#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-09
<Enlik> Nie kojarzę - w każdym razie no to jak się nie zepsuje po drodze to bedzie git
<foreste> i przez tel rozmawia z sprzedajacym
<foreste> w komisie
<foreste> zapewnial ze linux ruszy i ma 64 bit
<Enlik> Zależne od def. „ruszy”
<foreste> dostalem go i dvd nie czyra dvd rysdkami malymi i cd
<foreste> czyta
<foreste> jeden port usb zwalony
<Enlik> No, przynajmniej dziala
<Enlik> ;)
<foreste> i karta muz po 3 miesiacach poszla dymem
<foreste> bo podlaczylem dupne sluchawki
<foreste> za 5zl
<Enlik> :S
<Ciaho> ładnie
<Enlik> 5 czy nie 5 zł, wina komputera, IMO
<foreste> musialem kupic karte muz usb
<Enlik> -- powiedział użytkownik takich za niewiele więcej zł
<foreste> logitech
<Enlik> Muzyczna USB… dziala toto pod Linuksem w miarę?
<foreste> tak
<Enlik> Gitara
<Ciaho> a co to za karta?
<foreste> od jakis sluchawek logitech
<foreste> 2 wtyki mic sluchawki
<Ciaho> a gra to dobrze?
<foreste> w miare ;]
<foreste> http://cdn3.iofferphoto.com/img/item/153/037/212/mVPa.jpg
<foreste> to
<Enlik> Malutkie
<Ciaho> a pod łindołsem jakieś sterowniki sie instaluje czy cuś?
<Enlik> Ile takie kosztuje?
<Ciaho> no fajne
<Enlik> W sumie mogę sobie poszukać
<foreste> zaplacilem 50zl
<foreste> rok temu
<Enlik> OK
<foreste> i bez sterow dziala
<Ciaho> bez?
<foreste> tzn z kernela uzywa
<foreste> ;P
<Ciaho> a winda?
<foreste> tez :)
<Ciaho> ciekawy wynalazek
<ponury> to winda ma kernela ?? łojej!!
<Ciaho> akurat co 3 dźwiękówki to nie jedna ;D
<Ciaho> ponury, no każdy system ma jakieś jądro
<ponury> wiem sory mam głupawkę...
<foreste> ale win ma stare :P
<ponury> właśnie kompilowałem jąderko do gentoo....
<foreste> linux ma znaczne zmiany :P
<Ciaho> no xp tylko troche
<ponury> żuciło mi się....
<winter> ponury to stary haker i jaja sobie robi :-P
<Ciaho> 10 lat to prawie tyle co nic
<foreste> szczerze to gentoo mi podoba
<Enlik> Ma swoje zalety
<winter> się*
<winter> ma, ja lubię slotowanie pakietów
<winter> to jest fajne
<Enlik> Ale generalnie na desktopa IMO są lepsze opcje
<foreste> szczegolnie  fork
<foreste> sabayon
<Enlik> Ano ;)
<foreste> ale powiem ze gentoo.pl zle robi taka polityka
<winter> foreste: zdejmą ci bana
<winter> w końcu
<foreste> winter:
<foreste> wole tu pytac
<foreste> albo ktos odpowie
<foreste> albo nie
<winter> a z czym masz problem
<foreste> teraz niczym ale
<foreste> w gentoo gdzie jest czarna lista driverow ?
<Enlik> …ale kto wie!
<Enlik> (wiersz powstał)
<foreste> :)
<winter> foreste: package.mask?
<Enlik> Zależy o co mu chodzi, niemniej, foreste, Ty już nie psuj ;)
<foreste> blacklist
<foreste> bo nouvea musze bloknac
<winter> w make.conf ustawiasz w zmiennej których driverów ma używać
<winter> nie pamiętam nazwy zmiennej niestety
<foreste> jak bede instalowal sabayona na pc
<Enlik> Ono chyba jest domyslnie blokowane w modprobe.d/coś tam
<Enlik> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<foreste> acha
<Enlik> Jakich sterowników nvidii używas?
<Enlik> -z
<foreste> zamknietych
<Ciaho> foreste, ma ta dźwiekówka jakąś nazwe?
<Enlik> Wersja
<foreste> 270xx
<foreste> zw
<Enlik> 260.xx czyli najnowsze, czyli nie bedzie trza maskować, oki doki
<Enlik> Chyba że u mean 173.xxxx
<foreste> Ciaho:  jutro ci podam
<foreste> niemoge jej dosiegnac
<Enlik> 270 nawet, nvm
<foreste> Enlik:  dzieki
<Enlik> foreste: tzn. mi chodzi o co innego niz pisales z t ym nouveau
<Enlik> Ale jak pisalem wczesniej powinny juz byc zblacklistowane w blacklist.conf, obacz
<foreste> chyba dzis zainstaluje
<foreste> sabayona
<foreste> ale najpierw backupa zrobie debiana
<foreste> ale moze przede na sabayona
<foreste> bo debian dziwny ostatnio
<foreste> jest
<foreste> ma ktos kamere labtec ?
 * winter ogląda "Any Way The wind Blows"... jednym okiem
<foreste> chodzi to na linux ?
 * Enlik nie ma
<ponury> wine?
<winter> ?
<winter> pasztet dostał się do mojej herbaty :-/
<ponury> z wkładką będziesz miał:P
<winter> lulz
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * winter wtyka ogórka w usta PushUpek'a
<PushUpek> ...
<PushUpek> jakieś perwersyjne masz zabawy ;]
<winter> co jest perwersyjnego w jedzeniu ogórków
<winter> smacznego
<czopekmocy> ekg2 da się minimalizować?
<czopekmocy> czy trzeba samemu skonfigurować?
<Psotnick> what?
<Psotnick> nie rozumiem pytania, czemu ma się nie dać?
<czopekmocy> psotnick, ctrl+z, ani ctrl+a+d mi nie działało na kompie.
<Psotnick> hmm... może trzeba jednak coś skonfigurować
<Psotnick> nie wiem, nie korzystam ;D
<czopekmocy> a tylko o tych dwóch słyszałem
<Psotnick> musisz sobie sam poradzić, bo ja spadam do szkoły ;)
<czopekmocy> hmm, przez ssh (np bshellz) gg bexzie dzialac? W internacie na wifi mam poblokowane.
<czopekmocy> k, cya. ja na telefonie siedzę
<ponury> ktoś się bawił tu jffnms?
<carramba> bry komus sie udalo wybootowac live kubuntu-desktop i386 przez pxe?
<carramba> ubuntu zabanglalo, ale kubuntu wali SQUASHFS error -unable to read page
<carramba> sumu kontrolne iso ok
<czopekmocy> Szukam shella, dzieki ktoremu bede mogl omijac blokade proxy na wifi.
<czopekmocy> Zna moze ktos jakiegos?
<Wizard> cześć
<czopekmocy> Wizard: Witaj
<winter> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> siema winter, czopekmocy
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<Wizard> wyspał się? :P
<lisu> po ch*u
<Wizard> "Milordzie ahimowy, prosić o wydajną dziewicę, która gra" lol
<Wizard> Kat - Diabelski dom, cz. 3
<lisu> lol
<Wizard> maturzyści, jedziecie z interpretacją
<lisu> kurde odpaliłem pudło w robocie, ... ubuntu (na lapie) zdążyłem zrestartować, odpalic ponownie, a w windowsie ciągle nie mogę mozilli uruchomić, bo tak dyskiem skrobie x)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> cóż, takie życie
<Wizard> mi się właśnie instaluje xubuntu-desktop
<lisu> Wizard: jeśli z jajkiem 2.6.38-8-generic, to ma ono buga.
<Wizard> nie no, metapakiet
<Wizard> a jajko mam 2.6.32-31-generic-pae
<lisu> to troche starsze
<Wizard> z lts
<lisu> mowa, ja nie wiem, czy 10.10 albo lt'a nie zainstlować, bo unity dobrze sie spisuje, ale kurde zwiska kernel panic leci po jakims czasie... juz beta2 była stabilniejsza.
<Wizard> lepiej lts
<lisu> dobra ide bo juz telefon mialem
<Wizard> :D
<lisu> 10.10 ladnie mi smigalo
<Wizard> pani z dziekanatu lepiej nie podskakiwać
<czopekmocy> Wizard, znasz jakis server ssh ktory za darmo udostepnia tunelowanie?
<czopekmocy> na bshellz.net trzeba wplacic powyzej 10 funtow czyli ~45zl ^^
<Wizard> nie znam, nie używam
<Wizard> mój darmowy udostępnia :>
<czopekmocy> SSh zakladasz, mowisz :P
<lisu> Wizard: masz wlasny ssh?
<Wizard> nie mam
<Wizard> kiedyś byłem adminem w akademiku, w którym mieszkałem
<czopekmocy> Kurde, ja szukam, bo w internacie jest poblokowane i nie mozna wejsc na wiele stron.
<lisu> Wizard: i nie zostawiłeś sobie tylnego wejścia?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> po co mi?
<lisu> Wizard: to jaki z ciebie admin ;)
<Wizard> żaden
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> hehe no teraz juz zaden ;)
<lisu> jacek gdzie ma swój host? w usa?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<lisu> kurde tak mi wygląda ze california.
<Wizard> heh
<lisu> kurde, chyba własne jajo upiekę, bo to generic cos pitoli
<lisu> dupa, a moze najpierw polecicie jakies distro na debianie? (suse u mnie nie zainstaluje).
<mati75> debian
<winter> debian na debianie
<lisu> debian, dobry, debian fajny, ale kurde nie chce mi sie konfigurowac, chce aby juz bylo
<Wizard> a co tam jest do konfigurowania?
<Wizard> panele w xfce? :D
<mati75> instaluesz i działa
<lisu> nie chce xfce
<lisu> kurde w zasadzie masz racje, hmm, ale jak juz to nie wiem czy nie lennego zaciągnąć starą kobyłę... przynajmniej stery własnościowe ładnie smigały mi tam.
<winter> /etc/network/interfaces
<winter> jest do konfigurowania
<lisu> winter: to akurat pikuś
<winter> przynajmniej u mnie bo na moim serwerku z debianem mam 4 karty sieciowe
<winter> zresztą serwer to inna bajka
<lisu> e tam, standard
<winter> do tego bridge
<winter> dnsmasq
<winter> iptables
<winter> i prosty nat stoi
<lisu> winter: do czego ty to wykorzystujesz?
<lisu> router?
<winter> no mniej więcej
<winter> taki wielozadaniowy, domowy serwerek
<lisu> to nie te czasy, teraz wystarczy mikrotik i załatwia całą sprawę.
<lisu> a jesli domowy to tak.
<winter> ale tak nie ma zabawy
<winter> przynajmniej czegoś się uczysz
<lisu> ale po ch*j ci w domu 4 karty w chacia o0 co ty tam serwerownie masz?
<winter> jeszcze kolejkowanie chyba na nim zrobię
<winter> lisu: jak nie miałem switcha to podłanczałem kompy do serwerka
<winter> a od zeszłego roku mam switcha, chujowego, ale jest
<czopekmocy> Switch to zło!
<lisu> ja mam starego edimaxa i do tej pory nie mialem z nim problemów, smiga jak zloto, a ma juz pewnie ze 7 lat
<czopekmocy> Przynajmniej moj.
<winter> mój tez bo nie ma auto mdi-x
<lisu> czopekmocy: jak kupiles badziewie u ruskich, sprzet wojskowy, zadnego deszczu sie nie boi, co zrobic.
<czopekmocy> lisu: mam raczej na mysli to, ze moj komp musi byc wlaczony, by na innych byl net.
<winter> lisu: ten serwer kupiłem za 80 zł
<winter> na allegro.
<czopekmocy> Mam antena > karta sieciowa w kompie > switch > inne kompy...
<winter> tak naprawdę to biórowy compaq
<lisu> winter: przeliczyłeś ile energii zjada? ... taniej chyba kupic router x)
<winter> dobrze ale router mniej funkcjonalny
<winter> tu mam lennego i mam na nim co chcę
<lisu> winter: masz racje, mniej mozna w nim zepsuc.
<winter> a kto tu coś o psuciu mówił?
<winter> po co chcesz routery [suc
<winter> psuc
<winter> lisu: idiota jesteś i tyle
<lisu> winter: wytłumacz co powiedziałem nie tak, a jeśli mówie dobrze to czemu tak uważasz?
<winter> bo mnie wkurwiasz
<lisu> przynajmniej szczery jestes
<czopekmocy> :D
<lisu> sudo reboot
<QuintasanUDS> o/
<Wizard> cześć QuintasanZDziwnymSkrótem
<QuintasanUDS> nie chce mi sie aliasu zakladac a nie mam lapcoka teraz :P
<Wizard> jesteś na Developers Summit?
<QuintasanUDS> ta
<Wizard> gdzie?
<QuintasanUDS> Grand Ballhall
<Wizard> gdzie? :P
<QuintasanUDS> Corintha Grand Hotel w Budapeszcie
<QuintasanUDS> szlag,  super chinska bateria sie rozladowuje
<Wizard> ooo, lubię Budapeszt
<Wizard> sympatyczni
<Wizard> cannonical płaci?
 * DaZ by chciał w budapeszt
<QuintasanUDS> w moim przpadku tak
<Wizard> mhm
<QuintasanUDS> ale bardzo duzo ludzi tu za swoje przyjechalo
<Wizard> eh, studenty to mają fajnie
<Wizard> dobra, zabieram się za robotę, bo już prawie 10
<shpaq> mornin'
<maciej_> Witam
<mmmm> witam, jak mo¿na zmniejszyæ maksymalny rozmiar pliku bazy jaki mo¿na zaimportowaæ poprzez phpmyadmin? Baza wa¿y 25/110MB, a limit w phpmyadmin mam na 2MB, edycja pliku /etc/php5/cli/php.ini guzik pomog³a >>Debian, Apache2, mySQL, PHP5
<maciej_> hejka pomoże mi ktoś przy instalacji jednej gry.?
<Dreadlish> elo
<maciej_> hej jest ktoś ?
<maciej_> hej
<PoKrAk> oki debian smiga
<PoKrAk> lecz niestety na stable sie skonczyło
<PoKrAk> sid niezabardzo chciał współpracowac
 * winter wyciął se krasta
 * winter otwiera piwo
<bialy663> już piwo?
<bialy663> nie za wcześnie?
<winter> ja nie śpię od wczoraj
<winter> dla mnie to już późno
<winter> wypiję i położę się spać
<bialy663> :o
<bialy663> po co
<winter> po co co
<bialy663> nie ma co spać
<bialy663> taka fajna pogoda
<winter> byłem już na dworze, latałem po urzędach
<termi> dziwny ten ubu 11.04
<termi> trza sie przyzwyczaic
<bialy663> nie trza
<bialy663> wystarczy odpalić zwykłego gnoma
<termi> no ta ale chce potestowac tak jak teraz jest :)
<ntat> Mam zwykłego gnoma i zauważyłem taki błąd, że jak kliknie się na kosz to menu się psuje
<adasiek_abix> a czy ktoś z uzywających 11.04 wie, dlaczego czasami pterm (terminal od putty) uruchamia sie w innym pulpicie niż aktualny?
<adasiek_abix> w iinych aplikacjach tego nie zauwazyłem raczej
<ntat> W standardowym temacie gnome
<adasiek_abix> w gnome i w unity jest to samo
 * Mhrok ma wieksze problemy - konflikt ebuildow. :D
<harcesz> joł, zgłaszał ktoś już problemy z kontrolą dźwięku po upgrejdzie?
<winter> po co putty na linuksie
<harcesz> (nie wygooglowałem mojego przypadku, zanim ktoś zaproponuje mi to rozwiązanie)
<Mhrok> winter: tez sie zastanawiam ;)
<termi> :)
<winter> putty na wine najlepiej!
<termi> :)
<Ultralisk> Witam!
<Quintasan> Ultralisk: cześć
<winter> o/
<Ultralisk> ^^ mogę posiadać pytanie?
<winter> tits or gtfo!
<Ultralisk> (.)(.)
<winter> :-D
<Ultralisk> =]
<Ultralisk> skąd tworcy UB biorą te nazwy?
<winter> od zwierzątek lol
<bialy663> biorą kolejną literkę z alfabetu i dobierają zwierzątko
<winter> i dodają im słitaśne przymiotniki
<Ultralisk> dzieki:)
<Ultralisk> narhwal to takie cos jak krówka morska?
<adasiek_abix> pterm uzywam, bo tylko on ma obsługe czcionki, jakiej uzywa aplikacja
<bialy663> Ultralisk: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narwal
<adasiek_abix> ze zwyklym terminalem nie mam problemów, tylko pterm
<Ultralisk> bialy663: jeday of the see:) to narwale:)
<Ultralisk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc <lol>
<bialy663> suchar
<winter> klasyk
<bialy663> i znowu jestem głodny
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ
 * Wizard ziewa
<czopekmocy> ma ktoś z Was androida na telefonie?
<bialy663> ja mam
<czopekmocy> Potrzebuje klienta ssh, na którym mógłbym m.in. minimalizować ekg2
<czopekmocy> albo coś w stylu zakładek.
<bialy663> connectbot
<czopekmocy> właśnie w nim siedzę, ale tu ctrl+d+a mi nie działa.
<Wizard> :D
<czopekmocy> nie mam multitouch
<czopekmocy> mogę tylko jeden punkt na wyświetlaczu klikać
<bialy663> ctrl+a a potem d
<czopekmocy> działa Ci tak?
<bialy663> dziala
<bialy663> teraz siedze na telefonie
<czopekmocy> ja widziałem gdzieś instrukcję, że najpierw d... ok, zaraz zobaczę.
<bialy663> ctrl = klawisz ok
<bialy663> i potem a i d
<czopekmocy> mam lg swift.
<czopekmocy> klikam nad klawiaturą i pokazuje się ctrl, esc i rysunek klawiatury
<czopekmocy> nie mogę trzymać crrl :D
<czopekmocy> ctrl*
<bialy663> nie trzymaj
<bialy663> to
<bialy663> raz dotknij i sie przelaczy
<czopekmocy> właśnie sprawdziłem. było ctrl, a, a jak klikam d już pisze mi litery
<czopekmocy> czekaj, może to wina swype
<bialy663> mozliwe
<czopekmocy> włączę IME
<czopekmocy> ok, mam stara.
<czopekmocy> nadal nic.
<czopekmocy> klikam ctrl, a (jest ok) , klikam d i wyskakuje litera
<czopekmocy> moze da sie jakos w konfiguracji ekg2 zmienic?
<bialy663> screen moze miec zpsuty config
<bialy663> chyba odpaliles ekg w screenie
<czopekmocy> nie wiem, może na forum android zapytam
<czopekmocy> jestem na shell. minimalizuje irssi, włączam ekg2
<czopekmocy> wszystko ładnie pięknie, tylko nie mogę minimalizować.
<czopekmocy> zaraz wejdę w config ekg2
<czopekmocy> która linijka za top odpowiada?
<czopekmocy> poszukam jak będę w szkole na kompie.
<czopekmocy> dzięki, narazie.
<moozg> szybkie kłeszczyn mam, czy ktoś próbował MythTV? Do nagrywania TV?
<termi> strasznie dlugo trwa operacja zmiany hasla logowania :/
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> jak sie nazywa domyslna przegladarka grafiki w ubuntu? sof- costam?
<termi> shotwell
<termi> ?
<szymon_g> o, dzieki
<szymon_g> o to mi chodzilo (to sof bo bylo dla zmylki ;))
<termi> :)
<termi> hmm
<termi> cos kuleje ta zmiana hasla
<termi> jeszcze niby je zmienia
<szymon_g> hm.. update bety fedory chce 350 paczek updatowac i 22 nowe instalowac :~
<Mhrok> szymon_g: ja wlasnie gentoo apdejtuje, 131 do przemielenia... 700 MB...
<Mhrok> zastanawiam sie ile bedzie kompilowal qt-core (200MB zrodel) i chromium (120MB bodaj ;D)
<szymon_g> Mhrok: w takich chwilach ciesze sie, ze fedora obsluguje pakiety deltowe :)
<szymon_g> i binarne
<Mhrok> szymon_g: akurat chromium moge z bina zainstalowac...
<Mhrok> a teraz sie zastanawiam po co mi bylo qt-core...
<Mhrok> i wiem, ze do kompilacji mumble, ktorej juz nie bede robil. co oznacza tylko jedno :>
<szymon_g> jak shotwell przechowywuje tagi? trzymie je w swojej bazie, czy uzywa xattr?
<PoKrAk> ma ktoś doświadczenie z kartami intela X3100 pod linuxem ?
<BlessJah> jak w XP sprawdzic czy dysk jest na sata czy ide?
<BlessJah> mam zrobić formata na laptopie i znając moje szczęście laptop będzie z satą, a wszystkie płyty ze sterownikami zostały użyte w charakterze freesbie
<PoKrAk> bios powinienzałatwic sprawe
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: laptop i windows XP
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: windows XP nie ma sterowników od saty
<BlessJah> chyba że mam w biosie sprawdzic
<BlessJah> to jest ofc najszybsza i najprostsza metoda, o której (ofc) nie pomyslalem
<suitch> BlessJah: monologujesz sobie?
<BlessJah> suitch: poza tobą nie mam na kanale nikogo z kim wartoby porozmawiać
<BlessJah> więc mówię sam do siebie
<szymon_g> BlessJah : xp ma stery do saty, tylko zdaje sie musi byc z sp2
<BlessJah> szymon_g: płytka instalacyjna xp_sp2 ma stery do saty?
<szymon_g> chyba tak
<szymon_g> `windows xp sp2 sata drivers
<BlessJah> już sam szukam
<szymon_g> albo moze i nie :~/
<szymon_g> z dyskietki zainstaluj ;)
<BlessJah> szymon_g: z naciskiem na 'laptop'
<suitch> lol
<szymon_g> zamierza ktos testowac sobie fedorke 15 rc? dzisiaj ma wyjsc :)
<szahid> jak stawiam ubuntu z minimal cd ktorego gruba mam zainstalowac?
<szahid> grub, grub2, czy grub-common
<szahid> szymon_g: jak mi nie wstanie ubuntu z xfce to ja potestuje może dzisiaj te fedorke
<TheNumb> szahid: grub2
<TheNumb> A tak na serio to którego wolisz...
<szahid> to instaluje
<szahid> to mam przy grubie out of range na monitorze i nic sie nie dzieje
<TheNumb> szahid: rozdzielczość za duża.
<szahid> albo zamała
<szahid> ale grub nie chodzi
<szahid> jak nacisne enter nic sie nie dzieje
<szahid> ide na fajke
<szahid> z/w
<szymon_g> zegnam
<PoKrAk> qwa debiqn zainstalowany skonfigurowany
<PoKrAk> qwa tylko efektów ustawic nie moge
<PoKrAk> bo bug jest :/
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: jaki?
<PoKrAk> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glxCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported! This is an application bug!
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: gz :D
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: znalazłeś buga.
<PoKrAk> tam nic nie znalazłem
<PoKrAk> od czerwca 2010 on chyba jest
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: compiz to compiz...
<TheNumb> Ma swoje fochy
<PoKrAk> TheNumb, nie compiz a ecomorph (choc i w sumie compiz)
<Dreadlish> o/
<Ultralisk> Dreadlish: yo
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> ultralisk
<Ultralisk> zamki obronione?
<Dreadlish> jak ja to nazywam "kolega od max232"
<Ultralisk> Dreadlish:  ogarniam teraz cos innegO:)
<Dreadlish> hy ;p
<Ultralisk> maxów w sklepie brakło:)
<Dreadlish> ale tak o konwerter napięć bez scalaka trudno zrobić? :D
<Ultralisk> Dreadlish: może i łatwo :) tylko po co zmieniac ttla na cmosa i smosa na ttl'a:)
<Dreadlish> no w zasadzie tak ;p
<Ultralisk> avr-cdc trzeba ogarnąć:)
<Ultralisk> jakoś wydaje mi ze że wiekszy potenciał to ma:)
<Dreadlish> ja miałem zamiar zrobić jakiś udp spammer na armie ;d
<Dreadlish> ale odechciało mi sie
<Ultralisk> Dreadlish: lepiej cp spam do l2 se zrób.
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> to nei jest trudno
<Dreadlish> jak to na klawie idzie
<Dreadlish> to podłączyć jako drugą klawe
<Dreadlish> jeden button i jedzmie
<Ultralisk> Dreadlish: mialem kiedys jakies automakro czy cos pisałes jak w vb skrypty na cp spam do tego miałem w titlu knightridera:)
<Dreadlish> LD
<Dreadlish> :D*
<Dreadlish> mnie mmosy nie kręcą
<Ultralisk> tos ty w l2 nie grał?
<Dreadlish> T>T
<Dreadlish> T.T*
<Dreadlish> są takie gry w które nie grałem, nie chciało mi sie grać albo reszta
<trollface> dobry sztukencje
<Dreadlish> ?
<TrolololoFace> mam problem z u11.04, przy wersji Live jak i po instalacji nie uruchamia się system
<TrolololoFace> wywala się w tym samym miejscu przy Live i tym po instalacji
<TrolololoFace> podczas ładowania systemu (napis ubuntu i kropeczki ładowania)
<TrolololoFace> później wywala się czarny lub fioletowy ekran i maszyna stoi
<TrolololoFace> ktoś wie co może być tego przyczyną?
<Ultralisk> TrolololoFace: masz zainstalowany czy live sie nie odpala?
<nemek> TrolololoFace, jak nacisniesz esc to pojawia sie jakiś log?
<suitch> dluzszych nickow nie bylo
<Ultralisk> btw IRC ma ograniczenie długosci nicków?:)
<[T]> suitch: pasuje? :)
<[T]> tak do 16 znaków
<[T]> co do u11.04
<[T]> jak odpalam płytkę do normalnie śmiga, instaluje działa na innej maszynie
<[T]> jak daję Live to mieli, ładuje i wywala przy progress-bar z ładowania
<[T]> jak zainstalowałem to wszystko się ładnie zrobiło jeżeli chodzi o instalację
<[T]> ale przy pierwszym uruchomieniu z dysku wywala się przy tym samym momencie co w Live
<[T]> na innej maszynie wszystko działa elegancjo z płyty Live
<[T]> czyżby problemem był sprzęt (tzn flaczki maszyny)?
<[T]> chociaż wszystkie inne distra Lin jakie mam akurat działają ale nowością to one nie pachną
<[T]> ktoś może napisać jaka jest komenda do wyświetlenia listy podzespołów? to bym zaposał tutaj przez wklej.org
<suitch> Ultralisk: pewnie ma
<suitch> akurat na ircu to by sie na pewno znalazl sprzyciarz ustawiajacy na tysiace znakow
<suitch> hmm
<Filar> Programuje tu ktoś przez Anjuta IDE?
 * Enlik anjutę kojarzy z crashem przy libsqlite
<Filar> Wczoraj zainstalowałem i nie zdążyłem nic skompilować, a tu już error: autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<Filar> Jest na gnoma jeszcze jakiś fajny kompilator oprócz geany i anjuty?
<Enlik> Widocznie z jakiegoś powodu uważa, że użyłeś/chce autotoolsów (obrazowo mówiąc ./configure, make, make install)
<Enlik> Może w ustawieniach da się to jakos zmienic, ale nie wiem, nie używam
<Enlik> IDE jakiego języka
<Enlik> ?
<Filar> C++
<Enlik> QtCreator, Eclipse chyba, Netbeans bardzo chyba i co tam jeszcze było
<Filar> Jak wyłączam wtyczkę automake, to nie idzie w ogóle kompilować :/
<Filar> Eclipse i Netbeans to nie jest do javy?
<Enlik> No to wyłącz wtyczkę
<Enlik> Głównie do Javy
<Enlik> No to wyłącz wtyczkę albo zrób zgodnie z wymogami autoczegoś tam
<Filar> no właśnie mówię, że przez wyłączenie wtyczki nie kompiluje, a po włączeniu wywala błąd
<Enlik> Ach „jak wYłączam”… w takim wypadku jakiś inny błąd? Możwda się gdzieś ustawić opcje komnpilacji (wywolanie g++ itp.), podejrzewam że nic wielkiego teraz nie piszesz
<Enlik> No
<Enlik> Niemniej przydałoby się widzieć, jaki ten błąd
<Filar> Wielkość nie ma znaczenia, sprawdzałem nawet na hello world
<Enlik> Ma znaczenie, toteż piszę, że dla hello worldów wpisanie w okienko parametrów kopilacji winno wystarczyć, jesli jest taka możliwość (jak np. w geanym chyba), jeśli robisz coś takiego pokroju
<Enlik> Jak nie chcesz podać błędu, jest jeszcze code::blocks, code::lite i wszystko inne, co pokaże wyszukiwarka internetowa pod hasłem „c++ ide linux”
<Filar> no błąd jest taki jak podałem u góry
<Filar> więcej nic nie wylatuje
<Filar> się przerzucę na któreś z tych code::, bo nie mam zamiaru się męczyć
<tar-gz> Cześć!
<tar-gz> Jak  w ubuntu nazywa się aplikacja odpowiedzialna za sterowniki?
<qermit> dkms?
<tar-gz> qermit, chodziło mi o te narzedzie które samo instaluje sterowniki
<suitch> jakie sterowniki
<suitch> :/
<marcin_1988> witam
<marcin_1988> witam. czy wyższa już aktualizacja opensuse jądro 2.6.37 do 2.6.38
<marcin_1988> wyszła*
<marcin_1988> sorry z tela pisze
<tar-gz> suitch, z karty graficznej
<ganjahman> Bry
<Szycha> bry
<Szycha> sluchajcie no uzytkownicy gnome, da sie ustawic zeby panel przy zaznaczonej opcji autoukrywania, pojawial sie po powiedzmy 2 s od najechania myszka na gore ekranu, a nie od razu?
<ntat> Szycha, spróbuj może z ustawieniami szybkości wysuwania się menu, gdzieś w edytorze gtk. Być może te rzeczy są powiązane
<ntat> Bo u mnie panel od razu się nie pojawia. Mniej więcej potrzebuje tyle samo czasu ile wysunięcie menu. Dlatego wydaje mi się, że oba te czasy mogą być ze sobą powiązane
<Szycha> u mnie to sie dzieje blyskawicznie.
<Szycha> no chyba ze mowisz o gnome 3
<ntat> Nie mam gnome 3
<ntat> U mnie, jest ustwiona jakaś zwłoka czasowa - ok 250 ms na wysuwanie menu i tyle samo czasu czekam na pojawienie się panelu
<Szycha> dobra, pogrzebalem w gconf-editor i znalazlem.
<czopekmocy> Kurna.
<czopekmocy> Mam ekg2 i nie moge go zminimalizowac.
<Kwpolska> czopekmocy: screen idioto
<czopekmocy> Trzeba to konfigurowac? Jakis wpis do configa, czy co?
<Kwpolska> czopekmocy: ło matko
<Kwpolska> czopekmocy: screen -S ekg2 ekg2
<czopekmocy> Kwpolska: gdybym wiedzial, to bym zrobil, taaak?
<Kwpolska> ^A d, jak chcesz wrocic to screen -r ekg2
<czopekmocy> Kwpolska: Dziekuje. Nie wiedzialem.
<czopekmocy> screen
<czopekmocy> fck...
<maf2> witam mam problem z polskimi znakami w ubuntu 11.04. Za każdym razem zmienia mi się układ klawiatury na USA. Usuwałem USA a po resecie i tak się pojawia :/ Wie ktoś jak sie tego pozbyc ?
<foreste> czesc
<tar-gz> maf2, zobacz jak  nazywa sie narzedzie do zarządzania sterownikami
<maf2> tar-gz: jakie narzędzie ? co mają sterowniki do tego ?
<maf2> tar-gz: ja to kasuje w system->preferencje->układy. Tam wyrzucam USA a po restarcie jest spowrotem
<tar-gz> a to podaj mi nazwe aplikacje która znajduje sie w  system> coś tam
<tar-gz> i przez nia instaluje sie sterowniki do grafiki
<jarek> Czesc
<maf2> tar-gz: No niestety nie ma nazwy. Klikam po prostu na nazwę Klawiatura. To jest standardowo w ubuntu dołączone i niestety nie ma zakładki np. O programie gdzie nazwę można przeczytać :(
<jarek> to prawda ze wymiana zwyklego dysku na SSD moze przyspieszyc proces bootowania nawet kilkukrotnie?
<tar-gz> ssd są szybsze więc pewno tak
<jarek> tylko dlaczego tego ssd nie ma w zadnych nowych laptopach?
<jarek> przeszukalem juz komputronika i proline
<mati75> jarek: wyciągałem 5s boot na ssd
<jarek> czy sa sklepy ktore umozliwiaja podmiane dysku na SSD? tzn. tak zebym nie musial placic za zwykly dysk ktory juz jest w zestawie
<jarek> mati75 5s? to standardowa instalacja Ubuntu?
<maf2> jarek: proline omijaj szerokim łukiem.
<maf2> jarek: naużerałem się z nimi w serwisie tyle że nigdy tam nic nie kupię już
<jarek> maf2 maja najnizsze ceny...
<maf2> jarek: ceny może najniższe ale serwis to zwykłe oszustwo
<mati75> jarek: debian
<jarek> maf2 ale przeciez serwis jest w wiekszosci przypadkow u producenta, proline tylko posredniczy
<mati75> jarek: ubuntu to będzie ok. 10
<mati75> od włączenia do pulpitu
<maf2> jarek: im to powiedz. Nawet im się wysłać nie chce. Mi zwrócili uszkodzoną płytę w takim samym stanie w jakim była.
<jarek> skoro SSD jest takie wydajne, to dlaczego tak malo producentow go oferuje?
<maf2> chciałem jakiś kwitek że było w serwisie producenta to nic nie mieli
<maf2> czyli nie wysłali
<maf2> nigdy proline więcej
<maf2> niby niskie ceny ale jak coś się zepsuje to jeden wielki problem
<maf2> jarek: zresztą google i poczytaj sobie opinie o tym sklepie
<mati75> jarek: cena
<maf2> mam problem z polskimi znakami w ubuntu 11.04. Za każdym razem zmienia mi się układ klawiatury na USA. Usuwałem USA a po resecie i tak się pojawia :/ Wie ktoś jak sie tego pozbyc ?
<maf2> pomocy :)
<jarek> ok, a wiec najpierw musze kupic zwyklego laptopa a pozniej dokupic osobno SSD?
<mati75> maf2: dodałeś polski?
<jarek> dlaczego nie ma laptopow-skladakow jak w przypadku pecetow?
<mati75> jarek: są
<maf2> są
<maf2> xD
<maf2> tylko drogie
<jarek> w jakim sklepie?
<mati75> http://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&rls=pl&q=VbI&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<maf2> http://www.alienware.com/ chyba można złożyć co się chce.
<jarek> tylko nie mowcie o macach :P
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bnbszs> (at www.google.pl)
<maf2> xD
<maf2> no podał ci więcej :)
<maf2> pomóżcie z tymi znakami heeeeeeeelp xD
<jarek> a cos z Polski?
<maf2> jarek: jesteś ?
<jarek> maf2 jestem
<jarek> czyzbym mial laga?
<maf2> to masz linka: http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/alienware?c=pl&cs=pldhs1&l=pl&s=dhs&~ck=mn
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6y6dmtd> (at www1.euro.dell.com)
<maf2> zobacz to
<maf2> sory za długiego
<maf2> zapomniałem skrócić
<maf2> jarek: najlepiej napisz do nich bo ztego c owiem u della można złożyć
<jarek> "Alienware jest amerykańską firmą komputerową i w całości posiadaną spółką zależną firmy Dell, Inc. Głównie montuje podzespoły osób trzecich w komputery stacjonarne i przenośne w niestandardowych obudowach przeznaczone do gier o wysokich wymaganiach sprzętowych. "
<jarek> nie widze w ich ofercie "notebookow na zamowienie"
<maf2> Na naszej stronie nie ma jeszcze konfiguratora produktów. Jestesmy w trakcie opracowywania go i prawdopodobie niebawem się pojawi. W chwili obecnej zapraszamy na stronę www.Dell.pl w celu konfiguracji swojego notebooka. Po dokonaniu konfiguracji która Państwu odpowiada prosimy o przesłanie nam jej mailem a my odeslemy Państwu maila z wyceną wybranego modelu.
<jarek> w sumie to zestawy na rynku mi odpowiadaja, chcialbym tylko SSD zamiast normalnego HD
<maf2> to ze sstrony http://www.notebookidell.pl/index.php?main_page=help
<maf2> wiec gdzieś na dell.pl musi być konfigurator
<jarek> jaka czesc ceny stanowi zazwyczaj preinstallowany Windows?
<jarek> Windows 7 OEM to chyba cos w granicach 300-400 PLN?
<jarek> czy to prawda ze system plikow z journalingiem i szyfrowaniem zmniejsza zywotnosc SSD?
<foreste> kto takich bzdur ci na gadal
<foreste> ?
<Kwpolska> nagadal?*
<foreste> a ja powiem tez ze ntfs psuje dyski bebnowe :P
<foreste> tzn talezowe
<adix666> witajcie, mam powazny problem z najnowszymi dystrybucjami
<adix666> kiedy właczam Ubuntu 11.04, Fedora 15, Chakre 2011.04 czy nawet partition Magic 6.1 i chcę zmienic potem system na np. WIndows 7 czy Kubuntu 10.10 komputer po zalogowaniu sam sie restartuje
<adix666> nie dzieje się tak keidy np po uruchomieniu wybiorę z listy gruba WIndowsa czy kubuntu 10.10, albo jak z KB 10. 10 czy z Win chce przejśc na np Ubuntu 11.04
<Kwpolska> skutki uzywania gruba 2
<Dreadlish> hi
<jarek> czy ktos tu mial do czynienia ze sprzetem Aristo?
<jarek> prezentuje sie nawet ladnie: http://www.aristo.pl/towar.php?s-ktm=www_AR_SW400&m-1c=l&m-1w===&m-11=Aristo%20Smart%20W400&w=gal
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4x6lzub> (at www.aristo.pl)
<jarek> nie wiedzialem ze jest istnieje polska firma skladajaca notebooki
<jarek> do tego oferuje mozliwosc zakupu sprzetu bez Windowsa
<Dreadlish> a istnieje?
<jarek> "ARISTO - polska marka urządzeń mobilnych, głównie notebooków, netbooków i nawigacji samochodowej GPS. Właścicielem jest firma COMES S.A."
<jarek> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/COMES
<jarek> to dziwne ze slysze o niej pierwszy raz
<bialy663> karen notebook kiedys składał
<bialy663> teraz juz chyba tylko dystrybuują
<bialy663> czy nawet komputronik ich zeżarł
<simh> hej, jaki może być powód że instalator z 10.04 nie potrafi zainstalować gruba na raid1? wywala  mi błąd krytyczny
<maniakss> hmm... chcialbym nauczyc sie czegos z elektroniki - od czego zajac? Co powinienem kupic?
<maniakss> i bez podstaw typu od istoty pradu elektrycznego
<maniakss> bo to znam
<Mhrok> maniakss: kup lutownicę za 15 zł, trochę "cyny", i jazda
<maniakss> Mhrok, mam lutownice transformatorowa
<Mhrok> Nie wiem, czego chcesz się uczyć, jedni lubią mikroprocesory, inny audio, jeszcze inni wysokie napięcia
<Mhrok> a to jeszcze nie koniec rzeczy do wyboru! :>
<maniakss> na poczatek moze jakies podstawy - bo to pewnie we wszystkich specjalizacjach jest wspolne
<maniakss> :)
<Mhrok> na początek polecam czytać, najlepiej działy forów dla początkujących
<Mhrok> zrób zasilacz z regulowanym napięciem na LM317, mrugającą diodę na NE555...
<maniakss> hmm, nic mi te nazwy nie mowia
<Mhrok> dlatego musisz użyć google...
<Mhrok> bo to co napisałem wystarczy na kilka dni roboty dla początkującego ;)
<maniakss> ok Mhrok juz szukam
<maniakss> dzieki
<Mhrok> może przesadzam z tymi dniami
<Mhrok> ale jak będziesz chciał zrobić coś większego to to są takie podstawy z elektroniki praktycznej
<Mhrok> Wiele urządzeń elektronicznych działa lepiej jak dasz im napięcie :>
<Mhrok> z zasilacza który własnie nauczysz się robić.
<jacekowski> elektronike trzeba zaczac od podstaw
<Mhrok> jacekowski: kolega mówi, że zna takowe
<jacekowski> i podstawowych elementow dyskretnych
<Mhrok> jacekowski: wczoraj cośtam o cewki się pytał
<maniakss> tak
<Mhrok> no, to cośtam wiesz
<Mhrok> a tranzystory ogarniasz?
<jacekowski> maniakss: jak u ciebie z angielskim?
<maniakss> czytalem co to jest, ale nie ogarniam za bardzo
<maniakss> jacekowski, dobrze
<Mhrok> przyda ci się do datasheetów ;)
<jacekowski> http://www.eevblog.com/
<jacekowski> obejrzyj cale
<jacekowski> od poczatku do konca
<Mhrok> chociaż w sumie i tak tam... elementarnie
<jacekowski> mozesz pominac te sprzetowe
<maniakss> tranzystor jest zdolny do wzmacniania sygnalu
<jacekowski> ale te z teoria obejrzyj
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa circuit girl na youtube
<jacekowski> tez ma troche ciekawej teorii z praktyka
<jacekowski> ona nawet sama tranzystory polowe robila
<maniakss> :>
<maniakss> jacekowski, na tym blogu jest #16x odcinkow?
<jacekowski> maniakss: no cos takiego
<maniakss> teoria to te poczatkowe tak?
<jacekowski> maniakss: sporo to sa recenzje sprzetu
<jacekowski> maniakss: obejrzyj wszystko od poczatku
<jacekowski> maniakss: pomijajac te z recenzjami sprzetu
<jacekowski> koles ma wkurzajacy australijski akcent ale tresc jest przyzwoita na poczatek
<maniakss> jacekowski, EEVblog #3 – Anti Static Myths Busted
<maniakss> ten chyba pierwszy niedotyczacy recenzji
<jacekowski> mozesz pominac na razie ten
<jacekowski> masz miernik jakis?
<jacekowski> w sumie dwa najlepiej
<maniakss> jacekowski, mam - cos co sie nazywa Digital Multimeter
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> dwa najlepiej by bylo jakbys mial
<jacekowski> ale jednym dasz rade
<jacekowski> zasilacz jakis porzadny
<maniakss> zasilacz obojetnie jaki?
<jacekowski> tzn. cos z regulowalnym ograniczeniem pradu i napieciem regulowalnym
<jacekowski> tak zeby ci dal z przynajmniej 0-12V i 1A jako minimum 3A najlepiej
<maniakss> hmm
<maniakss> czegos takiego chyba nie mam
<jacekowski> chociaz na poczatek jakis stary zasilacz wyciagniety z komputera da rade
<maniakss> no to taki moge wyciagnac
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> one przewaznie maja zabezpieczenia przeciwzwarciowe wiec ognia nie zrobisz tak latwo
<jacekowski> to tak z podstaw
<maniakss> ;p zawsze jakies pocieszenie
<jacekowski> reszta to poogladaj tego eevblog kolesia + circuit girl tez poogladaj ( ona sie jeri ellsworth nazywa i tez pod takim czyma ja tez mozna szukac )
<jacekowski> na poczatek hmm zrob sobie jakis prosty wzmacniacz albo cos
<jacekowski> to przewaznie jest proste nie za duzo elementow a bedziesz mial od czegos zaczac
<maniakss> musze pogooglowac
<maniakss> jak sie to robi
<jacekowski> oscyloskop ci sie przyda
<jacekowski> ale to juz powazniejszy wydatek i na poczatek ci nie trzeba
<jacekowski> a co do miernikow to najlepiej miec jeden dobry + kilka jakichs tanich
<maniakss> http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/01/01/5/89/898472/c6ad4c6e7afa83f7_digital_multimeter.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gr5btv> (at media.onsugar.com)
<jacekowski> idealnie by bylo miec kilka dobrych ale na to niewielu ludzi stac
<maniakss> tak wyglada ten moj
<jacekowski> ujdzie
<Filar> Enlik, w code::blocks bez problemu wszystko poszło.
<jacekowski> zakres opornosci troche ma gowniany
<jacekowski> ale ujdzie
<maniakss> ;/
<Enlik> Filar: okej, to dobrze
<Filar> dzięki za pomoc :)
<Enlik> :)
<jacekowski>  http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/01/01/5/89/898472/c6ad4c6e7afa83f7_digital_multimeter.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gr5btv> (at media.onsugar.com)
<jacekowski> ehh kliklo sie
<maniakss> ;]
<jacekowski> ja mam fluke ktory na najnizszym zakresie 50ohm mierzy do 4 miejsc po przecinku
<jacekowski> potrafi mierzyc od praktycznie 0Ohm do 0Siemensow
<jacekowski> ale ten miernik kosztowal wiecej niz moj samochod
<maniakss> oO
<maniakss> jacekowski, z zawodu jestes elektrykiem?
<jacekowski> mozna tak powiedziec
<jacekowski> chociaz moj samochod byl tez dosyc tani
<jacekowski> maniakss: ale to tez jest kwestia dozywotniej gwarancji i takich tam
<maniakss> :)
<jacekowski> maniakss: raz kupie i jeszcze moje wnuki beda uzywac
<maniakss> no do hobby raczej drogi miernik nie potrzebny
<jacekowski> i kwestia tego ze taki fluke jak cos zle zrobie
<jacekowski> to bede mial czas zeby uciec zanim miernik wybuchnie
<jacekowski> tanie przewaznie w takich sytuacjach wybuchaja bez ostrzezenia
<jacekowski> ide cos zjesc
<maniakss> ;/.
<Mhrok> jacekowski: jaki masz miernik?
<maniakss> cholera przerazaja mnie te uklady dla poczatkujacych
<Mhrok> maniakss: jakie konkretnie?
<maniakss> ogolnie
<maniakss> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1726169.html
<maniakss> czytam ten temat
<maniakss> i jak je czytam to chyba nie dalbym rady czegos takiego
<maniakss> http://obrazki.elektroda.net/24_1287771264.jpg tu jest np na prosty zasilacz
<Mhrok> E tam, jest tam taki przyjemny układzik stabilizatora napięcia, który składa się ze stabilizatora i dwóch kondensatorów ;)
<Mhrok> No, o tym mówię
<maniakss> ?
<Mhrok> o tym właśnie prostym stabilizatorze pisałem
<maniakss> powiedz mi ile rzeczy do tego trzeba kupic?
<maniakss> 4?
<Mhrok> stabilizator, kondensator, transformator, ew. dioda i opornik, i ew. bezpiecznik
<maniakss> 2 kondensatory, led i stabilizator?
<maniakss> hmm
<maniakss> LM7812 <- a to co to jest?
<Mhrok> maniakss: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lm7812
<Mhrok> najprościej i najszybciej ;)
<Mhrok> 78xx i 79xx to najpopularniejsze stabilizatory napięcia dodatniego i ujemnego
<Mhrok> a cyferki zamiast xx to po prostu napięcie jakie stabilizują
<Mhrok> w sensie wyjściowe
<maniakss> aha
<Mhrok> Dobra, przerwa się skończyła. Idę kończyć prezentacje maturalną ;>
<maniakss> Mhrok, ogolnie to imho najpierw musze sie nauczyc czytac ze schematow b. dobrze
<Mhrok> maniakss: żeby czytać ze schematów musisz wiedzieć co jak działa
<Mhrok> bo często są błędy
<Mhrok> źle podłączony tranzystor czy coś
<maniakss> ale teoretycznie to nei ogarniam
<Mhrok> jak nie wiesz jak działa NPN albo PNP to już nie wyłapiesz ;)
<maniakss> czytalem troche
<maniakss> inny kierunek przeplywu pradu tak jakby?
<Mhrok> maniakss: poszukaj sobie, ja mam teraz prezentacje maturalną do skończenia ;]
<maniakss> ok, nie przeszkadzam Mhrok - i tak wiele mi pomogles:)
<bialy663> lol
<bialy663> prezentacja maturalna :D
<bialy663> ogólnie jak tam tegoroczne matury?
<Mhrok> też uważam to za śmieszną rzecz
<Mhrok> polski zaskoczył tematem ale przyjemny
<Mhrok> z matematyką się postarali trudniej
<Mhrok> angielski podstawowy... prościej to raczej się nie dało
<Mhrok> polski podstawowy a matematyki obie pisałem
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<Wizard> j #java
<Wizard> kuwa, /
<bialy663> dzien goracy
<Wizard> a czemu gorący?
<Wizard> byłem w pracy, potem na zajęciach
<Wizard> czad ;P
<bialy663> no bo gorąco było
<Wizard> e, nie
<Wizard> hmm, chyba sobie yellowdoga zainstaluję
<firemark> http://igry.polsl.pl/ ← ktoś idzie?
<bialy663> za daleko
<Przem> czesc czy w ubuntu jest tylko szybkie formatowanie?
<Wizard> cześć, nie ma w ogóle formatowania
<Wizard> w ubuntu, jak w każdym uniksowym systemie zakłada się system plików
<Diabelko> Wizard: oj tam, powiedz mu jak się zeruje i niech czeka aż mu zrobi pełny format ;)
<Wizard> Diabelko: problem polea na tym, że ja nie bardzo wiem o co on pyta :/
<Wizard> mam nadzieję, że o dosowe 'formatowanie dysku', tedy dobrze żem odrzekł
<Diabelko> Wizard: jemu chyba nie chodzi o "wymazywanie" aka "zamazywanie" tylko o dogłębne wyczyszczenie danych -> zerowanie :p
<Wizard> Przem: o to ci chodzi, co Diabelko napisał?
<Wizard> bo ja to się na tych windowsowych duperelach nie znam za bardzo
<simh> może mi ktoś zasugerować dlaczego instalator 10.04 nie potrafi zainstalować i ustawić gruba? zrobiłem sobie raid1 pod /boot i raid5 pod lvm2 na którym jest cała reszta
<Przem> jak się zeruje? tak chce pozyczyc  dysk i chce go wyczyscic
<Wizard> to dd
<Wizard> simh: te raidy to sprzętowe?
<simh> Wizard: nie, mdadm
<simh> Wizard: postawione w instalatorze ubuntowym
<Wizard> hmm, nie znam się na tych klockach w ogóle, w życiu czegoś takiego na looniksie nie robiłem
<Wizard> patrzyłeś w jakieś logi z instalacji?
<Wizard> (zakładam, że są takowe)
<Wizard> (w ogóle to się dziwnie czuję, co się ktoś pyta, to się nie znam ;P)
<simh> Wizard: w /var/log nic ciekwego nie widzę
<czopekmocy> co znaczą argumenty -S i -r? (jestem na telefonie i man mi nie działa jak powinien)
<czopekmocy> przy screen
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: pojedynczo czy razem?
<czopekmocy> pojedynczo.
<BlessJah> -S sessionname
<BlessJah> nadaje nazwę sesji, żebyć mógł ją potem wywołać nie przez pid a przez tę nazwę
<BlessJah>        -r [pid.tty.host]
<BlessJah>        -r sessionowner/[pid.tty.host]
<czopekmocy> ok, dziękuję.
<BlessJah> -r przywraca na wierzch sesję, podajesz mu PID albo nazwę jak ją dałes
<czopekmocy> a da się nadać nazwę istniejącej sesji? lub ją zmienić?
<BlessJah> chyba nie
<czopekmocy> ok, dziękuję za wyjaśnienie.
<BlessJah> nie ma sprawy
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: na przyszlośc, manuale są ładnie w necie w html
<Wizard> linux.die.net
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<czopekmocy> wiem, ale mam wifi mocno ograniczone
<czopekmocy> (internat)
<BlessJah> tzn?
<BlessJah> nie mozesz sie z niczym łączyć poza ssh?
<BlessJah> postaw sobie tunel
<czopekmocy> domeny poblokowane
<czopekmocy> mogę, ale np na niektóre fora już nie mogę
<BlessJah> `g site:jakilinux.org sztuczki z ssh częśc 2
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: jakilinux.org » Sztuczki z SSH [2] – Tunele: <http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/sztuczki-z-ssh-2-tunele/>
<BlessJah> badabum
<czopekmocy> ta strona np zablokowana :D
<BlessJah> ooo
<Wizard> to man ssh
<Wizard> ojoj, nie działa
<BlessJah> wlasnie to mi uswiadamia ze powinienem sobie postawic parę tuneli
<Wizard> no to słabo
<Wizard> BlessJah: na wszelki wypadek?
<BlessJah> na wypadek utkniecia w takim miejscu jak internat
<czopekmocy> albo tu, albo w szkole, nie pamiętam.
<Wizard> właśnie znów zrzuciłem jebany odbiornik od trackballa
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie znasz dnia ani godziny
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> i mozesz utknac z super-duper sprzetem i nic nie bedziesz mogl zrobic
<czopekmocy> właśnie chciałbym postawić tunel (nauczyć się przy okazji), ale w domu np mam wew ip.
<BlessJah> bo sie nie zabezpieczyles wczesniej
<Wizard> dobra, w ramach popierania centosa zainstaluję sobie yellowdoga
<Wizard> birajtbek
<Wizard> ;P
<BlessJah> ja wlasnie bede musial centosa sciagnac, moze bedzie dobry na serwer do szkoly
<foreste> ja zastanawiam nad fork gentoo :>
<czopekmocy> a nie modre znaleźć hostingu z tunelowaniem za free
<czopekmocy> mogę*
<Wizard> foreste: to ja już wolę centosa
<Wizard> znaczy yellowdoga w przypadku tego lapka
<Wizard> bbl, reboot
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: przezornie trzymam na laptopie soft do laczenia sie z wszelakimi sieciami i protokolami jakie mi do glowy przyszly, nawet do modemów mam, bo potem jak utkne gdzies to bede mial tylko to co zainstalowalem zawczasu
<Diabelko> Przesadzasz.
<BlessJah> Diabelko: modem akurat byłby przesadą
<BlessJah> gdyby nie należał do base archa
<BlessJah> natomiast VPN tunelowanie wep/wpa/wpa2 i cała reszta hałastry
<czopekmocy> lessJah ja dopiero zaczynam się uczyć. Póki co cieszę się z gg na tym wifi, bo też jest zablokowane ;)
<BlessJah> hm... spróbujmy hehe
<BlessJah> Opera currently does not have support for SOCKS, but it is possible to use a program called SocksCap as a workaround.
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> nadal?
<tar-gz> Cześć! Instalował ktoś z Was może coś z getdeb.net?
<bialy663> kiedyś
<tar-gz> bialy663, masz ubu teraz?
<bialy663> niebardzo
<bialy663> ale wystarczyło dodać repo i klikalne linki działały
<bialy663> przynajmniej na 10.04
<BlessJah> ech nie chce mi działać
<tar-gz> BlessJah, co getdeb?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: chcę sobie ustawić proxy z howto z jakilinux
<BlessJah> sztuczki z ssh
<BlessJah> i nie chce mi działać
<czopekmocy> blessjah, znasz jakiś hosting shell z tunelowaniem za free?
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: tunelowanie? z wszystkim co ma ssh powienienes spokojnie tunelować
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: teoretycznie wystarczy ci ssh user@remote -D port do postawienia na localhost:port serwera SOCKS
<BlessJah> przy czym mi ta metoda nie działa
<czopekmocy> BlessJah, niestety mój shell (bshellz) tylko po donate
<czopekmocy> tak przynajmniej napisali
<BlessJah> tzn to jest poblokowane?
<BlessJah> ja mam zdonatowane konto
<BlessJah> znaczy pączek mi się wyświetla po zalogowaniu
<BlessJah> ale i tak nie działa, więc to chyba nie tym idzie
<czopekmocy> chyba tak. Na irc tego shell co mam tak napisał ktoś.
<czopekmocy> ze tunwlowanie tokio po donate
<czopekmocy> tylko*
<czopekmocy> kurde, słownik w swype...
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nadal nie działa
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: jest beschwa albo kamcio na #bshellz teraz?
<BlessJah> to bym od razu zagadal
<czopekmocy> już patrzę.
<evolution_> siemka
<evolution_> mam pytanko, od tygodnia planuję zakupić sobie lapka lecz nie wiem czy będzie "pasował"
<evolution_> mianowicie jest to Dell Vostro 3550
<BlessJah> `g Dell Vostro 3550 linux
<evolution_> ma on 2 grafiki, Intel 3000 (która teraz standardowo siedzi w serii Sandy Bridge) i AMD Radeon HD 6630M
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Dell Vostro 3550 Small Business Laptop | TheTechJournal.com: <http://tinyurl.com/43rc5gn>
<evolution_> i tutaj pytanko bo wiem że nVidia Optimus nie działa na Lin, jak to się ma przy Intel+AMD?
<TheNumb> evolution_: eeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<evolution_> TheNumb: sprecyzuj?
<BlessJah> qermit: co myslisz o dodaniu ficzera lmgtfy.com, na zasadzie `lmgtfy nick zapytanie, które by działało jak `g ale dawalo nickowi skrócony link do lmgtfy
<TheNumb> `g intel + radeon gpu linux
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: GPU computing - BOINC: <http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/GPU_computing>
<BlessJah> jacekowski: staram się zrobić sobie proxy przez ssh -D port, wygląda na to że nie działa (zarówno przez tsocks jak i grzebanie w bebechach firefoksa), ja coś źlę robię, czy zablokowałeś?
<TheNumb> pff
<TheNumb> Tak nie znajdę.
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> chyba zadzaiałało
<BlessJah> TheNumb: wejdz na normalne google, tutaj to sie przydaje jak umiesz tak zapytac, zeby pierwszy wynik byl tym o co ci chodzi
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tja.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cofam pytanie, odpalilem, choc sa duze opoznienia
<Mhrok> Tyczek: hej, Ty bywałeś na #wtw?
<Tyczek> Kiedyś.
<Mhrok> Wczoraj narzekali, że Cię nie ma... :>
<Tyczek> Życie. :P
<Mhrok> 00:58:19        kasper93 | no jakoś odkąd tyczka wystraszyliście to już wieje nudą
<Mhrok> Cośtam gadali, że od dziś od północy na freenode sie przenoszą ;)
<Tyczek> Ja tam Mirandę użytkuję.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: rly? :O
<Mhrok> TheNumb: też masz WTW?
<TheNumb> Mhrok: tak
<Mhrok> 15:21:06        kasper93 | No to jeżeli większość chce na freenoda to koło północy robimy zamiane ;) Neaktywni nie mają głosu, ale jak ktoś ma jakieś przeciw tej zmienie to czekam do północy ;p
<TheNumb> Mhrok: Last Online: 10 hours ago
 * Wizard powrocil
<TheNumb> Wizard: a kysz!
<Wizard> a boco!
 * Mhrok zrobił update gentoo
<Mhrok> i nawet wszystko działa...
<Wizard> spoko, cala noc mielilo?
 * Wizard robi update yellowdoga
<Wizard> czesc bastetmilo
<Mhrok> Wizard: nie, od rana, nie patrzyłem bo prezentacje piszę ;>
<bastetmilo> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> :D
<Mhrok> także raz na jakiś czas tylko błędy ogarnąć ;>
<Wizard> Complete!
<Wizard> daltego wole wydania dlugoterminowe
<Wizard> malo aktualizacji, malo naprawiania, tylko bezpieczenstwo ;P
<Wizard> a najnowsze gnome mnie jakos nie jara
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> czy tam najnowszy pasjans3
<Diabelko> bo najnowsze gnome nikogo nie jara.
<Diabelko> poza twórcami ofc
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a yellowdog to nie jest to distro na ps3?
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: nie tylko
<Diabelko> to zrobili do ps3 też dlatego, że tamten procesor jest podobny budową do ppc
<bastetmilo> ok, rozumiem.
<BlessJah> tsocks działają, zwykłe socks niestety nie
<BlessJah> no i spore opóźnienia
<BlessJah> trudno, przeżyję
<Wizard> bastetmilo: jest na ppc ogolnie
<Wizard> i jest to w miare centos, a lubie go
<BlessJah> jak opóżnić strumień przekazywany przez pipe? powiedzmy chcę sobie dać na słuchawki "echo" przez arecord|opoznienie|aplay
<Wizard> w shellu?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> bash
<Wizard> sleep 5; reszta
<BlessJah> Wizard: chodzi o to zebym uslyszał to co powiem do mikrofonu po 5 sekundach
<BlessJah> nie zeby calosc sie zaczela wykonywac po pieciu sekundach
<Wizard> to nie chce mi sie myslec
<Ciaho> BlessJah, bufor ustawić spory?
<BlessJah> Ciaho: jak?
<Ciaho> arecord --buffer-time=
<Ciaho> w mikrosekundach
<Ciaho> BlessJah, i jak?
<BlessJah> poczekaj
<BlessJah> sciagne skads mikrofon
<Misiur> Cześć
<Wizard> czester: Misiur
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> czesc Quintasan
<Wizard> o tej godzinie powinienes jechac tramwajem numer 3, a nie na ircu siedziec :>
<Quintasan> tramwaj numer 3?
<Wizard> jestes w Budapeszcie, nie?
<Quintasan> Ta
<Wizard> 3 to jest taka pieprznieta linia, zawsze pelna turystow. Jedzie wzdloz Dunaju przez starowke
<Quintasan> Pff, na UDSie się pracuje a potem wali browary
<Quintasan> OpenStack++
<Wizard> :S
<Ciaho> totem jest genialny
<Quintasan> Za sponsoring żarcia i browarów na imprezie wieczornej
<Ciaho> Failed to connect stream: Za duże
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Quintasan: no nic
<Wizard> ja zawsze bylem tam prywanite
<Wizard> prywatnie*
<Quintasan> Hmm, jest wypad na zwiedzanie ale w środę
<Wizard> a macie jakies ustalone, czy na wlasna reke?
<Quintasan> Zwiedzanie?
<Wizard> tak
<Quintasan> Nie ma ustalonego ale ludzie się zebrali i jest akcja
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> no nic, nie znam miasta zbyt dobrze, wiec nie bede sugerowal
<Wizard> w kazdym razie kiedys chcialem sie tam przeprowadzic ;P
<Wizard> calkiem niedawno z reszta
<Wizard> Mhrok: ping
<Mhrok> pong
<Wizard> wlasnie odkrylem, ze zainstalowalem starsza wersje tego distra
<Wizard> update w drodze
<Wizard> potrwa jeszcze z 15 minut
<Wizard> ;P
 * Mhrok nie wie o co chodzi, wraca do prezentacji maturalnej.
<Quintasan> JUÅ» ZA ROK MATURA
<Wizard> zdaje się, że coś o gentoo mówiłeś ;P
<BlessJah> Quintasan: znowu?
<Mhrok> Wizard: taa
<BlessJah> nie każ mi przez to przechodzic jeszcze raz
<Wizard> i całodniowych aktualizacjach ;P
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ja za rok pierwszy raz :D
<Wizard> Quintasan: to ty taki młody jesteś?
<Mhrok> Wizard: robiłem update xorga i fglrx... i działa! :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: taaa...
<Quintasan> Wizard: no 18 mi w marcu stukneło
<Mhrok> mi w grudniu
<Wizard> ehh
<bastetmilo> a mi 4 dni temu już kolejny raz 18stka stuknęła :P
<Wizard> bastetmilo: tak sobie tłumacz ;P
<Quintasan> Starość też radość
<Quintasan> :P
<Mhrok> Nie wiem jak to jest, ale gentoo jest jedynym distro na któ¶ym czuje się dobrze... może to ta "kontrola" :?
<Wizard> Mhrok: jesteś jeszcze młody i masz dużo czasu ;)
<Wizard> z wiekiem przechodzi
<Quintasan> Tru
<Quintasan> >gentoo
<Mhrok> Ubu i debian są nudne... wszystko działa OOB
<Quintasan> >kontrola
<Quintasan> ta, package manager w pythonie
<Quintasan> czy innym gównie
<Wizard> ja tez kiedyś się bawiłem w genta, sołrsmejdży i inne
<Wizard> o, NetBeans 7 :>
<Mhrok> nie no, mam okienka 7... ale to do grania i... tyle :)
<Misiur> Hym. Kurde, tylko jeden jedyny program mnie trzyma na windowsie, a tak jak myśle że moge w linuxie co dusza zapragnie sobie edytować...
<Wizard> Misiur: jaki?
<Mhrok> http://powdertoy.co.uk/ obczajcie sobie ;)
<Mhrok> Misiur: jaki?
<Wizard> łord?
<Mhrok> Saper ;D
<Mhrok> a nie, pewnie jest jakiś ksaper :D
<Misiur> Wizard, Mhrok: Flash professional cs5
<Quintasan> protip: to sie minesweeper nazywa
<Wizard> Misiur: no fakt
<Misiur> może i działa, ale nie taki sam performęs
<Wizard> Misiur: ale działa też na os x, który jest o niebo lepszy od windy
 * Mhrok nie wie, nie używa
<Quintasan> Misiur: ma taką samą chyba że używasz drewnianego komputera
<Misiur> Wizard:
<Wizard> co prawda to nie linux i jeszcze mu daleeeeko
<Misiur> damn, boje się appla
<Misiur> chwile później będe miał iphone'a, ipod'a, isracza
 * bastetmilo nie boi się appla, ale nadal go nie lubi :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: a ty nie masz jakiegoś tego zdradzieckiego intelowego macbooka?
<Wizard> ja to kupiłem starego lapa apple tylko dlatego, że nie jest x86 ;)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: intelowego tak, ale iMaka
<Misiur> SDK Apple'a ma chyba 2GB
<Wizard> mhm
<bastetmilo> wiecie, textmate :)
<Wizard> elegancki komp
<Wizard> w życiu bym nie kupił
<Wizard> ta, to się powinno sexmate nazywać
<bialy663> xD
<Wizard> ja nie wiem co ten edytor ma, czego nie ma vim/gvim/macvim
<Misiur> Ja nie wiem, chce nowego kompa, ale jak myśle to od razu chce 6 rdzeni, 24GB ramu, dysk 2TB SSD, a to samo będzie za pół roku kosztować 1/3 tego co tera... Muszę na tym egzystować i się za konsolą rozejrzeć
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie wiem - jest zajefajny?
<Misiur> byle nie PS3 bo troche lubie swoje dane :D
<bialy663> zajefajny to pojęcie względne
<Misiur> appla nie lubie, bo przez nich (no, między innymi) muszę się bawić z dwoma kodekami do osadzania video w html5 :C
<Misiur> sie licencji zachciało
<Wizard> bastetmilo: nie wiem co w nim fajnego
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak długo go używałeś?
<Wizard> i nie uważam, żeby w czymś był fajniejszy od kate, gedita czy czegoś takiego
<Wizard> bastetmilo: chwilę, ja trawię tylko vima
<bastetmilo> A ja vima nie trawię wcale
<Wizard> nawet w tych javowych kombajnach mam vim-pluginy
<Wizard> ano
<Wizard> dobra, nie dogadamy się
<Misiur> A'propos - w czym musiałbym pisać żeby zrobić sobie widget np. z RSS'ami na gnome? Znam php i trochę C (kiedyś patrzyłem na pythona i ruby)
<Wizard> Misiur: gnome starczy, ale takie już są
<bastetmilo> musiałam kiedyś używać, i to była dla mnie katorga/droga przez mękę.
<Misiur> Wizard: no, ale przykład zarzuciłem, mam pare pomysłów
<bialy663> Misiur: bash i go conky
<Wizard> rotfl
<Misiur> to chyba dlatego nie śmieję się ze wszystkiego na xkcd - nie rozumiem tego rodzaju humoru (jeszcze)
<Misiur> E, chyba C
<Misiur> bo gtk i takie tam
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> C + gobject + gtk
<Wizard> + libpanel (chyba)
<Wizard> + coś do xml
<Wizard> bądź dobrym człowiekiem i nie pisz tego w pytongu albo co gorsz w jakimś mono
<Misiur> python to pierwszy język jakiego się uczyłem (nie nauczyłem, ale napisałem prostą grę tekstową, nieźle jak to było 7 lat temu :o)
<Wizard> heh, ja prawie znam pythona też
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ale rozwala mnie jego prędkość działania
<Wizard> nawet java go na łeb bije
<Wizard> á propos javy:
<Misiur> dobra, idę zdobyć achievementa: skompilować w ubuntu pidgina, żeby na windowsie działało kopiowanie opisów z gg xD
<Wizard> java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Wizard> :D
<Misiur> taki bug, będzie dopiero w 2.8 naprawiony
<Misiur> I tylko pod windowsem :o
<Wizard> windows mało mnie obchodzi, podobnie jak pidgin i ggg
<Wizard> ;P
<Misiur> Haha, też bym tak w sumie chciał
 * Mhrok chce wtw na linuksa
<Misiur> Jak sie naczytałem o exploitach na wszystko microsoftopochodne, to cud że jeszcze komp działa
<Misiur> brb, zmiana systemu (jak i podłącznenie do wifi okolicznego, któro tylko pod ubuntu działa)
<Mhrok> Ubuntu wzmacnia sygnał ;D
<Wizard> ;)
<bialy663> linux ma lepsze drivery do atherosa
<Mhrok> Dobrze wiedzieć. Ja wszystko co mogę łącze na wtyczki. :P
<szymon_g> witam
<Mhrok> Nie jest wtedy zależne od wiatru/temperatury/opadów
<manio> o/
<Mhrok> chociaż już nie raz się przekonałem, że mój internet po kablu tp też jest mocno zależny od opadów, wiatru i temperatury
<Mhrok> szymon_g: witaj
<Mhrok> Tyczek: już kanał na frinołdzie działa, wbijaj ;)
<Tyczek> Ja to mam w pompce. ;P
<Mhrok> Co oni ci zrobili...
<Caemyr> ok
<Caemyr> no to pozegnajmy Ubuntu nowego
<Caemyr> wrocil Debian
<Caemyr> i tak zostanie
<foreste> Caemyr:  taki lipny ?
<Caemyr> foreste: unity zamula niesamowicie, probowalem wywalic dwie aplikacje naraz i sie zwiesilo gui
<Caemyr> deadlock
<Caemyr> poza tym nie jest debianem
<Wizard> całkiem znośnie działa ten NB7 z javą ibm
<soee> jak moge spingowac serwer w konsoli ?
<gjm> soee: ping 'serwer' ?
<gjm> lol
<soee> no tak juz mam :)
<gjm> brawo!
<gjm> powinni Ci dać nobla
<Misiur> Kolejne noobowskie pytanie: mam plik .diff, jak go zaaplikować (inaczej niż ręcznie wywalać i dodawać linijki) - http://developer.pidgin.im/attachment/ticket/11958/gg_pragma_pack.diff
<ftpd> Cze!
<Misiur> dobra, pominąłem sekcje faq, już mam
<Misiur> dzię dobry
<ftpd> Dziewczyny, na czym polega 'free trial' w Landscape? Jest czasowy, czy chodzi o ograniczenie do pięciu maszyn?
<Mhrok> Dobranoc! :)
<gjm> 1st
<bialy663> Misiur: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_%28Unix%29#Usage_examples
<Misiur> bialy663: mam to juz w faq, spok
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> mam małe pytanko potrzebuje programu ktury zainstaluje na wingrozie do przechwytywania obrazu z kamery internetowej a podgląd będe miał na linuxie
<Ozil> powiem ze zoneminder jest tylko na linuxa
<Ozil> ale zato dobrze działa z kamerką edimaxa wifi
<najsowy> ping czopekmocy
<bialy663> timeout
 * czopekmocy 
 * crusty 
<qermit> BlessJah: nie wiem co to jest lmfsdasdasd
<Cenobit> hejka
<Cenobit> sluchajcie mam dziwna sytuacje w Ubuntu. Mam VM na VirtualBoxie. Moge go spingowac, siedzi ladnie w /etc/hosts, nazwa sie resolvuje. Ale przegladarki movia "no route to host"
<Cenobit> skad Ubuntu bieze nazwy hostow ??
<Cenobit> jak nie z /etc/hosts i czegololwiek mu zdefiniuje w resolv.cong i nsswitch.conf ??
<ftpd> A co ma no route to host do resolva?
<ftpd> Więcej Ci nie powiem, bo piszesz ' ??'.
<Misiur> ftpd++
<foreste> ,ide zrobie obraz partycji
<foreste>  /
<foreste> i zainstaluje sabayona
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-10
<Cenobit> :) port zamkniety na firewallu. a ja sie glowilem dlaczego links pokazuje "no route to host" :)
<czopekmocy> Dzień Dobry
<czopekmocy> BlessJah, mówiłeś, że masz zdonatowane konto. Mówiłeś o koncie bshellz? Możesz tunelować?
<czopekmocy> Potrzebuję klienta shell pod windows sprawdzonego. PuTTy nie pośrednika
<czopekmocy> przebija się przez szkolna sieć *
<Psotnick> PuTTy jest sprawdzony
<czopekmocy> Psotnick, ale nie mogę nim połączyć
<czopekmocy> Siedzę na jakimś shell online, ale co chwilę kod z obrazka trzeba pisać.
<Psotnick> to używaj linuksa
<czopekmocy> W szkole? Na lekcji? Tam vista zainstalowany.
<czopekmocy> Chociaż...widziałem tam debian w vb... Może by działał... Na innym kompie nie uruchamiał się.
<Psotnick> jesteś na lekcji teraz?
<czopekmocy> Teraz nie, ale dziś mam 4 infy od 14:50.
<czopekmocy> Teraz telefon.
<czopekmocy> Hm, nie. Od 14. Zobaczę, może uda mi się przeinstalować go w razie potrzeby, bo był też .iso na dysku.
<tar-gz> Cześć!
<czopekmocy> Cześć, tar-gz.
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu czopekmocy o/
<lisu> powitać
<tar-gz> w końcu postawiłem Ubuntu z Minimal CD.
 * PoKrAk sie w koncu pozegnał z ubuntu
<PoKrAk> i koncze dopieszczac debiana
<tar-gz> ;-)
<PoKrAk> jednak zdecydowałem sie na 6.0
<czopekmocy> Pokrak, jak wrażenia na debianie?
<PoKrAk> takie same jak zawsze
<czopekmocy> Chwalisz?
<PoKrAk> troche trza pokombinowac ale wydajnośc nieporownywalnie lepsza niz ubu
<czopekmocy> Ja ściągnąłem fedorę w niedzielę. Będę w domu, zacznę kombinować, może mi ubuntu zastąpi.
<czopekmocy> Najważniejsze, to ustawić neta i lan w domu, żeby nie mieli pretensji.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: czy ja wiem... Mało paczek jest w fetorze :<
<czopekmocy> TheNumb - a jaki system poradzisz na kompa, którego większość użytkowników wolałaby windows oprócz windowsa i ubuntu?
<czopekmocy> Dla "nie-g33kow" jak to ktoś powiedział gdzieś tu.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: :<
<Quintasan> \o
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: na pewno nie fedora, bo w 15 będzie GNOME3.
<TheNumb> :}
<czopekmocy> Quintasan Witaj
<czopekmocy> Mam debian 6
<czopekmocy> mógł by być?
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: mnie się pytasz? oO
<PoKrAk> nic lepszego nie mozna sobie wybrac
<czopekmocy> (mógłby*)
<Quintasan> A to nie najnowszy przypadkiem?
<Quintasan> squeeze chyba
<TheNumb> Quintasan: skłiz.
<PoKrAk> najnowszy 6.0
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: ja zrezygnowałem z linuksa na jakiś czas.
<TheNumb> Tak długo aż nvidia nie ogarnie się.
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Debian Ściśnij
<TheNumb> Quintasan: e tam :<
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Co Ci z nvidią nie pasuje?
<Quintasan> Przecież są ogarnięci i robią normalne sterowniki
<czopekmocy> TheNumb, właśnie ja tam mam windows 7, ale nie ma sterowników, które by udostępniły neta w lanie dla mojej karty sieciowej.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: no nie, dla kart 7300 i 7400 go spieprzyli drivery
<TheNumb> Quintasan: nie dość że robią się czarne prostokąty przy powiększaniu terminala, to nie ma efektów pulpitu.
<Quintasan> Mi działa (TM)
<TheNumb> Quintasan: ale i tak najlepsze są artefakty.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: mi nie działa ichuj.
<tar-gz> TheNumb: a instalowałeś te zamknięte czy noveau?
<TheNumb> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161308
<TheNumb> tar-gz: sram na nouveau.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: można je sobie w dupę wsadzić.
<TheNumb> One nie potrafią wcale 3d.
<TheNumb> 3 fps a 120 fps to jest różnica.
<Quintasan> Zdarza się
<Quintasan> Nikt im pomóc nie chce
<TheNumb> Quintasan: nieche zdechną.
<TheNumb> niech*
<Quintasan> mają przecież program do "badania" kart graficznych
<Quintasan> ja tam lubię jak masz wolną alternatywę do zamkniętych sterowników
<TheNumb> Ja tam i tak wolę zamknięte, bo działają(działały) jak trzeba.
<Quintasan> radeon mi np. działa na drugim komputerze
<Quintasan> otwartoźródłowe a nawet 3d jest
<TheNumb> No i jeszcze regresja wydajności na xorg 1.10.1, cudnie.
<Mhrok> Dobry!
<TheNumb> Mhrok: bry
<czopekmocy> Pokrak: korzystasz z jakiejś bankowości internetowej na debianie? Bo u mnie na ubuntu 9.10 wtyczka bph działała, na 10.04 czy tam 10.10 już nie.
<czopekmocy> Mhrok, cześć.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: a w czym jest klepana ta wtyczka? activex?
<PoKrAk> korzystam
<Mhrok> Powiedzcie mi, co za idiota wymyślił prezentacje maturalne? :<
<PoKrAk> dobrze skonfigurowany system i przegladarka i nie stanowi problemu
<TheNumb> Mhrok: nie wiem, ale go utłukę.
<czopekmocy> Nie mam nawet pojęcia. Wirtualny podpis w bph. "SignIn" czy jakoś tak.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ja jeszcze nic nie mam zrobione.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: ja mam o 12:30 dziś ;>
<PoKrAk> ja z pko kozystam i jest ok
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ja piątek za tydzień.
<czopekmocy> Pokrak, mam deb 6 na vb, więc najpierw sprawdzę :)
<PoKrAk> z 6.0 mam tylko problem z sterownikami intela i ecomorphem
<czopekmocy> Ja mam athlon.
<PoKrAk> ja na lapku mecze
<czopekmocy> hmmm, grafikę Radeon.
<PoKrAk> i zastanawieam sie czy jak skonfiguriowanego upgrejtne do sida czy sie nie sypnie
<tar-gz> a mi sterowniki z nvidi działaja dobrze.
<Mhrok> A mi ATI też :D
<Quintasan> JUÅ» ZA ROK MATURA
<PoKrAk> nic ryzyk fizyk zaraz upgrejta sypne
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: do sida?
<czopekmocy> quintasan, albo za 2 :D
<PoKrAk> ta
<Quintasan> czopekmocy: Jak nie zdam
<czopekmocy> Raczej chyba zdasz. Mówiłem o sobie :D 2 tech.
<czopekmocy> Już nowa z angielskiego będzie.
<Quintasan> Pff angielski
<Quintasan> ja się polskim martwię
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Quintasan: won zwiedzać, chlejusie!
<Wizard> ;P
<czopekmocy> Wiem, wiem, tylko myślę jak to będzie wyglądać.
<Quintasan> Wizard: chlejus!? przecież jest 8:30 a ja już na nogach jestem
<czopekmocy> Wizard, cześć.
<Quintasan> Instant Classy Atomsphere
<Quintasan> http://www.rainymood.com/
<Quintasan> http://endlessvideo.com/watch?v=DIx3aMRDUL4
<Quintasan> http://endlessvideo.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k
<Quintasan> Otworzyć wszystkie 3
<Quintasan> wybrać napój
<Quintasan> endżoj
<czopekmocy> Quintasan, zwolennicy i wyznawcy deszczu? ^^
<Quintasan> czopekmocy: a otworzyłeś wszystkie trzy?
<czopekmocy> Quintasan, będę w szkole, wejdę. Teraz siedzę na telefonie.
<Quintasan> Tak zrób
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Ile minimalnie trzeba mówić na prezentacji?
<TheNumb> Mhrok: nie ma minimum ;p
<TheNumb> Mhrok: Ale 15 minux max.
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> powiedzcie to ludziom u mnie w pracy
<Wizard> szczególnie tym od kłamania
<PoKrAk> ecomorph juz działa jupiiiii
<matti_> jak w bashu zaprząc w takim szeregu ls -l| grep ^d | slowa=`wc -w` | case ?
<Wizard> co?
<matti_> chcę by na końcu tego polecenia znalazło się case lecz nie wiem jak to uczyniś by funkcjonowało jak powinno
<TheNumb> matti_: poczytaj jakiś tutorial o bashu, co?
<TheNumb> `g bash tutorial
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide: <http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/>
<matti_> szukałem
<matti_> w języku polskim
<TheNumb> matti_: w polskim to raczej gówno znajdziesz.
<Wizard> to akurat chyba jest
<Wizard> matti_: slowa=`wc -w` nic nie zwróci
<Wizard> poza tym case to jest instrukcja wyboru, a nie przetwarzania
<Wizard> co chcesz osiągnąć?
<banex> yo
<Wizard> oi
<banex> dawno mnie tu nie bylo
<banex> ;/
<TheNumb> banex: przynajmniej był spokój :<
<banex> ;o
<banex> jak smiesz?
<banex> ;[
<TheNumb> <:
<mati75> re
<lisu> czołem
<Wizard> *tryk*
<Wizard> na dzień dobry trochę kata z rana
<lisu> kata/??
<Wizard> "hej tam! wydarłem klejnot szans z ręki co miecz.."
<PoKrAk> kat dawaj moze byc
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5YWyaFriWM
<Wizard> "chcę pić opary deuterostali w blasku stu gwiazd!"
<lisu> a... "kata" kurde nie kojarze z rana
<czopekmocy> Da się ustawić jeden alias dla całego ekg2, czy trzeba w każdej sesji?
<BlessJah> qermit: http://tinyurl.com/632hcv
<BlessJah> qermit: do tego właśnie lmgtfy służy
 * PoKrAk libreoffice instaluje
<matti_> Wizard: sorki że tak długo się nie odzywałem byłem zajęty a tamtą instrukcją chciałem by wypisało mi wszystkie katalogi w danym folderze do pliku
<matti_> a wc -w miało policzyć słowa występujące w nazwie folderu
<Wizard> za jednym zamachem to trochę ciężko ;)
<matti_> następnie funkcja case w połączeniu z awk miała wypisać całą jego nazwę
<Wizard> musiałbyś pętlę zrobić
<matti_> to jest w pętli
<matti_> ale może mi coś poowiesz
<matti_> podpowiesz
<matti_> chodzi o to że mam foldery które mają różną ilość słów w nazwie
<matti_> i tu jest problem
<Wizard> ja bym zrobił coś takiego:
<KiFka> hej
<matti_> hej
<Wizard> ls -l | grep ^d | while read dir do ....
<Wizard> na każdą rzecz można patrzeć z dwóch stron. Jest prawda czasów o których mówimy i prawda ekranu, która mówi: prasłowiańska grusza chroni w swych konarach plebejskiego uciekiniera
<matti_> hmm?
<Wizard> a, tak mi się przypomniało
<Wizard> i na tym dir możesz se w pętli robić co ci się podoba
<Wizard> nazwa pliku to będzie oczywiście coś jak echo $dir | awk '{print $4}'
<Wizard> nie pamiętam która to kolumna
<Wizard> no i ew drugi awkowy skrypt do policzenia znaków, albo wc -c
<Wizard> bo -w to chyba słowa liczy
<matti_> 8 kolumna
<matti_> no słowa liczy
<Wizard> btw, nie mów, że nie kojarzysz tego tekstu o prasłowiańskiej gruszy?
<Wizard> :P
<matti_> ale jak mam kilka słów w nazwie katalogu to jak wpiszę cd $dir
<matti_> to nie wejdę jeśli nie podam pełnej nazwy
<matti_> muszę to gdzieś znaleźć
<matti_> a tego o gruszy nie kojarzę
<Wizard> w ciapkach
<Wizard> btw, jak masz spacje w nazwie, to ja się nie dotykam tego
<Wizard> jak można nie kojarzyć gruszy? :P
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIkWb35NdCY
<Wizard> masz, dokształć się :>
<matti_> spacje są problemem
<Wizard> no to ls -l odpada i awk
<suitch> Wizard: czytales w newsweeku byl teraz taki artykul, ze mis juz jest niemodny
<matti_> parówkowi skrytożerct
<suitch> i zeby tych tekstow nie powtarzac :>
<Wizard> suitch: czytam tylko times i epocę
<matti_> widocznie nie jest trendy
<Wizard> wole takie suchary, niż jakieś te nowożytne chłamy z Szycem i resztą
<PoKrAk> odtwarzacz do obrazków poleccie
<BlessJah> feh
<PoKrAk> cos na modłe infranview najlepiej
<BlessJah> zgiń
<BlessJah> gpicview
<BlessJah> ale to proteza
<PoKrAk> oki wlasnie o to mi biegało nie pamietałem nazwy
<BlessJah> używalna
<BlessJah> ale nie ma takich możliwości
<BlessJah> ktoś tam bronił jakoś ostatnio gpicview, wtedy nie znałem tego programo wiec nie atakowalem
<BlessJah> teraz znam i wiem ze feh ma duzo wieksze mozliwosci
<Wizard> ristretto?
<BlessJah> extra/ristretto 0.0.93-1 (xfce4-goodies) Ristretto is a image viewer for Xfce
 * DaZ żyje grubo i korzysta z gwenviewa
<PoKrAk> a graficzny program do archiwów ?
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: tar
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> musi byc graficzny?
<BlessJah> bsdtar sobie radzi ze wszystkim nawet zipy ma wbudowane
<PoKrAk> tak chodzi mi o gui conajmniej
<PoKrAk> dopieszczam sobie e17 i prawie skończyłem
<PoKrAk> jeszcze drukarke musze doinstalować i bedzie debian głownym e17 i chudym gnome
<Wizard> to bierz narzędzia z xfce
<Wizard> są lżejsze nieco niż te gnomowe
<Wizard> nie linkują do tylu libów
<PoKrAk> nie mam doświadczenia
<BlessJah> Wizard: te bez GUI są jeszcze lżejsze i ciągną jeszcze mnie zależności
<PoKrAk> a akurat na lapku korzystam zeby normalna jasnosć monitora było z gnome-power-manager
<PoKrAk> a obecnie zuzycie procka mam ok 5%
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> wiec co z graficznym do archiwów nie musi byc gnomowski
<PoKrAk> ma je w prosty sposob obsługiwac
<PoKrAk> i jak sie nazywał graficzny program do debów (nie synaptic)
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Core_Utilities#extract
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: gdebi?
<PoKrAk> wlasnie gdeni
<suitch> ristretto ma teraz jakies opcje ponad pokaz obrazek?
<BlessJah> suitch: użyj feh jak szukasz czegoś co ma duże możliwości a niskie wymagania
 * suitch ma geeqie
<BlessJah> fork of gqview
<suitch> no
<BlessJah> gqview Depends On     : gtk2
<BlessJah> ładne zależności
<BlessJah> fork chce exiv2
<BlessJah> uch
<BlessJah> aż boli
<Wizard> hmm, może imagemacgick?
<Wizard> imagemagick?
<BlessJah> Wizard: a to nie było do manipulacji?
<Wizard> jest polecenie display
<Wizard> zasadniczo wyświetla, ale 2 kliknięcia i wszystkie narzędzia stamtąd odpalisz
<Wizard> czegoś takiego szukał PoKrAk, nie?
<Wizard> skoro ristretto mu nie pasi
<PoKrAk> Xarchiver
<BlessJah> suitch: i co jest takiego fajnegow tym geeqie czego feh nie ma
<PoKrAk> ta mam i to jest to czego szukałem
<suitch> BlessJah: nie wiem bo nie uzywalam nigdy niczego innego
<suitch> znaczy kiedys gqview
<suitch> nie zglebiam zagadnienia patrzenia na obrazki
<suitch> -_-
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> suitch: ty żyjesz w ogóle
<suitch> zyje co mam robic
<Wizard> gdzie byłaś, jak cię nie było?
<suitch> tu
<BlessJah> Wizard: stalker
<suitch> Wizard: a skad masz zone
<BlessJah> Wizard: ona cie podpuszcza, nie daj sie
<suitch> :(
<BlessJah> suitch: no już nie smuć się
<najsowy> jak zamknąć screen nie wchodząc do niego? Zawiesiło mi ekg2 i nie mogę nic zrobić...
<BlessJah> kill
<BlessJah> najsowy: zabij ekg2 i wtedy albo screen się zapadnie w sobie i zginie
<BlessJah> albo będzie spowrotem używalny
<BlessJah> zalezy jak to odpaliles
<suitch> *z powrotem
<najsowy> włączam screen i mam okno z gadu.Nie mogę nic zrobić. tylko zminimalizować.
<BlessJah> suitch: grammar nazi
<BlessJah> najsowy: ekg2, nie gadu
<BlessJah> najsowy: killem pojedź
<BlessJah> kill -2 $(ps aux|grep ekg2|cut -d ' ' -f2)
<BlessJah> jeśli nie zadziała, to:
<BlessJah> kill -9 $(ps aux|grep ekg2|cut -d ' ' -f2)
<PoKrAk> oki hplip i kernel i sadze ze bedzie to wsio
<PoKrAk> a wlasnie czy ktos sie bawił zeby uruchomić klawisze laptopa np w moim acerze do regulacji głośności wo on/of wifi ??
<BlessJah> jasne
<BlessJah> xbindkeys
<PoKrAk> czym to probowac ogarnac ?
<BlessJah> najprostsze, najszybsze
<PoKrAk> hmm ok zaraz polookam
<BlessJah> ja zastosowałem combi xbindkeys+skrypty w bashu
<BlessJah> zeby jeden klawisz miał bardziej rozbudowane działanie
<BlessJah> no i żebym nie musial resetowac xbinda za kazdym razem jak cos zmienie
<PoKrAk> a co jest odpowiedzialne w gnomie za wyskakiwanie powiadomeń
<najsowy> BlessJah, dziękuję, w wolnej chwili zobaczę, teraz znikam
<najsowy> cya
<PoKrAk> no głośniej ciszej podłączenie do sieci
<PoKrAk> wydruk
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: ja użuwam notify-send
<BlessJah> nie wiem co jest konkretnie w gnome, ale to powinno działać nawet w gnome
<BlessJah> w wolnej chwili zobaczy jak się killuje ekg2?
<PoKrAk> chodzi o to ze gnome mam jako backupowe srodowisko a głównie korzystam z e17 i staram sie ew niektóre funkcjonalności dodać
<BlessJah> a tam, co sie bede przejmowal
<PoKrAk> tak zeby sobie ułatwić
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: sprawdz niotify-send
<BlessJah> na obydwoch
<PoKrAk> zaraz to obczaje
<PoKrAk> znalazłem notify-osd
<PoKrAk> senda tez mam
<BlessJah> send moze byc bardziej uniwersalny
<PoKrAk> jak to uzyc
<BlessJah> /usr/bin/notify-send is owned by libnotify 0.7.2-1
<BlessJah> notify-send --help
<BlessJah> mogliby to jako ujednolicic
<BlessJah> niektore chca -h inne --help jeszcze inne -help albo -?
<BlessJah> czesc pokazuje help jak sie poda zla opcje a czesc tylko error
<tar-gz> Re
<PoKrAk> oki widze i co wywala to informacje na aktywne okno czy trza to przekierowywac ew pokaz jak ty masz to oblookane
<vasco> siema
<buber> czesc
<tar-gz> buber: o/
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: w sensie notify-send?
<PoKrAk> ta
<BlessJah> notify-send 'POWER' "$(acpitool)"
<BlessJah> tak
<PoKrAk> zaraz oblookam acpitoola szukam bo nie mam
<BlessJah> to dbaterii i takie tam
<PoKrAk> sie insytaluje
<buber> a wy znowu psujecie
<BlessJah> jak nie masz lapka to ci niepotrzebne
<PoKrAk> BlessJah, to było by to
<BlessJah> procesy uprzejme ustępują tylko proca czy też ramu?
<PoKrAk> mozesz udostepnic swoja konfiguracje
<BlessJah> i tak masz pewnie inną klawkę
<PoKrAk> i do rc.local to dopisze i bedzie git
<PoKrAk> chodzi mi o powiadomienia
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: do .xinitrc dopisz
<BlessJah> każdy skrypt indywidualnie korzysta z notify-send
<PoKrAk> oki mam juz mniej wiecej co chciałem
<PoKrAk> o to wlasnie mi chodziło
<buber> czarny panel zdrowszy dla oczu ?
<PoKrAk> dla mnie wygodniejszy
<BlessJah> buber: biały męczy wzrok
<BlessJah> zreszta popracuj na bialym z pol godziny
<winter> o/
<buber> jakos nie moge sie przyzwyczaic
<buber> zresztą mam szaro
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<buber> coś jeszcze mi sie baboli z motywem
<buber> dobra, spadam
<buber> till noon
<Dreadlish> elo
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> elo taruś :D
<najsowy> BlessJah, dziękuję, kill pomogło. Zabiłem screen i zrobiłem nową sesje.
<Dreadlish> zabić screena T.T
<Dreadlish> impossible
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: dałem mu jednolinijkowca zabijajacego ekg2
<Dreadlish> acha :D
<Dreadlish> s/ch/h/
<BlessJah> na moje skrypty nie ma mocnych
<Dreadlish> s/moje//
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na moje skrypty nie ma mocnych
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> na twoje też ;d
<BlessJah> muttant
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> BlessJah: ty cały czas siedzisz na ircu, czy mi się wydaje tylko?
<BlessJah> Wizard: cały czas
<BlessJah> na gg też jestem 24/7
<BlessJah> niektóre n00by myśląże nie wyłączam kompa
<Dreadlish> hy
<MamaDredlisha> hay guy
<Dreadlish> walony monter
<Wizard> BlessJah: nie chodzi mi o klienta podłączonego do irc.freenode.net, tylko o fizyczną bytność przy kompie i pisanie
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, nie siedze 24/7
<Dreadlish> może ktoś go wywalić?
<MamaDredlisha> nie
<Dreadlish> ...
<lisu> lol
<Dreadlish> kurde
<BlessJah> Wizard: 2h dziennie choc zdarzaja sie sesje po 6h, ale wtedy irc przy okazji, bo nad czyms pracuje
<BlessJah> Wizard: moze ci sie zdawac ze 24/7 bo wbijam o zupelnie przypadkowych porach
<BlessJah> kto to byl?
<moozg> mam problem z sshfs
<moozg> wszystko niby działa i łączę się jak trzeba
<Dreadlish> epic win :D
<Dreadlish> monter
<moozg> ale podkatalogi na zdalnym serwie mam puste
<BlessJah> a jestes pewien ze sa pelne?
<moozg> są na pewno
<BlessJah> jesli wyswietlilo ci jakiekolwiek katalogi ze zdalnego serwa
<moozg> tylko u mnie pokazuje że nic w nich nie ma,
<BlessJah> to powinno wyswieltac wszystko
<moozg> a prawa dostępu do katalogu: drwxrwxr--
<Wizard> a do plików? :>
<moozg> i użytkownik prawidłowy
<Wizard> aaa
<Wizard> x jeszcze daj
<Wizard> jak jesteś innym użyszkodnikiem
<moozg> jestem tym właściwym
<BlessJah> chyba mowi ze jest ownerem
<Wizard> chyba nie zauważyłem
<moozg> no jestem ownerem :)
<moozg> a najciekawsze jest to
<moozg> że jak kliknę na katalogu wyżej (tym podmontowanym zdalnie)  w nautilusie i właściwości
<moozg> to mi zlicza pliki
<BlessJah> sprawdz z terminala
<BlessJah> bo nie ufam nautilusowi
<BlessJah> zmien nick
<MamaDredlisha> who?
<Dreadlish> zgaduj monterka
<Wizard> a niby czemu? :P
<Dreadlish> siedzisz koło mnie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wyszła ciotka
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wlazł jak trzo
<Monter> sam jesteś citą ; o
<Wizard> nie znam człowieka
<Dreadlish> no ja też
<Dreadlish> (teoretycznie)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Monter> Zamkniety w sobie czlowieku
<Dreadlish> nołlajf poprostu
<Monter> kogo ty mozesz znać ?
<Monter> dis na siebie
<Dreadlish> troll => #gejoza
<BlessJah> paniowie
<BlessJah> ile macie lat?
<BlessJah> kanał jest 13+
<Dreadlish> nie chce mi sie w rlu z nik kłucić
<Dreadlish> s/nik/nim/
<Dreadlish> poza tym nauczyciel by sie wkurzył
<BlessJah> siedzicie obaj na lekcji?
<Monter> ; o
<Monter> debil mnie bije
<BlessJah> Monter: poskarż się mamie, nie nam
<Monter> BlessJah: a czy ja sei skarze?
<Dreadlish> tak?
<Monter> nie ?
<BlessJah> tak to właśnie zabrzmiało
<BlessJah> btw, od kiedy to ja jestem moderatorem, żeby ich rozdzielać?
<BlessJah> najpierw Wizard z elyo3rem, potem ci dwaj debile
<BlessJah> ja chce opa
<Dreadlish> pisz do klimondy
<BlessJah> kickiem dużo szybciej załatwia się takie psrawy
<Wizard> ej, BlessJah, co wizard
<Monter> wyjdę sam
<Dreadlish> ty z eloyerem
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Monter> nie mam zamiaru tutaj sie znajdować
<Monter> z nim
<BlessJah> Wizard: to ty się o mało z elyo3rem nie pobiłeś, nie?
<Wizard> ale co z nim? on na mnie wjeżdżał
<Wizard> nie
<Monter> Na lekcji mi wystarczy
<moozg> nautilus jakąś magię uprawia chyba, bo mi zlicza pliki których z konsoli nie widać
<Wizard> ja go zlałem ;)
<Wizard> moozg: :D
<Dreadlish> moozg: ls -al i widać
<Dreadlish> *uff*
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie mów mi że móżg nie wpadł na ukryte pliki
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: skąd mam wiedzieć?
<moozg> ls -al   -> wynik: razem 0
<moozg> no kurdę
<moozg> przecież wiem
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> sorry
<moozg> ok
<BlessJah> sudo mount|wgetpaste
<BlessJah> czy na jakąs wklejkę
<moozg> xxx@yyy.com:/srvraid/smb on /home/moozg/Pulpit/domserver type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=moozg)
<BlessJah> ls -al /home/moozg/Pulpit/domserver
<moozg> i jak wchodzę do Books
<moozg> to mam pusto
<BlessJah> nie
<moozg> do pozostałych też
<BlessJah> ls -alR /home/moozg/Pulpit/domserver wklej na wklej.org czy gdzieś
<moozg> zaczęło mi wyświetlać pliki
<moozg> wszystkie
<moozg> jest tego z milion
<BlessJah> więc są tam
<BlessJah> ale nautilus ich nie widzi
<BlessJah> masz problem z nautilusem, nie z sshfs
<moozg> ale do Books nie wochodzi
<moozg> czyli coś mam zrypane z prawami dostępu
<moozg> a nautilus zliczał inne katalogi
<moozg> dobra
<Wizard> nie lepiej nfs postawić normalnie, a nie się jebać z jakimś fuse?
<moozg> to jestem w domu, zaraz będę kombinował
<moozg> tylko na szybko potrzebowałem żeby coś przesłać
<moozg> a nfs to przez vps jakoś na poważnie sobie zrobię, ale to muszę pogmerać i poczytać
<BlessJah> moozg: scp plik user@host:~/
<moozg> a spróbuję, dzięki
<BlessJah> o sshfs pomyslec a scp nie znac?
<BlessJah> anyway
<BlessJah> NEXT
<moozg> no, ja nie jestem jakiś super admin tylko taki lepszy user :)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> nie przejmuj się, mgr inż też nie wiedzą jak scp używać
<BlessJah> ja wlasnie od scp zaczalem
<Wizard> leszcze
<BlessJah> Wizard: o
<moozg> hehe :) dobra idę jeść, jak wrócę to pomęczę scp
<BlessJah> Wizard: a jak ja najpierw naucze sie scp a potem zdobede magistra?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> to nic sie nie stanie pewno :D
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> będę leszczem?
<Dreadlish> ni
<BlessJah> nie chcę
<BlessJah> a, jak tak to spoko
<Wizard> ludzie kończą informatykę na polibudzie i nie mają pojęcia o życiu
<BlessJah> ano
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> odpalilem windowsa nieuzywanego pare mjiesiecy i docenilem sposob przeprowadzania aktualizacji na linuksie
<BlessJah> pacman -Syu vs szukanie aktualizacji dla kazdego programu oddzielnie
<BlessJah> argh
<BlessJah> firefox mi mowi ze mozna aktualizowac do 3.6.7 costam
<winter> \o/
<winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<BlessJah> i jeszcze raz
<PoKrAk> hmm jak w e17 uruchomioć alikacje zeby na danym pulpicie ja odrazu odpałał
<BlessJah> to się po kropce nie dopisywało?
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: spóbuj DISPLAY=':0.1'; urxvt
<suitch> Wizard mi nie chce powiedziec o zonie :(
<BlessJah> i powiedz czy odpalilo na drugim ekranie
<BlessJah> suitch: moze nie ma?
<Wizard> zony to takie jaile w solarisie
<suitch> jak nie ma
<suitch> a z kropka
<BlessJah> Wizard: żona
<BlessJah> suitch: a z dwiema
<Wizard> mhm, no co z nią?
<BlessJah> suitch: to po niemiecku
<suitch> gdzie z dwiema
<BlessJah> suitch: no a z jedną kropką to nie znam
<BlessJah> suitch: a z przecinkiem na dole to nasze polskie ą, z przecinkiem na górze to między innymi francuski akcent
<BlessJah> ale z kropką nie znam
<suitch> z z kropka nie a
<BlessJah> 134046 < suitch> a z kropka
<suitch> -_-
<BlessJah> no ja tam nie wiem, dla mnie to nadal jest 'a z kropka'
<PoKrAk> dupa
<Wizard> no ale o co chodzi z żoną?
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: ale tam nie ma kropek
<BlessJah> Wizard: o widzisz, jednak a z przecinkiem, nie kropką
<Wizard> to nie jest przecinek
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak angolowi to byś wytłumaczył?
<BlessJah> jak wygląda 'ą'?
<BlessJah> a z przecinkiem, albo z ogonkiem
<BlessJah> chyba że narysujesz
<suitch> przecinek jest zgiety w druga
<suitch> Wizard: no ja chce o zonie
<suitch> sie cos dowiedziec
<Wizard> po angielksi nazywa się to a cedilla
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak ;P
<Wizard> btw, to *nie* jest przecinek
<suitch> co smiesniejsze po polsku tez sie to tak podobno nazywa
<suitch> nic nie wiem
<suitch> :|
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja pytam o angielski nie jakieś twoje angielksie, jak już chcesz być tak uber pr0 precyzyjny
<suitch> cedilla
<winter> oj
<BlessJah> suitch: ty się nie odzywaj
<BlessJah> grammar nazi
<BlessJah> interpunction nazi?
<suitch> ale to napisali ze to jest ten fifajek po c jak we francuskim
<BlessJah> żeście się dobrali
<suitch> a nie pod ą
<suitch> *pod
<Wizard> suitch: no mówię, że się mogę mylić
<Wizard> pewien jestem, że to nie jest przecinek
<suitch> ale to ciekawe bo sie nauczyłam nowego słowa
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogonek
<Wizard> rotfl :D
<suitch> o i super
<suitch> ogonek po angielsku jest ogonek
<winter> jak w xchacie połączyć się z kolejnym serwerem?
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<suitch> wrocic do server list
<suitch> z menu
<winter> ok, widze, thx
<winter> a jak priwować?
<Wizard> query
<suitch> no napisac komende
<suitch> ale jest tez menu kontekstowe pewnie
<suitch> na nickach
<winter> menda nie chce się z ircnetem połączyć
<suitch> moze zbanowany jestes
<winter> nie
<winter> nie jestem :-)
<winter> shell się sypnął
<winter> irssi: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> arch++
<Wizard> nie, winter?
<PoKrAk> jakich kropek'
<winter> Wizard, to gentoo
<Wizard> revdep-rebuild?
<winter> nie jestem adminem
<winter> dojdzie do tego, że z domowego serwera będę się łączył
<suitch> o matko jak zwierze
<suitch> :(
<winter> :-(
<suitch> :>
<suitch> czopekmocy
<suitch> ze co
<winter> dlaczego po v6 ten durny xchat chce się łączyć :-(
<lisu> winter: może router ci nie puszcza 6-tki?
<winter> lisu, lol durniu, nie mam v6 w sieci
<winter> mógłbym tunelować w sumie
<winter> połaćzyłe się z ircnetem !
<lisu> winter: czemu zaraz durniu? DURNIU!
 * lisu konczy na dzis
<lisu> o/
<winter> dopiperzyłeś się do mojego serwera jak mucha do gówna :-(
<winter> zejdź ze mnie :-(
<Wizard> winter: coś ty taki nerwowy?
<winter> Wizard, już mnie wczoraj wnerwiał
<banex> 6c6c6c6c6c6c6c6c6c6c6c/quit
<banex> ekg2
<buber> re
<winter> o/
<BlessJah> już wiem czemu od 3m-cy nie odpaliłem windowsa
<TheNumb> BlessJah: bo nie masz?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: mam
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: choć niektórzy twierdza że to wstyd
<winter> BlessJah, ja właśnie z windy nawijał
<winter> i będę na niej trochę bo sc2 dzisiaj odbiorę
<winter> nawijam*
<BlessJah> argh
<BlessJah> właśnie
<BlessJah> już wiem co żem źle zrobił
<Psotnick> bry
<Wizard> wciąż utrzymuję, że od uruchamiania protez systemów jest virtualbox
<onedeep69> czesc
<winter_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<onedeep69> root@vz1946:/etc/postfix/ssl# /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<onedeep69> Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
<onedeep69> Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
<onedeep69> root@vz1946:/etc/postfix/ssl# telnet localhost 25
<onedeep69> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<onedeep69> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<winter_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter_> no
<onedeep69> postfix nie powinien dzialac na 25?
<onedeep69> tak dawno to robilem, ze juz nie pamietam
<Wizard> onedeep69: a ma wpisane, że tam słucha?
<onedeep69> aczkolwiek nmapuje i na zadnym go nie widze
<onedeep69> Wizard: config domyslny
<buber> pomożecie? głupie pytanie
<BlessJah> buber: nie
<buber> http://img593.imageshack.us/i/beznazwyi.png/
<buber> chodzi mi o to coś w rogu panelu, nie umiem znaleźć dlaczego sie to wyświetla
<Wizard> może taki brzydki temat se wybrałeś?
<Wizard> w innych tematach też się tak dzieje/
<BlessJah> buber: ten mały trójkącik?
<BlessJah> to moze byc element theme
<Wizard> tam jeszcze jest szary kwadracik
<BlessJah> Wizard: gdzie?
<onedeep69> no nic
<onedeep69> pomogliście :)
<gjm> Bry
<buber> winter, w innych sie tak samo dzieje
<BlessJah> jak sprawdzic nodename komputera w sieci?
<BlessJah> dla uproszczenia to jest linux
<winter> buber: stop tabfailing, damnit!
<Wizard> onedeep69: spójrz w log i nie pierdol
<Wizard> tu ludzie z poważnymi problemami przychodzą ;)
<buber> sorry ;]
 * buber runs :D
<suitch> Wizard: z jakimi
<buber> jakis taki chamski strzałkers sie z gtk wywala na panel, na każdym motywie
<BlessJah> suitch: dobre pytanie
<buber> albo z compiza może
<buber> hymm
<suitch> a ten panel nie jest ustawiony na jakis rozciagliwy
<suitch> czy chowalny
<buber> nie
<winter> nie wiem jak to się stało ale serwer naprawiony
<winter> może był w czasie upgrade albo revdsepa kto wie
<BlessJah> `seen TheNumb
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: TheNumb was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 23 minutes and 49 seconds ago: <TheNumb> BlessJah: bo nie masz?
<Wizard> a możę ktoś ldconfig odpalił ;P
<BlessJah> ale ja mam
<buber> ani compiz ani metacity
<buber> o, jak odznacze w panelu rozszerzanie to znika, ale nie mam wtedy panelu na maks
<BlessJah> szerokośc 100% daj?
<buber> BlessJah, gdzie w gnomowym panelu ? ;]
<BlessJah> nie wiem, mam awesome
<buber> cool, trafna porada
<suitch> buber: przekompiluj wszystko
<suitch> najlepiej dwa razy
<buber> prędzej rm -rf .config, .gnome2 bym sie spodziewał
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> buber: mv .config .config.back
<BlessJah> albowiem ludzie dzielą się na tych co robią backupy
<BlessJah> i na tych co będą
<Wizard> suitch: a ty się kiedy żenisz? :P
<suitch> w sierpniu
<winter> za mąż wychodzisz chyba
<winter> żenią się chłopy
<suitch> nie, ja sie zenie
<winter> suitch: w polsce to nieleglane
<moozg> Nowy Linux Mint 11 olewa Unity i pozostaje przy standardowym gnome :)
<BlessJah> suitch: będę mógl popatrzeć?
<suitch> na co
<moozg> Ufff, odetchnąłem z ulgą
<Wizard> heh
<suitch> nie bedzie streamowane w internecie
<Wizard> moozg: przejdź na czerwony kapelusz
<Wizard> tam się nie zmieniają programy z dupy ;)
<moozg> miałem jak był w wersji coś koło 4 ;-)
<buber> whatever, nie przeszkadza mnie i tak
<moozg> ale mint uważam za najlepszą dystrybucję do używania na codzień
<moozg> najbardziej mi przypasiła do gustu
<buber> w sumie to takie ubuntu bez unity
<suitch> w sumie to takie ubuntu z kodekami
<moozg> przede wszystkim dlatego że głęboko "pod maską" jest na bazie debiana a ja debiana najbardziej poznałem
<Wizard> buber: redhata 4, czy rhel 4?
<suitch> ale jest tez wersja bez kodekow
<moozg> po za tym daje dostęp do tysięcy pakietów od ubuntu
<BlessJah> moozg: ja debiana probowalem poznac i szybko wrocilem na wlasne podworko
<suitch> moozg: a od siebie co dodali
<BlessJah> archlinux
<buber> moozg, ale co z tego, jak sporo pakietów ubu ma zależnosci do unity ? :D
<moozg> i niemal wszystkie problemy jakie się w nim znajdują daje się rozwiązać ubuntowymi poradami
<Wizard> dobra, ja idę
<Wizard> archlinux padło tu za dużo razy już
<Wizard> pa, mysie :*
<BlessJah> padł mu archlinux?
<moozg> no i takie rzeczy jak kodeki czy drivery nvidii działają z marszu bez zabawy z repo
<suitch> widocznie nie trawi
<moozg> no i kwestia przyzwyczajenia oczywiście
<moozg> ot i już
<BlessJah> moozg: ja mimo wszystko wolę zbudowac system od dołu
<moozg> BlessJah: no i fajnie, ale ja nie mam na to czasu, kiedyś mi się chciało a teraz system ma po prostu robić swoje
<moozg> nie chce mi sie szlifować każdego detalu
<moozg> dlatego mint mi pasuje bo ma najwięcej rzeczy tak jak ja lubię zaraz po instalacji
<moozg> i nie muszę za dużo poprawiać
<suitch> a to tak czesto sie instaluje te linuksy
<BlessJah> suitch: nie, i wlaśnie dlatego wybrałem archa
<BlessJah> suitch: postawiony raz w około kwadrans w sposób łatwy i przyjemny po prostu działa działa
<moozg> jak będę zmieniał system to pewnie na mint oparty na debianie
<moozg> ale na razie mi sie nie chce
<moozg> najlepsze jest to że każdy się chwali innym systemem niż ubuntu a siedzi na kanale #ubuntu :-D
<BlessJah> moozg: zrób ankietę
<moozg> hehe, :) może jak sie będę nudzić to zrobię
<BlessJah> ale ogólnie jeśli ktoś tutaj ma ubuntu
<BlessJah> to ma problem
<BlessJah> i przyszedl po pomoc
<PoKrAk> mi sie ostał jeszcze serwer na ubuntu
<suitch> moozg: my tu siedzimy w celach towarzyskich
<moozg> eee tam jaki tam problem, doradzimy mu wtedy inny system :-D
<PoKrAk> generalnie wsio juz mam na debianie :D
<buber> jaki inny?
<buber> to inne istnieją? [flame on]
<moozg> buber: Windę of kors!
<BlessJah> znowu mam was rodzielac?
<moozg> Najlepszy system jest od mikrosoftu bo ma takie ładne okienka w logo
<BlessJah> chce opa
<BlessJah> będzie mniej roboty
<buber> nie ma systemu idealnego ; ]
<mati75> jest
<moozg> jak to nie ma jak jest? Nie czytałeś co piszą na stronie microsoft?
<mati75> nazywa się windows
<moozg> właśnie!
<moozg> jest najlepszy i jego tfurcy nie boją się o tym powiedzieć
<moozg> a w tym linuxie to tylko konsola i jakieś kopanie jądra ciągle
<buber> windows? don't make me laugh :D
<Enlik|> Kopanie się z jądrem.
<buber> jest fajny, ale do ideału w uj daleko i ciut ciut
<moozg> miał być flejm a jest spokój
<moozg> do bani
<moozg> ;-)
<TheNumb> moozg: bo wyszło na sarkazm.
<moozg> i tak nikt nie wierzy tutaj w windę :)
<TheNumb> moozg: ja wierzę. XP to dobra rzecz...
<nemek> z takimi dyskusjami jak z migającymi bannerami, ludzie podświadomie olewają :)
<moozg> TheNumb: ja też wierzyłem aż sobie minta nie zainstalowałem
<TheNumb> moozg: fuj ten mint, fuj!
<nemek> a ja wierzę w xp, ubuntu i jeszcze w maca, ale cóż, taka praca :)
<moozg> ee maca nie lubię
<TheNumb> nemek: twój zawód to wierzyciel? :P
<nemek> TheNumb, haha :)
<moozg> to taki zepsuty linux z ładnymi okienkami
<TheNumb> moozg: sam jesteś zepsuty linux. Prędzej naprawiony unix.
<moozg> ale pod maską same starocie
<moozg> :)
<TheNumb> moozg: komu to przeszkadza? Działa lepiej niż linux.
<Enlik|> I ładnym logo
<Enlik|> :-P
<moozg> nawet logo maja zepsute, nadgryzione
<buber> ale prostota pomimo cukierkowatosci  ma znaczenie
<suitch> moozg: kiedys mieli nienadgryzione, z drzewem i newtonem
<moozg> no i zepsuli
<buber> tak samo windows, ubuntu czy mint potrafią być dla laika bardziej skomplikowane
<suitch> niedlugo zostanie im sam lisc
<buber> a liczy sie to co można sprzedać
<suitch> :>
<moozg> eee tam, i tak mint jest lepszy
<nemek> a dos?
<moozg> W makach mają piękne programy które rozwiązują problemy nieznane w innych systemach
<moozg> dos kaput
<moozg> co prawda o zmarłych nie mówi się źle, ale dos był do dupy
<nemek> moozg, zdziwiłbys sie :)
<TheNumb> moozg: chyba ms-dos jest kaput.
<Dreadlish> o/
<moozg> TheNumb: no, o ten mi chodziło
<TheNumb> moozg: freedos dobrze sobie radzi.
<moozg> dobra panowie, ja musze jeszcze popracować a się rozgadałem o oczywistościach
<suitch> a panie
<moozg> zwijam do ikonki :)
<moozg> panie też, ale nie zauważyłem
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> czy którekolwiek z was postawiło wczesniej VOIP na netcacie?
<Dreadlish> voip na netcacie?
<Dreadlish> da sie?
<BlessJah> da
<BlessJah> wpisze to sobie w CV
<Dreadlish> kurde
<BlessJah> hm?
<buber> dobra, reboot na windoz
<najsowy> nie mogę się przez ssh połączyć... jestem w szkole. Ani na debian, ani klienty ssh...
<buber> pa
<BlessJah> najsowy: co ci wywala?
<najsowy> że nieosiągalne
<winter> http://www.parkiet.com/artykul/1049732_Microsoft-kupil-Skype-a.html
<BlessJah> winter: wiesz... to własnie to mnie skloniło do rozważań nat zrobieniem VOIP na netcacie
<winter> no tragedia
<winter> skype okazał się pionkiem w rękach gigantów
<BlessJah> od zawsze nim był
<TheNumb> Jak ktoś tego używa...
<winter> no ja czasem używam
<czopekmocy> utf
<TheNumb> winter: no, ja może raz na pół roku.
<winter> `utf
<czopekmocy> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> zamknięty kod, binarka tylko dla 32 bit, rozne inne dziwne historie
<winter> teraz to nawet dla linuksa nie będzie
<BlessJah> winter: a po co ci, jak wystarczy netcat?
<winter> LoL
<TheNumb> Microsoft powie, że linuks nie potrzebuje skype.
<winter> facebook teś miał na nich chrapkę
<BlessJah> TheNumb: kod i tak jest zmakniety
<TheNumb> BlessJah: mi to nie przeszkadza.
<BlessJah> trzeba wspierac alternatywy
<BlessJah> albo je tworzyc
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter> zółć
<maniakss> cze
<maniakss> gdzie sa jakies repozytoria dla ubu 11.04?
<maniakss> dobra mam
<foreste> czesv
<Filar> czesv
<foreste> c :>
<Filar> Wie ktoś co jest z Polnetem? Zdechł?
<foreste> ale najleprze jaja
<foreste> koniec skype jest :>
<szkolowany> dakj linka
<szkolowany> poczytam :(
<foreste> microsoft kupil
<szkolowany> to fuzjaw z msn bedzie
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Microsoft-kupuje-Skype-za-8-mld-dolarow,Aktualnosc,24922.html#komentarze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/65ghz5n> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<foreste> piedziele skype ;p
<foreste> kasuje go :p
<bastetmilo> a co zamiast skype polecacie?
<foreste> xfire :P
<suitch> msn jest niezle przeciez
<bialy663> steam uzywa skypowych kodeków
<bialy663> czyli jakość dzwięku ma dobrą
<bialy663> wątpię żeby była fuzja
<Filar> suitch, ale to win$hit
<maniakss> shit, chyba sobie plyte zepsulem
<Dreadlish> jak
<Dreadlish> jak
<Dreadlish> i co
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> 2x jak
<Dreadlish> =.=
<maniakss> nagrywalem filmy na ubu zostalo mi 5 minut nagrywania i mi zniknelo nagrywanie
<maniakss> i teraz jak wkladam plyte to jej nie widac
<maniakss> w komputerze dla lapiacych za slowka
<foreste> teamspeak jest w repoz ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<foreste> wolny od macek microsoftu :P
<foreste> skype delleting ;0
<Dreadlish> ni mam srajpa
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> ile mozna o tym samym pieprzyć
<AaaA> fajnie wreszcie skype bedzie natywny;)
<BlessJah> AaaA: na windowsa chyba
<AaaA> no:)
<AaaA> ide, ile mozna w pracy siedziec;)
<mati75> ciekawe co następne kupią
<AaaA> na tm polega ten biznes:)
<alpha_> witojcie!
<Nerihsa> pipirupirupirupipirupi
<Filar> alpha - grek po zbóju
<winter> puru puru pururin
<Filar> diram diram dararam
<alpha_> mam problem z ubuntu 11.04, zainstalowałem sobie go na komputerze i dupa nie działa, zawiesza się przy ładowaniu systemu jak są te kropki, jak odpalałem wersję live to w tym samym miejscu się zawieszało
<alpha_> ktoś się spotkał z tym już? jakaś rada jest na to?
<Filar> sprzed ilu lat ten komputer?
<winter> Nerihsa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7asrTH3gII
<Filar> płyta nieporysowana?
<alpha_> sprzed roku, no może 2
<alpha_> nie
<Filar> hm... ciekawye
<alpha_> płyta lux glant wszystko działa na innym komputerze
<Filar> próbowałeś z innej płyty?
<Filar> aaa
<alpha_> to samo
<Nerihsa> winter: to byla dokuro
<Filar> to jeszcze ciekawiej
<Filar> inne distro próbowałeś?
<alpha_> no pierwszy raz żeby mi jaki system nie działał na komputerze
<alpha_> no inne działają
<alpha_> xp, 10.04, 10.10, opensuse 11.4
<Filar> a może zła architektura?
<alpha_> nie no dobra
<alpha_> amd 64
<Dreadlish> a jakiego masz procka?
<alpha_> zawsze taką brałem i na takiej działało
<alpha_> nie pamiętam, spod terminala da się sprawdzić?
<Dreadlish> a jakiego masz procka?
<Dreadlish> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name
<alpha_> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to jest amd64
<alpha_> no mówie, zawsze taką brałem i działało
<alpha_> a teraz z 11.04 nie działa
<Dreadlish> a 10.10 i upgrade do 11.04 ?
<alpha_> też nie działa
<Dreadlish> no to jakiś dziwny upgrade
<alpha_> ale jak już to nie trzeba mi upgrade
<alpha_> się śmieci robią a mi i tak nowego systema trzeba
<alpha_> bo dysk nowy to i partycje miałem zrobić od razu
<alpha_> da się na to coś poradzić?
<winter> Nerihsa: nie widziałem tego anime
<winter> Nerihsa: ja zapodałem z "welcome to the nhk"
<Nerihsa> widze ;o
<Nerihsa> winter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vBUaGP7L3w
<winter> fjna sprawa
<winter> Nerihsa: LoL
<winter> chore.
<Nerihsa> mozgoj***e troche
<winter> no
<winter> 49%!
<Nerihsa> :?
<winter> instalacji sc2
<winter> kupiłem sc2 i mój napęd nie widział instalki
<winter> więc odpaliłem na 8letnim lapku
<winter> zrobiłem obraz
<winter> i instaluję przez sambę
<alpha_> a ktoś może wie kiedy polski remix wyjdzie? może mi zadziała
<mati75> a co to za różnica
<mati75> przecież tylko softem się różni
<alpha_> mati75: no ale chyba dadzą poprawdki jakie czy aktualniejszego kernela
<alpha_> mam nadzieję że jakiś bug mi tu mota
<winter> teraz widzi :-o
<winter> 72%!
<m477> da sie zrobic zeby w gedicie mi skladnie poprawialo?
<ntat> m477, w Open/LibreOffice poprawia składnie:]
<ntat> Chyba, że o innej składni mówisz
<m477> chodzi mi zeby np uzupelnial mi sa skladnie
<m477> zmienne itp
<m477> wie ktos?
<m477> czy musze jakies IDE do tego celu instalowac?
<Kwpolska> m477: IDE ssie.
<Kwpolska> m477: pisz kod samemu bez poprawiania.
<Kwpolska>       najlepiej w vimie.
<BlessJah> nano
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: e tam, czasu potrafi zaoszczędzić jak jest do naklepania pare k linii kodu.
<m477> Kwpolska: nie lubie vima
<m477> ale chce zeby mi uzupelnialo samo nazwy zmiennych
<TheNumb> m477: netbeans, eclipse. Cokolwiek.
<m477> no wlasnie, ale zeby to edytor robil
<m477> textowy jakis
<m477> a nie ide
<TheNumb> m477: gedit + pluginy?
<m477> nie da sie tak?
<m477> ta
<m477> tylko ze nie wiedze takich
<TheNumb> m477: a dlaczego nie ide?
<m477> armata na wrobla
<Kwpolska> m477++;
<Kwpolska> edytor tekstowy FTW
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: co kto lubi.
<Kwpolska> najlepiej to vim
<BlessJah> nano
<TheNumb> Gdyby nie było chętnych na IDE to by ich nie rozwijali.
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nano ssie
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: nano się nie trzeba uczyć, a skoro on nie wie czego chce to nie chce vima
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ale nano prawdizwi sysadmini nie uzywaja
<BlessJah> w takim razie wolę być nieprawdziwy, niż używać narzędzia którego nie ogarnę, bo większosc ficzerów jest mi zupełnie niepotrzebne
<jacekowski> mcedit ftw
<jacekowski> kolorowanie skladni ma
<jacekowski> interfejs ktory jest w miare przyjazny
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nano też
<jacekowski> i da sie obslugiwac rysikiem u mnie na telefonie
<Admc> rysikiem? kto dziś używa rysików
<Admc> nie cofajmy się 10 lat to tyłu
<Admc> do*
<BlessJah> Admc: co uzywasz jak nie rysika?
<czopekmocy> Admc wygodniej jest.
<Admc> Palców
 * BlessJah nigdy nie używał mc
<czopekmocy> Os kiedy ułatwianie sobie życia jest cofaniem się? Sam bym używał, ale zgubiłem...
<Admc> Jak macie ekrany oporowe to się nie dziwcie że wam rysikiem wygodniej bo ten ekran trzeba cisnąć żeby coś załapało
<czopekmocy> Admc, ale to Ty nam się dziwisz, że używamy...
<BlessJah> on ma po prostu palce pianisty
<Admc> Nie, po prostu mam ekran pojemnościowy w telefonie
<BlessJah> Admc: chyba ze spilowales paznocie zeby precyzyjnie klikac w male elementy
<Admc> ja nie znam nikogo kto miałby telefon z ekranem pojemnościowym i używał rysika
<czopekmocy> Ja chyba sobie więcej dotykowego nie kupię.
<Admc> A używałeś dotykacza z pojemnościowym?
<Admc> bo też tak myślałem jak testowałem telefony z oporowym
<czopekmocy> Tak, znajomi mają.
<czopekmocy> Tzn, bawiłem się tyle co nic.
<Admc> Dla mnie ekran dotykowy (pojemnościowy) jest znacznie wygodniejszy niż standardowa myszka
<czopekmocy> Ale fakt, nie trzeba mocniej, wystarczy dotknąć.
<czopekmocy> Najgorzej jak ekran zabrudzony.
<Admc> To wycierasz w koszulkę i jak nowy
<czopekmocy> Nieprzyjemnie się wtedy "pracuje"
<Admc> czemu?
<Admc> BTW. Pobieram nowego minta, ciekawe czy zjebali tak jak najnowsze ubuntu
<Admc> pewnie tak :)
<Diabelko> E tam, co by się nie działo i tak mint>ubuntu
<czopekmocy> Mam oporowy. Takie chropowate, czasem czuć takie...szorowanie.
<Admc> No właśnie, bo masz oporowy
<Diabelko> (18:36:52) Admc: ja nie znam nikogo kto miałby telefon z ekranem pojemnościowym i używał rysika
<Diabelko> Lol
<BlessJah> to ja miełm takiego touchpada
<Diabelko> bo na ekranach pojemnościowych się nie da
<Admc> Da się
<BlessJah> teraz jest już gładziutki
<Diabelko> trzeba mieć specjalny rysik
<Admc> ale się da
<Diabelko> Nie dają w zestawie, to mało kto dokupuje sobie.
<Admc> rysik bodajże z ebonitu trzeba mieć
<czopekmocy> Admc: lg swift. Fajny telefon jak na tę cenę.
<Diabelko> Poza tym szczególnie, że większość tych telefonów z pojemnościowymi ekranami nie ma alternatywy dla zbliżeń palcami
<Diabelko> i trzeba tak czy siak rozciągać i zbliżać palcami, bo dwuklik często nie działa
<Admc> U mnie działa
<Admc> zależy jaki program
<Admc> ale we wszystkich których używam działa powiększanie dwuklikiem
<Admc> pojemnościówka ma jeszcze jedną kolosalną przewagę, multitouch
<BlessJah> ej
<Admc> 90% gier wymaga multitoucha
<BlessJah> to jak mój touchpad może mieć multi
<BlessJah> jak jest chropowaty, znaczy oporowy?
<Diabelko> magia
<BlessJah> magia
<Admc> touchpady są pojemnościowe
<BlessJah> typowo linuksiarskie podejście
<BlessJah> "pan podłączy gdzies te kable, potem sie napisze do tego soft"
<Admc> spróbuj długopisem używać touchpada to nie będzie działać
<AaaA> a potem pan szkolenie zrobi;)
<Admc> jakby był oporowy to by się dało
<BlessJah> na czym polega to pojemnosciowo-oporowe dzialanie?
<BlessJah> czym to sie rozni?
<Admc> oporowy reaguje na nacisk
<Admc> pojemnościowy na pojemność elektryczną
<Admc> pojemnościowe lepiej reagują i są precyzyjniejsze
<BlessJah> pojemnosc elektryczna... i jak to dziala
<czopekmocy> Chyba, że ktoś ma grube paluchy...
<BlessJah> kondensatory? fluktuacje pola?
<Admc> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pojemno%C5%9B%C4%87_elektryczna
<BlessJah> wiem co to jest pojemnosc
<Admc> a jak działa ekran to się mnie nie pytaj, bo nie interesuje mnie to
<Admc> ważne że działa :)
<BlessJah> pytam jak to jest fizoczno-mechanicznie rozwiazane
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> jak nie wiesz
<BlessJah> to sie nie wypowiadaj
<Admc> powiedz mi ile procent użytkowników komputerów wie jak one działają
<Admc> ale oczywiście ty jesteś ekspertem w każdej dziedzinie
<BlessJah> Admc: jakbm był
<BlessJah> to bym nie pytał
<Diabelko> Ja już wiem jak się komputer włącza
<czopekmocy> Guzikiem!
<czopekmocy> Albo wola się tatę...
<BlessJah> Admc: wypowiadasz sie jak ekspert, wiec oczekuje po tobie jests ekspertem
<Diabelko> czopekmocy: akurat w moim przypadku guzikiem to mocne słowo
<Admc> heh, nie wiem jak dokładnie działają ekrany pojemnościowe. Za to wiem czym różni się ekran pojemnościowy od oporowego i jakie są różnice, bo używałem obu typu ekranów
<Diabelko> ja robię zwarcie iskrą od zapalniczki
<Admc> Ja widziałem jak gościu telefonem odpalał kompa, na yt jest film
<Admc> rozwiązanie przełomowe
<Mhrok> Rzucił nim w przycisk?
<Admc> O jest, znalazłem
<Admc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFPv965qfH0
<czopekmocy> Diabelko: :hail:
<BlessJah> czopekmocy pisze do nas z gadu-gadu?
<czopekmocy> BlessJah, nie ^^
<Quintasan> Działa komuś hibernacja i wstawanie przy zamykaniu laptopa?
<Wizard> joł
<Wizard> skończyliście już gadać o archu?
<BlessJah> i właśnie dlatego uważam archa za najzajebistsze distro z calego świata linuksowego
<BlessJah> freebsd przebija archa ale to nie linux
<Wizard> BlessJah: ;P
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> znowu ty
<Diabelko> BlessJah: dżętu też
<BlessJah> Diabelko: jak sie nie podoba to wypad
<Diabelko> nje
<Wizard> ta, wypad na #centos-pl
<Wizard> :P
<Diabelko> Jest taki kanał? Tam mnie jeszcze nie ma
<Diabelko> !
<Wizard> Diabelko: lecisz
<Diabelko> Wizard: ale co by nie powiedzieć, to centos i fedora to nie są wcale głupie systemy.
<Wizard> [root@japko mati]# cat /etc/redhat-release
<Wizard> Yellow Dog Linux release 6.2 (Pyxis)
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> nie są
<Wizard> pracowego lapka zamierzam przemigrować na centosa wkrótce
<Wizard> wyszedł już centos6?
<marcin82> A ja mam pytanie do tego filmiku:
<marcin82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFPv965qfH0
<marcin82> Z czego on tą obudowę zrobił?
<marcin82> Z azbestu? :P
<Nerihsa> naquadah
<Wizard> "na quadach pojedzisz później"
<marcin82> no dobra, wygląda na politurę z witryny po babce ;P
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> no i trudno, 5 jest spoko
<Wizard> i działa :)
<Wizard> a najlepsze jest to, że będzie miała wsparcie i aktualizacje przez następne x lat
<buber> siem ;>
<Wizard> cześć buber
<DarkWolf448> Hej :)
<Wizard> cześć Michał
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> hacker
<BlessJah> już zna jego dane
<DarkWolf448> xD
<buber> hakier
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> W końcu to czarodziej ;)
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> przynajmniej czytac umie
<DarkWolf448> lol
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: masz identa ustawionego... xD
<DarkWolf448> ?
<BlessJah> ~michal@87-205-93-26.adsl.inetia.pl
<DarkWolf448> Lol :D
<DarkWolf448> Ale, że jak :D?
<buber> lol
<DarkWolf448> W routerze w ustawieniach nie ma nic wpisanego, więc to raczej Ubuntu :D
<DarkWolf448> Moja siostra jest the best xD
<buber> looooooooool
<DarkWolf448> Wpisała w Google (cytuję): "Film Madika z Czerwcowego Wzgórza do pobrania z internetu na pendrive" ;D
<phalcore> mam takie pytanie
<phalcore> http://bytowisko.pl/?p=1002
<DarkWolf448> ?
<phalcore> ten problem w laptopach zostal juz naprawiony?
<DarkWolf448> Tak
<DarkWolf448> Z tego co wiem
<Admc> O, cześć Michał :3
<DarkWolf448> Cześć :)
<Admc> dawno cię tu nie było
<DarkWolf448> No :D
<DarkWolf448> Bo klienta nie miałem zainstalowoanego
<DarkWolf448> *zainstalowanego
<Admc> Jak dostałeś się jako jury tego konkursu?
<DarkWolf448> ^^
<DarkWolf448> Tajemnica ;P
<Admc> lol
<Admc> to napisz na privie
<phalcore> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count
<phalcore> czego mi ta komenda nie dziala?
<phalcore> :P
<DarkWolf448> Mi też nie :p
<buber> komenda to jest policji
<Admc> po za tym zawszę mogę się szmitasa zapytać
<DarkWolf448> xD
<phalcore> zainstalowalem pakiet smartmontools i nic
<DarkWolf448> Napiszę Ci tylko nie wiem jak w irssi zrobić priva :P
<Admc> nie wywala nic?
<DarkWolf448> Nic
<phalcore> dark: "/msg nick tekst"
<Admc>  /msg nick wiadomość
<phalcore> pomoze mi ktos?
<BlessJah> nie dość że rok 2007
<Admc> a spróbujcie bez grepa
<buber> buber@darkside:~$ sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle
<buber> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       12214
<BlessJah> to jeszcze rozwiązanie skopiowane z forum
<phalcore> ok dziala
<phalcore> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       3166
<phalcore> to duzo? ;D
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> ja mam 27674
<phalcore> moj laptop ma z 2-3 miesiecy
<buber> moj dysk od nowosci klikał i tak ;]
<buber> a jakos nie widze zwolnien, bugów itp :D
<BlessJah> nieduzo
<adasiek_abix> adasiek@sea-star:~$ sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_
<adasiek_abix> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1263
<phalcore> adasiek :D
<phalcore> ile dysk ma?
<adasiek_abix> dysk mam od ok. miesiąca, omoże 1,5
<BlessJah> 100 na dobe to rozsadna ilosc, czyli miesiecznie 3k
<BlessJah> to u mnie jest nieco za duzo
<buber> Model Family:     Seagate Momentus XT series
<buber> Device Model:     ST92505610AS
<DarkWolf448> Admc: Dostałeś na privie?
<adasiek_abix> Model Family:     Seagate Momentus 7200.4 series
<adasiek_abix> Device Model:     ST9500420ASG
<phalcore> to 100 100 oznacza ile na dobe?
<BlessJah> choc
<BlessJah> phalcore: problem występował kilka lat temu
<adasiek_abix> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<phalcore> czyli nie mam sie o co martwic dysk bedzie zyl xxx lat? ;d
<BlessJah> developerzy linuksa naprawde nie są idiotami
<BlessJah> phalcore: nie masz szans zeby zyl xxx lat
<BlessJah> twój laptop tyle nie przezyje
<adasiek_abix> problem generalnie jeszcze kilka wersji kernela temu występował, jak jest teraz w sumie nie wiem
<phalcore> moj pc stoi juz 8 lat ;p
<adasiek_abix> ale poczekajcie, zaraz sprawdzę starszy dysk, tylko go podepnę
<phalcore> to juz wiesz skoro masz tylko 1263 parkowan
<phalcore> ze nie wystepuje
<adasiek_abix> problem jest tylko na laptopach
<buber> przeciez musi parkowac :D
<adasiek_abix> które parkują głowicę w trakcie bezczynności
<adasiek_abix> więc potrafią zrobić to kilkadziesiąt razy na godzinę
<BlessJah> 300-600k jest granica po ktorej producent nic nie gwarantuje
<BlessJah> czyli 10% osiagnalem w dwa lata
<BlessJah> nie ma problemu
<phalcore> czyli 3166 to znikomy procent :)
<BlessJah> półmetek
<DarkWolf448> Czyli dysk będzie żył co najmniej 20 lat :D
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: nie sądzę, nie te czasy, nie te dyski
<DarkWolf448> Mówię wg. parkowań ;)
<adasiek_abix> śro, 17 lis 2010, 23:09:14 CET
<adasiek_abix> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always
<adasiek_abix>        621
<adasiek_abix> 17 listopada kupiłem laptopa
<adasiek_abix> 22 kwietnia zmieniłem dysk na nowy
<adasiek_abix> Fri Apr 22 15:03:51 CEST 2011
<adasiek_abix> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   082   082   000    Old_age   Always
<adasiek_abix>        37036
<adasiek_abix> 5 miesięcy = 37 tys. parkowań
<adasiek_abix> ok. 7 tys / miesiąc = ok. 230 / dobę
<Wizard> BlessJah: pytał cię ktoś kiedyś o coś?
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak
<BlessJah> to było straszne
<BlessJah> bo nie wiedziałem
<Wizard> to pewnie na historii
<phalcore> adasiek jak wyciagnales liczbe 621 :D
<BlessJah> jak nikt mnie nie pyta, to mogę sam zdecydować kiedy się podzielić z wami moimi mądrościami
<BlessJah> a kiedy nie
<BlessJah> phalcore: nie musisz się tym naprawde przejmować
<phalcore> ok
<adasiek_abix> phalcore: tyle miałem parkowań jak uruchomiłem sobie skrypt w rc.local, aby przy starcie komputera zapisywał wyniki
<adasiek_abix> a było to w pierwszym tygodniu używania laptopa
<phalcore> bad sectory maja jakies powiazanie z brakiem parkowania czy nie?
<phalcore> czy to zupelnie co innego :D
<DarkWolf448> coś innego
<adasiek_abix> głowica parkuje, aby nie opaść na sectory zapisane
<adasiek_abix> to jest OK, jeśli się wyłącza komputer
<phalcore> btw gdzie moge znalezc wishlist linuxowe?
<phalcore> wspomniane na tej stronie
<adasiek_abix> natomiast nadmierne wykonywanie parkowania głowicy w trakcie pracy jest niepotrzebne po prostu i skraca żywotność dysku
<phalcore> i na jakich stronach mozna czytac o takich ciekawostkach nt linuxa?
<Kwpolska> phalcore: linuksa*
<Kwpolska> phalcore: i wszedzie.  hackernews, slashdot, ...
<adasiek_abix> o ciekawostkach dot. linuksa znajdziesz na wielu
<phalcore> jest jakas roznica? :P
<adasiek_abix> linuxnews
<phalcore> moze polecicie jakies :P
<phalcore> dzieki
<Kwpolska> linuxnews to polskie i ssie
<DarkWolf448> xD
<Kwpolska> DarkWolf448: a ty wyjdz
<adasiek_abix> ciekawostkę poczytasz na: http://forum.suse.pl/index.php/topic,21233.0.html
<DarkWolf448> :O
<DarkWolf448> A ja to czemu mam wyjść :D?
<phalcore> faktycznie ciekawe :P
<buber> tuxmachines.org
<adasiek_abix> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/index.html
<Admc> DarkWolf448, dochodzą ci te wiadomości na privie, czy po prostu irsii nie umiesz obsługiwać?
<DarkWolf448> Wysłałem do Ciebie kilka wiadomości, ale nic od ciebie nie mam
<phalcore> tylko teraz nasuwa sie pytanie jak usunac skype bo nie umiem nic usuwac w ubuntu :D
<DarkWolf448> sudo apt-get autoremove skype
<adasiek_abix> sudo apt-get remove skype
<adasiek_abix> lub w centrum oprogramowania jak poszukasz skype to masz magiczny przycisk "USUŃ"
<phalcore> a menedzerem pakietow synaptic bedzie taka samo w praktyce?
<phalcore> tak*
<Wizard> adasiek_abix: rzeczywiście ciekawe
<Admc> Powiedzcie mu jak otworzyć query, bo ja nie używam irssi
<Admc> albo niech zainstaluje coś innego
<phalcore> irssi jest bardzo proste i imho najlepsze ;)
<phalcore> "/query" ?
<czopekmocy> ja irc mam na ekg2 postawione.
<adasiek_abix> jak zauważyłem te dziwne połączenia to najpierw 20 minut wyłączałem/włączałem skype zanim zacząłem wątek
<adasiek_abix> ale okazało się, że inni też tak mają
<phalcore> odinstalowanie usuwa problem?
<adasiek_abix> tak - nie masz skype = nie masz problemu
<Admc> chodzi ci o metaliczny głos?
<Admc> włącz rozmowę testową i wyłącz ją
<Admc> powinno pomóc
<adasiek_abix> zresztą to nie jest problem, tylko najzwyklej w świecie działanie analogiczne do spyware
<Admc> coś skopali 2.2 beta
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: hehe
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: ja właśnie dzisiaj z nudów machnałem nibyVOIP na netcacie
<DarkWolf448> A kiedy wyjdzie stable :D ?
<phalcore> gdzie sprawdzic aktualne polaczenia wychodzace iprzychodzace do mojego ubuntu?
<adasiek_abix> a teraz microsoft, jak kupił skype, to będzie szukał w ten sposób nielegalnych kopii windowsa
<Admc> DarkWolf448, nie wyjdzie
<DarkWolf448> Czemu?
<Admc> bo nie
<DarkWolf448> Tylko nie mów o MS :p
<Admc> a wiesz ile osób rozwija linuxową wersję skype?
<Admc> jedna
<adasiek_abix> phalcore: teoretycznie netstat pokaże ci połączenia
<DarkWolf448> Słyszałem coś o tym
<Admc> o, mint się ściągnął
<BlessJah> Admc: a jest taka? bo z tego co ja wiem to i tak masz binarkę tylko
<Admc> czas na live USB
<adasiek_abix> ale okazuje się, że skype tak to ciekawie robi, że netstat NIE pokazuje tych jego połączeń
<adasiek_abix> ale ja nie jestem specjalistą od stosu tcp/ip, więc nie wiem, co można wykombinować, aby ukryć połączenie tcp
<adasiek_abix> ale jak widac po skype niewiele trzeba
<phalcore> adasiek jak wpisze netstat w konsoli to wyskakuje tyle linijek, ze terminal sie konczy
<phalcore> :D
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> U mnie tak samo
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> macie hackerow! oni wszyscy grzebia wam wlasnie na kompie! i dane kradna
<BlessJah> to normalne ze macie tyle polaczen otwartych
<phalcore> normalne?
<BlessJah> tak
<Admc> uważajcie bo wam pornosy ukradną!
<BlessJah> glupie otwarcie strony moze wygenerowac kilkadziesiat polaczen
<phalcore> :>
<phalcore> sprobuje zamknac
<DarkWolf448> xD
<DarkWolf448> Jaka obsesja :P
<BlessJah> liczbe biore z dupy, jak bawilem sie w MITM to przegladanie kilku stron tyle polaczen otwieralo ze mi sie nie chcialo nigdy policzyc
<BlessJah> grepujcie te z protokołem unix
<BlessJah> bo to jest lokalnie z tego co widzę
<DarkWolf448> Ta, a w /home trzymasz kody do rakiet, które obama wysłał ci mailem :p
<phalcore> jest cos podobnego w ubuntu jak w win menedzer zadan?
<DarkWolf448> I się teraz boisz :D
<BlessJah> rzeczy typu polaczenia z serwerem X11 i cala reszta
<DarkWolf448> Monitor systemu
<DarkWolf448> Jutro wyjdzie na ubuntu-pomoc.org poradnik jak ustawić go pod CTRL+ALT+DELETE
<BlessJah> ja mam 10 na zewnatrz polaczen
<phalcore> no to elgeancko :D
<Admc> DarkWolf448, o lol
<BlessJah> i koło setki lokalnych
<Admc> toż to trudne jak cholera
<BlessJah> phalcore: ofc skype schował
<BlessJah> to i inni mogą
<BlessJah> zwijam sie
<BlessJah> CYA
<DarkWolf448> xD
<Admc> nie iksdekuj mi tu!
<DarkWolf448> Wiem, a wiesz jak trudno zastąpić?!
<Admc> e, co zastąpić?
<DarkWolf448> Śĸróŧ ĸlawiszowy :p
<Admc> ...
<DarkWolf448> xD
<phalcore> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   191   191   000    Old_age   Always       -
<phalcore>                   28523
<phalcore> dobry wynik jak na rocznego laptopa?
<DarkWolf448> Dobra, ja spadam :)
<DarkWolf448> Cześć wszystkim ;).
<Admc> o, liveusb gotowe, czas przetestować
<dukemon> cześć wszystkim, mam pytanie, ostatnio pomyślałem o nauce HTML i ... czy ktoś zna jakiś dobry edytor? chciałem korzystać z bluefish, ale przy zapisie jako strony www wypluwał mi błąd o "Naruszeniu ochrony pamięci", więc?
<bastetmilo> dukemon: geany
<dukemon> cześć wszystkim, mam pytanie, ostatnio pomyślałem o nauce HTML i ... czy ktoś zna jakiś dobry edytor?* przepraszam za bałagan
<bastetmilo> hej, ja też mam pytanie - coś na Ubuntu do obróbki RAW, bo picasa mi się wywala, gimpa nie lubię, shotwell hm... to za mało :)
<buber> kdevelop
<dukemon> wracając do bluefisha, czy ktoś również miał problem z "Naruszeniem ochrony pamięci"? Jak sobie z nim poradził?
<winter> segfault?
<winter> dukemon: jaką masz wersję?
<dukemon> winter, 10.10
<winter> bluefisha..
<dukemon> winter, 2.0.1
<winter> 2.0.3 nie powinien segfaultować
<dukemon> okej, chwileczkę, ściągnę i zobaczę
<Dreadlish> rereqm
<manio> ktoś się bawił słuchawkami bluetooth pod kde 4.6?
<dukemon> winter, po ściągnięciu paczki w terminalu opalić .../bluefish-2.0.3$ ./configure , nie?
<winter> a źródełka pobrałeś?
<winter> czy binarki
<dukemon> z sourceforge, czyli źródełka
<paulEU> dukemon: w źródłach zazwyczaj jest README i powinno pisać sposób kompilacji
<winter> tak
<winter> a na sourceforge można dostać też binarki
<dukemon> tak, jest napisane, że do kompilacji potrzebuję kilku paczek, jak sprawdzić wersję gtk?
<winter> jak autorzy sobie zarzyczą
<paulEU> dukemon: nie prościej gotową paczke wziąć?
<paulEU> bo mam wrażenie że jesteś nowicjuszem ;)
<dukemon> paulEU,  no takim trochę, znasz namiary na gotową paczkę 2.0.3? :)
<OFF_> czy w Xubuntu 11.04 jest Ubuntu Software Center z Ubuntu 11.04 już zainstalowane/ można zainstalować?
<paulEU> dukemon: czemu upierasz się przy tej wersji?
<paulEU> 2.0.2 nie wystarczy?
<dukemon> bo tak zasugerował mi kolega winter, wersja 2.0.1 wyrzuca segmantation fault / naruszenie ochrony pamięci i za chiny nie mogę w google znaleźć rozwiązania
<dukemon> było kilka podobnych błędów, ale bez odpowiedzi, niestety
<OFF_> ktoś z was używa Xubuntu 11.04?
<dukemon> OFF_, niestety, nie korzystam z XFCE
<paulEU> dukemon: zgłaszałeś na bugtraq?
 * paulEU nie pamięta jak sie w ubuntu nazywa to miejsce do zgłaszania błędów
<dukemon> paulEU, jeszcze nie, zależy mi też trochę na czasie
<dukemon> blue proponuję bugzillę
<paulEU> dukemon: jaką masz wersje ubuntu?
<dukemon> 10.10
<paulEU> ok, ja też tą wersje mam, zainstaluje i zobaczymy czy się odpali
<dukemon> paulEU, ok :)
<paulEU> dukemon: i działa
<dukemon> działa, działa, ale jak chcę zapisać jako stronę www
<dukemon> to wywala właśnia segfaulta
<dukemon> i znika
<paulEU> plik html zapisujesz i wywala?
<dukemon> tzn czysty plik zapisuję jako, wybieram zamiast "wszystkie pliki" "pliki WWW"
<dukemon> i wywala
<OFF_> ok, już na #xubuntu się dowiedziałem
<paulEU> dukemon: u mnie to samo
<paulEU> dukemon: dlaczego upierasz się żeby było "pliki www" ? Przecież to niczym się nie różni jak masz "wszystkie pliki"
<paulEU> przy zapisie oczywiście
<dukemon> paulEU, chciałem się upewnić, że mam plik html,
<paulEU> jak podasz plik .html to będziesz miał pewność
<dukemon> hm?
<dukemon> paulEU, nie bardzo rozumiem, jak podasz?
<paulEU> dukemon: przy zapisie w okienku dialogowym u góry podajesz pełną nazwę pliku z rozszerzeniem. To co na dole jest, to służy do czegoś innego - mianowicie żebyś miał w tym oknie ukryte inne typy plików
<dukemon> tzn właśnie nie pokazuje mi rozszerzenia, ręcznie dopisywać?
<paulEU> tak
<dukemon> Nazwa: Rama_HTML, czyli dopisać Rama_HTML.html
<dukemon> tak jak w windzie?
<paulEU> dokładnie
<dukemon> dobrze, dzięki wielkie, jesteś pierwszą w miarę miłą i pomocną osobą na tym kanale IRC
<dukemon> na razie paulEU
<paulEU> nie ma sprawy
<paulEU> a biedactwo chciało ze źródeł mielić lol
<dukemon> paulEU, tylko tak już kończąc, czy jest jakaś komenda w terminalu, żeby zobaczyć pliki w folderze z rozszerzeniami? w windzie w folderze były opcje folderów i "ukryj rozszerzenia..."
<paulEU> w mc ?
<paulEU> bo nie rozumiem pytania, chcesz ukryć rozszerzenia plików widoczne gdzie?
<dukemon> nie nie, w windzie jak się odhaczyło tą opcję, to były rozszerzenia widoczne, chcę właśnie widzieć pliki w folderze z rozszerzeniami
<paulEU> ale gdzie?
<paulEU> w terminalu?
<paulEU> w nautilusie?
<paulEU> czy gdzie?
<dukemon> byle gdzie szczerzepowiedziawszy (albo wybierając "cd ..." w terminalu) albo w nautilusie
<paulEU> w terminalu: ls -la pokaże Ci wszystkie pliki
<crusty> ls -a
<crusty> pokazuje wszystkie
<crusty> -la dodatkowo listuje
<crusty> ;)
<crusty> właściwie -l
<paulEU> crusty: ale kombinujesz ;)
<crusty> ano :D
<czopekmocy> Mam w ekg2 ustawiony alias Czemu działa tylko na oknach rozmowy z sesji gg? Na innych nie. Da się coś zrobić, żeby działało wszędzie? (wpis alias jest w głównym config u
<dukemon> no i wracając do bluefisha, mam taki zapis Rama_HTML~
<crusty> czopekmocy: /alias ?
<crusty> ;)
<paulEU> dukemon: czemu dałeś na końcu ~ ?
<paulEU> coś zamatorzył?
<paulEU> (bez urazy oczywiście)
<czopekmocy> crusty - dziękuję.
<dukemon> paulEU, właśnie jak zostawiłem bez .html  i wyszło "rozszerzenie" ~
<markusmarecki> hej
<czopekmocy> markusmarecki: Cześć.
<paulEU> dukemon: w terminalu co pokazuje: ls -la | grep Rama_HTML
<markusmarecki> mam pytanie jak zrobić autoryzację na nfs
<markusmarecki> na hasło i użytkownika
<dukemon> -rw-r--r--  1 marcin marcin   907 2011-05-09 18:30 Rama_HTML
<dukemon> -rw-r--r--  1 marcin marcin   906 2011-05-09 18:29 Rama_HTML~
<dukemon> hm?
<dukemon> paulEU, jesteś?
<paulEU> już
<paulEU> dukemon: wygląda na to że zapisałeś 2x
<paulEU> plik Rama_HTML i Rama_HTML~
<czopekmocy> jak wysłać plik na shell z dysku twardego / karty sd przez shell i na shell?
<paulEU> czopekmocy: scp
<dukemon> tak, zapisałem, a idzie zobaczyć rozszerzenie? bo zachowuje się jakby był bezrozszerzeniowy
<czopekmocy> paulEU - dziękuję.
<paulEU> dukemon: zapisałeś bez rozszerzenia plik, zmień nazwę i będzie dobrze
<dukemon> okej paulEU, jeszcze raz dzięki i na razie
 * Wizard powrocil na xfce
<Wizard> nie ma to jak cholerosterol free
<Wizard> o, wszyscy poszli spac?
<paulEU> nie
<PushUpek> nie ma czasu na sen
<bastetmilo> za nudno na sen
<Arathill> Dobry wieczór.. Czy mógłby mi ktoś odpowiedzieć na pytanie, czy w OpenOffice znajdzie się funkcja do zastępowania tekstu z formatowaniem? Np. Wszystkie wystąpienia danego słowa automatycznie oprawić w kursywę?
<Dreadlish> openoffice? to to jeszcze istnieje pod tą nazwą?
<Arathill> w moim przypadku tak ;).. Nie robiłem wielkiego update'u.
<Enlik> Hm, na pewno można makrem, ale czy taka funkcja czy wtyczka już gotowa istnieje, nie wiem
<Arathill> Enlik, z pewnością poszukam takiego ustrojstwa. Dziękuję.
<marcin82> Akurat w Libre Office
<marcin82> widzę pod Ctrl+F
<marcin82> Znajdź / Zamień
<marcin82> Zamień wszystkie
<marcin82> => Więcej opcji
<marcin82> => Format
<Enlik> CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Arathill> marcin82, Dzięki wielkie! :) Oto właśnie chodziło
<Enlik> Podczas kompilacji zeżarło mi miejsce na dysku
<Wizard> lol
<Arathill> marcin82, prawdopodobnie zaoszczędziłeś mi kilka godzin mojego życia ;).
<marcin82> pojedynczo klepać to miodzio każdy wyraz :D
<marcin82> do podwójnych spacji też sie świetnie nadaje
<marcin82> ;]
<paulEU> dobra, pora spać
 * czopekmocy 
<foreste_> dziala komus ipla lite dla linuxa ?
<Buritos> Czesc mam takie pytanko
<Buritos> Strasznie mi sie grzeje lapek... dalo by sie jakos to zniwelowac:X
<Buritos> ?
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> precyzyjnie
<jacekowski> jaki cieply jest
<Arathill> podkładka z wiatrakami ;)
<jacekowski> czy parzy?
<jacekowski> jak nie parzy to jest zimny
<Buritos> jest tak goracy ze nie idzie go dotknac
<Buritos> szczegolnie przy dysku i przy procku
<Buritos> na windzie jest w miare ok
<Arathill> zniwelować by się dało, jakbyś założył kuchenne rękawice ;) naprawić - gdy sprawdzisz co tak używa procesora.
<jacekowski> Buritos: otwory wentylacyjne nie sa zatkane
<Buritos> byly przedmuchane sprężarką ; p
<jacekowski> Buritos: i nie nazbieralo sie w nich za duzo kurzu?
<Buritos> więc ta okoliczność odrzucam ; p
<jacekowski> pokaz uptime co ci pokazuje
<Buritos>  00:20:43 up 53 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.68, 0.70, 0.71
<jacekowski> to jest dwurdzeniowe cos?
<Buritos> tak
<jacekowski> to masz cos ostro uzywajace procesora
<Tyczek> Lapki zasadniczo się grzeją, a te z turionem to są opiekacze wręcz.
<Buritos> jedyne co mi zużywa duzo procka to w tym momencie jest program t2 odpalony na play on linux
<marcin82> Buritos => sprawdź < htop >
<jacekowski> Buritos: wylacz kompozycje
<Buritos> sprawdzony
<foreste> ide iple ogladac ;d
<jacekowski> Buritos: compiza, unity i inne takie
<jacekowski> Buritos: bo to grzeje grafike
<Buritos> ok
<jacekowski> Buritos: sporo
<foreste> i wladcy much ;p
<Buritos> wykonałem komende cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Buritos> i jakies ciekawe rzeczy sie pokazały
<Buritos> ale nie wiem czy potrzebne do zdiagnozowania problemu ; p
<jacekowski> tam nie ma nic ciekawego dla ciebie
<Buritos> a jest moze jakis program ktory podkreci chłodzenie ?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-11
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<EsmD> raczej rano
<EsmD> i prawie wszyscy juz spia... dobry
<scx> Mam kilka pytan odnosnie Androida
<scx> Czy obsluje on normalne, fizyczne klawiatury?
<scx> (zamiast klawiatury ekranowej)?
<EsmD> a czemu by nie mial obslugiwac?
<EsmD> btw tu jest #ubuntu-pl nie #android :P
<scx> EsmD: slyszalem opinie, ze nie nadaje sie na netbooki
<EsmD> ...bo to system na komorki
<EsmD> na co ci android na netbookach
<EsmD> masz tyle normalnych opcji
<scx> EsmD: ile z tych opcji jest za 250 zl?
<scx> i posiada fizyczna klawiature qwerty
<EsmD> o co ci teraz chodzi?
<scx> potrzebuje smartbooka ~10''
<scx> ale wiekszosc jest z win ce albo androidem
<scx> zastanawiam sie jaki brac
<scx> Potrzebuje glownie przegladarki internetowej
<scx> w drugiej kolejnosci menadzera plikow czytnika dokumentow PDF i notatnika
<scx> przydalby sie jeszcze klient SSH
<scx> i ew. X11, ale bez tego moge sie obejsc
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<czopekmocy> lisu, cześć.
<lisu> o/
<lisu> czopekmocy: praca?
<czopekmocy> Internat.
<czopekmocy> 2 klasa technikum.
<czopekmocy> + zasrane popołudniowe lekcje.
<czopekmocy> Właśnie. Idę dziś do sklepów komputerowych oglądać netbook i. Mozecie mi jakieś doradzić? Warte zainteresowania, bo ja sprzętowo leżę... Mam na oku acer ao522, niedawno wyszedł.
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> kurde piepszony windows ;/
<czopekmocy> lisu, co jest?
<lisu> windows zainstalowany ... jest
<czopekmocy> to wiele wyjaśnia :)
<lisu> kurde, bez windowsa, to nudno było by z rana taka zwiecha na starcie, zawsze to jakiej urozmaicenie ;)
<czopekmocy> wyrwanie z szarej codzienności.
<czopekmocy> windows dba, by Twoje życie było pełne emocjonujących zdarzeń.
<lisu> ... dba, abyś codziennie zmagał się z nowymi wyzwaniami, abyś nie popadł w rutynę... kurwa mać ;/
<czopekmocy> Byś za x-dziesiąt lat mógł usiąść przy kominku razem z grupa wnucząt i opowiedział im o swoich przygodach.
<lisu> ... i o tym jak dałeś się wydupcyć z masłem, bo w końcu posmarowałeś kupując ten system x)
<Wizard> cześć
<czopekmocy> Jaki z tego morał?
<czopekmocy> Wiza cześć.
<czopekmocy> wizard *
<lisu> czopekmocy: morał z tego taki, olej to i chodź na piwo... niech się wiesza, a ty bedziesz mial robote i kase.
<czopekmocy> lisu, zaiste, zacne słowa godne porządnego obywatela.
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> przez was oblałem się górską rosą
 * lisu poszedł spacyfikować ornitologa, bądź fetyszystę co podgląda życie seksualne ptaków ( 20GB w ciągu kilku dni, na 2 megowym łączu async ;/ ) ... a inni dzwonią ze poczty wysłać nie mogą ;/
<czopekmocy> Wizard, zacny napój pijesz. Ta ambrozja towarzyszyła mi całe gimnazjum.
 * czopekmocy dzwoni do obrońców praw zwierząt.
<EsmD> misie windows xp prawie nigdy nie zacinal
<EsmD> *mi sie
<czopekmocy> EsmD to go włącz :D
<lisu> czopekmocy: ++
<mati75> EsmD: misie to są w lesie
<czopekmocy> szczególnie taka największa pizda wśród misiów - koralgol
<mati75> :D
<czopekmocy> cholera... przypomniała mi się parodia uszatka, jak chyba prosiak jechał na rowerze z wiadrem i krzyczał "jadę po bimber, jadę po bimber!" i jeeeb w piaskownicę wyrżnąĺ.
<czopekmocy> muszę to znaleźć, fajne było, a już nie pamiętam.
<lisu> Ciekawostka: właśnie trafił do mnie na biurko papierek, który w podpisie ma treść: "Dyrektor .... bla bla bla.... podpis elektroniczny", nic by w tym dziwnego nie było, tylko że podpis "elektroniczny" jest tutaj zrobiony w sposób bardzo 'profesjonalny' za pomocą skanera i painta. ps. zajebiscie to wygląda, jeszcze to tło... obcięte na kwadratowo (blady zółty).
<czopekmocy> lisu: bo to nowa technologia. Co Ty tam wiesz... :P
<lisu> lol, niech to tylko szefu zobaczy, to się usmieje
<czopekmocy> lisu, co Ty właściwie robisz?
<Wizard> :D
<mati75> lisu: może miało być na żołtym papierze
<lisu> czopekmocy: nic, jak każdy admin w oczach szefa.
<mati75> czyli nic
<Wizard> nic, jak każdy admin
<lisu> no przeciez siedze na ircu, to nie jest nic
<czopekmocy> Ja Wam powiadam! To spisek! Żółtki maczali w tym palce!
<czopekmocy> czyli jesteś adminem... :D
<mati75> ale ja mam szybki net
<mati75> tak szybki, że się strony nie nadążają ładować
<czopekmocy> Kabel, czy wireless?
<mati75> mobile
<czopekmocy> to wyjdź z lasu :D
<czopekmocy> O, a'propos mobilnego internetu. Od kogo jest godny polecenia?
<lisu> czopekmocy: u Pana Boga, idziesz do kratki i szybki transfer, w ciagu 3 minut rozgrzeszenie.
<EsmD> czopekmocy: caly czas na windowsie jade, i mam world of warcraft wlaczone :P
<lisu> czopekmocy: chyba ze cos z intefejsem (pleban) nie pójdzie dobrze to dłużej zchodzi.
<EsmD> A wlasnie, skype mi zacinal windowsa :<
<czopekmocy> lisu: że tak powiem... Nie ufam temu dostawcy.
<lisu> EsmD: mylisz sie, to windows zaciął skejpa x)
<lisu> zw szefu potrzebuje tego kompa x)
 * PoKrAk wcina bułke z własną rzodkiewką
<Wizard> jak to z własną?
<PoKrAk> osobiscie posadziłem podlewałem i zebrałem
<czopekmocy> PoKrAk, kozak. Mnie tylko kaktusy rosną.
<Wizard> jak płacę za rzodkiewkę, to ona też jest moja własna od tamtej pory ;)
<czopekmocy> Zależy...
 * PoKrAk odkrył ze uprawa warzyw relaksuje :)
<czopekmocy> Czy zapłacisz tyle, ile powinieneś :D
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk> re
<BlessJah> można chrootowanym aplikacjom ograniczyc sieć? wycinać porty, ograniczać transfer etc
<PoKrAk> a nie lepiej zrobic to iptablesami
<Wizard> na tych samych zasadach, co niechrootowanym
<PoKrAk> i czemu chrootowac
<PoKrAk> ?
<PoKrAk> dnsy widziałem chrootowane
<PoKrAk> i sadze ze chrootowac mozna wsio
<Wizard> można
<Wizard> jest to nawet dobry pomysł
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: mi chodzi o skype, sprawdze jak bardzo mozna aplikacje ograniczyc nie wrzucajac jej do virtuala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie mozna
<BlessJah> meh
<jacekowski> BlessJah: vserver potrafi
<jacekowski> vserver to taki mocniejszy chroot
<BlessJah> chodzi o to ze skype laczy sie z roznymi dziwnymi adresami, jak trzeba to potrafi nawet przejs przez port 80
<jacekowski> ew. mozna aplikacje z innym uid/gid odpalac
<jacekowski> ew. po nazwie binarki iptables potrafi filtrowac
<jacekowski> albo po uid
<jacekowski> i wtedy lapiesz sama aplikacje
<BlessJah> hm...
<jacekowski> ale po co
<BlessJah> skoro po nazwie binarki
<BlessJah> jacekowski: teraz dla zabawy
<BlessJah> ale potem sie moze przydac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ilo bitowy klucz do ssl ma zimbra?
<BlessJah> w sensie nasza, opera znowu wywalila ze za krótki i przestarzałe metody
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> nic w logach
<BlessJah> to był chyba 128 bitowy AES
<BlessJah> kiedy wyskoczyło ostrzezenie ze za krotki klucz lub przestarzala metoda
<jacekowski> a klucz ma 2048 bitow
<jacekowski> to negocjacja jakos u ciebie
<jacekowski> jaki ci wychodzi podpis
<BlessJah> no wiec wlasnie teraz tez sprawdzam
<BlessJah> TLS v1.0 256 bit AES (1024 bit DHE_RSA/SHA)
<jacekowski> tzn. fingerprinta pokaz
<jacekowski> 67 29 06 28 44 D4 AF 17 95 E4 EA 28 FE 71 E4 0E 64 FA B4 36 F6 99 D4 2D CA F8 C4 A6 36 79 6E E9
<jacekowski> sha 256
<jacekowski> i sha1 58 13 92 AA 18 1F E9 39 F4 03 D5 FC 9A 0D 10 5B 0D 97 12 06
<BlessJah> 67 29 06 28 44 D4 AF 17 95 E4 EA 28 FE 71 E4 0E 64 FA B4 36 F6 99 D4 2D CA F8 C4 A6 36 79 6E E9
<BlessJah> sha256
<jacekowski> to masz dobry klucz
<jacekowski> to cos ci negocjuje slabe szyfrowanie
<BlessJah> a są tam jakieś inne klucze które mogłem wynegocjowac?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> klucz jest jeden
<jacekowski> mozesz rozne potem szyfry wynegocjowac
<jacekowski> ale to juz sprawa pomiedzy toba a apache
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<BlessJah> hum... no to nie rozumiem
<jacekowski> to masz dobry szyfr
<jacekowski> 256 bit aes
<BlessJah> raz negocjuje mi tak
<BlessJah>  a raz tak?
<jacekowski> no chyba
<BlessJah> no nic, jak sie znowu pojawi ostrzezenie to dokladnie sprawdze
<BlessJah> i moze zapytam helpdesk opery
<jacekowski> SSLProtocol all -SSLv2
<jacekowski> nie powinno nic slabego negocjowac
<jacekowski> SSLInsecureRenegotiation off
<BlessJah> negocjuję z zimbrą czy apaczem?
<jacekowski> oboma
<jacekowski> tzn. w sumie z apachem
<jacekowski> apache gada z zimbra
<jacekowski> mozesz sprobowac https://jacekowski.org:9443/
<jacekowski> tam zimbra siedzi
<BlessJah> dobra, niewazne, jak to sie powtorzy to spisze fingerprinty, spisze szyfrowanie, sprawdze co i jak
<jacekowski> bo ze mna bys nie wynegocjowal niczego slabego
<jacekowski> wiec dziwne takie
<jacekowski> moze jakies transparent proxy twoj isp ma
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> ale to by było dziwne
<BlessJah> już prędzej MITM, ale fingerprinta mam przecież poprawnego
<BlessJah> wtedy też nie chodzilo o fingerprinta a o szyfrowanie
<czopekmocy> Sklepy elektroniczne schodzą na psy.
<czopekmocy> Byłem w kilku - 0 netbooków bez systemu. Same windows.
<suitch> czopekmocy: o co chodzi z twoim nickiem :/
<czopekmocy> switch: co masz na myśli?
<suitch> bylo kiedys w ogole cos takiego jak netbook bez systemu
<czopekmocy> Tak!
<suitch> byly co najwyzej z ubuntu
<czopekmocy> bez!
<suitch> i gdzie sa
<czopekmocy> x-kom.pl
<czopekmocy> acer niedawno wyszedł. Bez systemu.
<czopekmocy> acer ao522
<czopekmocy> czekaj, nam tu gdzieś link
<czopekmocy> http://www.x-kom.pl/p/64491-netbook-10-acer-ao522-c-50-2048-320-czarny.html
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: bo kto kupuje laptopa bez systemu?
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: wiesz ze bez systemu bylby drozszy?
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: czemu tak jest?
<jacekowski> bo jak kupujesz z systemem to kupa firm placi zeby dolozyc ich oprogramowanie jako preinstalowane
<jacekowski> jak myslisz dlaczego dostajesz antywirusa, odtwarzacz do dvd i wszystko inne tak od razu zainstalowane
<jacekowski> i to pokrywa koszt systemu i jeszcze troche
<czopekmocy> Nie wiem, nigdy nie miałem, więc pytam.
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> sprzet z systemem jest tanszy
<czopekmocy> Ale żeby chociaż win xp, nie 7...
<czopekmocy> chyba tylko jednego z xp mam na liście.
<czopekmocy> Po podróży po sklepach.
<jacekowski> mozesz downgrade zrobic z 7
<czopekmocy> Jak to działa?
<jacekowski> po prostu instalujesz xp
<czopekmocy> ściągniętego?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> albo z cd albo skadkolwiek
<czopekmocy> a cd key?
<jacekowski> jakikolwiek
<jacekowski> i potem microsoft przez telefon przy aktywacji ci moze podac innego
<jacekowski> ale przewaznie maja to gleboko i aktywuja z tym co masz
<czopekmocy> a co z 7? muszę po prostu mieć?
<qermit> czopekmocy: nie lubisz windowsa 7?
<czopekmocy> qermit: nie to, że nie lubię. Po prostu lepiej się w xp czuję.
<czopekmocy> jeśli chodzi o windows.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ale chyba tylko jeśli ma wersję box.
<TheNumb> Downgrade jest opcją.
<jacekowski> nie
<TheNumb> Nie?
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: google windows 7 downgrade rights
<TheNumb> Tak mi się wydawało :<
<jacekowski> poczytaj to
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Understanding Downgrade Rights: <http://oem.microsoft.com/script/contentpage.aspx?pageid=552836>
<TheNumb> `g windows vista downgrade rights
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Royalty OEM Reference Sheet - Windows Vista Downgrade Rights: <http://tinyurl.com/3xxdsw>
<TheNumb> :<
<czopekmocy> Windows vista i 7 to dla mnie systemy baroku.
<czopekmocy> Przerost formy nad treścią.
<czopekmocy> hm, tylko oem 7 może downgrade?
<czopekmocy> eee, tam. Lypa. I, tak na netbook u zainstaluje linux.
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: nie
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: kazdy moze downgrade
<jacekowski> TheNumb: a vista to nie 7
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: napisali, że z professional do professional.
<czopekmocy> a ja mam home.
<jacekowski> a to jestes w dupie
<czopekmocy> nick zobowiązuje.
<czopekmocy> dobra, ja lecę. Dzięki za informacje.
<TheNumb> Ale cisz :<
<TheNumb> a
<spass> czopki grasują
<TheNumb> czester:
<TheNumb> czester: brzdęk, brzdęk, brzdęk...
<scx> Dzien dobry
<BlessJah> TheNumb: pobrzękujesz złowieszczo kajdanami, czy pieniądze liczysz/
<scx> Chcialbym sie dowiedziec czy GNOME 3 posiada tryb klasyczny (Classic) oprocz GNOME shell.
<scx> Czy ponizsza wypowiedz jest prawdziwa: "w gnome 3 oprocz gnome shell jest tryb classic, ktory tylko nieznacznie rozni sie od gnome 2"
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie, czester brzdęka na gitarze i się chwalił tym na blohu ;p
<TheNumb> blogu*
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> "A to ja w kuchni. Przypaliłem jajecznicę."
<BlessJah> "A tutaj gram na gitarze."
<TheNumb> scx: pewnie, że ma ten tryb.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie, nawet filmik wrzucił <:
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie wiem czym sie podniecac
<TheNumb> scx: różni się tym, że jest do dupy :P
<TheNumb> Był ktoś wczoraj na projekcie "P.I.W.O"?
<TheNumb> scx: to się nazywa fallback mode
 * TheNumb tęskni za linuksem :(
<suitch> blogasek
<BlessJah> bloglasek
<TheNumb> lobglasek
<BlessJah> TheNumb: co to za wynalazek?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jeszcze do tego nie doszedłem.
<BlessJah> erm...
<BlessJah> wpisalem w google
<BlessJah> Jestem Oliwia mam 11 lat.
<TheNumb> LOl :D
<BlessJah> Niebęde pisała o czym będzie mój blog, sami dowiecie się o czym będzie...:):):)
<suitch> bardzo slusznie
<BlessJah> oleczka100.bloog.pl jak ktoś chce czytać dalej
<suitch> a co my pedofile
 * TheNumb detaches
<BlessJah> ale oliwia się na SEO nadaje skoro trafila na pierwszą pozycję w wynikach google
<BlessJah> suitch: ja sie ten, skontaktuje
<BlessJah> zeby spytac jak wypozycjonowala tak swoj blog ofc
<suitch> na blogasek?
<suitch> ja mam pierwsze blogasek.pl
<BlessJah> suitch: bloglasek
<BlessJah> suitch: dodałem jedno 'l' dla smaczku
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> wpis ze ma 11 lat jest z pazdziernika 2007
<BlessJah> czyli teraz ma... poczekajcie...
<BlessJah> dwa, trzy...
<suitch> wiecej ma niz trzy
<BlessJah> jest starsza w każdym razie
<BlessJah> suitch: nie wiem jak ona to zrobila, bo dwa wpisy sa na blogu, jeden ze ma na imie oliwia i ma 11 lat
<BlessJah> i ze szuka kolezanek i kolegow
<BlessJah> a drugi z z hilary duff
<BlessJah> eee... Licznik odwiedzin:  22
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> czyli sie samo wypozycjonowało
<BlessJah> ale i tak nikt nie wbija
<suitch> BlessJah: ale masz problemy
<BlessJah> suitch: jak czlowiek musi posprzatac
<BlessJah> to i blog 11 latki sie wydaje ciekawy
<BlessJah> suitch: ty oczywiscie sie nigdy nie nudzisz
<suitch> nie
<scx> TheNumb: dlaczego niby jest "do dupy"?
<scx> TheNumb: jest gorszy od GNOME 3 Shell czy GNOME 2?
<BlessJah> scx: subiektywna opinia ma to do siebie ze jste subiektywna
<scx> BlessJah: jesli ktos w taki sposob sie wypowiada to chyba ma ku temu powody
<scx> w szczegolnosci powinienbyc w stanie podac odpowiednie argumenty przemawiajace za jego zdaniem
<BlessJah> ano
<BlessJah> nikt nie ruszy na czolgi z okrzykiem "moja prawda jest najmojsza"
<avatar_project> witam
<avatar_project> czy oficjalny torrent ubuntu 11.04 jest sprawny ?
<avatar_project> pobiera mi tylko 56 kB/s a wysyla 3 kB/s ..
<avatar_project> lacze wyglada tak http://www.speedtest.net/result/1290908484.png
<Psotnick> nie wiecie może czy jest coś graficznego w czym można skonfigurować wiele monitorów?
<Psotnick> (openbox)
<avatar_project> poddaje sie
<Psotnick> avatar_project: jak masz takie łącze to zassaj z http
<avatar_project> ale w ogole torrent nie dziala
 * PoKrAk revita
 * PoKrAk wlasnie skonczyl sie pozbywac ubuntowego klona
<PoKrAk> i zaistalowale sobie zamiast bodhi debiana
<PoKrAk> teraz zostal mi jeden jedyny serwer z ubuntu
<Mhrok> zainstaluj gentoo
<PoKrAk> olac zadnych wynalazkow
<Psotnick> pomoże mi ktoś z dualscreenem?(xrandr)
<Mhrok> A co z nim jest?
<Psotnick> nie działa ;D
<PoKrAk> qna zle polskich znakow nie mam :/ pozniej naprawie
<Psotnick> znaczy działa, ale jak zrobię --right-of to mam czarny ekran i kursor
<nemek> PoKrAk, skąd ta zmiana z ubuntu na debiana?
<natanielcz> siemka
<PoKrAk> zadnia zmiana
<natanielcz> kto to widzi niech wejdzie w linka
<natanielcz> http://mobiles.adsonplace.com/
<natanielcz> i kliknie reklame
<natanielcz> test taki
<PoKrAk> jedo gowianie dzialal i stwierdzilem ze czas na powrot do korzeni
<natanielcz> serwerół
<natanielcz> serwerów*
<natanielcz> PoKra
<natanielcz> PoKrAk: a co sie dzieje?
<PoKrAk> nie klikam tak od se na obce linki
<PoKrAk> nic sie nie dzieje rozkoszuje sie kolejna udanie zastapiona instalacja ubuntu na debiana
<PoKrAk> jeszzce mi jeden serwer zostal na ubu
<Psotnick> może mi ktoś pomóc z xrandr?
<natanielcz> PoKrAk: mam ci wysłać screeny z linków czy co? :P
<PoKrAk> narazie musze skonfigorowac kompa
<PoKrAk> i dograc iceweasela 4
<natanielcz> jaki zasięg ma twój serwer?
<PoKrAk> tzn jak zasieg
<PoKrAk> serwer na caly swiat moze byc
<czopekmocy> Cholera, nie zapisuje mi logow ekg.
<czopekmocy> ekg2*
<Kwpolska> czopekmocy: trza skonfigurowac
<Kwpolska> czopekmocy: /load logs
<czopekmocy> Aaa. Ok, dzieki.
<Kwpolska>  /plugin +logs
<czopekmocy> Ale zaladowany jest.
<czopekmocy> Tylko zmienilem miejsce zapisu.
<czopekmocy> w config-logs
<czopekmocy> Aaah, musialem w ekg wpisac "reload", zeby mi pliki konfiguracyjne ponownie wczytalo.
<Psotnick> mam problem z openboxem. Chodzi o to, że gdy chcę skonfigurować przez xrandr drugi monitor to mam czarny ekran i kursor
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś co z tym zrobić?
<PoKrAk> ±±±±êêêêê¿¿¿¿¿
<PoKrAk> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> :/
<winter> PoKrAk: :-/
<PoKrAk> setxkbmap -layout pl nie pomog³o
<PoKrAk> jeszcze raz irca odpale i obacze
<winter> to tylko mapa klawiszy
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: huh?
<winter> locale ustaw
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: wuteef-osiem potrzebujesz?
<PoKrAk> ano
<PoKrAk> moment z/w
<winter> dzisiaj nowy odcinek sp
<PoKrAk> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> mam LANGUAGE=pl_PL
<winter> locale
<winter> wpisz
<PoKrAk> nie powinno byc z utf`em ??
<winter> i pokaż na wkleju
<PoKrAk> http://wklej.org/id/527576/
<winter> pl_PL.utf8
<winter> powinno być
<PoKrAk> tez mi sie tak wdawa³o
<winter> PoKrAk: a co to za system?
<PoKrAk> squeeze
<winter> to źle przy instalacji wybrałeś?
<winter> hm jak to sie robiło w debianie
<winter> możesz dodać export do /etc/profile
<winter> export LANG="pl_PL.utf8"
<winter> export LC_COLLATE="C"
<winter> ja mam tak
<winter> i śmiga
 * Kwpolska ma wszedzie w locale en_US.UTF-8
<winter> i słusznie
<winter> ja też
<winter> dobra
<winter> idę pograć
<PoKrAk> dpoisac ma koncu w profiles mowisz ??
<winter> no, chyba, żer jest bardziej elegancki sposób
<winter> o którym nie wiem
<PoKrAk> a rc.local ?
<winter> no i w /etc/locale.gen musisz mieć prawidłowo
<winter> jak chcesz, jak zadziała to czemu nie
<winter> ja zawsze do /etc/profile dodawałem
<PoKrAk> oki jutro sprawdze nara
<buber> siem
<Dreadlish> elo
<gjm> Bry
<Filar> Bry
<BlessJah> Quintasan_: mrugasz
<BlessJah> by servces?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: /msg nickserv ghost
<BlessJah> sam siebie ghostuje?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: znam ghosta
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ta
<maniakss> witam
<Trojanin2> czesc
<Trojanin2> probuje kogos uwlonic od windowsa xp na rzecz eeebuntu
<Trojanin2> zrobilem dysklive usb
<Trojanin2> i guzik, bo przy wlaczaniu od razu laduje sie winda
<Trojanin2> wciskajac esc,jak w manualu, nic sie nie dzieje
<gjm> Trojanin2: twoja płya obsługuje bootowanie z usb?
<BlessJah> mam pytanie
<BlessJah> kto wymyslil wynalazek jak liveUSB
<Trojanin2> nie wiem
<Trojanin2> BlessJah: nie ma cd, netbook
<BlessJah> i w czym to liveusb jest gorsze od zwyklego zainstalowania systemu na penie
<BlessJah> z grubem
<BlessJah> jeszcze nigdy nie stawialem tych liveUSB, ale isntalowalem system na penie
<BlessJah> system na liveUSB to to samo co liveCD? zero instalacji/upgrade etc???
<Trojanin2> system na penie tez mam
<Trojanin2> tak
<Trojanin2> ale chodzi o to, ze bootowania nie moge zmienic
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to za wynalazek ten liveusb
<Trojanin2> dziala jak liveCD
<Trojanin2> na moim pececie bezproblemowo dzialalo
<Trojanin2> http://wklej.org/id/527698/
<Trojanin2> to jest w boot.ini
<Trojanin2> nie wiem, co jeszcze można
<gjm> Trojanin2: pytałem czy twoja płyta główna obsłubuje bootowanie z usb?
<Trojanin2> gjm: nie wiem
<gjm> Trojanin2: to sprawdź
<gjm> bo jeśli nie obsługuje to nie zabootuje
<gjm> proste
<Trojanin2> szukam, ale nie moge znaleźć
<Trojanin2> dawno windy nie uzywałem;p
<gjm> a w BIOS'ie ustawiłeś kolejność bootowania?
<Trojanin2> w tym rzecz, ze nie mam dostepu do biosu
<Trojanin2> od razu po wcisnieciu power pojawiasie ladowanie windowsa
<BlessJah> nie masz POSTa?
<Trojanin2> wlasnie ze nie
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> netbok?
<Trojanin2> no
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nie przeskoczysz
<Trojanin2> czyli nic z tego nie bedzie?
<BlessJah> musisz pokombinować
<Trojanin2> z czym?
<Diabelko> Omygy, temu nubowi Trojaninowi znów coś nie działa.
<Trojanin2> o, hej Diabelko
<BlessJah> Diabelko: kolejny znajomy z klasy?
<BlessJah> ilu was tam jest?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: jaki kolejny i jakiej klasy?
<Diabelko> Trojanin jest tak jak Ty - z IRCa.
<Mhrok> Jak zmierzyć aktualny transfer obciążający dysk? (w konsoli)
<Kwpolska> Mhrok: nie da sie
<Mhrok> ... :/
<Enlik> W sensie ile MB/s leci?
<Enlik> Takie coś nawet conky umie, więc się da - chyba że chodzi o co innego
<crusty> zna ktoś tutaj js'a?
<Enlik> JS-a ;s nie
<crusty> :s
<TheNumb> o/
<Wizard> cześć, nooby
<Stirlitz> witaj książę
<Wizard> o
<Wizard> to mi się podoba
<TheNumb> Wizard: pierdol się <:
<TheNumb> Wizard: how about now?
<Wizard> proszę pani! on brzydko powiedział
<TheNumb> :<
<lisu> re
<foreste> czesc
<TheNumb> foreste: \o
 * lisu zapodał gwiezdne wojny
<foreste> jak uszunac konto na skype ?
<foreste> zeby spamu nie dostawac od microsoftu
<foreste> na email
<Stirlitz> skynet mu sie nie podoba :>
<Stirlitz> dziwny jakiś
<foreste> nie podoba microsoft :P
<foreste> a ms ma skype :P
<foreste> od wczoraj
<Stirlitz> http://img.imgur.com/yvtdc.png
<czester> Siema
<Stirlitz> i wujkowi się nudzi
<Stirlitz> cześć
<Quintasan> o bogowie, ale burżuazja tu na UDS
<winter> http://ompldr.org/vOG5udw <- lol
<Stirlitz> no widać, naet porządnych łacz nie mają
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: mrugałem bo trzebabyło kogoś zbanować a laptop mi się rozładował i nie maiłem jak się zalogować na Core :<
<czester> Hehehe
<czester> MS kupił skype. Ciekawe po co:D
<Quintasan> MONOPOLISTA!!1!1!!1SHIFTONE
<Stirlitz> http://img.imgur.com/yvtdc.png
<Stirlitz> :P
<Mhrok> Dobry
<Mhrok> http://www.wykop.pl/link/736971/rowery-warszawska-masa-krytyczna-27-maja-2011/
<Mhrok> Kliknij "wykop" kto chce ;)
<Stirlitz> za daleko :>
<czester> Stirlitz: Widziałem ;-P
<czester> Podejrzewam, że MS go zjebie ;-)
<czester> Kwestia czasu ;-)
<winter> i ni będzie skype na linuksa
<Stirlitz> przecież to juz straty chyba przynosiło
<czester> System robią relatywnie przyzwoity... Ale reszta...
<czester> Stirlitz: No i to w miliardach dolarów chyba ;-)
<winter> 8,5 miliarda dolarów za coś co przynosi straty to sporo
<Stirlitz> oj pare rzeczy robia dobrych
<czester> Nie no
<czester> winter: Technologia jest spoko
<czester> Plus duży potencjał użytkowników
<winter> może mili lepszych programistó niż specy od marketingu
<czester> Kwestia tego co zrobią z tym dobrodziejstwem.
<winter> mieli*
<winter> speców
<winter> kurna
<czester> Stirlitz: Ja wiem, że robią.
<czester> Stirlitz: Ale wiele rzeczy im nie wychodziło ;-)
<winter> czester: http://brosome.com/the-g-point-mouse-will-be-a-hit-in-your-office/?utm_source=wahoha.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wahoha coś dla ciebie
<czester> Microsoft np. jest teraz strasznie do tyłu z urządzeniami mobilnymi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4chyzmm> (at brosome.com)
<czester> winter: Ja mam do dyspozycji prawdziwą.
<winter> :-))
<winter> j/k
<czester> Wczoraj byłem na czadowym koncercie.
<winter> jakim?
<winter> :-))
<Stirlitz> a już wieki nie byłem na jakimś super a teraz jeszcze DT bez portnoya
<Tyczek> Cześć Poznań.
<winter> DT?
<czester> Dream Theater
<Stirlitz> hańba! ja ro sław!
<winter> ooo
<czester> Stirlitz: Znasz Crippled Black Phoenix?
<winter> no DT są super
<Stirlitz> no co ty, nawet wymówić nie umiem ;)
<czester> Stirlitz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38_O0xJwQ1Y
<Stirlitz> to jakies downtempo z przewagą downów?
 * Tyczek is playing: God Is An Astronaut [2005 All Is Violent, All Is Bright #02] All Is Violent, All Is Bright [00:11/04:14] (845kbps) (25.61MB) (FLAC) 
<czester> Stirlitz: Nie przesadzaj i posłuchaj.
<Tyczek> A ja czekam na sprzęt. :]
<czester> Tyczek: Ty też.
<Mhrok> Tyczek: Gud mjuzik!
<Tyczek> Ok.
<Stirlitz> no czekam az sie rozwinie ;)
<czester> Stirlitz: 2:50
 * winter był niecierpliwy i przesunął
<Tyczek> Mhrok: Wiadomo. :P
<czester> Na żywo brzmiało o niebo lepiej
<Stirlitz> riffy zywcem z flojdów
<czester> :-)
<czester> Najlepszy był basista
<czester> Ryj miał trochę jak Jagger
<czester> A na koszulce napis: Who the fuck is MICK JAGGER
<czester> :D
<Stirlitz> hyhy
<Tyczek> :D
<qermit> o/
<Tyczek> \o
<Stirlitz> nie no, słabizna, nażywo wiadomo jest inaczej
<czester> hehehe
<czester> Na żywo grali ostrzej
<czester> Stirlitz: Może to bardziej?;-)
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI6OupafUgY
<Stirlitz> czester, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSU6enDehrI
<czester> Stirlitz: No fajne, fajne ;-)
<Stirlitz> ale do konca posłuchaj
<czester> No ostro gra ;-)
<czester> Mogliby pośpiewać ;-P
<Stirlitz> spiewaja cos tam chyba na plycie ale nie zauważyłem ;)
<czester> Ja lubię te piosenki, które już znam.
<winter> czester: fajna kapelka
<czester> winter: No ;-)
<Tyczek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odc8iD9292U Tu za bardzo nie słychać, ale na taki koncert bym się wybrał.
<winter> czester: jest sc2 na maca
<czester> winter: Jest.
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, ale żeby na okrągło :>?
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Co? :P
<Stirlitz> czasami trza pierdolnięcia
<winter> czester: kupiłem ostatnio
<czester> Stirlitz: Justice?;-P
<Tyczek> No. Ale ja to bym mógł nawet przy tym siedzieć. ;D
<Tyczek> Chociaż faktycznie, jeśli przesłuchać płytę po płycie, to jest ciężko. ;P Vangelisa nie przetrawiłem. :D
<Stirlitz> hah Vangelis
<czester> winter: I co z tym SC2?
<winter> nic. kupiłem i gram. i szukam graczy na przyszłość na B.N
<czester> Eeeee
<czester> Mnie to przestało bawić.
<Stirlitz> ale ich za to słucham z płyty na płytę i mnie sie nie nudzą, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pengye5_Y1s
<winter> ok.
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: A to przesyłałeś, jest czad. ;D
<czester> Dave jest spoko
<Misiur> Czy istnieje możliwość przynajmniej częściowej dekompilacji binarki? Bo sobie stuxneta chcę pooglądać
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, zapomnieliśmy o hicie, czester  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: A racja! :D
 * Tyczek is playing: Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros [2009 Up From Below #06] Home [00:03/05:06] (842kbps) (30.73MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> \o/
<czester> Stirlitz: Trujillo ;-P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztk1V4utYdA
<Stirlitz> ooo hooome....
<Tyczek> Let me go hooooome.
<Stirlitz> czester, oh maj presziassss
<czester> Przecież fajnie zagrał...
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Widziałeś home w tym wykonaniu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb9jY8yAxgs&feature=related
<Stirlitz> żona mi puszcza :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmMkCpSjqPo
<Stirlitz> wiec nie wiem czy jestem godzien :>
<Tyczek> To lepiej nie. ;)
<Ciaho_> znacie jakiś odtwarzacz obsługujący gapless playback z biblioteką jak foobar i clementine?
<Stirlitz> Tyczek,
<Tyczek> tak?
<Stirlitz> w góre patrz, to do ciebie
<Tyczek> Uuuu. Na linuksa to jo nie wim. :(
<winter> 1st
<firemark> hm
<firemark> chyba załączę sobie aktulizacje portage
<firemark> i pójdę spać
<winter> o/
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/news45855.html
<foreste> lol
<winter> foreste: fajna sprawa
<winter> ale trochę nieporęczne
<winter> nieergonomiczne
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/news45858.html
<foreste> micro pc
<foreste> w pendeive :>
<winter> na armie
<winter> to nie pc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-12
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> : /j #fedora
<szymon_g> ... :~|
<foreste> re
<foreste> jakim sposobem  naprawic chmod w home/uxytkownik
<foreste> zeby wszytkie pliki niemaly wykonywalnego
<lisu> powitać
<PoKrAk> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> qna ciagle brak
<PoKrAk> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> no
<PoKrAk> qna kodowanie programu bylo do d
<PoKrAk> ąąąąąęęęęęńńńńńń
<nemek> Dobry
<PoKrAk> no wreszcie coś się dzieje
<nemek> zaszalałem :)
<PoKrAk> ąąśśśćććńńńęęę
<PoKrAk> widać ok ?
<nemek> tak
<PoKrAk> ok to teraz trza ogarnąć xorga jeszcze
<PoKrAk> i mam komplet
<TheNumb> o/
 * TheNumb testuje Fedorę 15
 * fi9o to robil na etapie alpha
 * TheNumb dalej twierdzi, że gnome shell to zuo.
<bialy663> przynajmniej lepsze zuo niz unity
<TheNumb> bialy663: już wolę unity ;]
<bialy663> ja przeciwnie
<nemek> TheNumb, jakieś argumenty za?
<nemek> bialy663, jakieś argumenty przeciw?
<nemek> ostatnio toczą sie spory o to unity a tak naprawdę to nikt nie podaje konkretów
<PoKrAk> unity za napewno zajebiscie dla touchscreenów
<PoKrAk> dla desktopów zwykłych wlaśnie to jest na nie
<jacekowski> kupilem sobie starcrafta
<bialy663> jest niewygodny, jak testowałem to się crashował, po co na dekstopach jeszcze bardziej powiększać obszar roboczy?
<nemek> dla mnie dużym minusem jest tendencja do ograniczania możliwości konfiguracyjnych, ostatnio nawet trzeba sobie doinstalować samemu program żeby zmienić coś na górnym pasku
<bialy663> dostosowywanie do siebie też jest ograniczone
<nemek> bialy663, ale teoretycznie po przyzwyczajeniu się masz łatwiejszy dostęp do programów, jest wyszukiwarka
<bialy663> gnome do mi pasował
<nemek> minus to wieksze zużycie zasobów
<PoKrAk> wieksze jest przeogromne
<PoKrAk> dlatego juz nie mam ubuntu
<lastchance> sieciowca szukam, ktos moze blysnac ?
<PoKrAk> ile płacą ?
<lastchance> chodzi o odczytanie polaczen na sekunde TPS pasmo SSL
<lastchance> PoKrAk: a ile bys chcial dostac ? na ile sie wyceniasz ?
 * Enlik przerażony odstępami przed znakiem `?'
<PoKrAk> to naisz cos wiecej
<PoKrAk> hello Enlik
<Enlik> :)
 * Enlik afk idzie
<lastchance> PoKrAk: zle mnie zrozumiales ja nie szukam pracownika tylko pytam
<lastchance> a co do pensji uzalenione to jest od kraju, przedsiebiorstwa, doswiadczenia (projektow), certow i stanowiska
<lastchance> wiec rozstrzal jest ogromny
<lastchance> jesli jzu w tym temacie jestesmy
<manishe> siemka
<manishe> wiecie jak zresetowac make, zeby kompilowalo wszystko od nowa? bo w tej chwili kompiluje tylko to, co sie zmienilo. a ja potrzebuje wszystko przemielic od poczatku
<PoKrAk> make clean
<manishe> dzieki
<grappas> kiedy ranne wstają zorze
<grappas> mam windowsa w monitorze
<grappas> dokończ
<grappas> :D
<Dreadlish> elo
<konraddo> hi
<konraddo> czy to prawda ze najnowsze ubuntu ma jakieś GUI do instalowania windowsowych sterowników windowsowymi instalatorami?
<konraddo> słysząłem coś takiego, a ni cholery nie mogłem dawniej ruszyc broadcoma 4131 na swoim netbooku, a chętnie bym tam poużywał Linuksa.
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> nie da sie windowsowych sterownikow uzywac pod linuxem
<jacekowski> chyba ze to sterowniki do karty sieciowej
<jacekowski> ale wtedy tez nie wszystkie zadzialaja
<konraddo> no o to mi właśnie chodzi
<konraddo> o sieciówki
<konraddo> wiem o ndsiswrapperze, tylko że słysząłem że GUI jakieś do niego dorobili, i chciałem zweryfikować ta informację
<jacekowski> nie trzeba w ogole ndiswrappera
<jacekowski> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<jacekowski> to powinno z ta karta dzialajc
<konraddo> a, ten tutorial... męczyłem się wg niego, prosiłem nawet znajomych bardziej doświadczonych, ale nie udało nam się tego odpalić :C ale nic, będę jeszcze próbował, jak postawię ub
<konraddo> ubuntu*
<jacekowski> kup inna karte
<TheNumb> Najlepiej coś z intela.
<TheNumb> Ralink
<jacekowski> ralink nie jest z intela
<konraddo> słyszałem własnie że intela dobrze wspierane są, tylko, że wewnętrzne karty bezproblemowo się wymienia w netbookach?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: to była kolejna propozycja
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> konraddo: tylko sie upewnij jaka masz
<jacekowski> konraddo: czy mini pci czy minipciexpress
<jacekowski> konraddo: i czy n czy bez n
<jacekowski> konraddo: jak bez n to musisz kupic bez n
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 802.11 n?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> bo to wymaga 3 anten
<BlessJah> to anteny nie są w karcie tylko w netbooku?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> w ekranie przewaznie
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> skoro tak mówisz
<konraddo> dzięki za info
<BlessJah> jacekowski: opór półprzewodników rośnie czy maleje z wzrostem temperatury?
<tar-gz> zalezy od półprzewodnika
<BlessJah> dioda
<TheNumb> Bawił się ktoś sheevaplug / guruplug czy podobnym sprzętem?
<TheNumb> Szukam opinii.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: maleje
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dlatego thermal runaway jest problemem
<BlessJah> nie wnikam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo przeciazysz tranzystor tylko na chwile i zaczyna przez niego plynac wiekszy prac
<jacekowski> prad
<jacekowski> bo opor spadl
<jacekowski> i sie grzeje bardziej
<BlessJah> nom
<jacekowski> spada opornosc jeszcze bardziej
<BlessJah> lawinowo
<jacekowski> i jeszcze wiekszy prad
<jacekowski> a potem masz wybuchniety igbt
<jacekowski> z sila malego granatu
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> hm...
<jacekowski> mosfety maja ta zalete ze robia dokladnie na odwrot
<BlessJah> dla mnie bomba
<jacekowski> chociaz z innego powodu
<BlessJah> ale odłamków niewiele
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> ale jako zapalnik/straszak?
<jacekowski> bo przez mosfeta wiekszy prad powoduje wiekszy spadek napiecia
<jacekowski> i mosfety
<jacekowski> ogolnie wszystkie fety maja tendencje do wyrownywania pradu wtedy
<jacekowski> ale zwykle bipolarne albo igbt i inne maja tendencje do wyuchania
<jacekowski> wybuchania*
<BlessJah> nie wnikam, przedkladam informatyke nad elektronike
<BlessJah> to chyba nie dla mnie
<jacekowski> trzeba znac elektronike
<jacekowski> bo to podstawy
<BlessJah> no ofc
<BlessJah> ale nie wiem czym sie mosfet rozni od igbt
<BlessJah> wiem ze igbt wybucha jak mały granat
<jacekowski> to tez sa podstawy
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulated-gate_bipolar_transistor
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET
<jacekowski> tzn. mosfet tez moze wybuchnac ale jak masz dobrze zaprojektowany uklad to nie wybuchnie
<jacekowski> igbt nawet w dobrze zaprojektowanym ukladzie od czasu do czasu wybuchnie
<BlessJah> od czasu do czasu
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> 30A? 900V?
<BlessJah> idź pan, panie
<BlessJah> jak mam niby to wybuchnąć?
<jacekowski> gdzie 30A 900V?
<jacekowski> ten co mi tu ostatnie wybuchl to byl 200A 2kV
<jacekowski> jak wybuchl przy 400V to obudowa urzadzenia jest wgieta
<BlessJah> ja mówię o najmniejszych wartościach jakie na wiki podali
<BlessJah> 400V a planowany 2kV i wybuchł?
<BlessJah> nie wnikam
<jacekowski> urzadzenie zle zrobione w tutaj akurat
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ktoś został ranny?
<jacekowski> i jeden sie zalaczal jak drugi jeszcze nie byl wylaczony
<jacekowski> i przez chwile plynelo znacznie wiecej niz teo 200A
<jacekowski> i tak chwile wytrzymal
<jacekowski> a potem wybuchl
<jacekowski> a to energia z sieci + wielkich kondensatorow poszla
<jacekowski> ale jak jedziesz pociagiem gdzies za granica
<jacekowski> to wlasnie IGBT sie uzywa do sterowania silnikow
<jacekowski> bo w polsce to akurat oporowo jest robione
<jacekowski> bo silniki sa na prad staly
<jacekowski> ale taki stosik igbt jest sobie w pociagach
<jacekowski> i kontroluje kilka ich kontroluje silniki o lacznej mocy rzedu 12MW
<BlessJah> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/05/gps-gallery/?pid=89&viewall=true
<BlessJah> masz, poczytaj
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> urzadzenie
<BlessJah> 10-20 lat
<jacekowski> no
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<winter> o/
<winter> nowy odcinek sp :->
<gjm> Bry
<BlessJah> erm
<BlessJah> jest jakakolwiek alternatywa dla skype?
<BlessJah> jeszcze grzebię w ustawnieniach ekigi, ale echo test wypadł co najmniej blado
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> skype jest najlepsze
<jacekowski> google talk ew. daje rade
<BlessJah> protokol maja wlasny?
<BlessJah> ale googtalka pbsluze tylko gtalkiem?
<PawelK> Witam
<PawelK> Czy jest szansa na pomoc z Ubuntu?
<PawelK> Mam zainstalowane na laptopie obok windows. Chodzi mi o taki myk
<PawelK> bym z poziomu ubuntu nie widzial dyskow z Windows
<PawelK> by nie bylo ich widac w menu "Miejsca"
<gjm> wyłącz automatyczne montowanie
<BlessJah> ekiga obsysa na całej długości
<Wizard> gjm: a jak to zrobić, żeby np. pendrivy dalej się montowały?
<Wizard> albo inaczej, ja mam odwrotny problem
<Wizard> mam zainstalowanego macosa i chciałbym, żeby partycje były widoczne w menu miejsca
<Wizard> PawelK: jak coś znajdziesz, to daj znać ;)
<Wizard> chwilowo dodałem te partycje do fstab i do zakładek gtk, ale to półśrodek
<PawelK> ja w fstab nie mam ich, ale w menu sie pojawiaja.... ogolnie pierwszy raz mam doczynienia z ubuntu, wczesniej troszke na opensuse siedzialem
<Wizard> kurcze, nie wiem co za demon odpowiada za to montowanie
<BlessJah> Wizard: co za typ partycji?
<Wizard> w sumie warto by się dowiedzieć
<Wizard> hfsplus
<BlessJah> eee... to ja wrócę do zabawy z voip'em
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: google talk to jingle
<Wizard> PawelK: obstawiałbym, że udev może wystawiać jakieś zdarzenie w dbusie i coś je odbiera
<TheNumb> Wizard: zainteresuj się gvfs
<TheNumb> Wizard: a hfs+ udało mi się zamontować tylko ro.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> cia.vc nie działa :(
<TheNumb> Lol :D
<TheNumb> W debianie dalej jest gnome 2.32 :D
<TheNumb> W Wheezy :3
 * TheNumb instaluje debianka
<TheNumb> 2.30*
<PoKrAk> przynajmniej niespodzianek nie ma
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: będę musiał pewnie bawić się w dodawanie ppa z ubuntu i tak.
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: a nie lepiej z exprimentala dawać?
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: a może.
<PoKrAk> wez na debian.org sprawdz paczki z experimental
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: z experimentala nie pasuje mi xorg i drivery nvidii.
<TheNumb> Tak to bym postawił.
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: jak ostatnio weeziego netinstala zapodawałem xsy mi nie startowały
<PoKrAk> wiec lepiej stable zainstalowac skonfigurowac
<PoKrAk> i dopiero dawac wyzsze wersje
<TheNumb> No to postawię skłiza i upgrade do wheezy.
<PoKrAk> i wtedy xsy sobie wstrzymaj a reszte dawaj wyzej
<PoKrAk> lepiej do sida
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: a jak wstrzymać jakiś pakiet? :P
<TheNumb> Bo w to jeszcze się nigdy nie bawiłem...
<PoKrAk> nie opamietam w apcie w manualu oblookaj
<PoKrAk> http://tech.barszcz.info/2009/06/22/blokowanie-aktualizacji-lub-instalacji-pakietu-w-debianie/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6f8pax6> (at tech.barszcz.info)
<PoKrAk> pierwszy lepszy wynik
<TheNumb> Taa, już poszukałem.
<PoKrAk> ja musze to porobic z e17
<PoKrAk> bo przy byle dist-upgrejcie mi chce g wywalać
<Admc> testował ktoś menadżer logowania LightDM?
<PoKrAk> nie
<Admc> bo w 11.10 ma zastąpić GDm
<PoKrAk> wole entrance
<PoKrAk> nieograniczone mozliwości :D
<TheNumb> Lol, e17 działa nawet na OSX :D
<Nerihsa> meow
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> ale psuja ubuntu :>
<foreste> nastepnej wersji niebedzie gdm
<foreste> tylko lightdm
<TheNumb> foreste: nowy gdm i tak jest do dupy
<Nerihsa> jak i stary i wszystkie inne
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: windows 4 evah, rajt?
<ntat> Jak dla mnie, to w ogóle tego gdm`a mogłoby nie być. Niepotrzebnie zabiera czas przy starcie systemu. Startx wystarczy:)
<TheNumb> Phi, po co komu Xy (:
<gjm> Phi, po co komu OS (:
<TheNumb> gjm: lepiej telepatycznie pisać w internetach, co?
<gjm> pewnie, tylko jak koło telewizora siedzę to lagi mam
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvpcxfErvLQ
<AaaA> po co komu X:)
<ntat> http://www.nokian8.me/2010/09/20/worlds-smallest-stop-motion-animation-by-nokia-n8/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3enbttp> (at www.nokian8.me)
<ntat> Hah, wczesniej nie grałem, bo 3D kulało na mojej karcie ale teraz udało mi się odpalić gl-117 - fajna gierka:)
<Dreadlish> re
<Kwpolska> 16:58 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-pl (You are banned)
<Kwpolska> WTH?  Nie mozna po prostu /mode +r?
<Kwpolska> ah.
<agilobable> witam
<TheNumb> agilobable: yoł zią
<agilobable> sa jakies programy zeby zrobic vertical screen danego okna?
<TheNumb> Tak to się teraz pisze? :|
<agilobable> nie wiem ;/
<agilobable> nie znacie nic? :>
<agilobable> dobra mam
<agilobable> http://maketecheasier.com/gscrot-a-powerful-screen-capture-tool-for-linux/2008/11/14/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6c5tzu2> (at maketecheasier.com)
<agilobable> gscrot
<agilobable> dzięki ;)
<ntat> agilobable, GScrot to nie to samo c Shutter?
<agilobable> tak, gscrot to stara nazwa
<agilobable> ale nie działa w debianie opcja scrolling screenshot -.-''
<ntat> Wie ktoś, jak pozbyć się tego monitu w gnome odblokowanie bazy kluczy konta, które się pojawia zaraz po starcie systemu, gdy mam podłączoną antenkę wifi na usb?:)
<ntat> Za każdym razem muszę podawać hasło, nie można tego hasła jakoś zapisać?
<Kwpolska> ntat: bylo nie ustawiac hasla
<ntat> Kwpolska, gdzie? Na moje konto? Bo to o to hasło pyta:)
<Kwpolska> ntat: nie.
<lisu> re
<Kwpolska> ntat: jak pierwszy raz cos chcialo do bazy kluczy to prosilo o haslo. ty dales.
<ntat> Żadnego innego nie ustawiałem
<ntat> no chyba, że do wifi
<ntat> Teraz nieraz pyta o to trzy krotnie;)
<ntat> Nie rozumiem tego
<Kwpolska> *facepalm*
 * Kwpolska idzie
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: jak pytało się jakie chcesz mieć hasło do keychaina
<TheNumb> fail
<TheNumb> ntat: ^
<TheNumb> ntat: wtedy nie ustawiasz żadnego hasła i gitara.
<Galahad> debry wszytkim
<ntat> TheNumb, nie przypominam sobie takiego monitu o hasło do keychain`a. Wydaje mi się, że hasło to zostało automatycznie ustawione na standardowe hasło do konta.
<ntat> Można się tego hasła jakoś pozbyć?
<lisu> kurde, gośc dobry jest http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1Um04NotQc&feature=player_embedded
<TheNumb> lisu: fejk
<TheNumb> Grinskrin :3
<lisu> z początku też tak myślałem, ale głowy nie dam
<winter> może ma podzielną uwagę
<winter> i wszystko słyszał za plecami
<lisu> TheNumb: piłka leciala z prędkością, 5%, 10% prędkości dźwięku, więc na 100% słyszał wcześniej, a refleks... ciężko ocenić.
<lisu> TheNumb: 10% przesadzam, za szybko, ale 5% całkiem realne
<TheNumb> lisu: taka piłka ma prędkość koło 150 Km/h
<ntat> 5% to wychodzi ok 61 km/h
<lisu> TheNumb: ale ta była lekko odbita, nie mniej jednak swój pęd miała, ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze jednak mógł ją usłyszeć, a że akurat tam rękę wystawił... kurde... nie wiem, może po prosu chciał ochronić prezenterkę?
<lisu> nie wnikam, czy to faje czy nie, ale ten klip na jutubie ciekawie się ogląda
<lisu> fake*
 * lisu poszedł browara wychylić pod hacjendą
<ntat> lisu=joule
<ntat> :]
<lisu> ntat: explain.
<ntat> " lisu poszedł browara wychylić pod hacjendą"
<ntat> ;]
<TheNumb> ntat: co ma do tego dżul?
<lisu> ntat: właśnie.
<ntat> żul
<lisu> u fkng kidding me. Właśnie się okazało, ze browara ni ma, ktoś mi podwędził... "cza sie wybrać na sklep".
<lisu> spokojności zycze.
<TheNumb> lisu: mi też weź coś dobrego.
<Galahad> BROWAR FUJ
<TheNumb> Galahad: lepiej pić wiśniówkę, co nie?
<TheNumb> <:
<Galahad> lepiej nie pić alkoholu
<TheNumb> Galahad: a pijesz mleko?
<Galahad> tak
<manio> Galahad: wstań i wyjdź
<Galahad> czy tylko ja chce żyć 200 lat ?
<TheNumb> Galahad: lepiej nie pić mleka, ssaki nie piją mleka kiedy są już dorosłe.
<Galahad> ssaki gatunku człoweik piją
<manio> a nie powinny
<Galahad> hmm ten nasz chłopak co kopnoł prezenterke tvn to też chciał ją uchronić od lecącej cegły ;F
<Matan[M]> bry
<Galahad> Matan[M], witaj
<Galahad> witaj wielki M
<Matan[M]> need backup
<Matan[M]> urwalo mi internet z orange
<Matan[M]> Karta dziala, wlasnie z niej neta biore na telefon
<DarkWolf448> Witam wszystkich :)
<Dreadlish> nom
<Matan[M]> Ale jak podlacze pod maszyne z ubu to network menager co prawda znajduje ja ale jak sie chce podlaczyc to wariuje, sie kreci sie kreci i wali 100%CPU
<Matan[M]> Co ciekawe skoczylem do sasiada coby u niego to sprawdzic i taki sam efekt
<Matan[M]> Ba, jego net warjuje tak samo spod modemu a normalnie sim net ciagnie
<Dreadlish> normalne zachowanie nma
<Matan[M]> Sprawdzalem juz na live i instalacji na 5 wersjach ubu, od 10.04 zaczynajac
<Matan[M]> A jeszcze 2-3 dni temu net dzialal normalnie
<Galahad> ciekawe hmm
<Galahad> Matan[M], to mozę za duza panika poczekaj 2 dni przejdzie mu :D
<Matan[M]> no Q2 za dwa dni to po ptokach bedzie z robota
<Matan[M]> jakby to z tego samego modemu bylo
<Galahad> Matan[M], jeśli nie robiłeś update w miedzy czasie to raczej nie wina softu hmmm
<Matan[M]> Ale ja mam option icon 225 a sasiad huawei E1752C
<Matan[M]> Ani roszada kart nie zadzaialala ani zmiana distra
<DarkWolf448> Roszada xD
<Galahad> jeśli chodzi o neta to po 50% winy rozdziela się pomiędzy dostawcą a softem
<Matan[M]> jak sie ma ubogie slownictwo to i roszada jest smiesznym slowem...
<Matan[M]> Wlasnie sie zastanawiam czy nie opierdzielic orangutana i sie nie zapytac czy cyrkow nie robia z pobliskim przekaznikiem
<Galahad> pamiętam jak zanosiłem ruter wifi do serwisu bo mi zrywał nagminne po jakimś czasie wszystko się ustabilizowało samo okazało się że dostawca zawalał sprawę
<Galahad> teraz w sieciach 3g panuje ostra rywalizacja o klienta przez playa co wprowadził oszukańczą usługę play 4g nie spełniającą wymogów tego standardu ... teraz inni szukają na siłę wszelkimi sposobami obejścia problemu zwiększenia transferu może właśnie jesteś ofiarą tych zabiegów...hmmm
<Galahad> ps jaka jest fajna cicha klawiatura ? chciałem sobie coś kupić cichego :)
<Dreadlish> "cicha"
<Dreadlish> *facepalm*
<Matan[M]> nie wytrzymam opierd....nicze orangutana
<Galahad> Dreadlish, i fajna do pisania też ! ;)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> mogłem ci dać taką do czytania
<Dreadlish> literek naniej
<Galahad> czytania literek ?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nie umiesz czytać literek na klawiaturze?
<Galahad> Dreadlish, uczę się bez wzrokowo pisać
<Dreadlish> hy
<Galahad> ostratnio dałem się nabrać promocji kupiłem za 20zł klaw taką fajną czarną i całkiem ok z płaskimi przyciskami i dodatkowym zestawem przycisków funkcyjnych niestety okazała się nie funkcjonalna bo blokują się jej shifty i enter i backspace czyli średnie klawisze :(
<Dreadlish> bo sami nie umieją :D
<Dreadlish> kur
<Dreadlish> nie to
<Dreadlish> hy
<Dreadlish> miało być hy
<Dreadlish> ale nie wyszło
<Dreadlish> i sie wciskła strzałka w góre przy enteru
<Galahad> Dreadlish, nie rozumiem cie :(
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> to nvm
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja też :D
<TheNumb> Galahad: to nie jest problem, kwestia praktyki.
<TheNumb> Galahad: Gorzej jak kupisz nową klawiaturę ^^
<Galahad> to jest nowa
<TheNumb> Galahad: a to przesrane :D
<Galahad> :(
<TheNumb> Galahad: ja ostatnio kupiłem nową mychę i też musiałem się przyzwyczaić.
<TheNumb> Rok męczyłem się ze spieprzoną rolką aż w końcu pomyslałem, ze mogę kupić nowego gryzonia.
<Galahad> ja też ale załuje bo słabe wsparcie dla Linuxa ma
<TheNumb> Galahad: jak to?
<Galahad> ale za to ładnie wygląda
<Galahad> TheNumb, chodzi o to że są jakieś programiki do niej pozwalające dostrajać sobie parametry
<Galahad> i one są na winde
<Galahad> :(
<TheNumb> Galahad: model? :P
<Galahad> niestety wygląda na solidną i nie rozleci się długo wiec jestem na nią skazany :(
<Galahad> g7-630 a4 tech
<TheNumb> Galahad: ja mam jakiegoś a4techa oscar x747 blue fire.
<TheNumb> Galahad: jakie tam były dodatkowe opcje?
<Galahad> ^^
<Galahad> emm nie pamiętam dokladnie pudełko wywaliłem ale zdaje się że ustawianie rozdzielczości
<TheNumb> Bo ja niby dostałem pytkę z driverami ale nawet jej nie wrzuciłem do napędu.
<TheNumb> Galahad: nie masz przycisku na myszy?
<Galahad> nie mam
<TheNumb> Ano nie masz.
<Galahad> nie no ok jest jak jest nie wiem jaka jest domyślna ale działa przuzwoicie i jest różnica pomiędzy tą a starą
<Galahad> nie rozumiem czemu nie ma w standardzie pełnej palety barw tylko zwykle czarna i biała hmm
<Galahad> kolor trafia się żadko
<jacekowski> a ja mam logitecha
<jacekowski> logitech performance MX
<jacekowski> z darkfield
<jacekowski> co jezdzi nawet po szkle
<Galahad> to mysz ?
<Nerihsa> :3
<Galahad> "Cały świat może być podkładką pod mysz" :D
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> ta mysz po kazdym jednym gownie jezdzi idealnie stabilnie i precyzyjnie
<AaaA> po g to sie pobrudzi
<Galahad> to fajna jest
<Galahad> Na pirackim oprogramowaniu firmy straciły w USA 9,5 mld dolarów, w Chinach 7,8 mld, a w Rosji z 2,8 mld - informuje AFP uwielbiam takie teksty :D
<Galahad> ok spadam zarabiać na 2 zmianę cześć wszystkim miłego wieczoru ^^
<Galahad> pa paaa
<winter> ale burza
<Dreadlish> gdzie?
<winter> tu
<onedeep69> czesc
<TheNumb> winter: o, już ode mnie przyszła :D
<lisu> o/
<Matan[M]> pomoc techniczna orange ssie pauuy...
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> całe o(g)ran(icz)ge ssie pałe
<jarek> czesc
<czopekmocy> Witaj.
<jarek> czy to dobry pomysl aby ustawic to samo haslo dla uzytkownika root oraz dla zaszyfrowanego dysku?
<TheNumb> jarek: zastanów się.
<jarek> w tym tutorialu pisza http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2010/05/27/disk-encryption-on-fedora-13/
<jarek> "This passphrase should not match, or be the same as, any user account password."
<czopekmocy> Jarek: coś zrobił Admc?!
<TheNumb> jarek: względy bezpieczeństwa.
<jarek> TheNumb: wydaje mi sie, ze to swietny pomysl
<TheNumb> jarek: rób co chcesz, gówno mnie obchodzą Twoje dane.
<TheNumb> jarek: najlepiej wygeneruj sobie hasło na kilkanaście znaków.
<czopekmocy> Jarek, tu mówią, że nie powinno być podobne ani takie samo, ale co ja tam wiem...
<BlessJah> TheNumb: paranoik, i tak nikt nie bedzie mu sie wlamywal
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ale moje hasla miewaja do 20 znakow
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie wiem po cholerę ludziom szyfrowane dyski...
<TheNumb> Chyba, że firma wymaga.
<BlessJah> jak idzie do akademika
<jarek> TheNumb: przeciez jak dajesz komputer do serwisu to kazdy moze ci w nim grzebac
<BlessJah> zdarzaja sie naloty
<TheNumb> jarek: robię czystkę.
<BlessJah> albo komputer do serwisu
<jarek> TheNumb: robisz co?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: komputer juz moze nie dzialac, poza tym dane mozna odzyskac o ile ich bezpiecznie nie skasujesz
<TheNumb> jarek: gutmann
<BlessJah> TheNumb: poza tym mozesz nie chciec ich tracic
<TheNumb> BlessJah: mam backupy
<BlessJah> ja tez
<BlessJah> i co z tego?
<TheNumb> rsync co jakiś czas ;]
<jarek> co ma szyfrowanie do backupow?
<lisu> BlessJah: nie ma czegoś takiego jak "bezpieczne kasowanie". Z tego co wiem, tylko degauserem można skasować dane.
<lisu> BlessJah: ... na "logiczne kasowanie" nikt ci nie da gwarancji.
<jarek> TheNumb: a co w przypadku kradziezy laptopa?
<lisu> BlessJah: ale po degauserze nici z dyskju.
<TheNumb> jarek: u mnie nie ma takiej możliwości (:
<TheNumb> BlessJah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQYPCPB1g3o
<TheNumb> lisu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQYPCPB1g3o
<TheNumb> lisu: to lepsze.
<BlessJah> lisu: mozesz je skasowac, wystarczy je skutecznie nadpisac
<BlessJah> lisu: dd, zaszufrowac jakies smieci truecryptem, te bezpieczne kasowania od SATA
<lisu> BlessJah: ale żadna firma nie da ci gwarancji na "nadpisanie".
<lisu> poprawka: zadna szanująca się firma *
<BlessJah> tzn?
<lisu> TheNumb: to też jest wyjście.
<TheNumb> Niedawno znalazłem na ulicy jakiegoś pendrive i z ciekawości odpaliłem "Recuvę" pod windowsem.
<TheNumb> Jakieś podania były :D
<lisu> toż to jakby wpadło w inne ręce, można by wykorzystać do napisania innych podań... a z tego juz krok do kryminału x)
<TheNumb> lisu: przynajmniej mam pendrive do testowania linuksów na liveusb :D
<BlessJah> Slackware 13.37
<foreste> rebul :>
<BlessJah> hehe
<TheNumb> lisu: no i jeszcze były jakieś zdjęcia dzieciarni.
<foreste> jestem spowrotem :P
<lisu> TheNumb: no to to juz pod paragraf jak nic
<TheNumb> lisu: no no :P
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQB9YkxBv8Q
<TheNumb> Dobry kanał :D
<lisu> kanał to jest tutaj
<foreste> jak naprawic chmody w home?
<TheNumb> lisu: tutaj to jest ściekowy ;p
<foreste> bo wszystkie pliki mam zaznaczone wykonywanie
<foreste> nawet graficzne -.-
<TheNumb> foreste: jak tego dokonałeś? :D
<lisu> TheNumb: coś pokrewnego: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko
<TheNumb> lisu: taaaa
<TheNumb> Od dawna nie oglądałem ^^
<foreste> chmod -R 777 /home/foreste
<TheNumb> foreste: po co to zrobiłeś gupku?
<BlessJah> foreste: recznie musisz
<foreste> bo nieczytalo mi home na sabayonie
<BlessJah> foreste: na poczatek 700 albo 755 na home
<BlessJah> a potem wnetrze 600 albo 644
<BlessJah> jak wolisz
<czopekmocy> TheNumb, bo gupi :P
<BlessJah> katalogom musiz dawac -x
<lisu> lol
<BlessJah> nie wiem czemu, nigdy nie doszedlem co to znaczy ze katalog jest executowalny
<lisu> BlessJah: koniecznie
<BlessJah> lisu: czemu
<lisu> a jak mozna to czemu nie
<foreste> ale yak wrucilwm na deba
<foreste> tak
<Fureya_> Witam
<GanJahMan> witaj Fureya_
<foreste> jak zrobic zeby chmod wszystkie pliki pozmienial ?
<Fureya_> Udało sie IRC odpalić, pierwsze sukcesy ;p
<Fureya_> chmod "uprawnienie" * ?
<czopekmocy> Fureya_ gratuluję.
<czopekmocy> Tak.
<GanJahMan> czry mary
<GanJahMan> czary*
<Fureya_> Trochę poczytałem w poradnikach, ale byłbym wdzięczny jak ktoś znajdzie chwilę pomóc mi z moim problemem, mianowicie fureya.no-ip.org
<Fureya_> Niby strona jest
<Fureya_> ale jakaś rozlazła
<Fureya_> Zgaduje, że coś w konfigu apache2 skopałem
<lisu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9V-goCaua0&feature=related
<lisu> Fureya_: brak ci css, czy mi sie wydaje?
<Fureya_> i grafik tak wygląda
<Fureya_> na localhoscie wyglada ok
<Fureya_> linki tez podobno nie dzialaja
<Fureya_> nie mam jak sprwadzić bo jak łącze z locala to albo wywala mi ze all ok albo mnie wrzuca na konfiguracje liveboxa
<Fureya_> ;p
<bastetmilo> Fureya_: bo scieżke do css masz na localhost
<BlessJah> no tak jakby nie ma css
<lisu> Fureya_: THINK!
<Fureya_> nie wiedziałem, że to się ustawia ;D
<BlessJah> opera ma u mnie minusa
<BlessJah> z wlaczonym dragonfly jak probowalem podejrzec kod widzialem smieci JS od dragonfly
 * lisu nie lubi javy na stronach
 * GanJahMan nie lubi javy w ogóle
<BlessJah> lisu: opera dragonfly
<BlessJah> narzedzie dla webdeveloperów
<TheNumb> java =! javascript
<BlessJah> pozwala na różne zabawy z kodem etc
<Fureya_> wiem , że moje pytania są żałosne ale będę was dalej męczyć. W adres url WP wrzucić ip lokalne czy fureya.no-ip.org? ;p
<BlessJah> Fureya_: czy masz stałe IP czy zmienne?
<Fureya_> mam neo
<Fureya_> więc zmienne
<BlessJah> zmienne
<bastetmilo> Fureya_: fureya.no-ip.org
<Fureya_> ok thx
<BlessJah> a do css etc lepiej sie odwołuj przez drzewo katalogów
<Fureya_> tzn?
<Fureya_> ja wg tutoriali online jade
<Fureya_> a to moja pierwsza w sumie stronka "do edukacji"
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wyjasnij mu
<Fureya_> hmmm
<Fureya_> jak próbuje zapisac zmiany w WP to mnie wywala 404 File Not Found
<Fureya_> ;p
<BlessJah> nie lepiej zacząć od shella czy czegoś takiego?
<lisu> Fureya_: imho: do testów stronkek... postaw sobie serwerek, na localhoście, testuj, testu.... 10 x testuj, później możesz wrzucić dopiero na neta.
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZDngpTmpzQ
<TheNumb> yeahbane
<TheNumb> cały samochód :D
<TheNumb> Siekawe czy był w nim silnik...
<TheNumb> E, chyba nie
<Fureya_> lisu tylko patent polega na tym, że mam 2 komp w domu który mój telefon wyprzedza technologicznie. I właśnie chciałbym na nim serwerek postawić
<Fureya_> taki zewnętrzny
<Fureya_> i walczę z tym jak donkichot
<lisu> Fureya_: czytałeś na ten temat jakieś manuale? jak nie to polecam, jak tak, to polecam przeczytać ze zrozumieniem.
<Fureya_> Większość poradników typu jak postawić serwer zaczyna się na wklepaniu komend instalacyjnych ;/ Chyba trzeba będzie coś makulaturowego zarzucić
<Fureya_> Chyba, że lisu polecisz coś dobrego
<BlessJah> Fureya_: apt-get install apache php5 mysql mysql-client
<Fureya_> heh to juz mam all
<lisu> BlessJah: poprawka: apache2
<Fureya_> tylko ze u mnie wygląda ślicznie a na zewnątrz ciągle krzaki
<BlessJah> lisu: nie wiem, uzywam lighttpd
<Fureya_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-apache-php5-mysql/
<Fureya_> wg tego pojechalem
<Fureya_> tylko poprzestałem na /var/www/
<bastetmilo> Fureya_: no przecież ci działa ten wp już :)
<Fureya_> Z grafiką itp ? :P
<Fureya_> Bo ja qrcze nie widzę xD
<lisu> Fureya_: która tam wersja ubuntu (?) była?  jeśli będziesz robił na tej samej wersji co w poradniku, to wszystko powinno być ok.
<Fureya_> mi sie ciagle config liveboxa wrzuca
<Fureya_> robiłem na 11.04 bodaj
<Fureya_> najnowsza
<bastetmilo> Fureya_: tak, z grafiką, z wpisami i komentarzem
<Fureya_> aha
<Fureya_> bestet dzięki ;)
<Fureya_> Teraz musze wymyślić jak lokalnie przeglądać
<lisu> Fureya_: tam pisali o 10.04 z tego co kliknąłem (nie czytałem! tylko rzuciłem okkiem), więc od tamtej pory wyszło co nieco juz.
<Fureya_> w sumie jak szperałem po innych forach to koemndy instalacyjne tak na prawde się nie zmieniły
<Fureya_> nazwy bibliotek być może
<Fureya_> Pytanie z ciekawości, używacie GNOME albo KDE ?
<Fureya_> Nie wiem czemu ale u mnie tak muli ze masakra
<lisu> Fureya_: komendy sie nie zmieniły, ale ustawienia w konfigach bardzo prawdopodobne
<Wizard> cześć
<Fureya_> konfigi przeglądam przez dokumentacje na stronkach i faktycznie sporo zmian
<lisu> Wizard: powitać
<Fureya_> Witaj Wizard
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> widzę, że żyjecie :)
<Fureya_> Jakoś
<lisu> Wizard: bakterie podobno też żyją
<Fureya_> Ale co to za życie jak cie domestosem szczują
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ja tam o swoje bakterie dbam
<lisu> Fureya_: mam cos lepszego na bakterie, pali rure, ze domestos sie chowa
<Wizard> kwas solny?
<Fureya_> lisu towar z importu? ;p
<Fureya_> Pewnie cukier z chin
<lisu> Fureya_: a skąd, "swojskie"
<czopekmocy> bieber?
<czopekmocy> na nim nawet bakterie żyć nie chcą.
<Fureya_> "Wyciąg z F*" czy jak to sie tam nazywało ?
<lisu> justin? tfu, a skąd, od tgo to na odległość
<czopekmocy> super timor! :D
<Wizard> :D
<Fureya_> podobno bib ostatnio rzygał na koncercie
<Fureya_> ciekawe za ile jego rzygi kupią fanki na ebay
<Wizard> nie znam człowieka
<lisu> Fureya_: a kogo to obchodzi
<Fureya_> lisu zawsze można wystawić nieautoryzowane podróbki xD
<lisu> Fureya_: juz po 22, wiec powiem: nie pierdol.
<czopekmocy> fureya_, tu ludzie słuchają muzyki, nie biebera, więc sorry, idź na #bieber
<Fureya_> #bieber to nie dla mnie #COMA wole
<soee> jak najłatwiej sprawdzić czy serwer bazy danych działa (na innym serwerze)?
 * lisu słucha Trough The Fire And Flames - Dragonforce
<Wizard> zalogować się na niego?
<Wizard> soee: co to za baza?
<czopekmocy> fureya_: Nile! \m/
<lisu> soee: zapodaj dane logowania, to ci powiem x)
<soee> Wizard: mysql, teraz jestem akurat na windowsie i probuje przez mysql administratora ale nie idzie :/ error 2005
<Wizard> sprawdzałeś co to znaczy?
<czopekmocy> lisu: jaki to gatunek?
<soee> Wizard: Could not resolve hostname db2678.1und1.de
<soee> a ponoc jest prawidlowy oO
<lisu> czopekmocy: a ch* wie, metal, power metal, jebi mnie to, fajny kawałek, wiec slucham.
<czopekmocy> lisu: preferujesz rock i mocniej?
<lisu> czopekmocy: nic nie preferuję, po prostu jak mi sie spodoba kawałek to go slucham czesciej. ogolnie to rock.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: a znasz coś fajnego? :P
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: Nile, Bloodbath, Korpiklaani (zajebisty folk)
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: Korpiklaani znam :D
<czopekmocy> Nile brutal, Bloodbath nawet nie wiem.
<czopekmocy> Thenumb, zajebiste, nie?
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: fchui :D
<czopekmocy> TheNumb, lubię Cię :D
<czopekmocy> Znasz inny fany folk?
<Wizard> hmm, taki a la korpiklaani?
<Wizard> może Finntroll? chociaz to już mocniejsze trochę
<czopekmocy> TheNumb, a znasz "The Project Hate MCMXCIX"?
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: nie.
<TheNumb> Zaraz obczaję na groovesharku
<czopekmocy> Fajne. A Fintroll słyszałem.
<czopekmocy> TheNumb, mnie się bardzo podoba.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: a coś z symfonicznego?
<Wizard> to może AleStorm? :>
<Wizard> o piratach
<czopekmocy> Epica, Grailknights, As I Lay Dying, Frontside.
<czopekmocy> hmmm, nie wiem...
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: no, epica :D
<czopekmocy> Nie zwracam uwagi na gatunek :)
<TheNumb> Within temptation
<czopekmocy> Słyszałem
<czopekmocy> Kamelot
 * lisu prawie spi
<lisu> zmykam nara
<czopekmocy> Pa, lisu.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: a Frontside mi nie podchodzi, nie lubię polskich zespołów jeśli mają teksty po polsku...
<czopekmocy> TheNumb, jak mnie WT :)
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: jadę w październiku na koncert kurwa \m/
<TheNumb> ups...
<TheNumb> :3
<czopekmocy> ?
<TheNumb> Rzuciłem mięchem.
<TheNumb> Jeszcze niedawno za to kopali.
<czopekmocy> schab.
<Wizard> TheNumb: koncert czego?
<Wizard> korpi?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie no, WT.
<czopekmocy> biebera :p
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: a Nightwish?
<Wizard> a co to?
<Wizard> aaa, within temptation
<czopekmocy> Lubię, ale z Tarją.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: no, z Tarją było lepsze ;/
<czopekmocy> Ta nowa mnie tak nie ciągnie.
<czopekmocy> Mam piosenkę z jej solowej kariery
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: a Evanescence?
<czopekmocy> Eyes of Child, podoba mi się.
<czopekmocy> Hmnm, obojętne.
<czopekmocy> Lordi!
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: Thirty Seconds to Mars?
<czopekmocy> nie słucham
<Wizard> zagrajcie coś Vadera
<TheNumb> Wizard: Tool? <:
<czopekmocy> nawet lubię.
<czopekmocy> Wizard, growl  :3
<czopekmocy> ćwiczę trochę.
<TheNumb> :D
<czopekmocy> jak mnie najdzie.
<TheNumb> A z innej ligi, Aural Planet?
<czopekmocy> nie słyszałem :3
<czopekmocy> Lubisz basy?
<TheNumb> czester: Aural Planet to coś pomiędzy trancem a goa trance. Ogólnie taka mieszanka.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: no jasne.
<czopekmocy> Excision - Subsonic. Podoba mi się. Dubstep.
<czopekmocy> I BONKERS! <3
<czopekmocy> Jest bonkers jest pierdolnięcie.
<czopekmocy> aż ściany lecą w gruz :D
<czopekmocy> (Hitler w poszukiwaniu electro)
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: w tym Subsonic jak dla mnie za długi i denny wstęp. Potem już się rozkręca.
<czopekmocy> TheNumb, właśnie mówię o rozkręceniu.
<czopekmocy> Fajna linia basu.
<czopekmocy> Dość ciekawa.
<czopekmocy> Chcesz połączenie chóru gregoriańskiego z dance?
<czopekmocy> tzw "Monumental Dance"
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: no dawaj
<czopekmocy> E Nomine.
<czopekmocy> Świetny projekt muzyczny.
<TheNumb> Niemiecki
<TheNumb> Język nienawiści
<czopekmocy> Tak. Tam jest czasem niemiecki, czasem angielski, czasem łacina.
<czopekmocy> Ale fajne.
<czopekmocy> wg mnie.
<czopekmocy> Patrz, ninja.
<czopekmocy> Wlazł i wylazł.
<TheNumb> Gdzie? :D
<TheNumb> ^^
<czopekmocy> Na pal go.
<TheNumb> :D
<czopekmocy> Czekaj, zobaczę co mam na telefonie
<czopekmocy> Amon Amarth
<czopekmocy> Morrior
<Dreadlish> gdzie bonkers?
<czopekmocy> (masochrist - niezły kawałek )
<Dreadlish> gdzie jest phierdholnięcie?
<czopekmocy> Dreadlish, nba imprezie u hitlera :D
<czopekmocy> Sepultura
<czopekmocy> Anthrax
<czopekmocy> Manowar ^^
<Wizard> Nanowar
<czopekmocy> Vader, Behemoth, Sweet Noise
<TheNumb> Wizard: już kiedyś pisałeś :P
<Wizard> ej, Nanowar jest wporzp
<czopekmocy> Drowning Pool
<czopekmocy> O!
<czopekmocy> Wiem co zobacz!
<czopekmocy> Zespół już od 8 lat nie gra.
<czopekmocy> Coal Chamber
<czopekmocy> (np Sway i Loco ich autorstwa)
<Admc> witam
<Admc> Czy ktoś zna komendę do mencodera którą można połączyć dwa filmy w jeden?
<m477> czy bedzie jakas roznica jak kupie kabel dvi-dvi albo vga-vga + przejsciowka dvi-vga zeby podlaczyc monitor?
<Admc> filmy są w tym samym kodeku, formacie i rozdzielczości
<czopekmocy> Admc - swoim wejściem popsułeś muzyczny nastrój :<
<ntat> Admc, http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=688&q=%2Bmencoder+%2Bmerge&oq=%2Bmencoder+%2Bmerge&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1023l8122l0l17l17l1l7l2l0l206l1315l2.6.1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c6395ec570004bc4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6d8v> (at www.google.pl)
<ntat> :]
<Wizard> ja to bym je catem złączył ;P
<czopekmocy> Znikam. Cya.
<m477> panowie?
<Nerihsa> ty?
<Wizard> m477: po mojemu żadna różnica
<m477> a jakis argument na poparcie tezy? :>
<Admc> poradziłem sobie w mniej prosowski sposób
<Admc> użyłem GUI!
<Admc> O.o
<Admc> obraz połączyło, dźwięk nie
<ntat> Admc, to użyj Pitivi lub Kenlive, te programy są bardziej intuicyjne
<Admc> ja użyłem avidemuxa
<Admc> ale teraz próbuję z przekodowaniem dźwięku
<Admc> może to coś da
<Admc> a jak nie to zadowolę się CD1/CD2
<m477> ktory kabel jest bardziej elastyczny i cieńszy, vga czy dvi ?
<jacekowski> vga
<m477> bo ma mniej pinow?
<jacekowski> tzn. gowniany kabel vga
<jacekowski> bo dobry kabel vga bedzie gruby i sztywny
<jacekowski> m477: to tez
<jacekowski> bo do vga trzeba tylko r,g,b,signal ground, hsync,vsync
<jacekowski> wszystko z odpowiednio dobrana impedancja
<m477> hsync,vsync jest do transmisji do TV ?
<m477> jaka impedancja ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> hsync i vsync jest po to zeby monitor wiedzial gdzie sie obraz zaczyna
<jacekowski> no impedancja
<m477> no wiem co to impedancja ale co to ma wspolnego z przesylaniem sygnalu
<jacekowski> odbicia
<m477> aha linia dluga
<jacekowski> jak nie masz spasowanej impedancji
<m477> ale to zalezne od dlugosci kabla jest
<jacekowski> nie
<nemek> útf
<m477> jak nie ;p
<jacekowski> impedancja falowa
<nemek> ´utf
<m477> no wiem ze musi byc na koncu w stanie ustalonym
<m477> zeby nie odbijal sygnal
<jacekowski> impedancja musi pasowac i tyle
<jacekowski> ew. mozesz miec symetryzatory
<m477> ale to mowimy o parametrze kabla teraz
<jacekowski> i wtyczek
<jacekowski> ale nie wazne
<m477> ale sam przeciez tego nie dobiore
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> do producent robi
<m477> jest chyba jakis standard
<jacekowski> ty kupujesz kabel
<m477> no wlasnie, wiec o co sie martwic?
<m477> chyba ze przy przelotce trzeba na to zwrocic uwage
<jacekowski> chodzi tylko o to ze to analogowy sygnal i jakiekolwiek znieksztalcenia widac
<jacekowski> przy dvi sygnal masz cyfrowy
<jacekowski> i albo dziala albo nie
<m477> ale na grafice mam wyjscie vga a w monitorze dvi
<m477> wiec w ogolnym rozachunku sygnal bedzie jakiej jakosci?
<m477> bo rozumiem ze przelotka to przetwornik zwykly
<m477> zamieniajacy analoga na cyfre
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> czesc kart wykrywa takie cos i po prostu zaczyna wypuszczac sygnal cyfrowy
<m477> za pomoca vga sygnal cyfrowy?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> ciekawe
<jacekowski> niezgodne ze standardem
<jacekowski> dlatego wymaga tej przelotki
<m477> da sie to jakos sprawdzic
<m477> czy moja tak zrobi?
<jacekowski> ta, jak bylo dostarczone z karta to zrobi
<jacekowski> jak nie to nie
<jacekowski> to przewaznie robia w druga strone
<jacekowski> z dvi na vga
<m477> ale co bylo dostarczone
<jacekowski> przelotka
<m477> to jest lapto
<m477> laptop*
<jacekowski> to raczej nie ma dvi
<m477> no mam tylko vga wyjscie
<jacekowski> no to masz tylko vga
<jacekowski> nie ma hdmi moze?
<m477> nie
<m477> a co?
<jacekowski> a to nic
<m477> w monitorze tez nie mam hdmi
<jacekowski> hdmi to dvi tylko z dodanym dzwiekiem
<m477> aha
<m477> czyli nie wielka strata
<Ciaho> a przez dvi nie mogą czasem analogowe dane lecieć?
<m477> jak nie ma glosnikow w nim
<jacekowski> Ciaho: nie przez najpopularniejsze dvi-d
<foreste> http://www.wykop.pl/link/737749/mozesz-nauczyc-kota-palic/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-13
<scx> Dobbry wieczor
<office> Katarzyna Barczyńska lubi użytkownika Twoje ubranie ładnie wyglądałoby na podłodze w moim pokoju i inne strony (26)
<office> 42 minut(y) temu
<office> japierdole
<office> eh..
<m477> co to znaczy 'I, for one, welcome our new computer overlords' ?
<m477> wtf http://bit.ly/mm0uxb
<foreste> m477:  ubuntu ma takie uroki ;p
<m477> wlaczylem pdf'a ktory mi 600mg ramu pozarl nna wstepie
<m477> i proca tak zamulil
<office> haha
<m477> ?
<office> w mg to sie inne srodki 'mierzy"
<m477> MB :)
<m477> witam tu oncki :)
 * czopekmocy 
<TheNumb> \o
<nemek> Dobry
<TheNumb> nemek: jeszcze zobaczymy czy dobry
<nemek> TheNumb, masz racje, u mnie na południu sie pogoda na weekend psuje, jak to ma w zwyczaju. cały tydzień słońce, sobota i niedziela bedzie lać...
<TheNumb> :<
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> jo
<Wizard> nie ma to jak dobrze zacząć dzień
<Wizard> wstałem zerwany budzikiem
<Wizard> czarny kot przebiegł mi drogę ze 4 razy
<Wizard> i jest piątek, 13
<m477> o/
<BlessJah> Wizard: pozdrowienia dla maturzystów (dzisiaj bodaj geografia)
<Wizard> BlessJah: gówno mnie to obchodzi ;)
<BlessJah> nie chcialbys pisac matury w piatek 13?
<nemek> plus jest taki że jest piątek :)
<nemek> a poza tym zabobony sie nie sprawdzają
<spass> nemek: piąteczek
<nemek> jeszcze tylko 5.30h i weekend
<spass> nie krakaj bo zegarki staną
<Wizard> BlessJah: co za różnica
<Wizard> btw, nie chciałbym pisać matury w ogóle
<Wizard> raz pisałem i starczy
<nemek> Ja w sumie dwa razy :) normalną, a drugi po 3 latach od normalnej zachciało mi sie mieć jeszcze matmę rozszerzoną :) na rozszerzeniu siedizałem sam na sali na 250 osób :D
<BlessJah> nemek: łatwiej było ściągać
<nemek> BlessJah, mi tylko żal było tych babek w komisji bo musiały specjalnie dla mnie tam siedzieć :)
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ja zdawałem tylko normalną
<Wizard> za moich czasów (ale to brzmi) były tylko normalne
<PoKrAk> na h rozszerzona nikt ci za to w przyszlosci nie zwroci uwagi
<BlessJah> tfu, nie zauwazylem ze sam siedziales
<nemek> PoKrAk, ale to nie było dla kogoś tylko dla mnie. 4fun ew. na nastepne studia jakby sie ktoś przypieprzał
<nemek> w sumie potem na infie na usiu też na to nie spojrzeli :)
<PoKrAk> studia :/ 2 razy studiowanie podejmowalem i dwa razy najlepsze co zrobilem to przestalem
<Wizard> studia ssą
<PoKrAk> gdybym tak nie zrobil zostalbym biednym bezrobotnym
<Wizard> o ile byś skończył
<nemek> PoKrAk, mi też te studia tylko po papier są, wiedzę zdobywam w robocie
<Wizard> ja już mam dość
<Wizard> ale już jestem o krok od końca, szkoda rzucać
<PoKrAk> wybralem prace zamiast studii i nienarzekam
<PoKrAk> jak na koncowce to sie wie
<nemek> PoKrAk, i dobrze zrobiłeś
<spass> mi sie studia przydały... inżynierskie tak sobie ale mgr bardzo
<nemek> Wizard, na końcówce to sie rzadko na uczelni bywa
<PoKrAk> przez 8 lat siedzialem w banku bylem najmlodszym informatykiem w calej polsce wtedy w tym banku
<PoKrAk> :)
<Wizard> ja magistra robił nie będę
<Wizard> mam dość
<Wizard> ileż, k*wa, można
<spass> mi troche tematów sprzedał mgr, których do dzisiaj bym nie ugryzł
<Wizard> na PŁ są tak fascynujące, że łeb boli
<Dreadlish> o/
<Blorgent> witam
<Blorgent> pomoże mi ktoś z wiresharkiem / ettercapem?
<TheNumb> Blorgent: a co chcesz podsłuchiwać?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: gadu młodszej siostry
<Blorgent> siebie samego
<Blorgent> mam program ktory wysyla hasla i loginy na gmaila
<Blorgent> a gmail jest szyfrowany
<BlessJah> to, co chcesz zrobić, jest nieetyczne
<Wizard> lol
<Blorgent> i chce na sobie arp zrobic, zeby podsluchac co ten progs wysyla
<Wizard> nie sprzedam ci gumek, gdyż jest to sprzeczne z moim światopoglądem
<PoKrAk> Blorgent: to nie wiresharkiem tylko musisz zastosowac monkey in the middle
<BlessJah> Blorgent: nie przeskoczysz, SSL, musiałbyś MITM zasadzic, z jakims zaufanym certem
<Blorgent> generalnie gmailopodobne skrzynki wchodza bez https
<Blorgent> BlessJah PoKrAk wlasnie o to mi chodzi
<Blorgent> zeby ten program pobral moj certyfikat i ujawnil tym samym hasla
<PoKrAk> to qwa poczytaj na ten temat a nie z wiesharkiem wyskakujesz
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: https chcesz wiresharkiem shackowac/
<Blorgent> bo on sobie pobiera z gmaila, zupelnie niepotrzebnie, skoro to dla mnie hasla :D
<PoKrAk> musisz przechwycic sesja a ja ci nie napisze jak to zrobic
<PoKrAk> choc zajmuje to 30 sek
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: sesje https???
<BlessJah> 30s?
<PoKrAk> tak
<BlessJah> hm...
<PoKrAk> samo przekierowanie ruchu zajmuje 30 sek
<Blorgent> PoKrAk tylko jedna rzecz, jak bede na irc i jednoczesnie capturowal to bedzie ogrom pakietow, poza tym mialem sesje gmaila i nawet cookiesy i to wszystko zaszyfrowane
<PoKrAk> a reszte troche wiecej
<BlessJah> przekierowanie tak
<Blorgent> sid= i duzo znakow
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: mniej nawet przekierowanie
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: rozumiem ze ty tylko ARP chcesz zrobic, a nie przejmowac https naprawde
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: nie czepiajmy sie szczegolo
<Blorgent> generalnie powinien mi sie post pojawic, ale przez to szyfrowanie nie ma opcji i same gety do przekierowania
<BlessJah> ojtam, ojtam
<BlessJah> szyfrowane czy nie, jeden pies
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy arpsniff webnulla umie to zrobić <:
<Blorgent> no dobra, to zaczynajmy, odpale wiresharka
<PoKrAk> pozniej trza certa wygenerowac bodajze i nim podpisac polaczenie
<TheNumb> Blorgent: śmierdzi mi jakąś tibią.
<BlessJah> Blorgent: polaczenie jest szyfrowane, nie przeskoczysz tego
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: widzisz ze to toporne i nie czta nawet
<PoKrAk> niech robi wiresharkiem
<Blorgent> TheNumb, nie to nie tibia, tylko program do sprawdzania czy dana skrzynka pocztowa dziala
<TheNumb> Blorgent: w czym naklepany ten program?
<Blorgent> tj loguje sie na nia
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: aaa, rozumiem
<Blorgent> TheNumb c i qt
<TheNumb> Blorgent: reverse engineering ;]
<Blorgent> PoKrAk to czym, bo z tego co widze to monkey in the middle
<Blorgent> ma byc
<Blorgent> TheNumb obfuscowane zrodlo
<PoKrAk> no musi byc
<TheNumb> Blorgent: też się da.
<Blorgent> ale jestem na windowsie
<TheNumb> Blorgent: monkey in the middle da radę.
<Blorgent> mitm zadziala?
<PoKrAk> i zaraz bedzie s skad sciagnac monkey in te middle
<PoKrAk> hahahahahahahahaha
<BlessJah> Blorgent: dajesz nemesis, tcpdump i prosty skrypt w dowolnym jezyku
<BlessJah> Blorgent: do tego jeszcze grepem możesz żeby za dużo śmiecia nie powstało
<TheNumb> Blorgent: może być polski?
<PoKrAk> o ile przekierujesz ruch
<Blorgent> to moment, poczekajcie, nie wszyscy naraz bo nie nadazam
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a po angielsku mogę napisać?
<Blorgent> PoKrAk jaki program radzisz (istnieją do niego binarki na winde)?
<PoKrAk> ROTFL
<Blorgent> bo generalnie na unixa nie ma sterownikow do mojej karty sieciowej
<PoKrAk> /me wymiekl i nie zabiera juz glosu w tej dyskusji
<BlessJah> wiem!!!
<BlessJah> nożyczki
 * PoKrAk wymiekl i nie zabiera juz glosu w tej dyskusji
<BlessJah> jeśli to jest tibia
<Blorgent> szukalem wszedzie poczawszy od google, skonczywszy na stronie ze sterownikami do tej karty, ale wylacznie pod windowsy
<BlessJah> to hasło możesz wyciągnąć przez Scissors
<Blorgent> BlessJah nie jest, napisalem, poza tym tibia chyba na http
<BlessJah> Blorgent: co to za karta?
<Blorgent> o dziwo na atherosie
<BlessJah> ath5k ath9k albo madwifi
<Blorgent> ale linux jej nie wykrywa, ani w ogole nic
<BlessJah> atherosy działają
<PoKrAk> i powiedz moze ze chcesz po wifi hakowac
<PoKrAk> :D
<Blorgent> wiem, ale ten nie
<Blorgent> PoKrAk nie, to normalna sieciowka z multimedii
<BlessJah> Blorgent: rfkill nie masz przypadkiem wlaczonego?
<Blorgent> nie, to nie wifi
<Blorgent> powinno być chyba eth0
<Blorgent> ale nie ma
<BlessJah> wlan0 albo ath0 bodaj
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: ale nie na kablowe
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: kablowy atheros?
<Blorgent> tak
<PoKrAk> a czemu nie
<BlessJah> nie slyszalem
<Blorgent> pci-e fast costam
<PoKrAk> mialem stycznosc nawet
<BlessJah> ja mam wifi na atherosie, poza tym ani widu ani slychu
<Blorgent> PoKrAk wireshark mi normalnie wykrywa karte (winpcap sterowniki), to samo cain i abel
<Blorgent> natomiast w tym cainie jak probuje arp to niestety wywala wiele ip tylko nie moje, wiec nic nie zdzialam
<PoKrAk> ja sie juz nie wypowiadam w tym temacie :D
<BlessJah> ja tez nie
<BlessJah> ktoś tutaj coś mataczy
<PoKrAk> idz na kanal windowsa :D
<BlessJah> PoKrAk++
<Blorgent> nic nie mataczę, to w słusznej wierze :P
<BlessJah> mam wrazenie ze dorwales sie do komputera, w ktorym sa zapisane hasla i chcesz je wyciagnac
<BlessJah> trzeba bylo wymyslec bardziej wiarygodna historyjke
<Blorgent> BlessJah, bez przesady, to bym sobie inaczej zadzialal
<Blorgent> chocby dodal nowego uzytkownika i mial wszyskto w nosie
<BlessJah> dobra
<BlessJah> nie pomożemy ci
<Blorgent> jest tak jak mowie, mam program ktory sprawdza mase skrzynek pocztowych czy dzialaja, ma tam loginy i hasla, ktorych ja nie widze
<BlessJah> to nie kanał h4X0rów
<Blorgent> BlessJah ale ogolnie da sie tak podsniffowac https?
<BlessJah> jestem koniem, nie moge ci pomoc
<PoKrAk> wszystko sie da
<PoKrAk> lecz ty raczej tego nie zaznasz :D
<nemek> Blorgent, ogólnie jeśłi chcesz się bawić w black czy whitehat, obojętnie to do wszystkiego musisz dojść sam, bo w tej branży mało kto Ci pomoże, za duże ryzyko script-kiddies
<lisu> PoKrAk: looknij na whois'a
<PoKrAk> nawet jak znajdziesz opis to i tak z nim wiele nie zrobisz :D
<Blorgent> i tak mi pomogliscie
<Blorgent> bo znam nazwe, man in the middle :D
<PoKrAk> jo lisu i na co patrzec ?
<lisu> napewno nie na mnie
<PoKrAk> hehehehe
 * Wizard ziewa
<lisu> PoKrAk: dobra nie ważne, cos mi sie przewidziało
 * lisu polazł dłubać przy drukarce
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> ide sie powiesic
<BlessJah> 124054 < Blorgent> i tak mi pomogliscie
<BlessJah> 124106 < Blorgent> bo znam nazwe, man in the middle :D
<m477> jakie sterowniki mam zainstalowac do monitora jak na stronie producenta sa tylko na windowsa?
<BlessJah> na kablu od wifi
<BlessJah> m477: monitora?
<m477> tak
<m477> bo mi nie wykrywa
<m477> obecnie nic
<m477> a nie sekunda
<m477> jak sie resetuje server X'ow ?
<PoKrAk> dajesz /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<PoKrAk> oile masz gdm`a
<nemek> albo prosciej sudo service gdm restart
<PoKrAk> jeden pies
<m477> dzieki
<Wizard> błąd w maturach
<Wizard> hehehe
<Wizard> tak to jest, jak się debilne testy robi, zamiast normalnych
<TheNumb> Wizard: jaki błąd? Ten w maturze z polskiego?
<nemek> z geografii
<TheNumb> Mhm...
<Wizard> żal dupę ściska
<Wizard> teraz się zaczną tłumaczenia nieudaczników, że co z tego, że nie uwględnią zadania, jak on godzinę nad nim stracił
<BlessJah> Wizard: skad wiesz ze blad?
<Wizard> przeczytałem na gazeta.pl
<BlessJah> Wizard: co jesli naprawde nad nim godzine siedzial, przyjmujac, sluszne zreszta zalozenie, ze testu nie ukladal idiota, i bardziej prawdopodobne ze to on sie pomylil, a nie ministerstwo?
<DaZ> godzine nad krzyzykiem? :f
<nemek> BlessJah, to oznacza że słusznie nie zda matury. Wykresy były identyczne a maturzysta miał je porównać. Logika podpowiada że jest błąd.
<Wizard> BlessJah: znaczy, że nie umie rozwiązywać testów i może powinien lepiej popełnić samobójstwo
<Wizard> to chyba logiczne, że jak na teście czegoś nie jestem pewien, albo zajmuje mi to zbyt wiele czasu, to wracam do tego później
<Wizard> żeby czasu nie tracić
<Wizard> a nie siedzę godzinę i patrzę jak sroka w kość
<BlessJah> nemek: nie wiem o jakim błędzie mowa, jesli rzeczywiscie wykresy byly identyczne to błąd był oczywisty
<BlessJah> i Wizard ma racje
<DaZ> wszyscy maja racje
<nemek> cytuję wp.pl: Na egzaminie maturalnym z geografii na poziomie rozszerzonym pojawiło się polecenie, by scharakteryzować dwa wykresy. Wykresy przedstawiały odpowiednie wartości temperatury i opadów. Zdaniem maturzystów oba wykresy były identyczne.
<DaZ> ale to, że ci idioci nie sa w stanie ułozyć tych testów przez cały rok tak żeby potem telewizja i inne merdia nie piszczaly, ze zle, to fstyt i chanba.
<nemek> odpowiedź CKE: Centralna Komisja Egzaminacyjna potwierdziła, że pomyłka w wykresach klimatycznych jest wynikiem błędu w druku i przy ocenie egzaminu to zadanie nie będzie brane pod uwagę.
<BlessJah> nemek: za ile punktow?
<nemek> BlessJah, a tego to już nie wiem :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: wiesz, ja rozmawialem z piszacym wczoraj fizyke
<BlessJah> wlasnie tak zrobil (to logiczne, ze najpierw sie robi latwe i przyjemne, a te czasochlonne zostawia)
<BlessJah> on tak doszedl do ostatniej strony
<BlessJah> fizyke naprawde trudna zrobili w tym roku
<BlessJah> nemek: gdzie ta odpowiedz cke? na wp.pl? bo sprawdzam ich strone i jest tam tylko polski
<nemek> http://wiadomosci.wp.pl/kat,1342,title,CKE-potwierdza-blad-w-maturach-z-geografii,wid,13405024,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1c4bc
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gy3c9n> (at wiadomosci.wp.pl)
<BlessJah> W arkuszu maturalnym z geografii na poziomie rozszerzonym w zadaniu 12 umieszczono dwa razy ten sam klimatogram. Za poprawne przyporządkowanie trzech różnych formacji roślinnych zdający otrzyma 2 punkty, za poprawne przyporządkowanie dwóch różnych formacji zdający otrzyma 1 punkt.
<BlessJah> dobra juz widze
<BlessJah> przy arkuszach napisali
<BlessJah> a nie na głównej
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> i to jest wstyd
<jacekowski> czy nikt tego nie sprawdza przed drukiem czy co
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kratka była większa!!!
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> filozofia
<BlessJah> nie zdalbym podstawy
<BlessJah> heh...
<BlessJah> hm... ciezko zdjac zabezpieczenie haslem z PDF?
<winter> o/
<gjm> Bry
<Ultralisk> Witam
<Scorpion_on> Witam
<Scorpion_on> !ping
<Admc> Czy ktoś zna jakieś distro oparte na Debianie które ma nowsze paczki niż testing ale nie jest bazowane na Ubuntu
<Admc> ?
<Dreadlish> Admc: debian sid
<Admc> I które nie jest Debianem Sidem
<Admc> zapomniałem dopisać
<Dreadlish> aptosid
<Dreadlish> czyli sid
<mati75> sid jest stabilny
<Dreadlish> sid jest czasem stabilniejszy od stable
<Dreadlish> więc co wam z unstable?
<mati75> od tygodnia nic się nie dzieje
<Dreadlish> ja lubie mieć bleeding-edge i jakoś nigdy mi to nie przeszkodziło
<mati75> debian unstable jest bardziej stable niż stabilnijesze ubuntu
<Dreadlish> tia.
<Dreadlish> mati75++;
<Admc> Ok, dzięki za porady, ja będę spadał
<que__> witam
<que__> czy jeżeli teraz ściągnę ze strony ubuntu wersję LTS 10.04 to ściągnę tą pierwszą wersję czy od razu 10.04.2 LTS?
<Stirlitz> 2
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<que__> ktoś wie jak to jest z tym LTS?
<morfeusz888_> que__, co dokładnie
<que__> morfeusz888_: czy jeżeli teraz ściągnę ze strony ubuntu wersję LTS 10.04 to ściągnę tą pierwszą wersję czy od razu 10.04.2 LTS?
<morfeusz888_> od razu
<que__> dzięki
<Fazer2> hej, mój tato zupgradował ubuntu do 11.04 i teraz theme wygląda jakby był z Windowsa 98
<Fazer2> mam na myśli wygląd elementów okna, jak przyciski, paski postępu itp.
<Fazer2> poza tym, wydaje mi się, że wciąż jest używany shell Gnome 2 zamiast Unity - jak go zmienić? Unity już jest zainstalowane
<r_a_f> czesc - jak odpalic do oglądania plyte cd dvd video cd
<r_a_f> w totemie mówi że nie ma praw do otwarcia
<QuE> jaki polecacie podem GSM działający z ubuntu/debian?
<QuE> *modem
<jacekowski> QuE: jakis telefon
<QuE> jacekowski: w telefonach to bateria pada szybko
<jacekowski> jak masz podlaczony przez usb to nie padnie
<QuE> jacekowski: jak nie ma możliwości u mnie ładować przez usb...
 * winter wpierdala makaron z sosem mięsno-bolońskim i z mięsem
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/news45898.html
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/news45895.html
<foreste> ;d
<BlessJah> foreste: i jeszcze raz
<foreste> co ?
<BlessJah> jeszcze jeden link proszę
<BlessJah> albo ze dwa
<bastetmilo> trzy od razu - w promocji
<foreste> dlaczego ?
<bastetmilo> a dlaczego nie?
<foreste> dalem bo byly ciekawe
<BlessJah> foreste: muszą być trzy
<bastetmilo> bo trzy to liczba magiczna i symboliczna...
<foreste> dzis 13 piatek ;p
<BlessJah> to dobijamy do 6
<BlessJah> szósty dzień tygodnia
<BlessJah> foreste: chyba ze chcesz do 13
<m477> oplaca sie przejsc z 10.10 na 11.04?
<bastetmilo> m477: tak
<BlessJah> m477: nie sluchaj jej, wez gentoo
<m477> ~~
<foreste> m477: nie
<foreste> poczekaj na sp1
<foreste> bo sporo czytam na forum dp o problrmach z 11.04
<foreste> najczesciej o unity
<bastetmilo> foreste: unity nie jest obowiązkowe
<bastetmilo> możne wyłaczyć
<bastetmilo> a z resztą jest tylko lepiej
<apocalyptiq> hej! gdzie moge znaleść jakiś kanał o javie po polsku?
<m477> w ustawieniach servera xow zmieniam monitor laptopa na disable a caly czas jest w opcji twinview, reset servera xow nie zapisuje zmiany
<marcin_> Witam.
<m477> po wie mi ktos ocb?
<m477> eheh zniknely mi obramowania okien O_o
<marcin_> Mam problem. Zainstalowalem sterowniki do karty graficznej nvidia 310M i stery sa zainstalowane lecz nie sa w uzyciu. mam laptopa ASUS X52JC.
<jacekowski> google
<Dreadlish> chętny ktoś na trollowanko quakeneta?
<Dreadlish> ludzie takie niechętne?
<m477> zrobilem upgarde tego zaj***ego  systemu i nie mam obramowan okien
<m477> o co chodzi?
<Stirlitz> zmień system, solved, next
<m477> mozesz wyjsc
<m477> z takimi radami
<m477> jak wlaczyc gnoma spowrotem?
<Wizard> ping
<Stirlitz> spowrotem?
<Wizard> używa ktoś haiku?
<Stirlitz> na tym kanle większość książę
<Wizard> :)
<m477> pomoze mi ktos?
<Wizard> jasne
<m477> no to powiesz co tu jest grane?
<anemus> compiz --replace
<anemus> bo zdaje się dalej on odpowiada za dekorację okien
<m477> nic to nie daje
<m477> wlaczam stare jadro i to samo jest
<m477> w ogole jakby system sie wykrzaczyl bo nie moge nawe okien zmieniac
<anemus> czyżby moduł grafiki ci się wysypał?
<m477> a ja wiem
<m477> w ogole caly system ma laga
<anemus> aktualizowałeś czy na świerzaka?
<m477> akutalizowalem ~~
<m477> podzialal 5 min i je**ely wszystkie okna
<anemus> hyhy...
<m477> co z tym zrobic? da sie gnoma przywrocic?
<m477> czy mam formata robic?
<anemus> wszystko się da, kwestia chęci i czasu
<m477> no to slucham?
<m477> tylko ze nawet okna nie moge przelaczyc
<anemus> ...których ja nie posiadam
<m477> a gnoma da sie wlaczyc ?
<anemus> znaczy starego?
<anemus> można zdaję się wybrać na dolnej beleczce podczas logowania
<anemus> ale ja tam nie wiem
<anemus> po 1h wywaliłem nowe ubu
<TheNumb> anemus: i co teraz masz?
<anemus> Dziadka Debianka z LXDE
<TheNumb> :O
<anemus> w domu
<anemus> i z gnome w pracy
<m477> uruchomilem tego je***anego gnoma ale to nadal chodzi jakby mialo sie zaraz wy***ac
<anemus> m477 co ci go tak przycina?
<m477> no wlasnie nie wim
<m477> wiem*
<m477> w procesach spokojnie
<m477> a chodzi caly sytem z lagiem, zwlaszcza okna
<anemus> a top?
<m477> sie przesuwaja
<m477> nic w topie nie siedzi
<m477> takiego
<m477> nie wiem wlasnie co sie tu dzieje
<jacekowski> drivery do grafiki lewe
<jacekowski> i masz kompozycje wlaczone
<m477> tzn?
<m477> mam pobrac ze strony producenta i na nowo zainstalowac?
<jacekowski> jaka karta
<anemus> czyli wracamy do 22:38 "czyżby moduł grafiki ci się wysypał?"
<m477> geforce 8600M gs
<m477> tu sa drivery http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux_display_amd64_180.29_pl.html
<jacekowski> nie
<anemus> nie jest zbyt mądre
<m477> jacekowski: to co mam zrobic?
<jacekowski> nie dotykaj tego
<jacekowski> apt-cache search nvidia
<anemus> reinstalacja przy każdym nowym jajku
<jacekowski> i tam ktores z tych to sa prawidlowe drivery
<TheNumb> m477: apt-get install nvidia-current
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> nvidia-current
<jacekowski> i to instalujesz
<jacekowski> i zobaczasz co sie dzieje
<m477> a te stare mam jakos wyrzucic ?
<jacekowski> m477: jakie stare?
<jacekowski> m477: instalowales jakies inne?
<m477> no jestem po upgradzie systemu jacekowski
<jacekowski> a to olac
<m477> gdzie wszystkie okna padly
<jacekowski> instaluj nvidia-current
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy masz zaladowany modul nvidia
<m477> nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<m477> mam je juz ~~ jacekowski
<TheNumb> m477: to zassij nvidia-current-dev
<m477> a co to za roznica
<TheNumb> m477: nowsze.
<m477> no zobaczymy czy to cos da
<m477> TheNumb:on pobral tylko jakis 1 plik 177kB ~~ mam jakiegos rebota teraz zrobic?
<TheNumb> m477: rebut
<m477> nadal mi dziwnie system muli
<TheNumb> m477: określ dokładniej.
<m477> no ogolnie to unity w ogole nie wstaje
<m477> a jak wlaczam gnoma
<TheNumb> m477: jak nie wstaje?
<m477> nie ma okien
<m477> obramowan*
<m477> sam pulpit
<TheNumb> m477: upgrade czy fresh install?
<m477> tyle co z konsoli uruchomie cos
<m477> upgrade
<TheNumb> m477: to może być przyczyna :<
<m477> TheNumb: klikam i chce przeciagnac okno to po sekunidze jest jaka kolwiek reakacja
<TheNumb> Ja bym dla spokoju i tak postawił system od zera.
<m477> no wiem ze upgrade wysypal wszystko
<m477> ehh ~~
<m477> i znow sie bedzie walic to unity?
<m477> nie mam plyty zreszta abut nagrac
<m477> instalke
<m477> tez czesc programow padla
<m477> po upgradzie
<TheNumb> m477: pendrive 1GB
<m477> nie mam
<TheNumb> m477: więcej niż 1GB>
<m477> zreszta nigdy z usb nie instalowalem
<TheNumb> s/>/?/
<m477> mam telefon
<TheNumb> m477: ee to nie da rady. Musi zabutować.
<m477> ale watpie zeby sie dalo
<m477> moze pozycze od kogos plyte
<m477> ale co zainstaluje to 11.04 i znow mi padnie to unity?
<Wizard> m477: to chyba czystą, bo skąd weźmiesz od kogoś instalkę z ubuntu? :D
<m477> nom
<m477> TheNumb: to najlepiej formata cyknac ?
<TheNumb> m477: no, zasadź.
<m477> TheNumb: hm a jakies dane mam backupowac jak mam /homa odzielnie?
<TheNumb> m477: nie no, raczej nie.
<TheNumb> Jak masz homo oddzielnie <:
<m477> TheNumb: bo ustawien systemu nie da rady zachowac?
<TheNumb> m477: możesz sobie zapisać jakie miałeś paczki
<TheNumb> dpkg -l
<m477> TheNumb: a jeszcze jedno, jak mam windowsa i gruba urzywam to on nie padnie po reinstalce?
<TheNumb> m477: grub sam znajdzie paryzję windozy.
<TheNumb> partycję*
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej powinien ;-)
<m477> chyba ze LTS zainstaluje, ale nie wiem czy sie oplaca?
<TheNumb> m477: opłaca, opłaca. Tylko musisz sie przyzwyczaić do starszych paczek. Chyba, że Ci nie zależy.
<Dreadlish> pierdzielicie hipolicie
<m477> w jakim sensie starszych?
<m477> no bo aktualizacje sa?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: pewnie, że można wpierdzielić gazylion ppa.
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> chyba raczej wpierdzielić do gazu ppa
<TheNumb> To też.
<m477> TheNumb: czy w 10.04 juz byl software center?
<TheNumb> m477: eeee chyba tak.
<m477> jak mam zmienic nazwe katalogu domowego, mam zmienic nazwe uzytkownika ?
<Enlik> Nie, wyklikaj to albo bodajże usermod
<Enlik> -d i --move
<Enlik> I prosze cie bardzo bez spacji przed znakiem zapytania :(
<Enlik> usermod -m -d nazwa login -> czy jakos tak
<m477> Enlik: ok sry, a zmieni mi wtedy nazwe katalogu domowego, bo wyklikac sie nie da?
<Enlik> m477: wg tego, co mowi 'man usermod', powinno. Chcesz zmienić tylko katalog domowy, bez zmiany nazwy użytkownika?
<m477> najlepiej
<m477> i tak robie zaraz format i chce tylko zmienic nazwe katalogu Enlik
<Enlik> m477: ok, to powinno być to
<m477> chyba ze nie pogryzie sie to jak nowy system bedzie miec katalog domowy starego?
<Enlik> Ta sama wersja?
<m477> nie\
<Enlik> Generalnie można tak zrobić, jednak bywa, że czasem jakieś programy się wtedy dziwnie zachowują - np. dawno temu tak miałem przy OpenOffice - musiałem wywalić jego starą konfigurację
<m477> to wole nie ryzkowac
<m477> a ta komende co podales to nie dziala Enlik
<Enlik> W sumie nie powinno być przeszkód… i tak pewnie tę konf. będziesz chciał z powrotem skopiować, no ale jak chcesz
<m477> wywala mi dostepne opcje tylko
<m477> ta
<Enlik> Bez komunikatu o błędzie?
<m477> y
<m477> a nie usuni mi nic?
<m477> usunie*]
<Enlik> No nie powinno
<Enlik> W sumie
<m477> ?
<Enlik> Jak chcesz i tak za 2 minuty zrobic formata
<Enlik> To nie potrzebujesz „działąjącego” katalogu domowego dla uzytkownika, chyba?
<m477> no tylko chodzi mi oto czy nie usunie mi danych ze starego homa bo to wazne
<Enlik> W takim wypadku nawet ręcznie można by przenieść i na chwile utworzyc nowy pusty pod starą nazwą
<m477> w jakim sensie dzialajacego?
<Enlik> Usunąć - nie ma prawa w teorii, zobacz w manualu - tylko przenosi
<m477> glownie mi chodzi o same pliki i ustawienia np przegladarek
<m477> no bo jak podmienie tak to ustawienia zostana a programow nie bedzie
<Enlik> No nie wnikam - odp. na Twoje pierwotne pytanie brzmi: tamto polecenie powinno działać
<m477> wiec jak bede na nowo instalowac je to jak juz tam cos bedzie to moze cos z tym zrobiczlego
<Enlik> Spanie mnie bierze, rzeklbym, nie oczekuj ode mnie pełnego zrozumienia ;)
<m477> dobra dzieki cos wymyse
<m477> wymysle
<Dreadlish> 1st
<foreste> ciekawe czy mozna kupic ibm os/2 warp ;]
<Dreadlish> nie?
<foreste> bo mam ochote poznac go
<foreste> konkureta windows
<foreste> i posperac ;]
<Dreadlish> konkureta
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> taki to konkurent jak ja szafa
<foreste> byl do 2000 r
<Dreadlish> był
<foreste>  czy do 98r ;p
<Caemyr> czy do 95
<Caemyr> czy do 91
<foreste> fajny system ;x
<foreste> jak ibm dalo gpl
<foreste> to windows miazga ;d
<Caemyr> snisz:>
<Caemyr> IBM tez snilo
<foreste> os/2 1.1 jest na chomiku
<foreste> ale wole orginal ;p
<Caemyr> a gpl nie jest jakims cudownym lekarstwem na potrącone projekty
<foreste> bo lubie ibm :)
<foreste> http://www.os2world.com/petition/
<Caemyr> nic z tego nie bedzie
<Caemyr> tam jest sporo kodu firm trzecich
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-14
<m477> Enlik: genialny jest linux, wszystkie opcje mam zapisane
<m477> wszystko dziala jak przed spi*********m
<winter> m477: o/
<m477> czemu w nowszych wersjach ubu nie ma tweaka?
<m477> ??
<winter> śpią
<m477> nie
<winter> :*
<m477> wiesz moze czemu?
<winter> bo nie ma dżemu
<foreste> ja dostaje reklamy z viagra
<foreste> na gmail
<winter> foreste: może już czas zaczać o tym myśleć? :-P
<foreste> strongpack za 79,68$
<winter> LuLz
<m477> winter: ;/
<m477> bylo bardzo nie mile
<winter> life is brutal
<winter> and full of zasackass
<winter> sometimes kopas w dupas
<m477> ojtam ojtam
<m477> nigazz
<m477> wat
<m477> winter:
<winter> m477:
<m477> nig gas
<winter> NIGGER!
<m477> here
<foreste> bez vat ;p
<m477> yea
<m477> nudyyy
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> 1~o/
<winter> o/
<Wizard> cześć winter
<winter> cześć
<bialy663> 6
<dziq> cze
<dziq> ma ktoś może problem z urxvt i zsh
<TheNumb> dziq: konkretniej?
<dziq> bo u mnie coś dziwnie działa w sensie nie da się np skasować znaków
<dziq> tzn wciskam backspace a kursor idzie do przodu
<TheNumb> dziq: to masz spieprzony config urxvt <:
<dziq> w gnome-terminal ok
<dziq> raczej nie sądze
<BlessJah> dziq: echo $TERM daj
<dziq> w każdym innym linux działa
<dziq> BlessJah: xterm
<BlessJah> sekundka
<BlessJah> TERM=rxvt-unicode
<BlessJah> i teraz sprawdź
<dziq> to samo
<BlessJah> jeszcze raz echo $TERM sprawdz
<dziq> rxvt-unicode
<dziq> to jest coś konkretnie z rxvt-unicode rypnięte
<BlessJah> miałeś ustawione na xterm, a xterm działa nieco inaczej
<dziq> no ale przestawiłem na rxvt-unicode i też nie działa
<BlessJah> no to nie wiem
<BlessJah> mv ~/.Xdefaults ~/.Xdefaults.back
<BlessJah> odpal urxvt nowe
<BlessJah> będzie białe tlo i czarne literki, bo bez configa pójdzie
<BlessJah> i wtedy sprawdź
<dziq> ok
<dziq> to samo
<BlessJah> to przywróć .Xdefaults, nie wiem jak ci pomóc
<winter> zmień terminal
<winter> i nie używaj zsh
<winter> [solved]
<BlessJah> w sumie to może być wina zsh
<BlessJah> spróbój na bashu
<dziq> winter: jak się nie znasz to STFU
<dziq> BlessJah: bash działa
<BlessJah> czyli zsh nie umie czytać terminfo
<dziq> czyli paczka urxvt jest zrypana
<winter> dziq: skąd tyle agrsji
<BlessJah> nie
<winter> doradziłem ci
<dziq> zbuduję ze źródeł i zobaczę
<BlessJah> terminfo jest terminfo
<dziq> winter: to nie rada
<BlessJah> bash czyta, zsh nie
<dziq> BlessJah: pytanie dlaczego tylko w Ubuntu
<BlessJah> tylko w ubuntu zsh+urxvt nie dziala?
<dziq> tak
<dziq> tylko
<BlessJah> ogolnie skoro w bashu ci to dzialalo
<dziq> gentoo/arch działa
<BlessJah> a w zsh nie
<winter> i sam stfu
<winter> lamusie
<Dreadlish> jezus aria
<BlessJah> to zsh ma problem, nie urxvt
<Dreadlish> co was kręci w tym zsh?
<winter> nie mam humoru na to dzisiaj
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ma krótszą nazwę
<Dreadlish> pfff...
<winter> sh jeszcze  krótsza
<Dreadlish> linkujemy basha do /bin/sh i ma jeszcze krótszą nazwe
<Caemyr> zsh jest ogolnie hipsterskie
 * BlessJah nie wie kto to kominek
<BlessJah> ja też jestem hipsterem
<foreste> czesc
<BlessJah> dziq: skoro masz gentoo i archa, to na co ci ubuntu?
<winter> Dreadlish: najpierw /bin/sh musiałbyś się pozbyć
<Dreadlish> hmm
<winter> a to by ci prawdopodobnuie system uwaliło
 * Dreadlish @asus ~]$ ls -l /bin/sh
<Dreadlish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 05-08 03:42 /bin/sh -> bash
<BlessJah> niekonieczine
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: dokładnie
<winter> lulz
<Dreadlish> zawsze jest dolinkowane
<winter> może i tak
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: high five
<Dreadlish> w debilianowcach do dasha
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: o/
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> czyste sh to ja tylko widziałem w xeniksie
<foreste> http://fundir.org/gallery,f_650__najwiekszy_seryjnie_produkowany_samochod,1920,0,0.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6anl5u7> (at fundir.org)
<BlessJah> foreste: rewykop FTW!
<Dreadlish> wyrekop :D
<foreste> silnik 7 litrow ;d
<BlessJah> foreste: to wczoraj też było z wykopu?
<foreste> nie
<foreste> pclabu ;p
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: no masz rację, redigg brzmi lepiej, nie wiem jak utworzyć od wykopu toto
<BlessJah> foreste: dzisiaj też nie z wykopu tylko fundira
<winter> rekop
<BlessJah> rekop!
<foreste> e dzis z wykopu ;P
<winter> ehkurwa
<winter> ale mnie dzisiaj wkurwiacie
<winter> niezwykle
<winter> idę
<BlessJah> foreste: mam sprawdzić wczorajsze/
<winter> no i mnie lamus zbanował
<foreste> ta :P
<winter> trudno
<dziq> milcz
<winter> sio
<BlessJah> winter: hehe, więc nie tylko my cię ale i ty kogoś wkurwiłeś
<winter> a w dupie go mam
<winter> pokazał swojego epenisa
<BlessJah> kto?
<winter> dziq
<BlessJah> gdzie cie zbanował?
<winter> ma opa na archach i myśli, że trzęsie tym ircem
<BlessJah> archlinux-pl?
<BlessJah> hehe
<winter> też
<BlessJah> a są jakieś inne?
<winter> .pl
<BlessJah> hm...
<winter> i tam jakiś czat ponoć
<winter> z ircnetu tak mówią
<winter> ale ja tam nie byłem
<BlessJah> ja bym ogolnie nie korzystal z polskich
<BlessJah> udowodnili mi ze sa tam tylko zeby nawzajem ciagnac druta, nic wiecej
<foreste> diaz ci puknal bana ?
<dziq> BlessJah: zjebana paczka jest w 11.04
<dziq> paczka z 10.10 działa
<dziq> solved
<BlessJah> na co ci ubu, jak masz archa i gentoo
<dziq> kaprys mam
<dziq> ;]
<foreste> winter:
<winter> foreste:
<foreste> diaz cie zbanowal ?
<winter> nie
<winter> dziqurwa
<foreste> :>
<BlessJah> sie przejmujesz
<winter> dziqrwa
<foreste> mnie diaz ^^
<BlessJah> wbija sie od razu na ogólne
<foreste> za hdmi ;d
<winter> BlessJah: nic tam nie gada, rozmawiam tylko z innymi a on m,nie banuje bo obraziłem go na innym kanale
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym mowie
<BlessJah> kołko wzajemnego ciągnięcia druta
<winter> no może
 * winter odpalił peta
<BlessJah> publiczne odpalenie peta +5 do charyzmy
<winter> poważnie?
<BlessJah> oswiadczenie o bycu zbanowanym przez diaza +5 do charyzmy
<Caemyr> [12:48:17] <BlessJah> ja bym ogolnie nie korzystal z polskich
<Caemyr> [12:48:35] <BlessJah> udowodnili mi ze sa tam tylko zeby nawzajem ciagnac druta, nic wiecej
<Caemyr> so true
<BlessJah> przyznanie racji Blessowi +15 do charyzmy
<Caemyr> :>
<BlessJah> i kto tu mówi o epenisie
<winter> BlessJah: masz dredy?
<foreste> i 500zl grzywny :P
<BlessJah> Caemyr: a ja nadal nie wiem jak powinno się odmieniać mój nick
<BlessJah> winter: nie mam i nie palę zioła
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: po polsku
<Dreadlish> BlessJaha
<Dreadlish> :D
<winter> to po co taki nick
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to zlepek dwóch słów
 * winter nie rozumie
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a Białystok też i co?
<BlessJah> winter: żeby wam się trudniej odmieniało
 * winter zgasił peta
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie powinno być z jakimś myślnikiem?
<Caemyr> angielskich slow sie po polsku nie odmienia
<Caemyr> i tyle
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a białystok jest ...?
<BlessJah> Caemyr: przyznanie BlessJah racji?
<BlessJah> brzmi dobrze
<Dreadlish> poza tym kij z tym - we are in poland i jest zarąbiście?
<Caemyr> unless ktos likes potworki
<Enlik> Brzmi jakby to był kobiecy nick
<Caemyr> like Blessjahowi
<winter> like dżoanna krupa
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: celownik od Dreadlish?
<winter> czy jak tam ona miała
<winter> z tap madl
<Dreadlish> yyyy
<BlessJah> Caemyr: BlessJahowyŚwiadek
<Enlik> „osobie o nicku Dreadlish”
<winter> BlessJahowyŚwiadekJehowy
<Caemyr> w Blessjahu, Blessjahowi, z Blessjahem
<Dreadlish> Dreadlishowi?
<Dreadlish> to sie wszystko odmienia tak samo
<Dreadlish> nie ma żadnych trudności
<Dreadlish> nawet konstantynopolitańczykiewiczówna sie łatwo odmienia
<BlessJah> Caemyr: gdyby bless nie był już zajęty to bym sobie skrócił
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: 14:57 [freenode]            *  | There is no such nick Bless
<bless> 125751 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is registered.
<Dreadlish> fak..
<winter> pożyczony
<Enlik> O, bless mi się z Perlem kojarzy
<bless> 125808 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : (about 63 weeks ago)
<bless> hm...
<Dreadlish> moje nicki nigdy nie są zajęte :)
<Dreadlish> bless: to pisz na #freenode
<winter> idź pogadaj ze staffem może ci go przekażą
<Caemyr> hah
<bless> ile tam był czas ekspiracji nicku?
<winter> zapytaj
<bless> tylko co oznacza bless?
<winter> tam
<winter> błogosławić
<bless> nie chodzi mi o błogosławieństwo
<Dreadlish> bless: 10 weeks
<bless> tylko właśnie o wszsytkie możliwe odmiany i przeróbki
<Dreadlish> bless: We consider IRC nicks expired after they have not been used for 10 weeks plus one additional week per full year of registration.
<bless> 125808 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Jul 02 09:44:14 2005
<Dreadlish> hmm
<bless> tadam
<Dreadlish> to i tak dawno
<Dreadlish> :D
<bless> moje
<Dreadlish> 16 tygodni
<Dreadlish> a więc jest expired
<Dreadlish> klepaj do adminków
<bless> nom zaraz
<bless> chce najpierw ustalić jak można zinterpretować ten nick
<Enlik> bless $self, $class # o, tak
<Dreadlish> Enlik: w czym to?
<Enlik> Perl
<bless> bless to tylko czasownik?
<Enlik> Do jego obiektówki to potrzebne
<winter> chwwd, idę grać
<Enlik> (bez użycia Moose)
<bless> właśnie
<bless> o bj myślałem
<bless> ale konto jest aktywne
<Bless> przywiązany jestem do BlessJah, nie wiem czy zmieniać
<Wizard> nie zmieniaj
<Wizard> potem nie wiadomo z kim się gada
<RastaLama> Wizard: ten też jest mój
<RastaLama> haha
<Bless> ale stary
<Inquisition[ESP]> Noone expected spanish  Inquisition!!!
<winter> lulz
<winter> bany, ach te bany
<BlessJah> -5 do charyzmy
<BlessJah> powtarzasz się
<winter> ech ta charyzma
<winter> była taka karta do magica
<winter> charisma
<winter> enchant za UUU, kiedy zauroczony stwór zadawał obrażenia innemy to przejmowało się nad nim kontrolę
<winter> i kombiło się z innymi
<winter> ale kogo to obchodzi nikt tu nie gra w magica
<winter> :|
<BlessJah> winter: my tylko w nethacka
<winter> bu
<BlessJah> +20 do charyzmy za granie w nethacka
<winter> innych charakterystych nie znasz poza haryzmą?
<winter> ch*
<winter> siła, szybkość, wytrzymałość, opanowanie, siła woli, zręczność, inteligencja
<winter> i inne takie
<bastetmilo> winter: i tak najważniejszy jest lans
<winter> hehe
<winter> czyli ogłada
<winter> to pasujesz na halflinga
 * winter idzie zajarać
<ntat> jacekowski, jesteś?
<cylonapplepie> hejho
<cylonapplepie> mozna tutaj zadac pytanie o lubuntu?
<DaZ> podobno
<DaZ> ale i tak nikt sie na tym nie zna
<none> siema
<none> :)
<Ciaho> siema
<mati75> DaZ: ja jestem w teamie lubuntu
<none> Czy istnieje jaka¶ dla nokia pc suite dla ubuntu ? :)
<mati75> nie
<cylonapplepie> ugh...  kumplowi musze sformatowac dysk a jedyny system jaki mam pod reka, to wlasnie lubuntu - wrzucilem plytke, ale nie startuje serwer x-ow, wpisuje mu startx, przemiela i stwierdza:
<cylonapplepie> http://i52.tinypic.com/5lccy1.jpg
<none> a co¶ podobnego do tego programu istnieje ?
<mati75> cylonapplepie: spróbuj 10.04
<DaZ> a czy nie możecie fdiskiem i resztą? ;f
<m477> fajna buzia
<none> jednak wrócê do windowsa :(
<none> ubuntu to bubel :@
<DaZ> none: way to go.
<none> dlaczego ?
<DaZ> a dlaczego nie?
<BlessJah> z jaka czestotliwoscia windows wysyla swoj mac/ip do tablic arp?
<none> moja nokia nie dzia³a na ubuntu i szukam pomocy stwierdzam ¿e to ubuntu to bubel bo nokia nie chcê siê po³±czyæ :/
<cylonapplepie> gparted zasse, lepsza opcja i szybsza
<cylonapplepie> dzieki i milego dnia
<none> bye
<TheNumb> Em
<TheNumb> Nokia mu nie działa.
<TheNumb> Ciekawe co chciał osiągnąć.
<TheNumb> Ja mogę bez problemu wrzucać pliki na kartę sd przez kabel i bluetucz...
<mati75> to internetu pewnie
<mati75> chociaż to też da radę
<TheNumb> mati75: no właśnie.
<TheNumb> Może on chciał kontakty synchronizować...
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak to gnokii działa.
<mati75> to też się da
<TheNumb> mati75: mi to nigdy nie było potrzebne ^^
<mati75> ja tylko backup czasem robię
<DaZ> blutacz
<DaZ> :f
<Ciaho> blutuf jak już :S
<TheNumb> Blufiut
<Ciaho> gruba przy instalacji archa nie umiem zainstalować :<
<DaZ> bo ssiesz.
<TheNumb> Ciaho: jak to?
<TheNumb> Przecież masz meniu Boutlołder czy jakoś tak.
<Ciaho> no tak
<Ciaho> tam daje grub
<Ciaho> potem wybieram /dev/sda
<Ciaho> i kupa
<TheNumb> Ciaho: jak to kupa?
<Ciaho> http://fotozrzut.pl/zdjecia/cc3f9a49f3.png
<Ciaho> tak
<Ciaho> TheNumb, masz jakiś pomysł?
<Ciaho> coś mam popieprzone chyba z partycjami
<m477> Ciaho: skad masz foobara na linuxie?
<phalcore> witam. grub mi nie uruchamia windowsa 7, co moze byc przyczyna?
<Ciaho> przez wine
<m477> a dobrze smiga?
<Ciaho> nom
<Ciaho> dobrze jest wrzucić do niego wtyczke z wyjściem wasapi
<Ciaho> bo przez directsound wine resamplowało i sie słuchać nie dało
<TheNumb> Ciaho: e co ty robisz? oO
<Ciaho> co robie?
<TheNumb> Ciaho: nie robisz to przez instalator archa?
<TheNumb> tego*
<Ciaho> robie
<Ciaho> dalem alt+f7 żeby zobaczyć co po mnie chce
<TheNumb> Ciaho: no to coś dziwnie...
<TheNumb> Ciaho: btw. jak działa virtualbox na netbooku?
<Ciaho> nawet dobrze :D
<Ciaho> na kompie chodzi troche lepiej
<TheNumb> Ciaho: to jest opensuse?
<Ciaho> ta
<phalcore> jest jakas alternatyw Dla easybcd z windowsa na linuxa?
<ntat> Opis programu (RedNotebook 1.1.6) na db: nterfejs programu stworzony został na bazie biblioteki GTK, a co za tym idzie charakteryzuje się archaicznym wyglądem, którego zaletami jest prostota, wygoda oraz szybkość działania.
<ntat> :|
<phalcore> odpowie mi ktos
<TheNumb> `g linux bcd editor
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Partition changes to install Ubuntu = Vista no longer boots ...: <http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-676613.html>
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> ntat: marne szanse
<TheNumb> ups
<TheNumb> phalcore: ^
<TheNumb> phalcore: ale hej, asm możesz napisać!
<TheNumb> sam*
<TheNumb> phalcore: przysłużysz się społeczności.
<phalcore> gdzie to linux bcd editor dorwe
<TheNumb> phalcore: nie dorwiesz.
<TheNumb> phalcore: nie ma nic dobrego
<phalcore> ...
<phalcore> pomoze mi ktos ? ...
<firemark> phalcore: nie
<TheNumb> phalcore: odpal windowsa i pod nim to zrób.
<phalcore> "oficjalny kanal wsparcia dla ubuntu"
<phalcore> jak odpalic?
<phalcore> kiedy w grubie klikam na windowsa ten sie nie uruchamia
<TheNumb> phalcore: nie masz windowsa?
<firemark> phalcore: serio? :D ty chyba tylko masz ubuntu
<TheNumb> phalcore: grrr
<firemark> tutaj
<TheNumb> phalcore: jak to nie?
<TheNumb> phalcore: poczytaj jak wygenerować nowy config gruba
<phalcore> normalnie
<TheNumb> update-grub albo grub-update chyba
<phalcore> i to rozwiaze sprawe?
<TheNumb> phalcore: może
<TheNumb> Kto wie...
<phalcore> grub-mkconfig: You must run this as root
<firemark> kurwa.
<TheNumb> phalcore: sudo
<TheNumb> sudo grub-mkconfig
<TheNumb> firemark: troll? oO
<TheNumb> firemark: jakieś takie przeczucie.
<firemark> TheNumb: a możliwe
<firemark> TheNumb: ale sądzę że przesadzałby bardziej
<phalcore> ok dzieki, wygenerowalo grub.cfg sprobuje zaladowac winde
<TheNumb> phalcore: nie zapomnij zrobić restartu.
<firemark> phalcore: chyba nie pomoże, byś musiał
<Ciaho> :D
<firemark> phalcore: kurwa.
<Ciaho> wątpie żeby pomogło
<firemark> Ciaho: masz orta w nicku
<Ciaho> to nie ort
<Ciaho> mój nick to nazwa własna
<TheNumb> Hmm, jeszcze niedawno kickowali za bluzgi.
<phalcore> bez zmian, jak klikam w grubie windows 7 uruchamia sie windows boot manager i mam do wyboru tylko GRUB :)
<TheNumb> phalcore: a masz partycję boot windowsa osobno czy na tej z systemem?
<TheNumb> "Zastrzeżone przez system"
<phalcore> raczej na tej z systemem
<TheNumb> phalcore: to się upewnij
<phalcore> jak?
<TheNumb> phalcore: sprawdź czy masz taką partycję.
<TheNumb> phalcore: na przykład gparted
<TheNumb> phalcore: albo w nautilusie
<TheNumb> phalcore: masz?
<phalcore> http://i51.tinypic.com/fw00x.png
<phalcore> tak to wyglada
<phalcore> tylko sie kolumna flagi nie zmiescila, przy sda4 jest root
<phalcore> a reszte pusto
<jacekowski> ntat: jestem
<TheNumb> phalcore: to teraz wrzuć na jakieś nopaste grub.cfg
<phalcore> gdzie je znajde
<TheNumb> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<phalcore> tylko gdzie to boot jest
<Ciaho> :D?
<TheNumb> phalcore: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TheNumb> phalcore: w systemie plików ubuntu.
<TheNumb> jest jakieś wgetpaste w ubuntu?
<TheNumb> `g ubuntu wgetpaste
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: linux - wgetpaste alternatives? - Unix and Linux - Stack Exchange: <http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5910/wgetpaste-alternatives>
<phalcore> TheNumb: nie mam pojecia jak sie tam dostac
<phalcore> dobra mam
<TheNumb> phalcore: gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TheNumb> phalcore: potem wklej na jakieś wklej.org czy coś.
<ntat> jacekowski, szukam czujników odbiciowych koloru ale z odzysku, wiesz może w jakich urządzeniach można je znaleźć?
<ntat> jacekowski, wcześniej myślałem że w drukarkach, do sprawdzania czy papier jest ale jedną starą rozebrałem i tam jest mechanicznie sprawdzane czy jest aktualnie papier w podajniku
<phalcore> http://wklej.org/id/529172/
<TheNumb> phalcore: a które wybierasz przy starcie systemu? Windows Recovery Environment, czy windows 7 (loader)?
<phalcore> to drugie
<TheNumb> Mhm.
<phalcore> i wyskakuje windows boot manager, do wyboru jest tylko GRUB
<TheNumb> Wygląda na to, że tam wszystko jest ok.
<Ciaho> on chyba ma system na sda2
<Ciaho> phalcore, na której partycji masz windowsa?
<phalcore> http://i51.tinypic.com/fw00x.png
<TheNumb> Ciaho: http://i51.tinypic.com/fw00x.png
<TheNumb> phalcore: ty odpalasz partycję z danymi :D
<TheNumb> phalcore: tym razem spróbuj wybrać pierwszą z tym recovery ;p
<phalcore> ok chwila
<phalcore> z tego co pamietam sie tez nic nie dzialo, ale przepisze wam jaki tekst jest
<Wizard> TheNumb: po co ci takie ntfsy?
<TheNumb> Wizard: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<Wizard> a nie, to phalcore ma takie ntfsy
<Wizard> dziwne
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Wizard: co w tym dziwnego?
<Wizard> po co mu ntfs
<TheNumb> Wizard: bo ma tam windowsa.
<TheNumb> Ja muzykę też trzymam na ntfs.
<Wizard> o_O
<TheNumb> ...tak w razie czego.
<Ciaho> dziwnie mu ten grub menu wygenerował
<Wizard> dziwni jesteście
<Wizard> naprawdę
<TheNumb> Wizard: teraz na przykład wcale nie mam linuksa.
<TheNumb> Czekam na lepsze czasy.
<phalcore> wlacza mi sie windows boot manager i mam do wyboru tylko Neosmart Linux, ale to okno stworzylem bedac jeszcze na windowszie przez EasyBCD
<Ciaho> ładnie
<TheNumb> phalcore: tylko ten neosmart linux?
<phalcore> i dodalem tylko gruba do wyboru, windowsa nie bo zawsze winde z gruba uruchamialem
<TheNumb> phalcore: to spieprzyłeś sobie bcd
<TheNumb> imo
<phalcore> a teraz nagle mi nie wchodzi
<Ciaho> nagle?
<Ciaho> to wchodzil wcześniej?
<phalcore> tak
<phalcore> wchodzil
<phalcore> bez problemu
<Ciaho> hmm
<TheNumb> phalcore: a kiedy było to wcześniej?
<phalcore> 2-3 dni temu
<Ciaho> i co sie zmieniło od tego czasu?
<TheNumb> phalcore: mieszałeś w systemie?
<Ciaho> jakiś updejt może?
<TheNumb> phalcore: aktualizowałeś do 11.04?
<phalcore> nie mieszlame, co sie zmienilo? ano to, ze nie moge windy uruchomic
<phalcore> nie
<phalcore> 10.10 jest
<phalcore> choc w sumie jakies aktualizacje w ubuntu mi sie instalowaly
<TheNumb> Gdyby mi się chciało to bym przejrzał log od dpkg
<phalcore> moze Ci sie zechce :)
<TheNumb> phalcore: pewnie, mam duużo czasu.
<TheNumb> ;]
<phalcore> to nie ma jakiegos sposobu, zeby usunac to menu wyboru, ktore ustawilem przez easybcd?
<TheNumb> phalcore: odpalasz pytkę windowsa
<phalcore> nie mam, OEM
<TheNumb> phalcore: no to ściągaj pirata.
<TheNumb> phalcore: inaczej chyba nie da rady.
<phalcore> w czym mi plytka pomoze?
<phalcore> mam win7 na usb, ale z tego co pamietam nie dalo sie zreperowac systemu z niego
<TheNumb> phalcore: dajesz napraw i tam masz dostęp do linii poleceń.
<TheNumb> Walniesz BootRec.exe /RebuildBcd i powinno banglać.
<phalcore> ok, zapisze sobie i sprobuje zaraz :)
<Ciaho> a toto nie nadpisze mbr?
<TheNumb> Ciaho: nie
<phalcore> ok zyczcie mi szczescia
<TheNumb> ./RebuildBcd. Scans all disks for Windows installations and prompts you to pick the ones you want to add to the BCD.
<TheNumb> Ale wybrałem chujową lokatę w pko :<
<m477> znak 'meta' to co to?
<m477> na klawiaturze
<Wizard> alt
<Wizard> zazwyczaj
<m477> mam cos takiego napisane
<m477> 'Skrót M-x (znak meta lub alt)'
<Wizard> no to czego nie rozumiesz jeszcze? :)
<m477> no bo nie wiem czy chodzi ze meta i alt to to samo czy dwa inne
<Wizard> na x86 to samo
<m477> aha
<Wizard> nie wiem jak z innymi, pewnie podobnie
<Wizard> nie mów, że się emacsa uczysz
<m477> nom :<
<m477> a co?
<Wizard> ni nic, nic
<Wizard> tylko nie chwal się za specjalnie :D
<TheNumb> m477: have fun.
<m477> dlaczego? :<
<m477> czy fun to nie wiem
<TheNumb> m477: to po cholerę uczysz się tego os?
<m477> potrzebuje, do pisania mark
<m477> makr*
<morfeusz888__> cześć
<m477> co w tym zlego
<BlessJah> m477: vim wygral
<BlessJah> use vim
<m477> hm?
<m477> czemu
<m477> nie mam zbytnio wyboru powiem
<BlessJah> wiesz jakie jest rozwiniecie akronimu emacs?
<m477>  (Emacs = Editor MACroS).
<m477> i?
<BlessJah> emacs make a computer slower
<m477> ;]
<m477> bez przesady
<BlessJah> wiesz jak masz czterordzeniowca to cie nie rusza to już
<BlessJah> ale kiedyś to była inna rozmowa
<TheNumb> m477: do klepania makr można użyć czegoś normalniejszego.
<m477> TheNumb: jak mowilem nie mam duzego wyboru
<m477> zreszta potrzebne jest mi cos wmiare zintegrowane z ROOT'em a nic innego nie ma
<phalcore> nie wie ktos jak usunac wpisy dokonane przez EasyBCD?
<Ciaho> już tu byłeś i pytałeś
<phalcore> ale nie mam rozwiazania ;p
<BlessJah> nic sie nie zmienilo od tamtego czasu
<phalcore>  `g linux bcd editor
<phalcore> o to chodzi?
<BlessJah> tak
<phalcore> tylko niewiele ni to mówi
<BlessJah> google
<TheNumb> phalcore: to było tylko polecenie do bota z kanału żeby wyszukał w google takie zapytanie
<phalcore> szkoda, ze nie ma jakiegos softu w repozytorium do tego
<Black> Witam wszystkich
<termi> elo
<Black> szukam kogos do wspólnych projektów
<termi> ubuntu ma domyslnie jakis program cos ala cwk
<termi> ?
<Black> cwk/
<BlessJah> Black: wspólnych projektów?
<BlessJah> tak to się teraz nazywa?
<termi> cwk=czasowy wylacznik kompa czyli ze ustawie ze za pol h mi sie komp off
<BlessJah> bo wcześniej się mówiło, że szukasz koleżanek i kolegów
<Black> dokładnie wspólnych
<BlessJah> termi: sleep 30m; halt
<Black> Bless Ty chyba szukasz kolegów
<BlessJah> Black: sponsora
<BlessJah> nie kolegów
<termi> BlessJah: wole cos gracicznego bo probuje zonke do linuxa prezkonac
<termi> :)
<termi> graficznego*
<BlessJah> termi: zenity do rysowania okienek
<BlessJah> i jest jeszcze jakieś drugie
<Black> interesuje kogoś stawienie serwerów itp?
<BlessJah> mnie
<Black> jasne
<BlessJah> Black: jakie serwery, w jakim celu i na jakim sofcie
<BlessJah> mówie poważnie
<Black> nie sofcie tylko Distro
<BlessJah> sofcie
<BlessJah> bo OS to tylko podstawa
<BlessJah> a ja pytam o OS oraz usługi i demony które tam chcesz
<Black> wiem o co Ci chodzi
<BlessJah> dobrze, więc po kolei
<BlessJah> jakie distro/os?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> jaki cel
<BlessJah> pod cel dobierasz distro
<BlessJah> albo system
<Black> przedewszystkim zdobywanie nowych umiejiętności
<Black> różne projekty można wykonać
<BlessJah> czyli nic konkretnego?
<Black> Distro UBu może być Debian albo CentOS
<Black> jeszcze nie wiem czy nic konkretnego
<BlessJah> skad sprzet?
<BlessJah> i gdzie ten sprzet postawisz?
<Black> narazie rozglądam się za wspólnikiem a potem pomyślę
<Black> o celu
<termi> chcesz wspolnika nie majac celu
<BlessJah> dobrze, rozumiem
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> a skąd weźmiesz sprzęt i gdzie go postawisz?
<Black> w piwnicy jak nie wiesz gdzie
<Black> kolejny mądry polaczek
<Black> szkoda czasu
<BlessJah> Black: do serwera stawianego w piwnicy partnera szukasz?
<termi> Black: tu nie chodzi o to ze kolejny madry polaczek
<termi> tylko BlessJah zadaje konkretne pytania :)
<termi> ione wcale nie sa glupie
<termi> :)
<Black> to nie są konkretne pytania tylko ironiczne
<BlessJah> termi: przyznanie BlessJah racji +5 do charyzmy
<termi> hehehe
<BlessJah> Black: to nie ironia, jestem gotów ci pomóc, jeśli będę wiedział w co wchodzę
<ntat> Jest jakaś paczka w Ubuntu, która instaluje czcionki z Windowsa, chodzi mi głownie o Calibri
<ntat> ?
<BlessJah> ntat: skopiuj plik ttf
<BlessJah> nie wiem gdzie to na windowsie siedzi
<termi> system 32
<termi> tam sa all czcionki
<BlessJah> ntat: ewentualnie ms-ttf-corefonts czy coś w ten deseń, nie wiem jak to się na ubuntu nazywa
<Black> fonts
<Black> folder
<BlessJah> katalog
<ntat> Nie ma WIndowsa, to nie skopiuję, muszę gdzieś posuzkać
<termi> ntat: a patrzyłeś to http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-czcionek-z-windows/
<Satan_Inside> czy mi się zdaje czy znou sradu sradu padło?
<BlessJah> Satan_Inside: to nie kanał wsparcia GG
<BlessJah> ale u mnie działa
<Satan_Inside> BlessJah: na co mi wsparcie do tego piece of crap (zrobiłem konto tylko z powodu infobota)
<BlessJah> Satan_Inside: załóż sobie jabbera
<BlessJah> po co ci infobot???
<Satan_Inside> BlessJah: mam JID, infobot mi jest potrzebny ze względu na funkcję TV, i jeszcze kilka innych
<BlessJah> chyba że tak
<Satan_Inside> gdzie można znaleźć jakie wersje programów są w Ubuntu 10.04.2?
<BlessJah> Satan_Inside: packages.cośtam.ubuntu.com
<BlessJah> czy coś w przybliżeniu
<phalcore> TheNumb: http://i51.tinypic.com/vdojkx.jpg
<phalcore> jestes?
<Ciaho> ojoj
<termi> kurde zebalem sobie ubuntu :)
<jacekowski> ntat: koloru?
<jacekowski> ntat: ciezko
<jacekowski> ntat: nic tego nie uzywa
<ntat> jacekowski, a może magnetowidy, do sprawdzania czy kaseta jest włożona
<jacekowski> to wszystko mechanicznie albo podczerwien
<jacekowski> co ew. moze zadzialac to kolorowe LEDy
<jacekowski> tzn. takie z kolorowa szybka
<jacekowski> ale one tez zareaguja na mocne swiatlo w innym kolorze
<ntat> jacekowski, no właśnie chodzi mi o podczerwone czujniki
<phalcore> TheNumb:
<ntat> byle na fotorezystorze zmianiała się wartość napięcia pod wpływem zmiany koloru
<jacekowski> ale podczerwony nie zalapie ci innych kolorow
<jacekowski> to jest czujnik odleglosci
<jacekowski> koloru dzialaja zupelnie inaczej
<ntat> jacekowski, no tak, ale to też wykrywa barwy
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<ntat> a raczej potrafi je odróżnić w postaci zmiany napięcia
<jacekowski> nie, to potrafi wylapac ilosc odbitego swiatla
<BlessJah> rest loga
<BlessJah> test v2
<ntat> jacekowski, zgadza się, i wszystko zależy teraz od czego się odbija
<ntat> m.in. od kolru powierzchni
<ntat> jacekowski, ja szukam czegoś takiego http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fare.net.pl%2Ffile.php%3Fid%3D134&rct=j&q=arenet%20czujnik%20koloru&ei=OrjOTcL3F4TKswaBz_meCw&usg=AFQjCNEnjh8NxFpnb_XYFlUTT6S8mijoPg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3kpkx3v> (at www.google.pl)
<ntat> tzn. czegoś podobnego, bo to akurat mam
<ntat> to są najprostsze czujniki
<jacekowski> pfff
<jacekowski> to nie jest czujnik koloru
<jacekowski> to czujnik ilosci swiatla odbitego
<jacekowski> ilosc swiatla odbitego sie zmienia z kolorem i odlegloscia
<ntat> jacekowski, no właśnie wyżej to napisałem
<jacekowski> wiec nie stwierdzisz czy to jest cos bialego i jestes daleko
<ntat> więc czegoś takiego szukam ale z odzysku
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> czy to jest cos czarnego ale blisko
<ntat> zgadza się, można też ustawić, żeby rozpoznawał kilka barw:)
<jacekowski> jesli odleglosc jest stala
<jacekowski> i zewnetrzne warunki sa stale
<ntat> Najlepiej oczywiście radzi sobie z białym i czarnym
<jacekowski> i material jest taki sam
<ntat> tak, szukam do robotów minisumo
<ntat> na czarni ring z białą obwódką
<ntat> *czarny
<jacekowski> a to
<jacekowski> czym to kontrolujesz?
<jacekowski> jaki procesor
<ntat> oczywiście można kupić ale jakby było w jakiś rządzeniach to można pozyskać, a starocie zawsze się gdzieś znajdą:)
<ntat> Atmega32
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> myslalem ze cos mocniejszego
<jacekowski> ale ja bym wzial po prostu zrobil cos z 4 malych diod
<ntat> tam w sumie nic mocniejszego nie jest potrzebne
<jacekowski> jedna biala jako oswietlacz
<jacekowski> + R + G + B
<jacekowski> tylko zeby plastik kolorowy
<czopekmocy> Pytanko mam... Czy na Debianie 6.0 muszę instalować serwer lustrzany przy instalacji?
<czopekmocy> Czy może mogę później go zainstalować.
<jacekowski> a na co ci serwer lustrzany
<ntat> jacekowski, nie chcę kolorowego czujnika:)
<ntat> a może z myszki, tam gdzie jest rolka?
<czopekmocy> Pytałem kiedyś, czy opłaca się go instalować - powiedziano, że tak.
<jacekowski> ntat: tez mozna
<jacekowski> ntat: ale z myszki to mozna i laserek ukrasc
<jacekowski> ntat: ten uklad z czujnika
<jacekowski> ntat: w sumie bez laserka
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: Więc... Właściwie jest niepotrzebny?
<ntat> no wiem ale akratm mam taką z uszkodzonym układem:P
<jacekowski> ntat: niektore sie da latwo urzyc
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: ale gdzie to pytanie o serwery lustrzane?
<ntat> ale dioda z kółka jest i fotorezystorek
<jacekowski> ntat: to nie jest fotorezystorek
<jacekowski> ntat: to jest fototranzystorek
<ntat> muszę tylko sprawdzić, jakim napięciem jest to zasilane
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: przy instalacji systemu. Pyta, czy chce zainstalowac serwer lustrzany.
<ntat> *fototranzystorek sorry
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> ntat: dowolne napiecie
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko przez rezystorek
<jacekowski> ntat: i mierzysz, jak napiecie na tranzystorku spada to znaczy ze swiatelko po nim swieci
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko duzy rezystorek trzeba
<ntat> duży tzn ile?
<jacekowski> zalezy od tranzystorka
<ntat> 4k wystarczy?
<jacekowski> przynajmniej 1k
<termi> panowie jak recznie z konsoli wlaczyc w ubuntu efekty graficzne typu pasek u gory itp
<jacekowski> ale zalezy od napiecia twojego
<ntat> 5 V będzie, nie więcej
<jacekowski> to bym troche wieksze napiecie dal
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> nie napiecie
<jacekowski> rezystorek
<jacekowski> te 4k bedzie ok
<termi> wie ktos?
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: to instalować go, czy nie? Bo wtedy mi coś ściąga, a mój net jest powooooolnyyyyy....
<ntat> kurcze może się uda z myszek pozyskiwać te elementy, tylko one są oddzielne, trzeba będzie je jakoś połączyć
<ntat> A akurat mam dostęp do większej ilości padniętych gryzoni
<ntat> ;)
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: nie trzeba
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: co on w ogóle daje?
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: a ty jestes pewien ze to pyta zeby to zainstalowac?
<czopekmocy> Tak. Wybór, czy chcę zainstalować "serwer lustrzany".
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: zaraz odpalę VirtualBoxa, dokładnie Ci powiem gdzie i jak.
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: bo z tego co mi sie kojarzy to pyta o jakiego serwera chce uzywac
<jacekowski> teraz nie przeszkadzac
<jacekowski> ogladam doctora who
<czopekmocy> quit
<czopekmocy> Wziąłem "NIE" przy "czy uzyc serwera lustrzanego" i gitarta.
<BlessJah> test loga
<Blessjah> test logów
<Blessjah> działa
<Dreadlish> nom
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: czy uzyc serwera lustrzanego to inne pytanie
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: czy ma uzywac domyslnych serwerow z repo czy alternatywnych mirrorow lokalnych
<termi> panowiie jaka jest komenda z konsoli do ustawien wygladu albo cos?
<termi> bo mi sie zebalo cos nie mam ani paska, ani panelu bocznego
<mati75> termi: jakiego środowiska?
<Blessjah> wychodzi na to ze co roku zmieniam sposob ulozenia logow
<termi> gnome
<mati75> gnome-appearance-properties %F
<termi> mati75: dzieki ale to nie to chodzi o to
<termi> ze mialem w tym 11.04
<termi> ten pasek u gory godzina tam byla itd
<termi> a  z boku ten wysuwany pasek
<termi> a teraz nie mam ani tego ani tego
<Blessjah> prawoklik na jakimś pasku i je pododawaj
<Blessjah> ale możliwe że chodzi ci o zmianę środowiska gnome-unity
<termi> bo wyglada na to ze mam srodowisko linuxa gdzie tylko konsola jest
<termi> nie ma graficznych efektow
<termi> :)
<Blessjah> eee
<mati75> ustawienia compiza zobacz
<Blessjah> masz okienka?
<Dreadlish> co to są okienka?
<termi> no wlasnie jak daje compiza to mi wywala error jakis
<Blessjah> jakiś/
<Blessjah> Dreadlish: prostokątne elementy ozdobione belką u góry
<termi> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Dreadlish> Blessjah: coś jak to w openboksie?
<Dreadlish> termi: compiz --replace &
<Blessjah> Dreadlish: jak na razie we wszystkom poza awesome z tych co uzywalem
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> czyli to co kwin/metacity/compiz/openbox/fluxbox robi to okienka tak?
<Blessjah> ach albo aha, nigdy oba naraz
<Blessjah> WM
<Blessjah> window manager
<Dreadlish> anooo
<Dreadlish> a ja myśle skąd ta śmieszna nazwa :)
<termi> Dreadlish: nie widze poprawy :)
<termi> po wpisaniu tego
<Dreadlish> termi: nic nie pokazuje?
<Dreadlish> win 14
<Dreadlish> kur
<termi> http://pastebin.com/gJgn5pMY
<termi> to sie pokazuje
<Dreadlish> to znaczy że działa
<Dreadlish> aaa
<Dreadlish> ty masz ubuntó?
<termi> tak :)
<Dreadlish> no to ci unity odpali
<Blessjah> Dreadlish: skoro tutaj szuka pomocy, to co ma mieć?
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> różni ludzie tutaj siedzą
<mati75> termi: spróbuj tak rm -rf ~/.config/compiz
<Blessjah> powinienes przyjac zalozenie ze on ma ubunut
<Dreadlish> to zawsze pomaga
<Blessjah> mati75: ludzie dziela sie na tych co rabio backupy
<Dreadlish> Blessjah: sorry - my błąd
<Blessjah> i na tych co beda robic
<Dreadlish> s/błąd/mistake/
<Dreadlish> nie mogłęm słowa znaleźć
<Blessjah> Dreadlish: jesli ktos szuka tutaj pomocy, to najprawdopodobniej ma ubuntu
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nie musisz mi robić 2h wykładu
<Blessjah> zostaly ci 1h57m kary jeszcze
 * Dreadlish wraca do instalacji slackware - akuratnie wtedy skończy
<Blessjah> mati75: mv ~/.config/compiz ~/.config/compiz.back nie łaska?
<termi> mati75: zrobilem
<termi> dobra widze sie zebalo na amen
<Blessjah> zalogoj sie ponownie
<termi> ok
<termi> nie dalo to nic
<BlessJah> jest i działa
<BlessJah> haha
<termi> dobra
<termi> cza te ubu 11.04 jeszcze raz
<termi> zainstalowac
<BlessJah> utwórz nowe konto
<BlessJah> i sie na nie zalogoj
<BlessJah> najpierw
<termi> ok
<BlessJah> sprytnie to wymyśliłem, nie?
<termi> jak zadziala to ci powiem
<termi> czy sprytnie
<BlessJah> termi++
<BlessJah> nie chwal dnia przed zachodem
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> wszystko działa
<BlessJah> jak miło
<termi> BlessJah: powiezd mi jak zrobic nowe konto z konsoli bo recznie nie moge
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy ubuntu pozwala ot tak
<BlessJah> ale jesli pozwala
<BlessJah> to adduser
<BlessJah> i zapyta cie o nick i takie rzeczy
<termi> ok utworzone
<BlessJah> wogóle pokaż screena tego co się u ciebie dzieje na pulpicie
<termi> z nowym kontem
<termi> wszytko ok dziala :)
<BlessJah> mój geniusz czasami zadziwia mnie samego
<termi> ale teraz jak zrobi zebym mial tak jak mialem na tamtym koncie
<termi> :P
<BlessJah> nadaj nowemu kontu uprawnienia admina
<BlessJah> skasuj stare
<termi> no dobra ale na przyszlosc chce wiedziec gdzie takie rzeczy sa zapisywane
<BlessJah> usun homedir (jesli masz w nim wazne dane, to je skopiuj)
<termi> odnosnie ustawien
<BlessJah> i utwórz na nowo konto
<BlessJah> w ten sposob zresetujesz wszystkie ustawienia
<termi> BlessJah: a co musial bym zrobi (co skopiowac z nowego konta) zeby grafika itd byla dobra?
<termi> w sensie ten caly panel itd
<BlessJah> nic
<BlessJah> a
<BlessJah> tak chcesz
<BlessJah> zeby tylko to zrobic
<BlessJah> to ja nie wiem
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia
<termi> no dobra
<termi> tak czy siak danje :D:D
<foreste> o termity na kanale mamy ;p
<BlessJah> foreste: to niskie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jak było?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: zimno :)
<Nerihsa> czy wlosy przewodza prad?
<BlessJah> tego to się chyba można było spodziewać
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: podepnij się pod 230V i nam powiedz
<jacekowski> Nerihsa: nie przewodza
<Nerihsa> jacekowski: thx
<jacekowski> Nerihsa: tylko metale przewodza prad
<jacekowski> Nerihsa: bo maja gaz elektronowy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i elektrolity
<BlessJah> i w sumie człowiek tez
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to nie jest przewodzenie
<BlessJah> i półprzewodniki
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a co?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: elektrolity transportuja prad
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a polprzewodniki nie przewodza pradu
<BlessJah> transportują
<Nerihsa> inaczej - nic się nie stanie jak włoże sobie włosy do kontaktu?
<BlessJah> taczkami
<jacekowski> Nerihsa: nic
<Nerihsa> ok thx
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: właśnie ci to proponowałem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie, prad powoduje transport jonow
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie jest to klasyczny przeplyw pradu
<BlessJah> klasyczny nie jest
<BlessJah> uporzadkowany ruch elektronow
<BlessJah> ale obwód zamkniety jest
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w polskim szkolnictwie to jest jednoznacznie okreslone
<BlessJah> chcesz zeby potem ktos sie z nauczycielem klocil?
<karmelek> podpowie ktos jak przyspieszyc start systemu: http://student.agh.edu.pl/~matrejek/1.png
<BlessJah> karmelek: po pierwsze, wywal ubuntu
<BlessJah> moj arch wstaje 14 sekund, bez przyspieszania
<BlessJah> windows 60 sekund, ubuntu wstawalo ~40
<BlessJah> po drugie, wywal GDM i bootsplasha
<BlessJah> startuj Xorg recznie, albo skryptem w bashrc
<karmelek> mhm
<BlessJah> mozesz tez zastapic GDM czyms lzejszym
<BlessJah> ale widze ze ladnie ubuntu 11.04 wstaje
<karmelek> to ja juz z palca wole :P
<karmelek> a idz
<BlessJah> if [[ -z $DISPLAY && $(tty) = /dev/tty1 ]]; then exec startx
<BlessJah> fi
<karmelek> wiem :D
<BlessJah> dodaj do .bashrc
<BlessJah> karmelek: wstaje dlugo bo jest przeladowane wodotryskami
<BlessJah> ale jest ladnie bo wiele rzeczy jest odpalanych rownoczesnie, wyciagajac z maszyny co sie da
<BlessJah> karmelek: http://blessjah.tk/bootchart.png
<BlessJah> karmelek: archlinux, stary bootchart
<BlessJah> porównaj ilość rzeczy które są odpalane
<BlessJah> ale twój jest ładnie zoptymalizowany, zobacz jakie wykorzystanie proca i reszty
<karmelek> BlessJah: to ironia czy serio mowisz?
<BlessJah> w sensie?
<BlessJah> ja nie mowie o czasie
<BlessJah> przez niemal caly czas masz na maksa zuzycie
<BlessJah> czyli nie da sie zrobic szybciej tego co sie wtedy robi
<BlessJah> mozna tylko pokasowac zbedne rzeczy
<karmelek> kuzwa, ale ten shit musial byc od poczatku w systemie w wiekszosci
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> tak wlasnie jest zbudowane ubuntu
<BlessJah> z mojego mozna by spokojnie 5 sekund odjac, odpalajac pewne rzeczy równolegle
<Nerihsa> systemd :?
<BlessJah> jakby sie udalo te 5 sekund od przodu odjac, to by bylo pieknie
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: tak, mozna sprobowac
<BlessJah> ale nie na ubuntu, ubuntu jest ciężkie samo z siebie
<Nerihsa> ja juz probowalem
<BlessJah> ja z 19 do 15 zszedłem jedynie kasując niepotrzebne demony i uruchamiając je w tle
<BlessJah> tylko to co mozna konfiguracja osiagnac, bez zadnej ingerencji
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: i jak ci poszlo?
<BlessJah> *do 14
<Nerihsa> nawet ladnie, z 19 do 13~14s (do kdm)
<Nerihsa> tylko cos wicd mi nie pasilo i musialem potem manualnie wlaczac
<Nerihsa> i czesto nei chcial sie wylaczac
<karmelek> BlessJah: a jak z akutalnoscia pakietow arch ma?
<BlessJah> karmelek: najaktualniejsze
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: o widzisz, przypomniales mi
<BlessJah> karmelek: przy czym ten system jest KISS
<BlessJah> karmelek: zadnych graficznych konfiguratorow
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: samo przez sie systemd ci piec sekund odjal, czy jakos kombinowales?
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: nie, poprostu kopiowalem configi z poradnika
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> zobaczymy
<BlessJah> Total Download Size:    0.57 MB
<BlessJah> 0,6 które przyspieszy twoj system
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> ciekawi mnie tylko czy da sie te 5 sekund z przodu uciąć
<BlessJah> nic sie tam nie dzieje, init sie wczytuje i to bardzo powoli
<karmelek> ale pajace...
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: masz bootcharta z systemd?
<BlessJah> karmelek: mozesz sprobowac systemd
<karmelek> robie klientowi strone
<Nerihsa> nie
<BlessJah> no to sam sobie wygeneruje
<Nerihsa> ale wywalilem bo nie do konca dzialal
<Nerihsa> i tak nie potrzebuje szybkiego startu
<BlessJah> u mnie nie ma sie co psuc praktycznie
<karmelek> i goscie placa 400PLN rocznie za serwer 300Mb
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> karmelek: ja im taniej to moge zrobic!
<BlessJah> ja im taniej!
<BlessJah> powiedz ze za pół stawki!
<BlessJah> po ile te serwery z ovh stały?
<karmelek> smiech
<BlessJah> karmelek: powiedz im ze za pół stawki im dasz serwer
<karmelek> na glupiej nazwie 240 zl za duzo lepsze parametry
<BlessJah> i wynajmij sobie z ovh serwerek
<karmelek> :D
<BlessJah> jak znajdziesz wiecej frajerow to bedziesz zarabial
<BlessJah> jak nie to nie bedziesz mial strat
<karmelek> inna rzecz, ze uslugodawca ma taki support ze niech go krew zaleje
<BlessJah> znaczy dobry czy zły, bo nie wiem jak rozumieć
<karmelek> upload 60MB - quota mnie lapie, drugi dzien czekam na odpowiedz
<BlessJah> mowie
<BlessJah> za pol ceny daj im 1GB bez limitu uploadu etc
<BlessJah> i wez serwer z ovh
<bastetmilo> ovh ma bardzo dobry support
<bastetmilo> tzn. ja się do tej pory nie zawiodłam
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a długo miałaś tam serwer?
<BlessJah> hum, dobra, lets tweak systemd
<bastetmilo> wirtualne mam od ponad 3 lat.
<termi> jaka jest komenda na wylogowanie bo logoutcos nie dziala
<bastetmilo> raz miałam vps
<BlessJah> z terminala czy ogólnie z konta?
<termi> z konta
<BlessJah> newim
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> jak wlacza sie systemd przez dodanie init=/bin/systemd
<BlessJah> a bootcharta w ten sam sposob
<BlessJah> to jak mam wygenerowac bootcharta dla systemd?
<Kasztan> witam
<BlessJah> Witaj Ewo!
<Kasztan> odlaczylem "niebezpiecznie" odtwarzacz mp4
<Kasztan> i teraz mi go nie wykrywa
<Kasztan> mozna cos z tym zrobic?
<bastetmilo> włącz i wyłącz komputer
<Nerihsa> zapewne ntfsfix czy cos takiego
<BlessJah> wklej gdzieś mount
<bastetmilo> tfu
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: newbie way
<Kasztan> hm?
<bastetmilo> na odwrót
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: costam o bootchart2 pisza
<BlessJah> najpierw wogole to skonfiguruje
<BlessJah> reboot na systemd
<BlessJah> brb
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: czytam wiki archa
<Kasztan> bast, nie pomoglo :/
<Kasztan> bastetmilo, nie pomoglo...
<Kasztan> jakies pomysly?
<bastetmilo> Kasztan - ja już nie mam. U mnie działa :)
<Kasztan> heh
<firemark> kurwa jak ja tego nie lubię
<firemark> rozwiąże problem i spierdoli
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: -2 sekundy
<BlessJah> ale duży minus już na starcie
<BlessJah> reboot/halt nie wylacza komputera, systemd wylacza kompatybilnosc z rc.local czy cośtam i sie biesi
<BlessJah> zasadziłem mu kopa dwa razy
<Dreadlish> uwaga uwaga! dreadlish stawia deba :D
<BlessJah> widać pararelizację procesu bardzo ładnie
<Dreadlish> systemd ssie
<BlessJah> ale przy tej ilości demonów które ja mam, mnie to nie urządza
<BlessJah> tym bardziej ze i przy inicie odpalam je w tle
<firemark> ~21:30:33~  Dreadlish : uwaga uwaga! dreadlish stawia deba :D
<firemark> Wyjdź
<Diabelko> (21:30:34) Dreadlish: uwaga uwaga! dreadlish stawia deba :D
<Diabelko> FSTYT NA CAŁE PAŃSTWO
<ntat> jacekowski,
<jacekowski> ?
<ntat> szukam odpowiedniego opornika dla diody ir z myszki
<ntat> 420 będzie ok?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: sorry, mam inne zajęcie - nie chce mi sie :D
<ntat> tzn. chodzi mi głównie o to jakie napięcie może ona dostawać?
<jacekowski> 20mA
<jacekowski> okolo
<ntat> a napięcie?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: postawie go może na netrze o ile dojdzie w jednym kawałku
<ntat> 3V?
<jacekowski> 20mA
<jacekowski> napiecie zalezy od diody konkretnej
<jacekowski> 20mA ma plynac prad
<ntat> jacekowski, no ale to jakie napięcie przyjąc, bo inaczej nie obliczę rezystancji
<jacekowski> zmierzyc
<jacekowski> 2V bedzie ok
<ntat> ok, już nie zmierzę, bo mychę mam w częsciach
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> miernika nie masz?
<jacekowski> ide grac w starcrafta
<ntat> jacekowski, mam miernik ale jak mam zmierzyć jakie napięcie jest na diodzie, jak mam ją wylutowaną
<jacekowski> ustaw na pozycje do testowania diod
<ntat> eh, mam starcrafta oryginał:)
<ntat> ale jedynkę
<jacekowski> ntat: tez mam
<jacekowski> ale dwojke
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> jacekowski, mam do testowania tranzystorów
<ntat> można tym diodę przetestować?
<TheNumb> Helou egein
<jacekowski> ntat: nie
<jacekowski> ntat: tzn. jakie
<jacekowski> ntat: opisane hFE?
<jacekowski> mam W3 W3:FT SC2 i WoW z wszystkimi dodatkami
<ntat> jacekowski, hFE
<dKc> kurde mole
<dKc> jest jakis koks z odzyskiwania gruba?
<jacekowski> ntat: hFE to nie to
<ntat> ja mam STarcrafta 1 - prezent od żony kiedyś dostałem:)
<jacekowski> ntat: a masz taka pozycje ze miernik piszczy jak sa zwarte sondy?
<ntat> nie, nie mam piszczyka
<jacekowski> i nie masz takiej pozycji z ikonka diody?
<ntat> eee mam:)
<dKc> nie ma zadnego koksa z odzyskiwania GRUBa?
<jacekowski> ntat: no to ustaw i podlacz diode
<jacekowski> ntat: w jedna strone i w druga strone
<ntat> jacekowski, świeci ale nie pokazuje nic
<jacekowski> ntat: miernik nic nie pokazuje?
<jacekowski> ntat: zadnego numerka?
<ntat> jacekowski, mignie jakaś wartość i znika
<jacekowski> czyli poza zakresem
<ntat> tak, jakby inny zakres miał być
<ntat> no własnie
<jacekowski> czyli masz do dupy sprzet pomiarowy
<ntat> 10 lat temu kupowałem:)
<jacekowski> ale to zaloz 2V napiecie na razie
<jacekowski> ntat: 30 letni metex takie rzeczy potrafi
<jacekowski> moj nowy fluke 289 takie rzeczy potrafi
<jacekowski> i zeby bylo ciekawiej ten fluke w polsce jest 500pln drozszy niz w UK
<ntat> ja pamiętam, że miernik kupowałem za 45 PLN
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> jacekowski, ok, to jakby pokazał jakąś wartość, to byłoby napięcie?
<dKc> czesc
<ntat> jacekowski, pokazuje. Wcześniej sprawdzałem na zwykłęj diodzie LED a teraz na tej podczerwonej. Jest 1800.
<ntat> tylko nie wiem czego
<jacekowski> ntat: tak
<ntat> czyli 1,8 V?
<jacekowski> ntat: no to to 1800 bedzie twoim napieciem przy ktorym dioda zaczyna przewodzic
<jacekowski> ntat: zaokraglij to troche w gore
<jacekowski> ntat: i to bedzie twoje napiecie
<ntat> czyli 2 V?
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> ta
<ntat> ok, a 3 to będize z dużo?
<ntat> Bo mam przy sobie 420 opornik:)
<ntat> a tak to potrzebował być 500
<ntat> *bym
<ntat> przy założeniu że dioda potrzebuje 0,02A
<jacekowski> 420 bedzie ok
<Diabelko> Czy po eksporcie dokumentu do PDFa zostają w tym PDFie klikalne linki? Na tym mi zależy.
<jacekowski> Diabelko: zalezy czym eksportujesz
<Diabelko> No, ale grunt że się da.
<Diabelko> To się liczy.
<ntat> jacekowski, a fototranzystor z tej samej myszki potrzebuje takiego samego zasilania, jak dioda?
<jacekowski> ntat: a czy wiesz jak tranzystor dziala?
<jacekowski> ntat: tranzystor zaczyna przewodzic prad jak pada na niego swiatlo
<ntat> wiem, ale musi mieć zasilanie
<jacekowski> nie musi
<jacekowski> laczysz to tak
<m477> jak moge sprawdzic ile mam fps na pulpicie? byla taka opcja w compizie ale teraz jej nie widze
<Diabelko> Zasadniczo na pulpicie jest 0fps
<m477> no fajnie
<jacekowski> GND ---- emiter kolektor -----REZYSTOR----Vcc
<jacekowski> i mierzysz napiecie na kolektor-emiter
<jacekowski> jak napiecie == napiecie zasilania == tranzystor nie przewodzi
<m477> zalezy jaki tranzystor ;p
<ntat> jacekowski, ten fotorezystor ma 4 nóżki
<jacekowski> to masz dwa fototranzystory w jednej obudowie
<m477> czemu dwa?
<jacekowski> typowy uklad zeby stwierdzic w ktora strone sie kreci
<jacekowski> bo ktorys zasloni wczesniej
<jacekowski> m477: zmierz sobie na tym diodowym ustawieniu ktore jest ktore
<jacekowski> i w ktora strone
<ntat> jacekowski, aha, ok czyli i tam mnie będzie interesował tylko jeden do rozpanania koloru
<ntat> jacekowski, i na nim powinna się zmienić wartość napięcia w zależności od oświetlenia?
<m477> jacekowski: sory ze sie wtracam ale 1 tranzystor moze miec 4 nozki
<jacekowski> m477: czwornikow tu nie omawiamy
<jacekowski> to raz
<ntat> tylko tak sobie myślę, że dla procesora potrzbuję dużych różnic, to nie musi być do niego podpięte zewnętrzne źródło prądu?
<jacekowski> ntat: popatrz na polaczenia
<jacekowski> ntat: tranzystor jest ciemny, nie przewodzi prad jest maly, czyli spadek napiecia na oporniku jest prawie zerowy
<jacekowski> ntat: czyli napiecie pomiedzy emitorem a kolektorem jest prawie rowne Vcc
<jacekowski> ntat: im bardziej zaczyna przewodzic tym wiekszy prad plynie i wiekszy spadek napiecia na rezystorze i napiecie na emiter kolektor spada
<m477> oczym rozmawiacie chetnie sie podlacze?
<m477> jesli mozna
<jacekowski> i fototranzystorach
<jacekowski> o*
<m477> i do czego wam te fototranzystory potrzebne?
<jacekowski> on chce wykrywac biale/czarne
<jacekowski> zeby wykrywac brzeg ringu
<jacekowski> do sumo
<ntat> jacekowski, no to w takim razie napięcie w jakim przedziale może oscylować??
<jacekowski> ntat: od 0 do Vcc
<jacekowski> chociaz saturacje ciezko ci bedzie osiagnac
<jacekowski> wiec bedzie to 0 troche wyzsze
<ntat> jacekowski, coś mam, jak jest jasno to jest większe, ciemno w okolicahc zera
<ntat> to by się zgadzało?
<jacekowski> zalezy gdzie mierzysz
<jacekowski> pamietasz prawo kirhofa?
<ntat> a to Vcc, co to znaczy? Nie jestem elektronikiem;)
<ntat> jacekowski, pierwsze?
<jacekowski> Vcc napiecie zasilania
<jacekowski> ntat: oba
<ntat> znam:)
<m477> heh ten fototranzystor to to samo co fotodioda podlaczona na baze w zwyklym tranzystorze?
<jacekowski> m477: to w sumie to samo
<jacekowski> m477: tzn. ludzie to nazywaja fotodioda
<jacekowski> m477: bo sie tak zachowuje
<jacekowski> m477: ale w praktyce to jest PNP badz NPN w srodku
<jacekowski> i jest to tranzystor
<jacekowski> tylko ze bez bazy
<m477> no to wiem
<m477> jak bez bazy
<jacekowski> bo baza jest sterowana swiatlem
<jacekowski> tzn. bez bazy podlaczonej elektrycznie do czegos
<m477> zamiast bazy dioda?
<jacekowski> masz baze ale nie podlaczona
<jacekowski> i masz dwie nozki
<m477> nie jest podlaczona do czego?
<m477> do emitera-kolerktora?
<jacekowski> normalny tranzystor ma 3 nozki
<m477> aha w ten sposob
<jacekowski> wyobraz sobie ze mu upierdolisz jedna nozke
<m477> no czaje
<jacekowski> a obudowe zrobisz przezroczysta
<jacekowski> i masz prosty malo wydajny fototranzystor
<jacekowski> bo w praktyce jest to robione zeby bylo czulsze na fotony
<jacekowski> itd
<m477>  w sumie kazdy tranzystor jest foto tranzysotrem jakby byly przezroczyste obudowy
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> ntat: no to wracajac do prawa kirchofa
<jacekowski> http://www.twiddla.com/538723
<jacekowski> cho no tu
<m477> heh
<jacekowski> no to teraz pacz na zolte
<jacekowski> ten kwadrat z napisem uC to mikroprocesor
<ntat> sorry za moje niebieskie ale próbuję się ogarnoć w tym;P
<ntat> ogarnąć
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> domysliłem się:)
<m477> nie narysowales fotodiody :p
<jacekowski> to jest prosty wykres
<jacekowski> ktory pokazuje zaleznosc pomiedzy napieciem na wejsciu mikroprocesora i iloscia swiatla
<jacekowski> ntat: lapiesz?
<m477> to nie powinna byc funkcja pradu?
<jacekowski> nie
<ntat> jacekowski, ja mam cztery nóżki, czyli dwa fototranzystory, skąd mam wiedzieć, który z  nich to kolektor a który emiter?
<jacekowski> ntat: a miernik od czego masz?
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> ntat: dotykasz wszystkie mozliwe kombinacje
<jacekowski> ntat: swiecac po nim
<jacekowski> ntat: jak cos miernik pokaze to tam gdzie masz czarne to masz emiter
<ntat> jacekowski, tylko przy każdym podłączeniu miernik pokazuje jakieś napięcie
<jacekowski> to zobacz ktore sie zmienia ze swiatlem
<ntat> ok
<m477> ;d
<ntat> atmel:p
<ntat> nie mazać mi prosze schematu:P
<karmelek> da sie jakos via ftp quote sprawdzic?
<lisu> re
<ntat> już mam emiter i kolektor
<ntat> :)
<ntat> jacekowski, skąd mam wiedzieć, jaki opornik połączyć między zasilaniem a fototranzystorem?
<lisu> o/
<AlexQ> Dobry wieczór
<Trybik> Witam poszukuje dystrybucji  na stary sprzęt P3 448 Katmai 512 KB Cache 64 mb ram płyta główna produkcji bliżej nieokreślonego chińskiego producenta karta grafiki zintegrowana.
<totalizator> wymiękam powoli przy tym co deweloperzy robią z domyślnym Gnome w Ubuntu, udało im się popsuć nawet pogodę - była zawsze koło zegarka
<totalizator> Trybik: dużej czy małej? jak mała to coś w stylu Puppy Linux a jak chcesz coś większego kalibru to chyba nic nie przebija Debiana Lenny
<Trybik> puppylinux niestety nie odpala na tym sprzęcie
<totalizator> jeśli ma być "up to date" i na takim sprzęcie
<Trybik> debian Lenny zawiesza się przy instalacji
<Trybik> jedyny system jaki udało mi się zainstalować to damn small linux
<Trybik> niestety w tej dystrybucji nie można korzystać z pakietów które są mi potrzebne
<totalizator> Trybik: to tak jak mówię Debian 5 i po krzyku
<Trybik> lenngo nie idzie zainstalować na tym
<Trybik> wywala krzaki na ekranie i trzeba wyciągnąć wtyczkę (sic)
<totalizator> co Ty mówisz? na słabszych laptopach instalowałem
<totalizator> nic czego by się nie dało obejść
<Trybik> możliwe ale ten sprzęt jest jakiś dziwny
<Trybik> nie wiem czy jądro z serii 2.6 uda się załadować na tym
<totalizator> to jeśli to P3 to Archa możesz, nawet lepiej
<manio> totalizator: widzę strasznie się interesujesz dysrtybucją której używasz
<totalizator> manio: do czego pijesz?
<manio> totalizator: byś się zainteresował to byś wiedział, że w 11.04 nie ma paneli gnome
<manio> totalizator: dlatego między innymi nie masz pogody standarowej
<totalizator> manio: o_O stary, o czym Ty mówisz?
<totalizator> oczywiście, że jest Klasyczny Gnome do wyboru
<manio> totalizator: i co tam nie działa Ci pogoda tak jak dawniej?
<Trybik> udało mi się vectora odpalić
<Trybik> :)
<totalizator> i nawet pogoda po staremu mi działała jako, że upgrade robiłem z wcześniejszej wersji, ale dzisiaj właśnie mi się wykrzaczyło to dziwadło "kompletny aplet powiadomień" i jak dodałem ponownie to jest tak jak napisałem - pogodę wrąbało
<totalizator> Trybik: toś sobie wymyślił
<totalizator> chodzi mi tylko o to, że od zawsze informacja o pogodzie była u mnie koło godziny a teraz się tego nie da zrobić to ten cholerny aplet jest niepodzielny - nonsens
<totalizator> *bo*
<Trybik> no co vectorlinux w wersji light  może działać na starym sprzęcie
<AlexQ> Czy każde LiveCD (nie tylko linuksowe) można przerobić na LiveStick?
<AlexQ> Albo np. zabootować LiveCD z dysku?
<Trybik> totalizator używałeś kiedyś aptosida ?
<Dreadlish> próbował ktoś zaodpalić starego dobrego beryla? :D
<Trybik> ja na lennym :)
<totalizator> AlexQ: za pomocą tego http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-create-multiboot-liveusb-using.html możesz praktycznie każde ISO bootować z pena za pomocą Gruba
<totalizator> Trybik: niet, pierwsze syłyszę
<Trybik> dobra dystrybucja wypróbuj sobie przy okazji naprawdę polecam :)
<Dreadlish> narazie
<totalizator> Trybik: jakoś nie widzę czym ma się to różnić od Debiana
<Trybik> masz najnowsze kernele niedostępne w sidzie i dużo łatek z aptosida :)
<Trybik> tzn z repo :)
<Trybik> tylko developerom czasem coś się pokręci i wywalą coś np BKL z Kernela na stałe ;)
<totalizator> Trybik: oh ah ;), się nudzi ludziom; idę spać, cya
<AlexQ> totalizator: Ale np. Win7 recovery CD na USB?
<AlexQ> Czym  najlepiej robić obrazy partycji?
<Trybik> wydaje mi się że ddrecue
<Trybik> *ddrescue
<AlexQ> mam laptopa bez napędu; chyba najsensowniej będzie zapisać obraz dysku na drugiej partycji i przekopiować przez sieć na drugi komputer, prawda?
<AlexQ> ddrescue to jakiś LiveCD/LiveUSB czy samo tool do robienia obrazu?
<AlexQ> Miło by było, gdyby się dało skompresować w locie obraz jakimś bzipem
<AlexQ> na którejś płytce rescue był taki tool z taką opcją, a chyba nawet potrafił zapisywać na dysku sieciowym
<AlexQ> idę spać, dobranoc :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-15
<m477> czy do formatu .mkv sa potrzebne jakis specialne stery, bo mi cos strasznie muli?
<firemark> m477: dobre gpu
<m477> firemark: posiadam nie najgorsze, a jednak
<m477> klatki jakby nachodza na siebie
<firemark> m477: a co masz?
<m477> gpu?
<m477> czy co
<firemark> no gpu
<m477> 8600 gf
<m477> i co ?
<firemark> hm
<firemark> to chyba powinno
<firemark> tak mi siez daje na oko
<firemark> 720p?
<m477> 1080 raczej
<m477> bluray
<m477> tak
<m477> x264 oile jest to jakis parametr
<firemark> hm
<firemark> pisze że niby obsłuży
<firemark> to nie wiem
<m477> ta grafa?
<firemark> w takim razie zamało danych
<firemark> no tak
<m477> moze dac link?
<m477> tylko to jest laptopowa grafa
<firemark> ja też mam radeona na laptopy
<firemark> i obsłuży
<firemark> http://www.nvidia.pl/object/geforce_8600_8500_faq_pl.html
<m477> 8600M GS ja mam
<m477> a tu jest o gt /gts
<firemark> to sam se kurde szukaj czy obsługuje
<m477> film sie wlacza ale sie tnie
<firemark> wylacz pulpit 3d?
<firemark> u mnie to pomaga w kde
<m477> do tej pory mi mkv smigalo
<firemark> zobacz z innymi filmami
<m477> ale mowie ze mam pixeloze
<m477> mkv wszystkie tak
<firemark> m477: to mów że wcześniej ci śmigało
<m477> na starej wersji linuxa
<firemark> m477: może po prostu jakiś chujowy mkv wziąłeś? :-d
<m477> ale nie 1080p
<m477> nie
<m477> mowie ze rozne probowalem
<m477> firemark: ogolnie proca pobiera calego
<firemark> m477: wygląda jakby GPU w ogóle nie pracowało w takim razie
<firemark> m477: źle ustawione iksy? stery?
<m477> nvidia-current
<m477> watpie, jak mialbym to sprawdzic?
<firemark> wersją sterownika
<m477> 195.36.24
<firemark> inaczej
<firemark> czy to najnowsza?
<m477> no swiezo pobrane
<m477> wczoraj system stawialem
<firemark> dążymy do braku pomysłów :D
<m477> ;]
<firemark> ostatni mój pomysł to config iksów
<m477> moze jednak komp zaslaby
<m477> tzn laptop
<en0x> akis stary ten driver
<en0x> 240 jest tera wersja
<m477> O_o
<m477> pobieralem wczoraj to chyba najnowszy, zreszta ja siedze na 10.04
<en0x> no to co
<en0x> tak czy siak ten driver jest stary w chuj
<m477> no to chyba mam najnowsze
<m477> a gdzie bedzie najnowszy wiec :|
<en0x> na nvidia.com?
<m477> lol
<foreste> en0x: przeszlo panom z gentoo.pl ?
<en0x> no wczoraj ci sciagneli chyba?
<m477> tam sa gowno nie stery
<en0x> lol
<m477> ;]
<foreste> oo
<en0x> wyjdz kurwa
<m477> gon sie
<foreste> m477:  jaka wer sterownika ?
<m477> pisalem [01:39] <m477> 195.36.24
<foreste> lol
<foreste> starocie :P
<m477> z repo
<foreste> bo teraz jest 270.xx
<en0x> to mowilem
<m477> hm
<en0x> o 270 juz? to chyba niedawno wydali
<en0x> bo ja dopiero niedawno 240 instalowal
<m477> to czemu w repo mam tylko takie?
<foreste> 22 kwiecien czy jakos tak
<foreste> ubuntu stare :P
<foreste> nawt 11.04 ;p
<m477> LTS
<m477> wiec w czym problem
<foreste> instaluj ze strony
<m477> odradzali mi
<foreste> te z repoz sa do 4 liter ;d
<m477> jacekowski: zwlaszcza
<m477> z nvidi.com tez
<foreste> nie ;p
<foreste> uzywam nonstop
<m477> ale argument ;p
<foreste> i niema problemu
<m477> ja mam inny komputer
<foreste> jaki ?
<foreste> jaka karta zresta
<foreste> tzn model
<foreste> i czy 32 lub 64 bit
<m477> 32
<m477> na stronie nvidi mi znajdujewersje 180 ~~
<m477> 8600m gs
<foreste> to niema problemu
<m477> z?
<foreste> mi 270 :P
<m477> niesamowite
<foreste> http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/270.41.06/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6xwfgej> (at pl.download.nvidia.com)
<foreste> prosze :)
<foreste> 195 to archaik xd
<m477> 185 ~~
<foreste> aa
<m477> na tej wersji sie chyba konczy support
<m477> dla mojej karty
<foreste> GeForce 8 series:
<foreste> 8800 Ultra, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 8800 GS, 8600 GTS, 8600 GS, 8500 GT, 8400 SE, 8400 GS, 8400, 8300 GS, 8300, 8200, 8100 / nForce 720a
<foreste> to z najnowszego
<foreste> kliknalem 880 gs
<foreste> kliknalem 8800 gs
<foreste> tu niema ruznicy
<foreste> bo jest jeden plik do wszystkiego ;p
<m477> 8600gs != 8600m gs
<m477> to jest moblina
<foreste> wiem
<foreste> GeForce 8M series:
<foreste> 8800M GTX, 8800M GTS, 8700M GT, 8600M GT, 8600M GS, 8400M GT, 8400M GS, 8400M G, 8200M G
<foreste> nowy ;p
<foreste> ja serie 7 agp mam ;p
<foreste> 7600gs ;p
<m477> ;]
<foreste> m477: http://images.okazje.info.pl/p/komputery/3381/gigabyte-gf-7600gs-gv-n76g256d-rh.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ybxmff> (at images.okazje.info.pl)
<foreste> ;p
<m477> gz
<foreste> ja tylko zdjalem ten znak dalem wiatraczek
<foreste> od pentium 1 ;P
<foreste> z 80 c mam ~49c
<m477> blok wodny >>
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/pic0008pld.jpg/= to mialem przed 7600gs
<foreste> tylko zasilacz zabil ja :|
<foreste> a przed nia mialem asus radeon 9550
<foreste> ktory zle spominam ;/
<foreste> bo na fglrx tvtime sypal sie ;p
<foreste> http://www.build.com.my/images/products/brand/asus/vga/ATI/a9550ge-td_l.jpeg to ^^
<foreste> m477:  i jak jest ok ?
<m477> nie instaluje poki co
<Dreadlish> re
<lisu> o/
<DaZ> \o
<slayerkurwa> witam
<slayerkurwa> mam mały problem z Ubuntu
<slayerkurcze> czy mogę zmienić, jaki program się uruchamia z tego menu z kopertą?
<slayerkurcze> n.p. mam Pidgina, niby wyświetla się pidgin, ale jest i "Ustaw rozmowę" dla empathy
<TheNumb> slayerkurcze: tego ustaw rozmowę raczej nie da się zmienić :P
<TheNumb> Nie wiem, nie mam uuntu.
<TheNumb> ubuntu**
<slayerkurcze> zawsze musi być empathy? :(
<slayerkurcze> kurna...
<slayerkurcze> a można chociaż zrobić, żeby od skrótu "Komunikator internetowy Pidgin" się uruchamiało zamiast "pidgin" to "pidgin -f"?
<slayerkurcze> bo mam dodupny modem i mi nie działa normalnie :<
<Satan_Inside> siemka
<Satan_Inside> ktoś z was ma i używa Huawei E160?
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: pod ubuntu?
<Satan_Inside> tak
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: a nie działa?
<Satan_Inside> TheNumb: jeszcze nie kupiłem więc nie wiem czy działa :P
<Satan_Inside> ale lepiej dowiedzieć się czy działa/nie działa zanim wydam te pieniądze
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: podobno działa i to bez problemu.
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: a dają gdzieś tanio? <:
<kasztan85> E156g dziala
<kasztan85> Satan_Inside,
<jacekowski> foreste: ty glupi jestes czy co?
<gjm> Bry
 * czopekmocy 
<czopekmocy> Bardziej opłaca się kupić netbooka z windowsem, czy bez? Chce tak czy siak zainstalować linux.
<Dreadlish> bez
<DaZ> ciezko trafić
<DaZ> a windowsa możesz oddać producentowi za jakies grosze :f
<czopekmocy> DaZ: nie tak ciężko. Acer ao522 na x-kom.pl
<DaZ> no niby nie, ale czasem sie chce coś co nie ma wersji z linuksem.
<totalizator> czopekmocy: Ty mi powiedz raczej jak znajdziesz jakiegoś bez Windowsa; kiedyś widziałem fajnego Samsunga z Suse w MediaM i to tyle
<kasztan85> uzywa ktos TOR'a na 11.04 ?
<czopekmocy> niedawno wyszedł bez systemu, na amd
<czopekmocy> totalizator: znalazłem.
<czopekmocy> http://www.x-kom.pl/p/64491-netbook-10-acer-ao522-c-50-2048-320-czarny.html
<DaZ> tor jest głupi
<DaZ> >:
<crusty> niet pauko
<czopekmocy> planuję wziąć tego acer a
<DaZ> jest.
<crusty> tak motzno ssiesz :/
<crusty> a szkoda
<kasztan85> DaZ, czemu glupi?
<kasztan85> co innego polecasz
<kasztan85> ;>
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> skaszaniłem sobie router
<DaZ> bo generalnie albo sam sie przedstawia, że to tor, albo lata jakimś dziwnym protokołem, który używa tylko tor
<DaZ> i taki iran odłącza absolutnie wszystkich i potem jedzie pałować [;
<kasztan85> hm..
<DaZ> no i co drugi co ma u siebie brame siedzi i snifuje :f
<totalizator> czopekmocy: nie odważyłbym się brać nic innego Acera poza netbookiem a i o to mi chodziło
<Dreadlish> tomato vs dd-wrt
<DaZ> jedyne do czego to sie nadaje to wrzucanie nagich dzieci na onionforum :f
<czopekmocy> totalizator: nawet ładny technicznie jest
<totalizator> czopekmocy: no jest, ale żaden Acer, którego widziałem u znajomych nie przeżył w jednym kawałku dłużej niż rok-póltora ;) a to zawiasy strzeliły, a to coś odpadło, przegrzał się... brr
<Dreadlish> totalizator: bullshit - mój działa już 2,5roku ;d
<termi> moj 5-6 lat
<czopekmocy> ten wyszedł niedawno.
<Dreadlish> zawsze sie znajdą hejterzy
<totalizator> Dreadlish: to pewnie polityka firmy - jeden na sto na taśmie jest tajniacki i ma działać kilka lat, żeby ludzie pisali w necie to co Ty
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie tylko ja i termi miżemy potwierdzić :)
<Dreadlish> s/miżemy/możemy/
<termi> ja tam z acerem nie mialem nigdy problemu
<termi> juz wole acera niz toshibe
<totalizator> ok, w sumie to jestem bliski kupienia netbooka Acera bo widziałem wczoraj w MM za 700zł z górką a to chyba najtaniej za ile taki sprzęt można wyrwać
<termi> totalizator: taniej to uzywany tylko :)
<totalizator> termi: jakoś nie mam odwagi
<termi> do czego do kupienia acera?
<totalizator> do używki
<termi> aaa
<totalizator> to już wolę Acera :P
<termi> ciekawe czy do aut tez masz takie podejscie
<termi> :D:D
<totalizator> auto akurat mam używane i sobie chwalę
<termi> dyć to szok :)
<czopekmocy> mój brat z żoną mają acera laptopa. Kilka lat stoi.
<czopekmocy> używany był
<totalizator> a ktoś wie ile gwarancji maksymalnie na to można dostać?
<termi> da sie jakoś przerzucic ustawienia firefoxa z jednego konta na drugie? w ubuntu?
<termi> albo gdzie on zapisuje to
<termi> ?
<termi> totalizator: na nowke? to pewnie z 2 lata
<termi> na uzywke miesiac rozruchowy :)
<czopekmocy> nie ma tam pliku config, albo coś, termi?
<termi> ale gdzie?
<bastetmilo> termi w .mozilla
<bastetmilo> i tam jest katalog firefoksa
<termi> ok
<totalizator> termi: no właśnie chyba dwa lata to nie tak łatwo, chociaż za dopłatą to bym nawet na trzy wykupił - robię się fanem ubezpieczeń
<bastetmilo> totalizator: acer ma dwa lata gwarancji na swoje laptopy - chyba ze bierzesz na firme to wtedy tylko rok.
<totalizator> bastetmilo: no to mnie przekonuje, dzięki
<bastetmilo> ja mam 3 acera - jestem z nich strasznie zadowolona.
<totalizator> zaraz, zaraz, "trzeciego"? a co się stało z pozostałymi? :>
<bastetmilo> wymieniam co 2-3 lata
<bastetmilo> żaden się nie zepsuł
<bastetmilo> nie był w naprawie nigdy
<totalizator> heh, ok
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ja tam mojego starego della przez 5 lat nie wymieniłem
<termi> totalizator: tak sie zastanawiam, mowisz ze chces zkupic w media za 700 zl czyli ze on jest dla ciebie najtanszy? nie masz wyboru chyba:)
<Dreadlish> a 650mHz dawało w dupe równo
<totalizator> termi: ale, że co?
<termi> "kupuj acera i nie pierxxol" :)
<Dreadlish> yup
<Dreadlish> popierdzam
<Dreadlish> ja mam asusa, acera i hp
<Dreadlish> hp był używany
<Dreadlish> asus już się zdążył spierdzielić, ale naprawiłem
<Dreadlish> acer - działa jak działał
<totalizator> Dreadlish: stary, do tej pory regularnie używam swojego sony Vaio z 1999 roku - K5 500, 8GB SSD z jakiegoś Acera właśnie z Archem 586 - daje radę, nawet bateria trzyma ponad godzinę
<TheNumb> totalizator: arch 586 dalej żyje?
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> nieźle
<TheNumb> brb
<totalizator> TheNumb: nie :) ale gdyby ktoś potrzebował to mogę udostępnić repo bo zrobiłęm sobie backup
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> zastanawiam sie czy lepiej kupić brand niu atoma, dowalić 4tb, czy postawić backupy na moim athlonie, kupić kontroler i też postawić 4tb
<termi> rób jak uważasz :)
<termi> :D:D
<Dreadlish> taniej mi  wyjdzie kupić kontroler
<Dreadlish> niż całego atoma
<Dreadlish> ale prądu żryć
<Dreadlish> kij wie ile mój 2000+ wpierdziela watów
<Quintasan> \o
<m477> jak sie nazywa umiejetnosc np edytorow tekstowych do uzupelniania skladni nazw zmiennych etc?
<Dreadlish> m477: autouzupełnianie =.=?
<m477> google malo cos otym wie =,=
<Kwpolska> m477: i nie musi
<Kwpolska> m477: bo to jest debilne
<Kwpolska> co, opera, skryptu nie widzisz? Zabije.
<m477> Kwpolska: strasznie
<m477> ?
<Kwpolska> m477: ta.  ty masz sam sie uczyc pisac programow
<Kwpolska> jak nazwales zmienna $rgojeiotjj94i3wjhrt90ij4hi0324jr03w4e to juz twoj problem
<termi> co zawiera plik user
<termi> w katalogu/home/user/config/dconf
<termi> ?
<termi> bo nie moge go podejzec niczym
<Kwpolska> termi: to jest plik binarny którego nie powinieneś ruszać.
<Kwpolska> no chyba ze chcesz wywalić ustawienia GNOME3/innego idioty który tego używa.
<termi> aha
<termi> wywalilem to :)
<termi> zobaczymy
<termi> co sie stanie
<termi> :)
<Kwpolska> no, to teraz, kochane ajaksowepudełko, zadziałasz?
<ntat> jacekowski, ?
<jacekowski> ntat: ?
<ntat> jacekowski, rzucisz okiem? http://img822.imageshack.us/i/czujnik.png/
<ntat> Tak może być?:)
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: tylko ze jak uzywasz cudzych klas
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: i takich rzeczy
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: i cie sie kojarzy ze zmienna sie moze nazywac colour albo color
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: to autocomplete ci podpowie
<jacekowski> ntat: 5V
<jacekowski> http://www.twiddla.com/538723
<jacekowski> tu pacz
<m477> jacekowski: tez mam pytanie, zainstalowalem z repo nvidia-current i jest to wersja 185, gdzie na stronie nvidi jest ver. 270
<ntat> jacekowski, ok, docelwo będzie 5 ale dla 12 użłem 420 omowego rezystora
<jacekowski> ntat: a dwa, dioda podlaczona do innego wyjscia przez opornik powinna byc
<jacekowski> ntat: i musisz sobie nia mrygac ze znana czestotliwoscia
<jacekowski> i potem ta czestotliwosc wylapywac po drugiej stronie
<jacekowski> bo inaczej bedziesz nieodporny na swiatlo zewnetrzne
<ntat> jacekowski, jak do innego wyjścia?
<ntat> jacekowski, wyjścia z uC CI chodzi?
<jacekowski> tak
<ntat> aha ok
<ntat> a gnd wszystkie wspólne mogą mieć?
<ntat> tzn emiter katoda i uC
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> i wtedy mozesz jednym wyjsciem mrygac
<jacekowski> a drugim patrzec czy sie zmienia s
<jacekowski> zmienia tranzystor
<ntat> Już sprawdzałem, fajnie to wszystko działa. Bez dodatkowego źródła, to 0 jest na czarnym a ok 25~30 mV jak podczerwienią poświecę
<rpsyj> witam
<rpsyj> czy jest jakiś program do konfiguracji głośników 5.1 na ubuntu?
<ntat> bardzo jasne diody są w tych rolkach, dużo jaśniejsze niż oryginalnie kupowanych czujnikach. Trzeba będzie im trochę ograniczyć świecenia, bo mogą być za jasne
<pepe-ayer> witam ten U11.04 dziala u mnie troche wolno   bez unity co polecacie
<TheNumb> pepe-ayer: zaloguj się na classic desktop.
<TheNumb> pepe-ayer: polecam używanie znaków interpunkcyjnych.
<pepe-ayer> ok zobacze
<Nerihsa> huh
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: meow
<winter> meow2
<firemark> m477: i jak?
<firemark> kasztan85: świetne ip :D
<kasztan85> no wlasnie od rana probuje sie dowiedziec jak je schowac
<kasztan85> bo gdzie sie nie pojawie to wszystkim sie podoba :D
<kasztan85> zainstalowalem tora
<kasztan85> poprzestawialem ustawienia
<kasztan85> ale na freenode i quakenecie nie dziala
<kasztan85> teraz poglebiam wiedze w sprawie kont shell
<kasztan85> :D
<firemark> kasztan85: hahahah
<kasztan85> firemark, brzmie jak oblakany? :D
<firemark> kasztan85: jako stracony z nadzieji
<kasztan85> firemark, nie rozumiem, wskaz mi droge... :D
<firemark> kasztan85: hm! uciekasz jak ten chlop z terminatora 3
<firemark> kasztan85: byle by cię nie znaleźli
<firemark> kasztan85: ale daj mi ip qrwa.
<kasztan85> firemark, co w nim szczegolnego, ze malo cyfr?
<kasztan85> :D
<firemark> kasztan85: tak
<kasztan85> to moze lepiej go nie chowac
<kasztan85> niech gul chodzi wszystkim :D
<bialy663> kasztan85: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<kasztan85> bialy663, thx, poczytam...
<termi> korzystal ktos z firefox-sync?
<totalizator> termi: mam  od dawna, działa jak należy
<termi> ok
<m477> jacekowski:
<m477> skad mam pobrac stery do nvidii, w repo mam wersje 185 a ze strony nvidii mi odradzano?
<Diabelko> ze strony nvidii
<winter> lol
<lisu> re
<jacekowski> m477: z repo
<m477> jacekowski:  w repo mam wersje 185
<jacekowski> m477: dobra jest
<jacekowski> m477: nie trzeba ci nowej
<m477> jacekowski: ale .mkv mi tnie
<jacekowski> to nie wina driverow
<jacekowski> tylko procka
<m477> jacekowski: na #ubuntu powiedzieli zebym ppa zainstalowal
<jacekowski> no mozesz z ppa ew jak bardzo musisz
<m477> jacekowski:  no core 2duo 2ghz i nie uciagnie mi filmu .mkv 1080p ?
<jacekowski> m477: a masz te drivery dzialajace?
<jacekowski> m477: pokaz glxinfo
<m477> jacekowski: no nvidia-current
<jacekowski> no ale pytanie czy dzialaja
<jacekowski> bo to ze zainstalowane nie oznacza ze system ich uzywa
<m477> render jest
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529894/
<jacekowski> hmmmm
<jacekowski> a co mplayer mowi
<m477> nic
<jacekowski> jak chcesz odtworzyc mkv
<m477> jacekowski: wlacza sie ale jest mega lag
<jacekowski> jakie vo masz?
<m477> klatkowanie
<m477> vo?
<jacekowski> video output
<m477> VGA
<jacekowski> xv, x11, gl?
<m477> hm
<m477> nie wiem
<m477> nie rozumiem pytania
<Nerihsa> no to daj mplayer film -vo xv
<m477> Nerihsa: mam gnome mplayera
<Nerihsa> przykro mi
<jacekowski> m477: to nakladka na mplayera
<jacekowski> m477: odpal z konsoli i obadaj co sie dzieje
<m477> http://wklej.org/id/529898/
<m477> ojj
<m477> co ja dalem
<jacekowski> nie tak
<jacekowski> mplayer
<jacekowski> taka komenda
<m477> a
<foreste> czesc
<Nerihsa> etserof
<m477> jak to zatrzymac?
<m477> dobra mam
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529901/
<Psotnick> m477: przeczytaj linie: 46-62
<m477> no widzalem
<m477> od czego tu zaczac
<m477> to ze slow cpu to jakis non sens chyba
<Psotnick> a ile masz?
<m477> coure 2duo 2ghz
<m477> 8600 M GS 512MB
<m477> nagorszych kompach takie cos smiga
<jacekowski> no ale popatrz
<jacekowski> A:  48.3 V:  47.8 A-V:  0.476 ct:  0.000   0/  0 51%  5% 13.6% 65 0
<m477> co to za parametry?
<jacekowski> 51% procesora czyli jeden rdzen jest uzyty przez kodek video
<jacekowski> m477: to jest status
<jacekowski> zrob mplayer /home/m477/dc/Public\ Enemies\ 1080p/Public\ Enemies\ 1080p.mkv -vo null
<m477> no wlasnie 50% a film ma ulamkowe czesci klatki na sekunde
<jacekowski> i pokaz co ci pokazuje
<jacekowski> m477: no wlasnie bo obciazony caly jeden rdzen
<jacekowski> m477: i mu brakuje
<m477> a
<jacekowski> odpal to z tym -vo null na chwile
<jacekowski> i pokaz
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529907/
<Psotnick> u mnie przy 720p jest 20-40%
<Psotnick> przy C2D T5550 1.83Ghz i GMA950
<jacekowski> A:  23.1 V:  23.1 A-V:  0.001 ct: -0.001   0/  0 64%  0% 10.7% 29 0
<jacekowski> no widzisz
<m477> jacekowski: ja mam T5750
<jacekowski> bez wyswietlania tego ma problem jakies klatki dekodowac
<jacekowski> tzn. zadnej klatki nie zdekodowal przez 23 sekundy
<m477> jaki wniosek?
<jacekowski> problem nie jest z grafika
<m477> a z ?
<jacekowski> procesorem
<jacekowski> albo cos
<jacekowski> pokaz /proc/cpuinfo
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa
<m477> jacekowski: moze to byc wina ze mam podlaczony monitor do laptopa?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> pokaz /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<jacekowski> to raz
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529912/
<jacekowski> i to cpuinfo
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529913/
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> pokaz to
<jacekowski> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529915/
<jacekowski> to poczekaj
<jacekowski> wyciagne laptopa
<m477> jacekowski: ale jest http://wklej.org/id/529917/
<m477> jacekowski: ogolnie mi sie wydaje ze compiz tez niezbyt plynnie chodzi
<jacekowski> zrob sudo bash -c "echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<jacekowski> sudo bash -c "echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<jacekowski> oba
<jacekowski> i pokaz jeszcze raz /proc/cpuinfo
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529922/
<jacekowski> teraz mplayer -vo null /ten/twoj/film
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529924/
<Psotnick> spadło
<m477> na 30% ?
<Psotnick> da radę odtworzć normalnie?
<Dreadlish> re
<Psotnick> jak widać :)
<m477> ale to rosnie jak mam teraz wlaczone
<m477> jacekowski: 50% po kliku sekundach znow
<Psotnick> yhym
<jacekowski> m477: sprawdz czy mozna odtworzyc film tera
<Psotnick> nie mam skąd 1080p skombinować
<Psotnick> ale bym u siebie sprawdził jak to działa
<Psotnick> chyba, że sprawdzimy na lanie
<m477> jacekowski: napisy przelatuja plynnie
<m477> ale jak zaczyna sie obraz zaczyna mulic
<m477> 61%
<m477> jacekowski: troche lepiej dziala, ale nadal tnie
<jacekowski> to jakis masz problem z procesorem
<m477> sam zobacz http://wklej.org/id/529942/
<Psotnick> łee, nie ma nic
<m477> jacekowski: jakby 2 rdzenie teraz wykorzystywal
<jacekowski> zrob mplayer -vo gl /plik/z/filmem
<m477> jacekowski: ale jak problem z procesorem, na tym laptopie gta4 wlaczalem nawet
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529945/
<jacekowski> sprawdz x11
<jacekowski> zamiast gl
<krzakx1> witam, jest tu ktos od budowy sieci ? mam krotkie pytanie
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/529946/
<krzakx1> jak dziala APek ? co znaczy ze AP jest przezroczysty ?
<m477> jacekowski: i jak?
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> chciałem już gościowi wytłumaczyć po ludzku a se polazł
<xvibenedykt> nie grzeszyl cierpliwoscia, bog mu tego nie zapomni
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> masz pan racje
<jacekowski> m477: zrob -vo help
<jacekowski> m477: i sprawdz kazdego z tej listy
<jacekowski> m477: ale to raczej nie pomoze
<jacekowski> m477: tu jest inny problem
<jacekowski> m477: kodek albo plik uwalony
<jacekowski> m477: masz innego mkv?
<m477> jacekowski: sporo tego, mam ale inne tez tna
<m477> ha
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> xuj, nie chce mi się
<winter> :-/
<m477> mozna tu link z allegro wrzucic?
<winter> wszysko można
<winter> ale niektóre tylko raz
<m477> moze ktos polecic jakis zestaw klaw. + mysze bezprzewodowa, zastanawiam sie nad tymhttp://allegro.pl/bezprzewodowy-zestaw-logitech-mk300-laser-wys-24h-i1593458620.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ecg8rm> (at allegro.pl)
<winter> linka spsułeś
<m477> http://allegro.pl/bezprzewodowa-plaska-klawiatura-mysz-logitech-320-i1593156172.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5s7fsns> (at allegro.pl)
<Psotnick> Przekliniak: help
<Przekliniak> Psotnick: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Psotnick> Przekliniak: seen gjm
<Przekliniak> Psotnick: gjm was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 9 hours, 37 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: <gjm> Bry
<crusty> Przekliniak: seen Psotnick
<Przekliniak> crusty: Psotnick was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 7 seconds ago: <Psotnick> Przekliniak: seen gjm
<Wizard> Psotnick: może go /query?
<gronx> witam Panów i Panie, jako, że trochę minęło od premiery nowego łubuntu :D chciałbym się zapytać czy ktoś wytrwał w użytkowaniu do teraz i czy już jakieś poprawki są coby lepiej działało a ludzie nie narzekali?
<Psotnick> tylko sprawdzam, czy żyje ;)
<Wizard> gronx: siedzę na lts i nic mnie nie przekona już do rezygnacji z niego
<Wizard> a tam, gdzie robiłem update do natty stoi już debian
<Wizard> ludzie narzekają i mają na co
<gronx> Wizard, ja na 10.10 ale sprawdzałem najnowsze w dniu premiery i mi się sypało co chwilę więc pomyślałem, że zapytam zanim znowu się wezmę za te unity
<Wizard> ej dobra, to nie są już żarty
<Wizard> dodałem moje kontrolki w netbeans do palety, wszystkie mogę rysować oprócz jednej
<Wizard> :S
<Psotnick> przepaliła się ;D
<Psotnick> musisz nową dać
<firemark> qrwa przeczytałem przespała
<Psotnick> firemark: nie, żebym coś sugerował, ale głodnemu chleb na myśli ;)
<firemark> Psotnick: chybbaaa tak.
<Wizard> firemark: lol
<Wizard> no to na co czekasz?
<Wizard> w niedzielę lachonaria też są otwarte :)
<firemark> Wizard: na piątek
<BlessJah> Wizard: głodnemu chleb na myśli
<BlessJah> bo ja skojarzyłem że gość na nogach od rana i tęskni za łóżeczkiem
<BlessJah> niezaleznie od tego czy zalegnie w nim sam
<BlessJah> czy nie
<Psotnick> BlessJah: ale to ja powiedziałem, że głodnemu cleb na myśli ;)
<BlessJah> Psotnick: a on o lachonariach
<Psotnick> a to prawda ;)
<BlessJah> dalem bardzo maly terminal, bo lowriter duzo miejsca potrzebuje
<BlessJah> nie wskazales ze konkretnie pomyslales o tym co Wizard
<winter> o/
 * winter je białą kiełbasę, sałatkę jarzynową, chleb z masłem i popija herbatą
<winter>   /me i słucha kraftwerk
 * winter i słucha kraftwerk
 * m477 je brut i przepija smrodem
<bialy663> me je kabanosa
<bialy663> ups
 * bialy663 je kabanosa
<winter> kabanosy są pr0
<bialy663> i zaraz sobie zrobię 0.5l herbatki
<winter> masz taki duży kubek?
<bialy663> nom
<Caemyr> lol
<Caemyr> 0.5 to maly
<Caemyr> moj obecny ma 1.2
<bialy663> bardziej filiżankę 0.5l
<Caemyr> najwiekszy jaki widzialem to 1.5
<bialy663> w domu sobie robię dzbanek herbaty
<bialy663> 1.8l
<Caemyr> i pijesz wprost z dziubka;P
<winter> bialy663: a białej próbowałeś? ;p
<bialy663> nom
<bialy663> dobra jest
<bialy663> ale droga
<szymon_g> witam
<winter> bialy663: znajdź białą sir-rogersa
<bialy663> Caemyr: zdarza się
<winter> jest ok i 6,50 za 50g
<bialy663> hm nie widziałem takiej
<bialy663> ale dzięki za cynk
<winter> bialy663: dobrze zaparzona działa nieco narkotycznie
<winter> bialy663: http://sirroger.tmsj.pl/produkty/herbaty-czerwone-i-biale.html
<bialy663> no widziałem
<bialy663> jak napisałeś o niej odrazu zrobiłem rekonesans jak wygląda opakowanie
<winter> hehe
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> kw ma tu bana?
<m477> jak sprawdzic gdzie przegladarka zapisuje ciasteczka?
<bialy663> jaka przeglądarka
<m477> firefox np
<winter> Drathir: za "last"
<winter> Dreadlish: ^
<m477> ?
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> :D
<bialy663> ~/.mozilla/firefox/profil/cookies.sqlite
<bialy663> m477:
<bialy663> gdzie profil to (coślosowego).(nazwaprofilu)
<m477> bialy663: dzieki, tylko ja kto otworzyc
<szymon_g> lol, gaga spiewa piosenke jezzowa o.O
<bialy663> czymkolwiek co otwiera bazy sqlite
<bialy663> ciasteczka mozna usuwać/przegladac w opcjach lisk
<bialy663> a
<m477> bialy663: jak?
<winter> szymon_g: link?
<szymon_g> winter, koncert na zywo na bbc3 mozna obejrzec
<bialy663> Options>Privacy> remove individual cookies
<szymon_g> w moim miescie, ale szans na bilet nie bylo (o 40000 aplikowalo 900000 ludzi). od 2 dni koncerty sa :)
<szymon_g> osobiscie- tylko katy b byla ciekawa. foo fighters tez jako-tako. a reszta bez znaczenia
<m477> bialy663: nie ma u mnie czegos takieo
<bialy663> znaczy wejdz do okienka options
<m477> bialy663:  a nie amm
<bialy663> no link powinien być
<m477> bialy663: a czy da sie to jakos przejrzec z poziomu np edytora tekstowego?
<m477> najlepiej z konsoli
<szymon_g> bialy663, no, szczegolnie jak w tv ogladam. teraz gra na pianinie i spiewa. calkiem fajnie swoja droga o.O
<m477> bialy663: tzn jak wydobyc taka informacje z pliku, za pomoca np c++/javy?
<bialy663> jeśli znasz sqla to sqlite3
<m477> nie znam
<bialy663> http://www.cafewebmaster.com/howto-readexport-firefox-cookies-linux
<bialy663> szymon_g: chyba pomyliles nicki
<winter> szymon_g: bo gaga jest całkiem fajna
<szymon_g> ah, sorry, my bad :~
<szymon_g> no, tylko ten image jaki kreuje jest taki sobie :|
<bialy663> no i herbatka wysączona
 * szymon_g zlopie cydra
 * winter wypił szklankę soku truskawkowego i idzie po kolejną
<Dreadlish> a
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXD6Gtinvbc KLASYK!
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<winter> 2nd
<Enlik> 3rd
<bialy663> n++
<karmelek> kojarzy ktos taki bajer jak przerzutnik Schmitta?
<qermit> tak
<qermit> karmelek: a co potrzebujesz od nieboszczyka?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-07
<m477> st
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<ftpd> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> o. Nie tylko ja nie śpię o tej strasznej godzinie.
<ftpd> Ale Ty pewnie nie śpisz 'już', co?
<bastetmilo> Tak. Ja już nie śpię. A Ty? Jeszcze nie śpisz?
<ftpd> Jeszcze.
<ftpd> Próbowałem o 3:00.
<ftpd> Ale niestety, mój brzuch powiedział, że nie.
<ftpd> Zatem siedzę, piję gorzkie herbaty i katuję serial.
<bastetmilo> zatrucie?
<bastetmilo> i jaki serial?
<ftpd> Prawdopodobnie. Chyba serek pleśniowy.
<ftpd> Stark Trek: Enterprise.
<bastetmilo> serek plesniowy, który był wcześniej goudą?
<ftpd> Nie, który był wcześniej wciąż camembertem.
<ftpd> Ale kupiłem go osiem dni temu. Niby leżał w lodówce, natomiast nie wiem, ile był przydatny do spożycia w momencie zakupu ;-)
<bastetmilo> Na opakowaniu daty nie bylo?
<ftpd> Była, natomiast niespecjalnie zamierzam szukać w śmieciach, bo a) ta wiedza niczego nie zmieni; b) to nadal grzebanie w śmieciach, które od tego czasu zapełniły się różnymi rzeczami.
<bastetmilo> hehe, jasne.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czy podjąć kolejną próbę na 3 godziny, czy obejrzeć jeszcze odcinek i iść do roboty na 8:00.
<bastetmilo> dobra, bbl, czas do pracy
<ftpd> Czus.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: to ty pracujesz?! :O
<Matan[M]> ;]
<Voldenet> praca czyni wolnym, Matan[M]
<Matan[M]> Voldenet: po szwabsku brzmi to jakoś lepiej ;)
<Voldenet> po szwabsku to brzmi groźniej
<Matan[M]> tak prawdziwie
<Voldenet> po szwabsku to nawet 'jem kanapkę z musztardą' brzmi groźnie
<m477> re
<sajimon> hm, jak zmienić czcionki dla gtk w 12.04 bez instalacji gnome-tweak-tool?
<sajimon> cześć
<m477> mi sie wydaje ze sie w nim nie da nic zrobic bez instalacji czego kolwiek
<BlessJah> v
<Voldenet> pewnie musisz coś w jakimś pliku zmienić
 * m477 nie moze sie doczekac jego nowego zakupu - STM32F4 Series 32 Bit ARM Cortex-M4F
<sajimon> m477: opanowali już eeproma na procku?:D
<m477> co?
<sajimon> no w stmach
<m477> nie iwme
<sajimon> to nie wiesz co kupujesz?
<m477> In March 2011, ST announced the expansion of their STM32L-series with flash densities of 256 KB and 384 KB
<m477> jak widac opanowali
<sajimon> flash != eeprom
<m477> a F4 jest jeszcze nowsze
<sajimon> nvm
<m477> minimalna roznica ;)
<m477> zasada zapisu ta sama
<sajimon> co ty mowisz, to zupelnie 2 różne rzeczy
<m477> co ty mowisz
<sajimon> doczytaj ;)
<m477> nom
<m477> ok ide
<jacekowski> ftpd: niczego w sumie
<jacekowski> ftpd: mam zimbre na serwerze, i stamtad mi wszystko po Activesync leci
<jacekowski> ftpd: a na desktopie albo desktopowy klient zimbry, albo outlook
<Voldenet> o, to zimbra potrafi activesync?
<Voldenet> ciekawe, ciekawe
<Voldenet> muszę kiedyś zaprzestać używania tych googli, bo mnie śledzą
<jacekowski> community edition nie umie
<jacekowski> ale pelna wersja umie
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: pracuje...
<ChaosEngine> Voldenet: a potem zimbra cie bedzie zledzic i odsprzeda dane googlowi, pff
<shpaq> mornin'
<ftpd> jacekowski: A muzykę itp?
<jacekowski> ftpd: clementine
<ftpd> Ok.
<jacekowski> badz amaroK
<jacekowski> hmm, Amarok
<ftpd> Ale to Ci się przecież nie wykrywa jako UMS?
<jacekowski> MTP
<jacekowski> nexus nie ma w ogole zwyklego usb storage
<jacekowski> ale clementine umie MTP
<jacekowski> clementine roksuje rulezem
<ftpd> Ok.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: android 4.0 nie ma wsparcia dla urządeń blokowych <:
<TheNumb> Zostawili tylko MTP.
<TheNumb> Tzn, oficjalnie nie ma :P
<qermit> TheNumb: tzm dla jakich nie ma wsparcia?
<Dreadlish> że co?
<qermit> tzn*
<TheNumb> qermit: czyli nie podepniesz telefonu jako usb storage.
<qermit> dla pendrive usb twoim zdaniem nie ma wsparcia?
<TheNumb> qermit: nie w tę stronę :D
<qermit> nie no, zabraniasz mi?
<TheNumb> Nie sprecyzowałem.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: tu pieprzysz
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: farmazony?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> soa#1
<TheNumb> Hmm, dziwne...
<qermit> http://www.jayceooi.com/2012/03/14/how-to-enable-usb-mass-storage-on-android-4-0-ics-samsung-galaxy-s2/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7v2r6sd> (at www.jayceooi.com)
<qermit> TheNumb: ^^
<TheNumb> qermit: a to dziwne.
<TheNumb> qermit: w innych urządzeniach też działa?
<TheNumb> Ja testowałem w tablecie i ni chu-chu ;/
 * qermit ma tableta
<TheNumb> qermit: widać jestem 100 lat za murzynami ;(
<bastetmilo> hm. Co polecicie mi do zrobienia screencastu na Ubuntu?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Creating_Screencasts
<bastetmilo> Chciałabym coś prostego, nie musi mieć opcji nagrywania dźwięku.
<ftpd> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/07/recording-a-screencast-in-ubuntu-tutorial/
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: pierwszy link nie spełnia założenia "proste"
<ftpd> Drugiego mi się nie chciało oglądać.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dzięki. Drugi to chyba to czego szukam :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Spoko. Generalnie wpisałem w wiadome miejsce 'ubuntu screencast' i samo się.
<ftpd> Btw. spałem od 5:00 do 9:20, jestem niewyspany na maksa :(
<ftpd> I to jest Twoja wina, bastetmilo. Mogłaś mi powiedzieć 'nie śpij, oglądaj'.
<ftpd> Ba, mogłaś. Powinnaś!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: moja?!
<bastetmilo> Ja Ci dam.
<Gienek> witam
<bastetmilo> ftpd: TO idź teraz spać. A nie taki nie wyspany siedzisz.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Hmm. Ale tak w biurze, przy wszystkich?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie widzę tego.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: hm. Ułóż się pod biurkiem i śpij miejąc nadzieje, że nikt nie zauważy ;)
<bastetmilo> albo śpij tak jak na wykładach się śpi :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ok, a Ty zrobisz wszystkie moje dzisiejsze taski?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a kto Ci każe spać przez całą pracę? Zdzrzemnij się 2h i potem nadrobisz :)
<bastetmilo> Zdrzemnij*
<bastetmilo> Ja niestety muszę screencast dla klienta nagrać :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To łatwe. Trzeba przeklikać kilka raidów w kilku maszynkach, podbić wersję IPMI na kilku kolejnych i zlokalizować podobno-istniejące serwery Gemiusa.
<Gienek> potrzebuje pomocy jak pod ubuntu zamontować dysk systemowy windows przez truecrypta bo nie wiem jaki plik mam mu wskazać aby można było tę partycje pod montować
<Gienek> windows był za szyfrowany przez truecrypt
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jasne, jasne. A kto zrobi moje zadania na dziś?
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ma
<jacekowski> TheNumb: oficjalnie
<jacekowski> TheNumb: rozchodzi sie o to zeby pamieci nie dzielic
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie wiem. Pan jezus? On lubi robić takie numery.
<jacekowski> TheNumb: dlatego rekomendowane jest to MTP i Unified Storage czy jakos tak
<jacekowski> ftpd: co mozesz zrobic dzisiaj zrob jutro
<jacekowski> ftpd: bedziesz mial caly dzien wolnego
<bastetmilo> hum. Mam screencasta w ogv - ale windowsy to otworzą? Czy muszę przerobić to na jakiś inny format?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jak bedziesz miala kodeki
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: domyslnie to malo co odtwarza ogv
<jacekowski> bo to theora
<jacekowski> ten format od BBC na falkach
<jacekowski> albo to nie theora
<ftpd> Byle ffdshow umie ogg
<jacekowski> theora w kazdym badz razie to jest
<jacekowski> ale chyba nie o bbc
<jacekowski> od bbc byl dirac
<bastetmilo> ftpd: k-lite ma chyba ffdshow?
<jacekowski> klite to syf
<bastetmilo> serio, dawno nie robiłam nic na windowsie, zupełnie się nie orientuje
<jacekowski> sam ffdshow + potencjalnie ac3filter
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ale k-lite jest chyba popularny, po prostu zastanawiam się czy klient to będzie miał.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ma.
<ftpd> Ja wczoraj walczyłem z kodekami.
<ftpd> Ale ale.
<bastetmilo> czyli jak klient ma k-lite to powinien odtworzyć ogv?
<ftpd> http://d.pr/i/LOoe
<ftpd> !
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Powinien. Jak chcesz i to mało tajne, mogę Ci sprawdzić na windowsie z k-lite po 18:00.
<bastetmilo> nie no. Ja bym to chciała do 17.30 już posłać
<bastetmilo> krzaczę?
<ftpd> A poka jeszcze raz, bo recode mam.
<bastetmilo> w maku mam jing i on mi robi swf... i to jest proste :/
<bastetmilo> ć
<ftpd> Jest si.
<jacekowski> nie krzaczysz
<ftpd> u, ale fajny ticket. Nazywa się 'Serwer foo' (gdzie 'foo' to nazwa jakiegoś serwisiku), a w treści ma 'jak pokazują nasze statystyki, prawdopodobnie nie działa serwer dla foo, proszę o sprawdzenie'.
<ftpd> I ja mam kurwa zgadnąć, który serwer, co na nim jest, jak to jest ważne i dlaczego.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie przeklinaj proszę.
<bastetmilo> ja wiem, że w takich wypadkach to aż ciśnie się, ale tu raczej się powstrzymuj :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Staram się, ale krew człowieka zalewa.
<bastetmilo> wiem :). Też mam takich klientów.
<bastetmilo> ale mają nową ksywe.
<bastetmilo> Karaluchy.
<ftpd> U mnie się mówi 'żubr'.
<bastetmilo> Bo wyłażą ze swoimi głupimi pytaniami jak robactwo.
<bastetmilo> A dlaczego u Ciebie 'żubr'?
<jacekowski> ftpd: zamknij ticketa z odpowiedzia "za malo informacji"
<ftpd> Chyba bez genezy. Ale wyobrażam sobie, że chodzi o to, że stanie takie na środku biura, rozdziawi gębę i gapi się jak wół na malowane wrota.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Prawie dobrze. _Odrzuć_ ticketa z taką odpowiedzią.
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie znam waszego systemu
<ftpd> Ciesz się.
<jacekowski> ale ja ostatnio mialem telefon ze most nie chce sie otworzyc
<jacekowski> ze wyswietla wiadomosc ze nie wszystkie barierki sa opuszczone
<jacekowski> i co maja zrobic
<jacekowski> to bylo jak objawienie jak im powiedzialem ze opuscic barierki
<jacekowski> ide
<jacekowski> bo wolaja na samolot
<bastetmilo> dobra, nagrywam jeszcze raz.
<ftpd> Blah, znów 15 paczek dostało aktualizację i 'system restart required'.
<ftpd> Jasne, nie mam co robić, tylko się restartować.
<bastetmilo> u mnie się obudził, piszczy że sterowniki do karty graficznej chce.
<bastetmilo> OKI doki. DeVeDe przerobiło mi to na avi :)
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: a ffmpeg/mencoder to nie uczyli?
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: nie uczyli.
<Skrzyp> no to kicha
<Skrzyp> normalnych enkoderow sie uzywa, a nie jakis porytych frontendow
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie ma to jak linux
<jacekowski> ftpd: w windowsie teraz w zasadzie znaczna wiekszosc updateow jest rebootless
<Skrzyp> ktore po niewiadomo co ciagna tony zaleznosci do pythona, czy innego syfu
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: nie powiedzialbym :>
<bastetmilo> kto umie ten używa. Skrzyp nie możesz wymagać tego od ZU.
<Skrzyp> Zalewacza Umywalek?
<bastetmilo> Zwykły Użytkownik
<Skrzyp> to jak chca robic frontendy dla ludziow, to niech pisza jakos po ludzku, jak np. w OSX
<Skrzyp> tam nie potrzeba kolejnych megabajtow bibliotek do UI dla kazdej appki
<Skrzyp> tylko wszystko jest w ObjC/Cocoa
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: w windowsie tez w sumie tak jest
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: no tak, tylko niektore GNUowskie dziady wymagaja GTK
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: ale pod linuxem ludzie w ogole twierdza ze problem binarnej kompatybilnosci nie istnieje
<Skrzyp> ;p
<Skrzyp> to niech sy wlacza Haiku
<Skrzyp> i sprobuja odpalic cos spod BeOSa
<Skrzyp> -.-
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: ale to w końcu masz do kogo pretencje? Do użytkowników czy tych, którzy napisali ten progam?
<bastetmilo> *pretensje
<Skrzyp> do programistow
<Skrzyp> a uzytkowniki tez by sie nauczyli korzystac z CLI
<Skrzyp> bo spoleczenstwo coraz bardziej sie udebilnia
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: odpimpaj się odemnie. Po to mam prosty program, żeby go używać.
<jacekowski> ale po co sie meczyc z cli i czytac manuale
<jacekowski> jak pod gui masz gotowe
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: czy Ty masz w pracy czas na czytanie manuali?
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: ale ktos w cli klepac musi, zeby z gui ktos mial korzystac. A za kilkanascie lat Kowalski nawet nie zrozumie pierwszego rozdzialu jakiegokolwiek prodrecznika programowania z Helloworldem.
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: ano, nie sa dlugie, tylko podstawowy opis i parametry
<Skrzyp> reszty sie doszukam na czuja
<bastetmilo> jak Ci płacą za szukanie to sobie szukaj.
<julek> Skrzyp mnie rozbawil;)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp made your day
<julek> Skrzyp: uzywasz jakichs edytorow tekstu?
<julek> Skrzyp: jesli tak to po co? seda sie naucz
<Dreadlish> dżyzas
<Dreadlish> każdy używa tego co lubi
<Dreadlish> nie ma, że ludzie z gui to zuo
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: no i prawidlowo
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: im mniej programistow tym lepiej dla mnie
<bastetmilo> jacekowski++
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: placa za to ze wi
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak, tak. Ja nie wiem, dlatego szukanie i grzebanie ograniczam do minimum.
<kworker> cześć
<kworker> używa ktoś qfaktury? po zainstalowaniu kubuntu 12 przestało działać sprawnie, nie zapisuje ustawień/kontrahentów/towarów a w konsoli wywala "can not set content"
<faktor4u> kworker: może głupie, ale prawa dostępu sprawdzałeś?
<kworker> do czego?
<faktor4u> kworker: do katalogu z konfiguracją qfaktury
<kworker> katalogi ~/elinux orax ~/.config/elinux mają 775, a pliki w nich 664
<kklimonda> kworker: zgłoś deweloperowi
<faktor4u> sprawdziłem właśnie pod Windowsem, problem też występuje. Po odznaczeniu we właściwościach "tylko do odczytu" zaczyna działać poprawnie. Nie mam pod ręką Linuksa chwilowo.
<kworker> "tylko do odczytu", gdzie to jest?
<Dreadlish> wtf is tylko do odczytu?
<kklimonda> taki atrybut windowsowych systemów plików
<Dreadlish> coś w stylu
<faktor4u> kworker: pod Windowsem. Pod Linuksem to pewnie atrybut "i"
<Dreadlish> 4?
<Dreadlish> albo r--
<Dreadlish> ?
<faktor4u> kworker: możesz podać wynik ls -al ~/.config/elinux ?
<kworker> za moment, bo pracownik zrebootował kompa :)
<kworker> tzn "użyszkodnik" :)
<kworker> faktor4u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/973498/
<faktor4u> kworker: wygląda ok. Może poza datą. Spróbuj usunąć pliki customers.xml i products.xml. I wtedy spróbuj jeszcze raz dodać kontrahentów w programie.
<faktor4u> Jak będę miał chwilę czasu to odpalę Ubuntu i zobaczę, czy u mnie też będzie problem.
<Wizard> Kurde, znów mnie wywaliło.
<Wizard> Albo wywaliłem się sam, z rozpędu.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<kworker> faktor4u: ale one puste są
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Powiedz no mi, udało Ci się kiedyś zrobić na OSX taki magiczny feature, że wygaszacz ekranu jest po prostu zwykłym, jednym zdjęciem, które się nie rusza?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> No nie nauczą się.
<faktor4u> kworker: spróbuj i tak. Nie zaszkodzi.
 * Wizard przeprosił się z KDE.
<julek> :)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: 3.5 oczywiscie? :>
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> z szfurką
<julek> 3.5 to trup od paru lat
<Skrzyp> nie no
<Skrzyp> ostanio wyszedl 3.5.12
<Skrzyp> ostatni powiew
<Skrzyp> a ogolnie, TDE go rozwija
<julek> ta... smiesze ludki jeszcze w to wierza
<Dreadlish> ale dwójka nie jest taka zła
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> czwórka
<Dreadlish> (co mi z tą dwójką?!)
<julek> ja sie dziwie zespolowi kde, ze tak po prostu porzucili kde3
<julek> po tylu latach pracy
<Dreadlish> eh
<Wizard> Pff.
<faktor4u> kworker: podaj mi jeszcze jeśli możesz ls -al ~/elinux
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
 * sjg ma glupie pytanie
<bastetmilo> sjg: pytaj.
<sjg> jak wrzucam do cron.d/ to potem jakos crona resetowac musze?
<sjg> crontab -e nie wchodzi w gre :D
<kworker> faktor4u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/973498/
<faktor4u> kworker: dałeś mi jeszcze raz ten sam link co poprzednio.
<ftpd> Wizard: ;-)
<kworker> sory, myślałem, że chodzi o ten sam, ale w ~/elinux jest to samo
<faktor4u> kworker: usuń ~/elinux. Po tym może zadziałać. Jeśli nie, to chyba trafi ci patchować program. Patch jest.
<sjg> cron, wrrr..
<sjg> ech, usera nie dopisalem..
<kworker> faktor4u:jaki patch?
<faktor4u> kworker: http://my.opera.com/mziab/blog/2010/02/11/qfaktury-zestaw-latek
<faktor4u> kworker: spróbuj zrobić to co wyżej napisałem.
<kworker> ok, właśnie się loguję
 * sjg hihi działa
<drathir> co niszczycie ciekawego ?
<kworker> faktor4u: użyszkodnik raportuje, że działa :) dzięki za pomoc! tylko nie rozumiem dlaczego usunięcie katalogu pomaga
<faktor4u> kworker: prawdopodobnie dane zapisują się do jednego katalogu a odczytują z drugiego - pustego :)
<faktor4u> kworker: skasowanie jednego wymusza odczyt i zapis w to samo miejsce. Tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej. Miło, że mogłem pomóc.
<kworker> rozumiem, spadam, jeszcze raz dzięki
<faktor4u> kworker: nie ma za co. Ja też spadam.
<drathir> ktos stawial kvm-a na debianie moze?
<pakos> hmm {b} przy nazwie paczki co oznacza?
<ftpd> BlessJah: być?
<BlessJah> ta
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> Super.
<BlessJah> ftpd: co jest?
<ftpd> Pomożesz z bitbucketem?
<ftpd> Bo się w końcu wziąłem.
<BlessJah> i do jutra nie wytrzymasz?
<BlessJah> e, w sumie kij w oko
<BlessJah> i tak nocke zarywam dzisiaj
<BlessJah> ftpd: z czym problem?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Chcę zrobić dwa repozytoria: jedno, w którym ja mogę commit, ale każdy może sobie clone, czy tam <tu gitowy odpowiednik svn up>.
<ftpd> I drugie, w którym tylko ja będę mógł zarówno commit, jak i clone/up.
<BlessJah> podczas tworzenia przy nazwie jest ptaszek private
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> I to pierwsze ma nie być private?
<BlessJah> działa jak w c++, tylko friend ma dostep
<ftpd> Porównania do c++ nie pomogą, nie znam się.
<ftpd> A jak w nie-private definiuję, że tylko ja mam commit rights?
<BlessJah> samo sie ustawia iirc
<ftpd> Póki co zrobiłem repo, a na lokalnym dysku git clone <Sciezka z bitbucketa> katalog
<ftpd> Do do dobrze?
<BlessJah> tak
<ftpd> No ok.
<ftpd> I teraz mam sobie kod.
<ftpd> Mam wrzucic do katalogu, git add *, git commit?
<BlessJah> tak
<ftpd> Ok, w8.
<BlessJah> a na koniec git push
<ftpd> Po co git push?
<ftpd> Czym się różni commit od push?
<ftpd> zrobiłem git add, git commit.
<BlessJah> git add mowi ze ma sledzic zmiany w plikach
<BlessJah> commit robi snapshota
<ftpd> tuonela ~/tf % git push
<ftpd> Username:
<ftpd> Password:
<BlessJah> ale push wysyla na zdalny serwer
<ftpd> Everything up-to-date
<BlessJah> git remote
<ftpd> No to push, czy remote?
<ftpd> I czy mam podac sciezke?
<ftpd> tuonela ~/tf % git remote
<ftpd> origin
<BlessJah> remote wyswietla liste
<BlessJah> commita zrobiles?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> add, commit, push.
<ftpd> (przy push nie podalem sciezki, ale to chyba nic?)
<ftpd> Tyle, ze na bitbuckecie nie widze commitow
<BlessJah> nom, bo dopiero push wysyla
<ftpd> No ale zrobilem pusha.
<BlessJah> wpisales wiadomosc do commita? jak ci sie plik tekstowy do edycji pojawil?
<ftpd> Dalem -m
<BlessJah> git commit -m 'message'
<ftpd> No tak.
<BlessJah> git log
<BlessJah> sa jakies commity?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> tuonela ~/tf % git log
<ftpd> commit d62b92af130ea618fcfc85d3ed3b621c6ac40774
<ftpd> Author: Bartek 'ftpd' Stalewski <ftpd@insomniac.pl>
<ftpd> Date:   Mon May 7 18:16:12 2012 +0200
<ftpd> Initial commit.
<ftpd> Aj, za duże, sorry.
<ftpd> w sensie, już nie będę tyle na kanał pastował.
<BlessJah> query
<ftpd> Sure.
<gjm> BlessJah: co powiedz o ilości linii?
<gjm> * powiesz
<BlessJah> gjm: zabierz te grabki sprzed mojego nosa i idz stawiac babki gdzie indziej
<gjm> stawiałeś kiedyś babki grabkami? gratuluję, po prostu chce przypmnieć że "kto pod kim dołki kopie, sam w nie wpada" (nawet grabkami)
<BlessJah> eee... tekst o babkach grabkami jest żenujący, nie wiem jak zareagować
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: wy-pastuj mi buty ;-)
<gjm> ale kwas ;f
<BlessJah> gjm: nie płaczmy nad rozlanym mlekiem
 * drathir sobie system ubil, a dokladniej cos kolo resolvera lub cos odnosnie py jesli wget tez na pythonie jest bo nie potrafi trasy  neta odnalezc ;p
<qermit> drathir: pewnie /etc/resolv.conf masz złe
<qermit> albo routingi
<foreste> czesc
<drathir> qermit: no wlasnie dobre jest proxy nie chce przepuszcza i lub lokalny dns w jednej z dwoch tych rzeczy cos moglo pojsc... wget z --no-proxy z debiana stronki obraz testing pobiera, ale juz z sourceforge juz trasy znalezc nie potrafi...
<drathir> czyli niekoniecznie po stronie perla pythona problem...
<onedeep69> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć onedeep69.
<gjm_> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć gjm_.
<bastetmilo> re
<bastetmilo> znów sobie skaczecie do gardeł? Nieładnie.
<gjm> kto komu?
<bastetmilo> kto komu, kto komu. Jeszcze się głupio pytasz.
<gjm> oj tam, oj tam. a Ty co dzisiaj taka niemiła jesteś?
<bastetmilo> Od razu niemiła.
<bastetmilo> Jeszcze nie widziałeś mnie niemiłej.
<gjm> :/
<onedeep69> pytanie, podczas instalacji openmediavault (debian) mam do wyboru dwa interfejsy sieciowe, pierwszy standard eth0 i wlan0 intel corporation pro wireless 3945abg, po wyborze wifi nie znajduje sieci (po prostu nie dziala) jadro 2.6.32, moduly zaladowane do kernela
<onedeep69> iwl3945
<onedeep69> manualnie nie moge wlaczyc na laptopie przyciskiem karty
<gjm> a iwconfig coś wykrywa?
<onedeep69> wlasnie w tym nie ma iwconfig :)
<Dreadlish> rfkill?
<julek> wireless-tools
<onedeep69> mam wrazenie ze wszystko spoko, tylko cos nie "zasila" tej karty :)
<onedeep69> julek: myslisz, ze to zalatwi sprawe?
<julek> bedzie iwconfig?
<onedeep69> winien
<gjm> hej KiFka
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka!!!
 * KiFka hej
<KiFka> bastetmilo, jak milczysz… to ide tu hehhe
<KiFka> patrzec co rozrabiasz
<bastetmilo> KiFka: a bo nie patrzyłam na gmaila, tylko w edytor :)
<bastetmilo> trzeba było na jabbera to by mi okienko wyskoczyło :)
<drathir> w debianie jest iw i ifconfig tylko sudo trzeba uzyc...
<Wizard> drathir: No i?
<qermit> Wizard: pokaszesz mi sfojom fotke?
 * qermit runs
<gjm> :D
<KiFka> wow
<Wizard> qermit: Przecież ty mnie widziałeś na żywo :|
<Wizard> I jak przyjedziesz na zlot, to znów będziesz mógł.
<drathir> Wizard: to odnosnie wyzej, bo wpisujac bez pokaze, ze nie ma programu...
<onedeep69> drathir: O_o dpkg nie ma :)
<qermit> Wizard: jaki zlot?
 * qermit niewtemacie
<qermit> albo wnietemacie
<bastetmilo> Właśnie. Czemu sie na zlot nie zapisujecie?
<Wizard> A to trzeba się zapisywać?
<bastetmilo> qermit: bastetmilo.pl/zlot/
<bastetmilo> Wizard: teoretycznie nie trzeba, ale ja bym wolaławiedzieć ile osób będzie
<Wizard> bastetmilo: ja mam jakiś ślub na drugim końcu Polski w okolicach.
<qermit> bastetmilo: to zapisz mnie i żone
<drathir> onedeep69: to coz to za okrojona wersja hrhr
<Wizard> Więc muszę się dowiedzieć co i jak.
<onedeep69> drathir: 200mb :)
<onedeep69> ale odchudzona przesadystycznie :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no halo! Jak to? Że niby nie przyjedziesz? Że na jakiś głupi ślub chcesz jechać zamiast??
<Wizard> Na ślub i wesele.
<Wizard> To jakaś bliska rodzina żony, nie wypada :|
<Wizard> Ale mówię, w okolicach.
<Wizard> Daty się niekoniecznie pokrywają.
<Wizard> Ale raczej nie ma mowy, żebym dotrał przed późnym wieczorem w piątek.
* qermit changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://bastetmilo.pl/zlot/ | http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<qermit> no i teraz wiadomo o co kaman
<Wizard> No
<jacekowski> qermit: z zona?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Mogę przyjechać :D
<Wizard> Ślub jest później.
<bastetmilo> No!
<bastetmilo> dobrze.
<jacekowski> co to za dni sa
<jacekowski> sobota/niedziela?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: piatek i sobota
<qermit> jacekowski: a z czym? z dzieckiem?
<jacekowski> od kiedy masz zone?
<ftpd> jacekowski: płaciłeś za shipping tego swojego zegarka do pl?
<jacekowski> ftpd: do UK
<jacekowski> ftpd: ta
<jacekowski> ale clo i wszystko juz w cenie
<jacekowski> zaraz ci powiem dokladnie ile zaplacilem
<ftpd> No, bo ja się strasznie nakręciłem.
<Wizard> Za shipping! I jak tu nie przeklinać!
<jacekowski> bo to szlo z USA do magazynu TI gdzies w europie
<Wizard> Pieprzone niemce :<
<jacekowski> a potem od TI dalej do mnie
<jacekowski> nawet 2 naklejki sa na pudelku
<Wizard> Shipping.
<Wizard> Boże.
<bastetmilo> Nie można po ludzku napisać przesyłka?
<jacekowski> nie
<bastetmilo> bo?
<jacekowski> a shipping tez nie prawidlowe
<jacekowski> bo to international takie
<bastetmilo> Ty to robisz specjalnie, żeby wkurzyć Wizarda
<qermit> jacekowski: prawie od roku
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak wysyłasz z woli list pocztą polską do radomia, to to jest przesyłka
<BlessJah> ale do UK co innego, jak nie shipping?
<BlessJah> :>
<KiFka> qermit, dowody….
<qermit> KiFka: to pokash najpierw focie
<jacekowski> ftpd: hmm, £126 z karty poszlo
<jacekowski> ftpd: wiec wyglada na to ze to bylo z przesylka juz $199
<KiFka> qermit, a chetnie … http://www.flickr.com/photos/kifka/
<qermit> KiFka: a teraz fotki bastetmilo
<qermit> :E
<KiFka> hrrr
<KiFka> qermit, ja paskudna jestem
<KiFka> nie ma co ogladac
<bastetmilo> ja moge pokazać swoje fotki
<bastetmilo> :>
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ciekawe, jak do pl. Ale to sie przekonam, bo si mega podjaralem
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Pokaz!
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: pokaz cycki
<BlessJah> ftpd: co za zegarek?
<gjm> dzień pokazywania fotek?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: oczywiście, już, lecę i specjalnie dla Ciebie znajduję zdjęcia moich cycków.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: dziekuje
<qermit> jacekowski: wejdź na dupa.pl
<bastetmilo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/152848/mua.jpg
<KiFka> jaskas piekna bastetmilo :*
<ftpd> Sweetaśnie.
<KiFka> https://picasaweb.google.com/107009885109459359616/Agnieszka?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3y8436> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<KiFka> a to niby ja
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423833_329987290378507_100001017163906_950286_2073093274_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d67fapq> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<ftpd> A to ja.
<KiFka> ftpd, co jadles?
<ftpd> KiFka: Farbę do ciała.
<KiFka> niezdrowo wygladasz
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533562_403417503003659_201269963218415_1651935_630402299_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cv92n7z> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<ftpd> Tu wersja bardziej optymistyczna.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja już nie klikam w Twoje linki. :)
<KiFka> ftpd, czyzby przygotowania do zombee walku?
<BlessJah> powrót z imprezy?
<ftpd> KiFka: Si.
<jacekowski> KiFka: ile ty masz lat jesli mozna spytac
<KiFka> ftpd, musze sie koniecznie wybrac z aparatek na ta impreze
<KiFka> jacekowski, a czy to istotne?
<ftpd> KiFka: Ty jesteś zagraniczna, dobrze pamiętam?
<KiFka> ftpd, no troche tak
<ftpd> KiFka: No ale zawsze możesz odwiedzić Psn.
<qermit> KiFka: http://wstaw.org/w/161w/
<gjm> mnie to już chyba każdy widział ;d
<jacekowski> hmm, wiecie co, moze tez pojade
<dweller> nie
<bastetmilo> gjm: tak, Ciebie już widzieliśmy
<jacekowski> bo bilet w obie strony mam za grosze
<jacekowski> a mnie nie widzieli
<KiFka> qermit, mam to samo na lapce…
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: a gdzie chcesz jechać?
<jacekowski> no na ten zjazd
<jacekowski> czy tam zlot
<qermit> KiFka: jesteś moją żoną?
<julek> ja bym przyjechal...
<KiFka> qermit, nie… ja jestem zona mojego meza
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jesteś pewnien? To nieoficjalny zlot, zadnych wykładów, tylko takie tam szwendanie się po Wrocławiu, poznawanie i gadanie...
<jacekowski> no a czemu by nie
<jacekowski> ktos jest z wroclawia?
 * BlessJah 
<qermit> KiFka: ale to że jesteś żoną swojego męża nie oznacza że nie jesteś moją żoną
<jacekowski> bo w sumie przydaloby mi sie wroclaw zwiedzic
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Ty mieszkasz we Wrocławiu, a nie jesteś.
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> no mieszkam
<KiFka> oj qermitku mysle ze jak by tak bylo to bys wiedzial o tym
<jacekowski> nawet moje zdjecie rzuce
<jacekowski> tylko sie zaupa
<bastetmilo> julek: jak jesteś chętny to napisz, to wpisze Cie na liste :)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: zapisz mnie na byc moze
<julek> bastetmilo: nie moge nieststy:(
<bastetmilo> ah
<dweller> bastetmilo: a jak wiesz jak nieoficjalny arczkon wyglądał? :>
<julek> bastetmilo: chociaz chetnie bym przyjechal
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1266&g2_serialNumber=1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cle99cp> (at gallery.jacekowski.org)
<jacekowski> o to ja
<jacekowski> ten w niebieskim
<bastetmilo> dweller: a kiedy był nieoficjalny?
<BlessJah> jacekowski++
<dweller> bastetmilo: w czasie oficjalnego
<julek> jacekowski: a myslalem, ze ten w czerwonym z tylu
<dweller> picie wódki w kiblu politechniki
<qermit> jacekowski: wyglądasz jak ciotka niewydymka na tym zdjęciu
<bastetmilo> dweller: aaaach to
<julek> heh
<jacekowski> nie mam lepszego zdjecia
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nawet w kominiarce?
<BlessJah> :D
<qermit> jacekowski: weź telefon, zrób słituśmiech, czaśnij słitfocie i udostępnij
<gjm> jacekowski: ładne oczy
<jacekowski> nieogolony jestem
<jacekowski> na tamtym zdjeciu w sumie tez, ale to nie widac
<qermit> jacekowski: to będziesz bardziej seksi
<BlessJah> btw, skoro ty stoisz tam... to kto zrobił zdjęcie?
<qermit> chyba że masz dziewiczy wąs
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wolisz nie wiedziec
<BlessJah> czyli facet
<julek> raczej nie cygan;)
<bastetmilo> Ty, Wrocławiak - a Ty nie przyjdziesz na zlot?
<dweller> cygan zwiałby z aparatem
<julek> :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ale oni kreca…. z tymi fotkami … jakby sie wstydziloi czy co?
<foreste> qermit:  zawaliles taka rure sze szok
<dweller> julek:
<dweller> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c9d_1336308120
<bastetmilo> KiFka: jasne że się wstydzą. Gdzie im do nas ;P
<julek> dweller: widzialem wlasnie
<BlessJah> kręcił się tam gość przebrany za niedźwiedzia i brał piątaka za fotkę
<julek> dweller: widziales cyganski basen?
<dweller> nie
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0D7PPQqZFw
<suitch> jaka rure
<dweller> julek: :D
<julek> a jaka plaza czysta wkolo
<qermit> foreste: właśnie jaka rurke?
<EsmD> yo
<KiFka> EsmD pokaz fotke :D
<KiFka> ;P
<foreste> qermit: 20:55] <qermit> jacekowski: wyglądasz jak ciotka niewydymka na tym zdjęciu
<foreste> otym mowie ;p
<EsmD> D:
<KiFka> ucichliscie...
<dweller> ;3
<dweller> to są ludzie z irca
<dweller> czego oczekujesz
<KiFka> dweller, jak widac zbyt wiele
<KiFka> ide po cos do picia
<qermit> foreste suchara puścił i wszyscy zastanawiają się czy się śmiać czy płakać
<bastetmilo> KiFka: na innym kanale mamy ostrą wymiane zdań, kto może a kto nie może przyjechać na zlot.
<szymon_g> witam
<KiFka> szymon_g, :)
<szymon_g> czesc kifka :)
<KiFka> hejo
<KiFka> co slychac
<KiFka> pokaz fotke :D
<jacekowski> ja pokazalem
<KiFka> hrrrr
<szymon_g> no, zalezy gdzie ucho pryzlozyc ;)
<szymon_g> jacekowski, \o
<szymon_g> coz- co dzien to bugreport. dzien bez buga to dzien stracony pod linuksem najwyrazniej ;)
 * szymon_g wlasnie wypelnil reporta o kernel panicu
<szymon_g> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=819624 :P
<jacekowski> szymon_g: a gdzie reszta informacji?
<jacekowski> to przepisales recznie?
<szymon_g> nie widac ;)?
<jacekowski> a juz chcialem ci marudzic ze kernel pewnie skazony
<szymon_g> toto wszystko co tam bylo
<jacekowski> ale zauwazylem not tainted
<szymon_g> no, masz tam fotke. kernel z repozytorium wziety, nie samorobka :)
<jacekowski> no to debuguj tera
<szymon_g> jak :)?
<Wizard> Idźcie sobie na #rhel :(
<szymon_g> jak juz to na #fedora
<szymon_g> ;)
<jacekowski> objdump i paczaj co tam jest nie tenteges
<jacekowski> fetora smierdzi
<szymon_g> czemu niby "smierdzi". przynajmniej cos robia dla linuksa :)
<szymon_g> (flame warning)
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: żadnych flejmów
<szymon_g> eh, zero poczucia humoru obecne opy maja...
<szymon_g> za moich czasow...
<szymon_g> ;)
<szymon_g> ok, jacekowski co konkretnie mam objdumpowac?
<jacekowski> kernel
<Dreadlish> i po co?
<jacekowski> bo jest zabugowany
<Dreadlish> dżyzas
<jacekowski> szymon_g: zrobiles memtesta oczywiscie?
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: co mu dolega?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: stack protector wywala
<Dreadlish> ehm
<Dreadlish> zbuduj sobie waniliowy
<jacekowski> to jest stockowy kernel
<Dreadlish> a kij mnie stockowy?
<Dreadlish> mi chodzi o waniliowy
<Dreadlish> prosto z kernel.org
<szymon_g> jacekowski, pamiec jest ok (jak mniemam)
<Dreadlish> simple vanilla kernel
<szymon_g> zreszta- nic innego z tym problemow nie ma
<szymon_g> (no, moze poza ubuntu ktory w ogole nie chce sie uruchomic nawet z livecd ;))
<ntat> Cześć.
<szymon_g> hej
<jacekowski> bo to w sumie ciekawy bug
<szymon_g> jacekowski, jak chcesz to ci przesle wiecej info. tylko napisz mi co i jak (wiem, "man objdump" istnieje- ale nie chce mi sie go czytac szczerze mowiac. zreszta- na debugowaniu sie nie znam wiec nic mi to nie mowi i tak)
<jacekowski> no wlasnie to jest jakis bug w schedulerze
<szymon_g> i to co jest przepisane/ na zdjeciu toto wlasnie wszystko co mi wyskoczylo
<ntat> Męczę się ostatnio z WiFi z netbooku. Nie mogę połączyć się z siecią. W Wicd nie mogę dodać hasła, a w gnome managerze nie mam uprawnień do modyfikacji sieci - Not authorized to control networking. Do jakiej grupy trzeba dopisać użytkownika, żebym mógł utworzyć połączenie bezprzewodowe?
<ntat> Grupy network nie mam
<gjm> ntat: i mówisz o Ubuntu?
<szymon_g> jacekowski, a tak swoja droga: czemu "smierdzi"? taki systemd bardzo ciekawie wyglada (inna sprawa, ze toto taki MacOSX ma od lat- przynajmniej czesciowo)
<szymon_g> do zmniejszanie burdelu przez przeniesienie wszystkiego do /usr etc
<szymon_g> firewalld (ale toto raczej w f18 bedzie) etc
<julek> ntat: odpalic nm-applet z uprawnieniami roota?
<jacekowski> nie chce mi sie fetorowych patchy szukac
<jacekowski> ale to ich mieszanie w schedulerze popsulo
<szymon_g> jacekowski, http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/fedora/linux/updates/testing/17/SRPMS/kernel-3.3.4-4.fc17.src.rpm tutaj masz paczke ze wszystkimi patchami ;)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bvth6hn> (at mirror.bytemark.co.uk)
<drathir> ntat: jak pod ubu to kiedys trzeba bylo demona wicd recznie uruchamiac bo sie gryzl... ale sprobuj wicd spod konsoli tam wiecej bledow powinno wyrzucac....
<ntat> drathir, ok, sprawdzę
<Diabelko> (21:36:05) gjm: ntat: i mówisz o Ubuntu?
<Diabelko> to teraz trzeba mówić tu tylko o Ubuntu?
<gjm> nie?
<qermit> dobra czas isc spac
<gjm> po prostu dziwi mnie to że używa wicd
<drathir> gjm: a nie slyszales ze nm-applet podobno w niektorych konfiguracjach ladnie neta przycina a wicd nie?
<Diabelko> gjm: e tam, wicd całkiem spoko, zależnie z czego korzystasz
<Diabelko> ponoć chłopaki na xfce mają z tym problem
<gjm> nie słyszałem bo nie miałem z tym problemów
<drathir> nie wiem od czego to zalezy ale juz pare razy slyszalem o tym... a wicd swietne do konsolowych dystrybucji...
<Diabelko> zasadniczo konsolowe dystrybucje rzadko siedzą na sprzętach z wifi
<Diabelko> no, ale to prawda :P
<dweller> 3wicd ssie
<drathir> gjm: a moze nawet nie wiesz ze moze 9i wiecej necik wyciagac hrhr a tu noc transfer x2 na wicd ;p
<julek> dweller: ssie strasznie
<dweller> no ssie
<gjm> wiem że mój necik w ogóle mało wyciąga
<dweller> ja używam systemowych skryptów z reguły, arch i funtoo takie mają
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<gjm> lol
<Gienek> gjm, ping
<gjm> Gienek: Host is unreachable
<gjm> :D
<Gienek> gjm, ping
<gjm> Gienek: Host is unreachable
<gjm> :D
<Wizard> Na basha!
<Wizard> Juz wrzucam!
<bastetmilo> ale co sie stało?
<dweller> Wizard: rofllcopter.pl by pewnie przeszedł
<Wizard> Fakt.
<Wizard> Na bashu juz nikt nie pamieta IRCa.
<dweller> jesteśmy dinozaurami
<dweller> ale może to i lepiej
<sjg> agree, 3/4 ogladajacych basha, nie wie czemu bash to bash ;o
<gjm> z cyklu: "statystyki z dupy wyjęte"
 * sjg xD
<sjg> nie no, mam takie wrazenie po facebookowych komentarzach
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> A czemu bash to bash?
<gjm> "po facebookowych" wyraża więcej niż milion słów.
<sjg> yeah
<Wizard> A czemu bash to bash?
<sjg> bo bash
<sjg> 8D
<gjm> bo nie zsh
<ftpd> Bo bash.org?
<bastetmilo> bo co ma zsh czego nie ma bash?
<bastetmilo> ;)
<sjg> bastetmilo: zakladaj zsh.org.pl
<gjm> jest hipsterskie
<bastetmilo> jest ęą
<Wizard> Hmm, a ja myslalem, ze to dlatego, ze bash to po amerykansku walic konia :|
<Wizard> Bo glownie o tym sa cytaty na bash.org.
<Psotnick> zsh jest fajne
<Wizard> Ja lubie fish.
<Skrzyp> ano
<Skrzyp> fish jest funkcjonalnie porownywalny z zsh
<arek77> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_tSe7yAoa8
<arek77> co za chorzy ludzie
<szymon_g> powershell FTW!
<szymon_g> ;)
<bastetmilo> arek77: nie wrzucaj takich linków, co?
<Skrzyp> szymon_g: idz na sanki, co?
<arek77> bastetmilo, ok, po prostu musiałem sie tym z kims podziekic
<bastetmilo> arek77: to nie jest własciwe miejsce.
<Wizard> Dobrze, ze nie mam flasha.
<Wizard> Widze, ze pliterek tez nie.
<Wizard> Ech. Kochane KDE.
<gjm> loffki
<arek77> Wizard, taki alternatywny
<arek77> bursztynem też srasz?
<gjm> arek77: trochę ładniej
<arek77> defekujesz bursztynem?
<gjm> od razu lepiej
<szymon_g> Skrzyp, ;)
<bastetmilo> arek77: wyjdź, zamilcz, ale zrób to sam.
<Wizard> Łóżko.
<Wizard> O.
<BlessJah> co wrzucił?
<szymon_g> zegnam
<bastetmilo> dobranoc. Bądźcie grzeczni.
<gjm> bastetmilo: dobranoc
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: pa, mamusiu
<Skrzyp> ;p
<sysek> (:
<m477> re
<sysek> czesc Wizard o/
<gjm> cześć sysek
<sysek> czesc gjm
<szymon_g> witam ponownie
<sysek> znalazlem piekne zdjecie
<sysek> a nawet dwa
<sysek> w sumie to trzy
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/pkin_1_web.jpeg
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/1336344320776.jpeg
<m477> nie spamuj
<sysek> bo ?
<m477> bo tak
<gjm> :>
<sysek> bo tak
<sysek> jak male dziecko
<gjm> albo moja siostra
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/1336345730031.jpeg
<sysek> zakochalem sie po uszy
<m477> hahaha
<szymon_g> :) rude sa fajne
<szymon_g> czy kde ma cos takiego jak "jump list"?
<m477> cool story
<sysek> idz pic
<julek> rude...
<m477> jak dziecko
<julek> 1st
<szymon_g> great. kde's bugzilla doesn't offer functionality of reminding usernames. bloody great
<szymon_g> *username
<szymon_g> ah, my bad :)
<szymon_g> kurde, zle okno :|
<Voldenet> bloody great
<Voldenet> Esteemed gentlemen
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<omg222> Cześć jak skompilować kernel dla x86 486 na systemie x64?
<szymon_g> :) Voldenet
<szymon_g> omg222: cross-kompilacja?
<Voldenet> próbowałeś szukać w googlach?
<Voldenet> bo bym tłumaczył, ale to jest takie stare, że aż mi szkoda klawiatury
<omg222> szukam od 2 godzin.
<Voldenet> http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/06/04/howto-cross-compiling-a-32-bit-i386-linux-kernel-on-64-bit-machine-amd64/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cqb4l6m> (at linux.koolsolutions.com)
<Voldenet> słabo szukasz
<omg222> faktycznie nie wiedziałem co wpisać cross kompilacja wyskakuje natychmiast.
<Voldenet> http://www.google.pl/search?q=compile%20kernel%20i386%20on%20x86_64
<Voldenet> masz z 5 linków
<Voldenet> z różnymi wersjami tutoriali
<omg222> tak tylko jak chciałem coś za pomocą ich robić to miałem problem bo nie mogłem ustawić arch procesora.
<omg222> zresztą już nie ważne dzięki za pomoc.
<szymon_g> dobra, mykam
<m477> re :)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-08
<office> i gowno
<office> ja juz mam dosyc
<m477> nie klnij
<m477> gdzie jest moderacja?
<BlessJah> śpią
<m477> 0 skutecznosci
<BlessJah> nie generalizowałbym\
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<BlessJah> skąd wiesz że dobry?
<bastetmilo> mam taką nadzieję
<bastetmilo> dobra, czas się zbierać do pracy :)
<kklimonda> o/
<BlessJah> hej
<bastetmilo> re
<kklimonda> o/
<kklimonda> \o
<kklimonda> i tym pozytywnym akcentem zakańczam wizytę na kanale na parę godzin ;)
<bastetmilo> o/
<ChaosEngine> to se pomachali
<soee> hej, jak moge wyszukac z lini polecen pliki gdzie data modyfikacji jets > XXX ?
<soee> *linii
<Dreadlish> findem
<gjm> bry
<Wizard> Findem end distrojdem!
<BlessJah> actually it's findem and deletem
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> find . -mtime +1 -delete ;P
<bastetmilo> hej, może ktoś mi chce pomóc i ma 20 minut wolnego czasu? :)
<Voldenet> w czym?
<bastetmilo> w testowaniu.
<Voldenet> ja odpadam, nie lubię testować oprogramowania
<omg222> Cześć mam problem z cross kompilacją kernela
<omg222> daje w konsoli make arch=i386 menuconfig ustawiam ładnie arch procesora
<gjm> omg222: ten sam problem miałeś wczoraj, dostałeś odpowiedź
<omg222> nie nie dostałem odpowiedzi
<omg222> mam nadzieje że są tu ci cwaniacy co mnie odsyłali do googli
<gjm> sam jesteś cwaniak, Voldenet miał rację
<omg222> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-32bit --cross-compile --arch=i386  kernel_image kernel_headers
<omg222> i otrzymuje błąd
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyXTjPhY8Kk
<omg222> make   CROSS_COMPILE=--arch=i386- ARCH=x86_64 \
<omg222> i wola arch procesora mimo iż ustawiłem export arch=i386
<TheNumb> omg222: wklej ten błąd na pastebin.ubuntu.com
<gjm> omg222: http://debian.linux.pl/threads/8773-Kompilacja-jadra-32-bitowego-na-debianie-64-bitowym
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cxkqe8m> (at debian.linux.pl)
<omg222> gjm wszystko to zrobiłem
<gjm> dobrze, pokaż jaki otrzymujesz błąd
<omg222> http://wklej.to/1r1MJ
<omg222> wola arch procesora a nie powinien
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<gjm> omg222: no to mu podaj
<gjm> omg222: "make menuconfig ARCH=x86"
<gjm> spójrz co ty podałeś
<omg222> owszem tak ustawiałem arch procesora
<omg222> dobra może inaczej .config jest dobrze ustawiony problem jest z kpkg bo wyciąga nie wiem skąd że jest to x86_64
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> make ARCH=x86 all
<Dreadlish> itd
<omg222> Dreadlish przykro mi ale nie rozumiem.
<gjm> omg222: przeczytaj j e s z c z e raz to co ci wysłałem i porównaj
<omg222> gjm zrobiłem wszystko tak jak pisałeś.
<gjm> nie
<gjm> ale dobra
<gjm> jak uważasz
<omg222> make   CROSS_COMPILE=--arch=i386- ARCH=x86_64 taki błąd dostaje
<omg222> gjm może chcesz zobaczyć to przez vnc.
<gjm> nie
<gjm> też mam co robić, bbl
<omg222> ok może ludzie od debiana pomogą.
<omg222> mimo wszystko dziękuje za poświęcony mi czas.
<TheNumb> Ja pierdzielę, ale muł z tego Eclipse ;z
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: może masz za słaby komputer na Eclipse? ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: wątpię ;-)
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: jesteś pewien? Może musisz mieć 8 rdzeni i 16gb ramu? ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: to nie mam ;(
<ftpd> http://youtu.be/eULFf6F5Ri8
<ftpd> Ram nie jest ważny.
<ftpd> :P
<TheNumb> A tak na poważnie to repo mavena ciągnie od 10 minut...
<TheNumb> 25KB/s
<TheNumb> Nieźle.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: fajne :)
<TheNumb> Słabe
<TheNumb> Praktycznie jedne z pierwszych SSD :P
<bastetmilo> krytykant
<ftpd> Bardzo fajny.
<ftpd> s/ny/ne/
<BlessJah> ftpd: jaki transfer ma ten ram?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Zadzwoń do Samsunga i spytaj, ja tego nie robiłem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> umre zaraz z nudów w tej pracy.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Możesz mi pomóc obmyślać, jak bardziej zrobić wprowadzić politykę czystego biurka!
<ftpd> ;-)
<EsmD> widac co pisze?
<ftpd> Niestety.
<EsmD> to git
<EsmD> czyli nie moj net jest zjebany
<bastetmilo> EsmD: język!
<EsmD> bastetmilo: jezyk mam dobry
<bastetmilo> EsmD: nie klnij na kanale.
<EsmD> pewnie mnie ktos kicknie i znowu wroce... jak bumerang
<EsmD> wiem
<EsmD> zapomnialem sie raz
<bastetmilo> EsmD: bywa.
<EsmD> bastetmilo: chodza sluchy ze jestes kobieta?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja mam tylko kubek z kawą i komórkę na biurku. :)
<bastetmilo> EsmD: tak.
<EsmD> moze ty wiesz, jak zrobic sledzie solone zeby byly jadalne, czy mozna smazyc itp? :P
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie do końca o taką czystość mi chodzi.
<EsmD> sledzie a'la matjas
<bastetmilo> EsmD: a próbowałeś je namoczyć w wodzie przez kilka godzin, żeby były mniej słone?
<EsmD> no wlasnie mocze
<EsmD> ale co dalej?
<bastetmilo> z matjasów to jakaś sałtka
<EsmD> z chlebem?
<bastetmilo> czy ja wiem czy z samym chlebem bedą dobre...
<bastetmilo> chociaż z sosem tatarskim powinny być OK.
<EsmD> hm
<EsmD> czyli moge je zrobic w smietanie czy cos..
<bastetmilo> EsmD: jasne.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jak trzeba to jeszcze mam ksiażkę do jQuery :) a reszte zrzucam na biurko szefa :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nadal nie o tym :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: chodzi Ci o ilość tasków do zrobienia? :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie...
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dostałem fizia na punkcie zabezpieczenia swoich danych/serwisów.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Do wszystkiego mam czternastoznakowe, mega chore hasła, do wszystkiego różne.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dążę do sytuacji, w której ktoś, kto przejmie fizycznie mój komputer, nawet uruchomiony, gówno będzie mógł zrobić poza rm -rf /
<EsmD> ftpd: to mozna cos wiecej zrobic od mocnegozaszyfrowania katalogu domowego i wszystkich partycji?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie do mnie z takim problemem. Ale inny paranoik -> BlessJah ma już na pewno to obcykane :>
<ftpd> EsmD: Tak. Mieć klucze ssh bez passphrase i hasła zapamiętane w przeglądarce.
<EsmD> ja tam nigdy nie uzywalem kluczy ssh
<ftpd> O, mój 'super' telefon się znów zawiesił.
<Voldenet> współczesne telefony to taka porażka
<Voldenet> niby 'smartfony', a mulą niemiłosiernie i ciężko na nich cokolwiek zrobić, włączając pisanie smsa
<Voldenet> i nie mówię tutaj o jakichś badziewnych ajfonach, tylko porządnych telefonach z androidem
<spass> SGS2 mi nie muli
<spass> więc polemizowałbym
<bastetmilo> Mój HTC przeżywa drugą młodość na Cyanogenie
<bastetmilo> :)
<Voldenet> i jak się pisze na ircu z tych telefonów?
<Voldenet> oczywiście po ssh
<Voldenet> w rozdzielczości 200x300
<Voldenet> czy tam 400x500
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: jasne, że kiepsko. Ale kiedy go kupowałam nie wiedziałam, że będe chciała z tego korzystać.
<bastetmilo> dlatego następnym razem kupie z rozsuwaną klawiaturą i tyle.
<spass> 800x600
<Voldenet> spass: ale duży ekran, zupełnie jak monitory w 94 roku
<Voldenet> nawet 480p nie można na tym obejrzeć
<spass> spoko... ale to ma być komórka.
<spass> Tablet w kieszeni mi sie nie mieści, a wyższe rozdzielczości na małej przestrzeni to i tak o kant d. rozbić.
<Voldenet> spass: czy ja wiem...
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: a ile Ty byś chciał w telefonie?
<bastetmilo> FullHD?
<Voldenet> 1920x1080
<Voldenet> no, fullhd :D
<Voldenet> i żeby crysis chodził
<spass> pfffff...
<Voldenet> w końcu te komórki kosztują więcej niż laptopy, do jasnej
<spass> miniaturyzacja kosztuje
<spass> ja tam jestem zadowolony. Na lapku przez to jakieś 3/4 mniej czasu siedzę dla pierdolet typu odebranie maili.
<Voldenet> przecież na komórce akurat się wygodnie maile czyta
<Voldenet> bo są jak smsy, przynajmniej od większości ludzi
<Matan[M]> maturka z matematyki prosta jak dla gimnazjalisty :)
<Matan[M]> ale i tak ludzie za rok będą powtarzać bo z polskiego się udupią :D
<panx> witam
<dKc> siemano
<dKc> ja to se mam pytanie
<gjm> se miej
<dKc> man wall mowi, ze konstrukcja wall a jest
<dKc> wall plik
<dKc> ze zawartosc pliku sie wyswietli u innych
<dKc> ale jak daje wall plik
<dKc> to u innych wyswietla napis "plik"
<dKc> czemu tak jest?
<Sanyo1> witam linux mint oparty na ubuntu nie wstaje po zmianie grafiki
<Sanyo1> gdm ładuje się tak że nie widać nic
<Sanyo1> dobra mozna przy grubie zablokowac autologowanie ?
<MajkiFajki> Sanyo1, nvidia?
<Sanyo1> przy odpalaniu ?
<sajimon> cześć, co polecacie do zarządzania usługami w najnowszym ubuntu? tzn zeby ustawić co sie ma uruchamiac a co nie, podglądnąć co sie aktualnie uruchomione itp
<Sanyo1> karta dobra ale Xorg nie chce sie konfigurowac na domyslny
<Sanyo1> nie chce jeszcze live cd odpalac
<Sanyo1> XP wstaje
<Sanyo1> linux mint oparty na ubuntu podaje czarny ekran
<Sanyo1> jak zablokowac autologowanie ?
<Sanyo1> zeby sie dostac do konsoli ?
<Sanyo1> bo po wyborze w grubie mam czarny ekran
<Sanyo1> nie widac logu z ladowania jak np bez GDM
<Sanyo1> ati 9600 pro
<zocharium> witam
<zocharium> oswieci mnie ktos
<zocharium> ?
<zocharium> kto zna konfig ubuntu
<zocharium> chce cos zrobic w sposob precyzyjn
<zocharium> oswieci mnie ktos ?
<zocharium> odpowie ktos ?
<zocharium> skrwsyny jak na gentoo pl
<gjm> zocharium: zachowuj się
<gjm> w czym problem?
<gjm> bastetmilo: ping
<zocharium> gdzie wylaczyc gdm ?
<zocharium> z auto na reczny
<zocharium> to pdst plik
<zocharium> pol roku prawie nie uzywam linuxa
<bastetmilo> gjm: pong
<gjm> pewnie gdzieś w ustawieniach
<zocharium> ?
<zocharium> \krwa z konsoli ?
<zocharium> jaki to plik i gdzie
<zocharium> to podstawy
<gjm> bastetmilo: gimme my monkey
<zocharium> spytam inaczej
<bastetmilo> zocharium: zachowuj się, proszę, kulturalnie.
<zocharium> jak wygenerowac nowy xorg na kernelu recovery
<gjm> zocharium: automatyczne logowanie chcesz wyłączyć
<gjm> bastetmilo: dzięki
<bastetmilo> proszę :)
<gjm> zocharium: jaka grafika?
<zocharium> szybciej bedzie jak od razu wygeneruje nowy xorg
<zocharium> niewazne chce defaultowy
<zocharium> na normalnym kernelu repowym nie odpala
<zocharium> musze przez kernel repowy uruchamiac
<zocharium> to sa podstawy
<gjm> zocharium: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_xorg.conf
<zocharium> albo tu sa same ciemniaku albo nie wiem
<zocharium> a jest tam data 2012 ?
<bastetmilo> czemu Ci ludzie nie reagują na "proszę"?
<gjm> motyla noga, chamstwo w państwie
<zocharium> i taki chj jest opem ?
<bastetmilo> szybka piłka
<gjm> no daj spokój, przychodzi z pytaniem, żąda odpowiedzi, twierdzi że to podstawy (a sam ma z tym problem), i jeszcze się ciska, szkoda słów
<bastetmilo> no wiem :)
<gjm> ciekawe co chciał wczoraj Gienek ;>
<TheNumb> Na gentoo-pl też dostał bananem (:
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ten ktoś na z?
<TheNumb> Chłopak ma ze sobą jakieś problemy :(
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: tak.
<TheNumb> zocharium
<bastetmilo> powiedziałabym jaki ma problem, ale znów bedzie ze jestem wulgarna :>
<kklimonda> ech kurde, uparta karta graficzna
<kklimonda> dodałem wiatraków do komputera, zbiłem temperaturę procesora o 5 stopni pod 100% obciążeniem
<kklimonda> a gpu dalej się grzeje
<kklimonda> jeszcze jeden wiatrak mogę tylko dorzucić ;)
<sjg> xD
<Dreadlish> może po prostu wymień radiator, a nie wiatraków dowalasz...
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ona ma i tak "niestandardowe" super chłodzenie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie chcę ruszać radiatora bo wtedy mi z radością zabiorą gwarancję
<Dreadlish> tak bardzo myślisz, że ci sie spierdzieli podczas niej?
<Dreadlish> chłopie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: już dwa razy ją wymieniałem
<Dreadlish> prędzej ci z przegrzania padnie
<Dreadlish> to co to to jest...
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ale dlatego, że może i tak paść wolę najpierw dokończyć dokładanie wiatraków niż.. w sumie jedyne co bym mógł zrobić to zmienić pastę bo wiatrak jest porządny - MSI 560 GTX Ti TwinFrozr II O/C
<Dreadlish> mhm
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to sie nie czepiam
<Dreadlish> grzejników się nie czepiam
<m477_> :D
<Voldenet> '   zocharium │ jak wygenerowac nowy xorg na kernelu recovery'
<Voldenet> hm, to w xorgu się wybiera display managera?
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> widać, robię to źle
 * KiFka hi
<Dreadlish> siema KiFka
<gjm> cześć KiFka
<KiFka> hejou
<drathir> KiFka: witam...
 * drathir oddala sie dalej...
<drathir> hrhr;p
<Gienek> gjm, Siemka
<gjm> Gienek: Sie niemka
<onedeep69> czesc
<Gienek> co tam u was słychać
<gjm> Gienek: piszesz mi na query czy tu, bo już w końcu nie wiem
<Gienek> a no tak sobie piszę wiesz
<Gienek> to co odbanujesz mnie na kanale ubuntu ?
<BlessJah> Gienek: skoro już tu jesteś, to chyba bana nie masz, choć mogłem coś przeoczyć
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: czego chciałaś?
<gjm> BlessJah: jest to Ozil ver. 2
<Gienek> rozmawiam z gjm o tym właśnie
<gjm> nie, rozmawia ze mną Ozil
<gjm> :>
<BlessJah> no tak, taka moda na sukces
 * m477_ dostal sie na summer school
<gjm> Hokus Pokus
<Gienek> czary mary
<Gienek> gjm to magik doskonały
<gjm> nie hajlajtuj giejotema, jeden klik i Cię nie ma
<gjm> i albo Gienek, albo Ozil
<Gienek> już zamykam
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> nie
<Ozil> cześć
<qermit> o/
<gjm> joł qermit
<KiFka> re
<Szatan> er
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ja? Nic nie chciałam. ftpd coś chciał, z czym Ty mógłbyś mu pomóc.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: gdyby coś chciał, zapytałby sam
<BlessJah> nie zapytał
<bastetmilo> zapytał nieodpowiedniej osoby (mua w tym wypadku).
<bastetmilo> Poleciłam Ciebie jako eksperta.
<BlessJah> to jest duży, samodzielny chlopiec, poradzi sobie
<bastetmilo> pewnie tak.
<gjm> bastetmilo: zgadnij kto wrócił ;>
<bastetmilo> gjm: już widziałam :)
<Ozil> bastetmilo: cieszysz się chociaż troszkę ?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: wiesz kiedy się jeszcze bardziej cieszyć będę?
<gjm> he he he
<Ozil> bastetmilo: zaraz ci napiszę co i jak bo prowadzę z nimi teraz rozmowę
<bastetmilo> gjm: shush
<bastetmilo> Ozil: oki doki Słonko.
<Ozil> bastetmilo: tego mi brakowało bardzo
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :*
<bastetmilo> hejcia KiFka :*
<KiFka> wlasnie knujemy plany z TZ`em
<bastetmilo> jakie?
<gjm> niecne
<bastetmilo> szczwane :>
<BlessJah> będzie ktoś na PIWO light show?
<KiFka> bastetmilo, pakuj kartony bedziemy squotowac wille :D
<bastetmilo> uuuu
<bastetmilo> A kiedy? :)
<KiFka> natychmiast!
<KiFka> widzialas fotke
<KiFka> ?
<bastetmilo> w publicznym jest?
<bastetmilo> czy na FB?
<KiFka> fb
<bastetmilo> już patzę
<bastetmilo> To ta willa?
<KiFka> no
<bastetmilo> ej no. Też tam chcę!
<bastetmilo> i taka śliczna łączka. Nomnomnom.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :)
<Ozil> a co się szykuje zaprosicie i mnie?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jak Ty wiesz wcześniej o takich eventach to weź dawaj znać wcześniej. A nie w tym samym dniu...
<m477_> pytanie za 100ptk. czemu rhythmbox pozera 1.1GB ramu :)
<drakhan> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ea-games-arrive-in-the-ubuntu-software-center/
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jak ja to przezyje
<bastetmilo> Przeżyjesz co?
<DaZ> hm
<DaZ> więc ubuntu dostało gierki przeglądarkowe? :f
<bastetmilo> gdzie?
<DaZ> drakhan http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ea-games-arrive-in-the-ubuntu-software-center/
<DaZ> o tu :f
<DaZ> biznes.
<bastetmilo> łe
<DaZ> jeśli to ubuntkowe software center pełne jest takich, to widze, ze wiele nie trace [;
<DaZ> drakhan http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ea-games-arrive-in-the-ubuntu-software-center/
<DaZ> eh, sry ;f
<drakhan> Bardziej chodzi chyba o to, że EA :f
<bastetmilo> myslałam, że jakieś fajniesze gry będą
<kklimonda> welp, jaki system takie gry ;)
<bastetmilo> coż. Kupie sobie Botanicule :)
<DaZ> dunno, lepiej by już wyszli na "przekompilujemy pod wine i sprzedamy wam za ciężkie pieniądze <tu tytuł sprzed dwóch dekad>"
<drathir> BlessJah: te PIWO? hrhr
<drathir> m477_: buforuje playliste? ;p
<__Grabarz__> Witam. Mam dylemat z Flashem na Ubuntu 10.10 (tak, wiem, że od dawna jest nowa wersja :-P ). Na jakiejkolwiek przeglądarce bym nie oglądał czegoś z Youtube, to mam zmienioną paletę kolorów i np. ludzie są niebiescy, a woda czerwona. Na innych stronach (tj. z odtwarzaczem NIE youtuba) jest normalnie. Miał ktoś kiedyś coś takiego? Chciałem znaleźć jakieś ustawienia i nic. Tak samo google nie pokazuje normalnej odp
<DaZ> tak bardzo nvidia
<DaZ> c'nie? :f
<drathir> DaZ: pood wine nie jest tak zle z programami ostro kodza...
<DaZ> ta, wine super.
<DaZ> generalnie wszystko działa supcio i platynki lecą
<drathir> DaZ: a jak gg pojdzie to juz calkiem "sweet" ;p
<onedeep69> BlessJah: pamietasz z biosem?
<DaZ> a jak przyjdzie co do czego, to okazuje sie, ze jednak dupa :f
<drathir> onedeep69: co narozrabiales tym razem?
<drathir> onedeep69: zartuje oczywiscie...
<jacekowski> nie wiem co se zjesc na kolacje
<jacekowski> chinskie jedzienie od chinczyka z hin czy indyjskie od indianina z indii
<drathir> china china
<__Grabarz__> Indianin z Indii :-P
<drathir> Przekliniak: seen #ubuntu-pl nn52
<Przekliniak> drathir: nn52 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 7 weeks, 5 days, 22 hours, 30 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: <nn52> bye :)
<onedeep69> drathir: nic :)
<onedeep69> externalowy dysk zaszyfrowany truecryptem montuje sie truecrypt /dev/sdX /mnt/cokolwiek ?
<drathir> w menu nie ma zamontuj dysk? ale w sumie powinien wykryc swoja obecnosc...
<onedeep69> a konsoli mnie trzeba :)
<onedeep69> po tej komendzie mnie prosi o podanie hasla, ktore jest na 100 prawidlowe
<onedeep69> tylko wklepywane bylo pod windowsem
<onedeep69> zastanawiam sie czy moze miec tu cokolwiek kodowanie
<onedeep69> sa znaki specjalne, ale nie ma PL znaczkow np.
<drathir> onedeep69: powinno pytac o dwa hasla jedno kontenera drugie asmina
<drathir> admina*
<DaZ> oni nie maja admina
<DaZ> oni maja sudo <:
<onedeep69> DaZ: to powodzenia, jak Ty masz 'admina' :)
<onedeep69> drathir: juz rozwiazany problem
<onedeep69> podczas montowania /dev/sdb
<onedeep69> a powinno byc /dev/sdb1
<DaZ> zdarza sie najlepszym.
<drathir> admina/roota/sudo czy innego usera uprawnionego o montowanie
<drathir> onedeep69: danych nie uszkodzilo?
<onedeep69> drathir: a czemu by mialo?
<drathir> kto tam wie jak mogl zareagowac na takie cos...
<drathir> ostro z roota...
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<Marqin> hej
<bastetmilo> hej
<kretu> hej
<m477_> bc?
<Wizard> Czesc.
<Wizard> Meh.
<Wizard> Znow ta klawiatura :/
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> Wybaczcie, ale juz mi sie nie chce nad tym siedziec.
<Wizard> Czesc bastetmilo.
<omg222> przemyślałem problem  w pracy i rozwiązałem go trzeba było dodać linux32 przed poleceniem kompilacja idzie jak burza :)
<Wizard> Po co kompilowac swoje jajco, skoro sa gotowe?
<omg222> bo ktoś od debiana nie dodał modułu do karty sieciowej.
<Wizard> To bylo dobudowac sam modul :)
<omg222> sek.
<Wizard> I gwoli scislosci, to nie jest #debian-pl
<Wizard> unx: Ping.
<Wizard> unx: Moge na pm?
<omg222> Wizard modułu bym nie zbudował nie wytłumaczę Ci dlaczego teraz a problem miałem z cross compilation przy pomocy make-kpkg.
<Wizard> Wywnioskowalem z "arch" ;)
<Wizard> Z reszta, zerknalem ukradkiem jak z kims rozmawiales po poludniu.
<Wizard> Niestety, obowiazki mnie zatrzymaly. :P
<omg222> byłem wkurzony wiesz dwie noce grzebać.
<Wizard> Coz, od 3 dni walcze z xorg w buildroot, za Nacjonalistyczne Chiny nie chce sie konsolidowac.
<Wizard> Czy tez jak to po polsku powiedziac.. linczyc? linkac? linkowac? :P
<Wizard> Laczyc by bylo ladnie.
<Enlik> konsolidować, tak jak napisałeś
<Wizard> Tak chyba literatura mówi. :)
<omg222> Wizard teraz się zastanawiam czy dało by radę sam moduł do obsługi PCMCIA zbudować.
<ChaosEngine> omg222: jak masz linux-headers + gcc to pewnie tak
<Lyg4> ChaosEngine poszedłem trochę na łatwizne. Wizard ma racje mogłem pokombinować z modułami.
<unx> Wizard: pong
<Lyg4> no i kernel wystartował :)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<Lyg4> dobranoc
<unx> branoc
<Dreadlish> 1st lol
<sjg> 2nd lol
<gjm> 3rd będą kopy :D
<sjg> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-09
<m477_> wstajemy :)))
<m477_> ;o
<Wizard> unx, Można pm?
<m477_> :)
<Wizard> Cześć m477_
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<bastetmilo> ja dziś pracuje zdalnie :)
<Wizard> Fajnie.
<Wizard> Ja nigdy nie pracuję zdalnie.
<bastetmilo> Ja muszę iść do dentysty na taką godzine, że nie opłca mi się jechać do pracy ani przed, ani po wizycie.
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> с днём победы !
<bastetmilo> cześć sysek
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo:)
<Wizard> sysek, ;]
<sysek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Dzień Zwycięstwa jest dziś?
<bastetmilo> tzn?
<EsmD> sysek: Еуя гьшуь зшыфс зщ кщыноылг сян рго цшу сщ
<sysek> Wizard: tak dzis
<sysek> a ja znow w Polsce
<Wizard> EsmD, Ogarnij się.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, no sysek napisał.
<sysek> bastetmilo: zakonczenie II wojny swiatowej w europie
<sysek> u nas bylo 8 maja
<Wizard> Widzicie, jak irytujące jest pisanie w obcych językach?
<sysek> w rosji jest 9
<Wizard> Cicho tam!
<sysek> :O
<bastetmilo> ah. faktycznie.
<Wizard> Jakie u nas, jakie w Rosji? Rewolucja nie zna granic?
<EsmD> Wizard, ja tylko pisalem cyrylica
<sysek> szkoda, ze europa nie obchodiz tego swieta
<Wizard> EsmD, Chyba po kirgisku.
<EsmD> ale to tez cyrylica
<EsmD> btw w srodku zdanıa nıe nalezy pısac z duzej lıteryö chyba ze to nazwa wlasna
<EsmD> kurde cos sıe przestawılo
<sysek> kiedys wyjade na 9 maja do Moskwy
<unx> Wizard: ping, jasne pisz pm\
<Wizard> Już to zrobiłem.
<Wizard> Cholera, dlaczego koderzy KDE, Gnome czy innych badziewi robią takie beznadziejne, nieskładne UI?
<Wizard> KDE to jest jakiś koszmar.
<drathir> prawda to ze cannonical porzucilo kubuntu?
<Wizard> Nieprawda.
<Wizard> Przestało dotować.
<drathir> a to jescze nie tak tragicznie musi byc...
<Wizard> E, wydają nawet obrazy dla powerpc, zarówno desktop, jak i alternative, czyli rąk do pracy nie brakuje.
<DaZ> Wizard: gdzie koszmar?
<DaZ> dopóki nie trafiasz na te apki, których nie pisze już chyba absolutnie nikt, to jest znośnie :f
<Wizard> Znaczy panelu nie pisze nikt?
<Wizard> Ustawień systemowych też?
<DaZ> oj tam, ustawienia nie są takie złe
<DaZ> a z panelem co nie tak? :f
<Wizard> Obszar powiadamiania. Tragedia.
<Wizard> I te wyskakujące dymki.
<DaZ> ano bieda
<DaZ> zabiłem i wrzuciłem colibri.
<bastetmilo> Ja lubie te dymki.
<Wizard> Rozpraszają bardzo.
<bastetmilo> a bo ja wiem? Ja tylko zerkam okiem czy ktoś pisze cos ciekawego i czy warto sie oderwac zeby odpisac
<DaZ> z kdeowymi ciezko tylko zerkac :f
<bastetmilo> aaa
<bastetmilo> faktycznie, piszecie o KDE
<bastetmilo> to ja nie wiem. Ja pisałam o tych w Unity. :)
<Wizard> Tak, są okrutne.
<Wizard> Te w unity są takie same.
<DaZ> trzeba im zrobić jakiś długi rant w wiele osób na to i tyle.
<DaZ> na razie, colibri imo :f
<DaZ> chyba, że chcesz powiadomienia telepatyczne
<bastetmilo> Wizard: może to jest kwestia tego, że ja potrafie coś pisać i ogladac jednoszesnie film... Dlatego dymki mi nie przeszkadzaja.
<DaZ> dunno, we wczesnych wersjach to ten dymek by ci zakrył film :f
<DaZ> i tak dymkował az zabijesz.
<sysek> (:
<Wizard> Tak.
<sysek> zakochalem sie a nie mam jeszcze przeciez zony
<DaZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NfWo44Q5ng
<DaZ> aż bym sobie w age of empires pograł :f
<gjm> bry
<Szatan> `seen szkodnik
<Przekliniak> Szatan: szkodnik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 12 weeks, 0 days, 8 hours, 54 minutes, and 11 seconds ago: <szkodnik> dzisiaj szukalam przepisu na paelle i dostalam w pierwszej kolejnosci wyniki dotyczace raportu finansowego najwiekszej firmy, ktora produkuje paczkowana paelle :D
<Szatan> `seen JestemHardcorem
<Przekliniak> Szatan: JestemHardcorem was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 years, 45 weeks, 4 days, 16 hours, 46 minutes, and 33 seconds ago: <JestemHardcorem> yo
<jacekowski> widzieli zadania z matur
<Dreadlish> no jasne, że nie
<Dreadlish> wiszą w necie od wczoraj
<Dreadlish> no jak można było widzieć?
 * Wizard ziewa.
 * Dreadlish też
 * sysek spiewa gimn SSSR
<DaZ> ale indie.
<gjm> co by tu zjeść, hmm...
<sysek> hm
<sysek> porobil bym cos kreatywnego
<sysek> w sumie
<DaZ> emaksuj przez sendmail
<sysek> DaZ: wyszedles kiedys poza dom ?
<DaZ> nigdy.
<Wizard> DaZ lubi tak potrolować.
<Wizard> Ja też.
<Wizard> sysek, potrzebuję ludzi to prywatnego, osobistego projektu
<ftpd> Wizard: Ile płacisz?
<ftpd> ;-)
<drathir> lol
<Wizard> Nie płacę.
<ftpd> O, ołpensors.
<Wizard> Tak.
<ftpd> A co za projekt i czy potrzebujesz sysadmina? ;-)
<Wizard> Na razie w planach.
<ftpd> Czy tylko programersów?
<Wizard> Będę potrzebował sysadmina.
<drathir> lepiej zapytac co to za projekt...
<ftpd> Dzień dobry, nazywam się Henryk Zając i od piętnastu lat naprawiam pralki.
<Wizard> Jestem na etapie tworzenia wymagań.
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Wizard: Ja lubię dłubać, jakbyś chciał, to śmiało.
<Wizard> Nawet za frajer i na GPL?
<Wizard> Bo ja też lubię dłubać.
<drathir> ftpd: jesli amatorsko w wolnych chwilach zajmujesz sie pogramowaniem tudziez czyms innym to mozesz byc niezlym ekspertem biorac pod uwage ilosc zepsutych pralek...
<Wizard> Dobra, chwilowo wracam do normalnej pracy.
<ftpd> drathir: Nie zajmuję się programowaniem. Brzydzę się.
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak. Ja od zawsze byłem pro takim inicjatywom.
<drathir> ftpd: ja tez nie lubie, ale podziwiam tych co maja do tego talent, cierpliwosc, zamilowanie - kawal dobrej roboty robia...
<ftpd> drathir: Ja nie umiałbym. W poprzedniej-poprzedniej firmie robiłem taki jeden projekcik. Gówno, nie 'programowanie', bo to w shellu pisałem. Ale było dość duże, rozrośnięte i opaździerzało kilka rzeczy.
<ftpd> drathir: No i było tak, że 8h w pracy, z czego 5-6 dziennie na rozwijanie tego.
<ftpd> W drodze do domu 10 nowych pomysłów, więc obiad, piwo, klep klep klep klep klep.
<ftpd> Ojej, już 2:00 am, idę spać.
<ftpd> Do łóżka, 10 nowych pomysłów, kawa, klep klep klep.
<ftpd> I o 5:00 spać, a na 10:00 do roboty.
<ftpd> Zbyt się wczuwam ;-)
<drathir> ftpd: z jednej strony to dobrze jesli cos wciaga...
<ftpd> A z drugiej trzeba mieć wyważenie, gdzie praca, gdzie olewka.
<ftpd> A przy projektach 'programistycznych' nie mam takiego wyważenia.
<drathir> dokladnie a jak cos tak ciekawe ze nawet w domu sie chce nad tym myslec i pracowac to bardzo ciezko moze byc...
<drathir> a jesli jeszcze dostep zdalny do firmy sie posiada(nie wiem czy w polsce to rozwiniete jest) to juz calkiem...
<ftpd> To był ISP, miałem przy okazji internety od nich, czyli od siebie.
<ftpd> Także dostęp do firmy nie był problemem :P
<drathir> o wlasnie bo zapomne czysty surowy dysk bez partycjonowania pod winzgroza sie sformatuje?
<DaZ> lolco
<drathir> DaZ: kupujesz dysk jest surowy bez tablicy partycji pod winzgroza go sformatujesz?
<DaZ> a czemu masz nie móc? :f
<gjm> lol
<drathir> nie znam sie na win ;p moze po prostu nie wiedziec co xz tym zrobic bez wchodzenia w narzedzia do obslugi dyskow i utworzenia...
<DaZ> no co, drathir zawsze ma problemy [;
<drathir> mam na mysli podlaczenie prawy na nierozpoznanej ikonie dysku formatuj...
<DaZ> a co za problem wejś w narzedzia do obsługi dysków i utworzenie? :f
<DaZ> pewnie też sobie poradzi
<drathir> no wlasni dla mnie nie problem ale w tym jest haczyk...
<drathir> czy po podlaczeniu prawy formatuj bedzie wiedzial co z tym zrobic...
<gjm> będzie
<gjm> nawet chyba jakiś kreatorek jest
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a co to za projekt?
<drathir> DaZ: gjm: dzieki, choc kurczaki to nie fajnie ze potrafi...
<DaZ> windows wszystko umie
<DaZ> to nie jest jakiś durny linuks w końcu
<drathir> DaZ: nawet sie unicestwic samoistnie po pewnym czasie?
<DaZ> ubuntu umie to lepiej
<DaZ> <:
<drathir> hrhr
<gjm> bastetmilo: hej
<bastetmilo> hej Słonko :)
<drathir> DaZ: z drugiej strony 4 lata to juz dlugi czas, win zapewne szybciej siebie do samozaglady doprowadza (nie jestem pewien ale chyba LTS mial na 4 lata wsparcie?)...
<Dreadlish> hiya ludu \o/
<drathir> witam...
<Dreadlish> "This version of GIMP requires a processor that supports SSE instructions."
<Dreadlish> dafuq?
<drathir> lol
<drathir> co z* procka masz?
<gjm> bastetmilo: @ me? ;p
<Dreadlish> duron 600 \m/
<Dreadlish> no nie ma on sse
<Dreadlish> ;D
<bastetmilo> proszę
<drathir> ze sse2 nie ma to rozumiem ale sse tez? samo to mmx czy jam mu tam bylo?
<gjm> dzięki, muszę coś z tym szelem zrobić
<Dreadlish> zaraz zdekne w cpu-za
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/7pqvl3l
<drathir> Dreadlish: ewentualnie ffdshow
<Dreadlish> no tak
<Dreadlish> nie ma sse
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> poweroff, wrzucamy athlona xp i liczymy na to, że ta płyta jeszcze go zobaczy
<Dreadlish> albo na wszelki wypadek
<Dreadlish> updatujemy bios
<drathir> to ladnie... Dreadlish ale sprobuj jesli masz grafike pod cl gimpa podlkaczyc...
<drathir> podobno dostal obsluge w ostatniej wersji, ale czy dziala to nie mam zielonego pojecia...
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> "Add SSE function support of new AMD CPU."
<Dreadlish> 1010 bios
<Dreadlish> mam 1006...
<Dreadlish> teraz flopa trzeba znaleść
<drathir> Dreadlish: ja ostatnio sie zastanawialem jak na kompie z w7 dysk startowy z pendraka zrobic w formacie opcja nieaktywna wiec od hpka jakiegos toola znalazlem na szybko i biosik udalo sie updatnac...
<Dreadlish> ja tam mam flopa ;D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> bios zupdacony
<Dreadlish> połar off
<Dreadlish> :3
<Dreadlish> drathir: i nagle pojawiło się sse
<drathir> Dreadlish: to sie nazywa szybki upgrade sprzetu ;p
<ZentroXenon> Witam
<gjm> Witaj
<ZentroXenon> Jak można przywrócić pierwotne sterowniki graficzne?
<ftpd> wywal paczke nvidia-costam
<ftpd> ;-)
<Dreadlish> drathir: tya ;D
<Dreadlish> a teraz co?
<Dreadlish> winxp
<ZentroXenon> Tu mam radeona
<Dreadlish> 0x0000000A
<ftpd> no to ati-costam
<Dreadlish> czyli ramy
<ftpd> czy tam jak sie teraz to nowe ati nazywa
<Dreadlish> fglrxa wywal
<Dreadlish> aka catalyst
<drathir> Dreadlish: lol zrob zaglerke na przemian
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> ramy miałem jedne niepewne
<drathir> Dreadlish: eee... znasz na pamiec kody bsod winzgrozy? O_o
<Dreadlish> IRQL_LESS_OR_NOT_EQUAL
<ZentroXenon> W synaptic nic nie znalazłem
<ZentroXenon> Instalowałem sterowniki ze strony
<drathir> Dreadlish: a zrobiles defaulta biosu?
<Dreadlish> ta kurde
<Dreadlish> ramy sie sypały
<Dreadlish> bo włożyłem jedną kość, co w memteście krzaczyła ;D
<drathir> no ja mam jedna podejrzana o upalenie 2 plyt glownych wiec wole z nia nie ryzykowac...
<Dreadlish> ja tu zasilacz podejrzewałem o zjaranie ok 8 mobo
<Dreadlish> się okazało, że niektóre tego procka nie kochały :)
<Dreadlish> drathir: znowu ;D
<Dreadlish> drathir: co śmieszne - to nie ramy
<Dreadlish> tylko ten pieprzony zasilacz
<Dreadlish> whoops
<drathir> Dreadlish: jaki masz?
<Dreadlish> megaszajs 400W aka 230W
<Dreadlish> 12V mu niedomaga deczko
<Dreadlish> zamiast 12 ma 11.8V na stresie
<drathir> nie no 230 powinno sobie dac rade...
<drathir> ewentualnie naped odlacz i fdd
<Dreadlish> tylko że dyski i resztę mam na osobnym zasilaczu
<Dreadlish> specjalnie
<drathir> Dreadlish: to jeszce dziwniejsze... swoja droga takie cos bezpieczne?
<gjm> nie bardzo
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak ma 11.6V to się wyłącza
<Dreadlish> a ja ten zasilacz chce dowalić do końca
<Dreadlish> i tak pewno dzisiaj drugi będę miał
<Dreadlish> antka 400w
<drathir> wooo...
<drathir> ja tam na ocza nie narzekam juz przez kosc ramu chrzest bojowy przeszedl... pierwszym razem nie odpalil myslalem ze moze prad jedzcze nie doszedl pyk drugi raz wlacznik dymek bialy poszedl...
<Dreadlish> ocz dobre zasilacze robi
<Dreadlish> ogólnie dobry sprzęt robi
<grek> czesc wie ktos jak w kubuntu  zmienic zeby firefox otwieral pliki w dopinie a nie nautiliusie ?
<Dreadlish> wywalić po prostu nautiliusa..?
<grek> mam innego usera co robi na gnome
<grek> wiec by sie nie ucieszyl
<DaZ> i ty na kde jestes i otwiera ci nautilusa? :f
<grek> tak
<grek> :)
<DaZ> systemsettings -> default applications -> file manager
<grek> mam dolphin
<DaZ> hum
<grek> firefox sobie po swojemu otwiera kiedys to zmieniala paczka firefox-kde-support
<grek> ale od 12.04 podobno jej nie bedzie
<Dreadlish> 12.04 już jest...
<grek> no wiem
<grek> mam
<grek> i dlatego nie mam tego pakietu
<grek> i w kde ff pliki otwiera mi w nautiliusie
<grek> wie moze ktos jak to zainstalowac?
<grek> ok w sumei na tym kompie wywale nautilusa i bedzie gnome z dolpinem a co tam
<DaZ> słusznie, dolphin najlepsz.
<DaZ> <:
<drathir> grek: w opcjach ff szukaj typy plikow
<drathir> i recznie dodaj maski zebyCi otwieralo w tym programie, ale niewiadomo czy bledem nie bedzie rzucac...
<drathir> ewentualnie pobawic sie ukrytymi ustawieniami ff moze tam cos odnosnie tego bedzie...
<grek> ok dalem rade
<grek> dziek
<DeXTeD> Cześć, mam takie małe pytanie: czy to, że mam 64 bitowe Ubuntu wpływa jakoś bardzo negatywnie na Flasha?
<DaZ> generalnie wszystko wpływa bardzo negatywnie na flasza
<DaZ> głównie posiadanie tego flasza
<DeXTeD> dobrze, że powoli umiera :P
<DeXTeD> tylko problem w tym, że jak np. oglądam filmik w youtube i wyłączam fullscreena i czasami potrafi mi cały system ubić
<Voldenet> jeszcze niedawno sposobem na odpalenie flasha na linuchu był 32-bitowy flash
<Voldenet> i tak jest dobrze
<DeXTeD> tak, że prawy monitor robi się cały w jakimś kolorze a lewy zacina się podczas animacji compiza
<gjm> no tak, 64bity, flasz i więcej niż jeden monitor, linux jest zadowolony
<zenek> Witam, mam pytanie do kolegów. Jaki system zainstalować na komputerach w bibliotece ? Mają Celerony 2.2 GHz, 256 MB RAM.
<gjm> grafika?
<zenek> Mają obsługiwać tylko podstawowe funkcje, reszta ma być zablokowana.
<gjm> imo Xubuntu albo Lubuntu
<gjm> ew. Mint
<zenek> Grafika zintegrowana, nie wiem w tej chwili jaka.
<DaZ> to robi jakąś różnice? <:
<DeXTeD> Chyba Lubuntu będzie lepszy
<gjm> no Ubuntu nie musi pójść
<zenek> Środowisko graficzne nie ma znaczenia
<DeXTeD> pójść pójdzie jak to nie będzie za miłe :P
<zenek> aby dobrze chodziło
<gjm> no to {X,L}ubuntu
<DaZ> jup
<gjm> w ogóle dobry pomysł z Linuxem w bibliotece
<DeXTeD> Do tego logowanie na profil gościa i po problemie
<zenek> Trzeba na nich zablokować wszelkie funkcje , mają być dostępne tylko LibreOffice, Przeglądarka Internetowa, wypalanie płyt
<zenek> Właśnie myślałem o tym profilu gościa
<gjm> no to odinstalować zbędne pakiey, większość ustawień i tak potrzebuje hasła root'a
<gjm> powywalać z menu, skitrać terminal i starczy
<zenek> Które jest lżejsze? LXDE, czy Xfce?
<DaZ> lxde chyba, ni? :f
<gjm> lxde
<zenek> Jestem praktykantem w pewnej szkole i takie jest moje zadanie
<zenek> Wgrać system na wszystkie komputery
<zenek> w bibliotece
<gjm> ale więcej czasu trzeba poświęcić na konfigurację
<Voldenet> zenek: po pxe niech ładują
<Voldenet> za każdym razem od nowa
<Voldenet> zalety: konfigurujesz raz, masz zrobione
<Voldenet> wady: konfigurujesz raz, wszędzie masz to samo
<adasiek_abix> zenek: jak działasz w jakiejś szkole z Linuksem to zapraszam na http://wioowszkole.org
<zenek> Poprzedni praktykant miał to samo zadanie i na jednym komputerze zainstalował Unity Linux
<adasiek_abix> możesz też LTSP zrobić
<zenek> Jakoś to działa ale nie znam hasła root-a i nie mogę się ogarnąć w tym co on tam porobił
<Wizard> Unity Linux?
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, ping
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: jestem
<Voldenet> zenek: a masz dostęp do shadowa?
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, Ty byłeś w styczniu w Gdańsku na Zimowisku Linuksowym?
<adasiek_abix> tak, ja
<Voldenet> jakikolwiek, na przykład z innego kompa
<Wizard> Wiszę ci za piwo.
<Voldenet> weź sobie połam hasło ruta
<adasiek_abix> o, to miło słyszeć, że ktoś mi jest coś winien - a za co? bo ja nie pamiętam wiele z wieczoru...
<zenek> Ale i tak muszę ten system wyrzucić
<Wizard> E.. Za jedno piwo, jakieś takie tanie, ze 2,50zł będzie.
<Wizard> Ale nie lubię mieć długów.
<Wizard> :P
<zenek> Ma być zamknięty dostęp do wszystkiego
<adasiek_abix> zenek: zainteresuj się www.ltsp.org
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: to jak będziesz w Wawie to zapraszam na jakieś piwo
<zenek> a już po chwili bez hasła dostałem się głębiej do systemu
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, Z przyjemnością.
<DaZ> <:
<Wizard> zenek: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode
<zenek> Ale mówili mi że stacje mają być samodzielne i raczej serwera nie będzi
<Wizard> Instalujesz Xubuntu, jedzesz z tym poradnikiem.
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<gjm> no, mówię że najlepiej Xubuntu
<Wizard> Xubuntu jest najlepsze do takich zadań.
<zenek> o, o tym nie słyszałem , Dzięki
<zenek> na pewno się przyda
<Wizard> O czym nie słyszałeś?
<adasiek_abix> tak, Xubuntu jest fajne, a XFCE ma taką fajną zaletę, że całe menu można w jednym pliku zawrzeć. wtedy taki plik rozpakowijesz w rc.local w trakcie startu i nawet jak ktoś coś doda/usunie z menu to po restarcie i tak wraca jak ma być
<zenek> o takich bajerach w Xfce
<adasiek_abix> ja tak robię u mojego klienta, komputery w sklepach, a personel jak coś namiesza, to tylko każę robić restart
<adasiek_abix> i po sprawie
<DeXTeD> dobre
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, chown -R root ~/.config ;P
<Wizard> I nie namiesza, choćby się zesrał.
<adasiek_abix> a to nie zawsze dobrze działało mi
<gjm> :)
<Wizard> Xfce się nie pluje, jak nie może pisać do konfigów.
<Wizard> Ale ogólnie to kiosk mode powinno dać radę.
<zenek> A macie pomysł jak to później szybko wrzucić na wszystkie kompy?
<Wizard> Tak, dd ;P
<zenek> To super, a podzielisz się? ;)
<DeXTeD> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<DeXTeD> hmm
<DeXTeD> ale da radę zrobić za pomocą tego kopię całego dysku?
<gjm> da
<Voldenet> tak
<DeXTeD> i później podpiąć pozostałe dyski
<Voldenet> chociaż ja bym stawiał raczej na rsynca
<Voldenet> rsync jest lepszy
<Voldenet> możesz go do crona wrzucić
<Voldenet> razem z wake on lan
<DeXTeD> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<DeXTeD> nie wieże, że to zadziała :D
<gjm> no co ty
<gjm> tylko się z literkami nie pomyl
<gjm> bo można napsuć
<zenek> Dzięki za pomoc wszystkim ;)
<Voldenet> no, i przydaje się skrypt: while : ; do kill -USR1 $(pidof dd) ; done
<Voldenet> no, i przydaje się skrypt: while : ; do kill -USR1 $(pidof dd) ; sleep 1 ; done
<Voldenet> teraz lepiej
<Voldenet> co sekundę będzie pisał postęp
<DeXTeD> http://www.backuphowto.info/linux-backup-hard-disk-clone-dd
<DeXTeD> można sobie ładnego img-ka dysku zrobić i trzymać jak coś
<Voldenet> ano
<Wizard> Voldenet, słyszałeś kiedyś o poleceniu watch? :>
<Voldenet> chociaż ja bym był jednak zwolennikiem pxe i ładowania po sieci
<Voldenet> Wizard: tak, nie używam go.
<Voldenet> :D
<Wizard> No tak, lepiej lamerskie pętle robić
<Voldenet> nie widzę sensu
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> zenek, jest jeszcze clonezilla.
<Voldenet> 'lamerskie pętle i nubowskie potoki'
<Wizard> O! Pięknie ujęte.
<Voldenet> bo lepiej korzystać z xargs z 50 argumentami
<Voldenet> bardziej unix way
<Voldenet> niż program | perl | grep | sed | awk
<Voldenet> i na koniec | while read i ; do costam i ; done
<Wizard> Seda i grepa jeszcze rozumiem.
<Wizard> Ale po co perl i awk?
<Voldenet> no, w sumie cut zamiast awk
<Voldenet> a perl zawsze się przyda
<Voldenet> ;D
<Wizard> Chyba do przerabiania pornoli na ASCII.
<Voldenet> Tak tak. :D
<Voldenet> package pornol;
<gjm> wiecie, niektórzy w vi piszą książki a później tylko skryptami formatują, co kto lubi
<Voldenet> bless($actress)
<Voldenet> gjm: jestem za takim podejściem
<Wizard> gjm, Inni znają latexa, albo wiedzą co to LyX.
<Voldenet> Wizard: ale prostota jest piękna
<Voldenet> i latex jest dość toporny, jeśli chodzi o czytelność tego
<Voldenet> *bold* wygląda lepiej niż {\bf bold}
<gjm> ale to takie hipsterskie
<Voldenet> ale z kolei latexowskie dolary ciężko czymkolwiek zastąpić
<jacekowski> latex ma to fajne ze przeformatowac mozna caly dokument tak se o
<Voldenet> html, word i writer też to mają
<drakhan> dweller, ping
<Matan[M]> be religious as fuck
<Matan[M]> talk with everyone about the jesus as shit
<BlessJah> Matan[M]1: co to było?
<Matan[M]1> BlessJah: wkurzało mnie pipczenie w głośnikach spowodowane pracą modemu gsm
<Matan[M]1> doszedłem do fajnego pomysłu oklejenia folią alumioniową owego modemu...
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]1: wyłącz głośniki?
<Matan[M]1> nie ma to jak zrobić klatkę faradaya...
<Matan[M]1> bastetmilo: hmmm... ciężko słuchać muzyki z wyłączonych głośników...
<bastetmilo> prawda.
<bastetmilo> Nie słuchaj muzyki.
<bastetmilo> :>
<Matan[M]1> problem solved :P
<BlessJah> ja się nad 'be religous' zastanawiam
<Matan[M]> e... słabo
 * bastetmilo z migreną się nie będzie zastanawiać nad dziwnymi tekstami Matan[M] 
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: a takie tam... pierdu pierdu...
 * Matan[M] wraca skillować pod maturkę...
<Matan[M]> wolfenstein.bethsoft.com/game_EU.php
<Matan[M]> taki uj się pouczyłem :D
<BlessJah> pisales dzisiaj?
<sjg> floor 1 done
<bastetmilo> Zaraz przyjdzie Wizard i was wszystkich zruga za nie pisanie po polsku.
<Matan[M]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8d-r42DMfT4
<bastetmilo> czy opowi wypada smęcić na kanale tak jak sysek?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: tak
<Matan[M]> od tego jest irc
<Matan[M]> by się prawie anonimowo wyżalić
<Matan[M]> tak by ludzie przytaknęli
<bastetmilo> Nie jestem anoniomowa.
<Matan[M]> a tak na prawdę mieli to gdzieś
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: dla tego też "prawie anonimowo" :)
<Matan[M]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgy1S8qymx0
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: za niepisanie, jeśli już o języku polskim mowa
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ok, postaram się zapamiętać. Zawsze mam z tym problem.
<BlessJah> akurat to trudny do wychwycenia błąd, z czasownikami zazwyczaj pisze się oddzielnie
<bastetmilo> aha. Dostałam nowy rower :D
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: git git
<Matan[M]> wreszcie zrzucisz te swoje extra kilogramy :)
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: to mogłam robić na starym rowerze też...
<bastetmilo> Ale ten jest super fajny.
<BlessJah> nie próbowałaś
<bastetmilo> Jest niższy. Ma amortyzatory.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: próbowałam.
<bastetmilo> I sprawne hamulce! I siodełko dobre.
<bastetmilo> I te takie na kierownicy dynksy.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ja swoim z wygiętą ramą i powyginanymi kołami spierdzielałem 20km przez burzę :D
<Matan[M]> dawał dadę
<Matan[M]> do czasu aż się rama złamała na pół :<
<bastetmilo> Auć.
<16WAAJQCS> nice linx matan
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: za to fajnie się wbijała rama we mnie :D
<bastetmilo> Auć po trzykroć :)
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: zamiast się wrócić 50m do ośrodka zdrowia to pobiegłem z rowerkiem na plecach 8km do domu :D
<Matan[M]> do teraz brakuje mi trochę mięska na brzuchu ale adrenalina robi swoje ;]
<bastetmilo> aua...
<onedeep69> re
<onedeep69> Panowie, stoi debian podpiety do routera kablem, drugi komputer laptop (wifi - karta n), kiedy na laptopie sciagam plik 4gb (smb i ssh) max. 2MB/s, czemu tak malo? Probowalem wylaczac antywira w trakcie, w windowsie wylaczylem rowniez znane przypadki z featerem kompresji.
<onedeep69> autotuning w windowsie rowniez wylaczony.
<Matan[M]> onedeep69: 2mb/s i narzeka że mu mało...
<bastetmilo> onedeep69: byłeś na kanele debiana?
 * Matan[M] wraca do swojego 32kb/s...
<bastetmilo> bo to jest kanał Ubuntu.
<onedeep69> bastetmilo: heh, no i ?
<onedeep69> Ty umiesz tylko ubu czy gdzie masz problem?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: Wizard zmieniłeś nicka?
<bastetmilo> onedeep69: to i to, że skoro jest kanał dla Twojej dystrybucji to zadaj tam pytanie.
<Dreadlish> onedeep69: sprawdź router
<Dreadlish> tyle ci powiem
<bastetmilo> Nie rozumiem, dlaczego mając debiana przychodzisz na Ubuntu.
<onedeep69> bastetmilo: ok, dla Ciebie: na kompie mam ubuntu :)
<bastetmilo> onedeep69: nie masz.
<bastetmilo> NTG czy w tym wypadku NTK
<Dreadlish> *facepalm*
<Dreadlish> onedeep69: pytanie nr 1 - jaki masz router
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: może zróbmy to omijając pytania distro-related?
<onedeep69> toshiba z upc
<onedeep69> jak model cos zmieni to zaraz zdobede
<Dreadlish> onedeep69: a co za karta w lapku?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: świetnie. Jak chcesz. Poczekamy na Wizarda.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: bardzo chętnie
<Dreadlish> będzie miał to w dupie akuratnie
<onedeep69> realtek wireless n
<Dreadlish> onedeep69: model
<onedeep69> rtl8191se
<Dreadlish> mhm
<Dreadlish> a jak wepniesz do routera i tu i tu po kablu to jak masz?
<FreeRun> hej
<onedeep69> wlasnie zarobilem w pracy tylko jeden kabek
<onedeep69> kabel*
<onedeep69> ;/
<FreeRun> czy ktoś wie jak podejrzeć w unity zawartość launchera?
<Dreadlish> onedeep69: masz i tu i tu gigabita?
<onedeep69> ale na wifi leci z neta podczas sciagania 5MB
<FreeRun> mam dodanych kilka customowych ale nie moge sprawdzic co jest w srodku
<onedeep69> Dreadlish: router nie bedzie miec gbita raczej
<Dreadlish> nie mówie o routerze
<Dreadlish> po prostu wepnij na płasko kabel i tu i tu
<Dreadlish> masz chyba w lapku ethernet
<FreeRun> join #unity
<Dreadlish> nie martw sie o crossowanie itd.
<onedeep69> mam
<Dreadlish> bo to nie ma znaczenia
<Dreadlish> potrafią się nowsze karty ustawić same
<onedeep69> mam je ze soba spiac kablem bez crossa?
<Dreadlish> tak
<onedeep69> ok :)
<onedeep69> zobaczymy
<onedeep69> :)
<Dreadlish> ustaw sobie ip
<Dreadlish> i tu i tu
<Dreadlish> i kopiuj
<onedeep69> ok
<onedeep69> moment
<KiFka> he
<KiFka> j
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :*
<bastetmilo> :)
<KiFka> ponianczysz mnie 2h?
<bastetmilo> nie mogę
<bastetmilo> dostalam nowy rower
<KiFka> buu
<KiFka> aaaaaaaaa
<bastetmilo> i ide go wyprobowac
<KiFka> na urodziny?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: chyba tak
<KiFka> :P
<bastetmilo> tato dzis mi kupił
<KiFka> fajnie
<KiFka> moj w piwnicy czeka na nowe sruby do przed kola
<KiFka> i generalnie trzebaby mezowi jeden sprawic
<bastetmilo> Moj poprzedni wezmie M.
<KiFka> faaaaaaaajnie
<KiFka> musze zmotywowac M zeby sruby kupil
<KiFka> tu jest gdzie jezdzic
<bastetmilo> KiFka: chodź na #foto-pl
<onedeep69> Dreadlish: no nie zobaczyly sie jednak
<Dreadlish> ustawiłeś ip?
<onedeep69> tak na sztywno
<onedeep69> nie zobaczyly sie
<drathir> co niszczycie?
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> z jednego zakresu ustawiłeś?
<onedeep69> tzn.?
<Dreadlish> np.
<Dreadlish> 192.168.22.2 na jednym 192.168.22.3 na drugim
<Dreadlish> taki przykład
<onedeep69> no tak :)
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<onedeep69> ten z debianem to 5 letni laptop
<onedeep69> szescio w sumie
<Dreadlish> to i tak by miał gigabita
<onedeep69> wydaje mi sie ze gdzies problem z tym routerem\
<Dreadlish> no
<drathir> moge sie wtracic?
<onedeep69> tylko jest tam w pizdu opcji ;)
<drathir> ;p
<onedeep69> a sieciowcem az takim nie jestem
<onedeep69> drathir: prosze :)
<drathir> onedeep69: ja laczysz kablem to w kompie pokazuje Ci ze kabel odlaczony czy normalnie probuje ip pobrac?
<onedeep69> jezuu :)
<onedeep69> opcja II
<onedeep69> :)
<Dreadlish> to znaczy, że sie widzą...
<drathir> kilka pytan takich ogolnych... zeby pokolei wszystko wykluczyc...
<drathir> tak...
<onedeep69> drathir: rozumiem
<onedeep69> uprzedze pytania
<drathir> jakie systemy?
<onedeep69> na windowsie 192.168.0.1 ip i gateway
<onedeep69> to samo
<onedeep69> maska podsieci wiadomo
<onedeep69> na debianie
<Dreadlish> wywal gatewaya
<Dreadlish> to 1
<Dreadlish> jak łączysz 2 kompy
<Dreadlish> a z żadnego nie bierzesz neta
<onedeep69> w interfaces to samo tylko 2
<onedeep69> Dreadlish: probowalem i bez
<onedeep69> nie pinguja sie
<kretu> onedeep69: a mii-tool na linuksie co pokazuje?
<kretu> onedeep69: a arping?
<drathir> gateway daj 192.168.0.1 ip1 192.168.0.2 ; ip2 192.168.0.3 maska 255.255.255.0 w obu dns w obu 192.168.0.1,127.0.0.1,8.8.8.8
<onedeep69> kretu: jak sie zapewne domyslales piszac pytanie
<onedeep69> nie robilem
<drathir> teraz na linuxie tail /etc/resolv.conf
<drathir> sprawdz czy ustawilo dns
<DaZ> guglowe dnsy to zło
<Dreadlish> pytanie nr 1
<drathir> DaZ: chwilowo tylko...
<Dreadlish> po co wam dnsy
<Dreadlish> pytanie nr 2
<Dreadlish> po co wam gateway
<onedeep69> Dreadlish: dobre pytania :)
<onedeep69> ogolnie chyba cos poklikam na ruterze90%, ze problem jest tam
<Dreadlish> na sieci do której nie wyjdzie się poza te 2 komputery ...
<drathir> Dreadlish: bez gatewaya prawdopodobnie ustawien Ci nie zaakceptuje
<Dreadlish> drathir: zaakceptuje
<drathir> nastepnie wlaczasz mtr i pokolei patrzysz gdzie pakiety sa w stanie dotrzec...
<kretu> onedeep69: następne pytania, interfejsy masz 100 mbps czy 1Gbps?
<drathir> jesli nie grzebal autonegocjacja zawsze default jest...
<kretu> kablem bezpośrednio spinasz, czy przez switch?
<onedeep69> kretu: co za roznica, zalozmy nawet ze 10 mbps
<onedeep69> to powinno byc i tak wiecej niz 2 MB/s
<Dreadlish> onedeep69: on sie nie pyta *załóżmy* tylko się pyta *jak* *jest*
<drathir> onedeep69: roznica taka ze jak masz na sztywno rozne to sie nie polaczysz...
<onedeep69> kretu: bezposrednio byly spiete niecrossowanym kablem
<onedeep69> to podejrzewam, ze jest problem
<kretu> stare sieciówki nie zawsze sobie radziły z niekrosowanym kablem
<kretu> dlatego się pytam
<kretu> nie szło linka zestawić
<drathir> jak sieciowka nie jest wiekowa kazda (chyba) teraz obsluguje sprzetowe crossowanie...
<kretu> a jeżeli masz interfejsy Gbps to nie ma problemu
<Dreadlish> kretu: nawet rtl8169 sobie radzi...
<onedeep69> juz sprawdzam
<onedeep69> dla pewnosci
<kretu> Dreadlish: radzi, a działą, to czasem 2 różne stany
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> radzi i działa
<Dreadlish> bettar?
<kretu> ta
<kretu> onedeep69: mii-toola odpal na tym debianie
<onedeep69> 100
<onedeep69> na debku
<onedeep69> na nowym 1gb
<Dreadlish> erf,,,
<onedeep69> kretu: juz odpalam
<drathir> mowie sprawdz mtrem gdzie na jakie adresy Ci idzie...
<drathir> o.+
<drathir> zmien 1 gb na 100mb
<kretu> hmm, ta zmiana negocjacji może pomóc
<kretu> drathir: good idea
<onedeep69> kretu: eth0: negotiated 100baseTX-fd flowcontrol, link ok
<drathir> ale stawiam ze kabel ubity ;p
<onedeep69> dzisiaj robiony, testerem sprawdzony :)
<kretu> no nie jest ubity
<kretu> link ok przecież
<kretu> onedeep69: arping ip windowsa
<drathir> tylko ze dziwne ze jesli pod router podlaczone na jednym 100 a na drudim 1gb troche to dziwne ze nie zbija do 100 drugiego
<onedeep69> ;/
<kretu> a router jakie ma interfejsy? gigabitowe?
<onedeep69> do rutera jest tylko kablem debian
<onedeep69> windows wifką
<drathir> a to jeszcze wiecej mozliwosci -.-
<drathir> masz drugi kabel sprobuj na kablach zestawic najpierw
<onedeep69> :)
<onedeep69> to na jutro bedzie drugi kabel najwczesniej
<onedeep69> wlasnie nie mam
<onedeep69> 2MB po lanie to jest ogolnie troche malo :)
<onedeep69> jakby bylo 5 to juz bym olal
<drathir> to dajemy bez tylko wiecej mozliwosci jest dlaczego to nie smiga...
<kretu> onedeep69: a jak przesyłane? po sambie?
<onedeep69> kretu: w routerze giga interfejsy
<kretu> po ftp?
<drathir> dajesz mtr i adresy sprawdzasz...
<onedeep69> po ftp nie patrzylem
<onedeep69> smb i ssh
<onedeep69> 2MB i w ryj to samo na obu
<kretu> onedeep69: ssh to nie dziwota
<kretu> windows ma problemy z tym
<onedeep69> z vpsa po ssh ciagne 6-8 MB
<onedeep69> :)
<drathir> kretu: dlaczego? przez filezille?
<kretu> w sensie z szyfrowaniem mu schodzi
<onedeep69> kretu: nie dokonca, winscp
<kretu> o tym mówie
<onedeep69> channel wifi bedzie miec znaczenie/
<onedeep69> >?
<drathir> jak tam mtr? a i jaki model routera?
<kretu> onedeep69: nie
<drathir> onedeep69: tylko w predkosci...
<drathir> jesli masz duzo sieci wokolo....
<kretu> to raczej w zasięgu
<onedeep69> 19 sieci w rangu
<drathir> kretu: w predkosci tez...
<onedeep69> thomson twg850-4u
<drathir> onedeep69: spisujesz kanaly wszystkich pokolei
<kretu> onedeep69: a szyfrujesz połączenie?
<drathir> thomson... ala...
 * drathir woli tplinka...
<onedeep69> pa2
<onedeep69> wpa2*
<kretu> o przy wyłaczonym moze przetestuj
<onedeep69> kretu: troche madness :)
<kretu> nie mówie, żebyś cały czas działał
<onedeep69> ok
<drathir> to jak z tym mtrem? najpiejw to skonfigurowac pozniej przyspieszaniem sie zajmiemy hrhr
<onedeep69> kretu: to samo
<onedeep69> drathir: juz patrze
<onedeep69> mtr ip_windowsa?
<drathir> tak
<kretu> a ten transfer to równo, jak nozem uciął?
<onedeep69> wahania okolo 100kb moze 200
<onedeep69> 2100
<onedeep69> 2150
<onedeep69> 1940
<onedeep69> czasem 1600
<drathir> a i wez kabel i podlacz w routerze jedna strona lan1 druga strona lan 3
<onedeep69> potem ze 2300
<onedeep69> mtr w sklad czego wchodzi bo nie mam :)
<onedeep69> oj
<drathir> sudo apt-get install mtr
<onedeep69> po prostu :)
<onedeep69> wlasnie znalazlem
<drathir> oj
<drathir> neta potrzeba ;p
<onedeep69> ok, co z tego mtr potrzeba?
<drathir> mtr 192.168.0.3
<drathir> ip windy
<onedeep69> no ok
<onedeep69> odpalilo mie sie okno w gnomie
<onedeep69> :)
<onedeep69> i tam troche kolumn jest
<onedeep69> cos konkretnie?
<drathir> i jakie wartosci?
<onedeep69> loss 0
<drathir> last
<onedeep69> rcv snt 97
<onedeep69> last 2-3
<onedeep69> czasem 1
<onedeep69> avg 2
<drathir> czyli ok ;p
<onedeep69> worst 7
<drathir> lol
<onedeep69> z czego hahasz?
<drathir> teraz winda cmd
<onedeep69> nom
<drathir> niby dziala
<drathir> ping 192.168.0.1 -t
<kretu> onedeep69: arping ip windy
<drathir> wroc
<drathir> 192.168.0.2
<drathir> -@ 52!-*,*
<drathir> ip debiana
<drathir> czy ida pingi
<kretu> drathir: co robi w windzie -t przy ping?
<onedeep69> kretu: time
<onedeep69> 50
<onedeep69> 69
<onedeep69> 13
<onedeep69> 36
<drathir> kretu: leci ci pokolei nie przestaje
<KiFka> pinguje bez przerwy
<onedeep69> tak
<KiFka> ping -t po win
<kretu> onedeep69: czyli odpowiada?
<onedeep69> kretu: tak
<kretu> czyli dieła
<drathir> choc w debiani cos mi nie gra
<onedeep69> hmmm
<drathir> daj mtr ip_windy
<drathir> z okienka stan
<kretu> onedeep69: jeszcze jedna rzecz
<onedeep69> drathir: dalem wszystko
<kretu> na debianie chkconfig --list | grep iptables
<drathir> troche za niskie w debianie na localhost wyglada jakby szlo
<drathir> masz filezille na kompie win?
<drathir> na debianie sshd zainstaluj jesli nie ma
<drathir> sprobujemy sie polaczyc z windy na debiana
<kretu> hmm
<onedeep69> kretu: nic
<kretu> mhm
<drathir> pewniej niz w druga strone
<onedeep69> w dupe
<onedeep69> panowie
<onedeep69> masakra
<kretu> drathir: na netbios windy można telentem
<kretu> na którym to porcie słucha
<kretu> 389?
<onedeep69> ja pierdyle
<drathir> kretu: nie ufam windzie ;p
<onedeep69> przeciez wiadomka ze sie widza teraz
<drathir> pewniej na ssh mniej mozliwych bledow w konfiguracji
<onedeep69> po spiete przez router
<KiFka> ekhem
<kretu> KiFka: co tak chrząkasz?
<drathir> onedeep69: eee...  a jak sie nie widza?
<drathir> KiFka: tak?
<onedeep69> drathir: razem ze soba spiete niekrosowanym kablem
<onedeep69> ale to olac
<onedeep69> bo pojdzie jak burza
<drathir> to dajesz oba kablem
<drathir> tez sprawdzimy
<kretu> drathir: i całe nasze bazgranie na nic
<onedeep69> jak laczylem tamtego debka z innym lapem to lecialo 8MB
<drathir> kretu: nie do konca zawsze zabawa jest... i nowa rzecz do umiejetnosci opcja t hrhr
<kretu> tak
<kretu> mega przydatne
<drathir> stery wifi chociaz swieze?
<onedeep69> najswiezsze
<onedeep69> choc stare
<onedeep69> ;)
<kretu> zara się zaczna pytać o długość anteny
<kretu> ;-]
<onedeep69> :)
<onedeep69> hehehe
<KiFka> ouc.... 28°+
<onedeep69> ale tak na logike
<onedeep69> laptop debian spiety kablem 100
<onedeep69> laptop wifi
<onedeep69> i tylko 2 MB
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> wiesz co to znaczy szajski router?
<Dreadlish> 100 MBit/s
<onedeep69> Dreadlish: doswiadczam chyba :)
<Dreadlish> == teoretyczne 10MB/s
<drathir> onedeep69: to w wolnej  chwili mnie tu pm-uj to zobaczymy co z tym kablem...
<Dreadlish> wrt54gl na 100 wyciąga może 30
<Dreadlish> na openwrt
<drathir> onedeep69: a jaki chipset?
<onedeep69> drathir: na czym i jakie ma to znaczenie? :)
<onedeep69> Dreadlish: ale jakbym mial 10MB to bylbym wniebowziety
<onedeep69> 2 to troche lipa
<Dreadlish> to sobie kup router
<Dreadlish> z 1gbit
<drathir> lol wifi jesli n nie masz to 54 linka max Ci zestawi
<Dreadlish> ta kurde
<Dreadlish> linka zestawi
<onedeep69> mam N
<drathir> jeszcze tyle sieci w okolicy to spada predkosc
<Dreadlish> a transfer będzie i tak na poziomie 20
<Dreadlish> wszystko zależy od routera
<Dreadlish> jeszcze jak masz 802.11bg ustawione
<kretu> prawda
<Dreadlish> to ci max 11 wyciśnie
<onedeep69> no ok
<onedeep69> ale mam 2
<Dreadlish> 2MB
<Dreadlish> == 20
<kretu> 16
<onedeep69> ok :)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> 16
<Dreadlish> no tak
<Dreadlish> 2*8
<onedeep69> w dupe zasrana mac
<onedeep69> nowe koszty
<onedeep69> :)
<Dreadlish> jak masz szajski sprzęt to tak jest
<kretu> onedeep69: jak już idziesz w koszty, to patrz na coś, gdzie wgrasz jakieś openwrt, albo coś podobnego
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tzn. przynajmniej 4mb flasha
<Dreadlish> i morze ramu
<Dreadlish> nie 16mb
<Dreadlish> bo na 16mb to szajs wyjdzie
<onedeep69> kretu: n/p
<onedeep69> 300 powinno starczyc?
<Dreadlish> co 300
<Dreadlish> a
<onedeep69> nie euro
<Dreadlish> 3 stówy?
<onedeep69> tak
<kretu> hmm
<Dreadlish> weź tu sie dogadaj w swoim kraju ;D
<drathir> kretu: tplinjk 1043ND jak dobrze pamietam...
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> 1043nd to jest fajna maszynka
<Dreadlish> gigabit i nka
<kretu> drathir: ja się nie wypowiadam, bo w domu to przesadziłem
<kretu> mam mikrotika
<onedeep69> 200 :)
<Dreadlish> no
<onedeep69> kretu: co?
<drathir> Dreadlish: na to sie czaje 543g zamienic...
<Dreadlish> to zostanie ci na porządne cat 5e ;D
<drathir> onedeep69: za 150 idzie znalezc...
<Dreadlish> drathir: ja zamieniłem wrtka na wr340g
<drathir> ale to okazja...
<onedeep69> w sumie nic, komplet opon na ten sezon do motocykla dalem 1400
<Dreadlish> i żałuje
<Dreadlish> cholernie
<Dreadlish> że nie miałem więcej kasy
<kretu> onedeep69: routerboard z mikrotikiem na pokładzie
<onedeep69> domyslam sie ze fajne :)
<kretu> no, ale do domowych zastosowań zupełnie na wyrost ;-]
<drathir> kretu: mikrotik dobry sprzet tylko softa zmienic trzeba...
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mam jakieś wrtu54g-tm do zrobienia
<Dreadlish> 8mb flasha, 64 ramu
<drathir> Dreadlish: Twoje czy komus?
<Dreadlish> teraz moje
<kretu> drathir: to po co kupować, lepiej jakieś via epia
<kretu> i tam uniksa
<kretu> z prawdziwego zdarzenia
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> więcej niż 1 sieciówka tam
<Dreadlish> JUÅ» TO WIDZE
<kretu> drathir: widziałem z dwoma
<kretu> poza tym z jedną też bym dał rade
<kretu> ;-]
<drathir> gos zrobic czy jak mu tam wiec sie przyda...
<Dreadlish> ta, z jedną
<onedeep69> 1043ng stanie tam openvrt?
<Dreadlish> na 1043nd wejdzie
<onedeep69> ale jest cos, gdzie doloze 100 i bedzie kosmos
<onedeep69> czy raczej kosmetyczne roznice
<Dreadlish> raczej większej mecyi nie dostaniesz
<kretu> onedeep69: 1000 jak dołożysz to będzie kosmos
<kretu> ;-]
<onedeep69> :)
<onedeep69> i szafe rackowa zamienie :)
<Dreadlish> taa
<Dreadlish> 1000 jak dołożysz
<Dreadlish> to i światłowód krótki kłaść ;D
 * drathir polubil motocykle, choc nie posiada...
<onedeep69> jeszcze mnie nie pojebalo :)
<onedeep69> do domu
<kretu> Dreadlish: na sprzęt by mu nie starczyło
<onedeep69> ten tplink rozumiem starczy
<Dreadlish> onedeep69: tag.
<Dreadlish> kretu: ciiii
<Dreadlish> mówimy o kładzeniu krótkiego światłowodu
<Dreadlish> nie o podpinaniu go gdziekolwiek ;D
<onedeep69> chyba o samym kablu
<onedeep69> bez urzadzen na kocowki :)
<kretu> Dreadlish: chociaż ostatnio chińskie podróbki modułów spf po 200 złotych kupowałem
<kretu> oryginalne hp z 5 razy droższe
<drathir> kretu: z tymi mikrotikami tylko z tego co pamietam byl problem z zawieszaniem sie moze na okreslonych modelach ale na alternatywnym sofcie tez to niby obeszli jakos...
<onedeep69> a co to mikrotik
<kretu> drathir: mi się jeszcze nie zawiesił
<kretu> onedeep69: http://www.mikrotik.org.pl/
<drathir> damn ucielo bigbounda czyjakos tak planuje kiedys sie bobawic wiec 543/ sie zawsze przyda...
<onedeep69> http://allegro.pl/netgear-wnr3500l-router-wifi-torrent-tomato-pl-usb-i2303473152.html
<drathir> Dreadlish: 1043 chyba nawet ciezki do ubicia openwrt jest... ale pewien nie jestem...
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c7hkn7g> (at allegro.pl)
<onedeep69> chyba tez rozsadne
<Dreadlish> wnr tak
<KiFka> onedeep69, prosze uwazaj na slownictwo
<drathir> kosmos dopiero cos pokroju cisco ale to z 10k musialbys dolozyc...
<Dreadlish> tylko pytanie co tak tanio
<onedeep69> KiFka: naturalnie.
<kretu> drathir: jest jeszcze sprzęt typu soho od cisco
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> potem ci wychodzi
<Dreadlish> kanapka 8u na samą obsługe sieci
<Dreadlish> "co to jest"
<Dreadlish> "a... mój rack na soho"
<drathir> ze swiatlowodu zawsze lampke mozna zrobic gdyby nie wyszlo z dokupieniem reszty sprzetu...
<drathir> tomato to starosc...
<Dreadlish> openwrt można włożyć na wnra...
<Dreadlish> tylko ja pytam po raz kolejny
<Dreadlish> DLACZEGO TAK TANIO?
<onedeep69> hmmm, jeszcze jedno pytanie
<onedeep69> bo mam upc
<onedeep69> i jest w tego thompsona wpiety kabel jak od kablowki
<drathir> Dreadlish: na cisco jak juz to worek pieniedzy i szafe w pokoju w piwnicy agregat i cala okolice obslugiwac hrhr
<Dreadlish> drathir: taaak
<onedeep69> to tego 1043ng jako AP postawic na nim?
<onedeep69> :)
<drathir> Dreadlish: a nie ma gdzies gwiazdki ze ubity?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> własnie nie ma...
<Dreadlish> "nowy"
<Mhrok> Bry!
<drathir> gdzies statki ostatnio kontenerowce nie tonely?
 * Mhrok przyswaja wiedzę.
<drathir> Mhrok: witam...
<drathir> onedeep69: z tego 1043ND to mini serwer na potrzeby niezbyt duze postawisz...
<drathir> do tego hdd z 1tb na usb
<Dreadlish> lub torrentmachine ;)
<drathir> Dreadlish: dokladnie...
<onedeep69> drathir: hmmm
<drathir> choc ja i tak wolalbym zwykly serwerek z kompa jak teraz mam... a to jako zapasowke np jakby pradu nie bylo dluzej...
<onedeep69> na openvrt nie postawie raczej truecrypta
<drathir> z dwa dni na upsie by pochodzilo zapewne... jak nie wiecej...
<Dreadlish> drathir: 2 akumulatory samochodowe i nawet miesiąc by chodziło
<drathir> onedeep69: dlaczego by nie? luxa odrazu hrhr zaraz Ci powiem...
<Dreadlish> luksa*
<drathir> Dreadlish: hrhr dobre...
<drathir> tak
<drathir> zaraz zobaczymy... ale jesli luksa obsluga jest wbudowana w kernel to powinno sie dac...
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> openwrt
<Dreadlish> skompilujesz sobie sam...
<gjm> re
<onedeep69> drathir: a masz tego 1043ng?
<KiFka> gjm, qum :)
<drathir> tak tylko nie wiem jak te 400 mhz w najwolniejszyhch by sobie radzilo z szyfrowaniem...
<gjm> KiFka: re re cum cum :D
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> zawsze możesz schować dysk w router
<Dreadlish> ;D
<drathir> onedeep69: narazie zbieram informacje o nim i o openwrt czajac sie do kupna...
<drathir> ;po
<gjm> ale się nabombiłem :/
<Dreadlish> gjm: ile widzisz palców?
<drathir> gjm: co za okazja?
<KiFka> gjm, ojojoj .... piles nie pisz....
<gjm> ile highlitów :D
<gjm> daję radę
<drathir> KiFka: spokojnie spokojnie, az tak zle to raczej nie powinno byc... ;p
<drathir> gjm: a z m477_ sie czasem gdzies nie widziales? cos go dawno nie widzialem tutaj...
<m477_> ;o
<drathir> m477_: o... witam...
<m477_> witam
<gjm> nie widziałem :)
<gjm> doo m477 nic nie mam :d
<bastetmilo> gjm: na służbie pijany? ;)
<gjm> oj tam oj tam
<drathir> bastetmilo: ale zobacz ze teraz sie beda wszyscy bac jeszcze bardziej niz zwykle ;p hrhr
<m477_> phi
<bastetmilo> Zgroza. Zgroza.
<gjm> bastetmilo: dopisz mnie doo zlotu, na 66,6% :)
<gjm> do*
<bastetmilo> ok :)
<bastetmilo> zrobione
<drathir> onedeep69: tak jak myslalem dac sie da, ale wydajnisc moze byc bardzo niska... za slaby procek...
<kretu> bastetmilo: i maupe mu zabierz
<kretu> ;-]
<kretu> jeszcze sobie krzywde zrobi
<bastetmilo> kretu: jak sobie nie zrobi krzywdy, to się nie nauczy na przyszłość ;)
<onedeep69> drathir: no wlasnie
<drathir> onedeep69: chyba ze jakiegos sandisca ze sprzetowym aesem...
<onedeep69> w dzisiejszej dobie wole miec truecrypta wszedzie
<onedeep69> :)
<gjm> kretu: komu? :>
<onedeep69> nie wiadomo kiedy kto Ci wjedzie :)
<drathir> kretu: oj tam odrazu krzywde zrobi... ;p
<drathir> onedeep69: do domu? ;p
<onedeep69> no nie od tyłu
<drathir> backdoory to nie na linuxie raczej...
<onedeep69> nie zrozumielismy sie :)
<gjm> źle się to kojarzy ;d
<drathir> a jak dostanie ktos sie przez siec to lipka bo zamontowane bedzie i tak...
<onedeep69> drathir: przez siec nie zakladam :)
<KiFka> dobranoc :S
<KiFka> gjm, nie rozrabiaj ;)
<gjm> nie rozrabiam :>
<gjm> no nie?
<kretu> myślisz, że ci ktoś prawde powie?
<kretu> jeszcze banana zarobi za obraze majestatu
<drathir> gjm: pelna kultura...
<gjm> no, to się liczy
<drathir> kretu: jakby rozrabial to juz dawno by sie dowiedzial, bo delikatnie zostalby upomniany...
 * drathir sie zastanawia czy juz cos wiadomo o polaczeniu nadajnikow orange-tmobile ?
<drathir> czy juz testowe jakies dzialaja czy narazie tylko teoria i dalej planowanie...
<DeXTeD> Wiem, że wdrążanie tego miało zająć parę lat... i ucichło.
<DeXTeD> Pf... znowu w domu i fLaSh znowu ubił mi kompa...
<onedeep69> Zamontowany truecryptem dysk w NTFS i chownem nie moge zmienic uprawnien z roota na zwyklego usera
<onedeep69> to normalne? :)
<DeXTeD> NTFS ma w ogóle takie coś jak chown?
<sysek> widzieliscie piwo w tym roku ?
<drathir> DeXTeD: co takiego na javie masz?
<drathir> tfu flashu...
<onedeep69> DeXTeD: hmm
<onedeep69> ls -l zwraca mi wszedzie root root
<drathir> sysek: niestety nie masz linka?
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_CKtdbVTNv0
<DeXTeD> drathir: nie mam pojęcia, poprzednia wersja ubuntu nie reagowała mi tak
<drathir> onedeep69: ntfs nie ma praw raczej pod linuxem... a root, bo root montuje...?
<sysek> jak dla mnie mistrzostwo
<DeXTeD> normalnie wszystkie filmiki działały na youtube i viemo
<drathir> DeXTeD: flashaid
<onedeep69> drathir: tak, ale nie otworze tego po smb :)
<onedeep69> chyba, ze rootem
<DeXTeD> drathir: hmm ciekawe tylko problem w tym, że mam operę :/
<drathir> dodaj uzytkownika do montowania - czyli sambe lub swojego usera lepiej...
<drathir> DeXTeD: to nic korzysta z tego samego chyba...
<onedeep69> hmm
<onedeep69> to jest mysl
<drathir> tylko ff na chwile pobierz
<DeXTeD> hmm, może faktycznie zadziała
<drathir> mozna bezposrednio pobrac i rozpakowac ale nie pamietam adresu a flashaid sam pobiera i tweaki daje...
<DeXTeD> właśnie odpaliłem skrypta
<DeXTeD> drathir: dzięki na razie dam znać bo średnio co 10 flash sie wysypuje (albo ubija operę albo cały system)
<DeXTeD> ciekawe dlaczego operę jak ma flasha jako osobny proces...
<drathir> bez "piwa" ostro sie wzieli w tym roku widze...
<drathir> sysek: swietne efekty...
<drathir> DeXTeD: piaskownice zapewne robi...
<onedeep69> drathir: a jak to zrobic? :)
<drathir> DeXTeD: dziwne ze tak ubija... :/
<drathir> onedeep69: tail /etc/grou cos tam szukaj
<onedeep69> wlasnie przejrzalem
<onedeep69> :)
<DeXTeD> sysek: fajne
<drathir> zobacz jakie sa od montowania
<onedeep69> i dlatego zapytalem
<drathir> plugdev moze
<DeXTeD> drathir: no dziwne, najciekawsze jest to, że nie widzę nigdzie żeby ktoś miał tak samo...
<drathir> disk moze tez
<drathir> a jaka opera?
<DeXTeD> najnowsza
<DeXTeD> 11.62
<DeXTeD> później zobacze na becie
<DeXTeD> Zaraz wracam
<drathir> fuse tez
<drathir> onedeep69: tylko ze to nie powinno miec znaczenia bo to dla odczytu dla wszystkich...
<drathir> samo fuse do montowania powinno wystarczyc chyba...
<onedeep69> hmm
<onedeep69> do sudoers dopisalem
<onedeep69> zobaczymy jaki efekt wyjdzie
<onedeep69> ze montowane jako user
<onedeep69> czy jako root
<onedeep69> HA!
<onedeep69> jest jako user
<onedeep69> polowa sukcesu :)
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<onedeep69> drathir: kurde, odnosnie tego tplinka
<onedeep69> jakbym mial 100% ze mi transfery wzrosna to bym to juz zamowil
<drathir> nom?
<drathir> wzrosnoc napewno wzrosna bo to 1gb porty ma juz samo to...
<drathir> pozatym ile anten w tym masz?
<onedeep69> no ale mam w starym lapie 100
<onedeep69> sieciowke
<onedeep69> i tyle
 * qermit wrócił
<drathir> tamten mimo juz obsluguje
<onedeep69> teraz poinno byc lepiej a nie jest i pytanie czy gdzies problem nie lezy dalej
<drathir> onedeep69: kup sobie nke pod usb za 50 zl hrhr
<onedeep69> nke
<onedeep69> co to
<drathir> tplink 411ND czy jakos tak...
<drathir> wifi pod usb...
<drathir> onedeep69: bo trzeba testy porobic...
<onedeep69> nie no litosci :)
<onedeep69> nie bede inwestowac w taki szajs
<onedeep69> :)
<drathir> szajs? -.-
<onedeep69> no to wifi pod usb
<onedeep69> po co mie to :)
<drathir> nie wiesz co dobre ;p
<drathir> jak narzekasz na 100 przez eth...
<onedeep69> narzekam na 2MB/s po lanie
<onedeep69> chcialbym 5, 10 orgazm
<onedeep69> ale 5 byloby wystarczajace na moje potrzeby
<drathir> to masz cos zepsute... ;p mowilem testy... ;p
<onedeep69> drathir: nie wiem za co sie zabrac :)
<drathir> trzeba siasc chwilke i potestowac sprawdzic gdzie problem lezy...
<onedeep69> z checia bym to zdiagnozowal
<drathir> po kolei...
<drathir> masz dostep do nowego lapka jakiegos mozesz sprawszic czy to wina karty...
<drathir> probowac rozne protokoly...
<drathir> sprobowac spod live linuxa jakiegos nawet ubu...
<onedeep69> to jest mysl w sumie
<onedeep69> zeby wiedziec czy kwestia windozy
<drathir> winzgroza i stare stery tez moze byc przyczyna...
<onedeep69> karta odpada
<onedeep69> protokoly tez
<onedeep69> albo windows
<onedeep69> albo router
<onedeep69> musze znalezc tech spec
<onedeep69> tego szajsu
<drathir> onedeep69: dwa kompy razem...
<onedeep69> od tego by sie przydalo zaczac
<onedeep69> na jutro bede miec skretke
<drathir> ta co masz...
<onedeep69> ?
<onedeep69> no cos nie poszlo
<onedeep69> '_
<onedeep69> :)
<drathir> to trzeba sprawdzic jeszcze...
<onedeep69> sprawdze jak polacze krosem
<onedeep69> ten serwer to wiekowy sprzet
<onedeep69> :)
<drathir> zwykla...
<drathir> e tam wiekowy...
<bastetmilo> dobranoc panowie o/
<DeXTeD> dobranoc
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowych...
<DeXTeD> też lecę, na razie!
<DeXTeD> drathir: dzięki jeszcze raz za pomoc!
<onedeep69> dziad :)
<onedeep69> 6 lat
<onedeep69> nx7400
<onedeep69> moj zew. dysk podpiety do niego po usb chyba przekracza jego wartosc :)
<drathir> DeXTeD: nie ma za co sprawdz przetestuj... kolorowych...
<drathir> 6 lat saty chyba nawet maja stare?
<drathir> tylko z wyzszej polki...
<onedeep69> 40-, 60-, 80-, 100-, 120-GB 5400 rpm SMART SATA
<onedeep69> 100-GB 7200 rpm SMART SATA
<onedeep69> niby sata
<xz> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć.
<xz> Czy można jakoś przygotować deba ze wszystkimi zaleznosciami w środku?
<xz> Mam trochę skomplikowaną sytuację, która komplikuje mi nieco sprawę.
<ftpd> Tak. Taki deb nazywa się 'repozytorium'.
<xz> Nie ma tam tego programu ani jego zależności.
<xz> To wysoce specjalistyczny program.
<drathir> xz: bierz debiana z 6 czy 8 dvd ;p
<xz> Tam, ale też nie będzie.
<drathir> juz planuja na br wypuscic ^^
<drathir> xz co za program?
<drathir> szukaj source i samemu skompiluj...
<xz> W żadnym distro tego nie ma, ale a nie mam tyle ramu żeby to tam gdzie trzeba skopiować.
<xz> Nie mam tyle ramu na właściwej maszynie.
<drathir> co ma ram do kopiowania? O.o
<xz> Żeby to linkować.
<xz> Fakt, ale to dużo kopiowania i wersje bibliotek się nie zgadzają.
<ftpd> Eeee.
<ftpd> 22:28:53 |     drathir   | co ma ram do kopiowania? O.o
<ftpd> No właśnie?
<xz> Musiałbym mieć po dwie wersje niektórych biblotek.
 * drathir probuje sie domyslic o co tak dokladnie chodzi... jak kompilujesz ze zrodel to z bibliotekami w folderze sobie uruchom...
<ftpd> Co to jest 'folder'?
<xz> Może statycznie to linkować.
<drathir> ftpd: w tym kw ktorym skompilowal...
<ftpd> Co to jest kw?
<xz> Ok.
<drathir> niektore programy tak potrafia...
<drathir> ftpd: kw = w*
<ftpd> W tym 'folderze'.
<ftpd> A ja dalej nie wiem, co to jest folder.
<ftpd> Czyżby chodziło Ci o KATALOG?
<drathir> ftpd: miejsce w ktorym wypakowal source programu docelowego...
<drathir> folder katalog tak moze byc i katalog...
<ftpd> Nie nie.
<ftpd> MUSI być katalog.
<drathir> jak zwal tak zwal... niech bedzie katalog plikow...
<ChaosEngine> ftpd++
<ftpd> drathir: Nie 'jak zwał tak zwał'. Jak wrzucasz pliki na serwer, też nazywasz to 'publikowaniem zawartości multimedialnej w witrynie sieci web', bo tak Windows kazał?
<drathir> ftpd: nazywam jak mi sie spodoba akurat...
<qermit> kto patrzył na arkusze z matmy?
<qermit> z matury
<ftpd> Ja widziałem to o miejscu zerowym. Uśmiałem się.
<ChaosEngine> na onet ktoś wrzucał podobno pravie live. przekaz z sali ;-P
<qermit> ftpd: niektóre są tak debilnie proste że aż się zastanawiałem nad tym czy tam nie ma jakiegoś haczyka
<drathir> ftpd: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katalog_(system_plik%C3%B3w)
<julek> hello ludki
<pakos> witaj
<pakos> ehe jak potrzeba wydrukowac potwierdzenie przelewu to evince mi zakodowane krzaki drukuje :D
<MajkiFajki> to znak, żebyś nie wydawał kasy :)
<pakos> tylko ze przelewy juz poszly :>
<pakos> da sie jakos pdf na doc odt cokolwiek przerobic?
<pakos> super, zapisalem do png i tuszu wlasnie braklo -.-
<pakos> tak to jest jak sie robi na ostatnia chwile :S
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<Skrzyp> MajkiFajki wybił na fajki
<Ozil> elo
<m477_> elo
<Skrzyp> m477_: ty cały czas idlujesz?
<m477_> co robie?
<m477_> do lidla nie chodze
<Ozil> i rozmowa zakończona
<m477_> :-(
<m477_> nawet
<Ozil> zw ide po fajki
<m477_> ok poczekam
<Ozil> już jestem
<drathir> pakos: hp?
<pakos> canon
<pakos> aczkolwiek to chyba tylko evince bo wszystko inne drukuje normalnie :)
<drathir> pakos: sprobuj poszukac czy ma serwisowy wyzeruj pojemniki moze na jeszcze raz starczy...
<drathir> ciekawe...
<pakos> drathir: az takich bajerow nie mam w drukarce, to domowy szmelc, rano wydrukuje
<drathir> w serwisowym menu rozne ciekawostki moga byc...
<pakos> w drukarce za 100 pln? nie sadze :>
<drathir> to tylko soft w sumie wiec moze byc...
<pakos> szkoda zachodzu, przynajmniej o tej porze :>
<pakos> w innym czasie sprawdze, aczkolwiek nic pilnego
<pakos> potwierdzenia poszly w chmure, bedzie jakas drukarka to sie wydrukuje
<drathir> hrhr
<m477_> znow sie czuje niewyspany
 * kretu ziewa
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-10
<drathir> m477_: ile to h juz?
<m477_> ?
<drathir> bez snu ile h?
<Voldenet> 300
<m477_> drathir: a dlaczego pytasz
<m477_> nie spimy :)
<m477_> ;o
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<sysek> dzien dobr !
<m477> witam
<Wizard> Cześć.
<m477> :)
<spass> o/
<m477> o\
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> życie Cie rozciąga i wena jest King Konga
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> bry
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ?
<Wizard> Coś gadałaś o życiu rozciągającym King Konga, czy coś.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: aa. To Lech Roch Pawlak. Jak od 4 tygodni śpiewają mi to w pracy to rzuciło mi się na mózg :)
<ftpd> To życie się rozciąga.
<ftpd> A wena jest King Konga!
<Wizard> o_O
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Ty też? :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Przypomniałaś mi, to sobie zacytowałem. Bo przecież oczywiście, że znam.
<drathir> bastetmilo: ale pokrecone... nic dziwnego ze na (obie sie odbilo...
<drathir> Tobie*
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a to "Nie, nie boje się, dziewczynom podobam się"?
<Diabelko> klejnuty!
<bastetmilo> To też hicior jest :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tegp nie znam. Nie przepadam za Cezikiem, z klejnut mi się 'Bende go zjadł' podoba, bo jestem fanem Magdy G.
<ftpd> Puściłem sobie.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale mam brzydkie wrażenie, że w KlejNuty 'Lubię wypić' cały ten Czesław robi to specjalnie.
<bastetmilo> Ah. To z jeżem słyszłam wczoraj :). A czesława nie dosłuchałam do końca. Wolę jak facet śpiewa niż prawi te swoje "mądrości":)
<ftpd> Ja nie znoszę w ogóle tego całego Czesława.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: muzyki, którą robi też?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie słuchałem, szczerze mówiąc. Ale jeśli to jest rzępolenie na akordeonie, to nie chcę.
<ftpd> (A tak mi się typ kojarzy.)
<Diabelko> ftpd: to jest rzępolenie na akordeonie :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie, nie rzępoli na akordeonie cały czas :). Dziwną ma muzyke, ale trafia do mojej zakręconej osoby :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Pokaż próbkę. Najlepszy numer, według Ciebie.
<Diabelko> mi się tylko maszyna do świerkania podobała
<bastetmilo> ftpd: maszynka do świerka jest mocna, ale ja np. najbardziej lubię "Uboczny efekt trzeźwości" i to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guqBjRtJ_XQ
<bastetmilo> Facet jest mocno specyficzny.
<ftpd> Irytuje mnie jego głos/akcent.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: poza tym, to bardzo nie są moje klimaty - http://insomniac.pl/f/music.pdf
<bastetmilo> ftpd: z tej listy to bardzo lubie Die Antwoord
<bastetmilo> i Kaliber
<ftpd> Za miesiąć koncert!
<bastetmilo> i Kazika
<bastetmilo> koncert?
<ftpd> No, Die Antwoord.
<bastetmilo> AAAAAAA
<bastetmilo> Poznań. Hum.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> I to za darmo nawet.
<bastetmilo> Ah. Strefa kibica
<ftpd> No niestety.
<bastetmilo> We Wrocławiu też są koncerty
<bastetmilo> ale nie takie fajne
<ftpd> Ale ja sobie stanę z tyłu i będę się dobrze bawił.
<ftpd> Wypożyczę sobie Ten$ion
<bastetmilo> poważnie rozważam przyjechanie na ten koncert.
<ftpd> To nawet mogę Cię na piwo zabrać przed/po.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/75cmvst ← awww
<bastetmilo> gjm: Twój? Czy będzie Twój?
<gjm> nie, koleżanki
<ftpd> Pieski >>>> kotki.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to miło z Twojej strony :)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Kotki >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> pieski
<gjm> ale będę brał drugiego niedługo
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie znasz się na zwierzątkach.
<ftpd> Ale spoko. Szanuję Twoje zdanie, nawet mimo faktu, że jest błędne.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A że miło z mojej strony, to ja wiem. Ogólnie jestem miły.
<ftpd> I dobry.
<ftpd> I fajny.
<ftpd> I takie tam.
<Wizard> Pf.
<ftpd> Do tego nienawidzę fantastyki, gardzę technologią, nie przeklinam i brzydzę się alkoholem.
<Wizard> Pochodnie w dłoń! Palimy czarownice!
<Szatan> a Tuska?
<ftpd> Nie interesuję się polityką, bardzo nie mam zdania.
<ftpd> Ale jakbym miał na kogoś zagłosować, to na Palikota, bo jest zabawny i nie lubi katoli.
<ftpd> W sumie to moje jedyne pogląd polityczny: ma być jak najbardziej świecko + wszystko jest dla ludzi.
<ftpd> Jestem np. za pełną legalizacją wszystkiego. Byle tylko ćpuń nie był 'leczony' z moich podatków. Chcesz zjeść tabsa na imprezę/zapalić zielone dla chilloutu? Spoko. Jesteś idiotą i się zaćpasz tak, że tylko drogie leczenie i Cię nie stać? Ojej. Umrzesz.
<gjm> Zaćpasz się marihuaniną narkomanie jeden
<ftpd> Nie wącham maryhujany. Ale palę kwas!
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A z 'mojej muzyki' polecam Ott i Panzer AG.
<TheNumb> ftpd: ja lubie wonhaci opary H2SO4 a ty?
<gjm> Ja Ci dam 'maryhujanę" :D
<ftpd> TheNumb: Ja smaruję się pod pachami żelem z H.264
<TheNumb> gjm: koleżanka zjarała skręta w ams i prawie zeszła
<TheNumb> Tru story.
<gjm> chyba ze śmiechu
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Miała problemy z ciśnieniem
<TheNumb> Zaczęło jej skakać.
<TheNumb> O tyle dziwne, że sama tego konkretnego nie paliła tylko z jej facetem.
<TheNumb> Z kolei jemu nic nie było.
<TheNumb> To mnie utwierdziło w przekonaniu, że nie ma co próbować ;p
<TheNumb> No i piniondzy szkoda na to świństwo ;p
<gjm> nie próbuj w takim razie, napij się wódki ;>
<TheNumb> Ano
<TheNumb> Wódka lepsza <:
<TheNumb> Taka z akademika.
<TheNumb> :P
<gjm> samo zdrowie
<TheNumb> No
<TheNumb> 10 zł za litr
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Pędzone na brudzie
<Szatan> chyba woda ze studni ;x
<ftpd> Co to jest ams?
<ftpd> Mój kolega robi self-made nalewki. Kawówkę, miodówkę i - trochę wedle mnie gorszą - korzenną.
<ftpd> A od wielkiego dzwonu też paprykówkę, która jest DOSKONAŁA.
<ftpd> Ale można ją zapijać tylko sokiem pomidorowym, bo inaczej niszczy ryj.
<drathir> TheNumb: na ziemniakach pedza zapewne ;p
<TheNumb> ftpd: Amsterdam.
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Wczoraj w ogóle czułem się jak totalny kretyn:
<ftpd> 01:23:28 |     l173rK1 @ | szkoda tylko, że Magik umarł, tak samo jak IRL :(
<ftpd> 01:23:46 |     l173rK1 @ | ups, spoiler
<ftpd> 01:24:34 |      fahren @ | w rownie kretynski sposob co IRL?
<ftpd> A ja byłem PEWIEN, że 'irl' w tym kontekście nie oznacza tego, co zwykle, tylko to skrót od nazwiska jakiejś osoby.
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> I googlałem 15 minut, o kogo może chodzić.
<TheNumb> :<
<bastetmilo> wróciłam
<bastetmilo> ftpd: znam się. Mam w domu oba gatunki z przewagą kocich.
<jacekowski> psy ftw
<Wizard> Self-made nalewki.
<Wizard> Ależ to jest żałosne.
<ftpd> E tam.
<ftpd> On to sprzedaje :P
<bastetmilo> kto?
<TheNumb> Wizard: żałosne?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Mój kolega, który robi nalewki.
<Wizard> Nalewki są dobre, ale self-made brzmi okrutnie.
<TheNumb> Purysta się znalazł.
<TheNumb> <:
<bastetmilo> wszyscy wiemy, że Wizard nie lubi taki wtrąceń. Serio, nie trzeba już tego komentować.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ten Twój metawatch, jak się to konfiguruje/obsługuje? Jest jakiś app?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Bo się mega mocno na zakup nakręciłem.
<ftpd> jacekowski: A, znalazłem manuala, nieważne.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A co do kotków.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://www.explosm.net/comics/2793/
<bastetmilo> śmieszne
<gjm> koty som fajne!!1
<bastetmilo> oneone
<bastetmilo> gjm: my mamy koty to o tym wiemy. trzeba jednak wziąć pod uwagę, że nie każdy ma możliwość poznać te stworzenia i polubić je.
<bastetmilo> Strasznie dużo stereotypów jest nadal związanych z kotami.
<bastetmilo> Niby jest 2012 rok, a ludzie takie ciemnoty powtarzają, że aż się słabo robi.
<m477> -,-
<ftpd> Ja żyłem z kotami.
<ftpd> Także wiem, co mówię.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: żyłeś? Czy po prostu w Twoim domu były koty. Ot były bo były, bo kot mysz złapie.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W moim domu nie było myszy ;-)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Mówię o mieszkaniu, gdzie kot jest, no... petem.
<ftpd> Jak to kot.
<bastetmilo> I co? Nie lubił Cię?
<ftpd> Lubił. Ja go też lubiłem.
<gjm> dopóki go nie zjadł :/
<bastetmilo> Ale wolisz psy, bo?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja lubię koty. Mam leciutkie uczulenie, tj. jak za długo się z kotem bawię, trochę mnie swędzą oczy itp.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> A może mi powiecie czemu mój kot ojszczał wczoraj kanapę, jak mnie nie było?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czystą kuwete miał?
<gjm> bo miał brudną kuwetę?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Miał czystą.
<Wizard> Zawsze ma czystą.
<Wizard> Jak długo nie ma nikogo w domu, to kot szcza na kanapę.
<bastetmilo> Jest znudzony
<bastetmilo> czuje sie samotny
<Wizard> To nie może sobie, nie wiem, pobiegać?
<Wizard> :/
<bastetmilo> A z kim?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Wolę psy, bo nie robią właśnie takich akcji, bo 'są znudzone'.
<Wizard> No sam.
<jacekowski> ftpd: masz telefon z androidem tera?
<Wizard> Nie mogę go przecież zabierać ze sobą.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tak.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: psy obgryzają nogi od mebli jak są znudzone.
<jacekowski> ftpd: zainstaluj sobie metawatch z marketu
<jacekowski> ftpd: albo lepiej
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie mam metawatcha póki co.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: po pierwsze - weź kota do weta i niech go zbada, weźmie siuśki do analizy.
<bastetmilo> bo to też może być problem z hormonami
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale zainstaluj sobie soft
<bastetmilo> lub jakieś zapalenie.
<jacekowski> ftpd: najlepiej ten http://www.metawatch.org/forums/thread/?thread=407&page=1
<jacekowski> ftpd: i sobie obejrzyj
<ftpd> jacekowski: I czym sobie będę sterował tym softem?
<jacekowski> ftpd: mozesz bez zegarka
<jacekowski> ftpd: tak wyglada konfiguracja
<jacekowski> ftpd: mozesz obejrzec wszystko bez zegarka
<ftpd> jacekowski: Zobaczyłem screeny w markecie.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> podoba mi się ta wersja analog, ale boję się, że za mało funkcjonalne te maluśkie wyświetlacze.
<jacekowski> ftpd: ta wersja z linka jest znacznie lepsze
<jacekowski> ftpd: i ma podglad jak to bedzie wygladac
<ftpd> jacekowski: whatever, ja chcę sterowanie muzyką i powiadamianie, kto dzwoni.
<ftpd> jacekowski: A jak często to ładujesz/ile się ładuje?
<jacekowski> zalezy od firmware i softu
<jacekowski> ogolnie 3 dni okolo
<jacekowski> laduje sie hmm, z godzine-dwie
<jacekowski> bo to pozostaje caly bajer ze zegarek co kilka sekund sprawdza czy sa nowe wiadomosci
<jacekowski> jak wiadomosc przyjdzie to zaczyna nasluchiwac
<jacekowski> i zuzywa wiecej pradu
<jacekowski> przez chwile
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Fajny jest Ten$ion.
<jacekowski> ftpd: ten ekran oledowy w tym analogowym nie jest az taki mal
<jacekowski> ale jest mniejszy niz w cyfroywm
<sebastian> nick zenek
<sebastian> witam tu znowu ja
<gjm> aha
<sebastian> niestety Xubuntu nie ruszyło
<ftpd> jacekowski: No i właśnie to mój aktualny główny powód zastanawiania się.
<jacekowski> w normalnym trybie pracy masz jedna linie zajeta na pokazywanie czasu
<sebastian> będę instalował unity linux
<ftpd> Sebastianie, który kiedyś byłeś Zenkiem: to miłe, ale nikt tutaj nie ma obowiązku pamiętać, że w jakimś niekoreślonym 'kiedyś' tu byłeś i miałeś jakiś problem.
<sebastian> to wczoraj
<ftpd> Także jeśli przyszedłeś tu po pomoc, nie zachowuj się jak idiota, tylko opisz dokładnie swój problem.
<ftpd> Nie mamy obowiązku śledzić kanału 24/7.
<sebastian> tak chciałem tylko poinformować
<ftpd> Ja, na przykład, wczoraj piłem wódkę i nie wiem, o co chodziło.
<sebastian> bo raczej nie pomożecie
<gjm> ftpd: no to piona
<ftpd> Pjona, nie pomożemy.
<sebastian> muszę system od zera budować żeby ruszył na tym komputerze
<sebastian> więc po prostu czeka mnie dużo roboty
<sebastian> a myślałem że może Xubuntu rzuszy
<ftpd> Musisz budować system od zera i bierzesz Xubuntu?
<ftpd> Aha...
<sebastian> nie
<jacekowski> ktos tu jezdzi na rolkach?
<sebastian> wezmę Unity Linux
<jacekowski> bo mam pytanie
<ftpd> No, ja zawsze jak wiem, że muszę skosić trawnić kupuję awionetkę. To przecież logiczne.
<jacekowski> ja helikopterem kosze
<sebastian> tak mi poradzili wczoraj
<sebastian> ale to nie zadziałało więc będę ssam kombinował
<drathir> sebastian: jesli jestes przekonany, ze nie pomozemy to interesujaca jest Twoja obecnosc na kanale...
<gjm> to jest ten koleś od linuxa w bibliotece
<gjm> sebastian: co nie działa?
<drathir> pytanie po kiego od nowa "system budowac"?
<gjm> imo źle ujął
<sebastian> tak to ja
<ftpd> drathir: Mi też nie pomożecie, a jestem!
<sebastian> xubuntu się po prostu muliło
<sebastian> i nie dało się zainstalować w tym tempie
<drathir> ftpd: Ty jestes deamonem  wiecc musisz byc ;p
<gjm> sebastian: no to na pewno Unity Linux będzie lepiej działać :>
<sebastian> będzie bo już działa
<sebastian> tylko nie mam hasła do roota
<gjm> a nie, tam siedzi Openobox
<gjm> sebastian: tzn.? ty to instalowałeś nie?
<sebastian> bo poprzedni praktykant nie zapisał a informatycy nie znają
<sebastian> nie poprzedni praktykant
<drathir> sebastian: najpierw sie dowiedz dlaczego nie wstaje/nie instaluje sie czy cos tam innego nie robi... bez bledu konkretnego ciezko cokolwiek zrobic....
<gjm> sebastian: no to usuń hasło ;)
<sebastian> nie ma żadnych błędów
<sebastian> ten system jest na jednym komputerze
<sebastian> a ja muszę to wrzucić na około 40
<drathir> jak jestes w stanie cokolwiek zainstalowac to sudo musisz miec...
<drathir> a jak jestes w stanie sudo uzyc to teoretycznie i haslo roota idzie zmienic...
<drathir> a jesli to ubu to tam roota chyba w ogole nie ma...
<sebastian> nie znam hasła loguję się na jakimś koncie czytelnik
<sebastian> które założył mój poprzednik
<sebastian> i nie mam żadnych uprawnień
<gjm> usuń hasło
<sebastian> jak?
<ftpd> 13:59:48 |   sebastian   | a ja muszę to wrzucić na około 40
<ftpd> Nie mów, że będziesz to robił z płytki?
<sebastian> nie
<gjm> sebastian: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+remove+root+password
<sebastian> zajechałbym się
<ftpd> A czym, z ciekawości?
<sebastian> zrobię obraz całego dysku
<sebastian> i wrzucę to samo na resztę
<sebastian> może zadziała
<drathir> swoja droga po co sie wlamywac jak szybciej byloby postawic od zera...
<drathir> jesli kompy z przetargu z ta sama konfiguracja mozliwe... choc nie wiem czy przy dyskach nie bedzie bledow...
<ftpd> O matko.
<ftpd> sebastian: Przecież do tego są super narzędzia.
<ftpd> Kickstart!
<sebastian> wszystkie komy są identyczne
<sebastian> *kompy
<ftpd> No to tym bardziej.
<ftpd> Kickstart!
<ftpd> systemimager!
<ftpd> Jak można ręcznie zarządzać 40 komputerami?
<ftpd> Przecież to jest marnowanie życia.
<ftpd> Lepiej zmarnować dwie godziny na nauczenie się toola, niż 5 co pół roku na upgrade/reinstalkę.
<drathir> ftpd: duuuuzy kvm monitor + myszka ;p hrhr
<ftpd> drathir: Nie wiedziałem, że jesteś z 1998.
<drathir> ups klawiature zjadlem z wrazenia...
<sebastian> na nich mają być podstawowe narzędzia
<sebastian> jakiś office, przeglądarka i nagrywanie płyt
<drathir> ftpd: zartuje akurat teraz, choc ogolnie kvm fajna rzecz ale nie na 40 kompow...
<sebastian> to wszystko głupco i hakiero odporne
<drathir> takie rzeczy yo przewaznie w standardzie...
<drathir> to*
<ftpd> sebastian: No to od tego jest systemimager/kickstart.
<ftpd> A najlepiej, to w ogóle puppet.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Żebyś potem mógł zmieniać jednym wpisem w manifest zrobić na nich totalną rewolucję.
<dKc> hejka, zna ktoś taką stronę na której są wypisane jakie konferencje informatyczne odbyły się ostatnio i jakie sie w przyszlosci odbędą?
<sebastian> http://wpolsce.it/
<sebastian> ;) pierwszy wynik z google
<dKc> byłem
<dKc> :) ale mi chodzi o ogólnoświatowe
<dKc> te najwazniejsze nawet jak te co google organizuje
<sebastian> http://itevent.net/
<sebastian> a takie coś?
<ftpd> bachoTeX
<ftpd> Muszę się w końcu Texa nauczyć.
<drathir> dKc: tweety
<dKc> drathir, a jakaś konkretna strona?
<ftpd> twitter.com
<ftpd> ;-)
<drathir> dKc: twitter.com i przeszukiwac wiesci najswiezsze... a tak to watpie zeby ogolnoswiatowe cos takiego bylo raczej regionalnie tylko...
<ftpd> Ej, dlaczego zlot jest we Wrocłąwiu?
<ftpd> :P
<drathir> ftpd: zapytaj bastetmilo ;p hrhr
<ftpd> a href="mailto:&#x7A;&#x6C;&#x6F;&#x74;&#x40;&#x62;&#x61;&#x73;&#x74;&#x65;&#x74;&#x6D;&#x69;&#x6C;&#x6F;&#x2E;&#x70;&#x6C
<ftpd> Jak po hakersku!
<ftpd> (a obok adres plaintekstem :P)
<drathir> kodzenie widac,ze we krwi...
<ftpd> shellcode dla ubogich :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: mój edytor tak robi domyślnie.
<bastetmilo> A zlot jest we Wrocławiu, bo tak.
<ftpd> A jaki jest sens brania całego contentu w <div>? Pytam poważnie, bo ja o htmlu wiem tak średnio wiele i nigdy tak nie robiłem.
<ftpd> I zastanawiam się, czy nie powinienem przypadkiem (chociaż validator nie krzyczy...)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja będę we Wrocławiu w przyszłym tygodniu, najprawdopodobniej!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: bo tego diva centruje. Z centrowaniem body zawsze sa potem jakies problemy.
<ftpd> Aha.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to znaczy kiedy?
<ftpd> Tej, ale to nie wygląda na wycentrowane?
<bastetmilo> jest wycentrowane
<ftpd> Dobra, widzę.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jedziesz może na n9 party? ;)
<ftpd> Zrozumiałem 'wycentrowane' jako text-align: center
<bastetmilo> ftpd: serio będziesz analizował kod strony, która powstała w 5 minut?
<sajimon> ma ktoś problem z wychodzeniem z uśpienie na nowym ubuntu ze sterownikami nvidii?  po wznowieniu mam ekran cały z artefaktami
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie mam nic innego do roboty, w końcu w pracy jestem.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja mogę podrzucić Ci bardziej wymagające strony do analizy.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie, nie jadę na n9 party.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: I nie znam daty. Ogólnie muszę przemigrować sobie serwery mojeauto.pl i musimy dogadać akcję. chyba prościej będzie pojechać na kawę do nich do biura, niż gadać mailami/telefonami przez miesiąc.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale z drugiej strony tłuc się do Wro na dwie godziny gadki to bez sensu.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: aha.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Także może zamiast wyjazdu zrobimy videomeeting.
<ftpd> Ale z trzeciej strony, dupę mógłbym przewieźć.
<Wizard> :S
<ftpd> Ale z czwartej strony, będę we Wro na Polconie.
<Wizard> Dużo masz tych stron? :P
<ftpd> Bez kozery powiem: pińcet.
<ftpd> Na zlot kanału ircowego to mi się chyab nie chce, wódka na miejscu wyjdzie taniej, bo odpada dojazd i hotel.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Poza tym, to nadal Wrocław. A ja jakoś tak... no nie nawilża mnie to miasto, no.
<bastetmilo> Wiesz, mnie aż tak szczególnie nie zależy żeby się na zlot zjechało pół kanału
<bastetmilo> wole mniej liczne grupy
<bastetmilo> ale dzięki za info o Polconie :)
<TheNumb> ftpd: za granicę wyjeżdżać na zjadl...
<TheNumb> *zjazd
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Czyli nie chcesz mnie oglądać na swoim zjeździe? Dobra! Dzięki!
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie wiem kto by chciał <:
<bastetmilo> ftpd: po prostu jeszcze zanim odbył sie zlot, zanim się zapisałeś to już kręcisz nosem.
<bastetmilo> Jak masz mieć takie podejście to czemu masz psuć innym zabawe sarkaniem.
<TheNumb> smarkaniem
<ftpd> TheNumb: Ja też :(
<gjm> poszedłem do sklepu, ale gorąco
<Ozil> elo ja też byłem dziś u klienta zgrzało mnie jak nie wiem
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja nie kręcę nosem, ja rozważam i głośno myślę!
<Ozil> a co za zjazd się szykuje i gdzie?
<gjm> Ozil: pozałatwiałeś już te sprawy biznesowe? :>
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jakbym miał przyjechać po to, żeby dwa dni narzekać, że 'musiałem', byłoby to głupie ;-) bo wcale nie muszę. Jakbym się zdecydował, to z nastawieniem 'będzie super joł'.
<Ozil> gjm: częściowo a czemu pytasz?
<gjm> no bo pisałeś że musisz pozałatwiać, tak się pytam
<Ozil> no uzgodniłem co nie co i czekam teraz na reakcje klientki ale taki to upierdliwy człowiek że przeproszę że tak się wyrażę żal dupę ściska po prostu brak mi już do tego siły i przede wszystkim motywacji
<gjm> "żal dupę ściska" powiadasz ;>
<gjm> no cóż, zgodzę się
<ftpd> 15:02:54 |         gjm @ | no bo pisałeś że musisz pozałatwiać, tak się pytam
<gjm> i?
<ftpd> Nadmienię na boku, że jednak nie pytasz 'się', tylko Ozila, co pozwala wywnioskować, że użycie zaimka zwrotnego było w tej wypowiedzi co najmniej zbędne.
<ftpd> Grammar Nazi czuwa.
<gjm> aha
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A o co kamą z 'infem' o Polconie?
<jacekowski> ftpd: obadales?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie. Nadal nie widzę sensu oglądać to na sucho. Szczególnie, że nadal jeszcze mam wildfire, na którym byłoby to katorgą (bo wszystko na wildfire jest katorgą).
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie wiedziałam, że będzie we Wrocłwiu, nigdy nie byłam, ale tak myślę że jednak bym się wybrała.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ponadto nie śmiej się, ale nigdy przenigdy nie instalowałem na Androidzie softu nie z marketu i nie mam pojęcia, jak to się robi.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Będzie Daniken!
<ftpd> bastetmilo: I Sapkowski!
<ftpd> I ja, ale pewnie na akredytacji albo w knajpie, bo nie chadzam na 'atrakcje' konwentowe od kilku lat.
<ftpd> No dobra, pójdę do Bretta, żeby mi książki podpisał, bo to fajne książki są.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Danikien akurat mnie nie interesuje, ale Sapkowski jak najbardziej :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A widziałaś kiedyś Sapkowskiego na żywo?
<jacekowski> ftpd: sciagasz apk
<jacekowski> ftpd: i klikasz
<jacekowski> ftpd: i sie instaluje
<jacekowski> ftpd: tylko wlacz w ustawieniach ze ma instalowac aplikacje spoza marketu
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ale to muszę jakoś przenieść na telefon i mieć jakiegoś managera plików.
<ftpd> To za dużo roboty.
<jacekowski> przegladarka sciagniesz
<jacekowski> i w downloadsach bedzie
<ftpd> A, ok.
<jacekowski> bo ten orginalny metawatch manager w sumie obsysa
<bastetmilo> ftpd: widziałam
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No to wiesz, że może być gnój.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wiem.
<jacekowski> i ten soft orginalny 0.8 z ktorym przychodzi tez w sumie od razu uaktualnij do minimum 0.9
<jacekowski> bo 0.8 ma buga ze moze zaczac wpierdalac baterie jak glupi
<jacekowski> z niektorymi telefonami
<ftpd> Jak na coperniconie o 21:00 Sapkowski przyszedł a) trzeźwy; b) z własną żoną, a nie trzeba siedemnastkami poznanymi w knajpie, wszyscy myśleli, że to koniec świata.
<ftpd> jacekowski: firmware, w sensie?
<jacekowski> ftpd: w zegarku firmware
<jacekowski> 0.8 jest troche zabugowane
<ftpd> jacekowski: Spoko, będę kupował i tak dopiero w czerwcu, to się zgłoszę wtedy po porady.
<Ozil> gjm: no i teraz przeglądają zapewne te różne wersje i jedynie czego się obawiam to żeby jeszcze czegoś nie wymyśliły
<Ozil> a tak na boku dyskusji pozwolicie że się zapytam kiedy rasppbery pi będzie w normalnej sprzedaży
<ftpd> Ble, nie mogę tego qr code zeskanować.
<ftpd> O, mogę.
<Ozil> ja się biorę za fly 100
<ftpd> jacekowski: Zassałem, gdzie tu niby jest podglą∂?
<gjm> Ozil: masz konto na elektrodzie, tam pisali na ten temat
<ftpd> A, ok, widzę.
<Ozil> gjm: już raz to instalowałem więc wiem jak tylko trzeba to uważnie robić
<mint> hej :)
<jacekowski> ftpd: druga albo trzecia zakladka
<jacekowski> ftpd: sa takie male obrazki
<ftpd> No, już mam.
<ftpd> Jak włączyć wyświetlanie sekund?
<ftpd> ;-)
<mint> :)
<jacekowski> jedyna rzecz ktora jest w samym menu zegarka
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Hmm, ale...
<jacekowski> ale?
<Zippa> Moj laptop do Minta sie nie nadaje
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie, już nic.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Zippa> Co u was
<ftpd> Ja nie żyję, zatem nic.
<Zippa> A ja testuje laptopa do minta i jest zle z tym laptopie przy linuxie
<gjm> super
<gjm> fascynujące
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> o mama...
<gjm> o tata...
<Dreadlish> patrze w log
<Dreadlish> i co widze
<Dreadlish> *facepalm*
<gjm> co?
<Dreadlish> cippa...
<Dreadlish> poszedł :/
<bastetmilo> znów się wystraszył
<Dreadlish> a fajna by bania była
<ftpd> Chyba u cygana.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nawet i
<gjm> Dreadlish: co ci zrobił? ;d
<Dreadlish> hmm
<gjm> tzn. trochę mało kumaty jest imo
<Dreadlish> po prostu jest debilem
<ftpd> jacekowski: A to wyświetla okładkę przy music control?
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> ftpd: jak uzywasz jeszcze innego firmware
<jacekowski> ftpd: co sie nazywa cicada to potrafi
<ftpd> jacekowski: FYI: shipping jest wliczony w cenę produktu.
<ftpd> TI płaci, w sensie.
<TheNumb> TI?
<ftpd> Texas Instruments.
<TheNumb> mhm
<jacekowski> ftpd: no wiem, sprawdzilem sobie
<ftpd> jacekowski: A Ty zamawiałeś z którego sklepu?
<jacekowski> od ti prosto
<jacekowski> myslalem zeby z farnella
<jacekowski> ale drozej mieli
<ftpd> No ale z .us, czy z .uk?
<jacekowski> no .uk
<jacekowski> ale to chyba i tak z magazynu w .us idzie
<Ozil> fly 100 uruchomiony
<ftpd> Poka linka.
<jacekowski> http://uk.farnell.com/texas-instruments/msp-wds430bt1000ad/digital-analog-meta-watch-kit/dp/2008672
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cf5fkkf> (at uk.farnell.com)
<ftpd> jacekowski: O ti pytam, nie o farnella. Czy ti ma store w uk.
<jacekowski> http://uk.farnell.com/texas-instruments/msp-wds430bt2000d/digital-meta-watch-kit/dp/2008673
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c9d5xp6> (at uk.farnell.com)
<jacekowski> a, nie, to z US kupowalem
<jacekowski> https://estore.ti.com/MSP-WDS430BT2000D-Bluetooth-Wearable-Watch-development-system-with-Digital-display-P2447.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3k9j47l> (at estore.ti.com)
<ftpd> No, to to mam.
<ftpd> Teraz czekam tylko na $ i robię place order!
<jacekowski> hmmm, 650PLN
<jacekowski> gdzie te czasy gdzie dolar byl po 2.60
<ftpd> No :(
<jacekowski> w sumie, dolar ostro w gore idzie, ale funt tez
<jacekowski> a zlotowka w dol
<bastetmilo> 2.60? Ja pamietam jak był po 2.20 :)
<bastetmilo> ale się wtedy na amazonie obkupiłam.
<jacekowski> ale 2.60 to sie dlugo w sumie trzymal
<jacekowski> 2.20 tylko na chwile
<jacekowski> nawet do 2 spadlo
<bastetmilo> a potem był już kryzys.
<ftpd> No co za durny paypal.
<ftpd> Nie wysłał mi maila z linkiem do potwierdzenia maila :(
<ftpd> Aha, trzeba to wymusić.
<ftpd> Smuteczek.
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/dyspv4x
<gjm> :D
<drathir>   /w 5
<drathir>  fail
<lisu> re
<lisu> co to za zloty?
<gjm> a zobacz
<lisu> kurde nie bede miał czasu, bo chętnie bym tyłek przewiozł
<lisu> a lipca
<lisu> matko, ja juz o tym miesiacu myslalem... nie bylo mnie chwile na kanale
<lisu> bastetmilo: dopisz mnie, na 10% max, bo nie wiem do będę robił za tydzień, a nie mówiąć już o lipcu x]
<Dudi> witam
<Dudi> szybkie pytanie
<Dudi> od 11.10 ubuntu przy logowaniu pojawia się tapeta profilu który jest zaznaczony
<Dudi> ostatnio wyłączyło mi się to, wiecie jak to włączyć znowu
<lisu> dudi, a co, masz gołą laskę na tapecie?
 * lisu nie używa ostatnio ubuntu
<lisu> brb
<Dudi> No mam, i właśnie chciałem sobie włączyć ją żeby od momentu uruchomienia cieszyła oczy
 * Dudi jest zaciekawiony czy lisu nie użuwa ostatnio czasem arch
<Dudi> No nie gadajcie że nikt nic nie wie
<ChaosEngine> poszukaJ OK konfiguracji gdm
<drathir> Dudi: ubuntu tweak
<ChaosEngine> s/OK/o/
<drathir> sekund 5 roboty...
<drathir> ale z nowym "swietnym" unity moze nie wspolpracowac...
<ChaosEngine> drathir: fakt, lepszy pomysł
<Dudi> mam gnome shell
<drathir> Dudi: bo Cie zaraz Wizard scignie ;p
<Dudi> czemu ma mnie ścigać?
<drathir> za magiczne slowo ;p
<drathir> ChaosEngine: przynajmniej sie kiedys dalo na gnomie 2 teraz tez nie wiem bo nie na ubu...
<lisu>  up 31 days :D -> na lapie
<gjm> zawiesił się ;>
<Dudi> drathir, a czy czasem 12.04 nie ma lightdm?
<lisu> dudi ma
<bastetmilo> lisu: oki
<drathir> lisu: ++
<lisu> drathir: za co?
<drathir> lisu: za podtrzymywanie tradycji serweropodobnych...
<drathir> KiFka: witam...
<gjm> gej KiFka
 * KiFka hejka
<lisu> drathir: aa to co innego, szacun.
<drathir> lol
<lisu> KiFka: czesc, kope lat.
<KiFka> czesc lisku
<drathir> KiFka: gjm sie tylko pomylil...
<KiFka> z?
<Dudi> lisu, 31 bez reboota?
<drathir> KiFka: a to nic nie mowilem hrhr
<ChaosEngine> drathir: heh, byłem przekonany że Ubuntu ma gdm jako login manager'a
<lisu> Dudi: thats right.
<gjm> nie, jemu pokazuje uptime z rebootami :f
<lisu> Dudi: ale u mnie i tak lap non-stop 24/7,  tylko sleep mode mu czasem zapodaje
<drathir> ChaosEngine: caly czas mialo... czyli teraz sie zmienilo?
<drathir> ChaosEngine: ja przygode na 11.04 zatrzymalem...
<Dudi> drathir, od 11.10 ma lightDM
<ChaosEngine> drathir: Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu pokazuje mi że gdm mam nie zainstalowane (mogę zainstalować)
<ChaosEngine> też Ubuntu nie uzywam na codzień
<ChaosEngine> *używam
<drathir> ChaosEngine: ja tam wole synaptica w sumie...
<ChaosEngine> drathir: też ;-)
<ChaosEngine> Ubu mam na wirtualce do zbaawy
<drathir> ale updatey i tak spod konsoli ;p
<ChaosEngine> *zabawy
<drathir> szkoda czasu na gui...
<ChaosEngine> true
<gjm> Óbóntu na wirtualce używajo, hakjery jedne
<gjm> :f
<ftpd> Hmmm.
<ftpd> To chyba o mnie.
<julek> -.-
<drathir> gjm: a myslalem ze to backtrack ma taka zla opinie...
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % uname -a && head -n 1 /etc/*release
<ftpd> Linux insomniac 2.6.32-042stab049.6 #1 SMP Mon Feb 6 19:17:43 MSK 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ftpd> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<drathir> Linux drathir-server 3.2.0-2-amd64 #1 SMP Sun Apr 15 16:47:38 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gjm> Linux holmes 3.0.21-1-lts #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 14 09:24:00 UTC 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2300 CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<gjm> ale fajnie, nie?
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: kernel to nie wino, nie naciąga z wiekiem ;-P
<drathir> jedymie na wielkosci przybiera...
<ftpd> To moze tak:
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % uname -a && grep RELEASE /etc/*release
<ftpd> Linux insomniac 2.6.32-042stab049.6 #1 SMP Mon Feb 6 19:17:43 MSK 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ftpd> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<ftpd> Skoro nie potraficie zauważyć redhatowego kernela po nazwie :P
<drathir> RHELL nie powinno miec gdzies w nazwie?
<ftpd> A gdzie ja powiedziałem, że to rhel?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> AFAIR Centos.
<ChaosEngine> MSK mi się kojarzy z Mandrakiem,
<ChaosEngine> chociaż pownno być mdK
<ChaosEngine> MDK
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: a Centos się jeszcze rozwija?
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Ta, nawet mają 6.x już.
<gjm> pakiety starsze niż w Debianie Stable [']
<drathir> a to niestety w tych rejonach jeszcze nie bywalem...
<ftpd> A nie wiem, pakiety mam akurat ubuntowe.
<ftpd> Bo to OpenVZ.
<drathir> ftpd: tez sie chcialem pobawic ale stare jajka maja... dlatego poprzestaje na kvm...
<ChaosEngine> imho rozwój ditro można poznać po wersjach: kernela, Xorg, gcc, sterowników graficznych
<drathir> Kernel RHEL6 testing 042stab055.4
<ChaosEngine> Ubuntu w takim porónaniu jest całkiem aktualne
<bastetmilo> lisu: jesteś dopisany
<gjm> ChaosEngine: no co ty?
<ftpd> drathir: Ja nie mam wyboru.
<drathir> ftpd: ale moze kiedys sie skusze zobaczyc jak to dziala...
<ChaosEngine> gjm: no ja ;-)
<ChaosEngine> więc samo jajko to nie wszytko
<gjm> ech
<KiFka> dobranoc
<bastetmilo> wysypał mi się dziś XAMPP na Ubuntu :( jestem niepocieszona
<ftpd> A po co Ci XAMPP?
<TheNumb> ftpd: do pracy?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo trzepie w pehapie :D
<gjm> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2291982.html#10882127
<gjm> Ubuntu na elektrodzie [']
<drathir> mplayer z konsoli i playlise tylko utworzyc...
<pakos> huh film z instalacji deba ;x
<ftpd> TheNumb: No ale to po co jakieś 'paczki'? Nie można osobno zainstalować apacza, majskula i piejdżpa?
<TheNumb> ftpd: robisz rm -rf xampp i nie masz syfu.
<TheNumb> I masz wstępnie skonfigurowane środowisko ;p
<TheNumb> Taki plus.
<TheNumb> Kurde, mam upaćkany ekran i nie wiem czym go wyczyścić...
<TheNumb> Wymazany paluchami.
<TheNumb> Mam ściereczkę z mikrofibry ale prawie nic nie daje.
<ftpd> Ja czyszczę środkiem do czyszczenia białych tablic ścieralnych.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie. Nie można.
<TheNumb> ftpd: pewnie nie ma róta w pracy
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: zgadłem?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: co? Na własnym laptopie nie mam roota?
<bastetmilo> skąd taki pomysł.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: myślałem, że w robocie klepałaś ;p
<ftpd> U nas niektóre żubry nie mają.
<ftpd> ;P
<drathir> TheNumb: spirytu...
<TheNumb> drathir: szkoda.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tak w robocie. Ale w pracy korzystam z własnego laptopa.
<drathir> ;p hrhr
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ;o
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: jak tak można? ;o
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie znasz się, można :P
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: miałam wybór. Albo przyjezdzam z własnym, albo dostaje lapka z Windowsem.
<drathir> ftpd: bo niektorym nie mozna dac roota...
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Ty się nie znasz. Nie można :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A, ok.
<pakos> trzeba bylo brac lapka z winda i wgrac linuxa ;d
<drathir> bastetmilo: a co jakbys z zewnetrznego swoj system podpiela?
<drathir> czy usb zaklejone?
<bastetmilo> drathir: a po co, skoro moge korzystac ze sprzetu do ktorego jestem przyzwyczajona?
<ftpd> Ja też chodziłem ze swoim.
<ftpd> Ale powiedziały bezpieczniki, że nie można i już.
<ftpd> To wziąłem firmowego.
<ftpd> Mój makbuk, ich makbuk, jaka różnica.
<bastetmilo> Ja musiałam dziś pociąć projekt na Windowsie to myslałam ze sie zachlastam.
<drathir> ftpd: zapewne ten Twoj lepiej zabezpieczony niz firmowe ;p
<bastetmilo> ftpd: moja firma jest malutka. Nie ma bezpieczników :)
<drathir> chyba ze u nich winda = terminal dostepowy...
<drathir> ale jak mala to odpada...
<ftpd> drathir: Ech. Nie robiłeś nigdy w korpo, co?
<drathir> ftpd: na takich "kierowniczych" stanowiskach nie ;p
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<ftpd> A co ma do tego stanowisko?
<ftpd> Jakbyś robił, wiedziałbyś, że nie o zabezpieczenie systemu tu chodzi.
<drathir> i to wcale nie jest drwienie ironia itp... tylko porownujac to kierownicze stanowiska...
<drathir> a o co? dane wyniesiesz?
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Chodzi o kontrolę.
<ftpd> a) mogą (w teorii) kontrolować, jaki mam soft zainstalowany;
<ftpd> b) jak mnie wywalą, podchodzą i zabierają, zero szansy czasowej na wyciek/zepsucie.
<ftpd> A tak? Prywatny lapek, nie ma prawa nikt wiedzieć, co na nim mam.
<drathir> ta... u nas zablokowalo http to muzyke mailem sie odtwarzalo...
<ftpd> (Oczywiście a) to u mnie też bzdura, bo od razu się wypiąłem z domeny :P)
<ftpd> A. U nas jakby blokowali, to ja bym to blokował, to mam gdzieś :P
<drathir> kontrola to zludne wrazenie...
<ftpd> Dobra, oglądam i jem obiad.
<drathir> ftpd: b) takie naciagane bo jak ktos ma zle intencje to wszystko przed wywaleniem juz napewno zorganizowane by mial...
<ftpd> Ja mówię ciągle 'w teorii'.
<drathir> ftpd: smacznego...
<drathir> ftpd: tak tal teorii, a strony przegladali wysylajac zalaczniki w mailu ;p
<drathir> tak*
<drathir> tak jak to serverowiec swietny w robocie powiedzial jakby chcieli zablokowac to musieliby calkem wyjscie na swiat odciac...
<drathir> stare dobre czasy...
<qermit> o/
<gjm> \o
<drathir> qermit: witam...
<drathir> korea chce odciac wyjscie na swiat a chiny chca nowa wlasna architekture prockow zrobic;p
<bastetmilo> która Korea?
<qermit> a po co nowa architektura?
<qermit> pewnie będzie się nazywała MRA
<drathir> teraz made in china nabierze na znaczeniu ;p i nie bedzie amd czy intel juz szpiegowal prockiem tylko chiny tez ;p
<drathir> bastetmilo: zapewne ta bardziej dyktatorska...
<drathir> bastetmilo: tak cos mi sie obilo gdzies czytajac...
<bastetmilo> drathir: ale przecież Północna jest zamknieta.
<drathir> bastetmilo: ale tak calkiem calkiem juz? w tym roku z tego co pamietam calkowite mialo byc...
<drathir> ale szczegolow nie kojarze tylko sam fakt zamknietej sieci...
<bastetmilo> drathir: no kurde, jasne że tak.
<bastetmilo> Przecież tam tylko dygnitarze mają dostęp do sieci... jeśli w ogóle.
<drathir> pierwszy mial facebook i podobne serwisy pojsc nastepnie w druhgiej fazie reszta na koncu google ktore we wczesniejszej mialo byc jeszcze bardziej filtrowane...
<drathir> mnie ciekawi jakby sobie poradzili z satelitarnym... ;p
<drathir> calego terytorium raczej nie zaglusza...
<bastetmilo> ale drathir - co mają zagłuszać? Skoro tam ludzie dosłownie głodują, to jak i skąd mają mieć dostęp do sprzętu, ktory pozwoli im korzystać z internetu?
<drathir> bastetmilo: to moze ta druga?
<drathir> o wlasnie bastetmilo a jak Twoje stronki wspolpracuja z urzadzeniami mobilnymi tez zwracasz uwage na to?
<drathir> webmin sie nowego mirrora dorobil widze nawet po ipv6 updatuje repo...
<bastetmilo> drathir: raczej ta druga nie. Wydaje mi się, że chodzi Ci o Chiny. :)
<bastetmilo> drathir: moje strony teraz działaja na urzadzeniach mobilnych :) ale te nowe :)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc :) pchły na noc
<drathir> nie moge zaprzeczyc bo nie jestem pewien mozliwe ze i chiny,ale w chinach takie rzeczy? ciekawe kiedy w polsce "wladza" wpadnie na podobnie szalone pomysly blokowani...
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowych...
<bastetmilo> drathir: oczywiście, że w chinach jest to możliwe. Przecież to oni maja cenzure.
<drathir> no cenzura cenzura, ale zeby calkiem wtyczke na zewnatrz wyciagnac...
<drathir> jeszcze jak ktos nie mial dostepu to dla takiej osoby bez roznicy ale jesli ktos mial... oj ciemnosc widze...
<sysek> zakochalem sie po uszyh
<Voldenet> Miła historia
<Voldenet> Aż mi przypomniałeś mój pierwszy raz w wolfensteina
<jacekowski> drathir: chiny tak na prawde nic nie blokuja
<BigBen> znacie jakis fajny odpowiednik Total Commandera ktory do dzisiaj jest rozwijany?
<jacekowski> a co ty bys chcial od total commandera wiecej?
<jacekowski> a pod linuxa jest mc
<BigBen> jacekowski, wersji na linuksa
<jacekowski> odpowiednik NC
<BigBen> tylko ze ja wolalbym cos bardziej graficznego niz MC
<gjm> BigBen: Midnight Commander, lol
<jacekowski> ew. Krusader
<drathir> Voldenet: oj chyba nie trafiles z porownaniem - nie spodobalo sie...
<drathir> BigBen: total commander?
<gjm> coś bardziej graficznego niz MC
<gjm> lolco
<gjm> może paint?
<Voldenet> gimp
<Voldenet> jest bardziej graficzny
<drathir> mc racja
<drathir> albo ls
<jacekowski> drathir: nie wiem jak korea, ale w chinach nie ma komunizmu ani dyktatury
<drathir> thunar
<jacekowski> drathir: tam jest kapitalizm
<BigBen> Voldenet, idz na calosc i zainstaluj blendera
<jacekowski> drathir: i cenzury internetu jako tako nie ma
<drathir> jacekowski: ale jak to chiny a nie korea chca wtyczke wyciagnac to lipa...
<gjm> BigBen: ale graficzny, czy ncurses?
<BigBen> jacekowski, w chinach masz kapitalistyczna gospodarke ale wladze komunistyczne
<ftpd> sl!
<BigBen> gjm, graficzny
<ftpd> A nie ls
<jacekowski> BigBen: nie nazwalbym tego
<BigBen> niby jest Gnome Commander ale on od dawna nie jest rozwijany
<drathir> ftpd: "ls" w konsoli
<ftpd> BigBen: Normalni ludzie nie operują na plikach jakimś shitem z GUI. Nie znamy.
<ftpd> drathir: "sl" w konsoli.
<gjm> BigBen: rox, pcmanfm, thunar, nautilus, dolphin
<Voldenet> afaik jest gnome commander
<jacekowski> BigBen: rzad tam sie nie miesza
<BigBen> ftpd, tak wiem - to dla ciebie dziwne ze ktos ma inny punkt widzenia
<drathir> ftpd: brak u mnie...
<ftpd> BigBen: Nie. Ja szanuję zdanie innych, nawet jeśli jest błędne. To nie mój problem, moje rozwiązania działają u mnie.
<ftpd> drathir: aptitude install sl
<ftpd> Jak można nie znać "sl"?
<ftpd> :(
<BigBen> jacekowski, rozne slyszalem opinie na ten temat
<jacekowski> BigBen: zwlaszcza od ludzi ktorzy nigdy tam nie byli
<BigBen> jacekowski, a wlasnie ze od takich co byli
<jacekowski> BigBen: tam jest rzad ktory wszelkim kosztem pilnuje zeby nikt im nie chcial "demokracji" zaprowadzic
<drathir> ftpd: aha... to jhuz widzialem kiedys ;p
<jacekowski> BigBen: bo obecna sytuacja gospodarcza jest taka ze chinczycy sa w stanie cale USA kupic za gotowke
<drathir> jacekowski: apple nawet jest w stanie ;p
<BigBen> a tak przy okazji to z jakiej okazji zaczeliscie gadac o chinach? chodzi o tego goscia co chcial przez ambasade uciec do USA?
<BigBen> ktos mu bajek naopowiadal ze USA to ostoja wolnosci
<jacekowski> USA wie ze sa zalezni od chin
<jacekowski> w sumie kazdy to wie
<jacekowski> caly swiat jest zalezny od chin
<jacekowski> ale nikt nie chce byc zalezny od chin
<BigBen> jacekowski, skonczy sie na tym ze bedziemy dla nich szyli podkoszulki
<drathir> BigBen: a nie akurat mi sie przypomnialo,ze w korei czy chinach chca wtyczke neta na zewnatrz wyciagnac...
<jacekowski> znajac sposob rozwiazywania takich problemow przez usa
<jacekowski> jesli tylko stwierdza ze sa w stanie
<jacekowski> to po prostu sobie chiny "zdemokratyzuja"
<jacekowski> i wtedy to USA znowu bedzie cala swiatowa produkcje kontrolowac
<BigBen> drathir, to predzej w Korei. ale oni juz maja polaczenie z internetem tylko ze przez chiny i maja do niego dostep wybrancy
<jacekowski> tego nikt nie chce
<jacekowski> a zwlaszcza chinczycy
<drathir> BigBen: podobno on nie chce do usa uciec tylko z wiezienia uciekl i sie skryl w ambasadzie... ale znow podobno gdzies tam do siebie chce wrocic do rodzinnych stron...
<drathir> jesli nic mi sie nie pokrecilo...
<drathir> bo to tez tam gdzies przelotem w natloku informacji...
<BigBen> drathir, w tym podcascie jest poruszony watek tego goscia http://agentomasz.pl/?p=1101
<jacekowski> BigBen: to moze byc gowno prawda
<jacekowski> kazdy kto ucieknie z wieznia bedzie mowil ze go torturowali i takie tam zeby go przygarneli i dali mu azyl
<jacekowski> badz inne takie
<BigBen> faktem jest to ze gosc chcial spierniczyc z Chin do USA, ale ci go wysawili bo akurat byli w Chinach w sprawie ratowania Stanow Zadluzonych
<jacekowski> to sie zgodze
<jacekowski> tylko teraz tak, z chin nie ma problemu wyjechac
<drathir> ja gdzies z bardziej prasowo tweetowych zrodel musialem slyszec...
<BigBen> jacekowski, ja slyszalem wersje ze gosc im podpadl bo bronil ludzi zmyszanych do przymusowej sterylizacji itp
<jacekowski> kazdy kto chce, i go stac w jakis sposob nabilet
<jacekowski> BigBen: oooo, juz watek tortur i takich tam
<jacekowski> BigBen: wydaje mi sie bardziej ze to zwykly kryminalista ktory cisnie scieme liczac na to ze sie swiat zlituje
<jacekowski> nikt przy zdrowych zmyslach nie powie ze jest kryminalista i nalezy sie do wiezienia
<BigBen> tutaj mozemy sobie gdybac a prawde pewnie zna tylko Chen
<BigBen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awY5RAHw1FA
<BigBen> fajnie NASA "retuszuje" zdjecia
<gjm> > teorie spiskowe
<BigBen> niby tak
<BigBen> gjm, masz w filmie podane zrodlo fotki
<BigBen> faktem jest to ze NASA oficjalnie przyznalo sie ze ma caly budynek w ktorym zajmuja sie tylko "retuszem" zdjec z kosmosu
<gjm> mogli też powiedzieć że znaleźli UFO
<BigBen> a o tym ze cos duzego jest kolo Saturna mowili nawet ludzie ktorzy na Ziemi mieli dostep do odpowiedniego sprzetu
<gjm> ale oni już nie żyją
<BigBen> gjm, nie slyszalem zeby zgineli
<drathir> po cichu smiercia "naturalna" ?
<jacekowski> czyli twierdzisz ze chinczycy/rosjanie/ktos inny by nic nie powiedzial
<jacekowski> czy to jest globalna konspiracja
<qermit> ludzie, weźcie się zajmijcie czymś normalnym
<qermit> jądro skompilujcie albo idźcie na piwo jeżeli macie "realnych" znajomych
<gjm> no, i to jest myśl
<jacekowski> qermit: wczoraj na innym kanale byl koles co twierdzil ze jak myszy laboratoryjne palily samodzielnie wychodowany tyton to nie dostawaly raka
<jacekowski> qermit: a jak papierosy to dostawaly
<BigBen> qermit, pierwsze mnie nie interesuje (nie jestem masochista) a na drugie jest dla mnie za pozno (z domu nie chce mi sie wyjsc)
<drathir> jacekowski: taka konspiracja w rosji bym byl sklonny uwierzyc, ze by przeszla, ale w chinach? chiny raczej sie chyba chwalic lubia..
<jacekowski> qermit: ale sie poddal jak wspomnialem ze mysz zyje 2 lata jak dobrze pojdzie
<qermit> niezłe te myszy skoro umieją tytoń wychodować
<jacekowski> i tlenek wegla to skraca znacznie
<jacekowski> wiec nie ma szans dostac raka w rok
<jacekowski> qermit: no wiec, w internecie jakos ostatnio gesciej od idiotow
<BigBen> do tego filmu co wkleilem znalazlem tlumaczenie NASA
<BigBen> "Sonda Cassini, która wykonuje zdjęcia w trzech filtrach - czerwonym, zielonym i niebieskim. W czasie wykonywania fotografii Dione po prostu się przemieścił, gdybym tak to zostawiła, to zdjęcie nie byłoby właściwe"
<jacekowski> skad masz to wytlumaczenie
<jacekowski> bo jakos do dupy przetlumaczone
<BigBen> jacekowski, bo to mowila "ona"
<BigBen> Emily Lakdawalla
<BigBen> "Cassini takes color pictures by snapping three sequential photos through red, green and blue filters," she said. "In the time that separated the three frames, Dione moved, so if I did a simple color composite I would be able to make Titan look right, but not Dione; or Dione look right, but not Titan."
<BigBen> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/10/08/conspiracy-theorists-confident-photoshopped-nasa-image-cover/#ixzz1uVQsVB00
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34fzwej> (at www.foxnews.com)
<BigBen> to jak ten Dione sie porusza ze az takie zaklamania na zdjeciu wychodza?
<drathir> a nie mogli po prostu powiedziec ze usterka soczewek? ;p
<jacekowski> to sobie policz
<BigBen> tego typu kwiatki wychodza w wielu zdjeciach ze strony NASA
<qermit> BigBen: i co tam masz takiego ciekawego?
<BigBen> qermit, widac na nich ze cos zostalo zamazane/usuniete w programie graficznym
<qermit> BigBen: w panicie
<qermit> i co z tego?
<BigBen> to ze cos mendy ukrywaja i boja sie to pokazac
<qermit> hołliszit
<qermit> madafaka
<jacekowski> a mi dziala w koncu moje DFT tak jakbym chcial
<qermit> oni chcą nasz kraj zniszcyć
<qermit> BigBen: czy twoim krewnym nie jest przypadkiem maciorewicz?
<jacekowski> prawie 1GB/s
<qermit> co to DFT?
<BigBen> qermit, na szczescie nie
<jacekowski> discrete fourier transform
<qermit> BigBen: a wiesz, że podobny jesteś do niego z twarzy?
<jacekowski> 16bit 500MS/s zapisywane do ramu i potem na zywo mi fpga robi na tym transformate fouriera ale na dowolnym kawalku
<jacekowski> i moge zrobic pauze w dowolnym momencie i zmieniac okno i w ogole
<qermit> ciekawe
<jacekowski> jedyny problem ze tylko 17s danych mi sie miesci
<qermit> co to za projekt?
<jacekowski> taki moj wlasny
<BigBen> qermit, po prostu napisz ze cie to nie interesuje i tyle
<gjm> 23:55 < qermit> BigBen: czy twoim krewnym nie jest przypadkiem maciorewicz?
<gjm> qermit++
<BigBen> nudzi mi sie to sobie pisze
<jacekowski> chce sobie oscyloskop z analizatorem pasma zrobic
<jacekowski> bardziej mi na tym analizatorze zalezy
<jacekowski> ale chce miec mozliwosci robienia zoomu i innych bajerow po fakcie
<qermit> BigBen: a kogo interesuje?
<qermit> jacekowski: ile masz tam ramu? i jakiego fpga używasz?
<jacekowski> 16G
<BigBen> qermit, sa ludzie ktorych interesuja takie rzeczy
<qermit> no, i stoją potem pod pałacem prezydenckim o godzinie 21
<BigBen> qermit, to juz inni
<jacekowski> qermit: dlaczego zakladasz ze fpga?
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<BigBen> qermit, dla ciebie pewnie kazdy kto ma inna wizje to mocher/GdzieJestKrzyzowiec
<qermit> zywo mi fpga robi na tym
<qermit> jacekowski: to twoje słowa
<jacekowski> a dupa
<jacekowski> stratix 4
<qermit> dziś byłem na seminarium o zynq-7000
<qermit> mało mi nie stanął
<jacekowski> udalo mi sie sampla wysepic
<jacekowski> ale i tak nawet z FPGA za darmo kosztowalo mnie to juz troche
<jacekowski> a nie mam jeszcze calego analogowego frontendu
<qermit> hehe
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> fajne te zynq
<qermit> no
<qermit> zwłaszcza że cena ma się zaczynać od $15 jak zrozumiałem
<qermit> oczywiście w dużych partiach
<jacekowski> u mnie w sumie ten stratix to jest sporo za duzo na to co potrzebuje
<qermit> najlepsze jest to że tam jest procek dwurdzeniowy, który jest masterem
<jacekowski> no widze
<jacekowski> taki jak mam w telefonie
<qermit> nie trzeba nic dołączać poza DDRami i flaszem
<jacekowski> prawie ze
<qermit> jacekowski: a jaki masz w fonie?
<jacekowski> no do fpga teraz w sumie nie trzeba nic dolaczac
<jacekowski> tez cortex-a9
<qermit> jacekowski: no niby tak, chyba że chcesz go rekonfigurować
<BigBen> qermit, te 15USD to za sam klocek czy juz jakos wlutowany?
<qermit> koszt wlutowania takiego procka jest prawie zerowy
<qermit> chyba że chesz kupić juz gotowe urządzenie
<BigBen> mialem na mysli cos w roadzju starter kit
<qermit> http://www.xilinx.com/products/boards-and-kits/EK-Z7-ZC702-G.htm
<BigBen> tak popatrzylem na cene i stwierdzilem ze w sumie moze to troche poczekac...
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> 900 usd to nie jest tak drogo w sumie
<jacekowski> gdzie mnie ucielo
<qermit> jeżeli chodzi o evalke
<jacekowski> qermit: to te slabsze
<qermit> jacekowski: do tego fajna sprawa, bo wszystko mozna rozwijać darmowymi narzędziami
<BigBen> qermit, domyslam sie ale obecnie nie zajmuje sie tym zawodowo
<jacekowski> qermit: stratix 4 koncza sie w okolicach $15k
<jacekowski> qermit: a sa jeszcze stratix 5 i chyba 6
<BigBen> qermit, z ciekawosci co ma ten starter kit ze kosztuje 900USD a samo FPGA 15?
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> BigBen: kupe innego sprzetu dookola
<qermit> BigBen: tam jest mocniejszy fpga
<jacekowski> qermit: mnie zniklo okolo 00:07 < qermit> jacekowski: a jaki masz w fonie?
<qermit> BigBen: poza tym to jest devkit
<jacekowski> qermit: poka co bylo potem
<jacekowski> qermit: TI robi dla przykladu akurat tanie devkity
<qermit>  0008 < qermit> jacekowski: no niby tak, chyba że chcesz go rekonfigurować
<qermit>  0008 < BigBen> qermit, te 15USD to za sam klocek czy juz jakos wlutowany?
<qermit>  0008 < qermit> koszt wlutowania takiego procka jest prawie zerowy
<jacekowski> qermit: $50 za zegarek na msp430 + debugger + bezprzewodowy AP
<jacekowski> qermit: tzn. ti chronos
<jacekowski> chociaz z drugiej strony zynq sie nie beda domowi userzy bawic
<qermit> dlaczego nie
<jacekowski> bo to jednak fpga
<jacekowski> to nie jest takie proste latwe przyjemne arduino
<jacekowski> a ARMy duze same w sobie tez nie tak hop siup bo trzeba manual przeczyta
<jacekowski> i gdzie manual dla takiego AVRa w arduino to 100 stron
<jacekowski> to manual do malego OMAPa to 2000 stron
<jacekowski> do tego dochodzi samo FPGA i programowanie tego
<BigBen> jacekowski, robi sie chyba takie klony Arduino na ARM. daja ci paczke z gotowymi libami itp (do powaznych rzeczy penwie srednio sie nadaje ale mozna sie pobawic)
<jacekowski> malych armach
<BigBen> jacekowski, AVR to chyba kilkaset stron
<foreste> czesc
<jacekowski> 300 stron
<qermit> jacekowski: to apropo tanich devkitów - http://www.ti.com/tool/tmdxevm8168
<jacekowski> ale kupa to tabelki i instrukcje i takie tam
<BigBen> zreszta na miano Arduino dla ARM uzyska pewnie Raspberry Pi
<jacekowski> i ladne obrazki
<jacekowski> BigBen: raspberry pi nie ma zadnych gpio i innych bajerow
<jacekowski> ale dla przykladu taki omap 3430
<qermit> ja bym chętnie zrobił taką platformę na zynqach
<jacekowski> sam TRM do SoCa to 3400 stron
<BigBen> jacekowski, tylko ciekawe czy przy cenie Raspberry ktos bedzie na to powaznie narzekal
<qermit> jacekowski: przecież tego się nie czyta
<jacekowski> mniejszym fontem niz manual do avra
<qermit> nikt nie rzeźbi niskopoziomowo obecnie
<jacekowski> do tego masz kolejne 900 stron do twl4030 bez ktorego omap nie ruszy
<jacekowski> wiec masz ponad 4000 stron manuali na poczatek
<jacekowski> i o ile mozesz kombinowac i w ogole
<qermit> jacekowski: a propo nieruszania, gość dziś na seminarium w 10 minut zrobił projekt który ruszył aplikację standalone oraz jądro linuxa
<jacekowski> ale na devkicie?
<qermit> nic nie trzeba było się bawić nawet w żadne konfigurowanie DDRów
<qermit> jacekowski: no na devkicie, ale od 0
<jacekowski> pewnie zaimplementowane w sprzecie
<jacekowski> tak na prawde jedyna platforma na ktorej to nie jest proste
<jacekowski> to x86
<qermit> taki konfigurator dostarczają - klik, chce uart, klik, chce usb, klik chce miec takia a takie pamieci ram, klik chce miec .... a potem - generuj bootloader i sru
<qermit> to samo odnośnie konfigurowania połączeń FPGA-DDR, fpga-peryferia, fpga-procesor
<jacekowski> potem chcesz interfejs pomiedzy fpga a linuxem
<jacekowski> polaczenia zrobi
<BigBen> qermit, + za podejscie
<jacekowski> ale drivery piszeszsam
<qermit> dostarczają bibliotekę
<jacekowski> i kernel panici debugujesz sam
<qermit> drivery dla linucha są, włącznei z grafiką implementowaną w fpga
<jacekowski> ale co jak implementujesz wlasne cos w fpga
<qermit> no robisz to tradycyjnie
<qermit>  a potem przez jakieś tam libzynq programujesz
<jacekowski> ale jak libzynq gada do sprzetu
<jacekowski> jak libzynq siedzi w userlandzi
<jacekowski> chyba ze driver jest do jakiejs magistrali standardowy
<qermit> z tego co zrozumiałem masz jakąś przestrzeń pamięci
<jacekowski> i to jest cos jakby libusb
<qermit> komunikacja jest przez AXIv4
<qermit> czyli przez standardową magistralę armową
<jacekowski> ale to spowoduje ze na pewno nigdy nie bedziesz narzekal na nadmiar wydajnosci
<qermit> tzn?
<jacekowski> jak driver jest implementowany w userlandzie to masz nadmiar context switchy i kopiowanie wszystkiego i dma diably wzieli
<jacekowski> dlatego wlasnie drivery sa implementowane w kernel mode
<qermit> jest osobna szyna do komunikacji fpga-ddr, fpga-snoopcontroler
<jacekowski> wydaje mi sie ze to bedzie raczej dwie opcje
<jacekowski> latwo prosto i przyjemnie
<jacekowski> ale mniej wydajnie
<jacekowski> albo zrob se sam, wlasnymi driverami ale wtedy kernel panici twoje
<qermit> kurcze, ale to nie jest układ który ma być tylko procesorem
<jacekowski> no wiem
<jacekowski> wlasnie dlatego masz normalny procesor polaczony z FPGA
<jacekowski> kwestia interfejsu pomiedzy jest i jak to jest oprogramowane
<jacekowski> i w ktorym momencie sie konczy prowadzenie za raczke
<jacekowski> ide spac
<qermit> http://www.xilinx.com/technology/roadmap/zynq7000/features.htm
<qermit> ja też
<BigBen> trzymajcie sie
<drathir> kolorowych...
<BigBen> do tych co jeszcze zyja: bylby ktos chetny w weekend na gre w Dooma na silniku Skulltag?
<BigBen> tryb COOP
<m477> re
<BigBen> m477, bylys chetny na Dooma?
<m477> BigBen: rozwin
<BigBen> m477, w trybie COOP gramy w DOOM 2 na niefoccjalnych poziomach
<BigBen> COOP czyli razem przechodzimy misje stworzone dla jednego gracza
<m477> -,-
<m477> nie gram w gry
<BigBen> my tez nie :P
<BigBen> gramy okazjonalnie
<drathir> w quake-a to sie kiedys gralo na lekcjach informatyki... ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-11
<ftpd> Za moich czasów w dooma.
<m477> ;/
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo> hej hej
<m477> ;o
<ChaosEngine> gday
<bastetmilo> dobra, instaluje sobie coś innego niż xampp
<Wizard> O ja.
<Wizard> moc!
<bastetmilo> milion lat temu zainstalowałam na vpsie, to teraz mam nie dać rady tutaj? :>
<bastetmilo> tylko jakąś instrukcje znajdę
<Wizard> apt-get install php apache postgresql
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Po mojemu zamiast apacza tomcat.
<Wizard> :>
<bastetmilo> i mysql zamiast postgresa :)
<Wizard> W życiu.
<bastetmilo> a nie musze dodać dodatkowych repozytoriów?
<Dreadlish> apacz ._.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to czego używam nie korzysta z postgresa
<Dreadlish> be hipster, use nginx
<Wizard> Bądź dobrym obywatelem, używaj polskiego.
<Dreadlish> chociaż to nie aż taki hipstee
<Dreadlish> r*
<Dreadlish> nie.
<bastetmilo> ee
<bastetmilo> jakie są teraz najnowsze wersje?
<bastetmilo> php5
<Voldenet> ta
<Voldenet> jest nawet 6 już
<Voldenet> ale nie rls chyba
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> bry, bry
<Voldenet> moaning
<Voldenet> good mourning
<bastetmilo> dobra. Coś sie instaluje.
<Voldenet> have a nice dye
<Dreadlish> Wizard:a ich o polski już nie upomnisz co?
<Dreadlish> tak, będę upierdliwy
<bastetmilo> Piszcie po polsku do cholery!
<Wizard> Piszcie po polsku do dziwki nędzy!
<Wizard> Ileż można prosić.
<Wizard> Dawać mi tu tw. syska zaraz.
<Voldenet> Polski język jest piękny, lecz nie należy zapomnieć o zaletach języka angielskiego, którym da się komunikować z większą ilością ludzi
<bastetmilo> ok, lampp się zainstalował i phpmyadmin też.
<Voldenet> dobra robota
<bastetmilo> działa!!!
<Szatan> Voldenet++
<Dreadlish> apache ._.
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: hipstery używają lighttpd
<Dreadlish> taaa...
<Dreadlish> a już arystokracja hipsterska nginx
<bastetmilo> nie działa :(
<Voldenet> bywa
<Voldenet> a co dokładnie wypisuje w logach?
 * Voldenet jest hejterem i nie używa apacza
<Voldenet> :{
 * Dreadlish too
<Voldenet> tzn. używam na jednym z kompów
<Voldenet> bo na windowsie elegancko działa
<Voldenet> dużo lepiej niż iis
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nic nie wypisuje, próbuje tak jak zawsze nową strone w katalogu dodać i nic sie nie dzieje
<bastetmilo> a nie, jednak działa.
<bastetmilo> tylko nie tak jak ja chcę
<bastetmilo> tego jeszcze nie grali, żeby mi WP nie chciał działać.
<Ozil> mo wczoraj DI nie działało
<Ozil> mi*
<bastetmilo> eh. WordPress mi nie działa na localhoscie, a nie Wirtualna Polska.
<Ozil> sorki
<Ozil> dopiero stałem
<bastetmilo> ktoś obeznany z apaczem mógłby rzucić okiem http://pastebin.com/KT5EERR5 ?
<panx> witam
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: uprawnienia plików zmień
<Voldenet> sprawdź za pomocą ps aux co odpala apacza
<Voldenet> upewnij się, że jesteś z nim w grupie tej samej
<Voldenet> i ustaw dla grupy uprawnienia
<Voldenet> albo chownem daj mu władzę nad plikiem
<Voldenet> albo wszystkimi plikami, nawet
<bastetmilo> mogę to jakoś w Ubuntu wyklikać?
<Ashiren> .... wyklikac~!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Dreadlish> wy...co?
<bastetmilo> nie umiem z konsoli, no co.
<Voldenet> wyklikać
<Voldenet> wyklikać uprawnienia
<Voldenet> nie
<bastetmilo> kiedyś można było
<Voldenet> Dobra, nie wiem, może
<bastetmilo> było takie okienko z userami
<Voldenet> z konsoli jest szybciej
<Dreadlish> nie
<Ashiren> a to unity?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: ale ja nie umiem.
<Ashiren> moze prawym na plik i zmien wlasciciela
<Dreadlish> tzn. jest szybciej
<Dreadlish> ale nie
<Voldenet> ps aux | grep -i apache
<Voldenet> co zwraca
<Voldenet> ps aux | grep -i http
<Voldenet> któreś z tych powinno
<Dreadlish> tak to jest jak makownica czepi sie linucha...
<Voldenet> cicho cicho, po kolei
<Voldenet> damy radę
<Dreadlish> albo i nie ;>
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: zamknij się. Używam dłużej Ubuntu niż maka, nie wiesz to się nie odzywaj. To że nie umie, to tylko datego że nigdy nie musiałam korzystać.
<Dreadlish> ok
<Voldenet> ale żeby nie umieć w konsolę
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: mam www-data
<Voldenet> uhm
<Voldenet> to teraz sudo su
<Voldenet> albo lepiej
<Voldenet> chmod 777 -R /var/www
<Voldenet> to mało bezpieczne, ale działa
<bastetmilo> musze przez sudo su? Moge tylko przez sudo?
<Voldenet> nie musisz w ogóle sudo
<bastetmilo> wiecie co. To jest głupie.
<Voldenet> daj po prostu uprawnienia 777 na wszystkie pliki w /var/www
<jacekowski> ale to jest niebezpieczne
<Voldenet> to stanowiłoby problem, gdyby w systemie byli inni userzy i generalnie jest złym pomysłem
<bastetmilo> wiem. Ale to nie wychodzi na świat.
<Voldenet> ale co tam, jeśli to nie serwer produkcyjny
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<bastetmilo> najgorsze jest to, że ja sobie oczywiście zrobiłam nowy katalog, chmod zmieniłam mu na 777 ale bez -R
<jacekowski> to sa zle przyzwyczajenia
<bastetmilo> ważne, że działa.
<Voldenet> jacekowski: no to daj pełnego tutoriala w zabezpieczanie i konfigurowanie serwera na ircu
<Voldenet> Miłego dnia.
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: dziękuję za pomoc..
<Voldenet> nie ma problemu, aż się powstrzymałem od szowinistycznych dowcipów
<Voldenet> Taki jestem dzisiaj miły
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<bastetmilo> To nie jest tak, że jak widzę konsole to dostaje ataku paniki. Po prostu nie przepadam za nią.
<Voldenet> To nie tak, że jak widzę konsole to się podniecam. Po prostu przepadam za nią.
<Voldenet> :>
<bastetmilo> ale jak przestaje mi działać coś co bezproblemowo działało od 5 lat ponad... To jest problematyczne :). Możesz się wyzłośliwiać.
<panx> Ludki, pracuję na komputerze, nagle mi się sam wygasił ekran i zrestartował system - co to mogło się wydarzyć?.
<Voldenet> coś sprzętowego
<panx> Voldenet, ja wiem , ino na co to by wskazywało
<panx> dysk twardy  nowy, wiec odpada, ramy jechałem  memtesty, wiec są sprawne
<Voldenet> hm...
<Voldenet> zasilacz?
<Voldenet> przegrzany proc?
<Voldenet> przegrzany któryś z mostków
<panx> hmm tak nagle?!
<panx> w logach raczej nic nie będzie prawda
<panx> ?
<jacekowski> panx: jak zrestartowal to moze byc kernel panic
<panx> nie wiem chciałem zwierualizować Kubuntu 12.04 - bo chciałem  zobaczeć co się w kde zmieniło i przetestować jeden skrypt :P
<Voldenet> no cóż, procesor i wszystko się stopniowo grzeje
<jacekowski> bo przegrzany proc czy inne bajery to raczej powoduja wylaczenie
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> i potem się nie włącza komp przez minut parę
<Voldenet> aż wystygnie
<panx> jacekowski, najpierw wygasił się ekran " No input",a potem peep! i restart
<jacekowski> to raczej kernel panic
<panx> Gdzie mogę znaleść log z kernel paniciem?
<jacekowski> nigdzie
<panx> Nigdzie!
<panx> ??
<jacekowski> jak kernel panikuje to przestaje pisac na dysk
<Voldenet> :D
<jacekowski> tylko wypluwa na konsole szeregowa jesli taka masz
<panx> to nie działa jak bluescreen że wypisane jest gdzie ten błąd i jaka biblioteka spowodowała?
<jacekowski> dziala, ale tylko jak jestes w trybie tekstowym
<jacekowski> jak w graficznym to nie ma
<Voldenet> hm... a jak panic wyskakuje, to przypadkiem Xy się automatycznie nie wywalają?
<jacekowski> nie
<panx> yhym
<panx> i nie wiem co to spowodowało
<Voldenet> no cóż, mi się to rzadko zdarza, bo nie używam xbloat.org
<panx> a szkoda
<Voldenet> rzadko: nigdy
<panx> ide na nowo wirtualizować ubu 12.04 :P i wykonać ten skrypt, jak się zrobi drugi raz, to chyba wywalę ten komp przez okno
<panx> szlak...3ci raz
<Voldenet> szlag
<panx> coś wam pokaże zaraz...
<panx> nie nie .. szlak , jako ścieżka , aby brzydko nie pisać
<Voldenet> aaahahahaha~~
<panx> =D
<Voldenet> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞
<panx> widzę że humor poprawiłem :D
<panx> ma się ten upload :D - 57kbps
<panx> Voldenet, lubisz filmy?
<Voldenet> raczej
<Wizard> panx, Znów coś psujesz?
<panx> Voldenet, http://rgt.com.pl/download/20120511136.mp4.tar.xz < to zobacz ten - bardzo dobry film
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> sounds like a trap
<panx> Wizard, mam dziwny problem, nie mogę wirtualizować
<panx> Voldenet, żadna pułapka
<Voldenet> jasne
<Voldenet> nie klikam twojego pedofilskiego porno
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<panx> ftw?! jakie pedofilskie porno
<Voldenet> ty już wiesz najlepiej
<Voldenet> zresztą, używaj streamingów
<panx> xDD w co ty mnie próbujesz wkręcić
<Voldenet> wrzuć na megavi...
<Voldenet> oops
<Voldenet> jutuba
<panx> Ar ju skirt?
<panx> in dis widjo is nifing dandżerołs
<Voldenet> to teraz mnie przekonałeś, 100%
<panx> ta
<panx> teraz to poczekasz aż wrzucę na YT
<panx> :F
<Voldenet> ok, z chęcią
<panx> Jak to ktoś napisał, na Linux nigdy nic nie działa dobrze
<garnus> http://www.blogomotive.pl/index.php/2012/04/13/m365-to-przerazajace/
<panx> masakra ile można film przetwarzać
 * Matan[M] jest mistrzem, zasnął na maturze
<panx> Matan[M], e tam , mistrzem jest typek co pytania maturalne zadał na forum.
<panx> jakieś 30 minut po rozpoczęciu matury
<Matan[M]> lol
<panx> prze  agent
<panx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAUzKXS-FA&feature=youtu.be < mój problem z wirtualizacją systemów.
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: tak się nudziłeś? :)
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: matura pisemna, angielski rozszerzenie, godzina 16:00, słucham jakieś rozmówki które puszczają
<Matan[M]> nagle coś za fajnie
<panx> hahahah
<Matan[M]> i się budzę
<Matan[M]> i to jeszcze
<Matan[M]> napisałem rozprawkę
<Matan[M]> wszystko zarąbiście, bogate słownictwo, dobra składnia
<Matan[M]> nie podkreśliłem tematu...
<Matan[M]> i uj poszło się walić :D
<Voldenet> lol
<bastetmilo> oj
<Matan[M]> jeszcze na podstawie nam lipny magnetofon przynieśli
<Matan[M]> niezła dżungla była
<dKc> zna ktoś jakieś książki o historii unixa (mogą być po angielsku)?
<Voldenet> 'historii'?
<Matan[M]> dKc: a może być film?
<dKc> Voldenet, tak. co jest dziwnego w tym wyrazie?
<dKc> Matan[M], a zależy jaki. Zapodaj tytul.
<dKc> chodzi mi o to jakie programy kiedy powstaly, kto je napisał, czym sie inspirowali etc.
<Matan[M]> dKc: tutułu nie pamiętam, oglądałem go na NatGeo lub Discovery, musiałbyś poszukać, pełna historia była, producentem była właśnie telewizja NatGeo lub Discovery
<dKc> ok, obczaje
<panx> irytuje mnie brak możliwości wirtualizacji na ubuntu
<panx> ludki, a jądro może robić problemy?
<jacekowski> virtualbox jest
<jacekowski> i w ogole
<panx> jacekowski, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAUzKXS-FA < odpowiedź na virtualbox
<panx> i nie wiem co począć
<Voldenet> xena próbowałeś?
<panx> KVM spróbuję,
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Cześć drathir
<panx> jakie jest odpowiednik qemu-system-x86_64  w kmv??, bo mam napisane że niema takiej komendy :P to kvm to prawie to samo co qemu wiec powinny być podobne komendy
<drathir> o widze ze w wirtualizacje sie jktos bawi..
<panx> tak drathir, ja ja! o/
<panx> bo virtualbox nie działa, to bawim się kvm
<drathir> panx: good4you
<drathir> cos konkretnego probujesz wskrzesic?
<panx> ale kvm mówi że niema takiego czegoś jak kvm-system-x86_64 (qemu-system-x86_64)
<panx> a kvm i qemu to to samo praktywnie
<drathir> panx: modprobe zaladowane?
<panx> yyy nie xD
<drathir> jaki procek?
<panx> AMD Athlon 256 II X2 X64
<drathir> juz patrze jaki to byl modul kvm_amd sprobuj a ja lookne
<panx> chodzi o to że to co chcę wirtualizować jest 64bitowe, i się pluje o to :P
<panx> czyli modprobe kvm_amd , tak?
<panx> ambo moment, skożystam z module-assistant
<drathir> to modul kernela najprawdopodobniej nie wczytany sprobuj modprobe kvm
<drathir> modprobe kvm_amd
<drathir> panx: o i ja cos nowego poznam hrhr
<panx> w module-assistant po wybraniu select, znalzłem narazie kqemu
<panx> oo i virtualbox-ose,
<panx> modprobe kvm_amd < dobre, jest coś takiego :) siadło, zobaczymy czy się odpali
<panx> "This kernel requires and x86-64 CPU,but only detected an i686 CPU/ Unable to boot - please use a kernel app. for you CPU." " Lipa - to przez to pewnie że mam 32b. system
<panx> aaa kurde... pitole nie wirtualizuje
<drathir> nie no bez jaj athlon musi miec wirtualizacje
<panx> teraz jakos taki problem wyskoczył
<drathir> panx: ja mam athlon64x2 starszy nawet
<panx> na Virtualbox restatuje mi się system... sam
<panx> nie wiem co jest grane
<drathir> panx: a wlaczyles ten virtualbox-ose?
<panx> ta
<drathir> sprobuj wylaczyc mozliwe ze przez to...
<ChaosEngine> zla wersja systemu w ISO vs ustawienia systemu w VBox ?
<ChaosEngine> s/Vbox \?/VBox\?/
<drathir> a i pamietaj ze niestety albo vbox wlaczony albo kvm oba sie gryza pod x64
<panx> mam 32b, a chce wystartować 64bitowy os
<gjm> bry
<ChaosEngine> panx: taa to moze byc to
<panx>  Build of the package virtualbox-ose-source failed! How do you │          │ wish to proceed?
<ChaosEngine> panx: sepuku!
<panx> Build log starting, file:                                                    │ /var/cache/modass/virtualbox-ose-source.buildlog.3.2.0-24-generic-pae.1336  │ 731721  │ Date: Fri, 11 May 2012 12:22:01 +0200
<panx> http://wklej.to/iiKTN << to tez wyczepiste
<drathir> panx: nie no nie testowalem na 32bit, ale chyba powinno pojsc jesli procek obsluguje... choc z drugiej strony w 32bit moze nie miec do tego dostepu... :/
<panx> ChaosEngine, e tam! harakiri :D
<panx> drathir, czyli mam sobie zainstalowaź Xubunt 64 bity
<drathir> panx: to byloby najlepsze rozwiazanie...
<panx> tylko jeden problem jest - skaner mój nie działą pod 64bitami
<panx> chyba że bd skanował pod windows na virtualce o ile zadziała
<drathir> o ile dobrze pamietam pod winzgroza z 32 bit vbox nie szlo 64 bit zainstalowac...
<drathir> chcialem kiedys ubu zaprezentowac a tu lipa tylko 64bit przy sobie...
<panx> Kurde. mam 11.10... musze ściągnąć 12.04 :F
<drathir> panx: przeciez pod 64bit normalnie 32 zainstalujesz..
<drathir> klamav ? czy jak mu ta$?
<drathir> tam*
<panx> drathir, ja wiem, ale sterowniki do skanera pod 32 nie dziąłają na 64, działa tylko druk
<panx> ale no nic zaryzukuje na 64 przejście
<drathir> lol ok taki skaner chyba nawet kojarze jak tu sie kiedys to probowalo naprawic o ile dobrze pamietam...
<panx> i właśnie w takich sutuyacja powinno się mieć osobne /home! D
<drathir> panx: no ja juz sie dawno nauczylem ;p
<panx> własnie już czytałem kiedyś na forum na KŚ, że  Drukarki ze skanerem Brotherów słabiutko działają na 64bity
<panx> a zamiast flasha, lepiej zainstalować gnasha
<drathir> teraz tylko na wirtualkach do testow wszystko do jednego worka na / wrzucam...
<panx> chyba zrobiię osobne /opt
<panx> i osobne /boot
<panx> http://netbit73.blogspot.com/2012/05/boot-iso-ubuntu-z-poziomu-gruba-na.html obadaj to :D
<drathir> ja teraz jakbym stawial osobne / /boot /home tylko
<panx> druga opcja
<panx>  boot osobne?? a czemuż to ?
<panx> ja się zastanawuiam aktualnie na osobnycm /boot
<panx> z 200mb starczy na to
<drathir> panx: teraz tez wiem ze warto... jak masz jeszcze gruba w nim to juz calkiem w domku jestes...
<drathir> 100 spokojnie styknie
<panx> interesują mnie zalezy  osobnego /boot :P
<panx> zalety
<drathir> pod ext4 z ksiegowaniem mozesz wszystko postawic...
<panx> ja zawsze używam ext4 :D
<drathir> panx: mozez sobie ladnie systemy uporzadkowac i reinstalowac do woli a i tak odpalisz inne systemy ktore sa na dysku...
<panx> ustawienia mi się nie stracą po reinstalce niee? :D
<panx> np. zakładki przeglądarki
<panx> screenlety napewno znikną xD
<drathir> panx: w mbr jest troche niebezpiecznie podobno jak sie sypnie w nim grub to troche pod gorke jest...
<panx> drathir, czyli jednak ma jakiś minus
<drathir> panx: jesli home zostawisz nie powinny ale na wszelki wypadek zrob backup spod przegladarki tez
<panx> nic takiego nie mam - wieczaryzykuje
<panx> więc zaryzykuje
<drathir> panx: minus jesli grub w mbr jesli w /boot to podobno bezpieczniej... ale to w mbr zeby sie zepsulo to jedynie winzgroza moze nadpisac w /boot juz nie nadpisze ;p
<drathir> panx: wiekszosc dodatkow powinna 9i smigac pod x64 tez i brac konfigi z home...
<panx> nie wiem jak robić , czy dać te 100mb na /boot czy nie , boję się xD
<gjm> iks de
<drathir> 100 styknie...
<panx> inaczej, boję się robić osobną /boor :P tak... z leksza
<panx> kiedyś bałem się robić osobną /home... a teraz wiem że to wymóg :D, teraz przyszedł czas na /boot
<drathir> to bez ;p jak juz od nowa to bawic sie na calego ;p
<panx> tylko zastanawia mnie na cholere ubuntu wymaga swap:D
<drathir> nie wymaga... nie zwracaj uwagi na monit
<drathir> w pliku sobie zrobisz potem...
<panx> yhyhy
<ftpd> Osobne /home to wymóg?
<ftpd> A po co?
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % df -h
<ftpd> Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
<ftpd> /dev/disk0s2   223Gi   58Gi  165Gi    27%    /
<ftpd> Mam jedną partycję i żyję.
<gjm> ubogo
<gjm> gorzej jak coś rypnie
<ftpd> Mam time machine.
<ftpd> + ważne rzeczy backupowane ręcznie.
<gjm> 12:48 < ftpd> Mam time machine.
<gjm> powiedz to óbó-userom
<drathir> ftpd: jak ja bym Ci swoje pokazal to bys sie wystraszyl;p
<gjm> pokazujcie sobie wszystko, tylko nie tu ;>
<ftpd> ;-)
<drathir> gjm: nie mowilem ze pokaze;p
<ftpd> Nie no, ja kiedyś miałem /boot, /usr i /srv osobno.
<ftpd> Zawsze.
<ftpd> A nie, /boot nie.
<ftpd> /var
<ftpd> Żeby mi logi nie zabiły maszyny.
<panx> hee
<ftpd> I 512 MB na /
<panx> ftpd, FreeBSD?
<ftpd> Ale to było za czasow DragonFly 1.0-CURRENT
<ftpd> panx: FreeBSD/DragonFly.
<drathir> munina wystatarczy od czasu do czasu poobserwowac... ja tylko raz mialem taka sytuacje w ktorej live serwer sie zapchal calkowicie logami, ale szybko kilkanascie gb zniklo i wszystko wrocilo do normy...
<ftpd> Właśnie, może tego munina bym teges.
<ftpd> I se oglądał insomniaca do snu.
<grek> czesc isntalowaliscie ubuntu 12.04 nowa instalacje ? na dwuch kompach nie uruchamia mi sie
<grek> nie wiem jakies fatum czy cos z tym instalerem na jednym z tych kompow bez problemu instalowalem kilka wczesniejszych wersji
<bastetmilo> grek: instalowaliśmy.
<grek> próbuje z usb , z cd
<grek> to samo
<grek> wycioagnołem grafike z kompa (stacjonarki) to samo - na tym podczas instalcji wylacza sie monitor
<grek> no signal , na innym laptopie - zatrzymuje sie na ekranie ztlem różowo jakims tam - grafika i nic zadnego przycisku zadnej pracy ctrl alt f1-7 nie dzialaja
<drathir> grek: jakie grfy?
<drathir> grafy*
<bastetmilo> grek: duża prośba, rozumiem że jesteś poddenerowany sytuacją, jestem pewna że zaraz ktoś postara Ci się pomóc, ale nie zarzynaj naszych oczu błędami. :)
<grek> ok postaram sie to nie ze zdenerwowania ja tak pisze :)
<grek> na laptopie dedykowana nvidia nie wiem jaka na kompie radeon ktory wywaliłem na chwile po wiec wbudowany intel na każdym to samo w sumie to myśle że jedyna możliwość że coś nie tak się ściągło bo co innego
<drathir> sprawdz sume kontrolna plytki/pendraka
<gjm> bastetmilo: @? :)
<grek> oni gdzies podaja sume kontrolną ?
<grek> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<grek> do porównania ?
<termi> gjm: nie ma @ ;P
<termi> oo jest
<termi> :D
<grek> ja mam d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;*
<bastetmilo> mógłbyś przestać w końcu gubić @ :)
<gjm> kłopoty techniczne
<grek> tego co ściągłem wypaliłem / zgrałem na pendrive może ma ktoś iso też i podał by sume kontrolną ?
<gjm> lol
<gjm> przecież masz podaną
<grek> gdzie
<grek> ściągałem z tego linka http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop może jestem ślepy ale nie widzę
<gjm> w8
<grek> nie wiem co znaczy w8
<bastetmilo> grek: nie przejmuj się.
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja Ci zaraz dam w8
<gjm> no gdzieś musi być
<ftpd> gjm: Załatw sobie konto na maszynie, która nie pada ;-)
<gjm> albo nie ma o_O
<gjm> nie mam pytań
<grek> jezeli w8 to ta suma to też wydaje mi się że powinna być ale coś nie ma , może ma ktoś to iso - kwestia tylko czy mam innny czy ten sam md5
<gjm> nie, w8 to nie suma ;>
<termi> grek: to byla metafora :D
<bastetmilo> grek: w8 to jest wait - poczekaj.
<grek> acha ok jak by nie było metaforą to bym po prostu poczekał
<grek> :)
<gjm> grek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<panx> lol zamiast na pendriva wgrać Xubuntu, wgrałęm Kubuntu ....
<gjm> proszę
<grek> nie wiem jak znalazles ten link ale ok - w sumie nie wiedzialem ze suma nazywa sie hashes ale nic to nie daje niestety :    Sumy kontrolne MD5 dla /home/grek/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso zgadzają się.
<panx> właśnie dzieci, czemu w Kubuntu nie można zmienić skórkę kdm, jak miałem Kubuntu to jak instalowałem dodatkowo skórki, to nie był tj. na liście
<gjm> a w ogóle w czym problem?
<drathir> suma jest w obrazie... :/
<gjm> fakt, zapomniałem
<grek> czyli obraz mam ok a na 2 komputerach nie da się uruchomić instalacji
<gjm> bo?
<grek> bo na 1 komputerze wyłącza się monitor (no signal) na drugim zatrzymuje się na jakimś boot screenie bez żadnych przycisków komunikatu i objawów pracy - myszką da się ruszać na nic innego nie reaguje
<grek> to nie wiem moze sciągne 11.10
<drathir> chyba ze z jakiejs h@ck3d strony pobierales to ta w obrazie mogli podmienic, ale watbie ze komus by sie chcialo takie rzeczy robic...
<gjm> 1. zmień tryb graficzny w lini kernela 2. przejdź do tty i sprawdź dmesg, logi i w ogóle
<grek> mowie ze z ubuntu.com pobierałem i klucz md5 sie zgadza więc plik mam dobry, próbowałem instalacji z cd wypalonego i zgranego na pendrive to samo
<drathir> to tak odpal i wciskaj taba podczas bootowania moze menu sie wyswietli moze to ma inne tryby instalacji niz graficzny...
<grek> live też nie działa
<grek> nie ma czegoś takiego jest tylko do wyboru - isnstalacja / uruchomienie oba powodują to samo
<drathir> wylacz kontrolery napedy dyskietek w kompie tym ktorym startuje i sie zacina...
<grek> co dziwniejsze - podejrzewam też że to problem z grafiką dlatego ze stacjonarki wywaliłem grafikę i puściłem instalacje z wbudowanego intela = to samo
<grek> ok spróbuje wyłączyć wszystko w biosie co jest
<drathir> jesli z widocznym sie ekranem zacina to raczej stawialbym najpierw na podzespoly w kompie kontrolery itp... jesli na czarnym ekranie to tu juz grafa...
<drathir> ewentualnie plyta za szybko wypalona, ale jak z pendraka to tu nie ma znaczenia...
<grek> wylaczylem wszystko uruchomilem z cd i to samo to ten eknan jak by tło pulpitu tylko bez żadnego menu nie działa też prawy przycisk myszy
<grek> szkoda ze nie ma tego trybu ktory pokazuje co się dzieje
 * Wizard przywyka do KDE.
<drathir> grek: :/ dziwne...
<drathir> a podczas bootowania probuj konsole zmienic...
<drathir> moze zaskoczy...
<Wizard> Ale kubuntu jest zjebane na maksa.
<gjm> jakie?!
<gjm> a masz
<Wizard> Ale jak to!
<Wizard> Znaczy jest brzydkie.
<Wizard> Niedobre i w ogóle niedorobione.
<gjm> bo KDE
<Wizard> Znaczy samo KDE już ma zadatki na chłam.
<gjm> + Ubuntu to już w ogóle ;>
<Wizard> Mogę pm?
<gjm> do mnie?
<Wizard> Tak.
<gjm> oczywiście
<bastetmilo> KDE jest brzydkie!
<gjm> oneone
<gjm> może być ładne jak ktoś chce, ale to tyle konfigurowania
<gjm> poza tym zasobożerne
<Wizard> No coś by mogło te zasoby żreć, a nie tylko java i java.
<gjm> niby się mówi że "nie użyty ram, to źle użyty ram", ale ja wolę coś zostawić dla firefoxa ;d
<BlessJah> jakie dane sa potrzebne do zawarcia umowy przez internet
<BlessJah> ktoś ma doświadczenia w temacie?
<drathir> BlessJah: zapewne zalezy od rodzaju umowy...
<BlessJah> internet
<drathir> no ok ale przez internet mozesz zalozyc konto w banku lub kupic cos do jedzenia...
<BlessJah> umowa o internet, przez telefon, albo internet
<drathir> przy pierwszej wymagany zapewne bedzie pesel i nr dowodu osobistego przy drugiej zapewne osobowe jedynie pelne z miejscem zamieszkania...
<drathir> aha..m
<drathir> to tylko osobowe zapewne potrzebne beda... plus pesel mozliwe
<BlessJah> dzieki
<drathir> BlessJah: na stronie tp powinien byc formularz tam to raczej max czego moga wymagac...
<jacekowski> panx: no bo to laptop sony
<jacekowski> panx: tam jest sprzetowa wirtualizacja zablokowana
<drathir> jacekowski: zartujesz? -.i
<drathir> oczko wypadlo z niedowierzania...
<BlessJah> lol, blokuja amd-v i toto u intela???
<drathir> masakra jakas...
 * drathir -owi juz sie nie podobaja soniaki... teraz delle na czolowke wskoczyly...
<jacekowski> dell to syf
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jaka filozofia nakazuje blokowania wirtualizacji?
<jacekowski> jesli chcesz dobrego laptopa to toshiba albo HP
<jacekowski> ew. asus
<bastetmilo> miałam wczoraj wątpliwą przyjemność popracować 40 minut na Dellu.
<drathir> hp to lipa wielka cena za marje i nie tak zle wygladajaca w sumie obudowe...
<drathir> marke*
<jacekowski> ja "pancernego" della zrzucilem z metra
<jacekowski> i przestal dzialac
<jacekowski> i ekrany sie rozciekaja
<drathir> alienware>hp
<jacekowski> bo tam maja jakis zel zabezpeiczajacy przed uderzeniami
<jacekowski> alienware to dell
<jacekowski> a dell to syf
<jacekowski> HP robi solidny sprzet
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba HP a nie HP-Compaq
<jacekowski> bo HP-Compaq to syf
<bastetmilo> a ja się nie patyczkuję i kupuję tanie Acery, które mają serwis w Czechach i jestem z nich super zadowolona :)
<drathir> ale diabelsko drogi w tej samej cenie to asusa o polowe mocniejszego bym mial...
<bastetmilo> wszyscy na nie narzekają, a ten sprzęt wytrzymuje ponad 3 lata mojego użytkowania.
<drathir> bastetmilo: obys nie trafila na ta serie z wybuchajacymi bateriami;p
<drathir> nie no zartuje to dawno bylo...
<jacekowski> jak drogi
<jacekowski> ja mam laptopa za £450 z portem szeregowym
<jacekowski> od HP
<jacekowski> nic tanszego z portem szeregowym nie ma
<jacekowski> a to i tak jest dosyc tani laptop
<bastetmilo> drathir: mam już 3 Acera w tej chwili. Chciałam zdradzić dla Asusa, ale nie :)
<drathir> do 2.5-3k hp nic sie fajnego nie znajdzie hpki od 3.5k moim zdaniem znosne sie zaczynaja...
<BlessJah> montuja jeszcze dzisiaj gdzies szeregowe?
<drathir> ale jak ktos ma 3.5k to zapewne apple juz kupi...
<jacekowski> hp daje
<jacekowski> i toshiba
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> tyle ze pewnie w mniejszych maja mniej miejsca i nie daja
<bastetmilo> drathir: 3.5? To chyba starczy tylko na maka mini :>
<BlessJah> szeregowy przydac sie moze do zabaz z mikrokontrolerami
<drathir> kuzynka ma cos dv 6000 czy jakos kolo tego nie powiem jak go kupowala z 3 lata temu to wydala z 3.5k wykonaniem jest fajny choc sie grzeje i wylot powietrza chyba z prawej ma gdzie myszka... no ale w takiej cenie naprawde asus ma o wiele mocniejsze konfiguracje...
<panx> jacekowski, serio zablokowan sprzetowa virtualizacja? xD
<gjm> iks de
<panx> i tak amd64 instaluje
<drathir> bastetmilo: mbp chyba po tyle chodza czy nie?  w sumie tylko slyszalem od kogos wiec nie jestem pewien...
<bastetmilo> drathir: hahaha. MAcBook pro 13'' zaczyna się od 5 299,00 zł
<bastetmilo> nie wiem skąd wziałeś te 3.5k
<drathir> bastetmilo: a jakas starsza seria? nie ma dwoch ostatnio nowa nie wyszla jakas?
<bastetmilo> drathir: to mów że mówisz o używanych
<bastetmilo> bo na chwile obecną mak mini to jest od 2 699,00 zł
<bastetmilo> bo ja iMaka 20'' z 2007 mam za kwotę 230 zł.
<drathir> bastetmilo: a co to w srodku ma?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: w normalnym kraju jest mniej
<grek> cos z tym laptopem moze jest nie tak - winxp przy instalacji ma bluescreena teraz sprawdzam 7 orginalnie mial viste ale nie mam instalki apropo skad mozna sciagnac viste legalnie ?
<drathir> grek: z neta?
<drathir> kazdy obraz nie modyfikowany...
<grek> ok
<drathir> wazny coa jest pod spodem..
<grek> z microsoftu pewnie nie da sie ? ciekawy jestem czy zainstaluje sie moze laptop padl
<grek> ubuntu 12.04, kubuntu 12.04 ubuntu 11.10 nie dochodza do instalacji
<grek> laptop sujitsu simens
<BlessJah> memtest zapusc
<drathir> moze ram przeczysc juz chcialem napisac ;p
<grek> jeszcze uwaga-  w kompie z niewiadomych powodow dysk padl kompletnie - dlatego mam go chcialem zainstalowac na nowym dysku ubuntu ale za nic nie idzie
<drathir> grek: a co swiadczy o tym ze dysk padl?
<grek> ok sprawdze ram tylko instaler 7 skonczy on na razie idzie jak dojdzie do konca znaczy ze komp chyba jest ok ale i tak musze go wywalic wiec viste poszukam,
<refurbished> sprawdzałeś dysk ? może jednak nie dysk a mobo?
<grek> dysk padl komplennie
<grek> na innym kompie sprawdzalem probowalem dane odzyskac
<grek>  kreci sie nie stuka ale zero komunikacji
<drathir> no ale jak padk? jak na ziemie to moglo mu sie nic nie stac...
<grek> po podlaczeniu system wgrywa sie 20 minut (oczywoscie nie z niego) na nim 0 partycji ddrescue nie umial skopiowac raw danuych
<grek> nie nie naziemie nie spadl tylko padł przestał działać - to nie mój komp podobno nie spadł
<drathir> sprbuj niskopoziomowego formata mu zaserwowac...
<grek> dziwne ze xp podczas instalacji bluscreen
<bastetmilo> drathir: 2gb ramu, jakies 250 HDD, core 2 duo 2.16 GHz
<drathir> bastetmilo: no no to nie tak zle...
<bastetmilo> drathir: na aledrogo chodza takie po 1500 zł
<bastetmilo> :)
<grek> probowalem roznymi sposobami 0 reakcji (dysk komunikuje sie np z palimpset ale bez reakcji)
<grek> aa
<drathir> bastetmilo: no to juz przegiecie ostre...
<grek> nie takie 2 razy lepsze niz te co podales - za 1500 masz bez problemu 4 gb i 4 rdzenie
<drathir> grek: a tak apropo ahci masz ustawione?
<bastetmilo> grek: takie za 2000 chodzą :P
<grek> acpi to od energii ? wydaje mi sie ze włączałem i wyłaczałem i to samo było
<drathir> grek: juz i7 w asusie w promocji moze za 3k bys znalazl nie sprawdzalem ostatnio cen...
<drathir> grek: ahci - to od dyskow...
<grek> http://allegro.pl/toshiba-l755-4x1-5-4gb-320gb-ati-w7-cztery-rdzenie-i2313766945.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bwfpcmh> (at allegro.pl)
<grek> 4 rdzienei 4 gb
<grek> 1600 zl
<drathir> acpi wlaczone chyba raczej powinno byc...
<grek> sprawdze tylko zrestartuje go po instalacji
<grek> http://allegro.pl/hit-acer-nv-75-4x1-5-4gb-320g-hdmi-win7-czerwony-i2323794465.html
<grek> 1400 tez to samo
<drathir> grek: ale toshiba ja mam do nich niemie odczucia...
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ckjvcau> (at allegro.pl)
<grek> ja tez
<grek> grzeja sie nieziemsko
<grek> acer juz ok
<grek> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/showcat?id=491&offer_type=0&price_from=&price_to=2000&postcode_enabled=0&state=0&distance=1&postcode=&city=&listing_sel=2&listing_interval=7&a_enum[4329][3]=3&a_text_i[135][0]=4000&a_text_i[135][1]=&a_text_f[82][0]=&a_text_f[82][1]=&a_text_i[171][0]=&a_text_i[171][1]=&change_view=Poka%C5%BC%C2%A0%3E
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cj7s9fc> (at allegro.pl)
<grek> do wyboru do koloru
<bastetmilo> grek: ale ja pisałam o iMakach...
<drathir> i zeby kupic specyfikacje procka od deski do deski z 3razy trzeba przeczytac...
<drathir> bastetmilo: tylko wifi podobno w apple dziwne jest... zadnej specyfikacji nie idzie w necie do nich znalezc ;p
<grek> a to nie wiem jak uzywam ubuntu
<bastetmilo> przychodzi PM i każde mi durny kalendarz uzupełniać. :/
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie wiem, moje wifi działa
<drathir> bastetmilo: hrhr no dzialac pod osx dziala ale zeby dowiedziec sie co tam siedzi to nie tak prosto...
<drathir> tak jakby conajmniej to jakas tajemnica byla...
<bastetmilo> drathir: ale po co ja mam w tym grzebac? To jest sprzęt do używania nie do grzebania :P
<panx> siema
<drathir> panx: juz z x64 ?
<panx> a Live Sesion
<grek> no wi7 na tym lapku dziala szkoda wiec sasiedzi nie beda miec ubuntu
<grek> :(
<panx> zrobiłem partycję /boot 150mb
<drathir> panx: tez dobrze...
<drathir> grek: juz sie poddajesz?
<panx> Devide for boot loader instlation: dać /dev/sda czy /dev/sda1 ( sda1 to /boot)
<panx> a /dev/sda to dysk :P
<grek> nie
<drathir> panx: tak pierwsze to mbr
<drathir> sprobuj dac sda1
<grek> jeszcze jeden plan z poziomu win7 dam instalacje jest chyba ten wubi
<drathir> grek: grrrr...
<panx> drathir, dam sda1 , ale jak nie zobacze gruba po rebocie masz wybite żęby :D
<grek> co zły plan ?
<drathir> panx: jak mnie znajdziesz ;p
 * drathir drathir w sumie jeszcze nie stawial na zywym dysku pod sda1 ;p hrhr
<gjm> panx: odzywaj się
<panx> drathir, gksu seach drathir --ip-adrress  && print ($lokalizacja).... xD
<drathir> panx: co najwyzej podczas instalacji bleda wyrzuci i bedziesz musial wybrac sda
<gjm> iks de
<drathir> panx: hrhr da da
<grek> hm nie ma jest wubi ale mówi - jedynie że zrestartuje kompa i zainstaluje raczej tak nie zadziała wydawało mi się że był taki instaler do pliku co instalował
<panx> ooo Łindowsa 7 znalazło na sdb1
<drathir> grek: a zobacz wubi moze jakichs wiecej bledow zobaczysz...
<drathir> panx: oczywisci ze jesli jest to wykryje inne systemy...
<panx> drathir, ta.. tylko że sktor rozruchowy windowsa padł  rok temu
<panx> jakim cudem go znalazło... :D
<jacekowski> bo boot sektor to jedno
<jacekowski> a system plikow to drugie
<panx> jak w F12 wybioram dysk z windowsem to mam " Halt: No operating system found" czy coś takiego
<drathir> panx: ale linux zapewne i tak by go uruchomil...
<panx> drathir, na 32bitach grub go nawet nie zalistował :)
<panx> więc nie sądzę :D
<panx> "Pobieranie pakietów językowych : 1:20" ajjj ale wolno xD
<drathir> e tam pozniej i tak musialby dociagnac...
<panx> "Konfigurowanie sprzętu"
<gjm> dziękujemy za relację, ale naprawdę nie trzeba
<panx> emocje xD
<panx> ooo zainstalowało gruba, więc chyba jest Okej
<panx> bo pisało running grub-install /dev/sda1 ,a potem było grub-update , chyba śmigło :p
<panx> Ciekawe na poziomie instalacji systemu dociągło mi sterowniki graficzne... bajer :D
<gjm> lepiej niż windows, c'nie?
<panx> tzn Win 7 sam nie dociąga :P , muszę na strone wejść i ściągnąć stery :p
<panx> Ale widać róznice z 84
<panx> tfu
<panx> 64b
<panx> o kurde : xubuntu ubuquity: WARRING:root:modinfo for module nvidia_current_updates failed: ERROR modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current_updates <- to źle?
<panx> robie reboot, zobaczymy co się stanie ;P
<gjm> oesu
<Skrzyp> gjm: errors in windows? reboot
<Skrzyp> errors in linux? be root
<gjm> Skrzyp's talking? who cares
<Skrzyp> gjm opinion? ić pan w GUI
<MajkiFajki> Jest jakiś program do tłumaczenia do GNOME, który pozwala zaimportować plik tekstowy i jest taki sprytny, że mi to podzieli na linie po wg zdań?
<Skrzyp> gógiel translejtyr?
<MajkiFajki> ja chcę sam przetłumaczyć
<MajkiFajki> i myślałem, że mogę sobie to zrobić wygodnie
<panx> drathir, lipa
<panx> grub rescue>
<drathir> czyli nie jest zle chwilka ;p
<panx> hehe ;D
<drathir> zakladki musze przegladnac...
<panx> zastanawia mnie na ci 43gb na / .. xD
<panx> na co mi
<drathir> panx: grub> root (hd0,3)
<drathir> grub> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda4 ro
<drathir> grub> boot
<panx> ja nie mam zwykłego gruba, tylko tego rescue... ale opk zapisze se na krtce i spróbuj e
<panx> a czemu hd0,3 ? :D
<drathir> teraz tylko uzupelnic o okreslone polozenia na ktorym zainstalowany system?
<panx> sda2 system, sda1 /boot
<drathir> 0,1
<drathir> a boot hda1
<gjm> (dysk - od zera, partycja - od zera)
<panx> aa
<panx> z root=/dev/hda4 a to co ?? skąd te hda4?
<drathir> zmien na hda1
<gjm> to dysk gdzie masz kernel
<drathir> jesli nie pojdzie to sda1
<gjm> ja bym odpalił LiveCD, chroot, i reinstalacja GRUBa
<jacekowski> albo supergrub cd
<panx> gjm, akurat  siedzę na Live CD
<gjm> i w GRUBie jednocześnie
<gjm> mhm
<drathir> gjm: w sumie tak tez mozna ale powinno wstac bez cd - ten jeden plus...
<panx> nie nie w grubie, :P wdziłem live xD
<panx> wbiłem na Live
<gjm> no to wiesz co masz robić
<gjm> `grub chroot instalacja
<gjm> fuj
<gjm> `g grub chroot instalacja
<Przekliniak> gjm: HOWTO: Purge and Reinstall Grub 2 from the Live CD - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099>
<gjm> dzięki Przekliniak
<panx> nie wiem czy zrobiłem dobrze:
<panx> xubuntu@xubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo mkdir /mnt/boot  // xubuntu@xubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot || xubuntu@xubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda,←←← dobrze to zrozumiałem?
<gjm> panx: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<drathir> root dev sda2
<drathir> czy sda?
<panx> aa kurde nie wiem , nie rozumiem, zobacze czy wszystko ok , a jak nie to przeinstaluje bez osobnej /boot
<drathir> sda2 moim zdaniem
<drathir> tam gdzie / ,a nie jako mbr czyli sda
<grek> na tej stronie ubuntu nic nie idzie znalsc
<grek> kiedys ktos mi poslal link do instalki tesktowej
<grek> moze ona zadziakla
<grek> (niesamowity pomysl by testowa instalacje dawac na inna cd)
<grek> ok mam
<drathir> ostatnia tekstowa to tylko na devianie na ubu jedynie server ma debian like...
<drathir> choc fakt zawsze by sie przydala w ubu... czesto wygodniejsza i szybsza niz graficzna...
<drathir> panx: sda2 ?
<panx> spoko.... na dysku jestem
<panx> a teraz reboot i na 3.2.0 < jajko
<panx> Zaraz wracam...
<pawel_> to ja panx... i powiem wam
<pawel_> że .... coś jest nie tak
<pawel_> bo nie mam screena z możliwoście wyboru innego systemu oper.. i niema możliwóści przejście na memtest
<panx> więc przydała by się jakaś porada
<panx> Oki dzięki, ide reinstall robić, bo mnie się nie widzi takie coś....
<gjm> 16:20 < panx> więc przydała by się jakaś porada
<gjm> a co my robimy?
<drathir> to w grub.cfg sie ustawia...
<panx> witam dzieci
<bastetmilo> panx: dzieci?
<panx> ja zawsze tak się witam :D
<panx> albo prawie
<drathir> gjm: a nowe ubu ma w ogole mamtesta instalowanego ?
<gjm> nie wiem
<refurbished> na płycie jest i po instalce tez można odpalić\
<panx> zastanawia mnie jedno
<panx> sterowniki do mojej drukarki działają - ale trze zainstalować 32 bitowe (--force-arch)
<panx> sterowniki do skanera są na 64bity
<panx> i niewiem czy sterowniki do skanera też nie wgrać 32 bitowe
<panx> testowałem przed wczoraj Fedore i działały ...
<panx> bez problemu
<panx> tylko ubuntu ma jakieś dziwne fazy
<refurbished> oj to nie wiem czy po zeskanowaniu w 64 bitach nie wydrukuje ci 2x większego obrazka
<refurbished> na 32 bitowej drukarce
<drathir> panx: powinni aktualizowac od czasu do czasu...
<panx> na Fedorze było ok.. na wszelki wypadek brscan i skey-tool też zainstaluje 32 bitowe
<panx> aby xsane wykryło skanera
<panx> o ile wykryje
<panx> Fedora szybko padła :D
<panx> wiecie że w ubuntu 12.04 wyłączono możliwość wyboru w grubie?
<panx> od razu Ubuntu się ładuje o.O
<drathir> panx: i po co reinstall?
<drathir> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<panx> drathir, bo myslałem że się źle zrobiło
<panx> rteraz aktualizuje ;d
<panx> wiec zaraz
<drathir> tam powinno wszystko byc...
<panx> http://pastebin.com/6Ss7rMzF
<drathir> dziwi mnie ze jeszcze burga default nie dali... :/
<jacekowski> gruba2 ledwo co dali
<panx> i co chodzi z burgiem default
<panx> w którym miejscu zrobić tak  by była możliwość zmiany systemów, np. jak ubuntu padnie :D
<drathir> to taka eyecandy nakladka na gruba....
<drathir> masz graficzne kolorowe ikonki systemow...
<panx> reboota robię panie i panowie
<panx> aa jednak nie
<panx> ;F
<panx> jak się zrestartuję to powiecie mi jak zrobić by był wybór systemół
<panx> jak się zrestartuję to powiecie mi jak zrobić by był wybór systemów
<panx> o/
<panx> wróciłem
<panx> kurde, brscan3 64bity czy 32...
<drathir> panx: wszystko 64 lecisz po co 32?
<panx> drathir, sterowniki do drukarki tylko 32bitowe, tylko skaner jest 64 (i 32)
<drathir> szczerze napisz do supportu to moze Ci udostepnia 64... moze tylko na stronie nie ma...
<panx> ale już po ptokach zainstalowałem 32 druk i 64 skaner
<panx> aa napisze, chociaż nie sądzę by Brothera coś to interesowało
<panx> zobaczymyy czy po restarcie zadziłąją
<panx> druk 32bitowy na 64 systemie działa wysmienicie :D
<grek> sciagam tego ubuntu alternate instalowal ktos to ?
<drathir> to tylko stery i tak zapewne ma dowiazania do bibliotek 64bitowych...
<grek> ze niby ma tu byc tekstowy install
<panx> grek, tak :) tekstowy
<grek> tzn tekstowy chodzimi bez wgrywania calego ubuntu zainstalowac potem sciaganac stery grafiki i powinno dzialac
<drathir> grek: jest, ale 12.04 chyba alternate nie ma?
<grek> jest
<grek> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<drathir> a mieli wycofac...
<panx> xsane " Brak dostępnych urządzień", druk działa, ale skan już nie... nosz masz ci!
<grek> mam nadzieje ze dam se rade ostatni raz tekstowy instaler widzialem chyba za czasow ubuntu 6 na jakis redhatach czy cos
<grek> brscan tez to mam
<grek> tam trzeba to odpalic
<grek>  pod konkretny skaner ja mam mfc6800 chyba tak sie nazywalo tez na x64
<grek> masz w tych przykladach polecenia jak wskazac skaner
<panx> jakich przykładach?? xD
<grek> cos takiego
<grek> brsaneconfig3 -a name=SCANNER model=MFC-6890CDW ip=192.168.1.14
<grek> na stronie brother a skad masz stery
<grek> ja z tad to isntalowalem mam w notaktach :
<panx> Ip?? ale to jak jest drukarska sieciowa
<grek> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<grek> no ja mam po sieci a ty masz ja na usb ? (ja na lana ja podlaczylem bo ma prort)
<panx> aa , ja na usb
<panx> więć powinno dla mnie być : brsaneconfig3 -a name=SCANNER model=DCP-385C usb:// i co dalej?
<grek> to popatrz na tej stronie maja przyklady moze bedzie tez pod usb nie powinno by byc roznica
<grek> nic  -a czyli dodajesz skaner
<grek> teraz xsane bedzie widziec skaner
<drathir> albo cos w stylu /dev/
<grek> tylko musisz model dobrac do brsaneconfig3 ,brsaneconfig2 brsaneconfig - sa na tej stronie wypisane
<panx> Invalid IP address or NODENAME aww
<panx> mój skaner jest w brscan3
<panx> na 32 bitach działało od razu
<panx>  na 64 wsio - nie
<grek> to jest jakis serwer wysruku demon czy cos jak to nie da bledow - to powinno dzialac,
<grek> to nie wiele sie rozni a przez force-architekture instalowales?
<grek> wszystkie deb  ? ja instalowalem 2
<grek> sudo dpkg -i brscan3-0.2.11-4.amd64.deb
<grek> sudo dpkg -i brscan-skey-0.2.1-3.amd64.deb
<panx> no włąnsie te!
<grek> potem brsaneconfig3 -a name=SCANNER model=MFC-6890CDW ip=192.168.1.14
<panx> sterowniki do drukarki przez force
<panx> właśnie
<panx> i one działają
<grek> no to ok jak dzialalaja
<panx> ale skan nie działa
<panx> nie wykrywa urządzeń cholera
<panx> a sterowniki do skanera instalowałem juz 64bitowe
<panx> nie 32
<grek> hm to nie wiem mi tak jak pisze zadzialalo ten brscan nie wiem czy nie umie skanowac brsaneconfig3 -l czy cos
<grek> zobacz na to moze sie znajdzie ten skaner
<drathir> dmesg | grep usb
<drathir> zobacz czy Ci widzi ten skaner...
<grek> o co chdozi z ta tesktowa instalacja upiera sie zebym podal mirrory nie chce net install instalka ma 600 mb wiec chyba nie trzeba
<panx> http://pastebin.com/fNCjT9Vy
<drathir> daj mirrora http i polskiego
<panx> brsaneconfig3 -a name=SKANER model=DCP-385C nodename=DCP_385C < takie coś wpisałem , zobaczę czy coś dało :P
<drathir> to repo ustawia...
<grek> no daje ale jemu net nie dziala
<drathir> to daj pomin...
<panx> nie no ... zwała skan nie działa.... masakra ale oni słabo wspierają
<drathir> ale powinno przejsc nawet jak neta nie bedzie tylko errorem rzuci...
<grek> chodzi o to ze nie ma pomin :)
<drathir> hmmm... nie ma listy? dziwne... powinno moc pominac...
<panx> oooo odkryłem coś! :D
<panx>  brscan-skey -l :  DCP-385C          : brother3:bus5;dev1  : USB                  Not registered
<panx> jak zrobić registeres?
<panx> jak zrobić registered
<panx> ?
<refurbished> grek: może na początku wskazałeś jako źródło net a nie cd
<grek> no moze
<grek> ok podlaczylem lan i idzie
<drathir> grek: daj u siebie tez ta komende
<drathir> jak masz chwilke...
<Ozil> elo
<Wizard> Cześć Ozil
<Wizard> Cześć wszyscy.
<Ozil> normalnie się gotuję cały
<drathir> Ozil: witam...
<Ozil> byłem dziś u klienta ale psychiczny kolo
<Ozil> zrobiłem usługę i wiadomo trzeba wystawić fakturę
<drathir> panx: moze na koncu samo USB ? powinna gdzies byc dokumentacja...
<Ozil> a ten do mnie że mi nie zapłaci bo on nie ma kasy bla bla bla
<Ozil> więc mu powiedziałem że mogę mu wystawić z terminem płatności 7 dni
<drathir> Ozil: toz to zabezpieczenia bedziesz jakies securlocki zostawiac... ;p
<panx> drathir, nie wiem , robie restart
<panx> bo coś pokombinowałem :D
<BlessJah> Ozil: jaka usluga?
<grek> jaka komende ?
<Ozil> a ten nagle zaczął  bluźnić mnie wyzywać więc chciałem wezwać policje no bo w sumie to nie wiedziałem co zrobić
<grek> no brscan-skey  - a
<grek> ok lecie instalowac musze przejsc do innego pomieszczenia do tam jest lan na kablu
<Ozil> a tu nagle obskoczyłem bombę no tak się wkurwiłem że rozbiłem mu laptopa na głowie i dopiero wezwałem policje
<Ozil> i całe to przesłuchanie i tak dalej normalnie 3 godziny spędziłem na wyjaśnieniach
<Ozil> BlessJah: instalacja i konfiguracja systemu windows7 antywirus i jakieś tam drobne pierdoły koszt 100 zł
<panx> i wróciłem
<drathir> grek: ta z "l"
<Ozil> najlepsze w tym wszystkim że mało co w furie nie wpadłem
<panx> br.... ciągle mam  DCP-385C          : brother3:bus5;dev1  : USB                  Not registered , z USB już probowałem i widziałem napis "nie odpowiada" czy cós takiego
<BlessJah> ech, jak za 100 PLN rozbijasz komus na glowie laptopy, to z klientami powinienes rozmawiac przez telefon
<drathir> hrhr
<BlessJah> imo rozbicie laptopa to juz furia
<Ozil> no takie są ceny w moim mieście
<Ozil> całe szczęście że to jego laptop
<BlessJah> nie chodzi o cene, kasuj sobie i 5x tyle za stanowisko
<drathir> no "troszku" poniesc za bardzo musialo...
<BlessJah> ale posuwać się do przemocy o 100 zł, nie bardzo
<Ozil> ja na policji pytali się czy wchodzi w grę polubowne zakończenie sprawy to podałem 3000zł
<Ozil> w tedy nie będzie miał sprawy karnej z 2 artykułów oszustwa i pobicia moje zachowanie uznali ze w samoobronie
<drathir> Ozil: dla niego czy dla Ciebie?
<Ozil> no dla mnie 3k
<refurbished> przecież mówił, że nie ma kasy
<Ozil> co nie znaczy że ma mi grozić i lecieć do mnie z łapami
<refurbished> więc wybierze odsiadkę
<Ozil> dostanie w zawiasach jak nie był karany plus do zapłaty za koszty sądowe i odszkodowanie
<Ozil> pierdolony schab
<BlessJah> co znaczy "obskoczyłem bombę"?
<refurbished> będziesz musiał założyć sprawę cywilną , zażądać zadoścuczynienia albo taką łączoną, nie pamiętam nazwy ale karna +OC
<drathir> Ozil: tutaj spokojnie tylko...
<Ozil> no już się uspokajam po prostu musiałem to z siebie wyrzucić
<BlessJah> Ozil: ^
<Ozil> BlessJah: no uderzył mnie pięścią w twarz
<Ozil> ale jednak taki schab to ma wolne ruchy
<BlessJah> to rozumiem już reakcję
<Wizard> :|
<Ozil> BlessJah: przecież swojego bym nie rozbił
<Wizard> Zawiasy dostanie, o ile wcześniej nie miał takich problemów.
<Wizard> Jak recydywa, to pójdzie do ciupy.
<Wizard> A tam zrobią mu z dupy jesień średniowiecza.
<Wizard> ;P
<Ozil> Wizard: no tak mi się wydaję ale a jak miał to jego problem
<Wizard> Ozil: W sumie, to dobra twoja.
<Wizard> Ostatecznie - mógł zabić ;P
<drathir> jak na jeden dzien to sporo wrazen... i samoobrone tez juz rozumiem... skad sie tacy ludzie biora, jak wzywa to przeciez wie ze nie za darmo...
<Wizard> Ozil: ale z tym laptopem to dobre.
<Wizard> :D
<Ozil> bo mu się nerwy udzieliły jak mu powiedziałem że nie za aktywuje mu systemu crackiem bo to jest karalne
<Ozil> akurat to miałem pod ręką
<Ozil> i tak to go kosztowało dziś notek za 2.500 no coś koło tego
<Ozil> i 24 za agresywne zachowanie przy funkcjonariuszach
<Ozil> wiec mu już robią jesień białą pałką
<Wizard> Je!
<Ozil> no uderzenie roku notkiem przez łeb i schab ubity
<Ozil> na gołe pięści to bym szans nie miał musiało to być szybkie precyzyjne uderzenie ciężkim przedmiotem w bańkę
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Nie no, po prostu nie wierzę.
<BlessJah> Ozil: ty nie miałeś rok temu podobnych problemów?
<Ozil> miałem rewizje w celu znalezienia trawki i zarekwirowali mi kompy ale truecrypt uratował mi dupę
<panx> no nic, pozostaje mi skanować na maszynie wirtualnej
<Ozil> całe zajście przez zgubiony pendrive z kopią klienta bo ktoś mu podpierdzielał neta
<BlessJah> pamietam
<BlessJah> w młodości też im zalazłeś za skórę, dobrze pamiętam?
<Ozil> odzyskałem po 2.5 roku też pendriva kompy po 8 miesiącach
<Ozil> ale to ja teraz jestem pokrzywdzony
<Ozil> a nie oskarżany
<BlessJah> co zrobiles z netbookiem?
<Ozil> sprzedałem na allegro
<Ozil> stacjonarkę też zostawiłem sobie obudowę i zasilacz zgrałem dane z dysków na nową jednostkę
<Ozil> poza tym ocalał mi podczas przeszukania notebook hp
<Ozil> chyba pojadę się wyżyć na basen co o tym sądzicie?
<drathir> Ozil: dobry pomysl tylko staraj sie unikac po drodze stresujacych sytuacji...
<Ozil> od dziś nosze ze sobą metalową rozsuwaną pałkę
<grek> zainstalowal sie ten alternate ale domyslnie to nie ma xow
<grek> nie bylo pytania ale dalem apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop i leci
<grek> moze to zadziala
<drathir> grek: napewno lepiej bedzie ustalic gdzie tkwi problem...
<grek> no to by bylo mile ale jak nie dochodzi do odpalenia live to ciezko stwierdzic kiedys mialem podobnie
<grek> zainstalowalem wlasnosciowe stery grafiki i system dziala do teraz
<Ozil> muszę opracować jakąś furtkę tak że jak klient nie zapłaci to połączyć się zdalnie i wykasować wszystko i gitara
<Ozil> http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/artykul/572141,ukradli-majatek-kartami-z-tektury,id,t.html?cookie=1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cbc5hol> (at www.gazetakrakowska.pl)
<BlessJah> Ozil: to nieetyczne i jak sie klient zorientuje, mozesz miec problemy
<BlessJah> zabezpieczaj sie, ale prawnie
<Ozil> czyli co proponujesz ?
<BlessJah> wystawiaj faktury, jak nie zaplaca, upominaj, potem scigaj jakimis krukami i krd-ami
<panx> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9, product=0x0201) at libusb:003:002  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by SANE. Ciekawe...
<Ozil> no ale jak usunę to i tak wykonam połączenie przez proxy lub coś innego w zasadzie przez polską policje nie do ustalenia przy tak marnych stratach klienta znając leniwość policji to powiedzą atak hakera z chin i tyle
<drathir> Ozil: ja juz tak slyszalem ze ktos ustawial ze jesli w ciagu ilus dni tam osoba ma czas na zaplacenie  jak nie to blokowalo system , przez neta mozna bylo odblokowac...
<BlessJah> zostawianie backdoorow jest nieetyczne, a jesli klient sie zorientuje, bedziesz mial problemy
<Ozil> jego zorientowanie musi być poparte dowodami
<drathir> BlessJah: no tak wiem, ze nieetyczne...
<BlessJah> Ozil: idziesz do klienta wykonac usluge, a on cie wzywa zeby za usluge zaplacic, czy on dzwoni a potem probojecie nie dac się wyruchać drugiemu
<Ozil> ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze jak gościu może nie mieć kasy jak zajmuje się importem samochodów u niego na placu stoi z 20 aut i to co najmniej najtańsze to za 20k
<BlessJah> niech mówi że nie ma
<BlessJah> wciągasz go do krd, albo nasyłasz komornika
<drathir> Ozil: moze nie ma "czystych"... hrhr
<drathir> BlessJah: ale najpierw musialby podpisac papier/zlecenie... :/
<Ozil> no on dzwoni mówi jaka usterka lub jak się w ogóle nie zna to mówi że komputer się popsuł i tyle ja go uprzejmie informuje przez telefon że dojazd kosztuje 15 zł i zdiagnozowanie 25 na miejscu sprawdzam co i jak i informuje że koszty naprawy będą do 200 zł i informuje też że jak zajdzie potrzeba wymiany podzespołu to uzgodnię to z panią telefonicznie ale to w przypadku jak zabieram kompa drukarkę kopiarkę fax do siebie
<Ozil> większość usterek naprawia się u klienta rzadko kiedy się zabiera do siebie na warsztat
<drathir> to dojazd w sumie nie taka duza cena...
<Ozil> ciekawe czy dysk jest sprawny ale wydaje mi się że tak to mu dowalą za pirata a i przy okazji może mieć sprawdzenie legalności oprogramowania na pozostałych maszynach tam gdzie jego pracownicy pracują
<Ozil> no łącznie powinien mi zapłacić 120 zł bo jak naprawiasz to nie liczysz diagnostyki oficjalnie tylko dodajesz po proszku do wszystkiego ale wiesz tu był tylko format bez przenoszenia danych i instalacja antywirusa z jego płyty z certyfikatem
<drathir> dlatego ja obcym nigdy nie naprawiam, bo takich kwot nie bylbym w stanie wymieniac... ;p wiem to normalne kwoty...
<drathir> Ozil: a pracowal jak oberwal czy wylaczony byl?
<Ozil> chyba uśpiony bo zamknięta pokrywa była
<drathir> bo jak pracowal to watpie zeby antywstrzasowe zdazylo zareagowac ;p
<Ozil> matryca rozbita klawiatura też połamana
<Ozil> wyleciała plastikowa klapka i pamięci to luzem zebrali no i od spodu połamana obudowa
<Ozil> nawet się zapytali czy informatykowi nie szkoda było rozbić laptopa powiedziałem im że w tej sytuacji nie bo to nie mój laptop i że mojego bym nie użył
<drathir> to pamieci raczej tez smietnik... chyba ze magik jakis by je odratowal...
<bastetmilo> Ozil: kurde... serio? Laptopa na głowie?
<Ozil> ale to widać było że nowy laptop tyle że kupiony bez systemu
<Ozil> no do wyboru miałem kopa w jajka
<bastetmilo> Ozil: to jak klient sie awanturuje to sie wychodzi i mu sie favt poczta poleconym z potwierdzniem odbioru wysyła :)
<bastetmilo> fvat*
<bastetmilo> a potem dopiero windykacje :)
<Ozil> ale że po strzale gibłem się przez biurko to użyłem elektorniki
<drathir> Ozil: jeszcze beda jaja jak okaze sie ze ten lapek lewy byl...
<bastetmilo> serio. Agent z Ciebie. :)
<Ozil> ale to już nie mój problem
<drathir> bastetmilo: ale musi miec papierek podpisany przeciez ze zleceniem naprawy raczej...
<Ozil> bastetmilo: a to co miałem dostać bencki za 120 zł
<Ozil> albo podpisana faktura
<Ozil> po zakończeniu
<drathir> Ozil: tylko tak jak teraz to raczej by Ci nie podpisal :/
<bastetmilo> od kiedy? Już od dawna klient nie musi podpisywać faktur.
<Ozil> bastetmilo: a to nie wiedziałem
<Ozil> ja zawsze każe sobie podpisać
<drathir> bastetmilo: to na piekne oczy?
<bastetmilo> Ja wysyłam fvat pocztą w pdf zeby sobie drukowali
<bastetmilo> normalna procedura
<Ozil> co nie zmienia faktu że wyszedłem obronną ręką
<drathir> przeciez moze cuda nawymyslac,a polowa nie musi byc prawda... Jak i jedna tak i druga strona...
<bastetmilo> Owszem - ja zawsze zlecenia mam mailem - wiec mam podkladke ze klient chcial usługe
<drathir> bastetmilo: a chyba ze tak...
<Ozil> ja większość telefonicznie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: na wlasnym serwerze masz tego maila?
<drathir> Niestety w dzisiejszych czasach jak sie oddaje na serwis to lepiej numery seryjne spisywac...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to znaczy?
<drathir> BlessJah: dobrze myslisz ;p
<BlessJah> no na czyimś nie zawsze się da dobrze to zrobić
<BlessJah> i nieco więcej zachodu
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przepraszam, 30 minut temu wrociłam do domu, mocno mi przygrzało slonce, nie wiem o co Ci teraz chodzi. Wyjaśnij, albo daj mi spokój.
<BlessJah> masz spokój
<BlessJah> faza wyparcia :>
<Ozil> dobra plecak spakowany jadę na basen popływać a i przy okazji jakieś fajne dupeczki będą to sobie po patrze
<drathir> lol tylko spokojnie w drodze... ;p
<bastetmilo> widze, że bez ignora się nie da.
<Ozil> co się nie da bez ignora?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: tak sobie głosno mysle. Miales isc na basen.
<Ozil> no już się zbieram tylko email wyślę
<grek> hm
<grek> zainstalowalem
<DaZ> wtg!
<grek> ubuntu desktop po restarcie to ssamo
<grek> zatrzymuje sie w momencie jak pokazuje sie kursor (ale juz system z hdd)
<DaZ> jakie to samo? :f
<grek> jockey- nie znajduje sterow w textowym trybie
<grek> moze na sile jakies zainstalowac karte ma jakas nvdia
<drathir> grek: czyli stery 3d zapewne potrzebuje... calego xorga bym zainstalowal...
<grek> jak
<grek> tzn co jeszcze zaisntalowac
<drathir> xorg-*
<grek> apt-get install xorg-* ?
<drathir> nom...
<drathir> troszke moze byc tego...
<grek> ok
<drathir> albo sudo apt-cache search xorg
<drathir> i wybierasz...
<drathir> albo sudo apt-cache search xorg |grep nvidia
<BlessJah> leci mi 5 dzień uptime lapka oO
<drathir> ladnie...
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> jaki był ten ficzer od więcej niż 4 partycji podstawowych?
<ntat> Witam
<bastetmilo> hej
<drathir> BlessJah: jak fofmatujesz pod linyxem to normalnie Ci sformatuje tylko ostrzezenie pokaze... jak dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> ntat: witam...
<panx> lol powalone te Ubuntu 64bitowe....
<panx> aby virtualbox miał dostęp do USB , muszę dodać " panx" do "vbixusers" dodaje i dalej to samo - mimo że dodane prosi się dalej by dodać....
<panx> ja się poddaje normalnie...;F
<panx> zobaczymy co potrafi OpenSuSe 64bitowy ^,^
<BlessJah> drathir: o GPT chodziło
<BlessJah> czerwiec 2011...
<panx> przez sudo jest dostęp do USB , ciekawe
<panx> -NAME nodename=BRN_xxxxx , co wpisać zamiast tych x'ów?
<drathir> panx: lol musisz relog zrobic po zmianie grup...
<panx> drathir, serio??? o.O
<drathir> innaczej Ci nie zaktualizuje...
<panx> jak się suseł ściągnie to sprawdze też czy wpisy do brscana'3 zadziałały
<drathir> no a jak ma wczytac nowe ustawienia dla uzytkownika ? nie restart jedynie relog...
<panx> bo coś poczarowałem i mam "Devices on network"  : "0 SCANNER1            "DCP-385C"          N:BRN_xxxxx" i zamiast "Not registered" mam " Active", po restacie może xsane go zobaczy
<drathir> panx: vbox extentions tez pobierz czy jak mu tam...
<nevark_> witam jestem nowym uzytkownikiem ubuntu 12.4 i mam problem z kamerka na skypie wykrywa ja i nie ma obrazu a w cheese obraz normalnie z kamerki jest czy ktos moglby mi pomoc
<BlessJah> update jajka, trzeba będzie rebootnąć
<ChaosEngine> nevark_: jaka kamerka?
<drathir> N: to raczej name jest teoretycznie
<nevark_> creative vfo470livecam
<ChaosEngine> nevark_: miałem dawno podobny problem - pomogło zaaplikowanie jakiejś opcji do mmodprobe <driverKamerki>
<ChaosEngine> jaka to była opcja, nie pamiętam
<drathir> a BRN i tu xxx to cyfry modelu tez teoretycznie...
<nevark_> cos czytalem o V4L i urochomieniu z terminalu ale zielony jestem
<panx> drathir, raczej teoretycznie bo w googlach widziałem harcorów  mająco głeboko w powarzaniu tę opcję i i zostaiwali jak leci, i im to działało... :F
<nevark_> a jak uruchamiam poleceniem z terminalu te nie działa
<drathir> nevark_: a w ustawieniach skype wykrywa?
<nevark_> tak ale obrazu brak
<ChaosEngine> nevark_: jaki driver kamerki Ci chodzi?
<nevark_> a dodam ze jak uruchamiam z terminala poleceniem env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype to wyskakuje bład
<nevark_> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<drathir> panx: moze to po prostu nazwa widziana dla sterownika a sam z automatu wykrywa...
<drathir> nevark_: wejdz w opcje i zobacz czy nie masz czasem kontrastow przestawionych...
<ntat> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<ntat> spróbuj to
<drathir> nevark_: to tylko sie stosowalo chyba jak obraz do gory nogami byl...
<nevark_> drathir nie zapala sie mi nawet dioda na kam wiec na pewno sie nie wlacza
<ntat> drathir, mi to pomogło w ogóle uzyskać obraz
<nevark_> ntat dzieki zadziałało
<ntat> dioda u mnie też się nie zapalała ale kamera działała
<ntat> np
<nevark_> czy mozna jakos ustawic by nie trzeba uruchamiac z terminalu
<Szatan> #!/bin/bash
<Szatan> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype &
<nevark_> i to wpisac w plik z prawami wykonywalnymi, tak
<drathir> ntat: ja u siebie tym obraz do gory nogami w skype korygowalem hrhr widac ze wszechstronna rzecz... ale ze sie nie swieci to jest najciekawsze...
<Szatan> nevark_: tak
<nevark_> szatan dzieki
<ChaosEngine> bo skype to pedau i używa Video4LjnuxV1
<ChaosEngine> które jest deprecated
<BlessJah> miał być oddzielny proces dla pluginów a tu widzę dupa (nowa opera)
<gjm> re
<Voldenet> a tymczasem ja pochwalę firefoxa
<Voldenet> konkuruje już z ie pod względem użycia pamięci
<Voldenet> (a ie jest bardzo lekkie w tym względzie)
<bastetmilo> U mojego kumpla po 2h korzystania z Firefoksa zostaje mu tak 18-20 MB wolnego RAMU :>
<ntat> ciekawe co on tam ogląda... ;]
<ntat> Tylko flash może3 pożreć tyle ramu;D
<bastetmilo> ma 3 zakładki
<bastetmilo> gmail. youtube i strona, która robi
<bastetmilo> ja mam otwarte 3 przegladarki
<bastetmilo> w kazdej około 3 do 6 zakładek otwartych
<Szatan> Voldenet: Firefox 12?
<bastetmilo> na Firefoksie słucham muzyki z deezera
<Voldenet> uhm
<Szatan> weź mi nic nie mów po to dla mnie porażka
<ntat> Ja wystarczy, że włączę settlersów online, to na Linuksie komp się muli a na lapku z Windowsem, wiatrak na prawie maksa się rozkręca
<ChaosEngine> BlessJah: nowy process miał być ale chyba w opera-12*
<Voldenet> ale widać, że nad tym pracują
<BlessJah> 12 to ja mam na telefonie
<ChaosEngine> podobno najwięcej w ff cieknie pamięci w rozszerzeniach
<Voldenet> niedawno jeszcze w kanale beta niezłe jaja firefox potrafił zrobić
<Voldenet> wysypać się i wyświetlić w przeglądarce śmieci z pamięci
<Voldenet> dobrze, że już tego nie robi
<ntat> Na tablecie Firefox w ogóle jakoś wolniej chodzi w porównaniu do Opery Mobile
<bastetmilo> ja się cieszę że mam 8GB ramu - chociaż i tak po 12h Fx zaczyna łapać zawiechy.
<Voldenet> no, opera mobile jest potężna
<Voldenet> chociaż ja wolę operę mini
<Voldenet> mini elegancko kompresuje strony
<Voldenet> tylko czy na tablety jest opera mini, hm
<ntat> jest
<ntat> ale opera Mobile też może kompresować (opera turbo)
<Voldenet> opera turbo < opera mini
<bastetmilo> a opera mini jest na androida?
<ntat> jest
<Voldenet> zawsze odnoszę takie wrażenie, jak używam obu
<Voldenet> strony w operze mini renderują się szybciej i jedzą mniej pamięci
<ntat> Można na operze mini oglądać filmy, np. youtube?
<Voldenet> pewnie nie
<Voldenet> to tablety potrafią odtwarzać filmy? :D
<bastetmilo> te od appla nie :>
<ntat> Na tel. mam mini i zawsze mi ściąga zamiast otwierać
<BlessJah> na mini nie
<Voldenet> Jestem szczerze zdziwiony, że to potrafi coś więcej od świecenia tłuszczem z paluchów
<BlessJah> choć w sumie, flash chyba jest
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mini jest w javie
<bastetmilo> No ale. Nie utożsamiajmy tabletów tylko z iPadem.
<ntat> Tablety potrafią, nawet w hd i fhd:)
<Voldenet> full hd?!
<Voldenet> To są tablety z taką rozdzielczością?!
<ntat> tak, ale tylko po podłaczeniu do tv
<Voldenet> ha
<ntat> a hd normalnie
<Voldenet> meh, to niezbyt imponujące
<ntat> Voldenet, do "imponowania" to jest iPad a nie normalne, użytkowe tablety:P
<bastetmilo> ah... chciałam coś powiedzieć, ale przypomniało mi się że już prowadzilismy tę rozmowę, tylko chodziło o smarkfony. :)
<ntat> bastetmilo, jakaś kłótnia była?;)
<bastetmilo> nie, po prostu wiem jaki będzie kontrargument na to, że tablety nie musza byc FullHD :)
<drathir> ChaosEngine: a serwery skypea i tak na linuxie stoja :/
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/9AxXV.png co do opery mobilnej
<ntat> tak, jest na androida
<drathir> bastetmilo: lol masz rozwiazanie - niech stronke odchgydzi swoja...
<bastetmilo> haha
<bastetmilo> bardzo śmieszne
<drathir> ntat: settlersy najlepiej pod opera chodza ff mial problemy czasem z flashem i zrywaniem polaczenia...
<drathir> opera mini to porazka od 5 bodajze... ucbrowser rulez...
<drathir> Voldenet: przez emulator idzie opere mini odpalac na wszystkim podobno...
<drathir> Voldenet: szybciej o sa przetwarzane na serwerach opery i dopiero przetworzone wysylane do uzytkownika...
<ntat> Ja mam na fonie operę mini, jakąś starszą wersję. Nie wyobrażam sobie przeglądania stron na symbianowej przeglądarce. Zwłaszcza, jak widzę ile danych jest pobieranych przy otwieraniu stron.
<drathir> opera powinna Cie przekierowac przy ogladaniu z yt do tej wbudowanej w telefon...
<drathir> ntat: 4.3 opera mini
<drathir> ntat: bierz ucbrowser to wiecej z opery mini nie skorzystasz...
<ntat> Nie. Mam wersję 6.1...
<ntat> Nie znam tej przeglądarki. Też ma kompresję danych?
<drathir> ntat: lepsza kompresja i szybciej smiga niz opera mini moim zdaniem...
<drathir> a srodowisko robocze miodzio zorganizowane...
<drathir> zakladki po ludzku obsluguje a nie jak opera po kosmicznemu..
<drathir> karty tak samo...
<drathir> segmentacje stron tez jest jak ktos lubi...
<Voldenet> drathir: tak tak, ja wiem
<Voldenet> pod windows mobile na kompie odpalam mini
<Voldenet> uc browser?
<Voldenet> nawet nie widziałem, chyba
<drathir> tylko z niej korzystam...
<ntat> Dobra, rozkazy wydane, wioska się rozbudowuje, surowce się wydobywają, można iść spać:]
<Voldenet> czym się różni 'Connecting server' od 'Connecting server (wait)' w tej uc? :D
<ntat> Zatem tymczasem:)
<Voldenet> pierwsza próba: demotywatory, niezły epic fail, nieczytelne
<Voldenet> acid: 5/10
<Voldenet> time.is: statyczny webpage, w dodatku wygląda tragicznie
<Voldenet> mało tego, na tej przeglądarce nawet onet lajt wygląda źle
<Voldenet> oni chyba nie słyszeli o czymś takim jak standardy
<Voldenet> uc zaskakuje tylko dość sporym interfejsem i wieloma opcjami, szkoda, że nie radzi sobie z wyświetlaniem stron
<Voldenet> ups, acid 5/100
<drathir> Voldenet: czego Ci nie wyswietla?
<Voldenet> rozwala tekst na stronie
<Voldenet> i daje bardzo    dużo    odstępów
<drathir> musisz dostosowac...
<drathir> operation mode normal mode , fontsize small, page segmentation no segmentation, full screen,
<drathir> na symbiana pobieraj sisx nie jar
<Voldenet> ja na wm mam wersję
<Voldenet> nie mam 'operation mode'
<Voldenet> widzę, że ta przeglądarka jest dość potężna, jeśli chodzi o opcje
<drathir> ups... z wm nie mialem jeszcze stycznosci niestety...
<Voldenet> ten brak jsa w przeglądarkach
<Voldenet> boli mocno
<drathir> podobno pracuja nad wprowadzeniem pobierania z serwisow popularniejszych...
<Voldenet> no cóż, nie radzi sobie z jquery, z xmlem + xslt
<Voldenet> ciekawe z czym jeszcze
<drathir> skyfire mozesz starszych wersji poszukac z flashem i java sobie podobno radzi...
<Voldenet> widziałem
<Voldenet> to z kolei koszmarnie powolne
<Voldenet> zresztą flash i na gigahercach muli
<Voldenet> Za to pięknie działa pobieranie
<Voldenet> ładnie to wygląda i można ustalić ilość threadów
<Voldenet> to uc ma niewątpliwe zalety, szkoda tylko, że słabo się nadaje do przeglądania internetu
<Voldenet> no, ale szybsze i żre mniej pamięci
<drathir> 14 kart ladnie idzie na bb trzymac otwartych i pamieci zapas jeszcze...
<drathir> a jaka wersja jest na wm?
<Voldenet> no, wikipedia ładnie, rozkład jazdy też elegancko widać
<Voldenet> podczas gdy w trybie 'mobilnym' opery mini on po prostu się wywala
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowych...
<Voldenet> 7.2
<drathir> 7.8
<drathir> na bb
<Voldenet> na dotykowe jest 7.10100
<Voldenet> ale ja nie cierpię dotykowego ekranu
<drathir> symbian ma chyba juz 8
 * Wizard ma dotykowy ekran nawet na lapku z linuksem.
<Voldenet> na dotykowe jest 7.8
<drathir> Wizard: tableta masz?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Voldenet> na javę jest 8.2
<Wizard> EEEPC t101mt
<Voldenet> chyba zobaczę wersję na javę jeszcze
<Wizard> Chociaż trochę żałuję, że nie kupiłem Transformera z tegrą.
<Wizard> ARM zawsze lepszy niż pieprzony Atom.
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> a jakiego ty tam masz atoma?
<Voldenet> dwurdzeniowego?
<Wizard> model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> W sumie chodzie niewiele lepiej, niż mój jednordzeniowy G4.
<drathir> Voldenet: mozesz jesli jar czyta tez jave sprobowac moze byc odrobine wolniejsza...
<Voldenet> java musi być wolniejsza, ale może być lepsza w wyświetlaniu stron
<Voldenet> chociaż hm, jeśli ma być wolniejsza, to opera mini już zaczyna wygrywać
<drathir> Wizard: nawet nie wiedzialem ze do eepc dotyk dali...
<Wizard> drathir: No dali, ale ten model akurat jest niefajny.
<Voldenet> Wizard: te G4 to było coś, Apple dzięki temu się czymś wyróżniało
<Wizard> Tyle, że pod linuksem działa na nim *wszystko*
<Wizard> (Włączając ten nieszczęsny dotykowy ekran, od 2.6.33, niestety CentOS, Ubunutu Lucid i Debian Squeeze mają 2.6.32)
<drathir> Wizard: na eepc pod linuxem 1080p idzie ogladac, ale przez mplayer z konsoli...
<dweller> grunt że pr0n działa
<Wizard> drathir: ja używam minidlna i strumieniuję na telewizor.
<drathir> Wizard: po eth?
<Wizard> Po wifi.
<m477> mmmmmmmm
<m477> st
<drathir> Wizard: to tv ma wbudowane? czy jakas przystawka?
 * MajkiFajki is away: World needs a hero again
<BlessJah> /1
<dweller> ;3
<Voldenet> myślałem, że to czarny tekst na czarnym tle, a to tylko spacja
<Voldenet> zawiodłem się
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-12
<m477> ;o
<drathir> m477: nie spimy, nie spimy...
<m477> nono
<drathir> tea time...
<m477> yerba mate time
<lisu> o matko juz ta godzina
<lisu> re
<m477> re :)
<lisu> ładnie sie zasiedziałem
<m477> nad czym lisu? :)
<lisu> ale kupe linii napisanych, będą pieniązki
 * lisu zaciera ręce
<lisu> no dosc na dzis... eeee na wczoraj... kurde, 3 zmianę ciągnę, nie mysle juz
<lisu> ważne że ani errorów ani warningów nie ma :]
<lisu> spadam brej nocy
<drathir> lisu: kolorowych...
<drathir> to sie nazywa zlapac wene... hrhr
<drathir> ciekawe czy bardzo obciaza serwer forwardowanie przez ssh ruchu www...
<m477> ;o
<gjm> bry
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<grek> czesc
<grek> odpalilem prawie tego laptopa z wczoraj i odkrylem chyba czemu instaler sie wieszal
<grek> cos jest nie tak z sieciowka
<grek> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<grek>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<grek>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<grek>           Power Management:off
<grek> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<grek> wlan0     No scan results
<grek> z czego to moze wynikac
<grek> czyli karta wifi dziala czy nie ?
<gjm> 1. nie wklejaj tu
<gjm> 2. załadowałeś moduł?
<grek> 1 ok
<grek> 2 nic nie ladowalem po instalacji jestem
<grek> czyli nie ma sterownika ?
<grek> karta z lspci jest taka
<grek> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter
<grek> sorki musze wyjs poprosze o pomoc na 2 godz dziek
<drathir> bry...
<panx> iema
<panx> siema
<drathir> witam...
<panx> drathir, zrobiłem wczoraj coś głupiego
<drathir> rm -rf / ?
<panx> nie... zainstalowałem OpenSuSe
<drathir> z solarisa korzystalem z susla nigdy...
<panx> i skasowałem go z partycji po 20 minutach
<drathir> szybko...
<panx> bo internetu nie było, w konsoli próbowałe sztucznie go ustawić (na siłę,statycznie), kombinowałem konfiguratorami, a nawet ikonki z internetu nie było... dałem se na luz
<panx> co to za h.. dystrybucja
<panx> firefox w wersji "7" ;D powalające ;F
<drathir> trzeba byc skilled zapewne... nie wiem czy to takie zle, bo nie mialem przyjemnosci korzystac...
<panx> teraz nie jeszcze grub Windowsa mi nie widzi..., w ogole w grubie nie mam możliwości wyboru systemu operacyjnego - nie wiem dlaczego... (po instalacji)
<gjm> panx: widocznie linux Cię nie lubi, pomyśl o tym
<drathir> zapewne nadpisasl jkims swoim...
<gjm> bo jak widzę jakie masz problemy, to zastanawiam się po co ci on
<drathir> poszukaj przywracania gruba w google... moze jak sprobujesz przywrocic wykryje...
<panx> problemy co do linuksa to co problem sterownikowy - nic wieciej poprostu na 64bitach skaner  jest nieobsługiwany mimo sterowników
<panx> a co do gruba, to tak mam już po instalacji - instalatar tak porobił (12.04) ,a bo (11.10 było ok)
<gjm> srina sruba
<gjm> robiłeś grub-update?
<panx> a robiłem
<panx> więc to może wine gruba?
<panx> wina*
<gjm> ech
<panx> ew. programiści Xubuntu coś sp...
<gjm> a menu.lst?
<gjm> 10:03 < panx> ew. programiści Xubuntu coś sp...
<gjm> mhm
<panx> http://wklej.to/EPW0U tak wygląda grub.cfg
<panx> a plik menu.lst w /boot/grub nawet nie istnieje
<gjm> no to dodaj ręcznie Windowsa
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> hej ;)
<panx> gjm, nie jestem na tyle mądry i nie mogę wybrać systemu, bo grub tj, odpal od razu pierwszy system z listy
<bastetmilo> jak moge w irssi odjąć coś z hilighta?
<panx> widzę czarne tło ino i zaraz "Xubuntu" na niebieskim tle
<gjm> /dehilight
<panx> z takim paskiem ładowania
<bastetmilo> gjm: ;* dzieki
<gjm> panx: http://gamblis.com/2010/02/20/gui-grub-editor-using-startup-manager-in-ubuntu/
<Matan[M]> hmmm... ma ktoś repo della dla ubuntu?
<gjm> repo della?
<gjm> a jest takie?
<drathir> bastetmilo: witam...
<bastetmilo> cześć drathir
<Matan[M]> gjm: z appami della dla lin
<Matan[M]> ofcoz
<Matan[M]> recovera muszę sklepać
<panx> łał.. nawet nie napisane jak dorwać tego gui gruba... bardzo pżyteczne w h... -.-
<panx> idw google
<gjm> panx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<gjm> albo zostaw linuksa w spokoju, albo zacznij sam myśleć
<panx> startuja już sam znalazłem
<panx> jakies 3 min temu..
<gjm> gratuluję
<sysek> (:
<panx> ino startupmanager'a niema w repo, więc dalej gogluję...
<panx> oo nawet wiem dlaczego - jest martwy
<refurbished> panx: spróbuj z wcisniętym shiftem
<panx> wtf?? zainstalowałem grub-costimuzer i zaznaczyłem " pokaż menu, teraz ide się rebootnąc zobaczyć czy jest OK! :)
<gjm> on ma ewidentnie jakiś problem, ale z myśleniem
<panx> No i działa
<panx> :D
<panx> nawet fajny splash sobie ustawiłem
<sysek> mam ochote na jakas przygodowke
<sysek> zna ktos cos?
<panx> real life
<sysek> widze nastepny inteligencik
<sysek> no coz
<gjm> 10:42 <@gjm> on ma ewidentnie jakiś problem, ale z myśleniem
<Szatan> sysek: Tomb Raider ?
<sysek> Szatan: nie. wlasnie cos point n click
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> kupilem sobie kindle classic
<sysek> fajna rzecz
<m477> ale jestem  zjarany
<sysek> chyba powietrzem
<m477> nono
<gjm> :f
<m477> zara ide spaac\
<oskar_> Witam, mam problem z systemem, otóż komputer sam rozłącza mi sieć(internet mobilny orange).
<oskar_> Dzieje się tak od kiedy przeszedłem z ubuntu 10.04 na kubuntu 12.04
<oskar_> co można z tym zrobic i jak by ni rozłączało
<m477> musisz skrocic kable od kalwiatury
<grek> wie moze ktos dlaczego java nie chce mi sie zainstalowac
<grek> http://wklej.to/TSY3O
<grek> ew jak inaczej zainstalowac  sun jave (na open nie dziala np czat onetu)
<Ashiren> czat onetu X_X
 * gjm się połakał
<gjm> * popłakał
<m477> łaka łaka?
<CookieM_> u mnie openjava działa ale trzeba mieć icedtea web plugin zainstalowaną
<grek> a co zlego z  czatem onetu - jak instaluje od razu sun java bo tlumaczenie potem komus dlaczego jest java ale nie dziala nie ma sensu
<grek> tzn na open dziala czat onetu ?
<CookieM_> tak jest
<gjm> nie no, nic. czat onetu zawsze spoko
<gjm> ale interia lepsza
<CookieM_> wszedłem żeby sprawdzić
<grek> nie wiem nie uzywam ale wole jak wszystko dziala a wiecie moze czemu zaznaczyly mi sie aktualizacje nieobslugiwane a nie zaznaczyly proponowane ?
<grek> moze tak byc ?>
<CookieM_> w centrum oprogramowania rzeczony plugin jest zaznaczony jako opcja
<CookieM_> trzeba go 'zahaczyć'
<grek> jaki rzeczony plugin ?
<grek> java ? \
<lisu> matko, ale u 12.04 ssie
<lisu> niby flasz jest, ale nie ma, ... niby odtwarza, ale tylko gdy w adresie masz player embedded... chyba debian spowrotem zagości na dysku
<CookieM_> icedtea i webstart chyba też, ale jego instalują razem z openjava jdk
<grek> acha ok\
<CookieM_> czasami uruchamia się flash, czasami html 5
<grek> w ff podobno maja byc problemy z flashem
<CookieM_> u mnie flash wymiata
<CookieM_> na fx
<CookieM_> najnowsza wersja flasha razem z aktualizacjami systemowymi     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202.235
<sysek> (:
<CookieM_> oglądam teraz zcdcp na yt
<panx> CookieM_, i coz tego jak na nvidii i tak są niebieskie ludziki (o ile jest włączone przyśpieszenie sprzętowe)
<CookieM_> ja mam włączone ps
<CookieM_> słyszałem o nl
<CookieM_> ale na szczęście u mnie wszystko działa
<CookieM_> i mam nv
<CookieM_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/youtube-wyswietla-filmy-w-niebieskich-kolorach/#more-9373
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bppa9h5> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<tuzim> hej, probuje zrobic paczke i wyrzuca mi taki blad:
<tuzim> language-pack-pl-base (>= 1 ), libc6 (>= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10 ), libc6-i686 (>= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10 ), locales (>= 2.11+git20100304-3 )
<tuzim> tfu, nie to
<tuzim> dpkg-source: błąd: niereprezentowalne zmiany w amix-0.2.6ar19/amix-0.2.6ar19.tar.gz
<tuzim> googlowałem, ale nic konkretnego nie moge znalezc :/
<drathir> tuzim: moze sygnatury czy cos sprawdza, albo hashe paczki?
<drathir> flashaid daje rade bez problemow zawsze, ciekawe czy teraz cos sie zmienilo...
<grek_> wiecie moze co z tym
<grek_> http://wklej.to/Z7nBV\
<grek_> tak to spróbować usunąć ? sudo dpkg --force-all -r pakiet
<grek_> hm to tez nie dziala  sudo dpkg --force-all -r oracle-java7-installer
<BlessJah> It seems that the daemon died.
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> zgadnijcie skąd to
<grek_> pomoze ktos wywalic ten niedoinstalowany pakiet ?
<BlessJah> podpowiem, że nie chodzi o diablo
<Szatan> BlessJah: wow?
<BlessJah> Szatan: update manager
<CookieM_> może go w synapticu znajdziesz
<BlessJah> grek_: próbowałeś wymusić reinstalację?
<grek_> tak
<grek_> w synapticu to samo ten sam komunikat
<grek_> do tego jakis pseudointeligent zrobil te ppa
<BlessJah> #ubuntu, tutaj ci co wiedzą, śpią albo milczą
<BlessJah> ach, ppa
<CookieM_> zaznacz do całkowitego usunięcia
<BlessJah> tak, ppa to zawsze ryzyko
<grek_> one nie dodaja sie do sources.list tylko robia se noiwe pliki
<grek_> chcesz wgrac domyslne wg instrukcji u juz masz zdublowane
<grek_> i same bledy \
<grek_> koncepc ja spoko ale realizacja dno
<grek_> po to jest sources.list zeby do niego dawac repa a nie korwa gdzei wygodniej
<grek_> co wywalic teraz
<CookieM_> dlatego najbezpieczniej korzystać z repos
<grek_> te pliki z /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<drathir> zablokuj epo zrob update i sprobuj usunac...
<drathir> moze pojdzie...
<grek_> a co to jest ppa ? mi sie zdawalo ze skrypt autododania repa, tyle ze do katalogu a nie sources.list
<grek_> tak to wygldada
<grek_> wklej.to/i34kA
<grek_> ani synaptikiem ani niczym
<drathir> synapiiem napawiales pakiey?
<grek_> tak
<grek_> teraz ten pakiet jest jako lokalny i nadalnie  idzie go wywalic
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<drathir> Ashiren: 2you ^^
<grek_> hm dalem reconfigure -a to mam cos takiego http://wklej.to/2O60r
<drathir> a co to za syf w ogole jest? freedesktop? uzytkownika dodajesz?
<grek_> i to w koło jak by leciało
<grek_> nie
<grek_> nie wiem co to
<grek_> to goly system
<grek_> wczoraj zainstalowany
<grek_> przy instalacji java z sun z ppa to sie stalo i nie wiem co teraz
<drathir> obraz do pobrania raczej jeszcze raz...
<drathir> szczerze to malo moim zdaniem ma wspolnego z java...
<grek_> czego obraz
<drathir> nie nie obraz nie - nie czysty jednak ;p
<drathir> jakie ppa?
<grek_> wklej.to/i34kA
<drathir> grek_: poprosze z http
<drathir> innaczej mi nie wykryje linka...
<grek_> ok to pomoglo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977483
<drathir> ta instalacja jakas od lewej strony :/
<drathir> a kppiuje sie jave w :jedno miejsce poznie reconfigure jak dobrze pamietam i z listy sie wybiera 7...  mozna  alienem rpma przerobic, ale tak nie dziala...
<BlessJah> crash bluemana
<drathir> BlessJah: kos Cie hackowal... ?
<BlessJah> mam najlepsze zabezpieczenia, nie ma opcji
<BlessJah> lol, zmiana kolejności ikon w bocznej belce jest atka intuicyjna
<grek_> czesc znowu, po restarcie tego nieszczesnego laptopa gdzie udali sie w sumie wszystko skonfigurować, nadal problemy - przy uruchomieniu podaje- waiting 60 seconds more for network configuration i baardzo dlugo sie odpala, raz zrestartowałem i teraz się uruchomił
<grek_> ma ktoś wiedzę co może być nie tak ? w którym logu to będzie ?
<BlessJah> przy bootowaniu czeka na siec?
<gjm> do jasnej Anielki, poszukaj sobie
<grek_> tak
<gjm> support online
<grek_> co dziwne po uruchomieniu siec działa ok
<grek_> i lan i wifi
<grek_> gjm: uwierz że szukam
<gjm> widzę, wszystkiego szukasz, a instalujesz od wczoraj
<grek_> dokładnie
<grek_> w tekstowej instalacji przeszedł i w sumie teraz już nawet wifi działa
<grek_> ostatni chyba problem to uruchamianie - widze że zaproponowano inne sterowniki z nvidi zainstaluej je jeszcze bo coś miga przy starcie - na tych z nvidi bezpośrednio ściągnietych może te proponowane przez ubuntu będą lepsze,
<BlessJah> nie sciagaj ze strony nvidii
<BlessJah> tylko z repo
<grek_> wiem teraz dalem z repo, z nvidi dalem po tekstowej instlacji zeby xy sie uruchomiły bez sterowników nie odpalały się
<grek_> widze jakieś info http://mcnick.de/pl/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-waiting-network-configuration-1797
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c2xtmv6> (at mcnick.de)
<grek_> ale nie rozumiem co oni pisza :(
<grek_> ok sterownik grafy zainstalowany zrobie restart
<gjm> ech
<grek_> taki mam network/interfeces
<grek_> http://wklej.to/AlVUl
<grek_> zna ktoś może jakieś rozwiązanie na to waitng more for network config ? nie znalazłem rozwiązania dla 12.04
<gjm> grek_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976082
<grek_> czyli to rozwiazanie - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11537135&postcount=7
<gjm> bingo
<grek_> ale to na stale wpisane - bedzie to dzialac z roznymi sieciami z dhcp ?
<grek_> Remove the definition in /etc/network/interfaces,  - czyli wywalic wszystko z tego pliku
<gjm> ja się poddaję, radź sobie sam
<gjm> bez przesady
<grek_> w czym tu jest przesada
<grek_> nie znam sie na konfigurowaniu sieci
<gjm> a na czym się znasz?
<grek_> ok daje to co kazali do /etc/rc.local
<grek_> na gotowaniu
<gjm> to gotuj
<grek_> gotuje
<grek_> ok zmienilme te pliki wg opisu robie restart
<ftpd> lol
<ftpd> dhcp mu nie daje leasa, a ten szuka problemu u siebie?
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> on ma problem, ale ze sobą
<BlessJah> crash, operapluginwrapper, plus dla ubuntu, że opera dalej stoi
<ftpd> Jak się nadaje granta do jakiejś bazy istniejącemu userowi?
<ftpd> Po prostu grant all on baza.* to user?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Dziękuję, ftpd.
<grek> jezeli to o mnie bylo to dhcp daje ip
<grek> problem jest z obsluga w tej insdtalacji
<grek> tak czy inaczej dzieki - wuglada na to ze ta ostatnia zmiana zadziala
<grek> i uruchamia sie ok
<grek> ster nvidi z ubu tez lepiej dziala
<drathir> co tam niszczycie?
<TheNumb> grek: otwarte czy zamknięte?
<grek> zamkniete
<uh4_> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
<uh4_> sorki
<gjm> :>
<uh4_> cos mi sie z putty dzieje
<TheNumb> uh4: widać
<Vorbis^> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<ftpd> aptitude umie pokazać jakieś bardziej szczegółowe info o paczce?
<ftpd> Wersję itp?
<BlessJah> repo ubuntu są pełne wszelakiego badziewia
<BlessJah> poza tym, którego akurat potrzebujesz
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546602_3099121639156_1297618715_32264009_446157477_n.jpg <- ram mi obrodził
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cvv5mp8> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<buharin> hej
<buharin> zainstalowalem libncurses5*
<buharin> ale nadal kompilator wywala mi ze bibilioteki nie ma
<buharin> main.cpp:2:21: fatal error: ncruses.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<buharin> i locate nic nie pokazuje
<ChaosEngine> buharin: a nie libncurses-devel jakiś?
<ChaosEngine> *dev
<buharin> no dalem
<buharin> libncurses5-dev
<ChaosEngine> http://packages.ubuntu.com/pl/precise/amd64/libncurses5-dev/filelist
<buharin> no to mam
<buharin> i dalej nic
<buharin> chyba ze trzeba zrobic
<buharin> reboot
<buharin> :P
<ChaosEngine> buharin: jak kompilujesz?
<ChaosEngine> ee tam
<ChaosEngine> od razu reboot
<buharin> z flaga -lncurses
<buharin> ok
<buharin> :D
<buharin> poszlo
<buharin> w jakis tajemniczy sposob
<ChaosEngine> buharin: a Ty byś od razu "windowo" rebootował ;->
<buharin> ChaosEngine, :D
<ChaosEngine> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfLqLK7VdQY
<ftpd> Używacie jakiegoś softu tracukjącego na androida?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tracukjącego?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak, trackującego.
<bastetmilo> chodzi Ci o śledzenie czy gęstość składu? ;)
<ftpd> O śledzenie.
<ftpd> Na wypadek zgubienia itp.
<buharin> ChanServ, moglbys podpowiedziec troche z C++ wątk
<buharin> wątki*
<buharin> ChaosEngine, :D
<BlessJah> aplikacje wielowątkowe to zło
<ChaosEngine> zajebiste właśnie
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: o ile się wie i jak zrobić je dobrze
<buharin> ChaosEngine, :D potrzebuje wymyslic mini projekt
<buharin> na watkach z kilkoma mutexami
<buharin> wymyslilem rybki w akwarium
<buharin> i zderzenia by mialy mutex :P
<BlessJah> po co?
<buharin> kazali nam
<ChaosEngine> buharin: zrób wyszukiwanie w plikach wielowątkowe
<BlessJah> zderzenia muteksy kazali?
<buharin> nie
<buharin> :D
<buharin> ChaosEngine, wyszukiwanie w plikach? znaczy ze rownolegle szuka w kilku plikach?
<BlessJah> buharin: zrób rybkę, zaprzyjaźnionego kota i mutex na współrzędnych rybki
<BlessJah> jak kod złapie, zakłada mutex, jak nie złapie, rybka zakłada
<buharin> ale to 1 a potrzebuje kilka
<BlessJah> race conditions :D
<BlessJah> s/kod złapie/kot złapie/
<ChaosEngine> buharin: tak, są obecne rozwiązania skryptowe które to robią i możesz na końcu porównać sobie wydajność twojego rozwiązania
<ChaosEngine> tylko tam nie byłoby mutexów
<ChaosEngine> hmm
<buharin> ;]
<BlessJah> buharin: no to toitoi
<BlessJah> buharin: niech studenci zakładają muteksy na toioie
<BlessJah> cała hołota, która się zleciała na juwenalia może dziedziczyć po klasie bazowej
<BlessJah> nieżyciowe te zadania
<buharin> :D
<buharin> nie wiem w jaki wypadku trzeba uzyc wiecej niz 1 mutex
<BlessJah> masz nieszczelnoć w lewym, tylnym rogu akwarium, woda wycieka dosyć szybko zasysając rybki
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie jak włączyć ikonę libre office w docku? w przypadku odpalonego, zminimalizowanego bo się skubańczyć nie wyświetla
<BlessJah> oddzielne muteksy na 3 wspórzędne, zakładane z 3 miejsc (kot, rybka, wyciek)
<BlessJah> buharin: albo nawet lepiej, prędkość w 3 współrzędnych, co określony czas muteks na całość i calkujesz
<CookieM> u mnie się wyświetla (soa#1)
<bastetmilo> u mnie też. Ale miałam problem z ikona Chrome - tylko się naprawiło samo.
<BlessJah> totem nie ma żadnych możliwości synchronizacji napisów, czy źle szukam>
<foreste> czesc
<BlessJah> 1/1
<BlessJah> e
<BlessJah> test klawiatury
<BlessJah> BlessJah: test taba <-
<bastetmilo> jak widać działa...
<BlessJah> co nie byo takie oczywiste
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą na usenecie mieliśmy taką specjalną grupę - nazywała się pl.test i służyła właśnie do testów. Irc nie ma takiego kanału?
<BlessJah> ssh nie jest stworzone do prpodlczania klawiatur,
<bastetmilo> coś jednak nie za bardzo ta klawiatura
<BlessJah> nie dziaaj strzaki
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Usenet jeszcze żyje? Szukam fajnego serwera, co mnie wpuści z rw z dowolnej sieci :(
<bastetmilo> i polskie literki
<BlessJah>   
<kubus> Witam wszystkich
<BlessJah> no fakt, pl nie mam
<bastetmilo> ftpd: żyje. Nie tak bardzo jak 12 lat temu, ale ja czasem sie jeszcze na grupach www udzielam.
<kubus> szybkie pytanko mam :)
<BlessJah> cnee nie umie
<bastetmilo> kubus: to szybko pytaj :)
<kubus> no wiec ;) uruchamiajac windowsa ciskasz F8 badz CTRL i wlaczasz go w "trybie naprawczym"
<kubus> jest mozliwosc przed uruchmieniem Xów w linuksie wymuszenia tekstowego
<BlessJah> w grubie powinienes miec
<kubus> po instalacji ubuntu, jakos magicznie wogole gruba nie widac
<kubus> przeskakuje odrazu do loadscreena
<BlessJah> masz tylko jeden system?
<kubus> musze go wywolac jakim klawiszem?
<kubus> tak :)
<BlessJah> tak, ale nie wiem jakim
<kubus> ja też ^^
<bastetmilo> kubus: a jakie przyciski juz testowałeś?
<bastetmilo> Może alt?
<kubus> żadne ;) kubuś to leniuch
<BlessJah> a ze myszki po ssh nie zrobilem jeszcze, to zwale na kogos z kanalu
<kubus> szperałem w sieci za trybem naprawczym
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pytasz?
<kubus> ale kurcze :/ ciężko
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie pytam, sugeruje w formie pytania :)
<BlessJah> troche za duze opoznienia sa, pokombinuje
<bastetmilo> kubus: wiesz, przez to ze nie mam zasilacza do lapka, to niestety nie uruchomie go i nie pomogę Ci :(
<kubus> wszystkie do tąd sposoby zakładają że "mogę" uruchomić normalnie PC
<bastetmilo> a del?
<bastetmilo> ah! Sproboj ESC
<kubus> kiepsko to widze ale zdam sie na wasze rady z "szukaniem"
<bastetmilo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477901
<BlessJah> shift
<kubus> bastetmilo : shift
<kubus> no wlasnie :)
<BlessJah> szukam jak sfejkować myszkę po ssh
 * bastetmilo wraca do tłumaczenia
<kubus> dziekuje za pomoc :)
<bastetmilo> kubus: nie ma za co :)
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> jest coraz lepiej
<BlessJah> piszę appka
 * bastetmilo dziś znów wpadła na pomysł jaką wtyczkę sobie napisać
<bastetmilo> chyba zacznę zapisywać w końcu te pomysły.
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> Biszkopcik: cos chcial?
 * BlessJah ma myszkę po ssh
<BlessJah> tyle że nie do końca mi o to chodziło :/
<bastetmilo> znaczy -  nie działa ta myszka po ssh?
<BlessJah> działa
<bastetmilo> ale?
<BlessJah> ale bierze ^[[D jako input
<Biszkopcik> bawil sie ktos vserverami?
<drathir> re
<drathir> Biszkopcik: w sensie?
<Biszkopcik> w sensie takim, ze mam na matce publiczny ip, na vserverze prywatny. Chciałem ustawić na sshd w vserverze port 2244 i połączyć się przez ip publiczne z matki do niego , ale ni chuja, dodawałem regułki do routingu i tez lipa
<Biszkopcik> iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 10.1.1.0/24  ! -d 10.1.1.0/24 -j SNAT --to 91.232.xx.xx
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: nie przeklinaj proszę.
<Biszkopcik> mhm
<bastetmilo> dziękuje. :)
<drathir> Biszkopcik: port forewarding
<drathir> i najlepiej przez oprogramowanie vm
<Biszkopcik> drathir: na kazda z aplikacji bede musial forwardowac porty?
<m477> :)
<drathir> Biszkopcik: raczej tak niestety... ewentualnie zrob po ssh z opcja -D
<Biszkopcik> e to lipa w chuj
<Biszkopcik> ops
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: sorry ;>
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: oj, bo będzie kara...
<drathir> raczej sie nie da wszystkich bo skad niby mialby system wiedziec na ktory port hosta czy goscia laczyc?
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: to jedyny kanal gdzie nie mozna przeklinac z tych, ktore mam ustawione ;>
<Biszkopcik> drathir: no tak
<m477> kultura
<drathir> musialbys dwa zewnetrzne ip miec na takie cos raczej...
<bastetmilo> Cóż, bardzo mi przykro z tego powodu :)
<drathir> ewentualnie jakos natem ale tu to samo porty kazdy recznie musisz przekierowac...
<ftpd> O, mój nowy procek umie 1080p ładnie.
<ftpd> Na c2d się cięło.
<drathir> ftpd: co dorwales nowego?
<ftpd> drathir: i5 zamiast c2d
<ftpd> http://www.pytano.pl/pytanie/66602/.html - BULEKTODOZA
<drathir> c2d moze zle ustawione? przeciez to nie taki slimak  c2d...
<ftpd> No idea. Cięło -> nie tnie.
<ftpd> Profit.
<drathir> no i5 to juz kop ladny byloby dopiero dziwne gdyby by sie cielo...
<drathir> by by sie rozmnozyly ;p
<nevark> Witam, mam pytanie czy istnieje mozliwosc uzywania w ubuntu 12.4 czytnika lini papilarnych do logowania sie ??
<ftpd> Witam, mam pytanie czy Ty jesteś kretynem, czy Twoja polonistka nie potrafiła uczyć, skoro piszesz ' ??' i nie widzisz w tym nic złego?
<m477> troche kultury
<m477> gdzie jest moderacja?
<ftpd> m477: No nie? Tak o 20:00 pisać ' ??'! Przecież to dzieci mogą czytać :(
<bastetmilo> m477: kogo mam zmoderować wg Ciebie?
<m477> nie wiesz?
<ftpd> W ogóle to uwielbiam formę 'mam pytanie <ciąg znaków>'.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a Ty możesz w bardziej kulturalny sposób zwracać komuś uwagę.
<nevark> ftpd ic sie leczyc czlowieku
<bastetmilo> nevark: a Ty pisz ładnie i poprawnie.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Mogę. Ale nie potrafię, widząc skrajne przypadki debilizmu. Ot, reforma edukacji.
<Ptak> Witam
<Ptak> moze mi ktos pomuc ??
<ftpd> Wypuszczają ze szkoły przyszłych przestępców i/lub półdebili. Smuteczek.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jednak. Bądź tak miły i sie powstrzymaj.
<nevark> nic tu po mnie banda debili
<m477> :D
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: i widzisz co zrobiłeś? teraz go goń przepraszać!
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Ja? To nie ja, ja byłem wtedy chory.
<m477> Ptak: ftpd Ci moze pomudz
<bastetmilo> Ptak: tak, tylko bądź tak miły i pisz bez błedów.
<ftpd> m477: 'pomuc', analfabeto!
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Njestety nje mam nug, nie mogęł Ci pomuc :(
<ftpd> Puchałke, normalnie.
<ftpd> Dobra, idę ogolić nogi i na miasto cza-a.
<Ptak> no wiec chodzi o to ze jak sie lacze z internetem przez wifi to po 2 minutach mi sie internet raci a znaczek pokzuje ze dalej jestem polaczony z siecia
<m477> ftpd: kup słownik
<ftpd> Co Ci się robi internet?
<ftpd> Raci Ci się?
<Ptak> traci sie
<CookieM> jak widzę list zaczynający się od 'witam', to go nie czytam
<ftpd> m477: W 2012 to się z torrentów kradnie.
<ftpd> Wygońcie mnie ktoś, powinienem być gotowy do wyjścia 15 minut temu, a nie chce mi się z wyra teges.
<Vorbis^> Ptak: i co wtedy robisz?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wyjdź :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja wohl, Frau Uberstundbannfuhrerin!
<Ptak> musze rozlaczyc i polaczyc sie ponownie i wtedy znowu dziala przez jakies 3 minuty
<Ptak> szukalem na forach i google ale nic nipomoglo
<Ptak> koncepcji jakiejkolwiek brak
<Vorbis^> co to za sieciówka?
<Ptak> ptak@laptop:~$ lspci -k | egrep -iA2 'ethernet|network|wireles'
<Ptak> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<Ptak> 	Kernel driver in use: e1000e
<Ptak> 	Kernel modules: e1000e
<Ptak> --
<Ptak> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300
<Ptak> 	Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
<Ptak> 	Kernel modules: iwlagn
<Ptak> ptak@laptop:~$
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: wypier***aj z wyra mi ale juuż!!
<bastetmilo> Ptak: nie wklejaj tutaj.
<Ptak> przepraszam
<CookieM> ja też tak kiedyś miałem (neostrada), musiałem przełączyć się na Windows i z powrotem na Linuxa
<ChaosEngine> Ptak: a pingujesz ten router wifi czy co tam masz po "rozłączeniu"?
<bastetmilo> Ptak: tu np. http://pastebin.com/ możesz
<drathir> lol tylko na chwile wzrok spuscic z kanalu ;p
<Ptak> http://pastebin.com/hg40aMQ1
<Ptak> nie
<Ptak> teraz jestem kablem podlaczony bo wtedy nie mam problemow
<drathir> Ptak: raci? to jakies nogi zwierza?
<drathir> oj dobra a tak na serio tail /etc/hresolv.conf
<Ptak> no such file or directory
<drathir> Ptak: wavemon pobrac tez i obserwowac zachowanie...
<Ptak> juz sie sciaga
<ChaosEngine> a nie /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ChaosEngine> drathir: ^^
<drathir> literowa przepraszam... ChaosEngine dzieki...
<ChaosEngine> ;=]
<Ptak> a to tam mam tylko jeden server
<Ptak> 192.168.0.1
<Vorbis^> a w logach nie było nic ciekawego?
<drathir> czyli router ma wklepane... jakie szyfrowanie na routerze?
<Ptak> wap2
<ChaosEngine> Ptak: jak jesteś pod WiFi podłączony i Ci padnie to pingi do routera nie lecą?
<drathir> bylo cos zmieniane w domyslnych ustawieniach czy nic?
<Ptak> a jak to mam sprawdzic?
<Ptak> nic niezmienialem
<drathir> ChaosEngine: mtr 192.168.0.1
<Ptak> pozmienailem tylko wylaczylem idv6
<ChaosEngine> drathir: ?
<drathir> tym moze poleciec zeby sprawdzic odnosnie Twojego pomyslu, dobrego pomyslu...
<Ptak> poczekajcie chwiel sprawdze czy router pinguje jak mi siec padnie przez wifi
<Ptak> z/w
<drathir> wavemona odpal tez
<drathir> i obserwuj sygnal...
<ftpd> Może zmień kanał/szyfrowanie.
<drathir> swoja droga lepiej wifi i eth na to samo ip ustawic przelacza sie wtedy na zywca miedzy interfejsami ^^
<Ptak1> a jak tego dokonac??
<ftpd> To trochę głupie, drathir.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Widzisz? Ładnie i miło napisałem: 'trochę głupie'.
<drathir> ftpd: to wtedy na wavemon zanik sygnalu zauwazy...
<bastetmilo> ftpd: bardzo się z tego cieszę.
<ftpd> drathir: Mówię o ustawianiu tego samego IP na dwa interfejsi.
<ftpd> s/jsi/jsy/
<ftpd> Jak już _koniecznie_ chcesz używać na zasadzie failovera, to chociaż bondingiem.
<ftpd> A nie taka partyzantka.
<ChaosEngine> fakt, pomysł słaby albo szkodliwy
<drathir> ftpd: prosto i szybko + tez dziala ;p
<drathir> ChaosEngine: szkodliwy z powodu?
<ftpd> drathir: Jasne. A okna otwieraj poprzez wybicie szyby gazrurką. proste i szybkie i też powietrze wpadnie.
<Ptak1> ale jaja
<Ptak1> routera niepinguje
<Ptak1> neta w przegladarce nie ma a irc dalej zywy
<ChaosEngine> drathir: wypniesz kabel, wepniesz sieć i routingu nie zmienisz defaultowego i sieć zgłupieje - nic nie będzie działać nie wiadomo dlaczego
<ChaosEngine> logika i wnętrzności podpowiadają mi że to zły pomysł
<drathir> czyli cos ci filtruje 80?
<ChaosEngine> no chyba że jakiś pewny automat przełączający w 100% całe interfejsy
<Ptak1> cos mi filtruje 80? nierozumiem
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Bonding ;-)
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: możliwe
<ftpd> Dobra, idę, nie mogę już czytać typa, który pisze 'pomuc', '??' albo 'neta'.
<ftpd> Za wysokie progi dla mnie.
<ChaosEngine> nie mam doświadczeń
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: No to niby nie do tego służy. Ale na siłę można zaprząc.
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: niegodnyś ;-))
<ftpd> Swoją drogą to słabe 'trochę', że nie ma czegoś jak 'priorytet interfejsów'.
<drathir> ChaosEngine: nie nie, jak sie wpinasz z aitomatu na eth przechodza pakiety po wypieciu na wlan przechodzi musisz tylko dokladnie te same ustawienia podac... jak sa oba polaczenia ida tylko eth wlan jest ignorowany... wiem ze od strony estetycznej nie za ladnie wyhglada ale dzialac dziala...
<ftpd> drathir: Wybacz szczerość, ale nie masz pojęcia, o czym piszesz - a piszesz dalej, twardo i z miną specjalisty. To już któryś raz. Weź najpierw poznaj problem, zanim zaczniesz sugerować ludziom swoje błędne rozwiązania.
<drathir> ftpd: juz jestes spozniony :/ kobiety tego nie lubia...
<ftpd> Spoko, będzie ich tam cała wuchta.
<ftpd> To znajdą się ze dwie, co wybaczą.
<Ptak1> no a czy ktos byl by tak uprzejmy zeby mi podac rozwiazanie
<ftpd> 20:46:30 |        ftpd   | Może zmień kanał/szyfrowanie.
<ftpd> Ptak1: Jakbyś skupił się na czytaniu, a nie tylko pisał w kółko to samo, do tego fatalnie i z błędami, mogłoby być dawno po problemie.
<ChaosEngine> drathir: hmm, jeżeli mówisz że działa pewnie to pewnie tak, ja usiekałem zawsze od tego
<Ptak1> a jak tego dokonac ftpd?
<ChaosEngine> *uciekałem
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Ja chyba nie lubię ludzi :(
<ftpd> Ptak1: O matko, może jeszcze mam przyjechać i zrobić to za Ciebie? Na routerze.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak, bo a) nie wiem, jaki masz router; b) nie znam na pamięć wszystkich mozliwoch interfejsów wszystkich możliwych routerów.
<Ptak1> dzieki zaraz tam bede patrzyc
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: idź do laski, jak złagodniejesz u Niej to potem tu wróć ;-)
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Nie idę do laski, idę na jakieś łączone urodziny.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale będą tam jakieś panny?
<ftpd> No pisałem, cała wuchta.
<ftpd> Jubilatki to też samice, w sumie.
<bastetmilo> to wyrwij jakąś i się wyszumiej(wyszum?)
<ftpd> E, nie mogie. Moja nie byłaby zachwycona.
<bastetmilo> To zrób tak żeby się nie dowiedziała.
<bastetmilo> Nie, no. Żartowałam.
<drathir> ChaosEngine: ja w sumie jako ostateczne rozwiazanie tego nie uzywam... bardziej tak z ciekawosci kiedys na taki pomysl dziwny wpadlem... w sumie myslalem ze sie wszystko posypie bo pomysl szalony, ale o dziwo dzialalo... dobre jak sie z lapkiem z routerem bawisz... bo Cie nie rozlacza w sumie z routerem...
<drathir> ftpd: to wez "swoja" ze soba?
<drathir> Ptak: jak wavwmon gubil sygnal przy rozlaczeniu?
<drathir> sadzac po tym, ze irc chodzil to nie powinien...
<Ptak1> wlasnie zmienilem szyfrowanie
<Ptak1> czekam na wyniki testow
<ftpd> 20:59:39 |     drathir   | ChaosEngine: ja w sumie jako ostateczne rozwiazanie tego nie uzywam... bardziej tak z ciekawosci kiedys na taki pomysl dziwny wpadlem... w sumie  myslalem ze sie wszystko posypie bo pomysl szalony, ale o dziwo dzialalo... dobre jak sie z lapkiem z routerem bawisz... bo Cie nie rozlacza w sumie  z routerem...
<ftpd> drathir: Ale co Ty opowiadasz? Jakim cudem? Przecież w momencie wyłączenia/padu interfejsu sesje TCP są zrywane.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To jest pomysł!
<ftpd> Pojszłem, czus.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: pa :)
<Ptak1> w sumie co ciekawe na routerze malem ustawione szyfrowanie jakies takie dziwne (meszane) wiec zmienilem na normalne
<drathir> ftpd: przy przesylaniu czy odtwarzaniu czegos strumieniowo nie rozlaczalo...
<Ptak1> ftpd chyba jestes wielki chyba dziala :)
<drathir> Ptak: co przez to rozumiesz mieszane?
<Ptak1> byly rozne szyfrowania polaczone nie wiem jakim cudem ale taka opcja tam byla
<Ptak1> chyba dziala
<drathir> moze aes tkip?
<drathir> auto?
<Ptak1> nie
<Ptak1> mieszanka wybuchowa
<Ptak1> potem ci zrobie screena jak chcesz
<Ptak1> narazie testy
<drathir> ciekawe kto fw pisal do tego routera z takimi "kfiatkami" ;p chetnie zobacze...
<Ptak1> roter jest nowy bo sie ostatnio przeprowadzilem i wczoraj neta podlaczylem wiec zwale wsyzstko na virgin
<drathir> co nie zmienia faktu ze to nie powinno miec zadnego wplywu tylko na jedna okreslona usluge i port...
<drathir> gdyby Ci cofalo autoryzacje powinienes calkiem rozlaczony zostac...
<Ptak1> no ja nie wiem maly poziom wiedzy mam ale ucze sie dzielnie
<drathir> Ptak1: tylko szybko nie rezygnowac... i nie bedzie tak zle...
<Ptak1> ja sie latwo niepoddaje na ubuntu juz troszku jestem i powiem ze mi sie podoba juz troche potrafie ale jeszcze doooozo przedemna
<Ptak1> chyba wszystko dziala sciaga 0.5mb/s wolniej niz przez kabel ale da sie z tym zyc :)
<drathir> wyszukaj sieci w okolicy... sprawdz czy g:gn ustawione
<drathir> g/n*
<Ptak1> g/n?
<Ptak1> widze sieci w okolicy
<drathir> tryby wifi routera a/b/g/n
<drathir> duzo ich?
<ChaosEngine> Ptak1: a może Ci ktoś WiFi haczy?
<Ptak1> nie raczej watpie
<drathir> spisujesz kanaly wszystkich i szukasz gdzie najmniejszy ruch...
<ChaosEngine> WiFi 3-way-handshake sync
<drathir> ChaosEngine: to musial by komus podpasc...
<ChaosEngine> ktoś kojarzy temat?
<ChaosEngine> pff, wystarczy że ktoś nie ma sieci a Ptak1 ma
<drathir> ChaosEngine: wpa2 dobrze widzialem?
<Ptak1> no niby tak ale mam ja zakodowana a obok mnie sa 3 bez hasel
<Ptak1> tak dobrze
<ChaosEngine> anyway, to też może być przyczyna
<gjm> re
<ChaosEngine> drathir: soł? wpa2 też się haczy
<drathir> ChaosEngine: haczyc wpa2 = komus podpasc ;p
<ChaosEngine> Ptak1: no to faktycznie słabym honeypotem jesteś ;-)
<ChaosEngine> ee
<Ptak1> no ale przynajmniej dziala bez przerwy a 1.5 w transferze to chyba nie jest zle
<ChaosEngine> ja sie próbowałem wbijać sąsiadom dla hecy
<drathir> ChaosEngine: z pozytywnym rezultatem?
<drathir> Ptak1: jakie kanaly sieci w okolicy sa??
<Ptak1> a ja jak chcialem sie kiedys pobawci w takie cos to okazalo sie ze moja karta wifi jest nie taka i kanaly wsyzstkich sieci sie zmienialy caly czas
<Ptak1> 6 9
<Ptak1> najbardziej popularne sa tutaj
<ChaosEngine> drathir: naa, nie miałem słownika dobrego jeszcze wtedy, poza tym załatwiłem sobie wjazd do okolicznego WEP'a
<ChaosEngine> zresztą ilość sieci Wifi zwiększyłą sie x2 w przeciągu roku, są dwie otwarte soł, why bother
<Ptak1> 3 :)
<Ptak1> a to teraz mam dla was inne pytanie
<Ptak1> mam plyte gentoo livedvd i za chiny ludowe nie chce zastartowac na moim lapku
<Ptak1> na wysztkich innych kompach dziala wporzadku a na laptopie nie w czym moze byc problem
<Ptak1> botowanie z cd jest ustawione
<ChaosEngine> Ptak1: za szybko przechodzi przez BIOS/POST i napęd nie zdążą rozkręcić płyty - zgaduję
<julek> czesc łobuzy
<Ptak1> nie no wlasnie zaczyna sie wsyzstko ok plyta sie rozkreca i w tym momecie wsyztsko przestaje taka zwiecha
<bastetmilo> cześć julek
<Ptak1> czesc julek
<ChaosEngine> Ptak1: zwiecha?
<Ptak1> no plyta sie kreci caly czas ale nic innego sie niedzieje
<drathir> ChaosEngine: ja dziekuje za wielkosci rainbow tables - osobny dysk by sie przydal...
<Ptak1> kieyds zostawilem na 30 i nic sie niestalo plyta jak sie krecila tak sie krecila a ekran czarny
<julek> wybiera sie ktos gdzies w poniedzialek na premiere diabolo?
<ChaosEngine> może fizycznie brudna/zwalona/porysowana albo napęd nie czyta jej;próbowałeś ją w jakimś systemie odczytać/zamonuntować?
<ChaosEngine> drathir: ta, lepsze słowniki dobre
<ChaosEngine> julek: a gdzie jest?
<Ptak1> tak wszedzie indziej dziala
<Ptak1> nawet przez vboxa dziala
<julek> gdzies w warszawie i tyle wiem
<julek> moi znajomi sie wybieraja i moze sie z nimi zawine
<ChaosEngine> julek: aa, coś mi świta - podobno dwóch gostków z Blizzarda ma się pojawić.
<ChaosEngine> julek: zrób relację ;-)
<julek> wiesz... ja sie nie jaram tym specjalnie;)
<julek> ale z nudow sie pewnie przejade
<Ptak1> jak w warszawie to pewnie w empiku
<ChaosEngine> julek: http://www.diablo3.net.pl/portal/d3/1/961/Nocna_premiera_Diablo_III_w_Warszawie__czego_mozemy_sie_spodziewac.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/chqkauj> (at www.diablo3.net.pl)
<ChaosEngine> bingo
<julek> pewnie zlezie sie motloch;)
<Ptak1> dobra teraz chyba moge powiedziec ze dziala
<drathir> ChaosEngine: boot menu i naped wybrac
<Wizard> Cześć
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<drathir> julek: witam...
<ChaosEngine> drathir: podobno Ptak1 już ustawił boot z CD
<Ptak1> tak to juz jest ustawione
<drathir> ChaosEngine: mialem kiedys przypadek z jednym lapkiem kolejnosc w biosie to nie czytalo z plyty jak dales z boot menu naped poszlo nie wiem dlaczehgo moze jakis bug czy cus...
<user_quest> witam
<drathir> boot menu w sensie podczas uruchamiania wybor dysku np... nie czekajac jak skorzysta z ustawien biosu...
<gjm> kurwa, oglądam te KSW, jak można się bić za hajs?
<bastetmilo> gjm: !!!
<gjm> nie ten kanał :/
<Ptak1> probowalem niepomaga
<gjm> bastetmilo: przepraszam ;*
<Ptak1> a dzisiaj pudzian z sapem walczy??
<user_quest> tak
<Ptak1> to ciekawe moze byc sap dobry nie jest ale pudzian tez nie bedzie trzeba to ogladnac
<drathir> Ptak1: a stary sprzet?
<Ptak1> nie taki stary pare lat ma
<Ptak1> hp elitebook 6930p
<Jakubek> cześć wam :)
<Ptak1> witam jakubek
<Jakubek> mam kolejne pytanko
<Jakubek> instalować chce sterowniki nvidi
<Jakubek> polecenie telinit 3 .. w ubuntu 12 jest traktowane .. nijak
<Jakubek> po wylogowaniu z konsoli pomocniczej kill-uje proces Xorg
<Jakubek> a on się z premedytacją restartuje
<Jakubek> trzeba grzebać w Xorg.conf ?
<ChaosEngine> gjm: ja zwątpiłem jak na czołówce jakaś laska zaczęła śpiewać podczas zapowiedzi zadowdników
<ChaosEngine> aż włączę i zobacze na co nie pacze
<ChaosEngine> o, reklamy ;-P
<Ptak1> hehe
<Ptak1> wlasnie iple se mialem zainstalowac
<Ptak1> naszczescie mam stara wersje bez reklam :)
<Ptak1> jaka lipa
<Ptak1> ktos mi powie gdzie na necie znajde wlake sapa z pudzianem
<user_quest> drhtv.com.pl
<Wizard> Ale was tu.
<gjm> joł Wizard
<Wizard> Sobota, wieczór, a kanał pełen.
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<Wizard> Nieładnie klnąć!
<gjm> pomyłka trochę
<bastetmilo> Wizard: wiesz... co można robić w sobotę jak się nie ma życia? :)
<Ptak1> dziekuje bardzo
<user_quest> zmkam
<julek> drathir: o/
<Ptak1> wlasnie neta stracilem po jakiejs godzinie i teraz nie wiem czego to jest wina
<julek> Wizard: dodaj jeszcze, ze sa juwenalia
<Ptak1> a co do typu
<Ptak1> Mixed WPA-PSK+WPA2-PSK
<Wizard> Fakt.
<ChaosEngine> Ptak1: pingowałeś router?
<Ptak1> pingowalem
<Ptak1> nieodpowiadal
<ChaosEngine> pongował ;-)?
<ChaosEngine> o
<Ptak1> to teraz jeszcze kanal zmienie
<Wizard> Test.
<Ptak1> dam 10 nigdzie niewidzialem takiego wiec bedzie dobry
<Ptak> test nr 2
<Wizard> virginmedia.com?
<Wizard> o_O
<Ptak> tak
<Ptak> a co jakies problemy z ubuntu i virginmedia
<Ptak> ?
<Wizard> Nie znam takiej firmy nawet.
<Wizard> To nie polska, nie?
<Ptak> nie
<Ptak> anglia
<Voldenet> virgin to nie przypadkiem ci od blokowania tpb? :D
<qermit> Wizard: nie znasz tego dostawcy internetu brytyjskiego?
<qermit> Voldenet: uk jest od blokowania
<Wizard> A niby skąd?
<Voldenet> ja znam
<Voldenet> bo się brytole skarżyli na nich
<qermit> Wizard: bo sie czesto tu szwedaja na freenode
<Wizard> Nie zwróciłem uwagi.
<qermit> Wizard: co sądzisz o projektcie klastra zrobionego z armow?
<Ptak> no ja nie wiem czy sie skarzyli bo oni maja najszybszy internet jaki jest w uk  a pozatym to jest jedyny dostawca interentu ktory naprawde nie ma limitow
<Wizard> Nic.
<Wizard> Cóż, czego się spodziewać po kraju, w którym się jeździ po złej stronie.
<gjm> :D
<julek> Ptak: w koncu to internet dla virgins
<julek> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Internet+shut+off.+Mom+Dad+Where+am+I_6bef83_3402896.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cvtfl5l> (at static.fjcdn.com)
<Ptak> to pewnie temu mi szwankuje :P
<Wizard> julek: LOL
<Ptak> hahaha
<gjm> julek: trochę phishing domena
<gjm> imo
<julek> ?
<Wizard> ?
<gjm> bo fejsbuk ma 'fbcdn'
<julek> nie wiem... a co to za roznica?:/
<gjm> no w sumie żadna
<drathir> julek: witam...
<drathir> Ptak: sprawdz log routera...
<drathir> Wizard: dobra firma... miodzio predkosci przynakmniej u kolezanki...
<Voldenet> Wizard: ciekawostka: w Wielkiej Brytanii mają zamienione Rx i Tx w kablach ethernetowych
<drathir> Voldenet: czli sieciowce to bez roznicy?
<Voldenet> kabel crossover nie podłączy ze sobą kompa z UK i europy
<Voldenet> do podłączenia kabla z UK i europy potrzeba zwykłego
<Voldenet> wielu ludzi tego nie wie, bo routery potrafią po obu typach kabli jechać
<Ptak> http://pastebin.com/yZ63tEpd
<Ptak> ale ja mam wsyztsko w uk kupione
<AaaA> Ptak: masz kolegów w RU?
<Ptak> paru
<Ptak> a co to ma za zwiazek
<Ptak> ??
<AaaA> w tym logu paru ich jest:)
<Ptak> a jak oni sie tam znalezli??
<panx> słyszliście, nowy debian jest
<ChaosEngine> Voldenet: kurna, kierownice popierniczyli ze złej strony to kabli nie spsują, pfff
<Ptak> a ty sie smiej ostatnio z kumlem cale okablowanie w jego domu wymienialismy na stare kable bo tutaj prawo jest takie ze jak masz nowe kable to juz nawet kuchenki sam sobie podlaczyc niemozesz
<Wizard> panx: Nie nasza sprawa.
<Ptak> zamiast sie bic to sie tula na podlodze
<Ptak> ale przynajmniej jest dobrze
<Ptak> bialy pierze murzyna :)
<panx> Wizard, wiem, ale chodzi o to że Debianowcy mają refleks :)
<Ptak> bambus przegral odrazu sie lepiej czuje :)
<bastetmilo> Ptak: sam jesteś bambus.
<Ptak> no wez nieobrazaj
<bastetmilo> Ptak: a Ty możesz?
<bastetmilo> zachowuj się.
<Wizard> Eh ta poprawność polityczna.
<Ptak> fakt faktem jestem rasista ale to juz nie moja wina
<bastetmilo> Wizard nie toleruje błędów. Ja nie toleruje rasistów.
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> Ptak: zachowaj swój rasizm dla siebie.
<Ptak> ok
<drathir> Ptak: wlaczony firewall?
<Ptak> tak wlaczony
<drathir> ladnie ktos po Tobie "jedzie"...
<Ptak> sie musial na mnie uwziasc a dopiero 2 dzien mam internet co za dran
<BlessJah> jesteś nietolerancyjna
<Wizard> LOL.
<qermit> kto jedzie na zlot?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak. Nie toleruje nietolerancji dla odmienności. Trudno.
<Wizard> qermit: Podobno ja.
<bastetmilo> qermit: aktualna lista jest na stronie.
<panx> mam pytanko, jak róznica między .deb, a  .udeb
<panx> ??
<qermit> panx: taka jak miecy procesorem a u
<qermit> panx: taka jak miecy procesorem a uprocesorem
<drathir> Ptak: a wez mu dmz ustaw na lewy adres jakis ip...
<panx> qermit, aa
<qermit> `g what is udeb file
<Przekliniak> qermit: deb (file format) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_(file_format)>
<Ptak> nie mam zielonego pojecia jak tego dokonac
<qermit> `g what is udeb
<Przekliniak> qermit: Re: What is a .udeb file?: <http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2000/12/msg02118.html>
<drathir> Ptak: powinna byc opcja w routerze obrony przed ddos...
<qermit> drathir: obrona - wyjmij kabelek
<Wizard> sysek!
<sysek> moge przeslac brzydkiego linka ?
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> sysek: Już po 22, wal.
<bastetmilo> o. sysek.
<Wizard> Dzieci sipą.
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKrhzDGcBNo
<Wizard> Wizardy piją piwo
<sysek> zakochalem sie po uszy
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo
<drathir> Ptak: szukaj opcji DMZ , ustaw na swoje ip, a nastepnie zmien sobie ip na inne... teoretycznie powinno wszystko w kosmos ze strony atakujacego isc...
<m477> kto? ;o
<Ptak> mam wlaczone dos protection
<Wizard> Trza mieć konto.
<sysek> hm
<sysek> to lipnie
 * m477 pali jointy
<bastetmilo> sysek: w tej lasce z filmu?
<sysek> bastetmilo: ogolnie.
<sysek> w piosence, w tych dziewczynach
<bastetmilo> ah.
<sysek> ech
<sysek> przedwczoraj
<sysek> jaka dziewczyne widzialem
<sysek> cala wytatuowana.
<Szatan> sysek: jak kameleon?
<sysek> no tak
<sysek> do kogo ja pisze
<gjm> m477: aha
<sysek> a raczej kto tu siediz
<bastetmilo> ładny tatuaż jest ładny
<BlessJah> tautologia
<sysek> o widze jakis zlot jest
<Wizard> sysek: Przyjeżdżajcie, tw.
<BlessJah> od pewnego czasu się organizuje
 * bastetmilo w końcu uzbiera kasę na tatuaż
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/524260_201251533326160_170877376363576_329659_1818168289_n.jpg
<BlessJah> we wrocławiu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cv8f6o6> (at a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<gjm> ;3
<sysek> bastetmilo: mozesz mnie zapisac
<bastetmilo> sysek: na ile? 100% czy 66.6% ?
<sysek> nie wiem. bede musial poprosic o zyczenie do grafiku, albo wolne wezme.
<Wizard> Ja też będę musiał wziąć wolne.
<bastetmilo> napiszę "być może"
<Wizard> Bo bastetmilo sobie wymyśliła *piątek*
<sysek> ale w sumie upic sie w takim towarzystwie
<Szatan> óbóntu jest ważniejsze xD
<bastetmilo> ja też będę musiała wziąc wolne!
<sysek> nigdy nie bylem we wroclawiu
<bastetmilo> więc nie ma to, że tamto.
<Wizard> Ja byłem raz, zawieźć papiery na polibudę ;P
<BlessJah> sysek: trafisz
<sysek> trafic trafie.
<sysek> tylko pewnie bede musial gdzies spac
<bastetmilo> organizator zlotu nie organizuje spania
<sysek> domyslam sie ;)
<Szatan> sysek: w PKP sobie pośpisz :)
<bastetmilo> ale hosteli we Wrocławiu dużo.
<bastetmilo> nawet na stronie n9 party sa ładnie wypisane
<BlessJah> na rynku można, jak będzie ciepło
<BlessJah> dopóki straż miejska nie wygoni
<Wizard> :D
<drathir> sysek: nie przestrasz sie dworca pkp ;p
<Wizard> Fajnie, jakbyśmy sobie zaklepali jedno miejsce do spania.
<sysek> no
<Szatan> lub nie będziesz FSM'em :D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: masz doświadczenie z tą strażą?
<Wizard> BTW, ja chyba gratem przyjadę.
<sysek> Wizard: to bede spal u Ciebie w samochodzie
<Wizard> sysek: Ja mam corsę :}
<BlessJah> ze strażą nie, ale byłem kilkukrotnie świadkiem interwencji policji
 * Szatan otwiera piwo
<sysek> ciezko bedzie
<bastetmilo> drathir: dworzec do lipca juz skoncza remontowac
 * Wizard też otwera.
<BlessJah> no i byłem raz blisko spędzenia nocy w rynku
<drathir> BlessJah: namiot i na wyspie ;p
<Wizard> Szkoda czasu się tłuc PKP.
 * bastetmilo idzie po kisiel
<Szatan> bastetmilo: bla mnie też przyniesiesz?
<BlessJah> drathir: nie da rady na wyspie, za dużo studentów, poza tym nad ranem policja będzie ganiać
<Szatan> *dla
<BlessJah> na wittigowie
<BlessJah> o ile komuś hałas nie przeszkadza
<bastetmilo> Szatan: nie, mam ostatni.
<Szatan> eh, nie ma jak otwierać piwo śrubokrętem płaskim ;d
<drathir> bastetmilo: wierzysz w to? ze skoncza?
<sysek> ech
<bastetmilo> Ja tak zapytam ostrożnie... BlessJah czy Ty nie chcesz na zlocie być?
<drathir> Wizard: to samolotem;p
<bastetmilo> drathir: jasne że wierzę :) wiara czyni cuda :P
<Wizard> Z tej mojej dziury nic nie lata donikąd.
<Wizard> Chociaż nie, ostatnio do Gdańska.
<Szatan> Wizard: pewnie to życzenie naszego polskiego elektryka Lecha :D
<drathir> BlessJah: studenci to dobrze odrazu ktos zgharnie... na dobra sprawe to i na chate by przenocowali na bank jacys... ;p
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> dzis sie dowiedzialem
<sysek> ze od czasu do czasu klient z ktorym gadam
<sysek> podklada glos pod johnego bravo
<BlessJah> drathir: tak, jesli masz wsrod znajomych jakichs studentow, to spokojnie przenocujesz
<drathir> Wizard: nowe linie lotnicze ostatnio reklamuja...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak, skłaniam się ku absencji, pewnie się domyślasz nawet czemu
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: picie alkoholu nie jest obowiązujące. :>
<bastetmilo> Nie no oczywiście, wiem dlaczego.
<sysek> a ide spac.
<Wizard> Ale ja nie wiem.
<BlessJah> xte.c 424 linijki
<Wizard> I rządam wyjaśnień.
<Wizard> żądam nawet
<BlessJah> Wizard: mniej wiesz, dłużej żyjesz
<Wizard> Od czegoś umrzeć trzeba.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie Twoja sprawa. Wystarczy że ja wiem.
<Wizard> Oż wy.
<Szatan> Wizard: każdy człowiek jest niewolnikiem własnego umysłu. słyszałeś to?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ej, to moje motto
<drathir> BlessJah: wlasnie o to chodzi ze u obcych... ;p juz nie raz takie akcje widzialem... u znajomych to calkiem - a wiesz jakby co bylbys w okolicy to smialo drzwi zawsze otwart... eee... -zaskoczenia chwilk- a tofajnie dzieki... a zeby bylo smieszniej znajomy ze szkoly nawet nie z tej samej klasy;@
<BlessJah> student studentowi studentem
<bastetmilo> Ale w sumie była bym skłonna się ulotnić, ze zlotu na godzinke czy dwie, żebyś jeśli Ci zalezy spotkać sie z reszą ludzi.
<bastetmilo> resztą*
<BlessJah> organizujesz zlot
<BlessJah> nie zależy mi
<bastetmilo> jeśli Ci nie zależy to spoko.
<Wizard> BlessJah: To jak to będzie po łacinie? Student studenti student? :>
<Matan[M]> hmmm... w Pn ustna maturka z polskiego...
<Matan[M]> a ja siedzę i piszę dopiero pracę...
<Wizard> Okropne.
<Matan[M]> miszcz :D
<Wizard> Jak tak będziesz pisał, to nie wróżę sukcesu.
<Matan[M]> :<
<BlessJah> Wizard: z odmiany, to tylko "żaba, żabore, żaborum" znam
<Wizard> Uh.
<Wizard> konversation > quassel
<BlessJah> anegdotka prowadzącego prawo rzymskie i ćwiczenia z łaciny o wieczornych zajęciach i półprzytomnych studentach
<BlessJah> Wizard: "ale przynajmniej końcówki dobrze pamiętał"
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czy opowi wypada ignorowac kogoś na kanale? Bo dziś za taką akcje zostałam surowo napomniana na innym kanale...
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> opowi trochę średnio
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie wypada.
<BlessJah> ale jak opowi przeklinanie uchodzi to i ignorowanie przejdzie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: hm. To ja chyba nie mogę być opem.
<Wizard> Jak zostałem tu opem, to zdjąłem jedyne moje ignorowanie, bo to jedyny kanał, gdzie mój ignorowany jeszcze nie ma bana.
<Wizard> Słuchajcie, potrzebuję jakiegoś programu do masowej zmiany tagów w mp3/flac/ogg. Najlepiej Qt, ale od biedy może być nawet ncurses.
<Wizard> Amarok to potrafi?
<Wizard> Potrafi!
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Dlaczemu? :(
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co czemu?
<Wizard> :>
<bastetmilo> h a h a h a
<Dreadlish> ubunty
<drathir> Matan[M]: lepiej pisac wieczorem jak rano sie ma... ;p
<bastetmilo> Wizard: więc będę złym opem :>
<gjm> bastetmilo: ysz ty
<bastetmilo> no tak. Jak ja nie będę mieć +o to kto Tobie da +o :)
<gjm> też, ale nie sugeruj się wypowiedziami innych
<gjm> 23:21 < BlessJah> ale jak opowi przeklinanie uchodzi to i ignorowanie przejdzie
<gjm> :>
<Wizard> Dreadlish! Cześć
<Dreadlish> nosiema Wizard
<Wizard> Albo się nie ma.
<gjm> cześć Dredlisz
<bastetmilo> gjm: spoko. Ja będę ignorować, ale Ty nie klnij :)
<BlessJah> gjm: grepujesz na mnie backloga czy jakieś dziwne hilighty masz?
<Dreadlish> siema gejotemie
<Wizard> o_O
<gjm> to jezus dał mi cynk
<Wizard> LOL.
<Wizard> To mi przypomniało: Za kim jesteś?! Za Jezusem..
<drathir> mi tam kiedys cos robili na freenodzie i na kanale jednym jakis admin we mnie malpa rzucil po minucie chyba zdjal, wiec trzeba uwazac zeby malpa nawet przez przypadek nie oberwac ;p
<BlessJah>  printf( "xte v" VERSION "\n"
<BlessJah> printf nie jest właśnie po to...?
<BlessJah> ach, makro jest definiowane przez Makefile
<Voldenet> co to za składnia...?! :D
<BlessJah> C
<Voldenet> hm, można tak :o
<Wizard> Można, a co?
<BlessJah> configure:#define PACKAGE_VERSION "$PACKAGE_VERSION"
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie wiem co myśleć.
<Wizard> Rozumiem gadanie do siebie na głos. Nie rozumiem gadania do siebie na IRCu.
<BlessJah> Wizard: znalazłem kwiatka w kodzie i chciałem się podzielić
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale takie pisanie pomaga uprządkować myśli - ja tak robie jak mam jakis problem.
<bastetmilo> notorycznie na kanale wordpressa sama rozwiazuje problemy zaraz jak tylko opiszę co mi nie działa :)
<Voldenet> a...
<julek> Wizard: ja dziczeje... czasem jak wlacze telewizje to komentuje na glos
<Voldenet> bo VERSION nie jest tu intem
<julek> Wizard: oczywiscie sam do siebie...
<Voldenet> ma sens, ma sens
<BlessJah> ja potrzebuję czasami pozornego słuchacza
<Wizard> No jasne.
<Wizard> To ja już nic nie mówię.
<Wizard> Ale wiem czemu tzw. normalnie ludzie chodzą do psuchologa.
<Wizard> Nie umieją IRCa.
<Wizard> ;P
<julek> to strasznie frustrujace jak czlowiek nie moze sie wyrazic;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, irc tutaj nie gra decydującej roli, świetnie mi się kodzi rozmawiając z koleżanką z medycyny, nic nie rozumie, ale do późna uczy się anatomii i kompletnie nie zwraca uwagi na to co piszę, jak się odłączę od matriksa
<julek> BlessJah: ladna?
<drathir> pudziana ktos chcial ogladac?
<BlessJah> ładna, ale studiuje w zupełnie innej części polski
<julek> :(
<Wizard> Poka foto.
<m477> dawaj na ring
<drathir> lol zaczyna sie ;p
<BlessJah> Wizard: moja
<BlessJah> nie dostaniesz :]
<drathir> BlessJah: ++
<Wizard> Ja mam żonę :}
<Vorbis^> poka foto
<drathir> -.-
<Wizard> Nie mam.
<Vorbis^> to zrób
<jacekowski> eee tam
<BlessJah> ech, nie możesz sobie znaleźć własnej?
<BlessJah> Wizardową się będziesz podniecał?
<jacekowski> podejrzewam ze dziewczyna na ktora dzisiaj jechalem bokiem majac kolo 100km/h bedzie musiala isc do psychologa
<jacekowski> albo przynajmniej wyprac spodnie
<BlessJah> zastanawiam się, ile musiałeś grzać, żeby uzyskać setkę w bocznym poślizgu
<jacekowski> duzo
<BlessJah> no to opowiadaj
<drathir> lol koniec...
<BlessJah> masz jeszcze prawo jazdy?
<jacekowski> mam
<drathir> po walce ;p
<jacekowski> jakis koles w nawet nie jestem pewien co to za auto bylo
<julek> BlessJah: pewnie kupil kilka na zapas
<jacekowski> ale jakos tak szpanowal lachonom
<drathir> jacekowski: opony czas wymienic...
<jacekowski> gdzie jedyny "tjuning" to byly ciemne okna i dziura w wydechu
<jacekowski> a ze w sumie mial mniej kuni, ciezsze auto
<jacekowski> to sie mogl zesrac
<Wizard> To tam u was jeszcze śnieg leży?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak i ścigaliście się spod świateł?
<Wizard> Dobra, idę poczytać.
<Wizard> Pa.
<julek> papatki
<jacekowski> nie,
<jacekowski> koles stanal na srodku drogi tak ze nie bylo jak wyjechac z parkingu
<jacekowski> no to sie wycofalem i wyjezdzam drugim wyjazdem
<jacekowski> i jade
<drathir> Wizard: milego czytania...
<jacekowski> a koles mi droge zajezdza
<qermit> oglądaliście walkę pudziana?
<jacekowski> i cos kombinuje
<gjm> qermit: te 3 sekundy?
<jacekowski> no to pojechalem za nim kawalek
<qermit> pudzian jest nudny
<qermit> jeszcze nudniejszy niż gołota
<jacekowski> i na rondzie sie jakas dziewczyna znalazla
<jacekowski> no i w sumie nie miala szans mnie zauwazyc
<Ptak> a ja bym chcial zobaczyc walke pudzian vs hoost
<Ptak> to by  byla masakra
<jacekowski> ale w sumie predkosci duzo nie przekroczylem
<jacekowski> bo tam bylo 40mph a ja mialem 60
<gjm> pirat!!1
<gjm> oneone
<jacekowski> ale te kilkanascie godzin spedzone na skidpanie sie przydaly
<BlessJah> jacekowski: podkoloryzowałeś z tą 100 w bocznym
<jacekowski> mialem 100 zanim zaczalem hamowac
<drathir> jacekowski: naped przod tyl?
<jacekowski> przod
<jacekowski> nie probowalbym czegos takiego z napedem na tyk
<drathir> jacekowski: a to jeszcze nie tak zle...
<jacekowski> drathir: wiem jak bardzo ja nie lubie jak slysze pisk opon za mna i wiem ze sie ktos nie wyrobi i bedzie jebut
<Voldenet> jacekowski: no, to jest bardzo niemiłe uczucie
<Voldenet> w ogóle szarpnięcie przy uderzeniach wydaje się być taaaakie mocne, nawet przy małych stłuczkach
<jacekowski> w ogole, znajdz sobie kawalek parkingu albo jeszcze lepiej plac przystosowany do tego
<jacekowski> ja sobie wlasnie taki plac znalazlem i najpierw ich autem jezdzilem
<jacekowski> a potem jeszcze swoim
<jacekowski> jak auto zacznie obracac tez cie niezle szarpie
<drathir> Voldenet: jeszcze jakby to bylo uderzenie i przyspieszenie to w jedna strone rzuca a jak trzepnie i odrazu traci na predkosci to ludziem niestety w obie rzuca i mozna sobie wiekszych urazow narobic... :/
<jacekowski> dlatego pasy sie zapina
<jacekowski> i dlatego sa napinacze
<ChaosEngine> dobra, czas spać
<drathir> jacekowski: tulow ok, ale glowa kark jednak sa narazone...
<jacekowski> i dlatego w rajdowych autach sa 4 i 6 punktowe pasy
<drathir> ChaosEngine: kolorowych...
<jacekowski> z fotelem ktory cie trzyma
<ChaosEngine> drathir: ;-]
<jacekowski> tez w takim jechalem
<drathir> jacekowski: o o takich nie slyszalem to w stylu szelek?
<jacekowski> mozesz tylko patrzec do przodu
<jacekowski> mniej wiecej
<drathir> od gory po obojczykach?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 4 i 6 punktowe?
<BlessJah> z mocowaniem na czoło?
<jacekowski> do tego masz kask i usztywniacze karku
<jacekowski> + sam fotel cie trzyma
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<jacekowski> ale te pasy sa niewygodne
<jacekowski> bo sie nie ruszysz
<BlessJah> w trakcie wypadku kierownica jest jeszcze mniej wygodna
<jacekowski> bo to nie tak jak normalne 3 punktowe w samochodach ktore maja napinacze
<drathir> to najwieksze usztywnienie, choc z drugiej strony fotel musi w jakis sposob amortyzowac uderzenie...
<jacekowski> te sa napiete od samego poczatku
<jacekowski> drathir: to juz sam samochod amortyzuje
<jacekowski> rozsypujac sie
<jacekowski> auto sie da zrobic bezpieczne
<jacekowski> tak ze nawet jak przywalisz majac znacznie ponad 100km/h w drzewo to nic ci nie bedzie
<jacekowski> ale w tym momencie komfort masz zerowy
<drathir> tylko ze biorac pod uwage sztywnosc konstrukcji auta i sztywnosc budowy czlowieka, jesli bylby sztywno do calej bryly przyczepiony to z racji ze jest mnij wytrzymaly niz material z ktorego zbudowane jest aito powinien bardziej ucierpiec... tak myslac nie znajac sie...
<jacekowski> bo musisz miec 4 albo 6 punktowe pasy
<jacekowski> kask
<jacekowski> i zapinac to za kazdym razem
<jacekowski> drathir: konstrukcja auta jest taka ze sie latwiej lamie od czlowieka
<jacekowski> drathir: dlatego masz strefy zgniotu itd.
<drathir> a chyba ze tak...
<jacekowski> przyjrzyj sie autom rajdowym
<jacekowski> jak to sie rozpada jak w cos przywali
<jacekowski> i kierowca wychodzi bez niczego
<jacekowski> a z auta nie zostaje nic
<BlessJah> patrz lepiej na F1, w rajdowych masz klatki i to nie do końca najlepszy przykład
<jacekowski> F1 tez ma gigantyczne strefy zgniotu
<drathir> tylko ze rajdowki w srodku to wyglada praktycznie jak klatka a na nia karton przyklejony...
<jacekowski> drathir: normalne auta tez nie roznia sie od tego tak bardzo
<jacekowski> drathir: dlatego auta spawane i inne takie to jest problem
<jacekowski> drathir: bo wtedy auto jest wzmocnione nie tam gdzie trzeba
<jacekowski> drathir: albo oslabione
<BlessJah> w F1 masz nawet koła liną przywiązane, bo w razie jakiegokolwiek zderzenia odpadają, sznur trzyma je przy wraku żeby na inne auta nie poleciały
<jacekowski> BlessJah: te kola sa dosyc mocne
<drathir> BlessJah: tak to swietny patent i nie raz juz sie przydawalo na wyscigach...
<jacekowski> tylko uderzenia sa silne tez
<BlessJah> raczej ciężkie
<BlessJah> ja myślę o zawieszeniu, nie o samych kołach
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> to zawieszenie jest dosyc mocne
<jacekowski> te auta osiagaja tak se o 300km/h
<drathir> dlatego dobre sa auta z silnikiem z przodu przy czolowkach pierwsze co na silniku powinno sie wszystko zatrzymac chyba ze silnik sie przemiesci do tylu to nie ciekawie...
<jacekowski> drathir: nie do konca
<jacekowski> drathir: bo to strefe zgniotu zmniejsza
<jacekowski> silnik jest dosyc sztywny
<BlessJah> drathir: silnik jest słabą strefą zgniotu
<jacekowski> dlatego jest mocowanie zrobione tak ze silnik idzie w dol i do tylu
<jacekowski> maluch byl dla przykladu akurat dosyc dobry w kwestii zderzen czolowych
<jacekowski> bo mial gigantyczna strefe zgniotu z przodu
<BlessJah> i brak zagłówków
<jacekowski> no to akurat inna sprawa
<drathir> ale takie bmki np w wypadkach czolowych ledwo co ruszone w porownaniu do aut ktore sie wbily...
<drathir> maluch strasznie wywrotny byl...
<drathir> ale na sniegu dobrze bylo sie zatrzymac...
<jacekowski> drathir: gorzej dla kierowcy bmw
<drathir> hrhr silnik dociazal os tylna...
<drathir> jacekowski: no tak bo przewaznie po nogach zawsze sie obrywa...
<jacekowski> drathir: im auto sie bardziej gnie tym mniejsze przeciazenia ida na ludzi w srodku
<drathir> teraz juz zwatpilem czy w tych fast and furious z tymi predkosciami wypadki to fake czy realnie mozliwe do przezycia...
<jacekowski> ludzie rozbijali ferrari i inne takie majac ponad 200km/h i wychodzili ze tego bez wiekszego uszczerbku na zdrowiu
<gjm> albo walili maluchem przy 50kmph i się zabijali
<BlessJah> nic jutro nie zrozumiem z kodu który właśnie napisałem
<drathir> gjm: ja z kumplem na polu praktycznie ze tak powiem sama ziemia z 60km pedal w podloge to tam w srodku rzuca masakrycznie wiec maluch to trumna na kolkach jak to sie mowilo...
<drathir> BlessJah: a dziala chociaz?
<drathir> ze sportowych piekna jest TT-ka...
<drathir> audica...
<jacekowski> co?
<Dreadlish> audi tt...
<jacekowski> to jest paskudne auto
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> o gustach sie nei dyskutuje
<drathir> ladny ksztalt ma... niskie oplywowe...
<drathir> szerokie...
<gjm> Audi TT? ładne? rotfl
<drathir> gjm: byleby nie srebrna...
<gjm> byleby nie TT
<drathir> ta R6? juz jest inna...
<Dreadlish> piaskownica...
<Dreadlish> tylko o czym innym
<BlessJah> drathir: nie am działać, bo jest niedorobiony
<BlessJah> drathir: poza tym wybrałem nienajlepszy kod do nauki (a okazuje się, ze to co chę zrobić jest znacznie łatwiejsze do nauczenia i napisania, niż zaadaptowania kodu który znalazłem)
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> nie
<BlessJah> foreste: masz autosenda z tym cześć?
<foreste>  /amsg uzywam
<BlessJah> a potem idlujesz, aż cię wywali
<Dreadlish> sprytny bidżej
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-13
<ftpd> 21:04:14 |       Ptak1   | ftpd chyba jestes wielki chyba dziala :)
<ftpd> Ba.
<m477> :)
<Voldenet> hm, sambie wywalili mangle map, czy jest jakiś sposób na emulowanie tamtejszego zachowania?
<Voldenet> najlepiej nie wymagający implementacji w fuse
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ftpd: co nie zmienia faktu, ze to nie powinno miec zadnego wplywu tylko na jhedna usluge... a jhak jest pod ddosem to i tak made in china router bedzie sie wieszal...
<Voldenet> drathir: nie czepiaj się sprzętu 'made in china'
<scx> Dzien dobry
<Voldenet>  w zasadzie to Cisco robi masę solidnego sprzętu w Chinach właśnie
<scx> Wyglada na to, ze nie potrzebuje maszyny wirtualnej dzialajacej na starym sprzecie
<scx> Jakie rozwiazanie (oprogramowanie byloby najlepsze)?
<Voldenet> jak nie potrzebujesz...
<Voldenet> to żadne
<drathir> Voldenet: oj odrazu sie czepiam, cisco moze by sobie poradzilo ale nie tani domowy sprzet...
<scx> potrzebuje*
<scx> sprzet to VIA C3 1200 MHz (~Pentium 3), system do uruchomienia to CentOS 5
<scx> lub CentOS 4
<Voldenet> drathir: no cóż, domowe routery teraz są takie, że domowym łączem ciężko sprzętowo powalić router :D
<Voldenet> i chcesz maszynę wirtualną...?
<scx> Voldenet: no wyglada na to, ze sie nie obejde
<Voldenet> Strzelałbym w virtualboxa na początek
<drathir> kvma sprobuj...
<scx> Voldenet: oprogramowanie jest robione pod RHEL/SLE
<drathir> vbox zapewne bedzie mulil...
<scx> zapomnialbym: nie moge zrestartowac hosta
<Voldenet> drathir: przy takich specsach to i sam system by mulił
<scx> czyli wszystko co wymaga zmiany jadra odpada, czyli roznego rodzaju xeny
<scx> mam 1 GB RAMu, wiec chyba nie jest tak zle
<drathir> scx: ostro hrhr kvm powinien bez restartu pojsc co najwyzej reloga zrob...
<drathir> no i cos lekkigo na hosta...
<scx> drathir: nie rozumiem?
<scx> na hoscie jest Debian... bardzo mieszany, powiedzmy ze testing
<drathir> jak hostem bedzie ubu i jeszcze 12.04 to ciemno to widze...
<drathir> na hosta archa bym wzial...
<drathir> $patrzy czy Wizard nie patrzy;p hrhr
<scx> drathir: nie moge zmienic hosta! nie moge go nawet zrestartowac
<scx> musi dzialac caly czas, nieprzerwanie
<drathir> scx: jesli czysty debian moze wystarczy zasobow...
<scx> drathir: na pewno nie jest czysty, jest masa uslug, ktore musza dzialac
<drathir> htop co pokazuje?
<Voldenet> po co htop jak jest top?
<drathir> to top - htop bardziej kolorowy ;p
<Voldenet> i żre dwa razy więcej pamięci
<Voldenet> kolorowo
<drathir> 128mb na maszyne byloby dobrze minimu...
<Voldenet> drathir: spokojnie na 64 pójdzie
<scx> htop nie mam :p, top na gorze pokazuje m.in. mysqld, postgres, java, xvnc
<Voldenet> scx: a jak ze zużyciem proca i pamięci?
<drathir> Voldenet: e tam na sek5 zeby sprawdzic to raczej pamieci wystarczy...
<Voldenet> drathir: wiesz, to zużycie porównywane mniej więcej na poziomie 1MB vs 2MB, ale to zawsze jakaś tam ilość
<drathir> Voldenet: niektorych systemow jak mniej niz 256 nie przydzielisz to nawet nie zainstalujesz bo bledem potrafia czasami rzucic...
<Voldenet> drathir: dlatego wolę windowsa xp niż 7
<Voldenet> :>
<drathir> scx: jave? O.o
<drathir> ostro moze byc hrhr
<Voldenet> a, oczywiście, ta maszyna wirtualna będzie hostowała jakeiś usługi
<Voldenet> nie? :D
<Voldenet> na przykład oracle, apacza, do tego php
<Voldenet> a w tym php będzie wrapper do skryptów w bashu
 * drathir zastanawia sie czy rama na zywca szlo by podlaczyc? hrhr
<Voldenet> a skrypty w bashu będą odpalać strony zrobione w C#
<Voldenet> tzn. na mono
<Voldenet> drathir: po prostu scx ma 3000 dni uptime'a i szkoda mu tak restartować system teraz
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<drathir> Voldenet: raczej to jakas live maszyna...
<Voldenet> he...
<Voldenet> eeeh?
<drathir> ewentualnie firmowa...
<drathir> na shella i podstawowe uslugi taki sprzet styknie... ewentualnie robi komp za router i dzieli neta kilku osobom plus serwerek mini...
<drathir> uptime to zbyt proste by bylo...
<scx> Voldenet: z RAMem nie jest zle, wiekszosc pamieci jest wolna
<drathir> scx: virtualnej czy prawdziwej?
<scx> drathir: prawdziwa zajeta 229,8 MiB (23,5%), swap 354,1 MiB (4,1%)
<scx> cpu jest bardziej obciazony
<scx> zazwyczaj nie ma tragedii, ale gdy pewne procesy ruszaja z crona to przez czas moze sie utrzymywac ~80%, nie mowiac juz o odpaleniu czegos wymagajacego
<drathir> scx: cpu java zapewne meczy... ale nie jest tak baedzo tragicznie...
<scx> Voldenet: w zasadzie wirtualka ma hostowac jedno oprogramowanie, ale sklada sie na nie kilka uslug, od serwera www, pocztowego, ldapa, po jakies dziwadla
<Voldenet> hm, jak naprawdę nie da się tego zrobić na hoście, to virtualbox jednak
<Voldenet> lepszego pomysłu nie mam
<scx> Voldenet: za duzo zaleznosci, a to dpkg nie pasuje, a to perl, a to co innego
<scx> nie moge downgradowac wszystkiego, bo inne uslugi przestana mi dzialac
<Voldenet> scx: skompiluj sobie
<scx> Voldenet: to daj zrodla, bo jakos producent sie nie kwapi :D
<scx> drathir: jesli o jave chodzi, to jenkins (hudson) tak obciaza
<drathir> scx: zalezy jakie obciazenie poszczegolnych uslug to oprogramowanie generuje...
<Voldenet> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.14/VirtualBox-4.1.14.tar.bz2
<Voldenet> rzeczywiście się nie kwapi
<scx> Voldenet: lol, po co mi dajesz zrodla do virtualboksa? przeciez nie bede uruchamiam na maszynie gosciu vb
<scx> raczej oprogramowanie w stylu groupware, w stylu zimbra
<drathir> bo zamiast apachea mozna lighthttpd czy jak on tam ma, pocztowy w spoczynku tez nie bedzie wielkim obciazeniem chyba ze za mini gmaila bedzie robil...
<drathir> scx: jak dobrze pamietam zimbra czasem nie jhest na javie?
<scx> a gdzie ja pisalem, ze apache obciaza system?
<scx> drathir: nie wiem, mozliwe
<drathir> scx: ogolnie mowie odnosnie odciazenia goscia, zeby lzejszy byl jak to tylko mozliwe...
<scx> drathir: ale to nie ja wybieram te uslugi
<scx> to jest juz w ramach tego oprogramowania
<scx> czyli jaki jest tam wbudowany serwer http taki bedzie
<sysek> (:
<scx> widze tylko, ze sa tam pakiety: ldap, mta, httpd, store, spell, logger, proxy, snmp, itp.
<drathir> tylko ze wirtualka pod wirtualka nie wiem jaka to bedzie mialo wydajnosc - pojsc powinno pojsc bez problemu... choc powoli...
<scx> drathir: no ale virtualbox czy cos innego?
<scx> qemu z kvm?
<drathir> wiem ze ktos mi tu kiedys zimbre do bb polecal, ona ma modulowa budowe i tam cos troche rzucilem okiem, ale z racji ze java to pamietam ze z 1gb dobrze by bylo przeznaczyc...
<drathir> mozesz sprawdzic vbox, ale ja osobiscie mam wrazenie ze ciezszy od kvm jest...
<sysek> ludzie sa smieszni
<gjm> re
<bastetmilo> sysek: dostałeś wczoraj w nocy link do ankiety?
<sysek> nie
<bastetmilo> drodzy rodacy - jak dostaliście link do formularza na pm to go wypełnijcie :) - jak nie dostaliście, a jesteście na liscie osób, ktore zamierzaja przyjechać na zlot, to napiszcie do mnie.
<gjm> właśnie
<bastetmilo> ogólnie to wolałabym mieć wasze maile, bo nie zawsze wszyscy są na ircu dostępni.
<Diabelko> tak? no to teraz czas na promocję programu politycznego mojej partii
<Diabelko> wyjebmy religię ze szkół - chcesz chodzić na religię? rób to po lekcjach w kościele
<drathir> bastetmilo: i spamik bedzie z ofertami klimatyzacji przychodzil hrhr
<gjm> fajny pomysł, ale te 'wyjebmy' niepotrzebne :/
<Diabelko> gjm: najprawdziwsza prawda jest taka, że albo wszystkie zarejestrowane religie w Polsce mogą się odbywać na zajęciach szkolnych, albo zapierdalać po lekcjach do kościoła
<Diabelko> innego wyjścia nie ma :D
<drathir> bastetmilo: zartuje oczywiscie...
<drathir> Diabelko: a czasem religia nie miala sie do sredniej liczyc? :/ zastac na nastepny rok z religii bezcenne... ;p
<Diabelko> liczy się od dawna, a poza tym żaden katecheta nie wystawi laski na semestr ani na rok
<drathir> Diabelko: predzej nikomu sie nie chce tego sprawdzac...
<Diabelko> drathir: nikt nie zostaje nigdy z religii, mylisz się
<Diabelko> jeszcze specjalnie stawiają 5 i 6 na koniec, żeby tylko na to chodzić ;)
<scx> bastetmilo: jaki zlot?
<bastetmilo> scx: patrz temat.
<drathir> to tak jak z etyka, wiekszosc szkol zapewne daje osobom okienko zamiast zorganizowac lekcje... bo im sie to bardziej oplaca...a Ci co woleli by etyke czesto nic nawet nie mowia, bo nie chca niepotrzebnego zamieszania...
<drathir> a jakbys chcial wprowadzic obowiazkowa etyke zamiast religii, ale by dopiero byla zadyma moim zdaniem...
<Blondyn> witam
<Blondyn> KK ma kaskę więc cicho
<drathir> Blondyn: witam...
<Blondyn> ale jest sposób :D drathir witaj
<Diabelko> drathir: nikt nie chce etyki
<Diabelko> drathir: wszyscy chcą mieć wolne i wyjebane
<bastetmilo> gjm: Ty pilnujesz czy się obijasz?
<drathir> Diabelko: ale kazdy musi chciec religie- i gdzie tu sens?
<Blondyn> w usa chciano wprowadzić lekcje religii i jeden rodzic się wnerwił i zażądał że jeśli chcą nauczać o Religiach to on chce zeby nauczali o potworze spagetti w którego on wierzy :D
<Diabelko> drathir: nie każdy musi chcieć religię, nie wiem dlaczego tak sądzisz
<Blondyn> bo tak ogólnie to niedziela jest dla szkółek niedzielnych i religii ;)
<Diabelko> ja nie chodzę ani na to, ani na to
<Blondyn> a nie zapchany programowo tydzień
<drathir> Diabelko: bo religia jest "obowiazkowa" w szkole?
<Blondyn> chciałbym aby był model francuski czyli 4 dni nauki w tygodniu środa wolna
<Diabelko> drathir: nie jest
<Diabelko> Blondyn: e tam, tak naprawdę "zapchany programowo tydzień" w ogólniaku wygląda całkiem śmiesznie
<Blondyn> religia nie jest obowiązkowa ale po co wprowadzać uczniowi zamieszanie np jak jest religia w środku zajęć to co ma tracić czas 1 h ?
<Diabelko> Blondyn: to jest akurat faktem, ale nie to, że jest obowiązkowa
<drathir> a jak pisalem lwkcje etyki w wiekszosci szkol to po prostu okienko zamiast lekcji... bo szkole nie oplaca sie organizowac nauczyciela w wiekszosci przypadkow o ktorych slyszalem...
<Diabelko> nigdy nie opłaca się organizować dodatkowego nauczyciela
<Blondyn> Diabelko: jak ktoś ma tak "zapchany" to lepiej nei ch zmienia szkołę bo znaczy to ze się marnuje
<Diabelko> Blondyn: w ogólniaku nie ma tak jak w technikum, że siedzisz przez 4 lata po 8 godzin dziennie
<Blondyn> szkoła jak ma takie luzy to jest jakaś farsa i tyle
<Blondyn> środa wolna od nauki była by najlepsza
<Blondyn> był by w końcu czas na aktywność fizyczną
<Diabelko> ja bym wypierdolił na zbity ryj tych wszystkich wuefistów
<Diabelko> co każą biegać 90 minut
<Blondyn> heheh
<drathir> Diabelko: a ja tych co w kazde zajecia tylko pilke nozna ;p
<Diabelko> hm, wrong channel :D
<Blondyn> bo u nas nie ma wolności np w ramach wufu powinna być możliwość zaliczania godzin np w szkole walki jakiejś albo basenie etc itd
<Blondyn> i po to była by wolna środa
<Diabelko> Blondyn: są organizowane baseny bardzo często na bloku z wuefu w polsce
<drathir> Diabelko: to chyba w duuuzych szkolach... lub posiadajacych wlasny basen...
<Blondyn> no ale nie robisz tego czego tak naprawde chcesz
<Blondyn> ale masówka
<Blondyn> bo tak naprawdę szkoła powinna być czasem w którym się uczysz
<Diabelko> drathir: nie, po prostu jeśli jest blisko, to szkoła pisze projekt i podpisuje umowy
<Blondyn> a więc powinieneś mieć czas na spróbowanie wszystkiego : )
<Diabelko> to jest przesada z tą środą wolną
<Blondyn> dlaczego przesada ?
<Diabelko> bo to jest dobre tylko dla małych leserów
<Diabelko> to zdałoby egzamin w podstawówkach
<Blondyn> środa wolna od nauki <- nie od zajęć
<Blondyn> :)
<Diabelko> no, a jak ktoś ma zwolnienie z wuefu to ma z głowy i ma dodatkowy dzień wolny w szkole
<Diabelko> to na bank by tak działało
<Blondyn> a nasza "Oświata" jest leniwa odbedbić i spokój
<Blondyn> ale są inne rzeczy co można robić lol zajecia plastyczne jakieś malowania jakeiś rzeźbienia jakieś korygujące zajecia
<Blondyn> lol
<Diabelko> Blondyn: to to w takim razie de facto nic nie zmienia, a wręcz utrudnia
<Diabelko> organizacja nauczycieli sztuki i plastyki w szkołach z 300+ osobami tylko na jeden dzień
<Diabelko> to żart
<Blondyn> no właśnie o to chodzi
<Blondyn> oświata jest leniwa im sie nei chce
<Blondyn> najchetniej to wysłąli by wszytkich do domu :D
<Blondyn> i spokój
<Blondyn> zer omyślenia
<Blondyn> a tak to by ich z tego rozliczali
<Blondyn> to jakie są zajęcia z plastyki muzyki etc hehe
<Blondyn> odbębniasz i w sumie jakby tka policzyć ile straciłem czasu to sa mi winni ze 30 000 które mógłbym zarobić zamiatajac ulice :D
<Diabelko> Blondyn: to jest gruba przesada
<Diabelko> Blondyn: jakby na to nie patrzeć, ja jestem obecnie w szkole i to wygląda trochę inaczej
<Diabelko> i zapewniam Cię, że absolutnie niemożliwym w szkole 300+ osób jest zorganizowanie takich zajęć tylko jednego dnia tylko w środę
<Blondyn> inaczej dalej nauczyciel to świeta krowa co wodzi swoje owieczki na zatracenie ? :D
<Diabelko> trzeba rozkładać plan tak, żeby te zajęcia mogły się odbywać, bo nie wyobrażam sobie że będą prowadzone na sali gimnastycznej po 100 osób na godzinę
<Diabelko> Blondyn: to zależy od nauczyciela tak naprawdę
<Blondyn> to jak oni to robią we Francji ?
<Blondyn> cud
<Diabelko> Blondyn: na przykładzie j. polskiego: są nauczyciele który klapki na oczach i tylko "klucz maturalny", a są nauczyciele którzy oceniają wypracowania według klucza, ale starają się wytłumaczyć uczniom, że to jest klucz i nic nie zrobią, a logika była dobra
<Blondyn> a w japonii codziennie na placu robią ćwiczenia speiwaja hymn czy co tam mają i wciagaja flagę lol
<Blondyn> no właśnie Diabelko robią z was zombie
<Diabelko> Blondyn: pewnych rzeczy nie da się przeskoczyć, jeśli w ministerstwie siedzą dinozaury
<Diabelko> dajmy im wyginąć
<Blondyn> no ciężko będzie
<Blondyn> ale prawda jest taka że właśnie 80% grona nauczycielskiego to olewacze którym sie nei che nic więcej
<Diabelko> Blondyn: to u nich przychodzi z wiekiem
<Diabelko> poza tym, teksty o tym że nauczyciele są biedni to też ściema
<Diabelko> biedni ludzie nie jeżdżą volkswagenami
<Blondyn> no mają tak dużo ulg ze właściwie to sprawiedliwe co dostają
<Blondyn> już samo to że mają 2 miechy wolne na bank w roku :D
<Diabelko> no mają normalne ulgi jak każda budżetówka
<Diabelko> no, ale oni mają chyba tylko jeden z nich płatny
<Blondyn> ale wszyscy maja nadliczbówki
<Diabelko> dlatego Ci nauczyciele tak na kolonie chcą jeździć żeby kasę dostać
<Blondyn> cud
<Blondyn> no i dodajac do tego archaiczny program nauczania i jest spoko
<Diabelko> to ja wolę te archaiczne, niż taki co teraz był proponowany
<Blondyn> program który zakłada właściwie zajmowanie młodzieży czymś zeby nie łaziła i nie rozrabiała :D
<Blondyn> program powinien jak w stanach kierować każdego w określonym kierunku i jak jesteś lepszy z biologii to zero historii minimum polskiego full angielski i matma
<Diabelko> albo te teksty rodziców co mówią, że muszą dzieciom w lekcjach pomagać, bo mają tyle zadawane
<Blondyn> :D
<Diabelko> tak się śmieję z takich tekstów
<Blondyn> no w sumie to maja racje
<Blondyn> bo wiesz uczy się wszytkeigo
<Diabelko> Blondyn: nie mają racji, średnio rozwinięte dziecko z dwiema rękami jest w stanie sobie poradzić z pracą domową w ciągu 2,5h dziennie max
<Diabelko> dalej to jest jego czas woln
<Blondyn> takich bzdur jak geografia czy historia podczas gdy np ty lubisz pcety i informatyke po kiego ci to lol :D
<gjm> nie mogę się do końca zgodzić
<Diabelko> Blondyn: e tam, szkoła ma akurat za zadanie nauczyć samodzielnego myślenia, chociaż częściowo
<Diabelko> a człowiek bez odrobiny świadomości historycznej i wosu pójdzie potem wybierać takiego JKMa
<gjm> jakąś elementarną wiedzę każdy powininen mieć
<Blondyn> powinno sie uczyć kreatywnego myślenia coś w stylu "nauczymy cię jak sobie radzić bedziesz świetyny w jakiejś dziedzinie a jak ci będzie coś potrzebne z innej to się douczysz" od co :D
<termi> historia poniekad uczy tez szacunku dla ojczyzny i patriotyzmu :D
<Diabelko> Blondyn: bzdura, jeśli madzia dziennikarka redaktorka nie nauczy się dobrze matematyki, to będzie źle resztę w KFC wydawać
<Diabelko> i ją wywalą z roboty
<Blondyn> amerykanie np nie wiedza gdzie jest polska no i po co sobie w google znajdą jak bedą mieli potrzebę do nas przyjechać :D
<termi> i to jest powod do dumy?
<termi> :D
<Blondyn> no powodów do dumy to oni mają oj mają
<Blondyn> zwyczajnie sa świetni w sowich specjalizacjach i to jest moim zdaniem ok
<Diabelko> Blondyn: my też byśmy mieli, gdybyśmy mieli w 20 wieku takie PKB jak oni
<Diabelko> a my mieliśmy trochę wojenek na których nie do końca się promowaliśmy tak jak oni
<Diabelko> oni w dodatku teraz sobie dorabiają jeszcze na kredytach europejskich
<Diabelko> po II WŚ
<Diabelko> to jest duży wpływ do budżetu
<Blondyn> no europa to troche inna historia bo my właściwie zaczynamy
<Diabelko> nie no, nie Europa
<Diabelko> wschodnia europa
<Diabelko> dokładnie za murem ;)
<Diabelko> nam takiego kredytu szybkostrzałowego z ameryki odmówiono
<Diabelko> a raczej zabroniono - zsrr zabroniło
<Blondyn> Europa jako Unia na wzór USA
<termi> poza tym nie zapominajmy ze ameryka swoje bogactwo zawdzeicza tez europie
<termi> bo to  z europyw tamtych czasach kolonialnych
<termi> szlo wszytko
<termi> taka prawda
<Blondyn> hmm
<Blondyn> no cóż 2 wojna pokazała że jednak USA sami sobie radzą i nawet sponsorują ruskich i brytyjczyków
<Blondyn> co do nich szło to biznes nic za darmo
<Diabelko> Blondyn: oni mają różnorodność terytorialną jakiej nie ma żaden kraj
<Diabelko> oni praktycznie na południu mają już prawie lasy tropikalne
<Diabelko> a na północy lód
<Blondyn> nawet herbatka w portach co ją wysypali do morza przypłynęła na handel :D
<Blondyn> a my to nie ?
<Diabelko> oni są prawie samowystarczalni i są w stanie tworzyć wiele różnych towarów, nawet na export
<Blondyn> UE od koła podbiegunowego po morze śródziemne :D
<Diabelko> Blondyn: UE!=Polska
<Diabelko> a UE to nie jest coś na wzór USA
<Diabelko> to jest gorsza socjalistyczna bieda mentalna
<termi> no widzisz porownujesz teraz USA do Polski ale Poslak to UE
<Blondyn> my jestesmy jak stan w usa jak Teksas
<termi> albo albo :P
<Blondyn> nie nie UE porównuje do USA
<Diabelko> Blondyn: my mamy straszną biedę mentalną w tym UE
<termi> zreszta gdyby nie 2 wojna swiatowa i wejscie do Pl komunistow byli bysmy teraz w innym miejscu a tak ... trudno :)
<Blondyn> z teksasem to chyba nawet jest jakaś anegdota nie wiem czy busz czy kazyński nie powiedział coś że polska jest bardzo pdoobna do teksasu ":D
<Diabelko> na pewno byśmy byli na poziomie niemiec
<Diabelko> jak nie dalej, nawet durne wycieraczki samochodowe
<Diabelko> to pomysł Polaka
<termi> Diabelko: tez tak mysle
<termi> Diabelko: silnik tez zwlaszcza motory :)
<Blondyn> u nas wszytko było pierwsze
<Diabelko> termi: silnik to pomysł Polski?
<Blondyn> pierwszy samolot pierwszy silnik pierwsza rafineria pierwsze obozy masowej zagłady :D
<Diabelko> no zasadniczo to te obozy nie były polskie
<termi> Diabelkko nie wiem czy silnik to polski pomysl wiem ze robili polacy dobre silniki
<Blondyn> no nie były zgadza się  ... tak jak pierwsyz samolot co ruski oblatał :D
<termi> lodz podwodna peryskop
<termi> :P
<termi> tez polacy
<termi> :D
<gjm> wszytko polacy, ech
<gjm> fantaści
<Blondyn> chodzi mi o nasz bardzo gorący region
<sysek> i tak jestesmy dymani przez wszystkich
<sysek> wiec who cares about poland
<Blondyn> sysek: teraz są takie czasy ze kazdy tak powie nie ważne czy jest brytyjczykiem niemcem czy hiszpanem :F
<Diabelko> sysek: przede wszystkim nasi wynalazcy uciekają z Polski, bo nikt nie chce im dać na nic funduszy
<Diabelko> nasza jedyna normalna testowa elektrownia jądrowa w świerku
<Diabelko> dostaje połowę funduszy i pełna moc reaktora, to nie jest pełna moc reaktora
<sysek> ja tam zbieram fundusze i wyjezdzam stad
<Blondyn> no jak tak będziecie wyjeżdżać to Polska będzie jak Szwecja :D
<Diabelko> a dlaczego niby tutaj siedzieć, skoro nie ma dobrych warunków rozwojowych?
<Blondyn> wysokie podatki nie wiele ludzi i wysoki poziom i kultura bo wszystkie głąby i oszołomy wyjechały :D hehehhehe
<sysek> HE HE HE XD
<Blondyn> ^^
<gjm> ale zabawne, iks de
<sysek> no
<sysek> usmialem sie
<sysek> przeciez
<jacekowski> Diabelko: w swierku nie ma elektrowni
<jacekowski> Diabelko: w polsce w ogole nie ma elektrowni jadrowych
<Blondyn> spoko spoko rydzyk zrobi :D
<Diabelko> jacekowski: jest reaktor testowy z którego sobie zasilają niektóre elementy kompleksu
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ten reaktor nie ma mozliwosci wytwarzania pradu
<Diabelko> jacekowski: jacek, kuchwa, ja tam byłem  na wykładzie
<jacekowski> nie chodzi 24/7
<jacekowski> nie ma mozliwosci i nie ma po co
<Diabelko> chyba gość, który pracował jeszcze w starym reaktorze wie co mówi
<jacekowski> albo zle zrozumiales
<Diabelko> jacekowski: nie, on powiedział, że reaktor nie ma możliwości wytwarzania DUŻYCH ILOŚCI prądu
<Diabelko> malutkie ilości wytwarzają dla siebie a i też nie zawsze
<Diabelko> oni zarabiają sobie na produkcji niebieskich topazów :D
<sysek> oj who cares
<Blondyn> u nas ludzie są bardzo negatywnie nastawieni do energii jądrowej i może dlatego zbytnio się nie chwalą
<Diabelko> jacekowski: poza tym, reaktorów się tak po prostu nie wyłącza
<jacekowski> oj wylacza sie wylacza
<jacekowski> mozna moc reaktora ograniczyc do bardzo niskich poziomow w bardzo krotkim okresie czasu
<Diabelko> jacekowski: reakcje jądrowe dalej zachodzą jak obniżysz osłonę
<Diabelko> paliwo nie przestaje reagować tak po prostu
<jacekowski> na tyle ze niewiele ciepla juz wyciagniesz
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza z takiego malego reaktora
<Blondyn> no ale wyłączanie jest chyba nie zbyt bezpieczne
<jacekowski> jest
<Blondyn> to czemu tyle zabezpieczeń robią
<Diabelko> Blondyn: taki reaktor nie jest całkowicie wyłączany, bo to jest po prostu prawie niemożliwe
<Diabelko> musieliby jakimś magicznym sposobem schłodzić ogniwa do zera absolutnego
<jacekowski> Blondyn: zeby bylo pewne ze sie wylaczy jak chcesz
<Diabelko> aby zatrzymać reakcje
<Blondyn> :D
<gjm> albo dla świętego spokoju
<jacekowski> reakcje sie da spowolnic znaczaco
<jacekowski> tzn. do ponizej 10% mocy w kilka sekund
<Blondyn> gjm: robią tyle zabezpieczeń żeby ludzie nie gadali :D
<Diabelko> jacekowski: reaktor "wyłącza się" poprzez obniżanie osłon na kolejnych blokach paliwowych
<jacekowski> zalezy od typu reaktora
<Diabelko> to chodzi tylko o to, żeby oderwane neutrony nigdzie nie poleciały
<Diabelko> jacekowski: no tak, czasem delikatnie wyciąga się paliwo ;)
<jacekowski> nie, chodzi o to zeby nie zwolnily na tyle zeby byly w stanie reagowac
<Diabelko> tylko metoda całkiem niepopularna, paliwo trochę promieniuje
<jacekowski> dlatego sie wyciaga moderator
<Diabelko> jacekowski: nie zatrzymasz reakcji na pręcie paliwowym
<Blondyn> ja tylko czekam na reaktory 5 generacji takie do ogródka :D
<Diabelko> między prętami jak najbardziej, na samym pręcie nie
<jacekowski> Diabelko: dlatego sam jeden pret nie jest w stanie osiagnac krytycznosci
<Diabelko> no nie jest, jest specjalnie przecież zrobiony tak żeby nie osiągnął
<jacekowski> wiec bez dostarczania dodatkowych wolnych neutronow reakcja zwolni
<jacekowski> reaktor jest w stanie osiagnac krytycznosc tylko gdy moderator jest wlozony i pretow paliwowych jest kilka/nascie/set
<Diabelko> no zwolni, ale to nie zmienia faktu, że reaktora tak po prostu się w dalszym ciągu nie wyłączyło
<Diabelko> a tylko zwolniło
<jacekowski> tak, ale jak masz 10% mocy z niego, to juz sobie pradu niepogenerujesz
<Blondyn> ja to chciałbym mieć w domu komorę mgłową super bajer :D
<Blondyn> niesamowite jak dużo badziewia przez nas przenika lol
<Szatan> http://youtu.be/pD2EIWNwK3U
<Diabelko> Blondyn: ja bym chciał mieć na balkonie panele słoneczne
<Blondyn> Diabelko: to sprawdź czy twoja gmina zrobiła projekt dofinansowania i złuż papiery
<Blondyn> złóż*lol
<Diabelko> Blondyn: to nie gmina, to UE finansuje :D
<jacekowski> i tak ledwo co sie oplaca
<Diabelko> w ogóle się nie opłaca na użytek domowy
<Diabelko> UE funduje, PL chce podatki
<Diabelko> ktoś to kiedyś ładnie nazwał podatkiem od niepłacenia ;)
<jacekowski> w UK maja taka taryfe ze dostajesz za kazda 1kWh wyprodukowana £0.45
<Blondyn> Diabelko: nawet jak teraz się nei opłaca to podatki wyśrubują i za rok dwa bedziesz szukał silnika od malucha do agregatu :D
<jacekowski> i jak jeszcze eksportujesz to kolejne £0.20
<jacekowski> gdzie normalnie prad z kontaktu kosztuje £0.15
<jacekowski> wiec dostajesz kupe pieniedzy a i tak ledwo co sie oplaca
<jacekowski> Blondyn: silnik z malucha to zly pomysl
<Blondyn> ale tu nei chodzi o to czy się opłaca ale o to zęby cokolwiek mieć na w razie co
<jacekowski> Blondyn: bo mial gowniana sprawnosc
<jacekowski> lepiej jakiegos diesla wyciagnac
<jacekowski> starszego
<jacekowski> i na oleju frytkowym go
<Blondyn> jacekowski: tak właśnie myślę o agregacie prądotwórczym z jakiegoś silnika na gaz
<jacekowski> lepiej diesla na olej frytkowy
<Blondyn> to mnóstwo kasy ale chyba muszę sie sprężyć
<Blondyn> bo przyszłość rysuje się mało "świetlana" :D
<jacekowski> a w ogole najlepiej to diesla na LPG/olej
<jacekowski> bo LPG w dieslu poprawia sprawnosc troche
<Blondyn> ze nie wspomne o nieuniknionych przerwach w dostawach bo infrastruktura jest do wymiany 10 lat temu
<jacekowski> a olej jako glowne paliwo
<jacekowski> Blondyn: infrastruktura w polsce jeszcze troche pociagnie
<Blondyn> jacekowski: to super bajer ale taki zestaw lpg do diesla to chyba ze 2000 kosztuje
<jacekowski> Blondyn: zwlaszcza na slasku
<jacekowski> Blondyn: tak, ale jak to podlaczysz do sieci
<scx> bastetmilo: qermit z tych Qermitow?
<jacekowski> Blondyn: taki maly 80kW diesel
<Blondyn> jacekowski: a choćby kurna na przedłużce ważne żeby coś mieć
<jacekowski> Blondyn: to masz 80kW*0.45gr*50% = 20PLN/h
<scx> i dlaczego nie ma czestera, gdzie on sie w ogole podzial?
<jacekowski> Blondyn: przynajmniej
<Blondyn> idealnym marzeniem nie do spełnienia to silnik na metan z resztek :D
<jacekowski> Blondyn: a oleju frytkowego to spali 10l w najgorszym razie
<jacekowski> Blondyn: jak nie
<jacekowski> Blondyn: robia takie cos
<jacekowski> Blondyn: ale to trzeba miec duzo resztek
<Blondyn> no conajmniej własne wielokomorowe szambo z kiszonką :D
<jacekowski> i dosyc skomplikowana instalacje zeby to lapac
<jacekowski> ale tutaj niedaleko jest wysypisko smieci na ktorym prad produkuja z metanu
<Blondyn> to tez pisze że niemal nie do spełnienia marzenie :D
<jacekowski> i jest to dosyc popularne tutaj w UK
<Blondyn> metan jest wysokokaloryczny
<Blondyn> postawić serwer i napisać strona działająca na metanie ..bajeeer :D
<panx> o/
<Blondyn> tak jak robią czasem gdy zasilają energią solarną
<Blondyn> ciekawe ile brunatnego spaliło się teraz żebyśmy mogli pogadać :D
<jacekowski> ja tutaj na uranie jade
<Blondyn> jacekowski: :D
<jacekowski> a beda nowa elektrownie budowac jakies 50km na polnoc stad
<jacekowski> 3 w tym samym miejscu
<Blondyn> jacekowski: znaczy się jądrową ?
<jacekowski> ta
<Blondyn> bo słyszałem o projekcie energii z morza
<jacekowski> a mozliwe ze 50km na poludnie beda tez budowac
<jacekowski> tam gdzie kiedys byla elektrownia
<Blondyn> kurcze nie dobrze ze aż tyle budują
<termi> dzisiaj jest dzien matki?
<jacekowski> Blondyn: a czemu
<Ashiren> w polsce nie
<Blondyn> ale chyba robią tak bo nastroje sa negatywne i wiesz jak jest kaska to szybko zaczną inwestycje i powiedzą "to już było nie burzymy" :D
<Blondyn> jacekowski: no zagrożenie jest
<termi> Ashiren: a w holandi chyba tak
<jacekowski> Blondyn: jakie
<Blondyn> w razie jakiegoś konfliktu to pierwsze cele są
<jacekowski> Blondyn: w europie nie ma tsunami
<Blondyn> nie pisze o naturalnych
<jacekowski> ale po co
<jacekowski> w elektrownie atomowa nie da sie przywalic ot tak byle czym
<Blondyn> no ale to mega kuszący cel
<jacekowski> a jak ktos ma na tyle mocne cos
<jacekowski> to im prosciej w centrym londynu
<Blondyn> sama panika nawet jakby nic sie nie działo
<jacekowski> a poza tym, nikt nie bedzie napadal kraju ktory ma wystarczajaco duzo bombek atomowych zeby zmiesc wiekszy kraj z powierzchni
<Blondyn> niby prościej ale wiesz opinia publiczna itd w żadnej wojnie nikt nei che być brany za totalnego żeźnika
<Blondyn> widzisz ze teraz to takie skubanie jest
<Blondyn> każdy am full broni to takie sobie robią różne nie przjemności
<Blondyn> jak np ten ruski statek co wysrał śmieci na terenach wodnych UK :D
<Blondyn> i popłynął dalej
<Blondyn> albo jak w koreii co sa obstrzały
<Blondyn> albo ten śmieszny incydent chiny - chyba malezja o jakąś skałę hehhehe
<Blondyn> albo jak bardzo miły prezent od Cara Putinka nowe rakietki zamontowane w okręgu kaliningradzkim co dosięgają odry :D
<jacekowski> no bo kazdy dobrze wie ze nic innego nie moga
<jacekowski> bo wszyscy maja na tyle duzo bombek ze nic z nikogo nie zostanie
<Blondyn> chyba ze iran
<Blondyn> jedno z gniazd bezbożników :D
<jacekowski> dlatego tez usa i rosja sie zgodzili zlikwidowac spora czesc ich arsenalu
<Blondyn> jest w miare odseparowane od sojuszników więc w sumie można się wyżyć :D
<jacekowski> bo oni mieli tego na tyle duzo ze 20% by wystarczylo zeby zlikwidowac jakiekolwiek zycie na planecie
<BlessJah> Blondyn: pl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuryle
<BlessJah> nie wyjaśnili czemu teren sporny, choć to kilka marnych tys km2, w porownaniu z powierzchnia rosji (japonii bedzie zalezec z oczywistych wzgledow)
<BlessJah> Blondyn: chodzi o metody wyznaczania zasiegu wod terytorialnych
<BlessJah> nie wiem o co poszło z malezją, ale jakaś skała na morzu nie jeste śmieszna
<Blondyn> no tutaj zasada jest prosta BlessJah jak ktoś jest silniejszy to wydaje mu się że jego zasady sa słuszniejsze :F
<Blondyn> wiem BlessJah jakoś dziwnie ostro reagują wszelkie cesarstwa na wieści o zagrożeniu jakiś skał ^^
<Blondyn> zupełnie jak brytania i falklandy
<Blondyn> chiny się rozkręcają ostatnio wszystkich sąsiadów podrażnili łącznie z Tajwanem który jak wiadomo jest Ich bo tak i już :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: niekoniecznie chodzi o carstwa, raczej o ekonomie
<Blondyn> no ambicje do bycia super i posiadania jak najwięcej terytoriów czy to ekonomia to nie wiem
<Blondyn> ile kosztowała wojna o falklandy i kiedy z tych wysp zciagną na tyle podatków zeby sie zwróciła ?
<BlessJah> podatkow?
<Blondyn> no ekonomia rozumiesz robisz coś ekonomicznie czyli zakładasz zyski .... wpompowujesz kaskę aby odnotować zyski :D
<BlessJah> to by chyba musieli na niewolnikow sprzedac mieszkancow a potem calosc przerobic na jakis raj turystyczny
<gjm> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34862,11708272,Barbarzynstwo__Skuli_balkony_z_zabytkow_przy_Alejach.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/brfbjxj> (at warszawa.gazeta.pl)
<gjm> ech, polaczky
<BlessJah> Blondyn: ropa
<jacekowski> Blondyn: tu chodzi o utrzymanie statusu
<Blondyn> no wiec BlessJah nie za bardzo chodzi o ekonomie
<jacekowski> nie moze byc tak ze jakas argentyna sobie podbija ot tak terytorium brytyjskie
<BlessJah> Blondyn: usa tez sie nie oplacalyby wojny w zatoce, afganistanie etc
<Blondyn> tak właśnie o prestiż czyli cesarzostwo :D wielkopaństwo i tp .
<Blondyn> BlessJah: no i dalej się nie opłacają ale maja ambicje do bycia liderem a rozwalając silnych konkurentów przed czasem gdy zaczną się rzucać i podzielenie ich wewnetrznie to udana strategia
<Blondyn> gdyby nei było wojen u arabów to do tej pory mieli by rakeity kosmiczne
<Blondyn> i to nei takei kiepskie jak ta ostatnai irańska :D
<Blondyn> ale 5 razy lepsze i tańsze
<Blondyn> wiecie kto zalatwił lufthanze araby :D
<Blondyn> arabskie linie lotnicze lol
<Blondyn> araby dyktowały by warunki wszystkim
<Blondyn> każdy by ich lubił bo dawali by tanią ropę w zamian tylko trzeba by być im pokłony budować meczety i takie tam drobiazgi D:
<Blondyn> w końcu stare dyktatory by ze starości umarły pojawił by się jakiś mądry szejk i zrobił nowych ottomanów :D
<Blondyn> nowe mocarstwo osmańskie :D
<Blondyn> gdyby sobie tak wyobrazić imperium osmańskie w dzisiejszych czasach to aż ciarki przechodzą nikt by ich nie tknoł 100% zasobów ropy lol
<gjm> Blondyn: ',' ← oto przecinek, skopiuj go sobie i używaj od czasu do czasu
<Dreadlish> gjm++;
<Blondyn> dobrze ze lubię turków to jeszcze jakoś bym sobie poradził :D
<termi> Blondyn: nie musisz sie czegoś pouczyć na jutro?
<termi> ;)
<Blondyn> hmmm w zasadzie to nie....
<gjm> przejrzyj jednak zeszyty
<Blondyn> przejrzałem i większość spaliłem ...
<Blondyn> straszne bzdury do czego oni mnie zmuszali ^^
<BlessJah> nom, pokażcie mi dorosłego, który stosuje przecinki
<Blondyn> :D
<Dreadlish> tya...
<dweller> ja stosuje, jak trzeba ;f
<Blondyn> no doprawdy myślałem że jesteśmy z marginesu nie stosujemy zasad mamy Linuksy ! :D
<Blondyn> przesz z podatkami windom i zasadami :D
<Blondyn> precz*
<BlessJah> dweller: boś jeszcze szczeniak
<BlessJah> precz z ortografią!
<BlessJah> precz z przecinkami!
<dweller> stara dupa sie odezwała
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> Blondyn: btw, masz już maturę?
<Blondyn> hmm tak coś sobie przypominam ze miałem coś takiego :D
<Diabelko> Blondyn: odpowiadaj jak Cię najlepszy student świata, władca życia pyta
<BlessJah> dokładnie, dzięki Diabelko
<Vorbis^> najlepszy w sensie że taki dobry że został na dłużej?
<dweller> wieczny student tez student
<dweller> najlepszy w swoim fachu można powiedzieć, dobrze ugruntowana wiedza i w ogóle
<Diabelko> Vorbis^: nie nie, on po tygodniu na studiach pouczał mnie, że mam wychodzić z domu, bo za oknem jest życie :D
<Diabelko> tak mu się spodobał ten pierwszy tydzień bycia poza domem w życiu
<Yuras> Hej miśki
<Yuras> w ubuntu 12.04 można w oknie logowania wybrać unity 2d?
<BlessJah> myślałem że już wcześniej miałeś jakieś wąty
<Blondyn> hmm miśków tu nie ma chyba ze na E7
<BlessJah> Yuras: przy nicku jest okrągła ikonka z logo ubuntu
<BlessJah> biała
<Blondyn> chociaż E17 tez niezłe ... hmm
<Yuras> co to jest E17
<Yuras> ?
<BlessJah> coś jak unity, tylko inne
<Blondyn> tak tylko że lepsze bo ma deszcz tuxów
<Yuras> Na starym komputerze instaluję ubuntu, ale widocznie karta graficzna jest za stara na unity 3d
<Vorbis^> deszcz tuxów?
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: stara się być zabawny
<BlessJah> Yuras: znalazłeś?
<Yuras> BlessJah, najpierw musi mi się te ubuntu znowu zainstalować
<Yuras> :D
<BlessJah> znowu?
<Yuras> no znowu
<Yuras> ponieważ
<Yuras> Przy poprzedniej instalacji zaznaczyłem, żeby mi się automatycznie logowało
<Yuras> a po zalogowaniu miałem white screen of death
<Yuras> więc instaluję jeszcze raz, żeby zaznaczyć tam, żeby trzeba było wpisać hasło, żeby się zalogować
<Yuras> :C
<Yuras> :D
<BlessJah> ubuntu wymyśliło sobie WSoD?
<BlessJah> oO
<Yuras> xd
<Blondyn> można i tak Linux to wolność
<Yuras> :D
<Blondyn> ja i tak wole xfce :D
<Blondyn> nie rozumiem skoro 90% czasu spędza się używając programów w środowisku graficznym to po co te wszystkie wodotryski ? :D
<Yuras> unity 2d ma jakiekolwiek wodotryski?
<Blondyn> ja ciągle patrze w przeglądarkę edytory terminale
<Blondyn> środowisko ma być proste i mało przeszkadzać
<Blondyn> i ma działać i szybko się ładować ^^
<Yuras> straszne wymagania masz
<Blondyn> proste jak budowa nunczako :D
<Yuras> Nie chciałbym być twoim środowiskiem graficznym :<
<DaZ> i fajne, dopoki sie nie zdzielisz :f
<Blondyn> dziś też jestem dziadkiem więc cóż mógłbym polecić mojemu wnuczkowi jak nie xfce ? :D
<gjm> 12:58 < Blondyn> ja ciągle patrze w przeglądarkę edytory terminale
<gjm> mhm
<gjm> exploity kodzi
<BlessJah> Blondyn: zainstaluj awesome albo openboksa, poużywaj kilka godzin, jak zrozumiesz co to znaczy prostota, możesz wrócić na xfce
<Blondyn> hehehhe
<Yuras> w ogóle odinstaluj sobie środowisko :O
<Yuras> terminal się szybko włącza :]
<gjm> filmy we framebufferze ftw
<Blondyn> BlessJah: miałem to ale ciągle coś trzeba było mieszać w pliczkach zeby sobie humor poprawić jakimś nowym ustawieniem albo dodaniem czegoś :(
<gjm> no lepsze niekonfigurowalne unity
<panx> co tam?
<gjm> :>
<BlessJah> nie, defaultowe ma być
<BlessJah> jak unity
<BlessJah> obconfem można co najwyzej zmienic theme
<Blondyn> no
<gjm> Blondyn: ale jak już pogrzebiesz to masz idealnie skonfigurowane środowisko, bardzie spójne niż Gnome czy KDE
<gjm> Blondyn: obconf, obmenu, obkey, lxappearance i jazda
<gjm> i Nitogen oczywiście
<gjm> * Nitrogen
<Blondyn> a po co w xfce jak chce mieć fajny motyw to go rozpakowuje jak che zmienić coś to otwieram program a nei szukam miejsca odpowiedniego w kolumnie kodu ^^
<gjm> lol
<gjm> na dA ktoś poprosił o mój konfig tint2 z września 2011, co ja mu zrobię
<gjm> Blondyn: http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/art/Openbox-Desktop-12-299631255
<Blondyn> :D
<gjm> to jest siła konfigurowalności
<BlessJah> autopromocja?
<gjm> a ten zawsze drugiego dna się doszukuje
<Blondyn> gjm nie pisze ze openbox jest gorszy jest bardzo dobry ale zwyczajnie wymaga grzebania i uwagi i pielęgnacji a xfce jest zwyczajnei optymalne przy najmniejszym wysiłku mam najlepsze efekty
<BlessJah> gjm: pytam po prostu czy to twoj deviant
<gjm> BlessJah: gdybyś się przyjrzał, zauważyłbyś 'gjm' w 4miejscach na skrinie
<Vorbis^> gjm: długo sie z tym bawiłeś?
 * Dreadlish sie też pochwali
<Dreadlish> chociaż nie ma czym
<Dreadlish> http://ompldr.org/vZHE5Mg
<Blondyn> kiedyś jak miałem crunchbanka to sie sporo fajnych trików nauczyłem np cześciej używam teraz skrótów klaw. znam kilka fajnych alternatyw dla dekoracji czy prostych programów ułatwiających pracę
<gjm> Vorbis^: trochę, ale to w sumie dlatego że się lubię bawić
<BlessJah> gjm: jak odpale lapka to zajrze, z komorki nie chce mi sie
<Dreadlish> gjm: czy tak, czy tak - fajny desk
<Vorbis^> http://fotozrzut.pl/zdjecia/4d3581c3f0.png
<Dreadlish> lika xfce
<Dreadlish> or not?
<gjm> xfwm jest, czyli xfce imo
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jeszcze musze theme do obka zrobić
<Dreadlish> bo ten podstawowy jest nudny jak flaki z olejem i podstawowy
<Blondyn> np bardzo fajne jest dmenu które jest jak xfrun ale podaje alternatywy nazw programów, często jest tak że jest sobie jakaś aplikacja i ma oficjalną nazwę a w terminalu się ją inaczej uruchamia ^^
<gjm> ewnetualnie można zrobić hybrydę, Xfce z Openboxem jako WM, miałem tak chwilę ale ta gnomowatość Xfce mnie odrzuciła, mimo to polecam
<Blondyn> szkoda ze nie ma xfce na qt4 :(
<Vorbis^> co da openbox jako wm?
<Dreadlish> openboxa.
<gjm> że będziesz miał gui-pierdoły Xfce, ale menadżer okien openboxa
<gjm> po prostu dajesz 'openbox --replace'
<Dreadlish> jak z compizem
<Diabelko> ja miałem kiedyś Gnome2 z openboksem
<Diabelko> fajne to było
<gjm> ja też
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> lepiej imo niż metacity
<Dreadlish> g2 z ob było ok
<Blondyn> openbox jest o tyle fajny ze masz kde-openbox gnome-openbox xfce-openbox ehhehee
<Dreadlish> metacity to taka deko krowa
<gjm> + jeszcze nie zdarzyło mi się żeby openbox się wysypał
 * Vorbis^ używa compiz+emerald
 * dweller widzi pr0 rozmowy
<Dreadlish> dweller: jak zawsze ;D
<Blondyn> tak z openboxem jest jak z chrześcijaństwem w pierwszych wiekach jest mały przyjemny lekki ma piękne idee ale jak zacznie się rozrastać to będzie taki sam jak inne molochy :D
<Diabelko> nie zacznie się rozrastać
<Diabelko> bo to WM, a nie DE
<gjm> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/ ← macie, pooglądajcie sobie ;3
<Blondyn> mi lxde się sypał dość często :F
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> http://ompldr.org/vZHE5Zw
<Dreadlish> good enough.
<Blondyn> ładna tapeta : .
<Blondyn> :D
<gjm> ładne czcionki ;>
<Dreadlish> DejaVu Sans w tincie, DejaVu Sans Mono w conkym, Droid Sans w termie
<Dreadlish> w ob też dv sans
<dweller> Blondyn: sypał się lxde, nie openbox
<dweller> openbox przez 4 lata nie zmienił sie prawie wcale o ile w ogóle
<gjm> zmienił, dorzucil ikonki w menu opcjonalne
<Blondyn> ja mam wyłączoną bo widzę ją codziennie przez 2 sekundy a zajmuje ram :D i do tego mam kolor biały żeby przez te 2 sekundy lcd złużył  tylko 0,001 volta energii :D
<dweller> gjm: napisałem, prawie
<gjm> "0,001 volta energii"
<gjm> dawno chyba miałeś tą maturę
<Blondyn> gjm: oj dawno
<gjm> tak tak
<gjm> w 1410
<Blondyn> *%
<dweller> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17379792/screenshots/2012-05-13-133050_1280x800_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c7kcosv> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<gjm> od dziś energię (?) liczymy w procentach
<Dreadlish> dweller: tak myślałem, że jakiś tiling będzie
<gjm> dweller: bardzo zacny pulpit
<termi> pisze sie zużył a nie złużył
<BlessJah> moc
<BlessJah> moc liczymy w procentach
<gjm> termi: to akuratn najmniejszy problem
<gjm> a odległość w litrach
<gjm> * akurat
<dweller> Blondyn: sprawność
<dweller> BlessJah: sprawność
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> sprawność
<Dreadlish> wydawana/pobierana == sprawność
<BlessJah> dweller: to wódka ma sprawność?
<gjm> imo energię w dżulach, a moc w watach, ale może źle usłyszałem, wszak wolałem spać na lekcjach ;>
<Dreadlish> dobrześ słyszał
<dweller> BlessJah: a ma moc?
<BlessJah> obalającą
<gjm> BlessJah: tak, sprawność ścinania z nóg
<gjm> dobra, już się nie produkuj
<dweller> nie wiedziałem że wódka ma ilość alkoholu w watach
<gjm> :D
<gjm> oj chłopaki
<BlessJah> w procentach
<dweller> w watach
<dweller> bo to prund jest
<dweller> i ciepło robi
<BlessJah> co do prundu, ostatnio musiałem studentce polibudy żarówkę zmienić, nie wiedziała jak i jaką kupić
<dweller> profesorzy tez nie wiedzą
<gjm> makgajwer normalnie
<dweller> ale maja od tego ludzi więc nie muszą
<uh> (freeciv-gtk2:25180): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "pixmap"
<uh> o co chodzi
<Blondyn> wódka ma kaloryczność :D
<uh> mam to w więszkości gierek
<gjm> http://bash.org.pl/4830182/ ← hehe, aż się chce to tematu wrzucić
<Ashiren> na linuxie sie nie gra
<dweller> uh: zainstaluj gtk-engine-pixmap
<BlessJah> Blondyn: ma, podobnie jak cukierki
<dweller> czy tam paczkę z silnikami gtk
<Dreadlish> gjm: ale nie, bo sie obrażą
<gjm> ano fakt
<Dreadlish> wiem nawet kto pierwszy ;DDD
<uh> uh@scena:~$ install gtk-engine-pixmap
<uh> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu gtk-engine-pixmap
<Blondyn> cukierki! :D
<dweller> uh: wyszukaj sobie
<dweller> z łaski swojej
<uh> dweller: spoko
<uh> myślałem że ma być z pakietół
<uh> pakietów
<dweller> nie wiem jak w ubuntu się nazywa
<dweller> nie uzywam ubuntu, jak większośc tutaj ;)
<gjm> uh: może gtk-engines?
<dweller> gtk-engines-pixmap też jest możliwe
<dweller> albo gtk3-engines-pixmap
<dweller> bo oni maja porozbijane
<BlessJah> packages.ubuntu.com, skoro apt-cache nie macie
<gjm> odkrywczy BlessJah
<gjm> 13:39 < dweller> nie wiem jak w ubuntu się nazywa
<gjm> imo nie ma apt'a
<BlessJah> gjm: oszczędź sobie złośliwości
<gjm> dobry pomysł, w końcu zacznę coś oszczędzać
<BlessJah> zamiast zgadywać możesz wejść i poszukać, skoro zgadujesz, to widocznie nie wpadłeś na to
<gjm> pewnie, zatrudnijmy ekipę poszikwawczą
<BlessJah> skoro potrzebujesz ekipy
<gjm> 13:44 < BlessJah> zamiast zgadywać możesz wejść i poszukać, skoro zgadujesz, to widocznie nie wpadłeś na to
<gjm> ja potrzebuję?
<BlessJah> uh potrzebuje
<gjm> 13:46 < BlessJah> skoro potrzebujesz ekipy
<gjm> dalej nie pytam
<gjm> :)
<BlessJah> nie pytaj, widocznie nie ogarniasz
<gjm> 13:44 < BlessJah> gjm: oszczędź sobie złośliwości
<gjm> :)
<BlessJah> powinienem copyrighta stawiać
<gjm> i copylefta
<dweller> to late
<gjm> i trzepać hajs na tantiemach
<gjm> albo napisz książkę ze swoimi poradami
<dweller> a to nedzny kapitalista!
<panx> kto nędzny kapitalista
<panx> ?
<Blondyn> bill
<panx> a co zrobił?
<gjm> lol
<dweller> eh
<ntat> Cześć.
<Blondyn> gjm: trafiłeś na okładki Time : http://tinyurl.com/gjm-time :D
<gjm> Blondyn: żarcik na poziomie
<Blondyn> ;D
<mlodycompany> witam obecnych, wie ktos cos na temat samby pomiedzy ubuntu a win7?
<Dreadlish> działa.
<mlodycompany> Dreadlish, no wlasnie nie do konca
<drathir> Dreadlish: potwierdzam...
<Dreadlish> soa#1
<mlodycompany> u mnie jest tak, ze po starcie ubu wszystko jest widoczne, ladnie dziala, a po jakims czasie przestaje
<mlodycompany> reset samby nie pomaga
<Dreadlish> to pewnie windows!
<mlodycompany> o a jednak teraz reset samby pomogl
<mlodycompany> jak mozna ewentualnie zdiagnozowac problem jesli znowu przestanie dzialac?
<ChaosEngine> mlodycompany: możesz włączyć tryb debug/info w smb.conf
<ChaosEngine> oraxz zmienić parę parametrów tam też, oplocks, socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: a co sie psuje
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: czy mozesz po adresie IP wejsc
<ftpd> Lesson learned: żółty ser do jajecznicy? Bardzo tak.
<BlessJah> ftpd: tylko jak masz dobry ser
<dweller> groszek jest dobry do jajecznicy
<dweller> i pomidor świeży
<dweller> i paopryka marynowana
<dweller> albo w ogóle jakąś mieszankę warzywną
<BlessJah> z papryką świerzą dobra wychodzi
<ftpd> ŚWIEŻĄ :(
<BlessJah> ajajaj
<BlessJah> też właśnie zabolało
<bastetmilo> no to juz wtedy sie robi omlet a nie jajecznice
<gjm> świerzom
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: omlet bez mąki?
<gjm> no
<gjm> mleko za to
<dweller> bastetmilo: ja robie jajecznice ;f
<dweller> wtedy dokładasz proporcjonalną ilośc jajek
<dweller> i masz na śniadanie i obiad ;f
<BlessJah> ostatnio miałem mało jajek, więc dałem szczypiorku \o/
<ftpd> Ja mam takie profi jajka.
<ftpd> Ze wsi.
<ftpd> Od kur, które chodzą i robią koko, a nie mają chów klatkowy.
<ftpd> I jedzą gówna i robaki, a nie paszę z siorbinianu potasu i bezsensansu sodu.
<ftpd> Yummy.
<Vorbis^> i antybiotykami
<BlessJah> takie są najlepsze
<dweller> ftpd: a wiesz co jest najlepsze
<dweller> że skład chemiczny tych jajek jest taki sam
<mayesto> jacekowski, ogolnie jest tak, ze wszystko dziala dopuki nie uspie, zahibernuje, wylacze kompa z win7, wtedy przestaje dzialac, w sieci w ogole nie widac ubuntu a windows zwraca "system windows nie moze uzyskac dostepu do \\sciezka"
<ftpd> DOPÓKI :(
<dweller> i tylko 0,00x% domieszki zmieniają ich smak i zapach
<dweller> czyli te gówna i robaki
<gjm> ftpd: wybaczam, używa przecinków
<mlodycompany> ftpd, zmecznie juz mnie ogarnia, nie mysle
<ftpd> Napisałbym "spoko, zdarza się nawet najlepszym", ale przecież ja jestem najlepszy i mi się nie zdarza. A nie lubię kłamać.
<ftpd> Zatem nie napiszę nic.
<mlodycompany> heh
<mlodycompany> i po ip wchodzi normalnie i widzi udzialy
<mlodycompany> czyli problem lezy po stronie windowsa
<dweller> as always
<ftpd> A ktoś coś dziś gdzieś pisał o sambie już.
<ftpd> 07:10:26 |    Voldenet   | hm, sambie wywalili mangle map, czy jest jakiś sposób na emulowanie tamtejszego zachowania?
<ftpd> Może w tym kierunku?
<ftpd> (Nie wiem, czym jest mangle map, być może ta 'porada' była idiotyczna.)
<mlodycompany> i jeszcze mnie rozlacza :(
<ftpd> mlodycompany:
<ftpd> 5:24:17 |        ftpd   | A ktoś coś dziś gdzieś pisał o sambie już.
<ftpd> 15:24:22 |        ftpd   | 07:10:26 |    Voldenet   | hm, sambie wywalili mangle map, czy jest jakiś sposób na emulowanie tamtejszego zachowania?
<ftpd> 15:24:29 |        ftpd   | Może w tym kierunku?
<ftpd> Jakbyś nie widział.
<ftpd> 15:24:48 |        ftpd   | (Nie wiem, czym jest mangle map, być może ta 'porada' była idiotyczna.)
<mlodycompany> ftpd, niech Ci pan Bog w dzieciach wynagrodzi
<mlodycompany> co to jest go mangle mam?
<ftpd> Nie mam zielonego pojęcia.
<mlodycompany> no spoko
<ftpd> Generalnie hint brzmiał raczej 'podobno coś się zmieniło w aktualnej wersji samby, może to generuje Twój problem'.
<mlodycompany> no ale to dziwne jest
<mlodycompany> w otoczeniu nie widac
<mlodycompany> a po ip wchodzi
<ftpd> Czyli nie masz problemu z samym działaniem samby i/lub montowaniem zasobów, a tylko nie widzisz tych swoich share?
<mlodycompany> dokladnie
<mlodycompany> nie widac w otoczeniu
<ftpd> A masz w tej sambie swojej jakieś browseable=yes, czy coś?
<ftpd> Generalnie ostatni raz robiłem sambę jakoś koło 2004.
<mlodycompany> yy w8, sprawdze, ale raczej tak
<ftpd> Także nie pamiętam.
<mlodycompany> mam
<ftpd> 15:33:06 |        ftpd   | Generalnie ostatni raz robiłem sambę jakoś koło 2004.
<ftpd> Więcej nie wiem.
<mlodycompany> no good
<mlodycompany> dziwna sprawa z tym jest ogolnie
<mlodycompany> obywatele a wiecie cos na temat konrolera sata pod pci w linuxach? dziala to ogolnie? stery potrzebne i czy sa?
<Voldenet> zależy jaki
<szymon_g> witam
<Szatan> witaj szymon_g
<szymon_g> witka :)
<Szatan> szymon_g: co tam w UK?
<szymon_g> a nic. pogoda do bani. przynajmniej na polnocy. czyli w sumie: tak jak zawsze :E
<szymon_g> hm... centos 6.2 czy rc fedory 17 :|...
<Szatan> szymon_g: może LFS? ;)
<szymon_g> ta. na pewno chce mi sie go stawiac ;)
<szymon_g> to juz predzej gentoo byloby. z tym ze postawienie lfsa to dopiero poczatek klopotow :)
<Szatan> szymon_g: są skrypty automatyzujące ;)
<Szatan> szymon_g: jak się serio nudzisz to skołuj jakiś czysty hdd i zrób hackintosha + porty z linuksa
<szymon_g> no, tez nad tym myslalem w sumie.
<Dreadlish> pff
<szymon_g> sprzet mam kompatybilny, miejsce by sie znalazlo
<Dreadlish> Szatan: co iatkosa sie nie umi postawić? hm? :D
<Szatan> Dreadlish: umi, ale nie bootuje się
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: dysk na gpt trzeba
<Dreadlish> Szatan: czyli nie umi
<Dreadlish> u mnie postawione == bootujące
<Szatan> Dreadlish: eh, normalnie się instaluje i przy końcu ładowania systemu zatrzymuje się i stoi
<szymon_g> Dreadlish: czyli uefi musi byc? zreszta- plyta glowna jest kompatybilna (przynajmniej wg tego co na forach znalazlem)
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: nie
<Szatan> szymon_g: uefi = jednoczesna indentyfikacja z macem
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: starczy bootloader
<szymon_g> chociaz, szczerze mowiac, jakos wiekszego sensu nie widze. poki co- winda ma wszystko czego potrzebuje (wstyd sie przyznac) :|
<Dreadlish> czego wstyd
<Dreadlish> nikt tu nie bije pałą za windowsa
<gjm> ekhm
<gjm> ;d
<szymon_g> :) "uderz w stol" ;)
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> pitolenie w bambus
<szymon_g> dexpot, sandboxie, notepad++ i mozna jechac ;)
<Szatan> szymon_g: a jak masz bardzo za dużo czasu to freebsd ;D
<szymon_g> Szatan: no, az tak to mi sie nie nudzi (jeszcze...) :)
<Szatan> eh, wkurza mnie to że każdy retail OSX'a jaki ściągnę z neta jest uszkodzony i nie idzie do iso przekonwertować
<Diabelko> wcale tak nie jest
<Szatan> Diabelko: soft co innego mówi
<Szatan> Diabelko: http://i.imgur.com/Fg0fS.png
<szymon_g> no to do sklepu sie udaj :) drogie nie sa. a pudelko ladne jest :)
<Diabelko> Szatan: ja bym nie obwiniał wszystkich obrazów płyt po kolei
<Yuras> Ty byś to pewnie zrobił w odwrotnej kolejności
<Diabelko> ya, sure
<gjm> Szatan: to znak od boga :>
<Szatan> gjm: którego nie ma
<Szatan> iAtkos bez problemu się dał przekonwertować
<Diabelko> Szatan: ściągasz to chociaż jak człowiek, przez torrenty?
<Szatan> Diabelko: tak
<Diabelko> Szatan: spróbuj je przytrzymać dłużej w torrencie
<Diabelko> zrób weryfikację, czy coś
<Diabelko> ja kiedyś ściągałem pierwszy lepszy z tpb
<Diabelko> i chodziło bez problemu
<Szatan> Diabelko: rtorrent mi już sprawdził
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> dmg2img
<Dreadlish> nie jakieś śmieszne ekstraktory srekstraktory
<Dreadlish> i od razu się okazuje, że wszystkie obrazy są dobre!
<tester> czesc
<Szatan> Dreadlish: http://n.kablownia.org/?0617dd9ad1d60344#AJd6qXWwh051eMp9uplyg7boxD0KSQdkXwre9isLObo=
<sjg> Dreadlish++;
<sjg> hm
<Dreadlish> eh
<tester> mam cos takiego
<tester> http://wklej.to/XgjaX
<Dreadlish> to ty to kurde na kondomy ciągniesz?
<sjg> jak macie dostep do windowsa to TransMac je ok..
<tester> to zle ? \
<tester> po aktualizacji do 12.04
<Szatan> Dreadlish: https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7009300
<Dreadlish> Szatan: md5 sie zgadza?
<gjm> uprzejmie prosi się o nie wklejanie linków do torrentów bo bedą kopy
<Szatan> gjm: nie do torrentów, tylko do stronek z magnet linkami ;x
<sjg> :DDD
<gjm> jeden wacek
<gjm> :)
<tester> wie moze ktos czy dpkg reconfigure a moze zwracac bledy ?
<tester> jak to naprawic
<Voldenet> tester: reinstalacja paczki z neta?
<tester> ahca ok a moze dodac repo cairo dock pisze ze to cos zwiazanego z cairo
<tester> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine
<tester> ale w ubuntu tweak jedynie mam cairo dock unstable a inaczje nie to niem jak przeinstalowac
<ftpd> jacekowski: ping
<jacekowski> ftpd: pong
<ftpd> jacekowski: metawatch umi OOTB google talka?
<ftpd> W sensie, powiadamiać?
<jacekowski> ni
<Ptak> dziendobry
<Ptak> ftpd: co komu daje jak sie mi wlamie na ruoter??
<BlessJah> prawdopodobieństwo takiego włamania jest bliskie zeru
<BlessJah> ale może wtedy prawie wszystko, podmieniać strony, blokować, podsłuchiwać
<ftpd> Ptak: Napisz jeszcze raz, poprawnie - wtedy przeczytam.
<BlessJah> ftpd: niepolskie słowo
<BlessJah> chodziło o trasownik
<ftpd> BlessJah: Co, gdzie, jak?
<ftpd> Jaki trasnownik?
<Ptak> no bo w logu rotera mam ze ktos sie prubuje wlamac i nie wiem czemu i po co
<office_> ojezus
<bastetmilo> Ptak: taka poprawność nie przejdzie.
<Ptak> a jak to napisac zeby przeszlo?
<BlessJah> po polsku
<BlessJah> trasownik
<BlessJah> :>
<bastetmilo> Bez błędów. Router. Próbuje.
<ftpd> I bez ??.
<ftpd> Przede wszystkim bez ??.
<Ptak> ftpd: co komu da jak sie mi wlamie na trasownik?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jak drugi raz napisał było bez ??
<ftpd> Życie to nie Gadu-Gadu. Tutaj nie wyskoczy kretyńska ikonka podskakująca.
<ftpd> Ptak: Będzie mógł monitorować, ograniczać lub modyfikować Twoje połączenie sieciowe.
<BlessJah> heh, szybko się przyjęło
<Ptak> a jak sobie z takimi delikwentami radzic?
<office_> mordowac
<Ptak> podoba mi sie ta opcja ale chyba sie nieuda bo skubaniec w rosji siedzi
<office_> i sobie wkreciles film ze Ci sie na trasownik wlamuje ?
<Ptak> nie no w logu mam
<office_> no jestem ciekaw co tam jest takiego w tym logu
<office_> pokaz no
<Ptak> ok
<ftpd> To po co wystawiasz trasownik na świat?
<ftpd> Niech przyjmuje tylko lokalne połączenia http/ssh.
<Ptak> a jak go showac??
<BlessJah> zrób zrzut ekranu i nam pokaż to logo
<bastetmilo> co to jest trasownik?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Za chwilę będziesz musiała mnie upominać, żebym opieprzał nieco milej. Robi się coraz gorzej.
<Ptak> http://pastebin.com/yZ63tEpd
<ftpd> bastetmilo: router, według BlessJah.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie bede Cię upominać. Nie jestem opem, więc nie mój obowiązek.
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> DoS to 'włamanie na trasownik'?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to jakieś polskie tłumaczenie słowa router?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak twierdzi BlessJah.
<office_> Ptak1: ze niby te dosy to jest to wlamanie ?
<bastetmilo> ah. I w ramach poprawności od dziś na kanale używamy słowa trasownik. Ciekawe.
<BlessJah> chinczyk
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Mnie to dość bawi, akurat.
<ftpd> office_: A teraz czytaj uważnie;
<ftpd> PRZESTAŃ
<ftpd> WSTAWIAĆ
<BlessJah> bastetmilo, ftpd: nazwa jest poprawna, choć spotyka się ją raczej w literaturze niż na co dzień
<ftpd> JEBANĄ
<ftpd> SPACJĘ
<ftpd> PRZED
<ftpd> ZNAK
<ftpd> ZAPYTANIA
<ftpd> Dziękuję.
<bastetmilo> brawo proszę pana.
<bastetmilo> pełna kulturka.
<ftpd> caps, flood, przekleństwo.
<ftpd> Będzie +q, czuję.
<BlessJah> starasz się
<bastetmilo> powinienes dostać opa :)
<BlessJah> ale to nie to jeszcze
<bastetmilo> za taką reakcje na błędy
<ftpd> Ale pczynajmniej jestem fair wobec samego siebie.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to weź się sam wyrzuć i wróć :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie mam uprawnień, nie mogę się wyrzucić. Mogę zrobić /cycle, ale to nie to samo.
<office_> proponuje sie przewietrzyc
<BlessJah> cyklista!
<BlessJah> wietrzę spisek
<bastetmilo> chodzilo mi o to, że sam wychodzisz i wracasz :)
<Ptak1> to jak ustawic trasownik zeby przyjmowal tylko lokalne połączenia http/ssh, w ktorej to zakladce bedzie?
<tester> ten lib od cairo dziala
<tester> ale dpkg znalazl inny blad
<tester> http://wklej.to/pjKxG
<tester> Pakiet "ia32-libs-multiarch" nie jest zainstalowany i informacje o nim nie są dostępne.
<tester> jednoczesnie ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<ftpd> Ptak1: Wydaje mi się, że już wczoraj napisałem Ci odpowiedź na takie pytania. Pozwolę sobie przypomnieć, daj mi chwilę.
<Ptak1> napisales
<Ptak1> ale w ktorej zakladce tego szukac bo normalnie nawet nie wiem jak to moze byc sformuowane
<ftpd> 20:55:51 |        ftpd   | Ptak1: O matko, może jeszcze mam przyjechać i zrobić to za Ciebie? Na routerze.
<ftpd> 20:56:16 |        ftpd   | Nie wiem, jak, bo a) nie wiem, jaki masz router; b) nie znam na pamięć wszystkich mozliwoch interfejsów wszystkich możliwych routerów.
<Ptak1> szybko ci poszlo znajdowanie
<ftpd> Bo wiedziałem, czego szukać.
<Diabelko> kurwa, jakby nie można było przejść przez wszystkie opcje albo zwyczajnie rozumieć trochę angielskiego
<ftpd> Diabelko++
<Ptak1> no widzisz a ja nie wiem
<bastetmilo> Ptak1: zaraz. Ty nie znasz angielskiego?
<office_> Ptak1: to sie dowiedz
<Ptak1> tak sie sklada ze znam angielski
<bastetmilo> Ptak1: więc o co chodzi?
<office_> to przestan sie blaznic takimi pytaniami
<Ptak1> ale nie wiem jak to moze byc sforuowane
<bastetmilo> ciężko jest przeczytać to jest napisane>
<bastetmilo> ?
<BlessJah> opów nie ma, potem się nie wyrobią z czytaniem backlogów
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale to nie jest napisane. To jest SFORUOWANE.
<ftpd> Ptak1: Zerknij może tutaj: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458/pl
<Ptak1> nie dzieki jakos sobie poradze przynajmniej mniej wiecej wiem co zrobic teraz tylko musze do tego dojsc jak
<office_> kliknac w kwadracik
<Ptak1> zgaduje ze Encapsulation PPoA to nie bedzie to
<office_> prawdopodobnie
<Ptak1> no w tym sek ze niewidze nic takiego jedyne co mam to internet ip czy chce staly czy dynaminczy
<Ptak1> dns adres to tez nie to
<Ptak1> a nat to nie wiem co to jest
<office_> to powodzenia
<ftpd> Ech. W takich chwilach zdaję sobie sprawę, że filozoficzne pytanie 'dlaczego istniejemy?' w przypadku niektórych jest bardzo fundamentalne.
<office_> hahaha
<Ptak1> jak nie masz po co zyc zyj na zlosc innym :P
<bastetmilo> Ptak1: robisz tak: jak nie wiesz o co chodzi z jakas opcja w routerze (tak, na złość będę tak pisać!) to sprawdzasz słowo-klucz w google. Np. nat.
<office_> aua
<office_> przeciez nie dajmy sie zwariowac
<office_> jak sam do tego jeszcze nie doszedl to ta podpowiedz i tak chyba juz nic nie zmieni
<tester> wieci moze co z tym pakietem ia32-libs-multiarch - przey reocnfigure daje ze go nie ma a install daje ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<ftpd> ia32?
<ftpd> O stary.
<ftpd> Itanium?
<ftpd> A ne, uff.
<TheNumb> http://www.kotywatory.pl/uploads/w_520510f3a0f4ac6a7f64e2f0bd56cd8b-49140651.gif
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cryx7rs> (at www.kotywatory.pl)
<ftpd> s/ne/nie/
<tester> no ia32
<lisu> Re
<Matan[M]> jak się wywołuje znaki z ascii w lin...
<Matan[M]> w win było alt+N°
<Matan[M]> a w lin?
<qermit> bastetmilo: done
<bastetmilo> qermit: dzięki
<qermit> nie wiedzialem ze ukladanie kabli jest takie ciezkie
<Sanyo1>  zna się ktoś na kręceniu core 2 duo i timingow ?
<Sanyo1> wogole na kreceniu FSB ktos sie zna ?
<gjm> Sanyo1: nie ten kanał
<ftpd> qermit: Jest strasznie.
<qermit> ftpd: no, ułożyłem dopiero połowę
<lisu> Sanyo1: tutaj psjemy ubuntu
<ftpd> qermit: A jakie kładziesz?
<Sanyo1>  czy wogóle zmienianie częstotliwości FSB jest dla płyty nieoptymalne ?
<gjm> Sanyo1: powtarzam, nie rozmawiamy tutaj na takie tematy
<gjm> :)
<ftpd> Sanyo1: Czego w 'nie ten kanał' nie zrozumiałeś?
<gjm> dobra, poradzę sobię :)
<Ptak> ftpd tobie potrzebny jest jakis worek treningowy na odprezenie
<bastetmilo> Ptak: a Tobie słownik. I co?
<Ptak> i by dobrze bylo
<gjm> jakiś problem?
<Ptak> kto? gdzie? jak?
<qermit> ftpd: wszystkie
<qermit> ftpd: tzn pozbywam sie bałaganu kablowego z za biurka
<ftpd> Aha.
<qermit> ftpd: https://plus.google.com/115020873805019801384/posts do wczoraj wyglądało to tak
<ftpd> qermit: Ja myślałem, że IT-related.
<ftpd> qermit: Nie widać nic.
<ftpd> A, ok.
<qermit> ftpd: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hucZUKZZmBs/T5ceZobrXBI/AAAAAAAAANg/l9jRvqurVgU/s1087/DSC07015.JPG a teraz?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bssukqn> (at lh5.googleusercontent.com)
<qermit> ftpd: poniekąd związane z IT
<sonyo> ?
<office_> !
<ftpd> qermit: Bardziej w stylu 'szafa rackowa'.
<qermit> ftpd: szafę rackową też mam
<ftpd> qermit: W chacie? Po co?
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> ftpd: mówiłem już chyba, bardzo dobrze tam się trzyma rzeczy
<ftpd> qermit: A słyszałeś o LagRack?
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> ftpd: chyba nie
<dweller> qermit: http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/LackRack
<dweller> ;)
<dweller> 20zł taki stolik kosztuje
<Dreadlish> "a by kupił"
<Dreadlish> ile on ma na wysokość?
<m477> a ja nie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> racja
<Dreadlish> nawet czysta deluxe tańsza
<Dreadlish> =.=
<m477> vouch
<dweller> Dreadlish: 45cm
<dweller> jest na stronce
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> zauwazylem
<m477> to po **** sie pytasz
<Dreadlish> m477: bo nei widziałem
<m477> :)
<Dreadlish> a ty po **** sie w********** w nieswoją rozmowę?
<Dreadlish> :)
<m477> w takiej sytuacji, nie wiem co powiedziec
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: [[bo tak]]
 * Skrzyp mistrz wpierdalania
<m477> a ten znow z tym latechem
<dweller> ehh
<Ozil1> elo
<Matan[M]> problem?
<m477> elo pozdro
<Matan[M]> internet fags? :P
<m477> tak
<Skrzyp> m477: to mediawiki jezd
<Dreadlish> siemka matan
<Ozil1> co polecacie kupić monitor 24 cale czy kupić sobie tv 32cale pokuj 3x4m
<m477> kup radio
<dweller> monitor
<Ozil1> potrzebuje 2monitor do kompa
<m477> do pokoju 3x4 ciezko laptopa wniesc
<dweller> nom
<Dreadlish> monitor
<dweller> pudełko po butach za drugie łóżko u mnie robi
<Ozil1> mam jeden 23" a drugi z lapka ale przesiadam się z lapka na stacjonarkę
<Ozil1> albo 2 takiego samego jak mam teraz
<Ozil1> i do tego mocowanie naścienne do 2 monitorów w standardzie vesa z regulacją w pionie i poziomie
<qermit> dweller: krótki taki lack
<dweller> qermit: stack a lackrack
<dweller> ja się zastanowić to 3 takie stoliczki, dwa kątowniki i jest porządnie zrobione
 * Matan[M] się zastanawia czy nie kupić sobie della 2312
<ftpd> Robiliście dropquest?
<Matan[M]> ciekawe czy mi intel hd 3000 uniesie taką rozdzielkę co ten monitorek na max wyciąga...
<Matan[M]> ftpd: to ktoś jeszcze dropboxa uzywa?
<ftpd> Matan[M]: A co jest teraz w modzie?
 * bastetmilo używa DB
<Matan[M]> ftpd: nie tyle w modzie co jak lubisz gdy ktoś ci w pliki zagląda...
<Matan[M]> chyba że dodali szyfrowanie wreszcie...
<ftpd> Matan[M]: No, masz rację. Umrę, bo faceci z dropboxa postanowią zobaczyć zawartość mojego zshrc
<dweller> Matan[M]: 1920x1080 każda karta uciągnie ;f
<ftpd> Matan[M]: Albo że logi z muda przeczytają.
<Matan[M]> ftpd: to po co ci na takie bajery 100GB
<Matan[M]> chociaż... zawsze coś
<dweller> Matan[M]: rzecz w tym że bez tej klauzuli mogą chuja zrobić z Twoimi plikami
<ftpd> Matan[M]: Chyba takie polaczkowe 'dają, to biorę'.
<dweller> równie dobrze mógłbyś je w koszu windowsa backupować
<jacekowski> Ozil1: ja mam 59 cali
 * Matan[M] nie wrzuca niczego na clouda, upload 16kb/s mu tego nie pozwala...
<jacekowski> ja uzywam backblaze do backupow
<Ozil1> jacekowski:  ale w takim małp pokoju ?
<Ozil1> małym*
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: wieźli ci go pewnie jak king konga, w klatce
<Matan[M]> :P
<dweller> ja dropboksa używam do składowania debilnych gifów, screenshotów i wymiany ebooków
<jacekowski> Ozil1: no cala sciane zajmuje
<ftpd> qermit: Stolik z Ikei, nazywający się 'lag' ma rozstaw nóg dokładnie jak szafa rackowa. Switche w to wiara wkręca :P
<Matan[M]> ikea... ;]
<jacekowski> ftpd: serio?
<ftpd> A stolik kosztuje jakoeś 30 pln.
<ftpd> jacekowski: No.
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo mi w sumie na kwadrat sie przyda
<jacekowski> bo chce sobie kupic bladecentre
<dweller> ftpd: lack
 * Matan[M] idzie, musi w końcu zacząć się uczyć pracy maturalnej na jutro
<dweller> masz wyżej link
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: widze że szykujesz się na jakieś zakupy, co?
<ftpd> No, lack.
<ftpd> Nie lag, my fail.
<jacekowski> bo za mniej niz £1k mozna kupic pelne z kompletem bladeow
<jacekowski> jakies takie 2007 albo i te okolice
<Diabelko> lol, mail na edu.pl to szereg przywilejów
<jacekowski> jak bylo nowe kosztowalo z 30 razy tyle
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nózki tego stolika są krótsze niż 10U
<Diabelko> kocham to już właśnie w tej chwili
<gjm> Ozil1: pierwsze ostrzeżenie
<jacekowski> bladecentre to chyba 6U
<ftpd> Zależy, jakie.
<ftpd> c7000 ma 10U.
<ftpd> Te IBM-a tej samej klasy też.
<jacekowski> to mi do domu jest
<jacekowski> a nie do serwerowni
<ftpd> To jak chcesz kobyłę do domu, to sobie weź Intel Modular Server.
<ftpd> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/modular-server/modular-server.html
<jacekowski> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IBM-BladeCenter-14-x-HS20-Dual-XEON-Blades-56Gb-Ram-hard-drives-full-sp-/200728779852?pt=UK_Computing_Servers&hash=item2ebc5e1c4c
<ftpd> 6U
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7bhanbn> (at www.ebay.co.uk)
<jacekowski> ta, ale to moge za grosze zlapac
<Ozil1> gjm: ale szybko poprawiłem błąd bo to nowa klawiatura jest wybaczysz?
<gjm> "nowa klawiatura" ← fascynujące. nie, pilnuj się
<ftpd> jacekowski: Psuły nam się często te blejdy IBM.
<ftpd> Na modularach stawiamy klastry proxmoxów.
<ftpd> Przyjemne.
<Ozil1> bastetmilo: no bo posprzedawałem te kompy co były zarekwirowane przez pieski
<jacekowski> a ty teraz w alledrogo robisz?
<gjm> "przez pieski" to możesz mieć co najwyżej dywan osrany
<Ozil1> gjm: ja podajże wczoraj widziałem jak tu ktoś pomylił czy nie dopisał literki i poprawił z gwiazdką
<qermit> ftpd: to chyba lack nie lag
<gjm> Ozil1: ktoś, mówiłem ci coś na ten temat
<ftpd> qermit: Tak. Wyjaśniliśmy to już.
<qermit> :)
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: mnie by było miło, jakbyś jednak pomyślał najpierw o mnie a nie o drugim monitorze. No chyba, że masz mnie gdzies.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ja od 'zawsze' w naszej znajomości robię w alledrogo, od 4,5 roku.
<jacekowski> kiedys podobno robiles u jakiegos ISP
<qermit> a ja wykladam na uczelni
<ftpd> jacekowski: 2005/2006, jak jeszcze w Lublinie mieszkałem.
<BlessJah> qermit: zmieniłeś zawód?
<Ozil1> bastetmilo: przecież powiedziałem ci że skończy się ten projekt i jesteśmy wtedy rozliczeni mogę ci za fryzjera teraz przesłać
<ftpd> jacekowski: Potem Radio Lublin, teraz allegro.
<jacekowski> ftpd: no to widzisz, nasza "znajomosc" jest dluzsza
<jacekowski> 4 lata temu to ja dostalem permbana na gentoo-pl
<ftpd> A. To ja używałem Gentoo od wersji 2004
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: nie robiłam tego dla Twoich klientów, tylko dla Ciebie. Wiec sie nie oburzaj, jak czytam ze sobie planujesz super zakupy, a ze mna sie nie rozliczasz.
<ftpd> Aż do 2007, kiedy zainstalowałem hakintosza, a potem kupiłem pierwszego maka.
<jacekowski> no ja konto na freenode mam juz 6 lat
<jacekowski> a ircowalem dluzej
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: załatwcie to na query
<jacekowski> i gentoo mialem dluzej
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Wybacz, ale może przeniesiecie tę dyskusję 'gdzieś'?
<qermit> ftpd: a potem powiekszyl ci sie odbyt?
<ftpd> Ja ircuję od 1998, ale na ircnecie większość czasu.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nigdy sie nie robi bez umowy zo dokladnymi terminami splaty
<gjm> ftpd: nie przesadzaj
<ftpd> 21:10:51 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Jun 02 09:22:50 2005 (6 years, 49 weeks, 4 days, 09:47:56 ago)
<Zippa> Hej
<Ozil1> bastetmilo: to na priv?
<Zippa> Pomocy
<gjm> o nie
<ftpd> Zippa: Ja Ci nie mogę pomóc, nie mam rąk :(
<jacekowski> 21:11 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- User reg.  : Mar 10 21:59:24 2006 (6 years, 9 weeks, 2 days, 21:12:13 ago)
<qermit> Zippa: albo bedziesz spokojny albo dostajesz kopa
<Zippa> Jak wgrać na Lubuntu flash player
<jacekowski> Zippa: google
<gjm> emacsem przez sendmail
<BlessJah> ubunt-restricted-extras
<Zippa> Szukałem i nic
<BlessJah> niektórzy tutaj już za sam nick dostają, czy coś mi umknęłoz jego wyczynów?
<BlessJah> Zippa: http://www.google.com/search?q=Jak+wgra%C4%87+na+Lubuntu+flash+player bardzo słabo szukałeś, albo mamy inny internet
<Zippa> nom rygor
<Zippa> thx
<ftpd> jacekowski: No, ja najpierw na ircnetowym #gentoo.pl siedziałem, potem przylazłem na freenode.
<kretu> BlessJah: widać na fejsbuku nie było
<jacekowski> ftpd: a w ogole, jak tam u was z ipv6
<ftpd> jacekowski: Dobrze.
<jacekowski> allegro.pl has no AAAA record
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % host -t AAAA cokupic.pl
<ftpd> cokupic.pl has IPv6 address 2a02:dc8:3:2::21
<ftpd> Póki co tylko kilka mniejszych serwisów ma.
<ftpd> allegro pewnie będzie na końcu.
<qermit> po co komu ipv6
<ftpd> qermit: Też nie wiem.
<jacekowski> qermit: for lulz
<ftpd> Absolutnie nigdzie nie mam.
<qermit> ipv6 jest dla ubogich
<jacekowski> qermit: ???
<jacekowski> qermit: mozesz troche rozwinac
<Zippa> już mam
<qermit> no tanie jest
<jacekowski> ipv4 tez jest tanie
<jacekowski> ba, kazdy jeden ma teraz ipv4
<Zippa> pierwszy minus dla Lubuntu to brak Centrum oprogramowania
<jacekowski> ide do chinczyka
<ftpd> Lol.
<m477> po kebaba z psa
<ftpd> Zippa: Twój pierwszy minus to chyba oczki z łajna.
<gjm> ejej, hejtujemy, ale grzecznie :)
<ftpd> Zippa: https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-software-center
<ftpd> gjm: Nie napisałem 'z gówna', doceń.
 * qermit zrobil sobie sterownik do telewizora
<gjm> to się chwali, fakt
<kretu> ftpd: powinienes napisać "z fekaliów"
<kretu> bardziej neutralne
<ftpd> No sorry, głoszenie bzdury jako 'prada', bo się nie umie znaleźć jest słabe.
<ftpd> s/prada/prawda/
<BlessJah> qermit: ja od wczoraj piszę klawkę i mysz po ssh
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Klawiatura po ssh? Po co?
<BlessJah> bo krótki research zwrócił mi tylko xte, a to mnie nie zadowala
<BlessJah> ftpd: jak już się wygodnie ułożę, nastawię odpowiedni kąt matrycy i wszystko zapnę na ostatni guzik
<ftpd> No ale jaki jest cel?
<qermit> BlessJah: ja zrobie sobie usb-over-ip do serwerowni domowej
<BlessJah> to będę mógł puścić albo zapauzować film za pomocą komórki
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> A to nie prościej skorzystać z gotowych rozwiązań?
<BlessJah> bez wstawania, bo już wygodnie leżę
<BlessJah> ftpd: na przykład?
<ftpd> Market/AppStore ma milion takich aplikacji.
<BlessJah> s60
<ftpd> A, to takich wynalazków to ja nie znam.
<BlessJah> symbian s60 v3
<qermit> ja robie sobie serwer http z api zebym mogl potem natywna aplikacje zrobic na fona
<Zippa> :)
<qermit> opłaca sie zbierać punkty na tych kartach payback?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ale to ten symbian nie ma aplikacji?
<ftpd> Żadnych?
<BlessJah> ma i to sporo
<ftpd> No to?
<BlessJah> do tego nie szukałem, poza tym może nie być
<BlessJah> przez sporo, rozumiem rzeczywiście coś robiące, nie chłam jakiego pełno na androida i inne
<ftpd> TeamViewer ftw.
<BlessJah> ftpd: choć niewątpliwie nie ma tego tyle, co na andka
<qermit> TeamViewer?
<ftpd> No ba.
<ftpd> Po co wymyślać koło na nowo?
<gjm> dla sportu
<qermit> no wlasnie, po co komu nowe, lepsze opony
<qermit> kiedys nie bylo zimowek i ludzie jezdzili samochodami
<Zippa> THX Flash działa
<gjm> \o/
<gjm> niemożliwe
<m477> kiedys nie bylo samochodow
<m477> i ludzie tez jezdzili ;o
<BlessJah> ftpd: dla zabawy, nauki, przyjemności czy wspomnianego sportu
<BlessJah> ftpd: zbliża się sesja, trzeba się czymś zająć
<BlessJah> jak ja stworzyłem te krzaki, nie mam pojęcia
<BlessJah> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<qermit> sesja?
<qermit> bicz plis
<ftpd> Studenci :(
<qermit> ftpd: a ty kiedy skonczysz studia?
<ftpd> qermit: A po co?
<ftpd> Nie mam co robić, tylko brakujące dwa lata filozofii, pracując całe życie w IT. Jasne.
<qermit> ftpd: są też inne kierunki niż filozofia
<ftpd> qermit: Ale to wtedy 'skończysz' przestaje być właściwym słowem.
<ftpd> Bo inne musiałbym zacząć.
<ftpd> No i: jakie niby? Informatyka? Bicz plis, żeby mnie w dotnecie uczyli całki liczyć?
<ftpd> Albo żebym wódkę pił na wykładzie bardziej dyskretnie, niż matematyka?
<m477> matematyka pije wodke na wykladach?
<Dreadlish> dołączyłbyś sie co?
<m477> nie
<ftpd> m477: Nie, matematyka jest (bywa) dyskretna.
<m477> ;o
<qermit> znajomy robiła analizę ze 4 lata chyba
<m477> wybitny umysł, bez wątpienia.
<qermit> jeżeli wysokość wynagrodzenia jest wprost proporcjonalna to masz racje
<m477> w takim razie nie mam racji
<m477> zreszta jezeli wysokosc wynagrodzenia jest dla Ciebie miara intelektu, to ja nie mam pytan
<qermit> intelektu społecznego
<m477> to co innego
<ftpd> Ogarnięcia życia.
<sysek> D:
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jyooqMZcNFk
<gjm> :>
 * sysek wlacza sobie Dzem
 * m477 włącza powidła
<mlodycompany> powiedzcie mi dlaczego mi taka komenda w cronie nie dziala: tar -zcf /var/backups/`date +%F`/home.tgz /home/
<mlodycompany> problem tkwi w `date +%F`
<mlodycompany> normalnie w konsoli dziala
<gjm> nie kopiuj na pałę to się dowiesz
<mlodycompany> akurat nie skopiowane tylko odkomentowane i lekko zmodyfikowane
<mlodycompany> :)
<gjm> mhm
<mlodycompany> wiec?
<jacekowski> z bardzo podstawowego powodu
<jacekowski> cron nie umie ``
<jacekowski> wrzuc to do bashowego skryptu
<mlodycompany> aaaa
<mlodycompany> no juz to wlasnie robie
<sysek> to nic, ze kraty mala
<sysek> polacuj mnie ten jeden raz.
<mlodycompany> dziekowac za odpowiedz
<sysek> Wizard: jest?
<sysek> albo bastetmilo?
<bastetmilo> sysek: ?
<sysek> o jestes
<sysek> a nic
<sysek> tak chcialem z kims pogadac
<bastetmilo> ah
<sysek> naszlo mnie na Dzem
<sysek> i znow na rozkminke
<bastetmilo> nie lubie Dżemu :)
<m477> :)
<sysek> czemu ?
<kretu> bo rydel strasznie zawodzi
<bastetmilo> bo nie. Nie trafia do mnie.
<sysek> zawodzi ?
<sysek> w jakim sensie?
<kretu> jęczy/zaciąga
<kretu> po prostu zawodzi
<sysek> a ja go strasznie lubie.
<sysek> szkoda, ze nie moge uslyszec Dzemu na zywo
<kretu> ten wokalista, co teraz z nimi jest ponoć spoko
<sysek> balcar? moze byc.
<sysek> ale to nie to samo
<sysek> nie ma tego czegos
<kretu> tego zawodzenia nie ma
<kretu> zgadza się
<sysek> ech
<sysek> no jak chcesz no.
<kretu> dobra, czepiam się, mam po prost alergie na rydla
<kretu> i tyle
<sysek> ja nic nie mowie przeciez.
<sysek> ale jest mi milo
<sysek> ze slucham takiej muzyki
<kretu> ojca tadeusza słuchaj, a nie jakieś dżemy.. ;-]
<kretu> o nalepe mi oczywiście chodzi
<sysek> a to Wizard
<sysek> dal komentarz 40 min na osnews
<sysek> a tu go nie ma
<bastetmilo> straszne :)
<sysek> no straszne
<sysek> towarzysz sie obija
<kretu> tw Wizard
<kretu> śledzony na każdym kroku
<bastetmilo> pożądany w każdej chwili
<gjm> nie
<bastetmilo> co nie?
<Mongolski> przeciwieństwo tak
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<ftpd> Czelą.
<m477> st
<sjg> nd
<scx> rd
<ftpd> http://www.buildtheenterprise.org/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-06
<shpaq> mornin'
<zaf_> Cześć, potrzebuję informację na temat: sposobów analizowania przyczyny wystąpienia kernel panic’a w linux
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> przy panicu nie rebootuje, zazwyczaj widzisz dlaczego się wywaliło.
<gjm> zaf_: Pytałeś już o to.
<jacekowski> ubuntu sie rebootuje
<jacekowski> ma ustawione reboot on panic
<Dreadlish> aj ubuntu :/
<Dreadlish> parametry kernela da się przestawić
<zaf_> @gmj wiem, że już pytałem, ale nadal nie wiem :(
<gjm> gmj
<gjm> Super.
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> aż tak bym go nie pomylił sam XD
<zaf_> sorry, gjm :)
<zaf_> literówka
<DaZ> ope gmj
<gjm> stahp, pls
<zaf_> przepraszam, jeszcze raz za literówkę
<zaf_> to już się więcej nie powtórzy
<slawekebi> .²³¼½½½
<Xun_Vixx> Jak bardzo mi się >nie chce< upgrejdować z 11.04 do 12.04...
<ZafPL_> test
<konradb> http://ask.fm/spiochu
<konradb> http://ask.fm/jaszyna
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-07
<ftpd> Jo.
<ftpd> Skąd wziąć paczki z 32bit libami na 64bit systemie?
<gjm> dpkg -i --force-architecture nazwa_paczki
<DaZ> dziwne :c
<ftpd> gjm, Ale to mi podmieni, a nie doinstaluje obok?
<gjm> Kurde, nie wiem, a spróbuj: apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<jacekn_> ftpd: chyba to powinno dzialac: apt-bet install paczka:i386
 * jacekn_ lunches
<ftpd> gjm, O, ia32-libs ok.
<ftpd> Mam jakąś durną aplikację 32bit.
<ftpd> I mi płacze, że libów nie widzi.
<jacekowski> ftpd: sprawdz co ldd pisze
<jacekowski> jakie liby i w ogole
<ftpd> 	libkeyutils.so.1 => not found
<ftpd> 	libsasl2.so.2 => not found
<ftpd> Ta.
<ftpd> A tak korzysta z i386:
<ftpd> 	libc.so.6 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0xf753c000)
<grek> czesc
<grek> wiecie moze z czego moze wynikac ignorowanie dyrektywy pominiecia - RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/(media/|cache)/?.* 
<grek> daje /media/test.jpg jest ok
<grek> daje /media/testNiestistniejacy.jpg 
<grek> i przechjodzi dalej czyli w
<grek> wykonuje RewriteRule	^.*			index.php			[L,QSA]
<grek> a chyba nie powinno ? 
<sauevaem> Od upgradu do 13.04 laptop czasami nie chce wyjść z uśpienia, nie ma w tym żadnej prawidłowości i powiedział bym, że dzieje się to w 10% przypadków, jest coś co mogę sprawdzić/zrobić poza downgradem?
<sauevaem> Albo chociaż jakieś pomysły jak odtworzyć ten błąd.
<shpaq> w logi 'paczaj'
<sauevaem> boot log?
<shpaq> nie wiem jakie masz logi w ubuntu
<shpaq> ja bym patrzył w dmesg i acpi
<shpaq> ale ja to z warszawy jestem i posypuję truskawki cukrem
<qermit> o/
<ZafPL> Hi, how can I debug kernel panic except use GDB, Kdump, crash and Backtrace?
<gjm> 1. Pytałeś już… (to już 3 raz) 2. To polski kanał.
<ZafPL> gjm, jak nacisnąłem enter zobaczyłem że jerstem na ubuntu-pl
<ZafPL> gjm, teraz przynajmniej mam jakieś konkrety, w postaci nazw narzędzi :D
<jacekowski> kernel panic sie debuguje tylko i wylacznie narzedziami ktore wymieniles
<ZafPL> jacekowski, nie ma innych?
<ZafPL> jacekowski, szkoda....
<jacekowski> to troche jakbys pytal czym odkrecic srubke, oprocz srubokretu
<jacekowski> owszem, mozna nozem probowac ale srubokretem jest 100x prosciej
<gjm> To zależy… :)
<ntat> Cześć
<dweller> jacekowski: metod jest więcej
<dweller> chociaż to nie stricte debugowanie kodu jako takiego ;f
<ZafPL> dweller, jakie znasz jeszcze metody?
<dweller> a po co Ci ta wiedza? :>
<ZafPL> dweller, mam takie zadanie domowe, mam podać minimum 3 metody zbierania informacji o przyczynie wystąpienia kernel panic
<dweller> ah, allegro
<dweller> wiki na ubuntu.com jest dobrym miejscem do przeszukania, kernel debugging zdaje sie ma wydzielone działy
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-08
<shpaq> mornin'
<BlessJah> sigh
<daniel> witam wszystkich
<Guest34084> prosiłbym Was o pomoc
<Guest34084> przesiadłem się na Unity
<Guest34084> i z lewego menu po kliknięciu PPM otwierają się aplikacje
<Guest34084> jednak kolejne kliknięcie nie chowa okna/aplikacji
<Guest34084> jest jakaś możliwość skonfigurowania tego?
<Guest34084> czy mógłbym prosić o odp?
<jacekowski> poczekaj to moze ktos bedzie wiedzial
<Guest34084> coś czuję, że trochę to potrwa 
<G4m3B0y> hej
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ping ping
<qermit> o/
<anemus> qermit: o>
<karolinq> dzien dobry
<ftpd> Nie taki dobry, ale cześć.
<karolinq> mam pytanie, czy instalujac za pomoca wubi jest opcja na pozbycie sie windy?
<DaZ> nie.
<Drathir> bry...
<Quintasan> \o
<Drathir> trzeba zobaczyc co serwerek narozrabial po nieobecnosci :/
<Drathir> hmmm... chyba nie tak tragicznie tylko jakims bledem krytycznym na ircu polecialo.. 
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-09
<noneo> Kraków wita.
<shpaq> kogo?
<noneo> Tych, co wstali przed hejnałem.
<gjm> Polska mistrzem polski.
<shpaq> lol
<soee> można od razu jakos uruchamiac know prywatne firefoxa bez otwierania normalnego i  dopiero z poziomu jego menu prywatnego ?
<soee> *okno
<prs>   -private           Enable private browsing mode.
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> ale cisza O.o
<host> witam, czy jest ktoś w pokoju kto zna trochę unity?
<host> mam pytanie odnośnie menu, otóż po kliknięciu w ikonę aplikacja się pokazuje, natomiast drugie kliknięcie nie chowa jej
<host> idzie to jakoś ustawić?
<Stirlitz> nie idzie, kiedyś było spatchowane w ppa
<Stirlitz> host, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-get-dodge-windows-and-minimize.html
<host> czyli minimalizacja do paska tylko z górnego buttonu>?
<Stirlitz> albo skrótem
<host> Stirlitz: dziękuję za link, ide czytać
<host> a jakim skrótem?
<Stirlitz> przytrzymaj winkey to ci pokaże pomoc
<Stirlitz> host, tu jest nowsze http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-get-unity-launcher-window-dodge.html
<host> Stirlitz: tylko, że to drugie tyczy się tylko chowania menu 
<Stirlitz> a może
<host> eh dzięki za pomoc, ale na 13.04 i tak nie chodzi
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dysk padl, bedzie wymieniany w ciagu najblizszej przyszlosci
<garr> ktoś wie, o co chodzi z tym alertem w wynikach wyszukiwania na yt?
<garr> Eksperyment: wyniki wyszukiwania mogą zawierać treści poufne. Prosimy ich nie udostępniać poza Google.
<kklimonda> nikt nic nie wie
<PaulEU> witam ;)
<gjm> garr: https://twitter.com/YouTube/status/332583914818379776
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-10
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wymiana dysku wymaga restartu serwera?
<Wizard> Cześć, trole.
<BlessJah> ahoj o/
<Wizard> O, cześć BlessJah.
<gjm> O, cześć gjm.
<Wizard> O, cześć gjm.
<gjm> Wizard: Cześć!
<DeXTeD> O, cześć wszystkim
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Co tam na starych śmieciach?
<gjm> Nic ciekawego się nie dzieje.
<anemus> cisza wszędzie, głucho wszędzie, co to będzie? weekend będzie...
<Wizard> gjm: Może to i lepiej
<Wizard> Aktualizował już ktoś do Raringa?
<jacekn_> Wizard: tak, jeszcze jak w becie byl
<Wizard> jacekn: Naprawdę tak zachrzania, jak piszo?
<jacekn> Wizard: specjalnie nie zauwazylem ale mam mocny sprzet wiec nawet stare unity bylo spoko
<Wizard> Aha.
<jacekn> Wizard: no i jesli uzywaz gui troche to jest pare usprawnien jak np. update manager ale nic wielkiego
<Wizard> No to sobie dziś strzelę aktualizację.
<Wizard> Unity z dnia na dzień coraz lepsze? :P
<Wizard> A tak ludzie klęli na nie :D
<jacekn> tak mysle. coraz bardziej dopracowane
<jacekn> szczerze mowiac dopiero jakies 6 miesiecy temu sie przesiadlem na unity
<jacekn> i troche bolalo na poczatku
<jacekn> wiesz ludzie wyzywali ale i tak z 90% linuxa na desktopie uzywa unity jak nie wiecej
<gjm> #statystykiztyłkawzięte
<gjm> Uwielbiam takie.
<jacekn> gjm: no coz, ciezko to policzyc ale wikipedia + kraje takie jak indie czy brazylia sugeruja ze unity jednak jest najbardziej popularne
<jacekn> gjm: (przez wikiedia mam na mysli ich logi)
<gjm> Tak? A Co z KDE?
<gjm> co
<jacekn> gjm: z tego co pamietam przy kubuntu vs ubuntu byla straszna roznica, przynajmniej w statystykach wikipedia. Osobiscie tez bardzo lubie KDE, przez jakies 8 lat uzywalem praktycznie tylko KDE
<jacekn> gjm: o znalazlem: http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm
<jacekn> wiadomo to sa tylko statystyki wikipedi ale cos tam mozna wywnioskowac z nich. np ubuntu 1100 mln vs kubuntu 2
<lubotu3> Error: Ubuntu bug 1100 could not be found
<gjm> Przecież można mieć Ubunty z KDE.
<jacekn> mozna oczywscie, robie zalozenie ze wiekszosc ludzi jak chce kde to zainstaluje kubuntu. Tam sam przeciez mozna miec kubuntu z unity
<gjm> Poza tym napisałeś o Unity na Linuksie, a nie Ubuntu.
<gjm> Więc te 90% to gruba przesada.
<jacekn> gjm: no jesli chesz naukowego potwierdzenia tego stwierdzenia to nie mam, to jest moja opinia po prostu ale bazowana na pewnych faktach
<gjm> Nie naukowego, jeżeli ktoś podaje jakieś statystyki to powinien mieć coś czym może je chociaż w przybliżeniu potwierdzić.
<jacekn> jak spojrzysz na te statystyki to i tak ubuntu to jest jakies 95% ruchu linuxowego pomijajac androida i jakies "other"
<jacekn> gjm: no wiec masz link wyzej plus masz della np. ktory sprzedaje mase komputerow z preinstalowanym unity w indiach i chinach
<jacekn> statystyki wikipedii nie sa idealne ale mysle ze oddaja ogolny podzial dystrybucji. Wiadomo to moja interpretacja ;)
<gjm> http://distrowatch.com/
<gjm> Ubuntu na 3 miejscu.
<jacekn> i to nam mowi ze na google ubuntu jest na 3 miejscu, nie za bardzo pomaga w pokazaniu jakie dystrybucje sa faktycznie uzywane
<jacekn> gjm: ale to temat rzeka i tak, zgadzam sie ze ciezko to dokladnie policzyc wszystko
<gjm> To nie są statystki wyszukiwania, tylko ilość odwiedzeń strony, dlatego jeśli wybierzesz "Last 7 days" na pierwszym miejscu będzie Debian, ze względu na najnowsze wydanie.
<jacekn> gjm: "They correlate neither to usage nor to quality and should not be used to measure the market share of distributions" <-- distrowatch
<jacekn> ale masz racje co to metody
<gjm> Oczywiście że to nie jest dobrym wyznacznikiem, ale zainteresowanie dystrybucją przekłada się na ilość jej użytkowników.
<jacekn> wsrod profesjonalistow pewnie distrowatch odzwierciedla dobrze w miare natomiast pomija zwyklycy uzytkownikow
<gjm> Niby czemu?
<jacekn> no coz kazdy ma swoja opinie. Ja sadze ze statystyki wikipedi lepiej odzwierciedlaja podzial dystrybucji wsrod wszystkich uzytkownikow nic distrowatch
<gjm> "sąd sądem, ale sprawiedliwość musi być po naszej stronie"
<gjm> Idę po kawę ;)
<jacekn> hahah tak tutaj masz racje w 100%
<jacekn> tez wracam do pracy
<bagsiur> hejka 
<bagsiur> mam problem z mysql - dodawanie userów
<jacekowski> a jak to robisz?
<bagsiur> wszystkie operacje kończą się query ok, userzy dodają się do tabelek o czym świadczy select SELECT user, host, password FROM mysql.user;
<bagsiur> create user 'jakis_user'@'%' identified by 'pass';
<bagsiur> nastepnie mysql -u jakis_user -p
<bagsiur> niestety klient mysql wpuszcza mnie bez podania hsła
<bagsiur> dzieje się tak nawet jeśli zamiast usera wpisze dowolny ciag znaków
<bagsiur> nastepnie mysql -u sdfsdfsdfds -p
<bagsiur> domyślam się że chodzi o cache mysql
<bagsiur> probowałem wszystkich flush'y
<bagsiur> restart mysql: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart nie pomoga...
<bagsiur> co może być nie tak?
<Wizard> Nie wiem, pewnie PEBKAC :)
<Wizard> Ale ja się nie znam na mysql :)
<gjm> Złośliwiec.
<Wizard> Oj już tam od razu.
<Wizard> bagsiur: Sprawdź konfigurację mysql, ewentualnie zmień, żeby wpuszczał tylko z hasłem.
<bagsiur> spróbuje...
<jacekowski> wywalilo mnie
<jacekowski> jaki to problem masz?
<bagsiur> hmmm, problem mam taki że nie mogę dodać usera... znaczy dodaje się jest query ok
<bagsiur> ale przez klienta nie moge sie na niego zalogowac mysql -u user -p
<bagsiur> moge zalogowac sie bez hasla, podobnie wpisując dowolny ciąg znaków zamiast nazwy usera
<bagsiur> ktoś podopwiedział mi żebym zmienił w konfiguracji żeby wpuszczał tylko z hasłem userów
<bagsiur> ale nie wiem jak to zrobić..
<jacekowski> nic w konfiguracji
<bagsiur> wiec właśnie przekopuje googla... może ktoś wie?
<jacekowski> znany "problem"
<bagsiur> konfiguracje mam czysto ubuntową, taką jak po sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<jacekowski> zrob
<jacekowski> select  host,user,char_length(password) from user;
<jacekowski> use mysq;
<jacekowski> use mysql;
<jacekowski> a potem to - select  host,user,char_length(password) from user;
<jacekowski> i pokaz
<bagsiur> SELECT user, host, password FROM mysql.user;
<bagsiur> pokazuje że user dodał się do tabelki
<jacekowski> pokaz co tam masz
<bagsiur> przykładowy user którego dodałem: %            | bawarte          |                    41 
<jacekowski> POKAZ CALOSC
<jacekowski> na pastebin
<bagsiur> dla zapytania:select host,user,char_length(password) from mysql.user;
<jacekowski> tak
<bagsiur> +--------------+------------------+-----------------------+
<bagsiur> | host         | user             | char_length(password) |
<bagsiur> +--------------+------------------+-----------------------+
<bagsiur> | localhost    | root             |                    41 |
<bagsiur> | bagsiur-K52F | root             |                    41 |
<bagsiur> | 127.0.0.1    | root             |                    41 |
<bagsiur> | ::1          | root             |                    41 |
<bagsiur> | localhost    |                  |                     0 |
<bagsiur> | bagsiur-K52F |                  |                     0 |
<bagsiur> | localhost    | debian-sys-maint |                    41 |
<bagsiur> | localhost    | phpmyadmin       |                    41 |
<bagsiur> | %            | bawarte          |                    41 |
<bagsiur> +--------------+------------------+-----------------------+
<bagsiur> 9 rows in set (0.00 sec)
<gjm> Nie wklejaj na kanał.
<jacekowski> delete * from mysql.user where user = ''; flush privileges;
<jacekowski> i bedzie dzialac
<bagsiur> zobaczymy :)
<Drathir> bry...
<bagsiur> dzięki działa :)
<qermit> jacekowski: zapomniałeś o tym żeby nie kasować debian-sys-maint
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Wizard> qermit: :*
<jacekowski> qermit: no nie wykasowalem przeca
<jacekowski> qermit: wykasowalem tylko userow bez nazwy
<qermit> aa fakt
<qermit> zapomniałem
<Drathir> tak z ciekawosci mialby ktos moze na priv do polecenia jakies sprawdzone vpn-y albo proxy?
<Drathir> i niestety najlepiej gdyby byly darmowe...
<jacekowski> jakas czeska serwerownia daje darmowe VPSy
<jacekowski> mozesz tam sobie postawic 
<jacekn> i sa miejsca gdzie raspberry pi za darmo hostuja
<gjm> jacekowski: Polakom już chyba nie dają.
<Vorbis^> trzeba podać czeski numer komórki
<Drathir> a to nie problem by byl o ile darmowe...
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> o/
<gjm> matko bosko, jak gorąco
<grek__> czesc znajomy przyniusl mi kompa do aktualizacji i ma maly problem 
<Quintasan> Tu się zgodzę
<grek__> http://wklej.to/VsfpE
<grek__> jak to naprawic
<Quintasan> grek__: robiłeś apt-get update?
<grek__> tak 
<grek__> przechodzi bez bledow
<grek__> w snapic jest ten linux image jako uszkodzony 
<grek__> synaptic
<Quintasan> grek__: wyrzuć linux-generic-pae
<Quintasan> well
<grek> jestem na innym kompie
<grek> ok probuje usuwac
<grek> noi ok usunął sie- dzieki - nie wiedzialem czy moge to kasowac czy nie
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> poczekałby chwilę
<grek> kto ja ? jestem caly czas ten komp do naprawy sie łaczy i rozlacza
<grek> ogólnie 13.04 to bardzo fajna wersja
<grek> duzo szybciej dziala unity 
<grek> zrobili jakies cashowanie wynikow przez to sie tak szybko pokazuja wczesniej muliło teraz jest wygodne
<grek> szkoda ze tomboy nie jest w standarcie i ciezko zainstalowac lens do unity
<grek> bo unity + tomboy + lens to super sprawa
<Quintasan> grek: Zrób update
<Quintasan> i spróbuj przeinstalować linux-generic-pae
<Quintasan> grek: Nie wiem w ogóle czemu masz -pae
<Quintasan> Description-en: Transitional package.
<Quintasan>  This package will always depend on linux-generic.
<Quintasan> a z kolei linux-generic
<Quintasan> Description-en: Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers
<Quintasan>  This package will always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel
<Quintasan>  and headers.
<Quintasan> Także nie ma sensu pobierać pae
<buharin> pomoglby ktos w c++?
<Wizard> grek: A gnote nie działa?
<buharin> Wizard, znasz c++?:D
<Wizard> Tyle ło ile.
<Wizard> Znam postawy, z STL jestem słaby.
<buharin> Wizard, bo cos namieszalem i juz chyba wolalbym by ktos mi zerknal
<buharin> http://ideone.com/RQyQFG
<grek> Wizard:  nie wiem czy gnote to kompatybilne z tomboy wiec powinno
<Wizard> buharin: I co tam jest źle?
<buharin> Wizard, probuje wygenerowac tablice struktur i kopie tej tablicy zwrocic do tasks
<buharin> i cos namieszalem
<Wizard> Nie kompiluje się?
<buharin> na 100 sposob kombinowalem mam takie cos TaskGenerator.cpp:26:30: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘generateTasks’ with no type [-fpermissive]
<buharin> TaskGenerator.cpp:26:1: error: prototype for ‘int TaskGenerator::generateTasks()’ does not match any in class ‘TaskGenerator’
<buharin> In file included from TaskGenerator.cpp:8:0:
<buharin> TaskGenerator.h:22:23: error: candidate is: SingleTask TaskGenerator::generateTasks()
<Wizard> Bo nie zwracasz typu w implementacji ;)
<Wizard> Pipko.
<buharin> Wizard, a jak niby mam zwracac typ w implemetacji
<Wizard> Normalnie, musisz napisać.
<Wizard> Musisz napisać tak samo, jak w deklaracji :D
<Wizard> Nawet ci GCC powiedziało, gdzie masz błąd.
<buharin> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m58qz9jVVa1qjb4aeo1_500.jpg
<Wizard> :)
<suitch_> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć suitch.
<suitch> czesc Wizard 
<Wizard> Co tam?
<Wizard> Jak małe?
<buharin> Wizard, poprawilem kod ale zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz
<buharin> jesli funkcja zwraca wskaznik 
<buharin> to znaczy ze adres nie
<wojtas_> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1368121124188.jpg
<Wizard> buharin: Tak.
<buharin> Wizard, dobra wyjasnilem w koncu wszystko sobie i dziala :D
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Hmm jest tylko jeden szczegół, który pomijasz, buharin.
<buharin> Wizard, nom?
<Wizard> Kopiowanie struktur :>
<Wizard> A nie, to chyba jednak nie to.
<buharin> Wizard, nie skopiowalem przekazalem wskaznik
<ftpd> wojtas_, Linkowanie do 4chana jest słabe, te linki upływają po ~20 minutach.
<wojtas_> ftpd: dzieki za info.. nawet nie wiedziałem
<wojtas_> czesc Wizard 
<BlessJah> o/
<Drathir> BlessJah: \o
<prs> da się w ubuntu cofnąć ostatni upgrade?
<Stirlitz> niespecjalnie, chyba że "z palca" jak masz starsze pakiety w cache
<prs> lipa, bo walczyłem długo z freezami, rozwiązałem problem i zrobiłem po nim upgrade, żeby się upewnić czy wszystko ok.
<prs> i teraz mam kurwa 640x480 i brak możliwości wrzucenia wyższej rozdzielczości.
<prs> jak odpalam nvidia settings to mówi, że nie mam nvidii.
<prs> nawet jak mam nvidia driver w xorg.conf
<prs> jak żyć? :|
<prs> ftpd: ↑
<Belzebub> prs: umierać w "bulu i cierpieniu" :)
<ftpd> Możesz z loga wyciągnąć listę paczek i ręcznie znieść. I tu się nie klnie podobno.
<Stirlitz> bo pewnie się moduł nie ładuje, starszą wersje powinieneś mieć w /var/cache
<ftpd> A nie trzeba tego modułu zreinstalować/zrekompilować?
<ftpd> Bo pewnie kernel masz mniejszy.
<ftpd> Tfu. Nowszy (sorry, ogladam mecz).
<Stirlitz> ale to juz dkms robi jakby automatycznie
<ftpd> Modprobe Ci w ogóle widzi ten moduł?
<Stirlitz> w logu xorga poza tym...
<prs>  modprobe nvidia
<prs> FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<ftpd> prs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/214150/ubuntu-12-10-wont-display-properly-after-kernel-upgrade
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c4mp24q> (at askubuntu.com)
<prs> spróbuję
<Stirlitz> /var/log/dkms czy podobnie tam powinno byc czemu się nieskompilowało
<Stirlitz> o ile w ogóle do tego doszło
<prs> dpkg? :>
<prs> bo mam w /var/log tylko dpkg i dmesga
<prs> i dist-upgrade
<prs> jaki jest w ubuntu odpowiednik eix -I? czyli szukanie w zainstaowanych pakietach
<ftpd> A tak na chama, odinstalować nvidię i zainstalowac jeszcze raz?
<Stirlitz> dpkg -l
<ftpd> dpkg -l
<prs> un  linux-headers    <brak>   
<prs> czym się różni nvidia-current od nvidia-96?
<prs> i nvidia-173
<Stirlitz> apt-cache show pakiet 
<prs> hmm... to chyba potrzebuje 173 a nie current
<prs> chociaż z drugiej strony mam 7300 więc powinno być w obu.
<Stirlitz> zrób apt-get install -reinstall nvidia cośtam i zobacz co wypluje 
<prs> k, próbuje.
<prs> znaczy na razie próbuje -173, potem spróbuje reinstall
<prs> no, i 173 weszło bez problemów, zobacze jak po reboocie.
<ftpd> A masz w ogóle zainstalowane cokolwiek?
<prs>  dpkg -l nvidia
<prs> Nie znaleziono pakietu pasującego do wzorca nvidia.
<Stirlitz> | grep nvidia
<prs> co jest dziwne, bo przed chwilą się 173 zainstalowało i teraz po reboocie tak jakby szybciej te 640x480 klika.
<prs> rc  nvidia-173                             173.14.30-0ubuntu8.1
<prs> ii  nvidia-current                         304.88-0ubuntu0.0.
<prs> co znaczy rc i ii?
<Stirlitz> ii zainstalowane rc zdaje sie tylko config został
<Stirlitz> chociaż moge niepamietać ;)
<prs> wywale current, zrobie 173 jeszcze raz i zobacze.
<Stirlitz> od momentu jak mam lapa z intelem zapomniałem o grafice
<prs> też tak mam.
<prs> tylko ostatnio desktopa chciałem rozruszać.
<Stirlitz> zrób install --reinstall current
<Stirlitz> skoro wczesniej działało 
<prs> nie wiem jakie wcześniej było current.
<Stirlitz> a chyba że to jakis duży upgrade
<prs> może od tej wersji np. coś jest nie tak.
<Stirlitz> to moze być
<prs> no to taki ~400M update do LTSa
<ftpd> Wygrepaj.
<prs> po powiedzmy ~2 miesiącach.
<ftpd> W logach apta, jakiego miałeś currenta.
<prs>  modprobe nvidia
<prs> root@art-desktop:/home/art# 
<prs> ha!
<prs> weszło teraz.
<prs> na 173
<prs> ide reboot obczaje.
<ftpd> Nie umiesz iksów przeładować bez rebootu? :P
<Stirlitz> poza tym wbrew pozorom ubuntu ma dokumentację, i można doczytać które do czego
<prs> ftpd: po ssh z laptopa robię bo desktop jest daleko, jak wpiszę reboot to nie muszę wstawać.
<ftpd> Kk.
<prs> dobra, kilka ok teraz ale działą tylko jeden monitor
<prs> i w klikalnych ustawieniach nie widzę gdzie wklikać by mu można było drugi.
<prs> bo widzi tylko jeden.
<Stirlitz> nvidia-settings czy jakos doinstaluj
<Stirlitz> i masz prawie jak w windows 
<ftpd> GOOOOOOL!
<Stirlitz> :(
<prs> Stirlitz: mam, ale nie mam tam drugiego monitora. :(
<prs> nvidia-xconfig --separate-screens i/lub nvidia-xconfig --twinview też nie do końca ogarnia temat.
<Stirlitz> to w xorg.log pewnie cos będzie
<ftpd> 2:0!
<Stirlitz> poza tym, to dlatego juz nie mam na biurku linuksa, miałem do bólu standardowy sprzet a w linuksach przy dwóch monitorach zawsze sie coś jeba*o
<prs> ftpd: kto gra?
<ftpd> I teraz masz maka.
<ftpd> prs, Lech z Żydzewem.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, mak fajny osx mniej, cóż nie można mieć wszystkiego
<ftpd> Ja wielbię osx.
<Stirlitz> ja bez chwili wahania wymieniłbym na DZIAŁAJĄCE unity
<prs> na laptopie podejrzewam, że unity działa, chociaż tam rzadko odpalam.
<prs> bo tam intel.
<ftpd> Ja lubię spójność w OSX.
<ftpd> Że jak japko+, to preferencje, to wszędzie, w każdym sofcie.
<ftpd> I tego typu drobiazgi.
<kklimonda> ftpd: szkoda, że apple ceni się strasznie za sprzęt, a jednocześnie nie daje możliwości wykupienia sensownej gwarancji na niego
<prs> i macbooków air się nie otwiera. :(
<kklimonda> coś za coś
<kklimonda> ultrabooków też się nie otwiera w sumie
<kklimonda> a jak nawet to prawie nic w nich nie wymienisz
<Stirlitz> najbardziej wkurzajace są takie rzeczy, które w niksach powinny działać niby od kopa 
<Stirlitz> NFS w wykonaniu A, powodzenia
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no, ale NFS to ogólnie kupa kupy
<kklimonda> no i "target" apple nie potrzebuje NFS za bardzo
<ftpd> 3:0
<ftpd> ;-)
<Stirlitz> taki Finder, który nie potrafi wyświetlic katalogów najsampierw
<prs> i jak przesuniesz plik to nie wyrównuje go automatycznie do grida.
<Stirlitz> takie pierdoły które userom "ograniczonego" nautilusa sie nie śniły
<prs> ftpd: zrobili już focus pod myszką jako opcję, czy dalej trzeba soft do tego kupić?
<Stirlitz> poza tym zalety wstaje w 0,5 sekundy i w tyleż się zamyka
<ftpd> prs, A jest jakiś soft? To się chyba nie da z okazji na unified menu.
<Stirlitz> 22:20  up 46 days,  2:05, 3 users, load averages: 0,93 0,89 0,80
<prs> jak się bawiłem JaSem kiedyś to był.
<ftpd> 22:19:18 :: <prs>	 i jak przesuniesz plik to nie wyrównuje go automatycznie do grida.
<prs> ftpd: to się ogarnia ustawiajc sobie delay
<ftpd> Mi wyrównuje.
<Stirlitz> na dest
<prs> ftpd: np. 100ms ustawisz to wystarczy żęby przejechać myszką.
 * prs tak miał w kde.
<ftpd> Mhm.
<prs> jak jeszcze kde było 3 i było fajne.
<Stirlitz> tyle ze brzydkie, ale było fajne
<kklimonda> prs: Apple nie próbuje robić systemu dla wszystkich, dzięki temu robi coś co kupuje masa ludzi
<kklimonda> dodatkowo target apple potrafi sypnąć groszem, więc można wyżyć pisząc soft w stylu "focus follows mouse" ;)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, juz nie przesadzaj z tymi masami, chyba że w USA
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no, tam gdzie ludzie zarabiają dość
<kklimonda> by ich narzut na sprzęt apple tak nie bolał
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale USA to bardzo ważny rynek jest właśnie
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ważne jest to "sypanie" cóż stereotyp linuksirza który chce mieć za darmo jest chyba aktualny
<Stirlitz> ale jakby na linuksa były takie appy jak na maca to śmiem twierdzić że nawet oni by kupowali
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: może tak, może nie - ogólnie niewiele na to wskazuje niestety
<ftpd> Ej, ja nie mam ani jednej appki kupionej.
<ftpd> A nie, archivera chyba kiedyś kupiłem.
<kklimonda> użytkownicy Apple pokazywali swoją wiarę w markę, ale też w małych deweloperów, latami, kiedy sprzęt Apple był strasznie niszowy
<ftpd> Tak jadę na opensource.
<kklimonda> ftpd: jakiego maka masz?
<ftpd> MBP 13"
<kklimonda> ftpd: Apple sprzedaje gwarancję on-site next-business-day?
<Stirlitz> zapomnij
<ftpd> kklimonda, Nie wiem. prywatnie miałem w 2008 i się nie interesowałem, a od 2009 mam firmowe, więc nie muszę tego wiedzieć.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ech, i to jest problem z Apple
<kklimonda> mbp 13" cenowo nawet się opłaca
<ftpd> Jak się zepsuł raz, oddałem do chłopaków z HD i wziąłem zastępczaka.
<kklimonda> tzn. porównując ze sprzętem premium na rynku PC
<ftpd> "Mój" wrócił po tygodniu chyba.
<kklimonda> ftpd: no tak, jak stoi za tobą firma to nie ma problemu
<Stirlitz> problem jest taki że np nowych appów od MS na maki juz nie bedzie
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: myślisz?
<Stirlitz> i taki prezes na iMacu nie otworzy najnowszego docxsa
<Stirlitz> a najlepiej ze otworzy na skrzypiacym androidzie ;)
<kklimonda> ta, tylko aplikacje biurowe na androida to fajne porażki
<prs> szkoda, że rynek laptopów nie-highendowych stoi w miejscu.
<prs> telefony/tablety rozwijają się fajnie szybko, a laptopy jakoś tak niebaudzo.
<kklimonda> wiesz, tani laptop to 1500zł
<kklimonda> rynek tanich telefonów też jakoś za szybko się nie rozwija
<Voldenet> aplikacje biurowe na komórki i komórkopodobne
<Voldenet> Hahaha, nie.
<kklimonda> pewnie, high-endowe telefony prą do przodu, ale kosztują 2400PLN+
<prs> znalezienie czegoś za ~2.5-3k z rodzielczością >1366 lub >1280 nawet to pojedyncze wyjątki. dalej.
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ale do tej pory nie robił tego MS a teraz office będzie na androida
<kklimonda> znalezienie dobrego laptopa z dużą rozdzielczością to jest ogólnie problem
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: będzie, albo nie będzie - zobaczymy
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: chociaż One Note już jest
<kklimonda> średnio działa
<kklimonda> ale jest
<ftpd> 22:30:16 :: <Stirlitz>	 problem jest taki że np nowych appów od MS na maki juz nie bedzie
<ftpd> Jakieś źródło?
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, jaki problem, dell takie robi
<prs> kklimonda: ale highendowy sg4 np. ma 4x1.9Ghz i fullhd na 5". Kosztuje 2-3k.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ile modeli?
<prs> kklimonda: takie parametry w laptopie 13" by mi wystarczyły w tej samej cenie.
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, a ile modeli robi A?
<prs> kklimonda: ale nie widać takowych za wiele.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no ale rozmowa nie jest o tym ile robi Apple, a o tym że jest niewielki wybór dobrych laptopów z ekranami o wysokiej rozdzielczości
<kklimonda> Lenovo nie ma żadnego
<kklimonda> Dell ma XPS 13
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ostatnio czytałem że to ostatni office na maki może fejk
<ftpd> Ale oni idą w clouda, to całe office 365.
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ja mam latitude z FHD
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: mowa o laptopach max 13"
<Stirlitz> a
<Stirlitz> mój ma 15
<kklimonda> no, może 14" na upartego jak się mieszczą w podobnych gabarytach
<kklimonda> ja bym chciał 12-13" 1080p
<kklimonda> IPS
<kklimonda> ftpd: nie do końca, idą w subskrybcje
<kklimonda> ftpd: ale kupienie office 365 daje ci 5 licencji na Office 2013
<ftpd> 4:0, btw.
<kklimonda> co liczysz?
<ftpd> A, to źle zrozumiałem.
<ftpd> kklimonda, gole Lecha.
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, w ogóle to ja tego swojego mini kupiłem tylko dlatego że nie znalazłem nic podobnego w świecie pc, ale jakbym do niego nie dopłacił 2k to by nie działał
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: tzn?
<Stirlitz> powodzenia z dyskiem 5400 i 2GB ram
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: a, no to jest ogólny problem nie tylko z Apple
<kklimonda> masa firm ciągle sprzedaje laptopy (fakt, nie "desktopy") z dyskiem 5400
<kklimonda> ale u Apple to jest o tyle śmieszne
<kklimonda> że to nie jest tani sprzęt ;)
<Stirlitz> ale ONI muszą wiedzieć że to nie działa, mimo ze tani nie jest
<Stirlitz> jednak sprzedają
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no wiedzą, ale dzięki temu są w stanie zbić trochę cenę najtańszych modeli
<kklimonda> do przeglądania internetu
<kklimonda> i czytania poczty jakoś wystarczy
<Stirlitz> osx na 2GB ram ekhm http://cl.ly/Ot2k
<kklimonda> mnie zastanawia ile jest wolnego miejsca w macbook air najmniejszym, z 64GB dyskiem
<ftpd> Mountain Lion zajmuje jakieś 608 GB.
<ftpd> 6-8 ;-)
<Stirlitz> no tylko że uptime jw
<Stirlitz> i jeszcze fajnie bo tylko ze dwa razy tego mini słyszałem, jak jakies konwersje dvd 
<ftpd> O, software update!
<Stirlitz> tak jest bezgłośny, bardziej cewki w monitorach slychać
<ftpd> Idę na restart, bo to firmware.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no jak taki mały jest, i ma ssd, to lepiej by był bezgłośny ;)
<Stirlitz> po to za niego przepłaciłem ;)
<Stirlitz> poza tym przy normalnej pracy bierze jakieś 13 watt, to co sie ma grzać
<ftpd> I już.
<Stirlitz> u mnie tylko remoter :>
<Stirlitz> a nie, jest "Uaktualnienie oprogramowania sprzętowego Thundrbolt"
<Stirlitz> "oraz pracy komputera w trybie dysku"
<Stirlitz> hyhy
<ftpd> Ja mam taki mały fakap z tym swoim.
<ftpd> Znaczy nie tylko ja, podobno.
<ftpd> Czasami jak go uśpię, to potem przy odpięciu/podpięciu zasilania zgrzyta testem napędu dvd i się budzi z hibernacji.
<Stirlitz> to mój cały czas "pykał" głowicami costam poszukałem i jak w linuksach tzra było
<Stirlitz> poza tym po każdym obudzeniu nie działa drukarka, też znany bug w usb i niepnaprawialny od 2 lat conajmniej
<Stirlitz> wystarczy "tylko" ją na nowo usunać i dodać ;)
<Stirlitz> ftpd, poza tym jak szukasz porad tego co ci sie popsuło w linuksach to zazwyczaj od razu trafisz na konkretne porady
<ftpd> Prawda.
<Stirlitz> w "makach" jest hmm inaczej?
<ftpd> "Napraw uprawnienia" albo "może reinstalka" rządzą.
<Stirlitz> hehe true
<kklimonda> ftpd: mbp nowe mają napęd dvd?
<kklimonda> apple nie uznało, że to za bardzo powiększa laptopa? ;)
<ftpd> Ten mój ma.
<ftpd> Ja mam nie-retinę.
<ftpd> Chyba late 2012.
<ftpd> http://www.everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=MacBookPro9,2
<ftpd> mid-2012
<Stirlitz> podobno na retinie fonty wyglądaja w końcu jak te z ubuntu
<ftpd> Nie bawiłem się retiną.
<Stirlitz> ja jak pare dni nie uzywam lapa, to zawsze robię ooo
<kklimonda> Ubuntu ma jedne z najlepszych fontów (i rendering) jakie widziałem
<kklimonda> dla samego tego warto zainstalować Ubuntu, zamiast innej dystrybucji
<kklimonda> no chyba, że chce ci się haczyć
<ftpd> Ja nie zwracam uwagi.
<kklimonda> ALE Consolas na Windows 7+ wygląda niesamowicie
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, a co ma lepsze?
<ftpd> A jakbym miał mieć linuksa na desktopie, to ubuntu-server albo archa i fluxboxa.
<ftpd> Żadne tam gnomy, unity i tak dalej.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: trudno powiedzieć, na tym poziomie dużo zależy od preferencji
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: dlatego piszę, że jeden z najlepszych
<Stirlitz> ja dlatego min znienawidziłem debiana na desktopach
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: sporo ludzi woli na przykład rendering z OS X
<kklimonda> a nawet Windows
<kklimonda> zależy dużo od czcionki
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, to chyba jakis ponury żart
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: czemu?
<Dreadlish> nie, tylko to jest tru
<Dreadlish> zależy jak co komu wygląda
<Dreadlish> mi to lata, dopóki czcionki nie są strasznie małe/strasznie duże
<Stirlitz> to sie stało gdzies w okolicy 9.x fonty z ubuntu przebiło wszystko a raczej sam rendering
<Stirlitz> fedora coś tam podobnie chyba jeszcze robi, archowcy tez w aur zawsze mieli
<kklimonda> fedora sama z siebie ma obleśne
<kklimonda> można kombinować z paczkami jakimiś dodatkowymi
<kklimonda> ale komu się chce, to się mu chce
<Stirlitz> w osx fonty wygladaja jak w ubuntu sprzed "rewolucji"
<Dreadlish> mi na windzie wyglądają całkiem znośnie
<Dreadlish> w jakimkolwiek linie też nei narzekałem
<Dreadlish> bo zawsze i tak coś w fonts.conf majstrowałem
<Dreadlish> ew. w .Xdefaults z xft
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no jak grzebiesz, to można coś sensownego zrobić
<kklimonda> w końcu Ubuntu robi
<Stirlitz> nie, musi być łata
<Stirlitz> samymi ustawiniami się nie da chocbys się zesrał ;)
<Stirlitz> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84403
<Stirlitz> mniej wiecej
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-11
<Denat> bry
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> cappy Haturday
<scet_> Cześć
<scet_> mam zainstalowane ubuntu 12.04 ale trochę namieszałem :/ podczas instalacji wybrałem że na jednej partycji będzie system na drugiej /home. Teraz chce zrobić reinstal systemu nie tracąc jednocześnie ustawień (np. zakłądki w chrome). Czy wystarczy utworzenie kopi zapasowej w ustawieniach  czy lepiej przekopiować jakieś fildery z /home?
<DaZ> że co
<scet_> czego nie rozumiesz? :P
<DaZ> scet_: co ci przeszkadza home na oddzielnej partycji w reinstalowaniu systemu :v
<Dreadlish> scet_: wystarczy po prostu nie usuwać nic z /home przy instalacji.
<Dreadlish> scet_: to wtedy prawie praktycznie Ci wszystko wróci
<Dreadlish> tylko musisz usera dodać o takim samym uid, gid itp.
<scet_> aha myślałem że partycja z home zostanie sformatowana podczas instalacji
<Dreadlish> jak dasz, żeby sformatował, to ją sformatuje.
<scet_> a jeśli teraz mam win+ ubuntu i odpalę instalację z cd nic z grubem się nie wydarzy? :)
<Dreadlish> tak
<scet_> ok dzięki robie reinstal zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie :)
<scet_> ostanie pytanie. Spotkał się może ktoś z was z sytuacją że w dashu nie można wyszukać zainstalowanych programów?
<scet_> pliki wyszukują się bez problemu
<scet_> ale nic pozatym
<scet_> w sumie dlatego właśnie chce zrobić reinstal bo nic na ten temat w googlac nie znalazłem co by pomogło
<gjm> DaZ: Ale tutaj ja wrzucę.
<gjm> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698544
<DaZ> a wrzucaj <:
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 698544 in Profiles "Background configuration is missing in terminal profile editor" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<gjm> Patrzcie i uczcie się.
<kklimonda> gjm: uczcie się czego?
<gjm> Asertywności.
<kklimonda> w sumie racja
<BlessJah> sigh
<kklimonda> GNOME by lepiej zrobił, gdyby zmienili nazwę i udawali, że porzucili poprzedni projekt
<kklimonda> bo tak to zawsze będzie płacz, że usuwają ficzery
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> kklimonda: pod warunkiem że nikt by wtedy nie przywłaszczył porzuconego projektu
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nazwa należy do fundacji, mogliby zrobić to co MATE
<kklimonda> a jak widać MATE żyje i prosperuje
<BlessJah> no nie wiem
<kklimonda> no jak nie, nie widzisz tych tłumów deweloperów i użytkowników? ;)
<BlessJah> tam jakaś forkbomba jest z okienkami
<BlessJah> zainstalowałem, odpaliłem, z TTY zrestartowałem KDM i odegzorcyzmowałem
<BlessJah> :D
<Drathir> bry...
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Wizard> Hmm, jakoś nie widzę znaczącej poprawy w szybkości Raringa.
<Wizard> Spuszczają się bez sensu w tych internetach.
<CookieM> pewnie po to, żeby ludzi szybko zniechęcić do Linuxa dla ludu, nazwałbym to krypto-FUD-em
<Stirlitz_> CookieM, weź pod uwagę że on jeszce nigdy z niczego nie był zadowolony
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Aż tak to widać?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-12
<oskar_> czesc
<oskar_> mam problem z jasnoscia ekranu - po restarcie jest na najnizszym poziomie, nic nie widac
<oskar_> xbacklight -set 60
<oskar_> xbacklight -set 100 
<oskar_> nie zmienia janosci 
<oskar_> takie cos znalazlem 
<oskar_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/wymuszenie-poziomu-jasnosci-ekranu-podczas-uruchamiania-systemu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d2j9unv> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<oskar_> ale nie pomawa
<oskar_> ale w system / janos i blokada ten suwak dzial
<oskar_> działą
<oskar_> czyli moze w 13.04 jest jakis inny aplet do kontroli tego ? 
<oskar_> ma ktos pojecie jak znalesc jakies info ? 
<Belzebub> oskar_: jest inna metoda też :>
<Belzebub> lolz
<Belzebub> oskar_: jest inna metoda też :>
<oskar_> jaka
<Belzebub> oskar_: sudo su
<Belzebub> oskar_: ls /sys/class/backlight/ zapodaj
<oskar_> root@oskar:/home/oskar#  ls /sys/class/backlight/
<oskar_> acpi_video0
<Belzebub> oskar_: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness zapodaj
<oskar_> zwraca 7
<oskar_> teraz ekran jest na 100 % janosci i tak ma byc bo nie jest to za jasna matryca
<Belzebub> oskar_: echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<oskar_> dziala\
<Belzebub> gdzie 3 to sam dopasujesz jaka będzie pasować
<oskar_> zmiejszyloi sie
<oskar_> 7 to max tak ? 
<Belzebub> oskar_: zobacz :P
<oskar_> i jak to dac do autostartu najlpeiej nie programy startowe - bo ekran logowania tez jest taki ciemny 
<Belzebub> oskar_: ale /sys to są chwilowe wartości do czasu rebootu i wyłączenia & włączenia ponownie
<oskar_> acha bo w tym manualu jest zeby to dac do autostartu danego usera 
<oskar_> ale w tym wypadku to nie zadziala bo root musi byc chyba nie ?
<Belzebub> nom
<Belzebub> nie wiem jak to jest w ubuntu teraz to zrobione
<oskar_> czyli jak to inaczej zrobic moze byc ew dla usera - usune ekran logowania to jednoosobowy laptop
<oskar_> ok to poszukam
<oskar_> dzieki za info  - to juz dziala wiec autostart juz prosciej
<Belzebub> oskar_: 5,40 BTC :>
<Belzebub> Wilczek: umieraj :>
<Wizard> oskar_: /etc/rc.local
<Wizard> A, poszedł już.
<Drathir> bry...
<buharin> hej, mam pytanko na linuxie tryb uprzewilejowania uzytkownika to 0?
<Belzebub> root?
<buharin> nie nie root
<buharin> zwykle
<Belzebub> root:*:0:0:System Administrator:/var/root:/bin/sh
<Belzebub> hmm?
<buharin> a uzytkownik to jakie ma tryby?
<buharin> bo mam taka informacje
<buharin> 18-90 Vol. 3B
<buharin> PERFORMANCE MONITORING
<buharin> NOTE
<buharin> The performance-monitoring events listed in Chapter 19 are intended to be used as guides for
<buharin> performance tuning. Counter values reported are not guaranteed to be accurate and should be
<buharin> used as a relative guide for tuning. Known discrepancies are documented where applicable.
<buharin> The performance-monitoring counters are supported
<buharin> by four MSRs: the performance event select MSRs
<buharin> (PerfEvtSel0 and PerfEvtSel1) and the performance counter
<buharin> MSRs (PerfCtr0 and PerfCtr1). These registers can be
<buharin> read from and written to using the RDMSR and WRMSR in
<buharin> structions, respectively. They can be accessed using
<buharin> these instructions only when operating at privilege level
<buharin> 0. The PerfCtr0 and PerfCtr1 MSRs can be read from any
<buharin> privilege level using the RDPMC (read perf
<buharin> ormance-monitoring counters) instruction.
<buharin> NOTE
<buharin> The PerfEvtSel0, PerfEvtSel1, PerfCtr0, and PerfCt
<buharin> r1 MSRs and the events listed in Table 19-29 are
<buharin> model-specific for P6 family processors. They ar
<buharin> e not guaranteed to be available in other IA-32
<buharin> processors.
<buharin> 18.18.1 PerfEvtSel0 and PerfEvtSel1 MSRs
<buharin> The PerfEvtSel0 and PerfEvtSel1 MSRs control the operat
<buharin> ion of the performance-monitoring counters, with one
<buharin> register used to set up each counter. They specify the ev
<buharin> ents to be counted, how they should be counted, and the
<buharin> privilege levels at which counting should take place.
<buharin> Figure 18-52 shows the flags and fields in these MSRs.
<buharin> The functions of the flags and fields in the Pe
<buharin> rfEvtSel0 and PerfEvtSel1 MSRs are as follows:
<buharin> •
<buharin> Event select field (bits 0 through 7) —
<buharin> Selects the event logic unit to detect certain microarchitectural
<buharin> conditions (see Table 19-29, for a list of events and their 8-bit codes).
<buharin> •
<buharin> Unit mask (UMASK) field (bits 8 through 15) —
<buharin> Further qualifies the event logic unit selected in the event
<buharin> select field to detect a specific microarchitectural condition. For example, for some cache events, the mask is
<buharin> used as a MESI-protocol qualifier of cache states (see Table 19-29).
<buharin> •
<buharin> USR (user mode) flag (bit 16) —
<buharin> Specifies that events are cou
<buharin> sorry ; d
<buharin> nie to wkleilem :D
<Drathir> e tam zdarza sie... dlatego lubie irssi przewaznie zdazy ostrzec przed wklejeniem czegos dluzszego...
<buharin> Drathir, dobra juz nic nie pytam :D
<buharin> Drathir, znalazłem odpowiedz gdyby ktos chcial http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_%28computer_security%29
<Drathir> buharin: pytaj, pytaj zapytac zawsze warto, a to wyzej bylo odnosnie pomylki z wklejaniem i oczywiscie dziekuje poczytam...
<jacekn_> nb
<Dreadlish> co się dzieje, co się dzieje
<jacekn_> Dreadlish: zle okno hehe
<Dreadlish> niby dlaczego.
<jacekn> Dreadlish: 20130512 15:31:41 < jacekn_> nb
<Dreadlish> ale nie o to mi chodzi
<Dreadlish> patrze, nagle ludzie wychodzą itp.
<jacekn> ach
<Cyr4x> Dlaczego Ubuntu od jakiegoś czasu nadaje losowy MAC adres karty LAN? To jest wkurzające, bo mam przyznawany z routera konkretny IP po MAC żeby mi apacz na zewnątrz działał.
<Cyr4x> Po każdym restarcie komputera MAC jest inny.
<jacekowski> eee?
<jacekowski> a w dmesgu cos?
<Cyr4x> dmesg generalnie wypluwa mnóstwo rzeczy
<Cyr4x> ale nic tu szczerze mówiąc nie widzę
<gjm> Ja też nic nie widzę, ale w sumie nie mam co widzieć…
<babaj_> mam jakies trudnosci ze skupieniem
<babaj_> od 5h nic nie robie
<babaj_> ;s
<jacekowski> a ja zrobilem kilka misji w xcom'ie
<babaj_> xd
<babaj_> nie wiem czemu ale korzystam z funkcji read  i write ktore sa w
<babaj_> #include<fcntl.h>
<babaj_> ale dziala to tylko w C
<babaj_> dla C++ juz nie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-05
<gjm> Arek, łowca szparek.
<Dawid12373> Witam
<Dawid12373> Czy ktoś potrafi mi wyjaśnić co znaczy "błędny superblok na /home/dawid/shared"?
<Dawid12373> Odnosi sie to do polecenia mount
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> mozesz dac na wklej.org pelny komunikat
<Ashiren> to oznacza ze nie mogl zamontowac a przyczyny mogly byc rozne
<kSwit> pardon, musiales udezyc dysk twardy
<Dawid12373> To maszyna wirtualna
<nvll> pewnie coś zepsułeś
<Dawid12373> http://wklej.org/hash/527ef993d09/
<Dawid12373> Ale komunikat jest niewiele dłuższy
<Ashiren> to sprobuj bez -t vboxsf
<Dawid12373>  /home/dawid/shared nie jest urządzeniem blokowym
<Dawid12373> Pewnie coś zepsułem na poziomie virtualboxa. Zachciało mi sie reinstalacji...
<Ashiren> no raczej nie jest
<Ashiren> bo montujesz generalnie /dev/costam na /mnt/costam
<Ashiren> generalnie to co chcesz osiagnac? :V
<Dawid12373> Zamontować folder współdzielony z virtualboxa. Kiedyś działało, ale to była poprzednai wersja ubuntu i virtualboxa(wraz z guest additions)
<Ashiren> ah
<Ashiren> to nie wiem ~
<TheNumb> Dawid12373: a nie możesz zamontować katalogu współdzielonego po sambie?
<TheNumb> ;f
<Dawid12373> A czym jest samb?:)
<Ashiren> moze nie shared a share
<Dawid12373> Próbowałem, to samo
<Ashiren> samba - serwer plikow
<jacekowski> ktos na biezaco z internetami?
<jacekowski> o co chodzi na wykopie?
<TheNumb> hm?
<TheNumb> znowu jakieś zmiany pewnie
<TheNumb> i gunwobuża
<jacekowski> TheNumb: wszedzie kosmonauci
<TheNumb> jacekowski: u mnie nie.
<jacekowski> Dawid12373: zle montujesz
<Dawid12373> tzn?
<jacekowski> Dawid12373: ma byc mount -t vboxsf nazwa_z_vbox_managera /home/dawid/shared
<Dawid12373> Nie pomaga. Chyba tak właśnie było
<Ashiren> TheNumb: rano bywalo tak http://wstaw.org/m/2014/05/05/a.png
<TheNumb> :D
<Ashiren> no i duzo w wykopalisku jest
<TheNumb> Quintasan: byłeś oddać kref?
<Ashiren> ale tak to nie wiem co za afera
<TheNumb> Ashiren: bo to wykopki
<TheNumb> Co zmiana to im się nie podoba.
<jacekowski> myslalem ze beda cycki tak jak przy aferze zbozowej
<Ashiren> no ale co sie zmienilo
<marsjaninzmarsa> cycki?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: zapowiadali chyba nowy wygląd serzwisu i coś jeszcze.
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: nie pamietasz afery zbozowej?
<TheNumb> A może coś mi się pop..
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekowski: pamiętam
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: i cycki wtedy
<marsjaninzmarsa> 3 minuty zajęło mi dotarcie do nich.
<marsjaninzmarsa> [do tych cycków]
<jacekowski> to slabo googlujesz
<marsjaninzmarsa> pijany byłem.
<Ashiren> ale z cyckami to byla afera a nei zmiany
<Dawid12373> Dziękuję za pomoc. Dobranoc
<marsjaninzmarsa> Dawid12373: pomógłbym, ale znam się tylko na cyckach.
<Dawid12373> :)
<TheNumb> marsjaninzmarsa: ta, bo Ty cycka widziałeś ostatnio.
<marsjaninzmarsa> TheNumb: mam dziewczynę, wygrałem.
<TheNumb> To nie znaczy, że cycka widziałeś :D
<Ashiren> mama sie nie liczy
<marsjaninzmarsa> no nie znaczy.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: https://git-annex.branchable.com/install/Ubuntu/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zainstalowałbyś annexa z precise ppa?
<TheNumb> po co z ppa jak jest w repo?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: stare jest w repo
<BlessJah> bez assistant
<BlessJah> a ja właśnie assistant chcę
<TheNumb> yyyy
<TheNumb> 5.20140412ubuntu1 jest za stare?
<BlessJah> precise?
<TheNumb> trusty, bithc
<TheNumb> :<
<BlessJah> nom
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale ty chyba do tylu jestes
<jacekowski> BlessJah: juz nie ma precise
<jacekowski> jest trusty
<TheNumb> jak nie ma?
<TheNumb> Dalej jest :P
<TheNumb> Niektórzy czekają do 14.04.1
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zainstalowane
<BlessJah> jacekowski: thx
<BlessJah> jacekowski: /etc/issue twierdzi ze 12.0.4.1
<jacekowski> bo nie restartowane
<jacekowski> a w ogole to issue jest stare
<BlessJah> no tak, lsb juz 14.04 podaje
<TheNumb> a można było pójść w rolling ;<
<BlessJah> ja grzecznie zaczekam do 14.04.1 i zobacze czy upgrade bedzie bezbolesny
<TheNumb> A ja mam focha na ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Dalej nie naprawili networkmanagera.
<xaxes`> hm, jak wygląda współczesna kaseta magnetofonowa?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: tak samo jak ta z lat 90-00
<xaxes`> taka na której teraz czyma się backupy
<TheNumb> no to nie jest kaseta magnetofonowa :D
<xaxes`> a czo?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: o pacz, sony akurat zaprezentowało nowe taśmy :D
<TheNumb> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/181560-sony-develops-tech-for-185tb-tapes-3700-times-more-storage-than-a-blu-ray-disc
<TheNumb> 185 TiB
<TheNumb> co to jest :(
<TheNumb> pr0n mi się tam nie zmieści
<xaxes`> ledwo starczy na kilka filmów 3D 8k
<jacekowski> pewnie zapis wielosciezkowy na tasmie magnetycznej
<jacekowski> nic specjalnego tak na prawde
<TheNumb> jacekowski: niby nowy materiał
<TheNumb> Combined with a soft magnetic under-layer, the magnetic particles measured in at just 7.7 nanometers on average, able to be closely packed together.
<TheNumb> aha.
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> xmpp potrzebuja i mizernie wspieraja headless...
<Arek> Witam mam mało ciekawe pytanie. Moje vps jest serwer strony www i co ciekawe miał od początku zle ustawioną godzinę...
<Arek> jak tą godzine zmienić zeby pobrał sobie z netu czas ? czy coś może się przy tym rozwalić?
<Arek> blada p... nie pozwala system na zmiane czasu maszyna virtualizacji cos ma z deklem...")
<marsjaninzmarsa> ehh, a już mu miałem odpisywać
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-06
<gjm> moje vps jest strony www
<mati75> hmm?
<gjm> 01:34          Arek │ Witam mam mało ciekawe pytanie. Moje vps jest serwer strony www i
<mati75> muszę sobie przewinąć
<mati75> neo nie ma się co dziwić że pisać nie potrafi
<Lakii> ;]
<Lakii> teraz co raz mniej tej neostrady
<Lakii> nie to co kiedys ;>
<TheNumb> moje vps
<TheNumb> Moja znacz polski
<xaxes`> oh, wow, Arek przywędrował aż tu
<TheNumb> Gdzie jeszcze był?
<xaxes`> TheNumb: marahińskie klimaty
<TheNumb> xa?
<xaxes`> nvm
<TheNumb> xaxes`: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/upgrade-gnome-3-12-ubuntu-14-04
<TheNumb> :P
<Lakii> twoja wersja ?
<xaxes`> widziałem
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Nie mogę.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: szkoda :<
<prs> gdzie w unity zmienia się bindy do akcji związanych z oknami? typu ctrl+win+srzałka w górę do powiększania okna, ctrl+alt+strzałka do zmiany pulpitu
<prs> i ctrl+alt+l do blokowania ekranu
<jacken> prs: w ustawieniach klawiatury
<prs> jacken: ok, bardzo spoko - teraz jeszcze jak zablokować 'super+l' na blokowanie ekranu?
<prs> bo bind jest ustawiony na ctrl+alt+l, i to działa, i to można też zablokowaóć.
<prs> zablokować*
<prs> ale super+L wygląda na ustawiony gdzie indziej.
<TheNumb> super+l blokuje ekran? :|
<prs> no..
<TheNumb> a,bo to w unity
<TheNumb> :D
<inzaghi89> TheNumb, ale to nic nowego chyba, windows też tak ma
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: nie wiem, nie używam.
<jacken> prs: nie wiem, moze sproboj jakas ackje noop zbindowac do super+L ?
<prs> właśnie czytam wypociny userów ubu na launchpadzie jaki to by był zajebisty ficzer, gdyby tak było.
<prs> jacken: mam zbindowane poruszanie się populpitach
<prs> i jak chce przejśc na prawy pulpit to blokuje ekran.
<TheNumb> pulpetach
<TheNumb> prs: takie akcje w kde można zdefiniować bez problemu.
<kklimonda> welp podejrzewam, że w canonical nad unity 7 teraz już tylko parę osób pracuje i łata by nie wybuchło, a reszta nad unity8
<prs> są jakieś screeny/video z unity8 pokazujace jak rozpierdala unity7 w proszek?
<TheNumb> prs: wersja desktopowa jeszcze nie istnieje.
<TheNumb> Teraz masz tylko przeskalowaną mobilną.
<TheNumb> :<
<prs> to na chuj się nim zajmować, zamiast łatać 7ke? :(
<prs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/951805
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 741869 in Unity "duplicate for #951805 Unity/compiz intercepts Super and Alt keypresses from grabbed windows like VMs." [High,In progress]
<kklimonda> no, to jest mój ulubiony bóg
<kklimonda> bug
<kklimonda> nawet
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Mój też.
<TheNumb> Naprawiają go już dwa lata.
<TheNumb> prs: jak chcesz to możesz sobie zainstalować sesję "preview" z unity 8.
<kklimonda> e tam od razu naprawiają, stwierdzili, że to nie priorytet ;)
<TheNumb> prs: tylko, że ona korzysta z mira.
<prs> TheNumb: mam w unity wszystko w sumie tak jak chcę teraz (od 13.10 w sumie), tylko chciałem przebindować sobie skakanie po pulpitach z ctrl+alt+←↑→↓ na win+hjkl
<prs> i mogę przebindować na win+hjk
<prs> ale kurwa nie na win+l
<prs> :/
<TheNumb> prs: install gentoo.
<prs> mam gentoo.
<TheNumb> z unity? :D
<inzaghi89> prs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings a tym próbowałeś?
<prs> TheNumb: nie, z awsome, które nie ma problemów z bindami.
<prs> inzaghi89: nie, na razie odstawiłem problem, próbuję się nauczyć jednego i słusznego zbindowania.
<inzaghi89> prs, a zrób sobie bind na okna ctrl+shift+hjkl
<inzaghi89> nie wiem czy ubuntu ma na to bind, ale na win nie ma
<prs> ctrl+alt+l to też lockscreen
<prs> trolololo
<prs> (ale nadpisywalny)
<TheNumb> prs: to ja bym używał tego co działa ;-)
<prs> natomiast problem jest w tym tez, że nei widzę opcji ustawienia dwóch bindów pod jedną akcje.
<prs> chyba, że można w custom sobie dodać jeszcze raz te same akcje.
<prs> bo tak bym zostawił domyślny i nadbudował hjkl nad to.
<prs> i miał dwa.
<prs> i to by było fajniejsze.
<inzaghi89> czekaj, żeby ctrl+alt+l wykonywał dwie akcje?
<prs> nie
<prs> żeby można było po pulpitach jeździć na dwa sposoby
<prs> ctrl+alt+l i ctrl+alt+→
<prs> np.
<prs> i win+l też
<inzaghi89> aaa
<prs> co się będę do dwóch ograniczać
<inzaghi89> odpaliłem właśnie ubuntu live, pierwsze co mnie przywitało to shortcuty
<TheNumb> tak
<inzaghi89> http://dl.keepmind.eu/2014-05-06_16-43-23.png
<TheNumb> Dobrze, że to dodali ;-)
<inzaghi89> jakby nie patrzeć - tak
<TheNumb> Przy pierwszym uruchomieniu też się pojawia.
<inzaghi89> da się to odtworzyć jeszcze?
<inzaghi89> czy tylko przy pierwszym razie
<TheNumb> Jak przytrzymasz super to się pojawia.
<TheNumb> 2-3 sekundy
<inzaghi89> oo, git
<TheNumb> Masz napisane nawet :p
<TheNumb> Super (hold)
<inzaghi89> nie zjechałem niżej ;)
<TheNumb> To jest na samej górze :DDDD
<inzaghi89> aaa :D no jest
<Ashiren> xDDDD
<prs> przecież te shortcuty są od 12.04 LTS conajmniej
<gzegozas> Witam. Mam kartę dźwiękową creative sb 1095, do której podłanczałem tv tuner i kolumny 5.1, w ten sposób za pomocą komputera tv mi nadawało dźwięk przez tv. Tak było w linux mint maya. W ubuntu graficznie dźwięk niby istnieje, bo coś tam niby jak się należy porusza, a praktycznie tego dźwięku nie ma wogóle...
<gzegozas> Co mam zrobić?
<gzegozas> tv mi nadawało dźwięk przez 5.1
<gzegozas> teraz nie nadaje
<jacekowski> ja mam lepsze pytanie
<jacekowski> WTF
<jacekowski> root     29213     1  0 Apr30 ?        00:00:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon
<jacekowski> root     32464     1  0 Apr30 ?        00:00:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-logind
<jacekowski> po upgrade do 14.04 sie pokazalo
<TheNumb> No.
<TheNumb> Przecież udev to część systemd.
<TheNumb> A logind jest wymagane przez większość środowisk graficznych ;z
<TheNumb> W ubuntu wyizolowali udeva i logind z systemd.
<jacekowski> systemd?
<jacekowski> ale ja mam normalnego udeva
<jacekowski> na sile mi zainstalowali kawalki systemd
<jacekowski> ktorych ja nie chce
<kklimonda> jacekowski: udevd ma po prostu zmienioną nazwę binarki
<kklimonda> afair
<jacekowski> stary udev dalej jest
<jacekowski> root      4336 11850  0 Apr30 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon
<kklimonda> to restarcie?
<kklimonda> po*
<kklimonda> bo u mnie nie ma już starego
<TheNumb> Hmm, nazwę chyba zmienili w systemd 210
<kklimonda> mam za to dwa /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon
<jacekowski> kklimonda: restart?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: bluznisz
<TheNumb> jacekowski: no to jak kernel zaktualizujesz?
<jacekowski> ksplices jak bedzie trzeba
<jacekowski> ale z moim kernelem mi dobrze jest
<jacekowski> Linux jacekowski.org 3.13.0-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #2 SMP Tue Feb 4 22:25:18 CET 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TheNumb> Nie widzę sensu trzymać ksplice na desktopie ._.
<jacekowski> microsoft nawet na desktopie ma
<jacekowski> i potrafia patchowac kazda jedna binarke w locie
<TheNumb> A i tak trzeba restartować komputer :(
<kklimonda> i dlatego trzeba restartować prawie co update ;)
<TheNumb> source: mam windows 8.1 pro
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Halo! Zwiedzać! Nie spać!
<dweller> meh
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-07
<slawek> Cześć
<slawek> Jak zrobić zeby konkretny user mogl restartowac serwis proftpd bez sudo
<kklimonda> dlaczego bez sudo?
<slawek> mam taki problem
<slawek> co niedziele restartuje mi sie proftpd i nie wstaje
<slawek> domyslam sie ze chodzi o rotacje logow
<slawek> ale nie bardzo potrafie to rozwiazac, a nie chce zeby rosly mi w nieskonczonosc
<slawek> zeby go uruchomic, potrzebuje to zrobic z sudo
<slawek> a nie bardzo mam ochotę co niedzielę robić to w kółko :)
<kklimonda> możesz ustawić w sudo by dane komendy dało się wykonywać bez hasła, ew. dać jakiemuś użytkownikowi dostęp do kilku komend tylko
<kklimonda> ew. możesz pogrzebać w ustawieniach dostępu w dbusie, ale to by było bardziej skomplikowane raczej
<ftpd> Kurde.
<ftpd> Patrze, hilight.
<jacken> slawek: z technicznego punktu widzenia mozesz tez zrobic sobie skrypt i dac my SUID ale to zdecydowanie zle podejscie, sudo bedzie lepsze
<ftpd> Mysle 'ktos chce ze mna pogadac'.
<ftpd> Otóż nie, restar proftpd.
<slawek> ftpd: -_-
<kklimonda> skryptom się nie da ustawiać suid
<kklimonda> tzn. można ustawić, ale nie zadziała
<slawek> kklimonda: hmm, sekundke
<slawek> próbowałem ustawiać w sudo mozliwosc taka
<slawek> ale cos mi nie wyszło z tego co pamietam
<slawek> sekundke
<slawek> %mojagrupa ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/proftpd
<ftpd> A dlaczego nie chcesz rozwiazac problemu?
<slawek> po wpisaniu groups mam: slawek, mojagrupa
<slawek> ftpd: w jaki sposób? Nie bardzo mam pomysł...
<jacken> slawek: musisz do tej lini sudo dodas "restart" albo cos takiego
<ftpd> slawek, Zrob, zeby Ci sie nie restartowal.
<slawek> ftpd: ok, prawdopodobnie robi to logrotate
<slawek> ale tam nie mam ustawionego nic na temat proftpd
<kklimonda> lepiej zrobić coś by po restarcie wstawał ;)
<slawek> kklimonda: dokladnie :)
<kklimonda> slawek: musisz chyba dodać * do regułki
<kklimonda> inaczej będzie działać sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd, ale już nie sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<ftpd> kklimonda, Nie.
<ftpd> Dajesz per polecenie.
<ftpd> I argumenty sa niewazne, afair.
<kklimonda> afair są
<kklimonda> bo mam * w swoim sudoers ;)
<jacekowski> wazne sa
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Ja tym zarządzam lvl wyżej.
<ftpd> FreeIPA, te sprawy.
<ftpd> I tam nie są ważne.
<ftpd> ;-)
<kklimonda> hmm, nie są? weird
<ftpd> Na prywacie mam all: all all dla swojego usera i więcej nie potrzebuję.
<ftpd> To może i są.
<jacken> ftpd: ? masz reguly sudo we FreeIPA i domyslnie dodaja ci "*"?
<jacken> ftpd: ah
<kklimonda> welp, all all to coś innego niż poszczególne komendy
<slawek> %mojagrupa ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/proftpd *
<slawek> tak mam
<slawek> ale niestety nie moge
<ftpd> jacken, tak
<ftpd> jacken, mam w sudo commands wpisane:
<ftpd> Sudo Command:	
<ftpd> Sudo Command:	
<ftpd>  /etc/init.d/apache2
<ftpd> I userzy z nadanym prawem do tego zasobu mogą robić start, stop, restart, cokolwiek.
<kklimonda> slawek: działa dobrze u mnie
<slawek> kklimonda: hmm, kolejnosc grup nie ma znaczenia?
<kklimonda> ftpd: welp, może coś się zmieniło
<jacken> ftpd: moze jakas opcja jest ktora to robi, w kazdym razie tak nie jest domyslnie (i bardzo dobrze)
<ftpd> No ja mówię, na czuja pisałem, bezpośrednio w sudoers nie pisałem takich rzeczy milion lat. Mogę nie mieć racji.
<kklimonda> slawek: podejrzewam, że ta regułka musi być powyżej ogólnego %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<slawek> kklimonda: raczej to nie to :)
<kklimonda> no cóż, powinno działać - u mnie taka regułka działą
<slawek> umm ja to robie na ubuntu 12.04 server
<slawek> nie wiem czy to cos zmienia...
<jacken> slawek: a co pokazuje "sudo -l" z tego usera?
<slawek>     (ALL : ALL) ALL
<slawek>     (ALL) NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/proftpd *
<slawek> to moge uruchamiac
<jacken> slawek: no "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart" powinno dzialac z tego usera
<kklimonda> order jest zły z tego co widzę
<kklimonda> chociaż nie
<kklimonda> welp
<kklimonda> tzn. w sudoers NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/proftpd * powinno być *pod* ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mati75> nie lepiej dodać grupę i dla grupy ustawić polecenia w sudo?
<kklimonda> When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order.  Where there are multiple matches, the last match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match).
<kklimonda> ta
<kklimonda> (swoją drogą spodziewałem się, że będzie na odwrót)
<slawek> głupi ja -_-
<slawek> a ja cały czas odruchowo wpisywałem sudo service proftpd restart...
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> ;-)
<slawek> no ale hmm, nie wiem czy to w takim razie rozwiąże problem
<slawek> bo regułkę mam od x czasu już
<slawek> zobaczymy
<jacken> slawek: sprawdz tez dlaczego nie wstaje ftpd, to jest tak naprawde jedyny wlasciwy sposob
<ftpd> jacken++
<slawek> jacken: to musi byc logrotate
<slawek> regularnie co niedziele
<slawek> 2014-05-04 06:28:14,476 ftp proftpd[17786] ftp: ProFTPD killed (signal 15)
<slawek> 2014-05-04 06:28:15,089 ftp proftpd[17786] ftp: ProFTPD 1.3.5rc3 standalone mode SHUTDOWN
<ftpd> "killed".
<slawek> do tego logrotate jest ustawiony na weekly jak widzę...
<ftpd> To nie jest logrotate.
<ftpd> slawek, grep ftp /etc/logrotate.d/*
<slawek> ftpd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7409573/
<jacken> slawek: logrotate moze dziala wtedy ale nie powinien wylaczac proftpd. Musisz niestety troche poszperac zeby znajezc przyczyne
<kklimonda> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=675081 welp
<lubotu3> Debian bug 675081 in proftpd-basic "proftpd-basic: logrotate kills proftpd instead of restarting it" [Important,Fixed]
<kSwit> Czy mozna zamowic skompilowany program na launchpadzie jezeli ktos zamowi ?
<gjm> xDDD
<xaxes`> co
<kSwit> skomplikowan sprawa z launchpadem
<gjm> lolnope
<kklimonda> kSwit: to co napisałeś, nie poddaje się żadnej próbie analizy
<gjm> a, to ten, co nie umie pisać
<gjm> ale ja wolno kojarzę
<gjm> irclogs/freenode/#archlinux-pl/2014-05-05.log:22:23         kSwit │ wypowiadanie sie za administratora godzi w zasade wyrazaj sie jasno
<gjm> irclogs/freenode/#archlinux-pl/2014-05-05.log:22:24         kSwit │ i nie wyludzaj opow gdy niejest on tobie pisany
<kSwit> dlatego bylem u dentysty
<gjm> kiepsko się pisze krzywymi zębami?
<kSwit> nie ale teraz bedzie trodniej bez jednego
<gjm> no, trodniej
<kSwit> moze mie ktos wyreczy tylko dlatego pisze ze skomplikowana spawa
<kSwit> to sie powtazam
<gjm> Mogę Ci kupić słownik i podręcznik do gramatyki.
<kSwit> Dziękuje myślałem o chat.wp.pl
<kSwit> jak jest po 22:00 to się troluje
<gjm> jest 19:22
<kSwit> IRC jest poprostu niezwykly
<magnifico_> zainstalowałem sterowniki do tunera dvbt na ubuntu, do oglądania TV używam xt-7 player, obraz nie jest zsynchronizowany z dźwiękiem - dźwięk jest ok, ale obraz nie nadąża, jest mniej więcej dwukrotnie spowolniony
<magnifico_> jak temu zaradzić?
<magnifico_> tuner to media-tech 4171 na chipsecie it9135
<magnifico_> w kaffeine wyświetlają się tylko informacje - jaki program jest aktualnie emitowany, poza tym brak obrazu i brak dźwięku
<magnifico_> jeśli to ma nastawić kogoś emocjonalnie do tego problemu, to dodam że na windzie działało ok
<magnifico_> mam również 2 karty dźwiękowe: jedna na płycie zintegrowana a druga na USB, za każdym razem gdy podłączam tę na USB, to muszę zrestartować pc aby działała - da się to jakoś obejść?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-08
<gzegozas> Witam. W aimp na windows kiedyś miałem możliwość nagrania poszczególnych tracków z radia. Jak to robić w ubuntu?
<gregorijus> hej! Jest jakaś aplikacja do nagrywania radia online?
<kklimonda> vlc, mplayer
<Ashiren> ! http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2014/05/9e571e94afb9bf8ea07cb5c459d42865_original.jpg
<lubotu3> Ashiren: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lakii> ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-09
<gregorijus> Witam. MyUnity nie ma w wersji 14.04? jest jakaś alternatywa?
<kklimonda> unity-tweak-tool ?
<kSwit> Jak usunąć STEAM w ubuntu ?
<mati75> sudo apt-get purge steam
<kSwit> Dzieki
<Quintasan> \o
<Ashiren> :o
<gjm> 3===B ~~~
<mati75> (oo)
<Ashiren> :3
<gjm> dobra, jak mam zdowngradeować firefoxa w ubuntu?
<gjm> s/mam/mogę/
<gjm> bo mi ch*jowo faktury drukuje
<gjm> ten nowy
<Lakii> gjm: drukarka sie drukuje a nie firefoxem ;)
<jacken> gjm: troche to problem bo starsza wersja moze miec dziury. Jesli to tymczasowe moze byc starsza paczka w /vzr/cache/apt/archives/, na dluzsza mete nie mam pojecia
<gjm> srutututu, już mam
<gjm> sam se poradziłem, hakerzy
<gjm> Lakii: drukuję też do pliku
<mati75> jacken: co stary pakiet do zainstalowanej wersji w systemie?
<jacken> mati75: no jak w cache jest mozna zdowngradeowac
<jacken> gjm: co zrobiles?
<gjm> pobrałem http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_28.0+build2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb i dpkg -i
<jacken> gjm: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25129086 Apr 10 23:43 /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_28.0+build2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<mateusz> Siema
<mateusz> mam pytanie, uzywa ktos 7zipa? probuje rozpakowac archiwum i podajac komende 7zr e archiwum.7z wypakowuje mi pliki nie zachowujac struktury katalogow, conajmniej dziwne
<mateusz> ok mam, trzeba uzyc parametru x ;>
<gjm> jacken: fajnie, ale na kompie w pracy nie za bardzo mi się chce bawić
<gjm> tak było dla mnie szybciej\
<kSwit> steam pochlania za duzo miejsca...
<kSwit> jeszcze cache w firefoxie...
<kSwit> dziecinada
<mati75> zainstaluj bleachbit
<mati75> i przeczyść system
<kSwit> pzydatna zecz thx
<gjm> mujborze ;_;
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> mateusz: 7zip ma tk gui w standardzie jak dobrze pamietam tak btw
<adek> Witam
<adek> potrzebowalbym pomocy z sterownikami do grafiki
<adek> pomoże ktoś ?
<adek> potrzebowalbym pomocy z sterownikami do grafiki
<TheNumb> \o/
<TheNumb> /o/
<TheNumb> \o\
<TheNumb> gjm: wina pdf.js
<TheNumb> gjm: otwórz pedeefa w normalnej podglądarce to będzie dopsz ;x
<Dreadlish> no
<kSwit> jest ósma a google stoji
<TheNumb> usma
<Quintasan> ózma
<kswit> Gdzieś zginął dron można zapytać ?
<TheNumb> moszna
<kswit> to dla tego o pdfach jest mowa
<kswit> a google nie działa
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> gogle nie działa
<TheNumb> :(((
<kswit> pzerwa na porcie
<kswit> nato jest jedna odpowiedz tzn Ruscy juz wiedzą
<kswit> i to tyle ciekawostek
<kswit> ok juz dziala dziekuje za pomoc
<Ashiren> :D http://i.imgur.com/dM9oDFZ.jpg
<Ashiren> ahh jeszcze godzina
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-10
<gjm> Chyba go zbanuję.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8180016128/h09079132/
<gjm> Ashiren: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/1383382_663448653726284_3844424142757777456_n.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<ciastek> świeża instalacja ubuntu server. mam użytkownika user. usunałem mu hasło. mogę się bez hasła zalogować w konsoli i działa su bez hasła. po ssh nie mogę się zalogować z pustym hasłem, za to loguję się pubkeyem. problem w tym, że gdy zaloguję się po ssh, to sudo pyta o hasło i nie akceptuje pustego.
<ciastek> pytanie - czemu tak jest?
<mati75> nopasswd w ssh ustawione?
<ciastek> zauważyłem, że sudo również pyta o hasło, gdy odpalę lokalnie sesję w tmux
<ciastek> mati75: client czy server?
<ciastek> wiem, że mogę ustawić NOPASSWD w sudoers i to zadziała. ciekaw jednak jestem, czemu zachowanie jest takie, jak opisane powyżej.
<mati75> ciastek: server
<nvll> co to ssh to w /etc/ssh/sshd_config masz opcję do logowania z pustym hasłem
<nvll> domyślnie jest zabronione
<ciastek> nvll: tak, jest ustawione PermitEmptyPasswords no
<ciastek> mati75: nie widzę, by sshd_config miało opcję nopasswd
<ciastek> w sumie pytanie sprowadza się do tego gista: https://gist.github.com/ciastek/d496ac00ad68f5367db7
<mati75> ciastek: o PermitEmptyPasswords mi chodziło
<mati75> trzeba było odrazu pisać że w tmux
<ciastek> mati75: do tego doszedłem później. o hasło pyta zarówno przy dostępie po ssh, jak w tmux odpalonym w lokalnej konsoli, a nie pyta bezpośrednio w lokalnej konsoli.
<mati75> tmux ma zabezpieczenia
<ciastek> wątpię, by to wynikało z zabezpieczeń tmuxa
<ciastek> podejrzewam, że zarówno tmux, jak i ssh tworzy jakieś nowe pseudotty
<ciastek> i że stąd bierze się problem
<mati75> to samo miałem z git w tmux
<mati75> gdzieś to ustawiałem
<ciastek> mati75: pewnie git w tmux nie przesyłał kluczy z ssh agenta, tak?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> w .zshrc mam
<mati75> zstyle :omz:plugins:ssh-agent agent-forwarding on
<Voldenet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGS7R_-XqCk
<Voldenet> happy caturday
<matiit> Cześć, używa ktoś Photoshopa o pracy na ubuntu/innym distro?
<gjm> a zrobili wersję na loonixa?
<gjm> :>
<matiit> gjm: nie zrobili, chodzi o wine
<gjm> wine kupa
<matiit> tak, tak, ale ma ktos doswiadczenie ktora wersja PS dziala najlepiej? Niestety potrzebne mi jest go pouzywac a nie usmiecha mi sie instalacja windowsa
<gjm> masz wszystko na winehq
<gjm> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<ciastek> mati75 nvll: dzięki, już wiem dlaczego - opcja nullok_secure dla pam_unix.so. Szczegóły w giście: https://gist.github.com/ciastek/d496ac00ad68f5367db7
<Ashiren> internet http://addyosmani.github.io/fitc-wccdt/images/gifs/strokecat.gif
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-11
<Diablaplomba> witam i pozdrawiam XD
<Diablaplomba> jeśli ktokolwiek to widzi to proszę o podpowiedź czy praca na powłokach tty jest ok czy nie? ;D
<Dreadlish> a gdzie ma być nieok?
<Diablaplomba> cześć Dreadlish
<Diablaplomba> jak leci?
<gjm> "jak co miesiąc"
<Diablaplomba> Dreadlish, nie no boje sie ze np jak sie zaloguje na tty7 gdzie mam ixy i na jakiś niższych jednocześnie to może być nie dobrze
<Diablaplomba> gjm, hahahaha
<Diablaplomba> jestem facetem bez brody :D
<Ashiren> tzn jak niedobrze
<Diablaplomba> noo ze będzie narażony na ataki czy coś
<Ashiren> troche glupio ale jest ok
<Diablaplomba> podatny na włamania
<Ashiren> no chyba ze na roota
<Dreadlish> nie wiem o czym do mnie rozmawiacie, ale zjadłbym coś.
<Ashiren> ale jak user ten sam to X tak samo podatny jak tty jednoczesnie
<gjm> co tu się odbiedrala
<Diablaplomba> Dreadlish, prane jedz :D
<gjm> zaloguje się do tty - będzie podatny na ataki
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie wiem, blołdżoba zawołaj
<Dreadlish> gjm: on na pewno wie lepiej :V
<Diablaplomba> gjm, ktoś mi kiedyś tak powiedział i od tego czasu się boje
<Ashiren> :C
<Diablaplomba> to tak jak z tą buką w szafie
<Ashiren> no i kucyki sie skonczyly, trza czekac do 2015 :c
<Diablaplomba> cooo!
<Diablaplomba> czekać do 2015 na kolejny odcinek MLP ? nieeee XD
<Ploy> witam
<Ploy> hit, posluchajie calosci, widzieliscie ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr_SIMCzDNA
<Ploy> to jest dramat
<xeervo> Szybkie pytanie - jak powinien leżeć dysk? Etykietą do góry czy do dołu? Wcześniej w obudowie zewnętrznej leżał etykietą do góry, ale jak zobaczyłem, że w laptopie jest etykietą do dołu, to zastanawiam się jak powinno być proawidłowo.
<xeervo> Niestety nie mogę nic znaleźć w tej sprawie za bardzo
<TheNumb> xeervo: jeden ciul.
<TheNumb> Tylko lepiej żeby nie leżał bokiem.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> xeervo: tylko przypadkiem nie obracaj go jak pracuje :D
<xeervo> Spokojnie, staram się tego nie robić zbytnio, ale czasami się zdaży :D
<TheNumb> A, etykietą w dół?
<TheNumb> Lol.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Etykietą w dół - złe kuku.
<xeervo> To jak wreszcie będzie lepiej :D
<gjm> na lewym boku
<gjm> ale musisz go położyć, jak księżyc będzie w pełni
<xeervo> :D
<TheNumb> Nie kładź naklejką w dół i powinno być dobrze ;-)
<xeervo> Niestety w laptopie muszę, bo tak jest zamontowane złącze (i przez to zacząłem się zastanawiać czy aby na pewno w obudowie mam dobrze umieszczony) :)
<gjm> Producent się pomylił.
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<xeervo> pewnie pomylił w cudzysłowie ;-)
<xeervo> Dziękuję za informacje
<Dreadlish> plecami w stronę równika
<xeervo> :D
<Dreadlish> to wszystko zależy od położenia księżyca
<TheNumb> Naklejka w stronę Mekki.
<gjm> ramen
<TheNumb> noodles
<Dreadlish> bo jak jest za wysoko w azymucie to trzeba obrócić w stronę węgla kamiennego.
<Diablaplomba> eee a co jeśli akurat w tym modelu "wyszło im takie złącze" bo trza zrobić patent ale głowica dysku jest normalnie położona tylko naklejka jest inaczej naklejona bo tak trzeba?
<Diablaplomba> hmmm
<TheNumb> :DDD
<Diablaplomba> no i nie zapominajmy o efekcie Coriolisa
<Diablaplomba> nie bez znaczenia Tak Nie Bez Znaczenia jest w którą stronę kręci sie dysk!
<Diablaplomba> czy w lewo czy w prawo
<Diablaplomba> XD
<Diablaplomba> na północnej półkuli dyski powinny sie kręcić zgodnie z ruchem wskazówek a na południowej w przeciwną stronę
<Diablaplomba> to właśnie problem lotu 357
<m477_> allegro ma serwery w czechach? :d
<Voldenet> w południowej afryce
<Voldenet> posiadaczami allegro jest naspers
<Voldenet> :-)
<m477_> kto
<m477_> traceroute pokazuje co innego
<Dawid12373> Czy ktoś ma może pomysł jak umieścić sektor MBR na pendraivie z którego instaluje ubuntu, w czasie instalacji?
<TheNumb> Dawid12373: instalujesz ubuntu na pendrive?
<Dawid12373> Nie. Z pendrive
<Dawid12373> A jedynie bootować komputer chce z pendrive
<TheNumb> No to tak nie działa.
<Dawid12373> Niestety jest tylko 1 więc koniecznie ten sam
<Dawid12373> Trzeba instalować z innego urządzenia niż to na które wgra sie gruba itd.?
<TheNumb> Jest jakiś powód dla którego nie chcesz instalować gruba?
<Dawid12373> Wolałbym by nikt nie musiał wybierać systemu przy starcie. Dodatkowo boje się że ubuntu nie spędzi zbyt wiele czasu na dysku a wtedy nie chciałbym by pozostał sam niepotrzebny juz grub
<TheNumb> Dawid12373: bootloader windowsa łatwo się reinstaluje.
<TheNumb> Poza tym możesz ustawić gruba tak żeby standardowo uruchamiał się windows.
<Dawid12373> A jak wtedy uruchamia się ubuntu?
<TheNumb> klikasz strzałką w dół i klepiesz enter.
<TheNumb> (:
<gjm>  
<gjm> o, tak
<TheNumb> Jest do tego naweg graficzne narzędzie.
<Dawid12373> A więc jest ekran wyboru którego chcę uniknąć;)
<Dawid12373> Znalazłem już jakieś graficzne narzędzie ale nadal jest strata sekund na ekran wyboru
<gjm> zainstaluj gruba na pendrive z timeout 0
<gjm> :>
<TheNumb> lul.
<Dawid12373> Nie da sie zainstalować na pendrive który jst zamontowany, a odmontować nie mogę bo tam jest instalator. Masz na myśli dwa gruby: jeden na dysku timeout 0 i drugi na pendrive z wyborem?
<TheNumb> Nie, wtedy jeden, tylko na dysku.
<Dawid12373> A czy timeout 0 nie oznacza że grub nie bedzie sie pojawiać co uniemożliwi wybór ubuntu?
<gjm> Nie chciałeś żadnych komunikatów.
<Dawid12373> Chcę brak komunikatów gdy włączam windows i mozliwosć uruchomienia tych komunikatów(np. przez zabootowanie z pendrive)
<Dawid12373> Czy instalacja z płyty umożliwi mi isntalacje programu rozruchowego na pendrive?
<Arek> hi czy jest to prawdziwe ze ubuntu ma z amazona jakiegos trojana?
<Ashiren> huh
<Ashiren> ahh chyba chodzi o wyszukiwanie online?
<Ashiren> to moze cos takiego http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-disable-amazonproduct.html
<Ashiren> to nie jest trojan, ale jak cenisz 'prywatnosc' to mozesz se wylaczyc
<Arek> dzięki
<keNzi> ls
<keNzi> ech, nie to okno
<keNzi> ls
<keNzi> ide stąd, miłego ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-04
<mateusz> ktoś używa chromium na 15.04 i ma problem z flash playerem?
<mateusz> ok chyba pepperflashplugin dał radę ;p
<martysia> hej
<martysia> jak mogę wyłączyć powiadomienia o błędach systemowych?
<martysia> i o błędach programu systemu?
<martysia> raportowanie błędów...?
<wsky> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnkL9byCH80
<drathir> bry...
<Bazyl> Cześć.
<marionez_> a
<marionez> test
<Ashiren> moshimoshi
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-05
<wsky> siema
<TheNumb> cześć wuecki
<Bazyl> lo
<jajamiomate> czesc
<Bazyl> no cześć.
<TheNumb> ale śmieszke
<jajamiomate> TheNumb, jakis problem masz ze soba?
<wsky> cześć
<TheNumb> jajamiomate: nie ja mam dziwny nick.
<jajamiomate> TheNumb, przynajmniej mam nick ktory sie da wymowic
<TheNumb> śmieszke
<wsky> jajamiomate: wymyślono ignore z konkretnego powodu
<wsky> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0vXhwYDfOA
<TheNumb> Kazik :|
<gjm> ić stont, cetra
<Bazyl> Witajcie chłopaki :)
<wsky> witam
<drathir> witam...
<Bazyl> Cześć.
<wsky> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-06
<drathir> bry...
<Bazyl> cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-07
<mattti> hej hej
<drathir> witam...
<mattti> mam problem po zmianie płyty głównej
<mattti> nie mam dźwięku
<mattti> po zainstalowaniu sterowników do karty grficznej X-y mi nie wstają
<drathir> hmmm... zobacz w alsamixer czy nie wyciszone...
<drathir> co do x-ow moze regeneracja configow by pomogla...
<mattti> ogólnie zupełnie coś nowego mam
<mattti> o dźwięk działą
<mattti> podłączyłem i jest dobrze
<mattti> prawdziwy soround
<mattti> a czemu nie mogą mi nie działać sterownik?
<mattti> jak mogę zregenerować X-y
<Ashiren> moze pogrzebac cos w /etc/X11
<mattti> jak załączam steroniki
<mattti> sterowniki to nie działają X-y
<Ashiren> to nie zalaczaj sterownikow [solved]
<mattti> jak grać bez sterowników?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-08
<m477> polej
<Ad1_RnR> http://olx.pl/oferty/uzytkownik/2hLw/
<Ad1_RnR> ktoś coś? :)
<gjm> nie
<TheNumb> benis
<gjm> no, synek
<Voldenet> "Irygator do zębów"
<Voldenet> nie ma irygatorów nie do zębów
<Voldenet> są tylko do lewatywy
<Voldenet> s/nie do zębów/do zębów/
<Voldenet> możecie mi zaufać, jestem nieznajomym z internetu
<gjm> s/nie\ do
<gjm> oj
<gjm> popsułem
<gjm> nie chce mi się poprawiać
<TheNumb> benis
<gjm> hue
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-09
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/tueSmGz.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/0EbVh3m.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/dEMGnk1.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/if98xbW.jpg
<mattti> jak dodać do konversation swoją tożsamość?
<mattti> o udało się
<mattti> weee
<mattti> czytaj łiiii
<Voldenet> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GBpeFJtka8
<Voldenet> happy caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://24.media.tumblr.com/Jjkybd3nSf6sjs3lxlR9HuAho1_500.jpg
<mati75> http://i.imgur.com/3Jqh47i.png
<mati75> *_*
<gjm> człowieg, odwórz
<drathir> ari-tczew: rebooty ? ^^
<ari-tczew> drathir: nie, problemy z konversation
<ari-tczew> nie mogę _zmniejszyć_ wysokości okna ustawień
<drathir> ari-tczew: moze ma "minimum" przy ktorym jakies paski itp sie mieszcza../
<ari-tczew> drathir: pytałem inne osoby i nie mają tego problemu, więc nie ma minimum
<drathir> ari-tczew: ciekawe co to /me w takim razie strzela, ze czcionka albo srodowisko graficzne strzelam w takim razie...
<drathir> ups x2 ;p
<ari-tczew> drathir: już poradziłem sobie. wymusiłem rozmiar okna, ale tak czy siak problem pojawia się, gdy ma ktoś min. 2 panele
<ari-tczew> (w kde)
<drathir> a to ciekawe, dobrze wiedziec...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/wpCIWu9.jpg
<Ashiren> :O https://i.imgur.com/TpeHqsr.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-10
<Wizard> Cześć
<Wizard> Żyje ktoś?
<xaxes`> jest tu tylko śmierć i halucynacje z niedożywienia
<ftpd> Nie.
<mati75> forever idle
<gjm> Nie ma nikogo w domu.
<Dread> tak.
<drathir> Wizard: zyja, jeszcze zyja...
<piterr> cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-09
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze jak w ubuntu 16.04 dodac rozdzielczosc ?
<grek> na standardowych sterownikach mam kompa z ati - wlasnosciowy sterownik jest malo stabilny do tego nie pozwala na podlaczenie drugiego monitora prezz usb
<grek> sama grafika dziala przyzwoicie na standardowych ale nie ma natywnej rodzielczosci monitora - probowalem prezz xrand
<grek> ale nie pojawila sie
<grek> ciagle to jest zmieniane kiedys byl xorg.conf i mozna bylo dodac teraz automatyka i jak nie zadziala to nie  wiem jakie jest rozwiazanie
<grek> zainstalowalem 16.04 na 4 kompach z czego 2 maja za niska rozdzielczosc
<firemark> jezeli xrand nie pisze ze mozesz ustalic wieksza
<firemark> tzn. ze nie mozesz (nie te sterowniki prawd)
<grek> acha no to nedza
<grek> a ogólnie działa wam ten moduł sterowniki własnościowe  ?
<grek> na tych 2 kompach mam - zbieranie informacji o systemie - cały czas nie znika to
<grek> na poprawnie dzialajacym zniika i mowi ze sa albo nie ma
<grek> ogolnie to kde5 jakos dziwniee dziala
<grek> niestabilnie mam wrazenie u Was jest ok ?
<Pupuser> witam
<Pupuser> czy ktos wie czy mozna uzywac xchat program do rozmow na czacie np. interia czy na wp.pl?
<Ashiren> czateria?
<Ashiren> nie
<firemark> to to jeszcze istnieje? o_O
<d42> Pupuser: nie bardzo
<d42> as in jak się uprzesz to możesz zrobić na wp
<d42> bo to jest prawie zwykły irc z dziwną identyfikacją, którą kiedyś rozjebałem xD
<gjm> ty to jesteś
<d42> jeste hakere :_D
<d42> ale tak wspominam bo to jest głupie
<tobiasz29>  :)
<d42> as in dostajesz jakiś losowy javascript, na którym klient robi TWARDE KRYPTO (xor) xD
<d42> i odsyła do serwera jako token
<d42> a boty jak zapierdalały tak zapierdalają
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-11
<marek_> co ciekawego stawialiscie na swoich systemach ? pytam z ciekawosci do czego moze byc wykorzystywany.
<gjm> klocka
<tobiasz29> :>
<marek_> gjm : jeśli nie masz nic do powiedzenia to nie otwieraj gęby
<d42> za o ra ne
<gjm> ależ mam :)))
 * Dread patrzy
<gjm> patrz
<gjm> i ucz się
 * gjm idzie do sklepiku
<Dread> ojej
<Dread> ChanServ: dziękuje pan chanserv
<Dread> marek_: a tak serio - możesz postawić wszystko
<Dread> zazwyczaj w domu to się ma do użytku domowego \:D/
<tobiasz29> wszystko, czyli kloca też  \:D/
 * tobiasz29 hides
<firemark> marek_: zostaw mojego kolegi
<marek_> co sie rzucacie?
<tobiasz29> :)
<tobiasz29> spox
<marek_> obrazilem kogos czy co?
<marek_> grzecznie sie pytam
<Dread> marek_: zadałeś trochę głupie pytanie
<marek_> przepraszam bo inni zadaja same madre
<Dread> bo na 'co stawialiście' można zawsze odpowiedzieć 'klocka'
<tobiasz29> marek_: nie bądź aż taką mimozą, człowieku... nikt cię nie atakuje... poczucia humoru nie masz?
<Dread> specyficzny humor fekalny, ale ciągle humor
<tobiasz29> niestety  :>
<tobiasz29> marek_: a zresztą, jak ci tu kanał nie podchodzi to wpadnij na #archlinux-pl... tam są sami mili ludzie ]:)
<tobiasz29> Dread: ok, to nie fer...
<marek_> roznie mozna zrozumiec to co pisze gjm
<tobiasz29> włąśnie , że nie różnie  :)
<tobiasz29> jednoznacznie: zażartował
<marek_> oj dobra nie ma co roztrząsać tematu
<marek_> zapytałem z ciekawości do czego mozna wykorzystac linuksa.
<Dread> do wszystkiego
<Dread> tylko loda Ci nie zrobi bo chyba jeszcze nie ma hardwaru do tego.
<marek_> dziwicie sie potem ze 99 % nowych userów przychodzi tu tylko raz albo dwa by dowiedziec sie czegos i potem są nieaktywni
<Dread> nikt się nie dziwi, większość tu widziała dziwniejsze rzeczy
<Dread> zazwyczaj używa się linuksa do uwaga;
<tobiasz29> marek_: bądź pewien, że nikt się nie dziwi  :)
<Dread> pracy
<Dread> czegokolwiek
 * tobiasz29 &
<Dread> bo jak np. kodzisz to dużo wygodniej jest to robić tam, gdzie przynajmniej są narzędzia
<Dread> a nie na takim windowsie
<Dread> gdzie instalujesz visual studio a on nadal chce sie updatować do windows 10
<Dread> robisz sobie jak chcesz
<Dread> jak się podoba
<Dread> etc
<Dread> bierzesz sobie kawałek serwera
<Dread> stawiasz na nim cokolwiek
<Dread> nie wiem, nawet jakiegoś obsranego apacha
<Dread> i masz webserver
<marek_> Dread ty jednak jesteś spoko koles
<Dread> stawiasz sobie jakiś mailserver
<Dread> masz mailserver
<Dread> stawiasz coś, masz coś
<Dread> kwestia inwencji twórczej i umiejętności korzystania z googla
<Dread> możesz nawet wziąć jakiegoś nutcha, elasticsearch i sobie zrobić drugiego googla.
<marek_> thx
<Dread> nie ma za co, temat rzeka, odpowiedź też może być rzeka.
<Ashiren> rownie dobrze mozna spytac co stawialismy na windowsie i do czego on
<Dread> ta
<marek_> zgadzam sie z toba
<marek_> ale z windowsem ma do czynienia nie ma co ukrywac każdy z nas i mniej wiecej wiadomo co z nim mozna zrobic
<marek_> co do linuksa to jest jeszcze pewna niewiedza ze wzgledu na male zainteresowanie. ci co uzywaja go od zawsze to pytanie stawiane podobne do mojego wydaje sie smieszne
<marek_> nie ukrywajmy ze nawet standardowy rsync zwyklemu userowi moze pomoc w codziennej pracy
<d42> generalnie ze wszystkim możesz zrobić wszystko
<marek_> fakt
<marek_> poradzcie mi, czy warto kupic sobie raspberry pi
<marek_> ktos testował to urzadzenie? mozna zaryzykowac zakup?
<Dread> drogie to nie jest
<Dread> ale tyle ile kosztuje tyle jest warte ;d
<marek_> samby raczej nie ma sensu stawiac
<marek_> ?
<mati75> z dyskiem usb - nie
<Dread> raspberry pi ma ogólnie problem z usb
<Dread> bo ma ethernet na usb
<Dread> i jak cokolwiek podepniesz pod usb co działa, to ten ethernet będzie bujać się
<d42> nowe też ? ;3
<Dread> a chuj go wie
<Dread> nie pisał żadnych cyferków
<d42> marek_: ja nie szanuje raspi za to, że wszystko co tam może być, jest od broadcoma
<d42> więc na przykład jak sobie na pierwszym postawiłem pulseaudio to miało ból dupy ze streamowaniem od innych urządzeń, bo twardy broadcom xD
<marek_> no i wszystko jasne
<d42> więc ostatecznie audio było podpięte do chińskiej karty usb za dolara
<marek_> pytanie na czym postawic linuksa co gabarytami jest podobne do maliny
<marek_> jesli malina odpada to najwyzej jakis stary pc
<d42> teraz masz mase gnoju w form factorze raspi
<Ashiren> jako serwer plikow to lepiej stary pc
<d42> jakieś orangepi, bananapi, odroidy i reszta :v
<marek_> chcialem zaoszczedzic na prądzie i miejscu
<d42> zobacz sobie w internecie co ma dobry współczynnik raka do ceny przy budowaniu nasa
<gjm> chłopaki, jak gorąco
<Dread> otwórz se okno
<gjm> genialny pomysł
<gjm> wpuszczę ciepłe powietrze
<gjm> jak uchodźców
<Dread> to słabyś
<jacekowski> odroid daje rade
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-12
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> jądroid
<dAnjou> hi, guys. would you mind helping a fellow german ubuntu user with a tiny translation?
<dAnjou> i'd like to know how to translate "May 4th *at* 7pm" <- the "at"
<CookieM> into which language? if Polish, then "o"
<dAnjou> yes, polish :P
<dAnjou> i've read "o godz" on linguee, is that wrong then?
<CookieM> yes, even better
<dAnjou> ah, thank you very much :)
<CookieM> you're welcome
<gjm> wüngelbar
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-14
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/agVegDv_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2016/05/e474e7f8b7420d43d983e0472d933b19.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9zspUpH.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aW6APmK_460svwm.webm
<tomodachi> Ashiren: more catz plz
<tomodachi> moar
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/CQ7hDjI.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-15
<spidi> witam
<spidi> nie mogę załadować modprobe fglrx . Niewiem czy wogóle jest skompilowany ale raczej nie .Próbowałem sterów repowych i ze strony ati i błąd przy instalacji jest . Coś może z dkmsem . No i przez module-assistant też nie da rady skompilować fglrx
<tobiasz29> ..
<firemark> gjm: w sumie dlaczego ban? tak bardzo cię wkurwia? :D
<marek_> jaka u was pogoda?
<d42> fantastyczna
<gjm> tak
<d42> mam troche słońca w piwnicy nawet
<marek_> stopni za mało jak u mnie
<d42> troche przechyl
<Ashiren> skompiluj cos
<marek_> hehe
<marek_> jaki jest soft polecacie do kompilacji python? oczywiscie wolałbym okienkowe
<gjm> co
<marek_> soft do nauki programowania python
<marek_> wiem ze mozna na konsoli ale czy jest jakis soft?
<marek_> mam nadzieje ze nie zadałem głupiego pytania
<tobiasz29> nadzieja matka pytań
<tobiasz29> ;]
<firemark> [17:15:30]  marek_ » jaki jest soft polecacie do kompilacji python? oczywiscie wolałbym okienkowe
<firemark> tak, bylo mega glupie
<firemark> pythona sie nie kompiluje. on kompiluje sie w locie
<d42> pewnie coś mu się pojebało
<firemark> ah, już poszedł
<jacekowski> jak tak mozna bez kompilacji
<drathir> firemark: moze cos w stylu ide mu chhodzilo?
<drathir> w sensie z kolorowaniem skladni i z source do egg to kompilacja nie jest, czy paczkowanie?
<firemark> paczkowanie
<firemark> znaczy w teorii, mozesz tam cos skompilowac, ale to bedzie bytecode pythonowy
<drathir> firemark: dzieki czyli dobrze wiedziec na przyszlosc...
<mati75> 17:16 < marek_> jaki jest soft polecacie do kompilacji python? oczywiscie
<mati75>                 wolałbym okienkowe
 * mati75 double facepalm
<firemark> drathir: + moduly w C
<firemark> np. numpy, pycuda
<firemark> drathir: oraz http://gynvael.coldwind.pl/?id=596
<Ashiren> emerge -C python
<Ashiren> i skompilowane
<Ashiren> nei ma glupich pytan
<firemark> >ubuntu
<Ashiren> a
<Ashiren> to pacman -Rs python
<firemark> pfff
<tobiasz29> ss
<firemark> to juz nawet p ci sie nie chce pisac na poczatku? ;-P
<gjm> to była bajka o wężu
<tobiasz29> :)
<michal_> Cześć wszystkim
<michal_> prosiłbym o pomoc w niewielkim problemie
<michal_> po sudo apt-get update pokazuje mi się http://wklej.org/id/2392507/
<michal_> http://wklej.org/id/2392574/ i to też nie pomogło
<firemark> michal_ marek_
<firemark> widzę zbieżność
<michal_> jak sprawdzić, skąd pochodzi ten identyfikator klucza
<michal_> ?
<michal_> błąd się pojawił na tym weekendzie
<firemark> hmm, ciekawe
<firemark> ja nie mam ubuntu, nie pomoge ci ;P
<d42> moze masz jakieś śmieszne ppa? :3
<michal_> właśnie raczej nie, jest jakaś zgrabna komenda do wygenerowania listy ppa?
<d42> też nie mam ubuntu :3
<michal_> wymyśliłem coś takiego http://wklej.org/id/2392579/
<michal_> może getdeb znowu coś odwala?
<michal_> ma tu ktoś w ogóle ubuntu? :D
<d42> raczej nie
<firemark> generalnie siedzimy tutaj by sie posmiac z glupich pytan
<firemark> ale ty nie zadajesz glupich pytan.
<michal_> e to spoko :D
<michal_> a teraz sobie samobója strzelę :D nie doczytałem na stronie ubuntu
<michal_> "For anything other than support questions or answers we have an assortment of other channels>
<mati75> apt-get update 2> /tmp/keymissing; for key in $(grep "NO_PUBKEY" /tmp/keymissing |sed "s/.*NO_PUBKEY //"); do echo -e "\nProcessing key: $key"; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $key && sudo gpg --export --armor $key | apt-key add -; done
<michal_> no nie pomogło
<michal_> a nie powinno być sudo na początku?... próba nr 2
<michal_> pomogło... :O
<michal_> mati75 mistrzu, co to zaklęcie zdziałało?
 * drathir mial ubu daaawno ;p
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> ale tak kopiujesz komendy z internetu bezmyslnie
<michal_> jak mati wrzuca to tak :P
<firemark> no to jest zajebisty trick by wgrac sboie klucz nieznanego pochodzenia :)
<firemark> te klucze sa wlasnie po to by sprawdzicz czy mamy zaufany soft
<drathir> michal_: to raczej jakies prywartne repo...
<drathir> mati75: subkeys.pgp.net to standalone keyring? w sensie nie syncuja z innymi?
<mati75> drathir: ubuntu ma jakiś problem z synchronizacją
<michal_> drathir: wrzucić listę moich ponadpodstawowych repo jeszcze raz?
<mati75> dlatego lepiej używać innych
<michal_> tak czy siak zadziałało
<drathir> mati75: aaa... bo na keys.gnupg.net i sks tego klucz ni ma...
<michal_> dzięki
<drathir> michal_: tylko wiesz im wiecej nomame repo dodasz tym wiekszy syf sie niestety moze zrobic...
<michal_> nie dodawałem raczej takich
<michal_> http://wklej.org/id/2392579/
<michal_> czy któregoś z powyższych powinienem się niezwłocznie pozbyć?
<drathir> lol magia ;p na subkeys.pgp.net tez tego nie widzi ;p
<mati75> google też nic nie wie o tym kluczu
<michal_> no wiem
<michal_> nie znam się ale się wypowiem ;P
<drathir> klucz widmo... ^^
<drathir> ale wazne ze dziala ^^
<michal_> to co podałem, to był "identyfikator klucza" który nie ma "klucza publicznego"
<michal_> jakoś tak
<michal_> chyba coś pieprzę, za dużo ostatnio nie spałem
<michal_> eee panowie, wrócił ten komunikat
<drathir> michal_: chyba, ze upgrade zrbilo i go wywalilo, ale w teorii nawet wtedy powinen byc w keyringu nawet jak revoked o ile sie nie myle... tudziez zostajje ze to z ubu ich  klucze nigdzie publicznie  nie wyeksportowane tylko przez apta z paczkami aktualizowane...
<michal_> chyba trzeba z tym żyć przez jakiś czas
<drathir> michal_: a dodaj ## prxzed deb http://mega.nz/linux/MEGAsync/xUbuntu_14.04/ ./
<drathir> i update zrob...
<drathir> swoja droga spooora kolekcja tych repo... ;p
<michal_> mogę tak zrobić na próbę, ale wolałbym mieć to włączone, bo korzystam z tego ;)
<michal_> no trochę :P
<michal_> ale się nie gryzą
<drathir> michal_: wiesz normalnie to powinienes wszystkie # i pojedynczo przywracac, zeby obadac na ktorym sie wylozy ;p
<drathir> ale zaczalbym od  deb http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable main i deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra na poczatek ;p
<michal_> bchemnet to są sterowniki do drukarek samsunga :P
<michal_> drathir masz rację
<michal_> chyba
<michal_> 14 maj - "updated key signing"
<drathir> michal_: po zablokowaniu kazdego apt-get update musisz...
<drathir> oho... libreoffice-fresh-5.1.3-1
<drathir> ten kto pacserve wymyslil mial genialny pomysl...
<Ashiren> :3
<michal_> z tego repo bchemnet, żeby mieć klucz, trzeba zainstalować pakiet, którego apt jeszcze nie widzi, to chyba to
<michal_> świeżutka zmiana z tego weekendu i by się zgadzało
 * drathir nie lapie manii prywatnych kluczy w repo...
<drathir> moze kiedys dodadza, albo i nie ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-08
<Archvile> witam, mam problem z odbieraniem plików poprzez bluetooth na Ubuntu 16.04
<Archvile> wysyłanie na telefon z Ubuntu działa prawidłowo, natomiast wysyłanie z telefonu na Ubuntu kończy się komunikatem na telefonie "Przesyłanie zabronione przez urządzenie docelowe"
<Archvile> oczywiście mam włączone "Odbieranie plików przez Bluetooth"
<Archvile> w syslog pojawia mi się http://wklej.org/id/3107057/
<Archvile> w ~/.cache/obexd/ pojawiają się puste pliki o losowych nazwach (zgodnie z błędem w syslog)
<Archvile> ma ktoś pojęcie, o co chodzi?
<Archvile> oczywiście telefon jest zparowany i zaufany
<drathir> moze widocznosc gubi ? albo brak uprawnien ?
<Archvile> nie gubi widoczności - jest bardzo blisko
<Archvile> przesyłanie pliku w drugą stronę działa
<Archvile> jakie uprawnienia?
<drathir> ale w programie eg tylko na 2min widoczny np jest...
<Archvile> po tym, co widać w logu, na to jakby wychodzi (FORBIDDEN), tylko jak te uprawnienia nadać
<drathir> Uprawnienia dostepu do zapisu w lokalizacji /home/$USER/folder pobranych plikow...
<Archvile> czyli mam Pobrane ustawić na 777?
<drathir> ogolnie albo zmienc folder pobranych poza /home/ albo dac zapis do folderu dla wszyskich, ale wszystkie wstecz x conajmniej powinny miec...
<Archvile> mogę spróbować
<Archvile> nie ma opcji, aby zmienić ten katalog
<Archvile> co ciekawe, w logu widać, że jest błąd zanim do niego próbuje zapisywać (dotyczy ~/.cache/obexd/)
<Archvile> tworzy pusty plik o losowej nazwie (właścicielem jest mój użytkownik) i wywala błąd
<drathir> dodatkowo mozesz sie dodac do grupy bletooth networking czy podobnej.
<Archvile> May  8 02:17:38 mac obexd[746]: open(/home/mac/.cache/obexd/I6EQZY): Operation not permitted (1)
<drathir> moze nasteny proces dostepu do niego nie ma...
<Archvile> dobra, dodam się do grupy bluetooth
<drathir> tylko zapisuj sobie w razie w co robiles...
<Archvile> nie pomogło... ale może muszę się przelogować
<Archvile> kurcze, żeby było wiadomo, co ten następny proces chce
<Archvile> bo te puste pliki mają tylko -rw-------
<Archvile> ale nie zmienię uprawnień, bo za każdym razem jest plik o innej nazwie
<Archvile> najgorsze, że w googlach nic na ten temat nie znalazłem
<Archvile> właścicielem procesu /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd jest ten sam użytkownik, co pliku, do którego nie ma dostępu
<Archvile> dlaczego zatem nie ma dostępu?
<Archvile> co jeszcze może mu blokować otwarcie tego pliku, skoro ten proces jest jego właścicielem?
<Archvile> właśnie rozwiązałem problem
<Archvile> miałem zrobionego symlinka z ~/.cache do innego katalogu (który był jako tmpfs)
<Archvile> to wszystko psuło
<Archvile> gdy usunąłem tego symlinka i stworzyłem normalny katalog .cache odbieraniu pliku zaczęło działać :)
<Archvile> drathir: dziękuję za próbę pomocy!
<Archvile> tylko co temu głupiemu obexd ten symlink przeszkadza!?
<Archvile> będę musiał zamountować tmpfs bezpośrednio na ~/.cache :)
<gjm> Dzień dobry.
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> ohai
<gjm> yahoo
<blabs> czesc jak z debianie zrobic takie menu na dole ekranu jak tu? https://www.bunsenlabs.org/img/frontpage-gallery/ututo.jpg
<gjm> Nie wiem, ale fajny konfig Openboxa.
<d42> poszukaj sobie cośtamcośtam dock i będzie
<gjm> plank czy coś
<blabs> ok ;)
<blabs> dziekowa ;)
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mati75> to na dole to tint2
<malutka> czesc :)
<gjm> :>
<malutka> gjm!!!
<gjm> Czemu na mnie krzyczysz?
<malutka> krzyczę do Ciebie, a nie na Ciebie :>
<gjm> Co krzyczysz?
<gjm> Ups…
<firemark> zróbmy wołacza
<firemark> o, gjm!
<firemark> i mam gdzies ze nie mam glosu
<malutka> GJM!!!
<gjm> Teraz dopiero nie masz głosu.
<malutka> xD
<gjm> A, nie, źle. xD
<gjm> malutka: No co tam?
<malutka> dzięki, wporzo, jakoś płynie :> a u Ciebie gjm?
<gjm> Wszystko płynie.
<malutka> myślę gdzie w piątek na miasto uderzyć :>
<gjm> "no, hej gjm, myślę gdzie w piątek na miasto uderzyć"
<gjm> Cieszę się, że o mnie pomyślałaś.
<malutka> pewnie na kanele zląduję :)
<gjm> Nie odprowadzam Cię do domu.
<malutka> no jak? ostatnio to ja Cię odprowadzałam :D
<gjm> I wylądowałem w łóżku.
<gjm> (sam, żeby nie było)
<carramba> gjm, wczesnie chodzisz spac
<gjm> Bardzo.
<carramba> gratulki, poznaj dziewczyne, miej z nia dzieci.
<carramba> skonczy sie laba
<carramba> wyspisz sie w trumnie :> doslownie
<gjm> Zmień pracę, weź kredyt.
<carramba> a nie, to tylko poklosie pierwszego punktu
<carramba> ale poki co mozesz byc rycerzem :> tylk onie zapomnij smoka ubic :>
<gjm> Na pewno skorzystam z twoich porad.
<firemark> carramba, poważność i gjm
<firemark> wybierz jedno
<carramba> zawsze jest inne wyjscie
<carramba> piwo :)
<carramba> tylko ... bleah... nie z krewetki
<firemark> o jakim miescie mowisz?
<carramba> do mnie?
<carramba> jakby do mnie to mowie o krewetkach z tesco
<firemark> myslalem ze to nazwa knajpy hmm
<carramba> ja nie o knajpie tylko o krwetkach.. takie biale robale, co wala ropa
<carramba> drugi raz mnie zona nabrala
<carramba> stad ze tak powiem nienawisc do plci odmiennej
<carramba> jeszcze jakby to podusic w pomidorach z pol godziny conajmniej to moze by nabralo smaku.. ale pewnie rozpdaloby sie tak, zeby sie nie dalo przlknac
<firemark> jak jesz koktajlowe to sie nie dziw
<carramba> nie znam sie :)
<firemark> kup sobie kiedys krewetki królewskie, przysmarzyc z cytryną
<firemark> są drogie jak cholera, ale mega dobre
<firemark> szkoda ze skorupy nie moglem pokryźć :D
<gjm> przysmarzyc
<gjm> Brawo.
<gjm> Dobra, idę spać.
<carramba> sam
<gjm> pis joł
<carramba> ok, koktailowe won, krolewskie .... oby byly dobre, bo po trzecim razie do serwerowni wpadne i normalnie siekiera serwery frinoda zarobie :)
<firemark> ale czeba wiedziec jak to sie robi
<firemark> a ja nie wiem
<firemark> bo w knajpie zwykle zamawiam :P
<firemark> w norwegii są ciekawe kanapki
<firemark> cała bagietka z krewetkami i cytryną
<carramba> myslalem, ze norwegowie to sie surowym dorszem i jego ikra karmia
<carramba> cos jak suszi tylko po wikinsku ;p
<firemark> niee, krewetki tez maja
<firemark> raki, kraby i wieloryby
<firemark> tak, wieloryb to taka lepsza wolowina.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-09
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> dzien dobry w ten piekny sloneczny sniezny dzien
<bartek> oO od grudnia sniegu nie widziałem
<Ashiren> Oo
<firemark> o panie
<firemark> ty chyba w polsce nie mieszkasz
<firemark> ostatni raz to chyba w polowie kwietnia widzialem
<firemark> ale na majówce był w tatrach
<bartek> poznań, ale tu nigdy nie ma sniegu
<bartek> jakis dziwny mikroklimat
<firemark> wroclaw ma podobnie
<firemark> wroclawianie sa przerazeni gdy zobacza snieg
<Ashiren> ale maja przynajmniej duzo wody
<bartek> a jak napada 5cm sniegu zakładają rakiety śnieżne
<blabs> siemka znacie jakas apke albo www w ktorej transformuje zdjecia w komiks?
<Ashiren> komixxy?
<Ashiren> czy jakis tam meme generator?
<blabs> potrzebuje konwertowac zdjecia tak zeby wygladaly jak comic books wiem ze jest taka apka na maca ;)
<blabs> chyba znalazlem jakis slad ;) http://www169.lunapic.com/editor/?action=newsprint
<firemark> telefony nie potrafia tego?
<blabs> potrafia ale ja mam zwykla nokie :P
<blabs> ale ta stronka daje rade ;)
<malutka> cześć:)
<gjm> !!!
<malutka> gjm,
<piotr> pomocy pomocy
<piotr> kupilem sobie hbo go
<malutka> co się dzieje
<malutka> ?
<piotr> i chrome otwiera playera opera nie chce a uzywam opery
<malutka> zacznij używać chrome :> problem rozwiązany
<piotr> to pojscie na latwizne
<piotr> opera jest fajna i wolalbym wszystko w niej robic
<malutka> w moim to rozwiązanie, słuszne
<Ashiren> a jakis komunikat
<Ashiren> przeciez opera siedzi na silniku chromium :?
<piotr> zadnego
<piotr> komunikata po prostu powraca do strony wyboru filmu
<Ashiren> to jest flash jakis?
<piotr> tak mysle czy moze flash wlasnie inny musialby byc
<piotr> wszedlem na strone hbo z kompatybilnoscia
<piotr> Sorry, the Flash Player version you are using is not supported by HBO.com
<piotr> It appears you are currently using Flash Player 25.0.-1 and this site supports version 10 and up. In order to continue, please upgrade your Flash Player:
<piotr> It appears you are currently using Chrome 57.0.2987.133 which is not fully supported by this site. To optimize your viewing experience, please view HBO.com in one of the following browsers:
<gjm> malutka: ?
<malutka> please upgrade your Flash Player! gjm ? :>
<gjm> Ale on używa Chrome.
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<piotr> uzywam opery ale wyskakuje ze uzywam chrome
<malutka> bo opera jest na silniku chromium
 * drathir strzela, ze html5 z drm-em a opera drm-a nie lyka?
<drathir> a opera tez a tego wbudowanego flasha?
<drathir> czy tylko w chrome to sie ukrywa?
<drathir> piotr: a tak to poszukaj dodatkow edytujacych typ przegladarki i wersji flasha moze ;p
<drathir> tvnplayer np wyklada sie na nightly...
<DaroX7> Cześć
<DaroX7> ktoś może mi pomóc z konfiguracją interfejsów sieciowych na linuxie ?
<drathir> DaroX7: nie daja teraz network manager-a w zestawie?
<DaroX7> jest
<DaroX7> ale próbowałem wcześniej przez niegpo
<DaroX7> to tym bardziej nie działało mi
<DaroX7> wiec spróbowałem ręcznie
<DaroX7> aaa, pamientam
<DaroX7> wysypywał się network menager
<drathir> O.o wysypac nm to sztuka swojego czasu pamietam, ze to on ubijal interface...
<drathir> ale to przy ubu 10.04 bylo trooszke temu jak statni raz z ubu korzystalem ;p
<DaroX7> ubuntu 16.04
<lisu> pochwalony
<malutka> na wieki wieków
<gjm> !!!
<firemark> amen.
<TheNumb> Ramen
<gjm> Pho
<firemark> qrwa, mam hangouts w sprawie hackahtonu
<firemark> a mi budyn stygnie w kuchni ._.
<drathir> Ramen ?! gdzie ?
<drathir> firemark: a zrob im smaka ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-10
<malutka> hello
<gjm> No cześć.
<firemark> .5
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-11
<bartek> hiho
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> No elo.
<malutka> czesc
<gjm> No elo.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-12
<malutka> Cześć
<gjm> No elo.
<malutka> Co tam gjm?
<gjm> Praca.
<malutka> Też
<Ashiren> ircujecie w pracy?
<Dread> w przeciwieństwie do ciebie ją mamy :v
<gjm> BUUUUUUURN
<Ashiren> mhm
<malutka> Ircuje
<gjm> A ja wcale nie.
<gs3r> Witam,
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<gjm> Pozdrawiam cieplutko.
<gs3r> gnome-software nie startuje normalnie tylko z terminala po użyciu gksu gnome-software,
<gs3r> mam taki problem
<gjm> [lynx] ~ » gnome-software
<gjm> zsh: command not found: gnome-software
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> czesc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-13
<drathir> jacekowski: https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/Massive+wave+of+ransomware+ongoing/22412/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :D http://www.funnycatsite.com/pictures/stinky.jpg
<d42> :3
<malutka> czesc
<gjm> Hej.
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/vgVKEME.jpg
<malutka> :)
<gjm> malutka: Jak tam?
<malutka> hej gjm!
<malutka> dzięki - super :D
<malutka> wytańczyłam się za wszystkie czasy!
<malutka> a jak sąsiedzi? nie krzyczeli? :P
<gjm> Nie :)
<gjm> Co mi przypomina, żeby trochę pohałasować.
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> idę na dwór
<gjm> No, ciepło w końcu.
<gjm> :)
<TheNumb> Idę na pole
<firemark> *na plac
<TheNumb> Na manifestację
<firemark> to podkreślę
<firemark> na platz
<gjm> Testy Ci przeszły, siusiaku?
<firemark> tak
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/fb5VIdm.jpg
<malutka> sobota imieniny kota! :)
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_JoHZjbDbs
<gjm> Haha, kot patrzy co tak łupie.
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/4uOBwcT.jpg
<d42> :_D
<d42> zimno mu w stupki
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/0GHH4EQT-dreRbzYZe24fNTgh6Wxt4Uy9JyLkOls4YA.jpg?w=820&s=44595ef6b0b89a380f3cfc260b3c00be
<d42> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-14
<malutka> hej
<malutka> why gjm ???
<malutka> tell me!
<gjm> Przypomniało mi się, że ich nie lubię :)
<malutka> a idziesz ze mną na wesele?
<gjm> Chyba za niski jestem.
<bartek> hiho z rana
<malutka> ile masz metrów? gjm
<malutka> i wracaj na archa!
<gjm> 165
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<malutka> to i tak jesteś wyższy ode mnie
<gjm> To idę.
<malutka> czyli, buty na płaskim
<gjm> AAAAAAAAAA
<gjm> Dzięki.
<firemark> moze nie caturday ale http://img.joemonster.org/mg/albums/new/170512/calkowicie_ogolony_kot_oprocz_twarzy.jpg
<Guest37062> zainstalowalem koledze ubuntu
<Guest37062> na poczatku byl bardzo zadowlony i szybko sie uruchamial
<gjm> To nie nasza wina.
<Guest37062> ale po aktualizacji zaczal wolniej pracowac
<Guest37062> co robic? sudo rm -rf / ?
<Guest37062> na pewno sa jakies pakiety do czyszczenia ubuntu zeby szybciej pracowal
<gjm> Najpierw zobacz, co tak wpiedrala.
<Guest37062> tzn?
<gjm> top, htop
<d42> ziomek, a chodzi ci o to, ze wstaje duzo wolniej, czy ogólnie wszystko ścierwi
<d42> bo te dwa zdania to troche non sequitur
<Guest37062> ze w czasie przechodzenia z czarnego ekranu do ubuntu zaczal wolniej chodzic
<Guest37062> jak sie wlaczy to wszystko ok
<Guest37062> drugiemu zainstalowalem to sie w 5 sekund uruchamia
<Guest37062> moze jakies pliki leza czy bootloader sie zaktualizowal i gdzies tam cos przeszkadza
<d42> Guest37062: systemd-analyze blame
<Guest37062> nie wiem, moze sa jakies pakiety do poprawy wydajnosci?
<Ashiren> moze jakies logi systemd, stoi na jakiejs usludze ktora nie moze zaladowac
<Guest37062> on dopiero zaczal uzywac ubuntu, moze z pol roku uzywa ale jak zapytam go o logi to nie bedzie wiedzial o co chodzi
<Guest37062> zobacze ten systemd-analyze blame
<Guest37062> https://askubuntu.com/questions/870212/very-slow-booting-in-ubuntu-16-04-with-some-systemd-analyze-output-attachment
<Guest37062> wlasnie te wersje mu zainstalowalem
<Guest37062> najwyzej wrzuce mu 17.04, potrwa krocej przeinstalowanie niz kombinowanie, on tam itak nic nie ma
<Ashiren> brzmi jak windows
<Ashiren> cos sie popsulo? to reinstall systemu
<gjm> Nie jak Windows.
<gjm> Mówił że wyłączał i włączał.
<blabs> czesc kurcze steam nie chce mi uruchamiac gier, co jest?
<gjm> Niedziela.
<blabs> :D
<blabs> serio najpierw zainstalowalem z repo, potem wg jakiegos forum z .deb a i tak nie rusza
<Ashiren> pewnie ich dotarl ransomware
<gjm> Odpal w terminalu.
<gjm> Zobacz co wypluwa.
<blabs> na innym lapku mi smigalo spoko a na tym wywala
<blabs> wait instaluje od nowa z repo
<firemark> blabs: tip: jezeli nie powiesz cos innego niz 'nie dziala'
<firemark> to nie jestesmy w stanie ci pomóc :P
<blabs> ok ok wait :]
<firemark> na pastebin jakbyco
<blabs> ok
<blabs> sorry za glupie pytanie :) gre ktora chodzi na steam mozna uruchomic w terminalu bezposrednio komenda "game-title"?
<blabs> no dobra wiec w terminalu wywala to https://pastebin.com/6zdtyKEf ale game i tak nie rusza...
<blabs> help :(
<malutka> voice?
<malutka> :(
<blabs> help :(
<malutka> :*
<blabs> help :(
<gjm> coś tam coś tam strace it
<gjm> A, poszedł.
<Ashiren> no stracil
<Mhrok> helou
<malutka> hej
<Mhrok> Co tam robicie w tę piękną niedzielę?
<malutka> pijemy
<malutka> bo jutro do pracy
<gjm> O nie.
<Mhrok> Ja korzytam z tego, co wytworzyłem dziś przy użyciu grilla
<malutka> najs!
<Mhrok> malutka: Polecam, serio!
<Mhrok> Ale nie piję, bo nie mam czego!
 * Mhrok gra w OpenTTD
<malutka> ale to po prostu były kiełby i karkówa, czy jest w tym jakiś podtekst?
<malutka> :>
<Mhrok> malutka: zero podtekstu, dobre żarcie i tyle.
<Mhrok> Jaki tam podtekst może być? :D
 * Mhrok gra w OpenTTD, pakuje pociągi ludźmi do pełna a potem je rozbija.
<Ashiren> samoloty sa OP
<firemark> Mhrok: szkoda ze openttd przestal sie rozwijac jakoś rozsądnie
<Mhrok> firemark: a tam jest jakikolwiek rozwój?
<firemark> Mhrok: oj swego czasu był :)
<firemark> nie było rzek, tramwaji, lepszej sygnalizacji, innych typów fabryk :P
<malutka> dobranoc
<drathir> firemark: a ostatnio czasem aktualizacji datapacku nie bylo?
<firemark> drathir: hmhm? nic nie wiem
<drathir> firemark: tylko nie wiem czy lub  jak duzo tam zmian robili... no i zawsze community pozostaje podobno bardzo duzo zeczy przez dodatki mozna zmienic/naprawic...
<prs> http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-starts-ipo-path/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-07
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<joahim> hej
<joahim> gjm: hej*1024
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren_> ohayou
<gjm> joahim: Hm?
<malutka> hiheyo
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-08
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<slawek> Witam All ]
<Spass> siemka slawek
<slawek> Co słychać?
<slawek> Jak ubuntu?
<Spass> moje Xubuntu 17.10 ma się dobrze ;) czekam cierpliwie na 18.04.1
<slawek> Jak sprawdzić w terminalu jakie ja mam ubuntu. Jaka komendą?
<Spass> lsb_release -a
<Ashiren> uname -a
<slawek> 4.4.0-104-generic #127-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 11 12:16:42 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slawek> mam taki
<slawek> Jest ok. Nie narzekam.
<slawek> Chyba go postawię na drugim lapku, bo win mnie wkurza.
<slawek> Mykam. Wszystkiego dobrego. Do następnego :)
<Ashiren> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-09
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<Spass> cześć wszystkim
<jacekn> witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-10
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-11
<dfgg> \o
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<ersado> witam, mam problem z bluetooth na 18.04, we wcześniejszych wersjach wszystko śmigało, o co chodzi?
<gjm> Nie wiem.
<ersado> gdyby ktoś wiedział to proszę o podpowiedź
<gjm> - Okej, zadzwonimy do pana.
<gjm> - Aha dobrze… A ja nie mam telefonu.
<dfgg> :^)
<dfgg> okej okej
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-12
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/XZ5dkVg6zDwJNpVMd2emhsW7XYMUjYrSMlXgHnDHCeI.png?s=3cd539ae1b97697915ee696fda5cc9d0
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3 śliczniusi
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redditmedia.com/iEW8YImFO13FGXYXOv-eudpJMyMRS4bo1D29PNNa0pA.jpg?s=67593630d0945891f45a708d4b61ebff
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/os22fwe0TJR4f3qcoZPIpHv9xEWjSdBQ8VbJNI_JITA.jpg?s=293e9505800b35973f32d70a43ee3b77
<malutka> :3
<dfgg> :3
<Spass> cześć
<Spass> też tak macie z Firefoksem 60, że jak wychodzicie z pełnoekranowego wideo (np. YouTube) to się cały Firefox "odmaksymalizuje"?
<Dread> nie
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> A, może dlatego że mam 59.
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Spass> w 60 jest ta nowa opcja ala gnomowe CSD, i na tym się to u mnie dzieje
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/ojWUO5YM53E2F5qixNB2gPE4winMsddde-8nV3qccEE.jpg?s=4faba52e9bfa4dee701331c44fb5f5f4
<malutka> :>
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aV3grPw_460svvp9.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/MC_5_U4jf3dIj00Za369k9I_WPZVcJNzOCBR690zdtg.jpg?s=fc3b252992c611b7a3efc76569373c5a
<malutka> *o*
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-13
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
